# Weight Watcher's Thread



## Shaun (8 Jan 2008)

Feel like I'm 16 stone at the mo. Would like to get to 13-14'ish for the CycleChat meet. Let's see how we go ... 

Height - 5ft 11in / 181cm:

2008-01-08 21:54 - *15st 6.9lb / 98.4 kg* - BMI 30.4
2008-01-25 21:13 - *15st 4.5lb / 97.3 kg* - BMI 29.7
2008-02-12 22:17 - *15st 7.6lb / 98.7 kg* - BMI 30.4
2008-03-01 18:30 - *15st 7.3lb / 98.6 kg* - BMI 30.1
2008-03-07 20:05 - *15st 6.0lb / 98.0 kg* - BMI 29.9
2008-03-31 20:43 - *15st 6.9lb / 98.4 kg* - BMI 30.4
2008-04-04 18:58 - *15st 4.5lb / 97.3 kg* - BMI 29.7
2008-05-11 15:37 - *15st 5.8lb / 97.9 kg* - BMI 29.5
2008-06-23 22:45 - *15st 8.4lb / 99.1 kg* - BMI 30.2

Hmmmm ... I'm seeing a trend here, and it's not a downward one. Let's see how the next couple of months go ... back home now, flood repair work complete, and feeling a lot more chipper. 

2008-07-09 19:03 - *15st 2.5lb / 96.4 kg* - BMI 29.8
2008-12-07 13:55 - *16st 3.0lb / **103.18 kg* - BMI 31.7
2009-05-25 13:46 - *16st 8.0lb / 105.30 kg* - BMI 31.8
2009-06-06 14:14 - *16st 4.0lb / 103.80 kg* - BMI 31.7

Unfortunately a change in personal circumstances has led to me being "off the bike" for several months. This will hopefully be changing back to normal shortly, and I'm now resolved to doing something about my ever expanding waistline. I think I'll leave my next weigh-in report until I have something more positive to post ... 

... zoom forward to 2011 and two weeks ago I weighed 17st 4lbs.

2011-04-16 - *16st 13lb*.


----------



## Smeggers (8 Jan 2008)

Can we have heights as well please to make it relevent  !!!

I'm 102Kg and 188cm

17.1.2008 - 101Kg


----------



## graham56 (8 Jan 2008)

Smeggers said:


> Can we have heights as well please to make it relevent  !!!
> 
> *I'm 102Kg and 188cm*



In English please.


----------



## Smeggers (8 Jan 2008)

graham56 said:


> In English please.


Quite tall and a little bit fat!


----------



## Tetedelacourse (8 Jan 2008)

5'11' and 13st 7lb

or

179cm and 85kg

I want to shed a stone but cycling always seems to make me gain weight!


----------



## Pete (8 Jan 2008)

graham56 said:


> In English please.


NO! Please _please_ use kilograms: we don't have to slavishly copy the Americans in everything. I calculate my BMI (for what that's worth) and that can only be done in Kg.

I'd suggest that you host an Excel sheet or something similar to get it organized. See the ACF example but no need to copy that slavishly, either!

Weekly weigh-ins, on a specified day, seem to be the norm.

Oh, and two tips:
1. Don't set a target more than 1 Kg loss per week.
2. If you embark on a diet, this is _forever_. You can't abandon your diet once you reach your target weight, you will shoot straight up again!


----------



## abchandler (8 Jan 2008)

Pete said:


> 2. If you embark on a diet, this is _forever_.


And no-one believes that cycling is a cult


----------



## Crackle (8 Jan 2008)

You should all be encouraged by today's article on the BBC about extending your lifespan by 14 years.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7174665.stm

with regard to BMI it said "....And we also found that social class and BMI - body mass index - really did not have a role to play....."

Though excercise did!


----------



## abchandler (8 Jan 2008)

And how about edits to a single reply over the weeks rather than an endless stream of replies


----------



## abchandler (8 Jan 2008)

1.80m Target 78kg by end of year
08/01/08 90.7 kg
14/01/08 88.2 4 days, 64 miles last week
21/01/08 90.7 0 days, 0 miles last week
28/01/08 89.5 0 days, 0 miles last week
04/02/08 89.1 0 days, 0 miles last week - blasted ice & wind
11/02/08 88.2 0 days, 0 miles last week
10/03/08 91.4. Still no blinkin cycling
17/03/08 92.3 2 days 46 miles last week
28/04/08 87.4 3 days 51 miles last week
05/05/08 85.0 5 days 100 miles last week
12/05/08 83.2 5 days 133 miles last week
19/05/08 82.7 5 days 117 miles last week
27/05/08 80.9 5 days 117 miles last week
02/06/08 79.5 4 days 90 miles last week


----------



## striker (8 Jan 2008)

*Date____Kgs___Stone___Height___Target___BMI___Tgt BMI *
20-Dec___87.7___13-11____6'1"______13-0_____25.5____24
8-Jan____90_____14-02____6'1"______13-0_____26.1____24
15-Jan___89.5 ___14-01____6'1"______13-0_____26.0____24
22-Jan___89_____14-00____6'1"______13-0_____25.9____24

Slowly, slowly its going!


----------



## Pete (8 Jan 2008)

abchandler said:


> And no-one believes that cycling is a cult


:?::?::?::?::?::?::?::?::?::?::?::?::?::?::?::?::?::?:


----------



## ChrisKH (8 Jan 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> 5'11' and 13st 7lb
> 
> or
> 
> ...



That's exactly my measurements. And my aim. It's the cheesecake that does it for me.


----------



## abchandler (8 Jan 2008)

Pete said:


> :?::?::?::?::?::?::?::?::?::?::?::?::?::?::?::?::?::?:



Obviously the quote I included was not as self explanatory as I thought. Being told that if you start something, expect to do it forever suggests to me cultish type behaviour...
I shall try to be a bit more transparent in future


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jan 2008)

Mr Hippo used to run this thing over on C-, I was too fat to type my name then...

104kg 188cm - lost 2kg over the christmas period...had my annual bath.


----------



## Pete (8 Jan 2008)

Sorry, but I still don't get it. So, for example, if someone gives up smoking, and vows never to smoke again for the rest of their life, they are joining in some sort of 'cult'?

I said 'dieting is forever' because every single person I know who has gone on a diet, lost weight, and then given up the diet, has simply put the weight straight back on again, within a few months. And according to my doctor this is harmful to one's health: almost as harmful, in fact, as not losing weight at all. This is merely a warning. If anyone has a problem with that, please say so.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (8 Jan 2008)

I weigh 17 stone at the moment having put on half a stone over christmas and that was without any beer!

...My aim is simple, to continue riding and losing weight like I did last year (lost 4 stone). I'm not going to set any targets etc...as I am officially allergic to any kind of target. I will keep it simple....eat less ride more, nuff sedded.


----------



## graham56 (8 Jan 2008)

Pete said:


> *NO! Please please use kilograms*: *we don't have to slavishly copy the Americans in everything.* I calculate my BMI (for what that's worth) and that can only be done in Kg.



Think you`ll find the Americans derived their units of measurement from the British.


----------



## ChrisKH (8 Jan 2008)

Pete said:


> Sorry, but I still don't get it. So, for example, if someone gives up smoking, and vows never to smoke again for the rest of their life, they are joining in some sort of 'cult'?
> 
> I said 'dieting is forever' because every single person I know who has gone on a diet, lost weight, and then given up the diet, has simply put the weight straight back on again, within a few months. And according to my doctor this is harmful to one's health: almost as harmful, in fact, as not losing weight at all. This is merely a warning. If anyone has a problem with that, please say so.



Pete is correct IMO. A diet is not a quick fix, and a person needs to make permanent changes to the way they view food and their individual diet to establish a healthy and permanent change in the way they eat. That's not to say that you can't have treats occasionally. 

Dieting as in, the Cambridge diet, the 48 hour lose a stone diet, etc. are not necessarily the healthiest way to lose weight and can lead to complications. Talk to my sister-in-law who has just had her gall bladder removed because of gallstones, mainly as a result of a lifetime of yo-yo dieting and losing too much weight too fast in the last couple of years.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jan 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> I weigh 17 stone at the moment having put on half a stone over christmas and that was without any beer!
> 
> ...My aim is simple, to continue riding and losing weight like I did last year (lost 4 stone). I'm not going to set any targets etc...as I am officially allergic to any kind of target. I will keep it simple....eat less ride more, nuff sedded.



108kg big boy - now the height please...


----------



## jashburnham (8 Jan 2008)

180 cm 75kg
5.9 11 3/4 stone

Aiming for 65kg or so by the Etape but in reality we'll see where a combo of training and not eating cr@p gets me!


----------



## Pete (8 Jan 2008)

graham56 said:


> Think you`ll find the Americans derived their units of measurement from the British.


Yep. Like, their gallons which are nowhere near the same as ours? Like, we got our _avoirdupois_ system (pounds, ounces, etc.) originally from the French. Doesn't mean that present-day France still uses it. 

I have long since given up on stones etc., I think in Kg, now, it's more natural to me. Paradoxically I still cycle in miles. One day I'll make the change to Km...

If whoever sets up the chart wants to arrange input in either stones/lb or Kg, so that people can choose either, fine by me. But I really don't want to have to be forever converting my Kg figures to cwt/quarters/pounds/drams/scruples/ perches/firkins/...whatever.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (8 Jan 2008)

> 108kg big boy - now the height please...




...oops...ok...6'4" or 1.94 I think.


----------



## hambones (8 Jan 2008)

189cm or 6'2"

01.01.08 100kg 15st10 (10lbs gained over December due to beer and cheesecake)

08.01.08 97.75kg 15st5 (due to eating far less and some exercise!)

Target - 90kg 14st2 (which I achieved last March - my lightest weight for 20 years)


----------



## mondobongo (8 Jan 2008)

1.84m and 88.7kg or 6.0' and 13 stone 13lb. Looking to get down to 13ish stone no beer and some better eating patterns without the junk should do it.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2008)

1.72 and 77kg's (5' 9" and 12st and a bit) - was 90kg's (14st and a bit) last June.

Currently 78kg's from Xmas excess, and maybe down to a minimum of 75kg's by May for the summer - no lighter - so not much to go now.....


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jan 2008)

fossyant said:


> 1.72 and 77kg's (5' 9" and 12st and a bit) - was 90kg's (14st and a bit) last June.
> 
> Currently 78kg's from Xmas excess, and maybe down to a minimum of 75kg's by May for the summer - no lighter - so not much to go now.....



This is not weight loss - it's having a haircut! Us well rounded ones are the www. (weight watchers weirdos) around here. Jash is severely overweight but throws in a "...by the etape..." comment, so he's banned also.. mutter mutter


----------



## MichaelM (8 Jan 2008)

At the begining of Sept (07) I was 86kg (5'8"). By the end of the semester I was 90.5kg - must be all all that extra useless information I'm carrying around in my head.

First goal is to get back down to 86 kg. 
Entered 10 Under The Ben  (solo category) to give myself something to train for.

01:01:08 90.7 kg 
08:01:08 89.9 kg
15:01:08 90.5 kg !!! going the wrong way :-(
22:01:08 89.5 kg
01:02:08 88.8 kg


----------



## Tetedelacourse (9 Jan 2008)

Michael obviously just forget everything you've learnt. Hey presto, weight reduced.

Jash 108cm?! HA HA HA HA HA HA come here and let me ruffle your hair wee man!


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Jan 2008)

Today I am mostly 13 stone 7 lbs (86 kg) and 5' 9"


----------



## Twenty Inch (9 Jan 2008)

178cm, 98kg, 40 inch waist (oh, the horror)

On the GI Diet since 2 days, but it's not working yet. Hope to be back on the bike and burning 800 cals a day again next week. Will try and do some lunchtime running as well.


21 Feb 08
Still 178cm tall, but now 93kg and 38 inch waist. Hooray!

26 Feb
Took in another hole on my belt, without meaning to, when doing my troos up in the loo. Hooray!!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (9 Jan 2008)

i religiously avoid all this weight stuff, but at last health roadshow i had at work i was 5' 7" and 74kg, a drop of 11 over the previous year.

whatever went on over christmas will come off again with the daily commute.


----------



## Aint Skeered (10 Jan 2008)

7/1/08 94.5kg 1.81
Need to get down to 86kg for the start of the season.
14-01-08 92.8kg
23-01-08 92.1kg


----------



## Pete (10 Jan 2008)

Ok. Then.

Height *1.73 m*

10/01/08: 90.8 Kg  BMI just nudged over 30.


----------



## jashburnham (10 Jan 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> Michael obviously just forget everything you've learnt. Hey presto, weight reduced.
> 
> Jash 108cm?! HA HA HA HA HA HA come here and let me ruffle your hair wee man!



Doh! 180 cm... although I have started my weight loss regime by having a haircut. My colleagues spent lunchbreak teasing me with their delicious slices of cheesecake from Borough market. *sniff


----------



## Fnaar (10 Jan 2008)

I'm 5 feet 9 and 11.5 stone. Was 10.5 stone for years and years, then it crept up. I can lose it fairly easily though, and want to get back to 11.0 at least. I have a _huge _appetite, but don't look fat or even big at all, particularly. During 2 particularly deskbound years, I went up to 13 stone, and looked vaguely pregnant.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Jan 2008)

Fnaar said:


> I'm 5 feet 9 and 11.5 stone. Was 10.5 stone for years and years, then it crept up. I can lose it fairly easily though, and want to get back to 11.0 at least. I have a _huge _appetite, but don't look fat or even big at all, particularly. During 2 particularly deskbound years, I went up to 13 stone, and *looked vaguely pregnant*.



...pregnant with jokes etc...you are still hatching them


----------



## vernon (11 Jan 2008)

Crackle said:


> You should all be encouraged by today's article on the BBC about extending your lifespan by 14 years.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7174665.stm
> 
> ...



I find that reassuring as I have a BMI of 40 and am currently 24" underheight. Didn't stop me from doing 20 x 100km and 4 x 200km Audaxes plus a Channel to Med ride last year.


----------



## mondobongo (14 Jan 2008)

Checked my weight today exactly the same as last week, although my height as increased by .02 of an inch.


----------



## walker (15 Jan 2008)

mondobongo said:


> Checked my weight today exactly the same as last week, although my height as increased by .02 of an inch.




did you measure yourself once in the morning and once in the evening? you are taller in the morning than you are in the evening. Something to do with gritational force pulling you down when you sleep and spreading you out a bit.


----------



## Pete (15 Jan 2008)

walker said:


> did you measure yourself once in the morning and once in the evening? you are taller in the morning than you are in the evening. Something to do with gritational force pulling you down when you sleep and spreading you out a bit.


I thought it was due to the tide. The full moon sort of 'stretches' you out. I believe it also has an influence on your hair follicles, causing you to assume a more hirsute appearance...


----------



## Blue (20 Jan 2008)

walker said:


> did you measure yourself once in the morning and once in the evening? you are taller in the morning than you are in the evening. Something to do with gritational force pulling you down when you sleep and spreading you out a bit.



I thought it was to do with the discs in ones spine recovering from the previous days compression caused by ones upright posture while moving about.


----------



## Blue (20 Jan 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> I weigh 17 stone at the moment having put on half a stone over christmas and that was without any beer!



I remember that 'no beer over x'mas thread'. Your problem may be that you concentrate on a single thing and let everything else slip. I did what I said I would in that thread, enjoyed x'mas and stayed exactly the same weight by balancing food and exercise. The overall lifestyle is what controls the weight.

Good luck with your weight loss endeavours - it ain't easy!!


----------



## Twenty Inch (25 Jan 2008)

Blue said:


> I remember that 'no beer over x'mas thread'. Your problem may be that you concentrate on a single thing and let everything else slip. I did what I said I would in that thread, enjoyed x'mas and stayed exactly the same weight by balancing food and exercise. The overall lifestyle is what controls the weight.
> 
> Good luck with your weight loss endeavours - it ain't easy!!



But I thought it WAS easy Blue. I thought it was just calories in less than calories out equals weight loss.

I'm glad that you are finally conceding that there are other factors that have an influence on people's choices and ability to maintain an ideal weight and a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## Tynan (26 Jan 2008)

shifted two stone four like magic between June and crimbo

shifted crimbo now and looking at the last half stone to ideal weight I think

another half stone would shift the slight tyre, not going easy though

what meet?


----------



## Blue (28 Jan 2008)

Twenty Inch said:


> But I thought it WAS easy Blue. I thought it was just calories in less than calories out equals weight loss.
> 
> I'm glad that you are finally conceding that there are other factors that have an influence on people's choices and ability to maintain an ideal weight and a healthy lifestyle.



If I recall I said it was 'simple'. I also recall that you then started to argue about dictionary definition of words like simple and simplistic.

As I also recall, you recently confessed to a bit of a weight problem, which I don't have. Maybe if you concentrated on your lifestyle rather than being pedantic about peoples use of words you would find control of your own problem easy.


----------



## Twenty Inch (28 Jan 2008)

Blue said:


> If I recall I said it was 'simple'. I also recall that you then started to argue about dictionary definition of words like simple and simplistic.
> 
> As I also recall, you recently confessed to a bit of a weight problem, which I don't have. Maybe if you concentrated on your lifestyle rather than being pedantic about peoples use of words you would find control of your own problem easy.



Oh dear, how cutting. You've sunk to arguments _ad hominem_. Oh well.


----------



## Blue (28 Jan 2008)

Twenty Inch said:


> Oh dear, how cutting. You've sunk to arguments _ad hominem_. Oh well.



Oh well, indeed, I seem to have sunk to your level. Talk about people in glass houses throwing stones!!


----------



## Fnaar (29 Jan 2008)

"Weight" a minute guys! No need to "pound" each other. "Scale" down your argument a bit


----------



## Blue (29 Jan 2008)

Fnaar said:


> "Weight" a minute guys! No need to "pound" each other. "Scale" down your argument a bit



Fine by me. I'm 'big' enough to extend an olive branch


----------



## walker (29 Jan 2008)

I've lost half a stone since christmas. yay for me.


----------



## Twenty Inch (29 Jan 2008)

Blue said:


> Fine by me. I'm 'big' enough to extend an olive branch



I can't eat olives - they're FULL of calories. 

Let's agree that we disagree and leave it at that.


----------



## frog (5 Feb 2008)

Found this on the BBC web site



> To Kevin Langley's sister (Your Letters, Thursday)- another weight loss tip is to subtract your birth weight - after all, you've never actually put that on. Luckily I was a hefty baby and so can subtract over 9lbs from my present weight, slipping me into my ideal BMI range.
> Libby, Coleford, Somerset



So, there's another half stone gone.


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (22 Feb 2008)

I've been doing weights in the gym and put weight on. Can I discount muscle weight from my overall weight?


----------



## Bad Company (29 Feb 2008)

Patrick Stevens said:


> I've been doing weights in the gym and put weight on. Can I discount muscle weight from my overall weight?



Yes - I have been doing so for years !!


----------



## gezza (7 Mar 2008)

can i join in please !!!!!

last may when i took up cycling i was a mahuusive 21st 9lbs (5/5/07)
when i seriously got into cycling last august(25/08/07/ i still weighed a touch over 20stone,christmas was easy for me as i am of the opposite faith and dont celebrate it and as of last night i now weigh in at 17 stone dead,hopefully by the time i do the etape i want to be 14.5 stone ,so heres hoping !!!!luckily the football season is soon over which wont distract me !!!!!!

Basically i didnt follow any silly diets,cut out all the crap,sensible eating,cut virtually all fizzy drinks and now its a case of still water,virtually no chocolates etc and now i cycle every day here where i live and go and see a P.T once a week for 1.5 hours to work out on my other areas

5 May 2007 21s9lbs
25 August 2007 20s3lbs 
6 March 2008 17s0lbs height 5ft10ish

sorry ,but dont know what the jolly foreigner equivalent is


----------



## Aperitif (7 Mar 2008)

Convert your weight here


----------



## Twenty Inch (8 Mar 2008)

Well done Gezza. You must be the only taxi driver to be LOSING weight in London.

That's impressive weight loss. Keep us updated, won't you?


----------



## curve (8 Mar 2008)

How far do I need to cycle so that I can still eat two doughnuts every day?


----------



## gezza (8 Mar 2008)

Twenty Inch said:


> Well done Gezza. You must be the only taxi driver to be LOSING weight in London.
> 
> That's impressive weight loss. Keep us updated, won't you?



there are a few other cabbies who weigh and have less girth than me,not much

regarding the update have a look on the Kingston Wheelers cc website and look for gezza,gerry rosen and gezzas journal etc(next edition due out end of the week 

today in prep for the etape with a club mate 105k through the Surrey Hills & North Downs,5 hills ride time 4hrs 55mins avg 22.7k,not the fastest ,but next monday ,i finally get my spesh roubaix expert !!!!!!! woohoo !!!!!!!


----------



## slow Al (13 Mar 2008)

The nearest bakers


----------



## ASC1951 (5 Apr 2008)

vernon said:


> I find that reassuring as I have a BMI of 40 and am currently 24" underheight.


I'm a tad better than you on both counts, Vernon, but not enough for comfort.

It's all very well for these racing snakes to say they have huge appetities and eat whatever they want. They instinctively don't want the extra spud, that's why they are the shape they are. I have gradually over-eaten all my adult life and although I can keep it at bay with exercise and willpower, I never quite get back to where I was and am now nearly 30% heavier than I was at 35 years ago. It's all the right stuff, just too much of it.

This year's ploy is to go the hypno - I find that I still have some slack in my Westfield scheme, unlike my belt. It would be nice if he could ferret around in the crevices of my psyche and re-set some switch, but I expect it will only work for a couple of months longer than my willpower normally lasts.

It's a lot harder than giving up smoking. I'm ok with "none of that", it's 'not too much of that' I can't manage.


----------



## abchandler (14 May 2008)

Admin - looks like only you and I made it past February


----------



## Tynan (19 May 2008)

a new low of 14st5lb6oz today

AFTER a plate of cheesy biscuits and two glasses of blackcurrant and aple squash

another 1lb6oz and I'm 3stone lighter than I was in June when I started commuting

in far from snug 36in jeans now rather than some circus stylee 40in

proper desperate dan biceps, thighs like rock

it's superb, can't even remember what I must have looked like before all this


----------



## Twenty Inch (20 May 2008)

90kg and 36 inch waist for the last two months, down from 98kg and 40inch waist in December.

Baby Leo weighs 10kg now. I was carrying him in the sling around the woods for 3 hours on Sunday. We were halfway up the hill before I realised that I had been carrying that much extra weight, all day, every day, for most of last year.

I'm about 3kg off my best triathlon weight, but I'm not sure that I can be bothered to get down to that. I'm really comfortable now.


----------



## snapper_37 (2 Jun 2008)

Hi all - hope I can join in as the first bird??

Been commuting for years but never lost a lb - put over 3 stone on in 7 years - eating and drinking waayyyy to much and the cycling just couldn't compensate. Finally admitted things were getting out of control and joined slimming world in Jan 08. Nearly died when I got on the scale as I weighed in at 14 stone 7 lb and I'm only 5'4"!!!!

Now I'm 12 stone 4 lb and hoping to set my target around 11 - 11.5. I really don't think I will ever be a 9 stone twiglet as got a fair bit of muscle mass going on. Clothes fit great (glad I kept them all), self confidence so much better and my average speed has increased.

Well done everyone in the thread - oohhh it's not easy is it?


----------



## ComedyPilot (17 Jun 2008)

5'10" Male 41yrs

April 2008 - 108kg 
May 2008 - 105kg
June2008 - 99kg
Initial target is 95kg, then just see how it goes from there.


----------



## Speicher (29 Jun 2008)

Comedy Pilot, you have done very well to loose that over three months. 
I have lost about a stone in the same amount of time, it makes a big difference doesn't it?

Due to injury I have not been able to do exercise, except occasional gentle swimming. I am now hoping to increase, or at the very least maintain that rate of loss by getting more exercise.

I am not brave enough to include my statistical details.


----------



## Twenty Inch (29 Jun 2008)

92 kg, thanks to two weeks off the bike on hols. I thought that rolling around on the floor with baby Leo would compensate, but it seems not. Still, back to work tomorrow and back on the bike.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (30 Jun 2008)

I weighed in at 16 stone 3 yesterday which is pretty good for me ( I am 6'4")...so to celebrate the loss of 5 stone in just over a year I drank two beers and ate two bags of kettle crisps watching the Euro final last night...now I feel sick and guilty and will need to ride longer and harder today whilst whipping myself and wearing sackcloth!


----------



## Speicher (30 Jun 2008)

Ohh yummy, kettle crisps. I have had to ban myself from going into shops that sell them!  If it was two beers and two 50g bags, perhaps it is so bad, just hope it was not two 150g bags. 

There must have been something in the air last night because I had a KitKat chunky for my "pudding", some toast at about 9.30pm and another kitkat at about 11pm . That's two of us wearing the sackcloth, then.


----------



## iand (30 Jun 2008)

This will scare you.

28/6/97 my Wedding day 12 1/2 stone 
26/12/07 18 stone 
Today 15 1/2 stone 

Guess who's got the bike out of the garage and has started riding again. When I get down to 14 1/2 I'm going to start running again. Looking to a target weight of 13 1/2 - 14. Before next May because I've entered the Eton triathlon.


----------



## Speicher (30 Jun 2008)

You have done brilliantly to lose 2.5 stone in six months! That's how much I would very much like to lose over the next six months,  having lost a stone in the last two months.


----------



## Plax (2 Jul 2008)

iand said:


> This will scare you.
> 
> 28/6/97 my Wedding day 12 1/2 stone
> 26/12/07 18 stone
> ...



I had to laugh at myself then. I read the 26/12/07 as 26/12/97 and was like "OMG how on earth did he manage to put on nearly 6 stone in 6 months!!!". 

Well done btw!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (2 Jul 2008)

> just hope it was not two 150g bags



...well...erm...actually...now that you mention it....


----------



## Speicher (2 Jul 2008)

Oh dear, perhaps you could just buy one large bag next time, and then find someone to share it with? 

Or two bags and lots of people to share with?


----------



## ComedyPilot (3 Jul 2008)

Stop press: I am now 97kg. My initial target of 95 kg is just around the corner. I might see if I can dip below 90kg by September.


----------



## Speicher (6 Jul 2008)

Oh dear - a confession. 

Yesterday, boxes of Maltesers were on offer - two for the price of one.
I sometimes buy a box and make sure it lasts all week end. OOOpps - who ate the whole of one box last night? 

Is it my fault, or the shop's fault for having them on offer at "half price"?


----------



## yoyo (6 Jul 2008)

Only one box!!!

School ended yesterday and I have presents of choccies from a number of my pupils. Coupled with son 2's 21st this week I have gained a pound or two. As the weather was so awful here we were in all day and ate choccies. Have appt with naturopath in morning and will need to explain weight gain. At least I have 8.5 weeks of holidays to put in some miles on the bike.


----------



## Twenty Inch (7 Jul 2008)

Complete dietary meltdown on Friday.

3 Bounty bars, a pack of Jaffa cakes, half a packet of Minstrels and three lumps of Fruit and Nut.

I've been clean since Saturday. Trying to eat fruit instead of chocolate. God knows what's going on.


----------



## Shaun (9 Jul 2008)

Well I'm quite pleased with my latest weigh-in - and I'm hoping to get the other side of 15st in the next month or so.

If I manage it, it'll be the first time I've been less than 15st in about 12 months.

I'm quite determined because I want to have another go at doing my first 100 miler (only made it to 94 miles last time), and I reckon shedding a stone or more would help no end.

I'll keep updating my count on page 1 and see how it goes.

Well done to everyone else who's having a go, and I can really [*really*] related to those eat-everything-in-the-house days - we all have them now and again. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Speicher (9 Jul 2008)

I was at the Weight Management Clinic today, and the Practice Nurse confirmed that I have lost a stone since mid April. Very slowly, I know but that is without being able to exercise very much at the moment. 

I still have another two stone to lose, but will be quite happy to continue to lose a pound or two each week. TWO  boxes of Maltesers seem not to have done much damage, but I think the answer is not to buy any.  I will try to gently increase the exercise.


----------



## ComedyPilot (10 Jul 2008)

96kg today. I feel really good, so am going for sub 90kg by the end of August.


----------



## ComedyPilot (13 Jul 2008)

Got on the scales today, a smidge under 15st / 95kg. I have not weighed this little since pre 1995 ish. The way I am going I could be less than 14st before the end of the year.


----------



## Speicher (15 Jul 2008)

I had been steadily losing on average one pound a week. Not a lot, really, but it was steady and in the right direction. I now seem to have "plateaued". I am following the same healthy eating pattern, and have also cut out the alcohol. I did not drink a great deal, but was told that as alcohol is "pure sugar", it would help to cut it out.

Unfortunately I cannot increase the exercise I take . Has anyone any suggestions or have you found this yourself. My target is to lose another 5 pounds by 8th August.


----------



## porridge (16 Jul 2008)

New to this, but one of my main aims of commuting to work is to lose weight and get fit.

Was 93 Kg and 5ft 8 on the 12th May 2008, just weighed in at 85 kg this morning, so a long way to go, but progress being made, my target is 70kg but not sure if its achievable.


----------



## Twenty Inch (16 Jul 2008)

Hi Speicher

feel for you. I've plateaued at 90 kg. Would love to lose another five, or turn five into muscle, but in the current set-up it's not possible. 

Not drinking will definitely help. Have you looked at the GI diet? I think it's great and has really helped me. 

Welcome porridge. That's very fast weight loss. Is it sustainable?


----------



## porridge (16 Jul 2008)

Twenty Inch said:


> Hi Speicher
> 
> feel for you. I've plateaued at 90 kg. Would love to lose another five, or turn five into muscle, but in the current set-up it's not possible.
> 
> ...


Hi

Is it sustainable, well I hope so, I don't drink alcohol or high caloried drinks, so I hope so, but I do enjoy cakes and chocolate, unfortunately they are my vices, I find it intolerable and hard to resist when they're in the house, I even ask my wife to hide any stuff like that so that im not tempted, I end up feeling very guilty afterwards though and any pleasure gained from eating soon evapourates through hours of repenting my moment of weakness.

I am hoping the regular exercise will do the trick, I can't stand coming home and exercising on exercise bike etc, it just seems like a chore, which is why the daily commute is ideal, it forms part of normal travel to work.


----------



## Speicher (16 Jul 2008)

Twenty Inch, as you suggest I will have another look at the GI diet.
I have made changes which I think follow the low glycaemic index, but might be able to make some more changes. Thank you for reminding me.


----------



## Twenty Inch (24 Jul 2008)

Speicher said:


> Twenty Inch, as you suggest I will have another look at the GI diet.
> I have made changes which I think follow the low glycaemic index, but might be able to make some more changes. Thank you for reminding me.B)



I'm going to have to take my own advice  I weighed myself on the doctor's scales this week - 96kg. I'm heavier than I thought, and my own scales are wronger than I thought. 

Still, onwards and upwards!


----------



## Janeyb (25 Jul 2008)

Taking the plunge and have finally decided to stop kidding myself that I can eat anything I want as I'm cycling lots! The only 'diet' that has ever worked for me is the GI diet. I lost weight easily on it and pretty much maintained it until last year when I moved house, my dad was ill and then I broke my arm! Off the wagon big time but having braved the scales at the weekend - yikes!

So here's the nasty, embarassing, honest bit!

Female (but guess you got that already!) 5 ft 8 and weighed in on Monday morning at 12 st 4 lb Ouch

So.....been angelic all week and it's reminded me how easy the GI diet is.....so here's hoping!


----------



## Janeyb (27 Jul 2008)

Sure no-one is particularly interested but want somewhere to track my progress as a bit of an inspiration......I will be embarassed if I had to admit to putting on weight on here!

So....weighed in this morning.

12 st dead on.......which equals 4 lb lost since last Monday!

Chuffed and since hubbie is home from Dublin tonight and it's a year today since we moved into our lovely house, I am celebrating tonight!


----------



## porridge (27 Jul 2008)

Janeyb said:


> Sure no-one is particularly interested but want somewhere to track my progress as a bit of an inspiration......I will be embarassed if I had to admit to putting on weight on here!
> 
> So....weighed in this morning.
> 
> ...



Nice loss, but beware of losing too much weight too quickly, my aim is too lose 2lb a week.

Good luck


----------



## Janeyb (28 Jul 2008)

Yeah....was thinking 1 lb a week would be fine but not complaining. GI is really easy though......I don't actually feel like I'm on a diet as I hardly stop eating!


----------



## porridge (29 Jul 2008)

Just had my weekly weigh in, ive achieved my target of 1 kg  and im now hitting the scales at 83kg, I go away for a week in mid august and im wondering whether I should buy a cycle rack and take my bike or not?.


----------



## Janeyb (30 Jul 2008)

Well done you. Good feeling I bet. As for bike rack and taking bike away.......but of course! Think of it as helping you maintain your weight by being able to take some exercise while away! We're off to france in September and the bikes are coming with us. Got to help with all that lovely food and wine we'll be consuming!


----------



## anglesey (31 Jul 2008)

Thought you might be able to offer some advice...?!

I've been cycling to work for about 3 months now - 12 miles each way which takes me roughly 55-60 minutes. Mostly flat but some hilly bits too. I started at one day a week as I was previously a complete non-cyclist and am now cycling 4 days a week. Wears me out and by the end of the week am good for nothing, so am clearly putting some effort it.

Apart from hating commuting on a hot and sweaty train, my main reason for starting cycling was to lose some weight. However, despite all my efforts, I haven't lost a single pound! I wish I could say I'm putting muscle on and I have seen my thighs become a bit less wobbly, but really nothing like what I'd expected! I have seen an increase in fitness - tackling hills better, faster recovery etc so not all lost. 

My diet is pretty healthy - porridge for breakfast etc - and I've been trying to fill the newly-found raging hunger with bananas and oranges.I'm 5'4 and - deep breath - 10 stone. 

Has anyone else had a similar experience? Any advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## anglesey (7 Aug 2008)

A quick update: I think things are finally moving! Clothes starting to feel slightly looser and have had several compliments on looking slimmer. Will just ignore the scales from now on. 

Have regained faith that my two hours a day is having some effect!


----------



## ComedyPilot (11 Aug 2008)

Weight now established under 15st. Next immediate target is sub 14.5st.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Aug 2008)

OK
Here goes...

AHEM... My name is Fab Foodie... and I am a fat-bastard.

It's no good, my belly's getting bigger, 5' 9" and 85kg all in the wrong place.
Doc says gotta loose it (due to high Cholesterol/CHD issues).

So, I'm in, wanna loose2 to 2.5 stones. Will weigh-in officially at work tomorrow.
Gonna use the low GI/Lower carb route primarily with a lot of Fruit & Veg.


----------



## Janeyb (12 Aug 2008)

anglesey said:


> Thought you might be able to offer some advice...?!
> 
> I've been cycling to work for about 3 months now - 12 miles each way which takes me roughly 55-60 minutes. Mostly flat but some hilly bits too. I started at one day a week as I was previously a complete non-cyclist and am now cycling 4 days a week. Wears me out and by the end of the week am good for nothing, so am clearly putting some effort it.
> 
> ...



Try and stick to a low GI diet. Lots of people (me included) say it works for them. Rick Gallup produced a book about it which I used and find it really straightforward. No calorie counting etc.....just eating the right foods!


----------



## Janeyb (12 Aug 2008)

Ok.....so I know I should be losing weight slowly but I can't help the fact that I have had a very stressfull week and have lost another 4 lb this week! That's 11 lb in 3 weeks which I know is a bit excessive but believe me, I'm eating loads! Obviously a bit of stress works wonders for my waistline. 

So officially I have gone from a rather large 12 st 4 lb (female 5 ft 8 ") to a slightly more acceptable 11st 7 lb. Want to get to around 10 st 10! Fingers crossed!


----------



## cycling fisherman (24 Aug 2008)

i started out in may 2008, granted with excess water i was a bloated 21 and a half stone which is 136 KG WOW !!! BMI 38.5

to now AUG 24 18 stone 2lb which is approx 116 KG WOW !!! BMI 32.5

My target by early December is 15 stone 7 lbs which is approx 98 KG BMI 27.5


----------



## Janeyb (1 Sep 2008)

Just had to document this so I can inspire myself a bit more. Am now down to 11 st 4 lb so have lost a stone in weight so far. Got back into size 12 jeans yesterday (a little bit of a squeeze but not too bad!) and loads of clothes going to charity shops as just way too big. I feel great and am starting to notice that if I eat rubbish....I feel rubbish! Two more weeks until my holiday so rather than saying I want to weigh 11 stone by the time I go, I am going to say that I want the size 12 jeans to be comfortable. Finger crossed.


----------



## yoyo (1 Sep 2008)

Good on you Janeyb. It's such a great feeling going down through the sizes. Hope you soon need to take your size 12s to the charity shop too!!


----------



## Brahan (3 Sep 2008)

Hello guys

I'm 5ft 9 and two months ago I was 14st 11lbs
I weighed myself this morning and I am now 13st 12lbs. I'm delighted, really I am. At 30 years old I have tried the old 'kicking the beer in to touch' more times than you can imagine but that never lasts more than a week and the beer tits are back. Like most men who carry a bit of weight I was always concious of it but never really too bothered to make changes in my lifestyle. I adore beer and burgers and slept on a gut full of food too many times. Its difficult to do anything when there is no motivation. This isnt a 'butterfly from a chrystalis' type of story but what I've done is just get on my bike as often as I can. My fitness has gone through the roof (compared to what it was) and I now want to see how super fit I can get. One point I want to make is that my goals are not weight based. I have set out to get fit and climb hills which would otherwise kill me and compete in TTs so I can improve on the times and by doing this I'm focussed on my fitness rather than the number on the scales. It's early days and at the moment I'm still motivated......but like all things, this may change........


----------



## cycling fisherman (4 Oct 2008)

*Another Improvement*



cycling fisherman said:


> i started out in may 2008, granted with excess water i was a bloated 21 and a half stone which is 136 KG WOW !!! BMI 38.5
> 
> to now AUG 24 18 stone 2lb which is approx 116 KG WOW !!! BMI 32.5
> 
> My target by early December is 15 stone 7 lbs which is approx 98 KG BMI 27.5




got weighed yesterday October 3rd i'm now down to 17 stone 3 lbs not far to go now for target !!!


----------



## RedBike (4 Oct 2008)

I'm 5'9" and 97kg. 

Having read most of this thread i'm now on a diet. - I didn't think I was 'that' fat. Boy was I wrong.


btw 
<<<<< Thats not me!!

this is me
http://www.flickr.com/photos/61923625@N00/2912957606/


----------



## Twenty Inch (12 Oct 2008)

Just met up with someone who I haven't seen for a while. She's a lady of a certain age.

"My" she said "you're looking very fit. Lost that belly" and rubbed her hands along my midriff.

Fair made my day.


----------



## Janeyb (26 Oct 2008)

Lovely when that happens isn't it. Someone actually called me a 'skinny minx' the other day! I grinned from ear to ear for about half an hour!

Well done twenty inch


----------



## twowheelsgood (16 Feb 2009)

RedBike said:


> I'm 5'9" and 97kg.
> 
> Having read most of this thread i'm now on a diet. - I didn't think I was 'that' fat. Boy was I wrong.
> 
> ...



To me in your picture on flickr, you look like an totally normal, healthy weight.

The trouble is I think people have mentally adjusted their image as the average weight has gone up.

It's only really when you look at a street scene filmed in say the 1950s that you realise the difference and just how heavy people today are. People with a healthy BMI of 20-25 actually look malnourished to me!

1.92m and 116kg -> aiming for 90kg! The shock (litterally) came to me when I realised I could no longer adjust the air shock on my MTB for my weight. 75% of body weight in lbs to a maximum of 175lbs - gives an effective maximum of 106.5kg!!! I love skiing too and not carrying effectively one of those giant bottles from an office watercooler full of water should make it much easier on the knees.

I wonder how many people here are exceeding recommended weights on bike components. I know I have to run tyres over pressure. For example most race 23c tyres have a maximum pressure which corresponds to the recommende level for an 85kg rider......


----------



## ChrisCrc (7 Mar 2009)

I had the same problem with my weight....For 15 years when i was at my prime i was 10 and a 1/2 stone ( i am 5"8) and there was not a ounce of fat on me, I had a great 6 pack as well as i used to do loads of sit-ups and crunches every other day, I also only used to eat 1 meal a day and always had a good ride each day......Then the day came when i got into computers and also i was training for a Graphic Design degree, 6 years down the line of sitting on me arse at the computer at work i put on 5 stone ( its amazing how the weight goes on ) and i felt so uncomfortable and had to buy a whole new wardrobe to suit. I totally changed my life style a couple of years ago and stopped eating all the crap that is so readily available and got me bike out of the garage and jumped back on it, I now cycle everywhere as i used to and certainly look fitter and feel healthier. If i can do it then anyone can do it. Keep up the good work you know it makes sense..


----------



## bigfella (2 Apr 2009)

cycling fisherman said:


> i started out in may 2008, granted with excess water i was a bloated 21 and a half stone which is 136 KG WOW !!! BMI 38.5
> 
> to now AUG 24 18 stone 2lb which is approx 116 KG WOW !!! BMI 32.5
> 
> My target by early December is 15 stone 7 lbs which is approx 98 KG BMI 27.5




I'm aspiring to you!!


----------



## MacB (27 Apr 2009)

Was 18 stoneish, 252lbs, 114.3kg in Oct08, couple of false starts but got going properly in Jan09, weighing myself once every 4 weeks.

todays weigh in - 16 stone, 224lbs, 101.6kg

weight lost - 2 stone, 28lbs, 12.7kg

target - 13stone, 182lbs, 82.55kg

to go - 3 stone, 42lbs, 19kg

height 6ft 1"

seem to have been losing at a rate of half a stone every 4 weeks, have not dieted at all. Since Jan09 I have cycled 1250 miles(almost no miles in Feb09 due to weather and illness) and my average speed, over 20 mile commute/training has improved from 10mph to 15mph.


----------



## bigfella (27 Apr 2009)

I've lost around 9kg in a month, just through eating better. Watching my booze (and not drinking it  ) and riding to work.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Apr 2009)

188 cm and 98.5 Kg (down from 109 Kg three years ago) BMI 27.9

diet started today (Cheater's Diet) aiming to get down to 86 Kg by start of (September) next Rugby Union season. Need to overcome an allergy to cycle commuting in the rain along the way


----------



## tonka (30 Apr 2009)

Decided to leave the motorbike at home and started cycling to work again in Febuary after hitting 16st at 6'2". Now down to 14st 12lbs with no real dieting as such. Hope to hit my goal of 13st 7lbs by July 15th (daughters birthday) so have knocked the booze on the head and started the diet.


----------



## puddleglum (3 May 2009)

Just stood on scales for first time in 6 months. Might be something to do with having quit smoking in that time, but at 5 foot 8 or 9, I'm weighing 81.75 kg. My normal weight is 72 - 74 kg. Ironically, I feel quite fit and my cycling has improved no end! This weight has to go though 
Every Sunday morning from now on, I will publish my weight on here.


----------



## punkypossum (3 May 2009)

puddleglum said:


> Just stood on scales for first time in 6 months. Might be something to do with having quit smoking in that time, but at 5 foot 8 or 9, I'm weighing 81.75 kg. My normal weight is 72 - 74 kg. Ironically, I feel quite fit and my cycling has improved no end! This weight has to go though
> Every Sunday morning from now on, I will publish my weight on here.



I better finish off the tiffin for you then!


----------



## puddleglum (3 May 2009)

punkypossum said:


> I better finish off the tiffin for you then!



I suppose you'd better


----------



## karen.488walker (9 May 2009)

Weighed 13.02 after my babies lost 3 stone on weightwatchers. kept it off at the gym for nearly 2 yrs. Ruptured my achilles tendon and have been gaing a stone a year since. Back up to 12. lost motivation with WW. still exercise but ob. not enough. Any advice?


----------



## puddleglum (10 May 2009)

karen.488walker said:


> Weighed 13.02 after my babies lost 3 stone on weightwatchers. kept it off at the gym for nearly 2 yrs. Ruptured my achilles tendon and have been gaing a stone a year since. Back up to 12. lost motivation with WW. still exercise but ob. not enough. Any advice?



I would probably just eat the stuff that weightatchers (WW?) advised, diet wise and do lots more aerobic exercise obviously cycling is a good one .
I've joined the gym at work and have been using the cross trainer a couple of times a week, for half an hour at a time. It absolutely destroys calories. I am publishing my weight weekly here (in kg) as a 'moment-of-truth' incentive. My BMI is currently 26.3 and this weeky I weigh 80.95 kg.


----------



## puddleglum (17 May 2009)

Today's weight is 80.15kg. It'a slow, but heading in the right direction.


----------



## oxbob (17 May 2009)

Well done Puddle,if you hit 75kg by august bank holiday i might just might send you a bag of malteasers!


----------



## puddleglum (17 May 2009)

oxbob said:


> Well done Puddle,if you hit 75kg by august bank holiday i might just might send you a bag of malteasers!



Thanks! I'm hoping to be 70kg by then, but can we make it a 4-pack of Rolo donuts??


----------



## Old Walrus (19 May 2009)

19th January the scales sadly showed the weight as 17st 3lb, not helped by some painkillers (after coming off the bike in the ice...). For once will power worked and with a calorie/fat controlled diet and increased cycling, the verdict today was 14st 7.25lb.

At 5'11" I'd like to hit 13st, but as my (time trialling) doctor once said "If I weighed 13st I'd worry and if you got down to 13st I'd worry". Well hopefully he will be worried.
A happy spinoff was cholesterol down from 6.1 to 4.7 and B.P. also down (but don't have the figures).


----------



## AWG (20 May 2009)

Old Walrus said:


> 19th January the scales sadly showed the weight as 17st 3lb, not helped by some painkillers (after coming off the bike in the ice...). For once will power worked and with a calorie/fat controlled diet and increased cycling, the verdict today was 14st 7.25lb.
> 
> At 5'11" I'd like to hit 13st, but as my (time trialling) doctor once said "If I weighed 13st I'd worry and if you got down to 13st I'd worry". Well hopefully he will be worried.
> A happy spinoff was cholesterol down from 6.1 to 4.7 and B.P. also down (but don't have the figures).



Just checked out your age on profile (don't worry, I was 12 when you were born!). Think that losing this amount of weight since January deserves congratulations.


----------



## peanut (20 May 2009)

Old Walrus said:


> 19th January the scales sadly showed the weight as 17st 3lb, the verdict today was 14st 7.25lb.
> 
> .



Thats a fantastic achievement well done.
You must have been very hungry for a long time 

Your effort has inspired me to make one last effort to change my lifestyle and lose some weight. My weight has yo-yo'd for 12 years 

I am currently 17st 2 lbs (lost 7lbs since April)
My target is 15 st .0lbs I am 5'11 and heavy build so I don't think it would be realistic to attempt to lose more and keep it off. 

good luck everyone


----------



## Old Walrus (20 May 2009)

Puddle, go for it! Like you I am designated as 'heavy build' but there is ample surplus flesh still to go.....
What works for me is weighing everything I eat and using a spreadsheet calculating the calorie, fat & saturated fat. No fancy stuff just a very obvious reminder if you have indulged. I also record the calories expended as shown on my Garmin, I believe it is a little generous but always using the same method gives guidance on what I've burnt off (and allows me treats).

And thanks to you for the comments!


----------



## puddleglum (24 May 2009)

- thanks Walrus!
Today is not a good day for the scales. I weigh 80.00kg, which is only a loss of 150g on last week. Having said that I have had a spectacularly weeping sore on my arm. It's on the mend now but it has meant that I have done no exercise at all for the last week, because of feeling a bit wiped out. Today Punky and I are going on a 50 miler so it might help.


----------



## peanut (24 May 2009)

karen.488walker said:


> Weighed 13.02 after my babies lost 3 stone on weightwatchers. kept it off at the gym for nearly 2 yrs. Ruptured my achilles tendon and have been gaing a stone a year since. Back up to 12. lost motivation with WW. still exercise but ob. not enough. Any advice?



Karen well done with the initial weight loss. It shows it can be done with determination.

You have my sympathies with piling it all back on. We have all been there I'm sure.

The most effective measure I have found to help me with weight loss is keeping a food diary for a week or two to see where the extra calories are coming from.

Its then easier to determine what your daily carorific intake should be and eat accordingly. I have found counting calories the easiest way for me because I tend to have occasional binges and sneak in hidden calorie snacks like cuppasoups 

You will probably be amazed at how many 'hidden' calories you consume daily . I know I was . Just a single chicken mayo sandwich at lunchtimes amounted to 475 cals which is 2375 calories per week ie 3/4 lb  then just 2x biscuits per day is a further 1500 cals per week I now eat 2x apples a day instead and have cut out 3875 calories per week which is roughly equivalent to 1 lb


----------



## dellzeqq (24 May 2009)

I've been cooking in an entirely different fashion following the Babe's signing up with WW. She's lost over 20.5lb, but very slowly, which is probably the best way to do it. When you consider that her bike weighs 14.5lb, that's a lot.

She uses their on-line point counting thingy, and it's a great help. You don't have a lot of charts lying around, and you can pick almost anything from a menu and it will give you the appropriate number of points.


----------



## peanut (24 May 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I've been cooking in an entirely different fashion following the Babe's signing up with WW. She's lost over 20.5lb, but very slowly, which is probably the best way to do it. When you consider that her bike weighs 14.5lb, that's a lot.
> 
> She uses their on-line point counting thingy, and it's a great help. You don't have a lot of charts lying around, and you can pick almost anything from a menu and it will give you the appropriate number of points.



that sounds like a good system. 20lbs is a pretty impressive weight loss.

One of my neighbours, a nice old chap of 80 yrs has his calorie controlled meals delivered weekly. Now that he is a widower its a very sensible way of ensuring a balanced diet and maintaining weight. I think they are called Wiltshire meals.?

14lbs for a bike ? what on earth is it made of


----------



## dellzeqq (24 May 2009)

peanut said:


> 14lbs for a bike ? what on earth is it made of


 Carbon fibre. Frame, cranks, handlebars, saddle. Poor Lincoln at Brixton Cycles (some people here will know him) just shook his head as she said, 'ooh, no, I want the whizzier one'.


----------



## peanut (24 May 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> Poor Lincoln at Brixton Cycles just shook his head as she said, 'ooh, no, I want the whizzier one'.



 who knows, maybe thats the right way to buy a bike


----------



## MacB (24 May 2009)

peanut said:


> who knows, maybe thats the right way to buy a bike



yep, customer is always right, if we want whizzy, then whizzy they shall make


----------



## peanut (27 May 2009)

Banjo said:


> Started cycling about 3 months ago for fitness and fun plus my 3 mile eachway work commute.
> 
> 5 FT 9 tall 51 yr old male. Was very fit untill about age 30 when it all went downhill.
> 
> ...



thats very impressive Banjo well done. if I review my weight over the same period it would go up and down like a yo-yo and end up about the same B)


----------



## Banjo (28 May 2009)

*Weight*

Thanks for that Peanut. I have been lucky with the weather so far,only wimped out once or twice and took the car.Im hoping by the time winter comes around I will be confident enough to ride in the wet.

Re weight yo yo ing That must be really discouraging,maybe you need to have a close look at what your eating. Its easy not to realize how bad some foods are .Fruit smoothies for example look like a healthy option but are loaded with calories. 



good Luck .


----------



## peanut (28 May 2009)

Banjo said:


> Re weight yo yo ing That must be really discouraging,maybe you need to have a close look at what your eating. Its easy not to realize how bad some foods are .Fruit smoothies for example look like a healthy option but are loaded with calories.
> good Luck .



never a truer word spoken .

I kept a food diary at the suggestion of my Partner (who is incidentally a qualified nutritionist and fitness instructor ) I was amazed at where the extra calories were piling up.
Sandwich every lunch time 475Cal  biscuits with tea 450cals per day , 3x cuppa soups 450 cals per day bowl of cereal for supper 350cals thats 1625 additional calories per day 
thats 8000 extra calories per work week which is roughly 2 lbs gulp and there are no hamburgers hotdogs or curries in there .


----------



## karen.488walker (4 Jun 2009)

Am posting my weight weekly. Am sure my ride was harder this morning because I've gained a few pounds. soo..
12 stone 3lbs


----------



## MickL (5 Jun 2009)

Well I started in March as 119kg weight myself yesterday, 107kg  so its slowly coming off and Im starting to feel the benefits of it.


----------



## potsy (6 Jun 2009)

Started the year at 221lbs 5ft 8'' tall.
Down to 200 lbs now,hoping for another 10-15 lbs loss this year


----------



## karen.488walker (11 Jun 2009)

1 week on 11.13. great loss. Hopefully will carry on til I have lost 2 stone. (My pre-achilles tendon rupture weight)


----------



## peanut (11 Jun 2009)

well I've lost 11 lbs now in just over 3 weeks and its all down to fruit I reckon. I'm pretty much eating the same as before and doing the same amount of exercise but quit eating any bread and started eating fruit daily(hate fruit)
I eat 1 or 2x apples a day instead of a sandwich (saves 450 cals per day)and at night I eat a bowl of grapes, rasberries, and strawberries with a lowfat strawberry yogurt Mmm 

It has totally changed my digestive movements if you get my meaning  and that is I think the key to steady weight loss.


----------



## karen.488walker (18 Jun 2009)

2 weeks on 11.11 2lb loss this week.


----------



## karen.488walker (25 Jun 2009)

Week 3, 11.9 2lb loss this week, but on holiday next week.


----------



## puddleglum (28 Jun 2009)

Not posted my weight for a bit, but today it is 77.95kg, or 12 stone 3. BMI is 25.7. It's heading in the right direction.


----------



## eldudino (6 Jul 2009)

For the first time in a while I got below 17stone today! Only a pound under but that's 3 stone lost now. 3 to go and I'll see how I look and feel from there!


----------



## Banjo (9 Jul 2009)

eldudino said:


> For the first time in a while I got below 17stone today! Only a pound under but that's 3 stone lost now. 3 to go and I'll see how I look and feel from there!



Nice one mate. Feels good when you reach a milestone doesnt it?

I am hoping that tommorow when I do my weekly weigh in I will be half way to my goal. Started at 16 Stone want to be 12 last week was 14 stone 1 lb so my fingers are crossed.


----------



## scots_lass (16 Jul 2009)

Haven't done much extra exercise for the past two years. Six weeks ago I was 9st 10lbs (have put on about a stone in the last year). Got my bike out and so far in 6 weeks have done 245 miles. What do I weigh now? 9st 10lbs! Where am I going wrong? haven't changed my eating habits in the last 6 weeks - eat fairly healthily (ie no junk food, very little biscuits & choc). Any help gratefully received! I don't like the fact that middle-age spread had eventually got me!


----------



## Scoosh (16 Jul 2009)

You're doing OK, scots_lass. With the cycling exercise you are doing, you are building muscle - and muscle weighs more than fat . You would still be doing OK if you had put on a couple of pounds.  Same reason.

What you need to do is to measure yourself (with a tape measure) and start to record those measurements as well. The exercise you are doing will likely keep the weight much the same at the outset but your shape will start to change, the fat will be turned to muscle and you will emerge toned, strong, low-fat  - and the weight will come off later. 




... if this is what you want


----------



## scots_lass (16 Jul 2009)

Scoosh,
I love you for that! Thank you!


----------



## I am Spartacus (5 Aug 2009)

Riding at moderate intensity for about an hour?
Don't eat.
500ml bidon with a very small amount of squash to taste plus if it is hot then a tiny amount of salt.
Don't have a full blown Gatorade or Lucozade no matter what temptation.


----------



## NarcoticBunny (9 Aug 2009)

scoosh said:


> You're doing OK, scots_lass. With the cycling exercise you are doing, you are building muscle - and muscle weighs more than fat . You would still be doing OK if you had put on a couple of pounds.  Same reason.



Hey Scots_lass, this is very true, when i started at the gym with a trainer, she weighed me and recorded my body fat percentage every 4 weeks.
It was crazy, at one point i had gone up weight by a lot, but my body fat had dropped (i was doing weight training).

I have let it slide pretty badly since then, so i'm hoping cycling will pull my body fat down. I am hoping to lose 4st, so fingers crossed I stick to it


----------



## aJohnson (13 Aug 2009)

Am I the only one trying to put on weight?


----------



## scots_lass (24 Aug 2009)

Well, 3 months down the line since I started cycling. Weighed 9st 10lbs before I started cycling and now after 500 miles I weigh 9st 9lbs!!!!! Suppose it is going in the right direction but a hard fought 1lb!!! Maybe I shall just have to change my mindset. Off to join a gym today to see if that helps but will keep cycling onwards!


----------



## potsy (24 Aug 2009)

scots_lass said:


> Well, 3 months down the line since I started cycling. Weighed 9st 10lbs before I started cycling and now after 500 miles I weigh 9st 9lbs!!!!! Suppose it is going in the right direction but a hard fought 1lb!!! Maybe I shall just have to change my mindset. Off to join a gym today to see if that helps but will keep cycling onwards!


Keep at it scotslass even if your weight don't change you must be getting fitter.I lost about 10lbs in the 1st few weeks but have hardly lost anything now for the last 4 weeks/500 miles.(might have something to do with all the junk i eat though)


----------



## slinky malinky (29 Aug 2009)

Scots_lass you are not the only one, i've been on the bike more than ever, went out replaced the old bike got a new one (well new to me (ebay)started sprint training, distance, hard climbs the lot, 5 times a week, clocking up about 10 hours + in the saddle, i'm 6'3" and 14 stone and have just not shifted a pound!!!!!NOT ONE OUNCE
However my heart rate at resting is now 56 bpm and I feel alot better no bingo wings, biggest problem of all though is if i can't ride for a day I get the serious blues, I think i'm addicted


----------



## scots_lass (29 Aug 2009)

Glad I am not the only one! I had visions of the weight just falling off me as I cycled! Oh well, Hopefully the gym will help!


----------



## nigelnorris (29 Aug 2009)

scots_lass I read your post from a month or two back. Now please don't take this the wrong way but the following occurs to me. You said that you had put on a stone, and wanted to lose it again and had started cycling. You also said that you hadn't changed your eating habits. Before exercise you were eating too much and putting on weight. Now you exercising and not putting on weight. Ergo you are only exercising enough to burn up the excess calories that you were eating in the first place.

I did something similar [only more so], put on loads of weight and ballooned up to 16 stone. Started commuting to work and for months just stayed at 16 stone, the exercise was working but only in the extent that it was stopping me from gaining any more weight. Somewhat disgruntled I put myself on a diet and started to do weekend miles, and that's when it clicked - I immediately noticed a difference and lost 2 stones in four months.

It probably sounds rude to be so blunt, and I really don't mean to be, but if your weight has been constant for several weeks then you have two options, either eat less or exercise more.

I've been on school holidays for the last 6 weeks and because I'm sitting about in the daytime eating out of bordeom then drinking most evenings just because I can and well it is the holidays etc etc I'm stuck at 14 stone again even though I've ridden something like 600 miles in those six weeks.

I'll be glad to go back to school


----------



## Bayerd (29 Aug 2009)

Two months ago I weighed in at 16st 5lb (I'm 6ft, 37 yrs old). I have never really done any kind of exercise during my adult life after being very active as a child.

I figured it was time to do something about it, I've got a 4 month old daughter and want to be able to keep up with her as she grows. 

Initially I cut down to one meal a day, which I kept up for one month. That lost the first stone.

3 weeks ago I was given a bike surplus to requirement by my brother in law.

The first time I rode I could barely do a mile (albeit a hilly mile) and was shocked as to how unfit I am. I have ridden almost every day since, just taking one day each week as a recovery day. I'm now up to 5 hilly miles a day and my recovery times and leg strength appear to get slightly better each time I go out.

I weighed myself this morning and came in at 14st 9lb, which gives me a BMI of 27.5. My target weight is 13st dead, which would give me a BMI of about 24.5. My waist has already come in 4 inches and I'm now eating 3 smaller portioned meals a day as I seem to feel fuller sooner. My vice is weekend ale, although even with this I'm currently losing approx 2lb a week. I've also swapped half my evening meat meals to fish. 

I'd like to reach my target weight in November when I'll be 38. 

I'll keep you posted on my progress.....


----------



## slinky malinky (6 Sep 2009)

Still no loss in weight!! although the girls and guys at work think my face looks drawn (i think they think i am ill) i managed to break my 10 miles in less than 30 minutes (which i know alot of you will think 'thats not quick') have given up on scales its not helping , now using tape measure, still addicted to the bike, having a day of rest (it is a sunday after all) but the squadra appears to be calling me!!!!!


----------



## bonk man (9 Sep 2009)

slinky malinky said:


> i managed to break my 10 miles in less than 30 minutes (which i know alot of you will think 'thats not quick')



Quick enough not to be called a slow coach and always get sent off first on a club 10 mile time trial..... If you are knocking off 10 miles in 30 minutes that is a reasonable level of cycling fitness so well done. . by the way, Sunday is not a rest day, it is club ride day 

I don't think I have lurked on this thread yet so here is my contribution, and I have said it before about losing weight; GIVE UP DAIRY AND MEAT [ also beer  I did and lost a lot of weight quickly. A stone in a month with the no dairy regime, I haven't eaten meat in years but it is not very healthy eaten every day.

We [ most of us ] know that we eat too much, remove temptation by not buying crisps, biscuits and those treats and then leaving them around the place to be grazed on at quiet boring moments. , get fruit in, have a cup of tea [ semi skimmed in it if you must... ] and be healthy... for goodness sakes

My weight today 11 stone exactly [ before breakfast in me pants ] I am half a stone over my ideal and have a small pot belly. 5'8" in my socks..... 

If you can't climb a tree you are too fat..... and the wolves will eat you....


----------



## jimboalee (9 Sep 2009)

bonk man said:


> Quick enough not to be called a slow coach and always get sent off first on a club 10 mile time trial..... If you are knocking off 10 miles in 30 minutes that is a reasonable level of cycling fitness so well done. . by the way, Sunday is not a rest day, it is club ride day
> 
> I don't think I have lurked on this thread yet so here is my contribution, and I have said it before about losing weight; GIVE UP DAIRY AND MEAT [ also beer I did and lost a lot of weight quickly. A stone in a month with the no dairy regime, I haven't eaten meat in years but it is not very healthy eaten every day.
> 
> ...



11 stone at 5'8".

What is your fat%? If it is acceptable - 10 to 14%, you should be thinking about putting on some muscle mass. 4lb on each leg wouldn't go un-noticed.


----------



## Joe24 (9 Sep 2009)

aJohnson said:


> Am I the only one trying to put on weight?



No, dont be a fool. Im also trying to put weight on, in muscle rather then fat, and it appears to be working, slowly.


----------



## bonj2 (10 Sep 2009)

jimboalee said:


> 11 stone at 5'8".
> 
> What is your fat%? If it is acceptable - 10 to 14%, you should be thinking about putting on some muscle mass. 4lb on each leg wouldn't go un-noticed.



how do you calculate/test for your fat %age?


----------



## blazed (15 Sep 2009)

I was 16 stone not much more than a year ago mainly through drink to much partying. Pretty good shape now although still drink to much but i eat healthy and do hard exercise at least 5 days/week. Still probably around 14% body fat which i want to get down to %10. 

Will look for a before but this is recent








Oh and those BMI calculators are crap i am overweight according to them they dont factor in the extra muscle which everyone knows weighs more than fat.



bonj said:


> how do you calculate/test for your fat %age?



Easiest way is calipers.


----------



## Banjo (18 Sep 2009)

Nice one Blazed. By coincidence my start weight was 16 stone on 5 ft 9inch height not good. Now on 13 stone exactly.(As of my Friday morning weigh in today)

As you say extra muscle weighs heavy so that must equate to more than 3 stone of fat gone. 

I still have the remains of man boobs and a bit of flab on the waist line which needs to go.I cant do gyms so am thinking of some weights at home to improve upperbody.

For me I think 12 stone is a good healthy weight. I was 11.5 when very fit in my twenties.Now at 51 i think 12 will be right.

Re fat percentages is there an electronic method of measuring it? I vaguely recall mention of a body fat analyser machine,dont think my GP would have one ,may ask at the leisure center.

PS Im not posting a shirt off pic just yet :-)


----------



## Bill Gates (18 Sep 2009)

I've not done much cycling this week but have lost 3 lbs since Sunday. Due to changing my diet to eat more healthily and naturally reduce LDL in my blood, I have decided to eat nothing containing wheat, and replace it with oats.

That means porridge fror breakfast and no toast. No sandwiches for lunch, no pasta, no sweet biscuits, or wheat based crackers, but oat based crackers (Nairns). Another thing is eating apples. I can just manage one a day and I tell you this stuff fills you up and kills your appetite; the spin off for me has been 3 lbs weight loss after only 5 days.

My target weight for the last 5 years has been 12 stone 7 lbs, which is the weight I used to race at. I've hovered around 13st 7-10 lbs for most of that time. This morning I weighed 13 stone 5 lbs. I'll post again next Friday (should get on the bike a bit as well), with what I hope to be around 13 stone 2 lbs.


----------



## jimboalee (18 Sep 2009)

Bill Gates said:


> I've not done much cycling this week but have lost 3 lbs since Sunday. Due to changing my diet to eat more healthily and naturally reduce LDL in my blood, I have decided to *not eat anything containing wheat, and replace it with oats.*
> 
> That means porridge fror breakfast and no toast. No sandwiches for lunch, no pasta, no sweet biscuits, or wheat based crackers, but oat based crackers (Nairns). Another thing is eating apples. I can just manage one a day and I tell you this stuff fills you up and kills your appetite; the spin off for me has been 3 lbs weight loss after only 5 days.
> 
> My target weight for the last 5 years has been 12 stone 7 lbs, which is the weight I used to race at. I've hovered around 13st 7-10 lbs for most of that time. This morning I weighed 13 stone 5 lbs. I'll post again next Friday (should get on the bike a bit as well), with what I hope to be around 13 stone 2 lbs.



You are going on the 'Neolithic diet'.

Been on this for years. Oats yes, cus they can be eaten raw or boiled in water. 
Even combined with toasted oats and dried fruit to make Muesli....


----------



## blazed (18 Sep 2009)

Banjo said:


> Nice one Blazed. By coincidence my start weight was 16 stone on 5 ft 9inch height not good. Now on 13 stone exactly.(As of my Friday morning weigh in today)
> 
> As you say extra muscle weighs heavy so that must equate to more than 3 stone of fat gone.
> 
> ...



I do all my weights at home, all i have is a barbell, dumbells and a bench. You can work practically every muscle in lots of ways without needing gym equipment. I also hated waiting around for people to finish since certain machines at the gym were always more popular. 

There is an electric method i had it done at bupa they attach some stuff to your feet and run a current through your body i think. They said this is the most accurate method although it gave me the same results as using simple calipers.


----------



## Panter (20 Sep 2009)

<Panter hesitantly enters the room>

Hi all, I'll be joining you with this post which I'll update bi-weekly.

I kind of have 3 goals.

1) Back to my lowest weight this Year (17st5lbs)

2) <100Kg (15st10lbs)

3) My correct weight. (I don't know what this is, I'll see how it goes.)

Target (2) is the biggie, and it's significant to me as a lot of suspension fork air pressure guides stop at 100Kg as they're just not designed for anyone heavier, which is very humiliating.

EDIT: Going back to stones/pounds. Although the conversion is very simple, my peanut brain just can't cope with it for some reason.....

Anyway, here goes:

*06/09/09: 18st 5lbs
20/09/09: 18st 0lbs
04/10/09: 17st 10lbs
18/10/09: 17st 5lbs* WooHoo, Target (1) achieved 
*01/11/09: 17st 5lbs* Doh!
*15/11/09: 17ST 5lbs* 
*29/11/09: 17ST 5lbs* *SOBS*
*13/12/09 - 23/02/10*: *whistles*

Ok, time to get back on track methinks....

*24/02/10: 17st1lbs*

Dissapointing, I should be near my final target by now but am still miles off it.
Still, I have dropped 1st 4lbs since I started so that's something 



*16/03/10: 16st 12lbs
30/03/10: 16st 11lbs
22/04/10: 16st 8lbs* (_sloooowly_ getting there  )
*14/05/10: 16st 6lbs
18/06/10: 16st 4lbs
09/07/10: 16st 2lbs 
16/07/10: 16st 0lbs
23/07/10:* *16st 0lbs* Bugger. I'd really hoped to be <16 Stone today. Must try harder, must try harder, must try harder...
between then and now...* 16st 4lbs * 
*09/09/10:* *16st 1lbs* *whistles*

Ok, no updates for a while. Christmas, illness, the weather and laziness saw me off the bike for the best part of three months and, of course, the weight shot up 
A few weeks back I was:

*16st 8lbs*
So I've been hitting it hard last few weeks and loosing 2-3lbs/week 
Anyway, bottom line is:

*02/04/11: 15st 13lbs *(First time sub 16 stone for a long, long time)
*25/04/11: 15st 11lbs *(just back from two weeks all-inclusive holiday in Egypyt so not bad going  actually weighed in at 15st 5lbs the day after we landed but that was due to serious stomach issues... )
*29/04/11: 15st 8lbs Target Two achieved *
*13/05/11: 15st 5lbs **3* stone lost since I started this now 
*27/05/11: 15st 6lbs *FFS. Let it slip a bit last couple of weeks, and it shows.
*10/06/11: 15ST 5LBS *Hopefully back on the wagon now...
*17/06/11: 15st 7lbs* FFS 
*08/07/11: 15st 9lbs*FFS X 2 
*15/07/11: 15st 5lbs*Not quite sure what's going on here, maybe the scales aren't the best but I vow NEVER to rise above this weight. Don't mind staying the same for a while, losing it is better, putting it on is unacceptable.
*31/08/11: *Ok, honesty time... At my last weigh-in, I was back at over 16 stone. I've been cycling hard, but not watching the eating and have just had a week off with no exercise but no shortage of good food 
So, I'm not going to demoralize myself further with a weigh in this week, or maybe even next but am firmly back on track to lose the lard. Again.

*16/09/11: 16st 0lbs* Ho hum, what to say...

*23/3/12: 16st 8lbs *Been reluctant to update this for a while as things weren't going well. But, time to pull my head out the sand and crack on with it. I'm back to where I was two bloody Years ago 
*30/3/12: 16st 12lbs
13/04/12: 16st 8lbs 
01/5/12: 16st 9lbs

*
FF to October 2014 and I've slimmed down to:
*26/10/14: 19st 5lbs. *I could cry, Not sure what to say really, it was a very bad Year for personal reasons, didn't get on the bike for a Year and just piled on the pounds. So, here we go with weight loss attempt # 746
*02/11/14: 19st 0lbs. *I can't honestly say I'm proud to have lost enough weight to drop me to 19 stone but at least its a step in the right direction for once. It actually seems a little rapid to me, I'd rather lose IRO 3lbs a week tops as this isn't a diet but a lifestyle change but I'll keep an eye on progress. Part of the problem is switching to the mainly-vegan diet and having to relearn the calorific value of the different foods. Still, next week I should be "down" to 18st something so its all progress. I need to stop waffling...
*8/11/14: 18st 13lbs. *OK, 18 something, just. Can't quite believe I only lost a pound but maybe it was the more impressive weight loss the week before just balancing out. Still, its headed in the right direction at least.
*16/11/14: 18st 5lbs. *Seems to be coming off too quickly, but then only 1lb the week before, it seems to be coming off in two weekly cycles. Still, 
*22/11/14: 18st 1lb
30/11/14: 17st 12lbs 
07/12/14: 17st 10lbs 
14/12/14: 17st 7lbs
21/12/14: 17st 5lbs *2 Stone lost in nearly Two Months.
*28/12/14: 17st 7lbs. *Xmas over-indulgence.
10/5/15 17st 3.2lbbs
17/5/15 17st 0lbs


----------



## The Jogger (22 Sep 2009)

I need to do something, my boobs are nearly as big as the wife's , cycling is ok but jogging lol.

Anyway; 5' 11''
21/09/09 - 14st 4lbs


----------



## slinky malinky (26 Sep 2009)

Been a few weeks dropped down to 13.10  kept training level at around 90 miles a week but did as was told cut out (most) of the cheese and milk (now really look gaunt in face but who cares!!!) climbing better but still suffering on the sprints any hints??


----------



## Banjo (29 Sep 2009)

slinky malinky said:


> Been a few weeks dropped down to 13.10  kept training level at around 90 miles a week but did as was told cut out (most) of the cheese and milk (now really look gaunt in face but who cares!!!) climbing better but still suffering on the sprints any hints??



I have had the same experience,been riding about 60 miles/week for 6 months when riding with more experienced riders of my own age or youinger I find I struggle to keep up on the easy bits but find the hills easy to keep up.Weird or what? I think it may be due to my short but steep commute home from work being mostly uphill.


----------



## Losidan (30 Sep 2009)

Went to the doc's with the mrs last night so while I was there I jumped on the scales. (really must buy some!) Total weight loss now stands at 6.3 stones for me. Pretty chuffed.
I was targetting a kilo a week which was working but seems to have dropped off to half a kilo a week during the last month. 
Wondering if this is because I am in the final third of what I need to lose so it will take more time to come off or I need to change it up again as I am getting used to current diet and exercise?


----------



## Banjo (2 Oct 2009)

Losidan said:


> Went to the doc's with the mrs last night so while I was there I jumped on the scales. (really must buy some!) Total weight loss now stands at 6.3 stones for me. Pretty chuffed.
> I was targetting a kilo a week which was working but seems to have dropped off to half a kilo a week during the last month.
> Wondering if this is because I am in the final third of what I need to lose so it will take more time to come off or I need to change it up again as I am getting used to current diet and exercise?




Well done 6.3 STONE GONE is a major achievment.i am still chuffed and not even lost half that.I think its normal that as you get closer to your ideal weight the weight loss gets slower.I was losing 2 or 3 lbs/week initially now down to less than 1lb/week,I dont care how slow provided its going down.


----------



## The Jogger (2 Oct 2009)

The Jogger said:


> I need to do something, my boobs are nearly as big as the wife's , cycling is ok but jogging lol.
> 
> Anyway; 5' 11''
> 21/09/09 - 14st 4lbs



Still 14st 4lbs


----------



## potsy (3 Oct 2009)

After a good spell in the middle of the year I'm now having my usual end of year struggle,only 2lbs lost since June.
Last year's starting weight identical to this year,similar loss through to August/September then bang right back up to where I started,hoping this time the cycling will keep the weight stable, even if there is no more loss,really don't want to start next year back at square 1
Posting on here should help with the motivation.
Good luck to all on this thread.


----------



## Losidan (16 Oct 2009)

Got weighed last night. 2 kilos lost in the last three weeks. Pretty chuffed with that


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (24 Oct 2009)

Well I started the year at 17st 5 lb.
This morning 13 st 7 lb.
Body fat has gone from 36% to 23%.
I started commuting by bike in June 12, when I was about 16 stone, it took 5 months to loose 1 stone via the gym, the rest has gone since commuting.
34 miles a day, I have now clocked up 2500 miles already !
I am aiming to be 13 st 5 lb, then I can say I have lost 4 stone, and then I will try and stay there


----------



## peanut (25 Oct 2009)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Well I started the year at 17st 5 lb.
> This morning 13 st 7 lb.
> Body fat has gone from 36% to 23%.
> I started commuting by bike in June 12, when I was about 16 stone, it took 5 months to loose 1 stone via the gym, the rest has gone since commuting.
> ...



wow thats truly inspirational . Well done !

What gym work did you do and did you start that before or after the comute?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Oct 2009)

peanut said:


> wow thats truly inspirational . Well done !
> 
> What gym work did you do and did you start that before or after the comute?



Well I re joined the gym in January, and started to go every morning, I thought I would beat the traffic in the car and get to the gym, so kill 2 birds with one stone.

Started out doing the usual treadmill, cycling and weight training, but by June I had only got to around 16 stone.  I was bored with it, I loved going in the hot tub, but hated doing the exercise to be able to deserve to go in the hot tub !

I had been toying with the idea of going to work by bike but thought it wold be too much hassle. Then trek sent me an email about the bke to work week, and on the 12th of June 2009 I tried it. 

It was not as bad as I thought, I have always been a keen cyclist but the bike was hanging off the wall in the garage.

I did it again a week later, again on Friday and then thought sod it and started full time.

When I look back, I can't believe I used to pay to go to the gym, and get up even earlier than I do to go by bike to drive to work and the gym.

Going by bike solves so many problems and saves the cash

so I cancelled the gym
no more petrol
have lost double the amount of weight in the nearly half the time as the gym had taken.

Makes me ralise it the best thing I have done this year. It has its faults at times but overall since June I have now covered 2600 miles, have become so thin none of my clothes fit anymore and at wrk I am no longer the fat grey guy.

So I cycle every day no matter what the weather, when I get to work I shower eat breakfast at my desk, then lunch which is uasually 600 colories of pasta and sauce, then cycle home.

Its 17 miles each way and takes around an hour. When I get in I eat a few crackers as I have no appetite at all, and then come the weekend I tend to eat as normal. Loose 2 lb a week generally.

My goal this year was to be 14 st by xmas, so I have smashed that, but I can eat at xmas and not have to worry.

The best things though are

I no longer sweat like a pig in the sun
never get heartburn anymore
asthma is very much under control

Plus I love the cycling.


----------



## dodgy (25 Oct 2009)

I have a slightly different reason to post here, but not *that* different if you see what I mean. I ramped up my training in April 2009 in an effort to get back to my 'fighting weight', I've done that, losing 22lbs in the process. I did not change what I ate, I still drink probably (make that definitely - I'm in denial) too much, and enjoy curries and take aways at the weekend. But spurred on by just how much I'm enjoying my cycling now, I'm determined not necessarily to lose any more weight, but to stay below 13 stone from now until April 2010, through the toughest part of the year.

6' 2" (189cm) 12 St 11lbs (179lbs / 81kg) 25/10/2009


----------



## dodgy (25 Oct 2009)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> When I look back, I can't believe I used to pay to go to the gym, and get up even earlier than I do to go by bike to drive to work and the gym.
> 
> Going by bike solves so many problems and saves the cash
> 
> ...



Nice one Steve, thanks for sharing that, nice little story there.


----------



## jeltz (25 Oct 2009)

I'm 5'9" and 40 next month. I gained about stone when I quit smoking a bit over a year ago taking me up to 12st10lbs and I when I got a road bike a 2 months ago I'd got down to 12st4lbs. 

I do martial arts twice a week, lots of pressups, situps and core exercises so quite a bit of upper body muscle and I try to cycle twice a week. In the last 8 weeks I've dropped down to 11st12lbs with no major change to my diet, way too much chocolate and biscuits!

The next step is to cut out/down on the bad foods and see is I can get down to about 11st6lbs by next May when I have my Black Belt grading as a better power to weight ratio will assist me.


----------



## peanut (25 Oct 2009)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> So I cycle every day no matter what the weather, when I get to work I shower eat breakfast at my desk, then lunch which is uasually 600 colories of pasta and sauce, then cycle home.
> 
> Its 17 miles each way and takes around an hour. When I get in I eat a few crackers as I have no appetite at all, and then come the weekend I tend to eat as normal. Loose 2 lb a week generally.
> 
> .



ah well now we can see why you have lost such a huge amount of weight. If you are only eating about 1000 calories a day that is nowhere near enough. The problem with such a severely restrictive diet is that a] you are not getting sufficient minerals and vitimins (meat, fish, fruit & veg etc) and b] you'll have a hard time sticking to that diet for the rest of your life .


----------



## slinky malinky (26 Oct 2009)

Lost another pound, weather has been rubbish, every time got the bike out strong winds and heavy rain!!!! kept at it I can't stop now, its in the blood, wife thinks I m mad, but in a strange way the harder it is to ride the more I like it.
13st 9lb (at 6'3").
Haven't really changed diet, cut out alot of milk stuff as advised here (thanks that worked a treat), NO alcohol (since June and I must say don't miss it a bit) still eat normal things not counting calories as such just training HARD.


----------



## potsy (4 Nov 2009)

3lb lost in October,finally under the 14st mark now,not been this light since about 2002,just hope I can keep it off as Christmas approaches and the number of commutes goes down due to weather.


----------



## Banjo (13 Nov 2009)

potsy said:


> 3lb lost in October,finally under the 14st mark now,not been this light since about 2002,just hope I can keep it off as Christmas approaches and the number of commutes goes down due to weather.



Congrats on breaking the 14 stone barrier Potsy. I have the same worries as you about eating more and cycling less during winter.I have bought some decent wet gear ,just need some overshoes but in the wet I ride in cut down wellies for now until the credit card can be bashed again .
I dont think you can get SPd clips on wellies though :-)


----------



## JiMBR (13 Nov 2009)

Just spotted this thread <== noob 

I was 24.5st a few years ago...now 18.5st.


It's always a constant battle, but I'm so glad I decided to start on the journey...and cycling has, of course played a big part. 

There's a ways to go...but I WILL get there!


----------



## Banjo (20 Nov 2009)

JiMBR said:


> Just spotted this thread <== noob
> 
> I was 24.5st a few years ago...now 18.5st.
> 
> ...



Congratulations 6 stone weight loss is a huge achievment.


----------



## r0bbti (24 Nov 2009)

Can anyone tell me how many calories you burn up while cycling - I know it depends on speed, body weight etc but I have looked at various websites and get wildly different answers. Say 1hour at 15mph on a hybrid? Then I can convert it into replacement KitKats, haha.


----------



## colly (28 Dec 2009)

r0bbti said:


> Can anyone tell me how many calories you burn up while cycling - I know it depends on speed, body weight etc but I have looked at various websites and get wildly different answers. Say 1hour at 15mph on a hybrid? Then I can convert it into replacement KitKats, haha.



You might try registering with this site:
http://www.bikejournal.com

It is free and if you log the details of your ride (distance, time, your weight, kind of terrain etc ) it will give you a figure for the amount of calories expended. 

No idea at all of how accurate it is but I would guess from the amount of bods who use the site and the fact the site is well laid out and managed it should be close enough.


----------



## Bill Gates (3 Jan 2010)

I want to lose 8 lbs by the end of January @ 2lbs a week and then another 9 lbs at an average of 1lb a week. I'm 13 stone 9 lbs now so thats 13 stone 1lb 31st January.


----------



## Jambon (20 Jan 2010)

Last weigh in when i was cycling was 12.5 stone back in October. Got back on the bike yesterday for the 5 mile each way commute to work, weighed myself last night and topped the scales at 13.7 1/2 Stone!!! Couldnt get round how much weight i'd put back on over xmas and from not exercising! Anyway im back on bike now and eating much better so fingers crossed i can get down to 11 stone which is my target weight, im 5 Foot 10 btw.


----------



## potsy (20 Jan 2010)

Jambon said:


> Last weigh in when i was cycling was 12.5 stone back in October. Got back on the bike yesterday for the 5 mile each way commute to work, weighed myself last night and topped the scales at 13.7 1/2 Stone!!! Couldnt get round how much weight i'd put back on over xmas and from not exercising! Anyway im back on bike now and eating much better so fingers crossed i can get down to 11 stone which is my target weight, im 5 Foot 10 btw.


Your not the only one Jambon,I was 14 stone before xmas and 14st 12lbs by 4th Jan.This is 1st week back and it's hard work


----------



## Jambon (21 Jan 2010)

potsy said:


> Your not the only one Jambon,I was 14 stone before xmas and 14st 12lbs by 4th Jan.This is 1st week back and it's hard work



it's not easy but it's totally worth it, i swear after 3 days cycling and healthy eating my work pants are looser, i wonder if thats just becuase i stretched them though? Looking forward to the next weigh in next week to see if i've lost anything!


----------



## scook94 (22 Jan 2010)

Half way there! Started at the end of October at 15st 6.5lbs, weighed in this morning at 13st 5lbs. Had a steady weight loss over Christmas and have gone from 38" work trousers to 32" (that I bought this week).

1st 13lbs to target! Hopefully I'll be eating up those hills come spring!


----------



## Jambon (27 Jan 2010)

Weighed myself on the post scales at work today and came in at 13.3 which is excellent, thats 4lbs in 8 days, fairly pleased with that although thought i'd shift a bit more, still feel flabby around the middle but can deffo see a difference in my face. I start at the gym next week so that should help with the extra loss. 

1.8 stone to shift then im on target. 

James


----------



## potsy (7 Feb 2010)

Well finally got back on the scales after the shock on 4th Jan to find I had put on 13lbs during December lost 3lbs now but am finding it tough going can't seem to get motivated to lose it.
Will try to update every month on here as an incentive.
Any one else struggling?


----------



## shippers (9 Feb 2010)

Just stumbled across this thread. I'm quite a heavy chappy, speny most of last year round 16.5 stone, then peaked at 17 stone on Dec 28th. My weight has been pretty high for years, and I've just tried to exercise it off, but it's not really worked.

My Mrs has just become a Slimming World consultant so I've been doing that- 16 stone 4 last week. She lost about 20lbs in 3 months, and we eat proper food and everything! 

There are some fantastic weight loss stories on here- just scook94 above- 2 stone off. Brilliant!


----------



## Tharg2007 (9 Feb 2010)

i need to lose some too, thing is i feel bloated now after chomping a lovely pork chop with juicy bit of fat around it  wish i could resist


----------



## Jambon (11 Feb 2010)

nightmare, just got on the scales and have somehow put on a 1.2 lb in weight since the 4th of Feb!! I had a week of the bike last week though as i was in Frankfurt with work, it might also be down to all the steiners, schnitzels and eating out every night. Going to have a proper ride out tonight after work, get some additional miles in i think! 

james


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Feb 2010)

Since the start of this year, approx the 4th Jan to date, Ive dropped from 13st 12lbs to 13st 0lbs according to this mornings weigh in!

Hopfully can make it to 12st 7lbs healthily and maintain it.


----------



## Jambon (11 Feb 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> Since the start of this year, approx the 4th Jan to date, Ive dropped from 13st 12lbs to 13st 0lbs according to this mornings weigh in!
> 
> Hopfully can make it to 12st 7lbs healthily and maintain it.



What's the secret?


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Feb 2010)

Jambon said:


> What's the secret?



Changing from being a lazy person doing nothing but watch tv to riding my bike 20 miles or going gym 4-5 days a week and eating better. Probly the shock from changing from being relativelly inactive to lots of exercise.


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Feb 2010)

12 st 9lbs now!!! Like a week to go till target according to the trend, Ive been a bit lazy this last week with training, and eating, so I'm not sure how realiable this weeks loss was but, meh I'll take it.


----------



## slinky malinky (22 Feb 2010)

13st 6lbs my best so far and after nearly a year of training I have put my name down for a sportive!!!!!!!!! 2 months to lose 6lb (I'm going to treat myself to some new wheels when I get there)


----------



## Shady (24 Feb 2010)

Was about 15st 10lb about this time last year (I'm 5ft 9) I wasn't eating great but I was still playing hockey once a week and not much else.

I reckon my weight didn't help when I turned too quickly on the hockey pitch and dislocated my right knee and tore a load of knee ligaments. 

So after nearly a year of taking it easy and starting to rebuild knee stability I got back on the bike.

Work has been doing a green campaign of trying to offset business mileage so loads of people are cycling / walking in and its great motivation !

Also purchased a Polar HRM so I could keep an eye on calories burnt etc !!!

So far I am 14st 5lb at the moment after some dieting over the past year a few weeks of cycling in/out of work twice a week and walking in/out of work twice a week.

Want to get down to about 12st by September for the start of the new hockey season as I am sitting this season out until my knee is back to normal !!!

Shady


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2010)

2lbs off this month,was hoping for more but at least it's going in the right direction again.
Averaging about 70 miles a week this month,need to get this up to 85-90 too.


----------



## Jambon (5 Mar 2010)

Happy days down to 13.0, it's taken 3 months like 2 on the bike, just need to get 1.5 stone off an im there, in 3 weeks my commute changes to 24 miles round trip from 10. That should help shift the weight for the summer.


----------



## slinky malinky (8 Mar 2010)

13st 1lb!!!! just 1lb to go, ooooh and my new shimano rs80 wheels on the way.


----------



## Banjo (18 Mar 2010)

slinky malinky said:


> 13st 1lb!!!! just 1lb to go, ooooh and my new shimano rs80 wheels on the way.



Nice one Slinky it seems the last few pounds are the hard ones to lose.
Like you I have entered my first Sportive after about a year of cycling and losing the lard.Im doing the Merlin ride in Carmarthenshire in July what have you entered?


----------



## slinky malinky (19 Mar 2010)

Banjo, the last 2 pounds are the hardest (not stopping though) I've entered the spring lamb in essex, best thing I've done given me a target, good luck with your ride.


----------



## Jambon (31 Mar 2010)

down to 13.1 this morning, solid to get below 13 im finding!!


----------



## potsy (31 Mar 2010)

4lbs off in March,best month so far with 341 miles done too.Only 4lbs to get back to where I was in November, now14st 4lbs have decided my target for the end of year is 13st 5lbs which I should be able to do comfortably,can then push for my realistic long term goal of 12st 7lbs.


----------



## slinky malinky (12 Apr 2010)

Dropped down to just under 13st, completed the sportive 'spring lambs' in essex (5 1/2 hrs), it was fantastic!!!! although i wouldn't have said that at the 70 mile mark, the weight loss really helped, I would recommend a set target like a sportive it really helped me get rid of the last 2 pounds, now what next???


----------



## Jambon (14 Apr 2010)

i cannot get down in weight! it's starting to become a complete nightmare, i've been doing 24 miles a day commute, 5 days a week, swimming once a week and i've actually gained a 1lb in weight? 

Anyone got any clues? i'm 5'11, 13.2 stone and 25 years old?


----------



## Dilbert (14 Apr 2010)

Have you had your body fat analysed? If your doing that much exercise it may be a lb of muscle you have put on.  (I assuming you don't spend the rest of your time necking ale and Pizza )

I am 5'10 and 14 Stone 7 at the moment. I have lost a stone since September last year doing bits of cycling and running and watching what I eat. I did 56 miles commuting last week, not eating any more than when I drove in and my weight didn't change at all, however my %fat went down a bit and my % Muscle went up a bit (only analyser scales - nothing too scientific - but they do seem to give very consistent readings.)

From my limited experience exercising while watching what you eat seems to be a slower way of loosing weight (rather than fat) than fad dieting but has probably got a higher long-term success rate and is better for you generally.

I have been advised to concentrate on shape rather than weight (Collar & waist size etc)

Cheers

Alasdair


----------



## Banjo (17 Apr 2010)

Jambon said:


> i cannot get down in weight! it's starting to become a complete nightmare, i've been doing 24 miles a day commute, 5 days a week, swimming once a week and i've actually gained a 1lb in weight?
> 
> Anyone got any clues? i'm 5'11, 13.2 stone and 25 years old?



Only you know how much of your weight is muscle compared to fat but at 5ft 11 your not seriously overweight,

if you do have fat to lose have a long hard look at what you eat even keep a diary for a few weeks.Its amazing how much you eat without realizing.

Seeing it all down on paper you can maybe analyze it and spot any unhealthy trends you can change .


----------



## Chrisc (17 Apr 2010)

Banjo said:


> Only you know how much of your weight is muscle compared to fat but at 5ft 11 your not seriously overweight,
> 
> if you do have fat to lose have a long hard look at what you eat even keep a diary for a few weeks.Its amazing how much you eat without realizing.
> 
> Seeing it all down on paper you can maybe analyze it and spot any unhealthy trends you can change .



+1 I've been using myplate at livestrong.com. Makes a big difference when you see it laid out over a few months like that.
I hit 11st 13lbs this morning down from 13-5 last August and am 5-11". I was 12st 12 in Jan when I started taking notice of my intake so it's helped me a lot.


----------



## Trek Trauma Chris (19 Apr 2010)

Crackle said:


> You should all be encouraged by today's article on the BBC about extending your lifespan by 14 years.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7174665.stm
> 
> ...



Yeah! but read the exercise bit, rolling around the floor like a plumber (active job) or a half hour walk with the dog. So what going to happen to me 45mls in 21/2 hrs yesterday if you ask those researchers I am probably over doing it, heading for a heart attack or using up my allotted lifetime heartbeats.


----------



## Trek Trauma Chris (19 Apr 2010)

An interesting program on the t.v. a few years back made more sense to me than anything else.

It was basically a program on fat, conducted by a hospital in the U.S. that is supposed to be the experts in this subject. The nitty gritty of the series basically said two things,

1/ Don't be too concerned with weight, but try to get your cardiovascular system (heart and lungs) fit enough to carry the weight you are, by exercise. The examples shown were two guys each about 18-19 stone in weight and yet were top class triathletes and had shown no health issues whilst training or after and the experts didn't expect them to.
2/ A big fit person, is far healthier than a skinny unfit person.


----------



## Shady (24 Apr 2010)

+1 for livestrong.com for looking at your diet/food intake.

I have set my intake to 2000 calories (500 less a day) and originally I was eating to cancel out my cycling/walking/running but after a month and no discernable weight loss I got a bit miffed.

So I have slightly changed tact and am still setting a 2000 calorie limit a day but I am not taking into account the exercise I am doing and it seems to be working better as I have lost a bit of weight already.

I think the calories lost by exercise on my HRM were being over calcuated so I was most likely ending up eating around 2,300 - 2,500 calories and maintaining my weight but improving my fitness.

I will see what my weight is at the end of May - I started at about 14st 7 in mid Feb, had a month holiday in March and I am now at 14st 2lb - aiming to get to about 11 1/2 stone by September/October time for the new hockey season !

Shady


----------



## slinky malinky (30 Apr 2010)

I have gone sub 13 stone!!! (only just) but thats a first, looking at another bike (once i have worn down the protests from her indoors) my next challenge is going to be a race! may be at the end of the summer, just had my works medical (have to have one every year) lungs are better than last year, my fat% is down again (18%) although this could be better, resting pulse is good at 52. 
I have a fitness test in the next few months so that should be interesting.
Good luck to my fellow weight watchers. If I can do it YOU can.


----------



## potsy (30 Apr 2010)

Put 4lbs on over Easter,have since lost 6lbs so am finishing April 2lbs lighter than I started it
Have signed up for the Manchester to Blackpool ride in July so desperately want to lose another 8-12lbs for that.
Currently 14st 2lbs.


----------



## Armegatron (2 May 2010)

Height is approx 5ft 7. Target weight is in the 12 stone region. Initial weight back in summer 2009 was over 14 stone. 

2010 Totals:
Week 3 average weight 88.2kg
Week 5 average weight 86.7kg
Week 6 average weight 86.8kg
Week 7 average weight 85.8kg
Week 8 average weight 85.4kg
Week 9 average weight 84.7kg
Week 10 average weight 84.9kg
Week 11 average weight 84.1kg
Week 13 average weight 83.5kg
Week 14 average weight 83.7kg
Week 15 average weight 83.1kg
Week 16 average weight 83.6kg
Week 17 average weight 82.6kg
Week 18 average weight 82.3kg


Yesterday my spreadsheet started showing green, which means that Im now in the 12 stone region and close to target


----------



## lanternerouge (9 May 2010)

Awesome MIke, am same height as you and well over 14 st... just started back out on my bike again. Any tips?


----------



## Armegatron (9 May 2010)

lanternerouge said:


> Awesome MIke, am same height as you and well over 14 st... just started back out on my bike again. Any tips?



Thanks! I normally ride at least 5 miles a day everyday, and weekends I try to get a 30mile ride on the saturday and a 15 mile ride on the sunday. I have a gym membership but I hate cycling to get nowhere so on the rare occasion that I go (probably once a month!) I focus on upper body with weights etc. 

I find that the weekend rides are perfect because my mind is taken off food, and I can get back home and not feel hungry - its the days where I do nothing that are most difficult because I eat out of boredom, so I try to fill the time or get on the bike if Im hungry / bored. 

Monday to Friday I commute 3 miles each way, and have for lunch:
Pasta & Tuna & Salad, or cheese sarnie, or chicken and rice. Plus I have a cheeky packet of crisps (I reckon if I cut that out it would make a difference), and a breakfast bar (alpen strawberry & yoghurt). I drink water instead of a fizzy drink at lunch, and have a coffee on the morning and a hot chocolate on the afternoon at work. 

When I get home I often go back out and rack up some extra miles on the bike, usually an extra 5-10miles. Then Ill have a slightly smaller portion of food than I used to have eg spag bol. I try to avoid snacking but if I feel the urge Ill have a cereal bar instead of chocolate or crisps. 

Looking on the web at the calorie calculators and adding up the labels myself I reckon I take about 2000 to 2500 cals a day. Before I started I was able to easily clear my plate and my fiancee's left overs when we went out - now its me leaving left overs . 

My main reasons to losing weight were:


I could see it was increasing steadily and something needed to be done to stop it getting to the point of no / difficult return.
I wanted to increase my present fitness, as I got out of breath easily and having back problems I guessed it would be less strain on it if I lost a bit of bulge.
Appearance, yes it isnt everything but I wasnt happy with the "wobbly bits" and wanted to get to a weight that I was happy with before returning to university this summer after being away for a year. I tried this over a summer a couple of years ago but failed because I didnt commit to the exercise and diet, and probably set myself too soon of a deadline. This time I was determined to do it.

Im sure you'll do well, its just a case of sticking at it and finding something that works for you.


----------



## Rob3rt (12 May 2010)

Hah, a week away, eating mcdonalds twice a day (not through choice, in the place I stayed by time I was home from business everywhere else was closed) for breakfast and lunch, I still dropped weight, now at 12 stone 6 lbs.

4 miles walk and 4 mile run a day! Shame im now laiden with a major blister!

Just goes to show fast food isnt to blame for obesity, lazyness is! 


back to the bike training though


----------



## Shady (12 May 2010)

Down to 13st 11.2 now from 14st 7 in mid Feb.

Keeping a close eye still on my intake via livestrong but i now have a good idea of what calories are in the meals I have on a regular basis.

Averaging about 25 miles cycling a week and about 10 miles walking so all good.

Also making sure to keep myself fully hydrated.. good thing I sit near the bathrooms..

Shady


----------



## Martok (16 May 2010)

I thought I'd join in with this thread seeing as I'm carrying far too much in the way of extra poundage.

A bit of background - I've always had a problem with my weight ever since I was a kid. I was fine in my younger years but by the end of primary school I was rotund. I lost it through my teenage years and even became skinny whilst at university. Since then I've battled with my weight, putting on the extra pounds stones, then shedding them. Rinse and repeat. A couple of years ago when I was at my highest weight of nearly 17 stones I sensibly dieted (with not much exercise, I wasn't cycling then) and dropped down to 13.5 stones. However due to various personal issues I've put on much of that weight again, much to my disgust, and I want to get rid of it again. This time though I have cycling to help me.

I'm 6'1" (185cm) and my current weight is 15st 12lbs. Here's the info since the beginning of April:

Date_________Weight_________BMI
06/04/10_____15st 12.6lbs_____29.6
13/04/10_____16st 2.2lbs______30.0
20/04/10_____15st 12.2lbs_____29.5
27/04/10_____15st 13.8lbs_____29.7
04/05/10_____15st 11.2lbs_____29.4
11/05/10_____15st 12.4lbs_____29.5

My target weight is 13 stones.

I just need to watch what I eat, as I tend to over-eat at mealtimes if there's plenty of food to hand and I need to get out cycling more regularly i.e. most days of the week rather than the one or two times I'm currently doing.


----------



## Jambon (18 May 2010)

happy days i've finally broken the 13st barrier, it's all down to swimming a mile twice a week and my 24 mile commute 5 days a week. It's taken over a month to get under 13 stone.


----------



## potsy (3 Jun 2010)

Another 2lb off last month,progress is slow but steady and am averaging 2lb per month this year,feel i could get some serious weight off if I could keep myself motivated for longer than a few days.
!4st exactly. 
11-14lbs to target weight for year


----------



## Armegatron (9 Jun 2010)

3lb down from last month. Now sitting at 12st 10 (80.9 kg). I think its time for me to start focusing on keeping it level and not moving up or down.


----------



## navrat_biker (19 Jun 2010)

I advise and help alot of people to lose weight successfully and BMI shouldnt be looked at for us cyclists as we all know muscle is heavier than fat. take me for example normal bmi range as soon as i have a fat percentage measuring reading i am in the low weight range with a body percentage of fat of 10%


----------



## scook94 (10 Jul 2010)

Well I reached my weight loss target yesterday. Started last October at 15st 6.5lb, yesterday I weighed in at 11st 10lb, total weight loss of 52.5lb.

I think that'll do me but the hard work starts now!


----------



## Telemark (10 Jul 2010)

scook94 said:


> Well I reached my weight loss target yesterday. Started last October at 15st 6.5lb, yesterday I weighed in at 11st 10lb, total weight loss of 52.5lb.
> 
> I think that'll do me but the hard work starts now!




 
Congratulations! Keep on cycling   

T


----------



## Steve H (12 Jul 2010)

scook94 said:


> Well I reached my weight loss target yesterday. Started last October at 15st 6.5lb, yesterday I weighed in at 11st 10lb, total weight loss of 52.5lb.
> 
> I think that'll do me but the hard work starts now!



Very impressive. Would love to be able to make a similar post in 6 - 9 months time!


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Jul 2010)

I hit 12st according to this mornings weigh in! Whoop!

Down from 13st 13lbs since Feb. My pants pretty much fall down and I had to buy a new belt!


----------



## rich p (16 Jul 2010)

I lost 3/4 stone last year but it was hard work and I've lost the motivation to keep at it an it's creeping back. I need to stop snacking, smaller portions and cut down on drink.


----------



## amnesia (16 Jul 2010)

My progress so far on a 12 week 'slim-a-thon' at work :

Starting weight - 207.5 lbs
week 2 - 205.2 
week 3 - 202.4
week 4 - 200.4
week 5 - 198.0
week 6 - 196.0
week 7 - 192.0 - current total loss 15.5lbs

I am 5'10 so my BMI has dropped from 29.8 to 27.5
Target weight is 175lbs so gotta go some for the next 5 weeks to lose another 17lbs






Best bit is, I am really enjoying riding and I feel a million times fitter than I did 2 months ago


----------



## potsy (16 Jul 2010)

rich p said:


> I lost 3/4 stone last year but it was hard work and I've lost the motivation to keep at it an it's creeping back. I need to stop snacking, smaller portions and cut down on drink.



I'm with you there RP,did well last year got down to my lowest weight for ages.Then put some back on at Christmas and have struggled since just to get that weight off never mind losing any more.
Must stop snacking and eating take-out at weekends


----------



## Banjo (16 Jul 2010)

scook94 said:


> Well I reached my weight loss target yesterday. Started last October at 15st 6.5lb, yesterday I weighed in at 11st 10lb, total weight loss of 52.5lb.
> 
> I think that'll do me but the hard work starts now!



Fantastic effort. Well done. I lost a similar amount last year and have managed to keep it off by continueing to weigh once a week and working off any pounds that creep back on.

Try carrying 52lb weight for ten minutes then think that we used to do that all the time.


----------



## potsy (25 Jul 2010)

Well after an already bad July of too much eating,just got back from 5 days away and the scales are telling me I've put 6lbs on



Huge cooked breakfast everyday may have sommat to do with that




Time to get serious me thinks,going away again in 5 weeks so want to lose 10lbs before then,


----------



## strutton1981 (28 Jul 2010)

ok so here's mine!! 

I need to lose weight badly 28yrs old 5ft 8 and 110 kg not good !!!! so i started off running in the gym and lifting light weights and this is my progress. My target is 90 kg which i haven't been since i can remember but rome wasn't built in a day. I go on holiday 25th October to cuba and i want to look half decent as im going with friends and ive forever been the fat one!! So here i go:

May 1st 2010 110 Kg
May 26th 2010 108 Kg
June 26th 2010 106 Kg Brought a road bike 28th June to increase training 
July 26th 2010 100 Kg Cycled over 200 miles already and running approximately 15 miles per week !!! now commuting to work every other day 30 mile round trip. 

Im going to weight myself once a month on the same date and if i keep on track i will hopefully be 94 kg when i go away. 

I am dieting 6 days a week with lots of fruit, veg, chicken, fish but very little carbs and i have 1 day a week i call my blow out day where i can eat pretty much what ever i want and of course the best ingredient of all i drink a minimum of 2 liters of water a day plus whatever i need while training or cycling. Also the blow out is my day off from any training what so ever. Also i drink a whey protein shake for breakfast instead of eating which gives me some of the bits to help with recovery.


----------



## amnesia (29 Jul 2010)

strutton1981 said:


> ok so here's mine!!
> 
> I need to lose weight badly 28yrs old 5ft 8 and 110 kg not good !!!! so i started off running in the gym and lifting light weights and this is my progress. My target is 90 kg which i haven't been since i can remember but rome wasn't built in a day. I go on holiday 25th October to cuba and i want to look half decent as im going with friends and ive forever been the fat one!! So here i go:
> 
> ...





Congratulations with your efforts so far - keep it up and you'll achieve it no problem.


----------



## carpiste (30 Jul 2010)

After some health problems,namely doctors finding a small aneurism in right leg,high cholesterol and slightly high blood pressure I`ve got back on the bike after years away and started to train and lose weight.
Just started a database to hopefully keep up with how I`m progressing.

I`m 5`10",and started out at 16.7 lbs (104.8 kilo) on 160710 and with a bmi of 32.8!
Im currently at 15.7 (98.4 kilo) and the bmi has dropped to 31.

Have to say I`m more than happy with this,although I know the initial weight loss will even itself out and I`ll be losing a lot less in the coming weeks.
I`m currently cycling every other day on a 9.4 mile route which I hope to increase fairly soon once I get rid of the old MTB and change to a Scott P6 hybrid.


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Jul 2010)

11st 11lbs now! 2 stone successfully seen off! Probly aim to take another 7lbs or so off so long as it is beneficial to running performance.


----------



## Mark82 (1 Aug 2010)

Having nearly slotted my dr in an arguement over the weight/ hight chart... not taking into account a persons build, he said im in the red.... Im 6'3, 18 1/2 stone... so yea a tall fat-un... i do get refered to as been built like a brick s**t house.... 50 in chest, 24 in shoulder to shoulder 40in waist...yea a little to much info for ya... but his reply was....Mark ya fat....... lose weight...lol good job i have known him since the age of 8... So i'll pe posting my vitals starting tomorrow and lets see where it takes me....


----------



## strutton1981 (5 Aug 2010)

strutton1981 said:


> ok so here's mine!!
> 
> I need to lose weight badly 28yrs old 5ft 8 and 110 kg not good !!!! so i started off running in the gym and lifting light weights and this is my progress. My target is 90 kg which i haven't been since i can remember but rome wasn't built in a day. I go on holiday 25th October to cuba and i want to look half decent as im going with friends and ive forever been the fat one!! So here i go:
> 
> ...



Couldn't resist it at the gym to day so weighed my self. 98kg !!!!!!!!! its all coming together


----------



## the_mikey (10 Aug 2010)

I'm 5ft6 and weight 81.2kg at the moment, in the the last 18 months I've dropped weight from 98kg settling at around 81kg, although I hope to lose a little more, it seems very hard to get past 80kg....


----------



## mebauman (15 Aug 2010)

strutton1981 said:


> Couldn't resist it at the gym to day so weighed my self. 98kg !!!!!!!!! its all coming together



Well done! Please keep up the good work, and please let us know your about your inspiring progress.


----------



## strutton1981 (13 Sep 2010)

Not posted for a while but and its all working well. 94.4 kg on sat under 15 stone !!!!!!!! 6 weeks to the holiday and im gonna push it for 88 kg if not less. cycling about 80 miles a week at the moment so its not to bad.


----------



## Banjo (13 Sep 2010)

strutton1981 said:


> Not posted for a while but and its all working well. 94.4 kg on sat under 15 stone !!!!!!!! 6 weeks to the holiday and im gonna push it for 88 kg if not less. cycling about 80 miles a week at the moment so its not to bad.



good going mate. Enjoy the holiday ,you have earned it.


----------



## earth (17 Oct 2010)

Pete said:


> Sorry, but I still don't get it. So, for example, if someone gives up smoking, and vows never to smoke again for the rest of their life, they are joining in some sort of 'cult'?
> 
> I said 'dieting is forever' because every single person I know who has gone on a diet, lost weight, and then given up the diet, has simply put the weight straight back on again, within a few months. And according to my doctor this is harmful to one's health: almost as harmful, in fact, as not losing weight at all. This is merely a warning. If anyone has a problem with that, please say so.





You are very right to point that out but I took the comment as a joke. Laughing is good for your health.


----------



## Andrew Gray (24 Nov 2010)

I follow the British heart foundation 'diet'. It's actually just a better way of eating. I changed back at Easter from a high protein weight training diet I has stuck at for years. So far I am down just over 2.5stone. I didn't change my diet all that much, mainly took out the dairy.


----------



## The Jogger (29 Nov 2010)

I was thinking of trying Slimming World diet, has anybody tried that one and is it easy to follow? Since giving up most of my running due to injury the pounds are starting to pile on.


----------



## chigman (30 Nov 2010)

The Jogger said:


> I was thinking of trying Slimming World diet, has anybody tried that one and is it easy to follow? Since giving up most of my running due to injury the pounds are starting to pile on.



Hi

I'm on the Slimming World diet at the moment and have been for just coming upto a year. I have lost nearly six stone on the diet and exercise, through cycling and crosstraining. The diet is pretty straight forward for me as I do their "extra easy" one, less ponsing about IMO and I can eat more of what I like. Because I now do lots of exercise, I tend to get away with a bit of cheating now and then as well.

Steve


----------



## The Jogger (30 Nov 2010)

chigman said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm on the Slimming World diet at the moment and have been for just coming upto a year. I have lost nearly six stone on the diet and exercise, through cycling and crosstraining. The diet is pretty straight forward for me as I do their "extra easy" one, less ponsing about IMO and I can eat more of what I like. Because I now do lots of exercise, I tend to get away with a bit of cheating now and then as well.
> 
> Steve




That is amazing six stone, well done. Do you do the meetings, I wouldn't have time for that and the online is £80 to join so I might have to resort to that. Are the basics of the diet easy to follow?


----------



## chigman (1 Dec 2010)

The Jogger said:


> That is amazing six stone, well done. Do you do the meetings, I wouldn't have time for that and the online is £80 to join so I might have to resort to that. Are the basics of the diet easy to follow?



Yeah I do the meets on a Monday morning. All women at my one, I'm the only bloke there 

The diet will take a little bit of getting used to if you've never done it before but, it's a doddle once you get going and you see the results come in. Give it a try, why not ?

Steve


----------



## SMD (5 Jan 2011)

Just wondering how you know when you have reached ideal weight? I've dropped from 16st to 13st (6ft tall) since Spring with about 300 miles a month and cutting out high fat / sugar foods. I look fairly slim, but could easily lose more pounds - but don't have a target weight to aim at. I'm 45


----------



## Banjo (6 Jan 2011)

Started cycling regullarilly in March o9 for fitness and fun plus my 3 mile eachway work commute.

5 FT 9 tall 51 yr old male. Was very fit untill about age 30 when it all went downhill.

20 March 2009 16 stone0
27 March 15 stone 13
3d April 15 stone 7
10 th April no change
17 th April 15stone 6
24thApril15stone4
1st May no change
8th May15 stone 0 Yippee first stone of lard ditched :-)
15thMay14stone13
22ndMay14stone10
29th May 09 14stone 8 Yipee officially now not obese just ordinary overweight :-)
5th June couldnt weigh .
12th June 14 stone 6 lb
19 June 14 stone 2lb
26 June no change.
July 3d 09 14stone 1 lb
July 10th 09 13 stone 12 lb :-) Yipee second stone of lard gone. :-)
July 16th no change
July 24th 09 13stone 9lb
July 31st 09 13 stone 8lb
Aug 7th 09 13 stone 6 lb
Aug 14th 09 no change
Aug 21st No change again .Bit peed off but better than putting weight on.
I think some BBQs plus beer and wine over the last few weeks havent helped .
Aug 28th 09 13stone 3 lb finally a small loss. :-)
Sept 4th 09 No change.
Sept 11th 09 13 stone 2 lb
Sept 18th 09 13stone 0 lb :-) Yipee thats the third stone of lard gone major celebration day for me today
Spt25th 09 12stone 13lb
October 02nd 09 no change 
October 9th 09 still no change despite over a hundred miles cycling this week,need to have another look at food and drink input.
October 16th o9 12stone11 lbs :-)Cut out Alcohol for time being .
October 23d 09 12stone 10lb
October 29th 09 12 stone 9lb
Nov 6th 09 12 stone 8 lb
Nov 13th no Change (Gallon of beer on Wednesday night probably didnt help.)
NOV 20TH 09 12 stones 7 lb :-)
Nov 27th 09 12stone 6 lb 
Dec 03d 09 12 stone 4lb :-) :-)
Dec 11th 09 12st. 03lb BMI 24.9 This puts me into the NHS BMIhealthy weight range .Still about half stone to go to shift fat around middle.
dec 18th 12 stone 4 lb :-( All you can eat Chinese Food buffet night probably was less than helpful ,
Dec 25th 09 12 stone 4lb
Jan 7th 2010 12 stone 3lbs Pleaesed (surprised)not to have gained over Christmas .Especially as cold weather has reduced the cycling miles.
Jan 15th 2010 12 stone 4lb
Jan 22nd 2010 12 stone 2lbs :-)
Jan 29th 2010 12 stone 1 lb
Feb 05th 2010 12stone 2 lb
Feb 11th Feb 11 stone 13 lb Yippee making progress again 4 stone of lard gone since March 09. :-) :-)
Feb 19th 11 stone 13.5 lb
feb 26th 12 stone 1 lb
March 05th 2010 12Stone 0 lb
March 12th 2010 11Stone 13 lb
March 18th 2010 11 stone 13 lb
March 26th 2010 12 stone 2lb :-( My birthday this week serious pig out on beer and food .Will be working hard to shift it before next weeks monent of truth.
april 2nd 2o1011stone 13lb :-)
April9th 2010 12 stone 1/2lb
April 16th 2010 11 stone 13 and 3/4lb
April23d 2010 11 stone 12 lb :-)
April 30th 2010 11st.12.5lb
May 7th 2010 11stone 13 lb
May 14TH 2010 11ST 13 3/4lb
May 21st 2010 12 stone 1/4 lb
may 27th 2010 11stone 13LB
jUNE 12TH2010 12stone 0.5 lb 
June 18th2010 11stone 12.25 lb BMI 24.2
June 25th 2010 12stone 3lb oops :-(



Jan 6th 2011 12 stone 8 lb :-( Resurrected this to try and motivate myself a bit.Illness and the weather havent helped much . 
Jan 13th 2011 12 stone 9 lb really need to get a grip now :-(
Jan 21st 2011 12stone 7lbs going the right way now :-)
Jan 28th 12 Stone 7 lb no change from last week
Feb 11th 12 stone 9lbs
March 3d 12st. 7lbs
March 11th 12st 7lb
March 18th Still 12 stone 7 lbs
March 25th 2011 12 stone 7lbs
April 1st 2011 12 stone 6lb
April 15th 12 stone 5 lb
April 22nd 2011 12 stone 6 lb
April 29th 12 st 6lbs
May 6th 2011 12st 5 lbs
May 12th 12 stone 7 lb
may 20 th 12 stone 9 lbs :-(
May 26th 12 st 8 lb
June 3d 12 stone 9lb
june10th 12 stone 6lb
June 16th 12 stone 7 lb
June 24th 12 stone 8ib

Not really on a diet but have cut back on crisps biscuits etc eating more cereals and fruit .I think the cycling is the prime reason for the weight loss (I have averaged 80 miles per week),also feel much better in myself .

Good luck to everyone else going down a similar road.


----------



## carolonabike (15 Jan 2011)

Hi Banjo, that's an impressive weight loss, from 16 to 12, well done.

If you'd like a bit of company I'll join you if that's ok. 

I'm not overweight by any means but my weight has been creeping up ever so slowly for the last six months or so. I was doing quite a lot of running last year culminating in the Great North Run in September, after that I just sort of relaxed . 

I'm taking my starting point as New Years Day when I weighed in at 9st 3.5lbs, the heaviest I've ever been. I started cycling again late last year, just on weekends and was doing regular 40ish mile runs but then of course we had the snow which scuppered my plans for a while. I've started cycling in earnest now and have been commuting for the last couple of weeks. 

I'm doing the Coast to Coast in July with a bunch of folks from work so I'm hoping to build up my fitness and lose a few pounds at the same time. Ideally I'd like to lose 7lbs which would get me back to 8st 10lbs where I'd be happy. 

So, my plan is this:- Cycle to work 3 or 4 days a week (10 mile round trip) and a longer outing on a weekend building up to 50 - 60 miles.
I already swim once a week so I'm going to keep this up and I still run once or twice a week although only 4 miles a time.

What do you think? I love cooking and eating so don't want to diet if I can avoid it and I'm also quite partial to the odd drink . Will this much exercise be enough to lose a bit of fat? I've never dieted so I'm a bit of a beginner. I've just turned 50 and it does seem as if you have to pedal harder to stay in the same place in weight terms.

1st Jan 9st 3.5

7th Jan 9st 2

14th Jan 9st 2.5


----------



## Banjo (15 Jan 2011)

Thanks Carol.I think that putting my weekly weight on the forum gave me a bit more motivation. 

Felt great at 12 stomne but have let it creep up to 12 stone 9 now so will be aiming to shift the extra in the next few months.

Your plan is similar to mine. I cycle to work about 4 times per week and do longer rides on time off. Like you I am partial to good food and like a few beers or wine. My attitude is not to ban anything. Just cut back a bit increase the exercise level and see if it works. After losing 4 stone like that Im sure 9 lbs cant be that hard.

Good Luck at least you have started going the right way.After a week of being carefull I put a pound on, not the greatest of starts


----------



## carolonabike (15 Jan 2011)

I usually find I'm at my lightest on Fridays so I'll make Friday my weigh in day. Hopefully, posting on here will give me the incentive to keep up my efforts. I do find it hard to lose weight, I think because I'm starting from quite a low base to begin with but fingers crossed, cutting down on the biscuits and the exercise will do the trick. Then, assuming I lose it all I have to do is keep it off, easy peasy .


----------



## carolonabike (21 Jan 2011)

Well I have been very good all week (mostly)  

I've managed to stay off the biscuits (pretty much) apart from two, which for me is a major achievement, biscuits are my main vice, most especially Marks & Spencer chocolate chunk cookies. 

I went out for a ride on Sunday but only did 20 miles cos it was windy and cold then started to rain, I've cycled to work three days this week and only missed today because it was too icy and I swam a mile yesterday.

So the result of 50 miles cycling and 1 mile swim is ..... half a lb loss 

21st Jan 9st 2lbs 

On the plus side, a loss is a loss no matter how small.


----------



## Banjo (21 Jan 2011)

Well done ,I would have been completely biscuit free this week then someone brought some belgian chocolate biscuits into work and my will power melted like a belgian chocolate fireguard  

Luckilly I still had a good week with 2 lb off. Hopefully it will be easier as the weather warms up to get some miles in. Good Luck for the coming week.


----------



## mallrat666 (21 Jan 2011)

Thought I would join in too (if that's ok) as a motivation and to keep it going
Weight on 31/12/2010 was 89kg (around 14 stone) 170cm and i'm 30 years old
Weight today is 84.8kg - so im quite pleased with my progress
I play football too - so im trying to get faster and fitter

Cycling to keep the impact off my knee as I had surgery on it last April and Doc suggested getting on the bike to keep the impact down off the knee if I still wanted to play

I'll make sure I check in next friday


----------



## Banjo (21 Jan 2011)

Nice one mallrat thats impressive in only 3 weeks.


----------



## Banjo (21 Jan 2011)

SMD said:


> Just wondering how you know when you have reached ideal weight? I've dropped from 16st to 13st (6ft tall) since Spring with about 300 miles a month and cutting out high fat / sugar foods. I look fairly slim, but could easily lose more pounds - but don't have a target weight to aim at. I'm 45



The BMI system gives you a rough idea of what you should be but doesnt work for eveyone ie highly trained athletes with lots of muscle will appear to be overweight on the BMI chart.

I am guessing you are male at six foot so BMI suggests you should be below 13 stone 3 lb 

Link to BMI NHS SITE


----------



## carolonabike (22 Jan 2011)

Hi Mallrat, welcome, 
That's a very impressive loss, I reckon thats 9lbs in old money? (I still think in lbs). Are you dieting or just exercising?

After a good week, things have gone rapidly downhill at my end. 

Last night we went out for dinner with friends and I was determined to be virtuous.... It began to go wrong with the gin and tonic before the meal. I was still full of good intentions at this stage and ordered a dippy egg with asparagus and parma ham fingers, followed by slow cooked beef; so far so good. But the beef was accompanied by the most delicious garlic mash and although I fully intended to only eat a little bit of the mash before I knew it the whole lot had gone. I didn't have a desert but that's just because I don't really have a sweet tooth (chocolate biscuits excepted). But that pales into insignificance beside the three bottles of wine we managed to put away  

Tonight we are off to our next door neighbour's birthday party being held at our local, there's bound to be more food, and more wine and I'm afraid my will power is like yours Banjo, it melts away at the first sign of temptation .

Oh dear, I'll just have to work harder next week to make up

According to that calculation Banjo my BMI is 21.98 which puts me just above half way in the healthy index. If I lost 5 lbs that would make my BMI 21 which would be very nice. I would feel good at that


----------



## carolonabike (28 Jan 2011)

1st Jan 9st 3.5
7th Jan 9st 2
14th Jan 9st 2.5
21st Jan 9st 2
28th Jan 9st 2


I thought I'd lost half a pound but when I've checked last weeks post I'm exactly the same, which is slightly disappointing but at least it means the overindulgence at the weekend has had no lasting effects. (I do like to look on the bright side ). The weird thing is I could swear I am slimmer, my clothes feel slightly looser and when I look in the mirror my tummy looks less round but I could be deluding myself; there is a limit as to how long I can go on convincing myself that I'm gaining muscle while losing fat. 

Cycled to work 4 days this week and I did a five mile run at the weekend. Missed my swim due to work commitments. But I reckon in terms of calories consumed thats still about 2000, so perhaps I may record a loss next week.

This weekend I'm taking some workmates out on their fisrt group ride in preparation for the C2C in the summer. I'm planning a gentle 15 mile ride along our local costal cycle path with a coffee break at the halfway point. Given that one of them has not managed to get out on her new bike yet (bought in October) this is quite a challenge for them.


----------



## Banjo (28 Jan 2011)

Similar week to mine c on a b. Weight stayed the same ,I was probably lucky not to put on. Havent done much cycling due to work and cold weather,have done a couple of exercise bike sessions which are better than nothing.

Doing the 75 mile Snowdrop Express on Feb 19th, hoping to do some longer rides this coming week in preparation for that.


----------



## mallrat666 (30 Jan 2011)

Yellow all,
my up-date today is...

83.5 kg / 13.1 stone / 184 Lb

(started on 89 kg / 14 stone / 196 Lb that was on 31/12/10)

my target is still to get down to 70 kg by the end of March


----------



## carolonabike (30 Jan 2011)

Another couple of pounds mallrat, well done.

Our outing went well this morning, although the colleague I'm worried about (the one who hasn't been out yet) didn't turn up. 

We did an easy 20 miles which is the furthest either of them have ever cycled and I took them on some mild off road sections which they found scary but fun. I was on my road bike and it was a bit slippy in places, but since I was expecting to fall over at some point and didn't I was quite pleased too. Mind you, my bike needed a hose down when I got home.


----------



## Banjo (1 Feb 2011)

Nice one mallratt. Not confident of getting a good result on my Friday weigh in this week. Done quite a few bike miles this week allready but seem to have lost the power to say no to food and drink at the moment.

I am hoping if I can just not hold my own for now more motivation will come when the weather improves.


----------



## carolonabike (4 Feb 2011)

1st Jan 9st 3.5
7th Jan 9st 2
14th Jan 9st 2.5
21st Jan 9st 2
28th Jan 9st 2

4th Feb 9st 1  

This was a surprise, I've done less this week, only cycled to work twice because of the weather and 1 swim yesterday but I have tried to eat fewer biscuits and drink less to compensate (sounds bad, I'm not a big drinker but I do like a G&T, and I'm also rather partial to a glass of wine).

I'm nearly there, when I see the 8 reappear on the scales I'll be a happy woman.


----------



## Banjo (4 Feb 2011)

Well done on the steady progress C on a B .

I weighed the same this week and have only dropped 1 lb in a month . Hopefully as tjhe spring weather arrives it will give me some motivation.

Celebrating the Chinese New Year with piles of food and Merlot probably wasnt the best tactic


----------



## carolonabike (4 Feb 2011)

But you have to celebrate New Year Banjo. And it is only once a year. 

I love chinese food  

At least it's not gone up.


----------



## carolonabike (11 Feb 2011)

1st Jan 9st 3.5
7th Jan 9st 2
14th Jan 9st 2.5
21st Jan 9st 2
28th Jan 9st 2
4th Feb 9st 1 
10th Feb 9st 1

No change, at the rate I'm going (which seems to be about 1/4 lb a week I didn't expect my weight to be any different. I'm sure I could get to my target faster if I wanted to if I cut out biscuits and booze but hey! life's too short .

I'm happy with what I'm doing which I think is more sustainable over the long term. When I look in the mirror I definitely look leaner which is a very good thing. I did manage to get out for a run this week and I cycled to work three days although I missed my swim yesterday. The weather looks good tomorrow so I'm planning a ride out, probably about 40 miles up in Northumberland. Nice!

How you doing Banjo?


----------



## Banjo (11 Feb 2011)

carolonabike said:


> 1st Jan 9st 3.5
> 7th Jan 9st 2
> 14th Jan 9st 2.5
> 21st Jan 9st 2
> ...



I was hoping you werent going to ask  

Jan 6th 2011 12 stone 8 lb :-( Illness and the weather havent helped much . 
Jan 13th 2011 12 stone 9 lb really need to get a grip now :-(
Jan 21st 2011 12stone 7lbs going the right way now :-)
Jan 28th 12 Stone 7 lb no change from last week
Feb 11th 12 stone 9lbs not good need to make some significant changes to diet.



After a month of trying to cut down on food and increase exercise(cycling) I am now a pound heavier than when I started.

I did a 58 miler with a lot of hard climbing on Tuesday and probably overdid the fuel for it .Starting today I am keeping a food diary, had considered putting it on line but Im not that brave. Lucky I didnt start yesterday as the diary list would have included a belgian bun ,a bottle of Merlot as well as 3 reasonably healthy meals.

I have noticed in the past that lots of shorter rides in the 20 to 30 mile bracket are more effective for weightloss than 1 or 2 longer rides so will be trying to get out for a couple of hours several times per week and no extra food treats for doing it.

It sounds as if you have arrived at a good food/exercise balance.Staying the same or making very small weight losses each week. Good Luck


----------



## carolonabike (11 Feb 2011)

Oh dear Banjo, I feel your pain. It could be a temporary blip maybe? Cos up to now you were heading in the right direction.

That's an interesting idea, that shorter trips are better than long ones. Do you think it's because cumulatively you burn more calories or is it because on shorter trips there is no need to refuel? 

You're right about the extra food, it's so tempting after a long day out to treat yourself 'because you've worked hard' and deserve it. It's a long time since I did any long distances on a regular basis and I find I'm concious of trying not to take on too many calories but a couple of times I've obviously gone too far in the other direction and bonked. It's difficult, trying to get the balance right. 25 years ago I never gave it a moments thought and it all worked fine. Perhaps I'm thinking about it too much.  

58 miles is a good distance, I'm a long way off that yet but there's plenty of time. I'm planning a 40 mile ride tomorrow, I need to start building up my stamina in preparation for our C2C in July.
The weather looks good and, unusually not too cold, which will make a nice change.


----------



## Banjo (11 Feb 2011)

Your right about the balance being hard to achieve, if I go more than 30 miles I have to eat on the ride or end up limping in feeling wahed out and probably take on far more food than neccessary but less than 30 I use only water on the ride and time it so I have one of my normal meals straight after. 

Im not too concerned to be honest just so long as the weight doesnt start piling on again.

You have a little bit longer to get to peak fitness than me I have signed up for the Dragon Sportive in early june.


----------



## 661-Pete (16 Feb 2011)

Hmmm.... I'm making a start on this after months, years of prevarication.

I can hardly get into any of my trousers anymore. Each morning has become a struggle .

At the start of the week I ventured onto the scales, for the first time in months.

95.4 Kg. BMI = 31.8   

So I'm going to cut things, stress/anxiety/depression notwithstanding. Maybe it'll be a positive. I don't really eat unhealthily, leastways not in the main meals: just too much of everything. Oh and there are all the nibbles to cut: the biscuits, the peanuts, the junk.

Evening meal this evening was a Quorn-and-parsnip Korma, not too much of it, not too much fat in the recipe. And brown rice but not too much of it. And water mostly instead of fruit juice (being virtually TT we get through a lot of fruit juice from the cardboard carton, it all mounts up). Yesterday it was a grilled trout, again not too many spuds. Lunches - I've been cutting my sandwich a bit thinner, always plenty of salad in it and cutting the Tracker bar! Breakfast is unchanged: grapefruit/melon/avocado, coffee, few slices of soda bread. Better make that "fewer".

Will it work?

Anyway will post progress. If.


----------



## Banjo (18 Feb 2011)

Good Luck Pete I lost 4 stone 2 years ago just by cutting back a little bit here and there like you are doing now combined with regular cycling and other vexercise but nothing too strenuous.<BR><BR>Put half a stone back on since so am trying to get rid of that again at the moment. <BR><BR><BR>You mentioned stress/ depression ,I am lucky enough not to suffer too much with those but certainly found I felt better in myself after dropping from 16 to 12 stone.<BR><BR>I have identified a few things I was eating that were higher in calories than I thought they were,one thing was bananas, as they are good for you I was eating about 3 every day, they are good but also about 200 calories each so down to 1 a day now unless using them as fuel for a long cycle ride.<BR><BR>Down from 12 stone 9lb last week to 12 stone 7 lb this week :-)<BR>


----------



## carolonabike (18 Feb 2011)

Morning guys,

9st 1.5lb this morning, up 0.5lb  Ho hum. This is very, very slow progress. Perhaps I am being unrealistic and expecting too much. 

I still reckon I look slimmer in the mirror though. Having said that, Mr carolonabike says I still look 16 to him, so perhaps my eyesight is going the same way as his and I just can't see properly .

Hi Pete, I can sympathise, it's a horrible feeling when your clothes get too tight and motivation can be very hard to find, especially at this time of year. Do you find exercise helps? Mr Carolonabike doesn't get proper depression but is prone to very gloomy periods and he finds exercise helps a lot.

"Will it work" Yes it will, you're doing the right thing, just easing back on the excess in your diet, that, coupled with some miles on the bike will do the trick. Having said that, don't deny yourself too much, I'm a great believer in moderation in all things. Quorn and parsnip korma sounds interesting. Was it nice? 

Banjo, 2 lb loss, well done! I didn't realise bananas were so calorific. It's scary how quickly the calories mount up if you're not careful.

Went out last Saturday and did 42 quite hilly miles, so I was rather pleased with that. It was jolly cold though, the sun was supposed to shine but didn't. I've cycled to work 3 times this week, swam once and ran once, although it was only 3 miles cos the weather was foul!


----------



## 661-Pete (18 Feb 2011)

carolonabike said:


> Quorn and parsnip korma sounds interesting. Was it nice?


It *is* nice! If I can dig it up I'll put it on the recipes thread in cafe.

One of the things many people don't realise about Quorn is the way it goes with other things in combination, so well.

A lot of negative stuff has been said about Quorn, I think unjustified: allergies are relatively few (no more than the average for any vegetable), likewise aversions: well every food creates its aversions (look at the Selective Eating Disorder thread!). I think the main problem was the hatchet-job done on Quorn a few years ago, by a lobby group sponsored by the USA meat industry...


----------



## carolonabike (18 Feb 2011)

I don't like parsnips, could I use other veg instead? Let me know if you post the recipe.

I was a vegetarian for over 10 years and I used to use quorn although it wasn't as easily available then as it is now. It doesn't have a lot of taste but it is really useful as an ingredient. Recently I've been toying with the idea of becoming vegetarian again or at least reducing my meat intake. Ethical reasons really, I still feel guilt eating meat even though I only use free range chicken; beef and lamb are ok but I'm very uncomfortable about pork.

It's a big step though.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2011)

Well, I'm finally back up to where I was at the end of 2008 - 100 kg (15 st 10 lbs)! I don't like it and I've decided to get serious about getting slim and fit again.

I don't eat meat, though I do still eat fish. I eat a lot of fruit and veg. I don't eat a lot of rubbish. Food-wise, I'm pretty good, though I do slip into the habit of eating breakfast then nothing until 19:00-20:00 and then it is a very big meal. I'd be much better off spreading the same amount of food over (say) 3 smaller meals.

No, my real problem is booze. When I feel stressed, I drink in the evenings to relax. I'm talking 3-5 500 mL cans a night. That's okay once in a while but when it's regular, it is too much. The trouble is - _I often feel stressed!_

I'd like to get 20 kg off (3 st 2 lbs) and see how I felt back down at 80 kg (12 st 8 lbs). I'm a medium build and 1.86 m tall (6' 1" ish) so I'm fairly slim at that weight. It would certainly really help my cycling on the Yorkshire hills. I felt much better when I was last that weight. I might go a 2 or 3 kg below that but I start to look gaunt if I lose too much. 

I got down to 74 kg (11 st 10 lbs) in 2001/2002 and people kept asking if I was ill. I didn't realise how bad I looked until I had some photographs taken and I was quite shocked by what I saw. I don't know why I couldn't see it looking in the mirror ...

Anyway, I'll drop into this thread every week or so and let you know how I'm doing. Good luck Pete, and everyone else. I'll have to look back over the past few pages of the thread to see how the rest of you are getting on.


----------



## potsy (18 Feb 2011)

Inspired by Colinj's account above, I am now revisiting this thread as I have been away for some time.
Midway through 2010 got myself to a 6 year low weight of 14st but due to a period of over-eating in the run up to Xmas last year I tipped the scales at a whopping 15st 2lbs on the 5th Jan 2011, I am getting it off slowly and so far have lost 6lbs and now weigh in at 14st 10lbs.
Being only 5' 8" on a good day, that is not good, and I now have to get serious and shed at least another 20lbs this year, hopefully the good start to the year mileage wise will inspire me to keep at it.
Good luck to all


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2011)

potsy said:


> I tipped the scales at a whopping 15st 2lbs on the 5th Jan 2011, I am getting it off slowly and so far have lost 6lbs and now weigh in at 14st 10lbs.


Well done. Keep it up and you'll soon be needing a "Skinny cat" avatar.

Incidentally, my avatar picture was taken in 2006 when I was about 82 kg (13 stone). You can see that I looked pretty slim there so you can imagine how scrawny my face looked when I was over 8 kg (1 st 4 lbs) lighter!


----------



## potsy (19 Feb 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Well done. Keep it up and you'll soon be needing a "Skinny cat" avatar.
> 
> Incidentally, my avatar picture was taken in 2006 when I was about 82 kg (13 stone). You can see that I looked pretty slim there so you can imagine how scrawny my face looked when I was over 8 kg (1 st 4 lbs) lighter!



I'm hoping the fear of riding those hills will force me to keep dieting this year




If you promise not to laugh I'll tell you who I thought your avatar was a picture of when I first saw it





I remember losing a fair amount of weight in my 20's and managed (just) to get into a pair of 32" jeans



I was told I looked 'ill' I think I was about 12 stone.


----------



## Banjo (20 Feb 2011)

Good Luck Colin and Potsy. Re the booze Colin, my simple answer is dont stockpile it in the house.If its in the cupboard i can open and drink a beer or bottle of wine without hardly realizing I have done it.

I still drink but way less than before and only a couple of times per week.Walking to the shop then buying just enough for tonight means your sensible (sober) head makes the decision on quantity not your more relaxed head later on. In pubs I try to buy my own rather than get into rounds.

Doesnt allways work , dont mind letting my hair down now and thern but it keeps the regular consumption of booze at a much lower level.


----------



## 661-Pete (20 Feb 2011)

carolonabike said:


> I don't like parsnips, could I use other veg instead? Let me know if you post the recipe.
> 
> I was a vegetarian for over 10 years and I used to use quorn although it wasn't as easily available then as it is now. It doesn't have a lot of taste but it is really useful as an ingredient. Recently I've been toying with the idea of becoming vegetarian again or at least reducing my meat intake. Ethical reasons really, I still feel guilt eating meat even though I only use free range chicken; beef and lamb are ok but I'm very uncomfortable about pork.
> 
> It's a big step though.


OK I posted the recipe on the thread in Cafe. You don't really have to put the parsnips in, throw in any suitable veg. or cook just the quorn and cook and serve up a veg. separately. This is a fairly basic dish lots can be added to it.

I tend to 'warn off' people who are toying with going veggie but are unsure, or who are thinking of doing so as a matter of conscience. Very noble reasons, but I'm sorry to say, people who do it for these reasons often don't stick it out!

I often wonder how a *global* reduction in meat intake would change the world we live in - for the better or the worse? Sometimes I think we're on dangerous ground here, much as I'd like to see it happen from a purely personal point of view.


----------



## 661-Pete (20 Feb 2011)

Yesterday I was about to go and buy myself another pair or two of trousers - 'office' trousers I mean, something I can't get at a reasonable price locally so I need to go into Brighton for.

The significance was, that I was thinking of getting 38" waist - the first time ever . I've been holding out with 36" waist for decades now.

But I didn't go. I shall stick it out with the 36"s and the tight squeeze, for the time being.  

Am I doing the right thing?


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2011)

potsy said:


> I'm hoping the fear of riding those hills will force me to keep dieting this year


The suffering on climbs is a good reminder that the weight needs to come off!



potsy said:


> If you promise not to laugh I'll tell you who I thought your avatar was a picture of when I first saw it


Er (dare I ask ...),_ who?_



Banjo said:


> Re the booze Colin, my simple answer is dont stockpile it in the house.If its in the cupboard i can open and drink a beer or bottle of wine without hardly realizing I have done it.
> 
> I still drink but way less than before and only a couple of times per week.Walking to the shop then buying just enough for tonight means your sensible (sober) head makes the decision on quantity not your more relaxed head later on. In pubs I try to buy my own rather than get into rounds.


Same here so I _don't_ stockpile it! It's a bit of a pity because there are some cracking deals at Lidl in Todmorden. They are currently doing 500 mL bottles of Shepherd Neame Master Brew Kentish Ale for 99p and I'm rather partial to that, but I know if I stock up on it I'll just end up drinking more. It costs double in my local shop so I've stopped buying it. 

I've had to stop buying wine altogether. It's too strong and goes down too easily! I have the occasional glass if someone else offers me one when I'm visiting or I'd share a bottle with a few people over a meal. 

I can't afford to go out to pubs any more. Most of the ones I used to go in here have either shut down, or charge well over £3/pint. I was pretty shocked last time I went out to be asked for over £10 for a round of 3 pints!

I never drink the amounts I used to when I was young - 8-12 pints in an evening - that would kill me now. In fact, I'd feel pretty rough after 6 so I usually keep it down to 4-1/2 pints or less (2.5 L or less). It's the regularity rather than the amount in one evening that is the problem. 

Anyway, I'll start my new regime tomorrow and see how I get on. I think if I allow myself a couple of nights a week where I could drink within those limits, I should be okay.



661-Pete said:


> I shall stick it out with the 36"s and the tight squeeze, for the time being.
> 
> Am I doing the right thing?


If wearing the over-tight trousers spurs you on to slimming down to fit them - yes. If you don't lose any weight and spend a couple of years feeling really uncomfortable - no!


----------



## potsy (20 Feb 2011)

ColinJ said:


> The suffering on climbs is a good reminder that the weight needs to come off!
> 
> 
> Er (dare I ask ...),_ who?_








Like you say, you were a LOT slimmer then


----------



## guitarpete247 (20 Feb 2011)

As ColinJ said, if you lose too much weight you can look ill. In 2001 I went from 16st 12lb down to 12st 10lb in just over 6 months. I felt a lot better but some friends really did think I had a serious illness. The major reason for this drastic weight loss was down to a very stressful relationship. When that relationship ended I started to relax and my weight has started to creep back on. I'm now around 15st 10lb a BMI of around 31.62 as seen on this BBC site. I put a little on over Chrimbo but I am back losing it again  .


----------



## 661-Pete (20 Feb 2011)

If you're trying to get on top of a booze problem Colin (and it looks like you are), what would you say to having a sticky thread here entitled 'Overcoming Drink Problems' or something on those lines?

Certainly no way do I want to start preaching or lecturing, but if you see it as something worth tackling, maybe it's also worth sharing with others with specifically the same motive.

Me: I've got almost the opposite problem, if you can call it a 'problem' - I'm virtually teetotal. Which means that on the rare occasions when there is alcoholic intake, I can take very little without being - affected. Moreover there are many opinions that complete abstinence is *not* the most healthy option. The odd glass of red wine with a meal is certainly considered beneficial especially for heart problems. Trouble is, I feel very little inclination to open a bottle. Except when we're in France...


----------



## Garz (20 Feb 2011)

The calculator is not always accurate (BMI). It says im overweight which is fine (I don't think I am) but even if I put in my weight I reached last summer where I was shredded I'm still 'overweight' haha.


----------



## 661-Pete (20 Feb 2011)

Garz said:


> The calculator is not always accurate (BMI). It says im overweight which is fine (I don't think I am) but even if I put in my weight I reached last summer where I was shredded I'm still 'overweight' haha.


There's a fair bit of controversy over the validity of BMI (look at wikipedia and then at linked articles).

Put simply, it's calculated as (body mass)/(height)[sup]2[/sup], in metric (SI) units. The exponent of 2 in the denominator is rather arbitrary, and tends to favour shorter people: some have suggested that the exponent should be somewhere between 2 and 3.

Also the preferred BMI ranges vary between men and women, and for those of different ethnic groups. And more athletic people, with higher muscular tissue mass, can get away with higher BMIs. I wonder if that includes cyclists?


----------



## 661-Pete (21 Feb 2011)

OK, my update:

14 Feb 2011: 95.4 Kg. BMI = 31.8
21 Feb 2011: 94.0 Kg. BMI = 31.3 
28 Feb 2011: 94.0 Kg. BMI = 31.3  no change for this week

Not the wrong direction, but too early to say if there's a trend here....


----------



## carolonabike (22 Feb 2011)

661-Pete said:


> But I didn't go. I shall stick it out with the 36"s and the tight squeeze, for the time being.
> 
> Am I doing the right thing?



How about a compromise Pete, buy 1 pair of trousers in a larger size but only use them in an emergency. Otherwise stick with the ones you have. Hopefully in a couple of weeks the new ones will be slack and your old trousers will feel more comfortable.


----------



## Speicher (22 Feb 2011)

661-Pete said:


> There's a fair bit of controversy over the validity of BMI (look at wikipedia and then at linked articles).
> 
> *Put simply, it's calculated as (body mass)/(height)[sup]2[/sup*], in metric (SI) units. The exponent of 2 in the denominator is rather arbitrary, and tends to favour shorter people: some have suggested that the exponent should be somewhere between 2 and 3.
> 
> Also the preferred BMI ranges vary between men and women, and for those of different ethnic groups. And more athletic people, with higher muscular tissue mass, can get away with higher BMIs. I wonder if that includes cyclists?



I have often wondered about this as we are three dimensional not two. Short(er) people might have an average depth of (guessing here) eight inches, whereas a well-built person with lots of muscles might have a average depth of 12 inches, ir more if they are over six foot tall. 

If as you suggest I calculate my bmi with an exponent of between 2 and 3, I get a much more sensible result. If I was the weight the charts try to tell me I should be, then people would be saying I look ill. 

I have now lost about a stone since November. Slow but steady progress.


----------



## potsy (22 Feb 2011)

How's the new regime going Colin? Day 2 have you used up your weekly rations yet?






Is this picture related to your 'new regime' Col?


----------



## Garz (22 Feb 2011)

Haha, is that the local Hebdon 'offy' shut since the change of diet?


----------



## 661-Pete (22 Feb 2011)

carolonabike said:


> How about a compromise Pete, buy 1 pair of trousers in a larger size but only use them in an emergency. Otherwise stick with the ones you have. Hopefully in a couple of weeks the new ones will be slack and your old trousers will feel more comfortable.


I think, maybe, one of my pairs of office trousers are mis-sized. They were sold as a '36' but fit a lot tighter than my other pairs of '36's. Can't remember where I bought them now, probably BHS  Anyway I've decided not to buy any 38s. That would be defeatist!



Speicher said:


> If as you suggest I calculate my bmi with an exponent of between 2 and 3, I get a much more sensible result. If I was the weight the charts try to tell me I should be, then people would be saying I look ill.


Do bear in mind, you'd have to set completely different thresholds between 'normal' and 'overweight' etc.!

Based on the standard BMI, I'd be aiming for a target of 85Kg, 10Kg below my starting point, which is still 10Kg into the 'overweight' zone, but I can live with that. My GP thinks so too.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2011)

potsy said:


> [attachment=2439:Colinj.jpg] [attachment=2437:craig6.jpg] [attachment=2438:82142267.jpg]
> 
> Like you say, you were a LOT slimmer then


Oh! Well, I've been compared to worse, that's for sure!

I've had 3 or 4 people mention a resemblance to Hugh Laurie which I used to think was a bit insulting when he was playing the fool in Blackadder, but I changed my mind when American women started drooling over him in _House_! 




661-Pete said:


> If you're trying to get on top of a booze problem Colin (and it looks like you are), what would you say to having a sticky thread here entitled 'Overcoming Drink Problems' or something on those lines?


Actually, I'm very lucky in that I can always stop dead when I put my mind to it, which is what I did on Sunday. I finished off what beer I had and last night I just had OJ and sparkling mineral water instead. I have some chilling in the fridge again tonight. 

The shops have just shut and I wasn't in a panic thinking rushing down there to get the beers in. In fact, this is the first time I've thought about beer this evening. I seem to develop bad habits rather than addictions.

It was the same when I smoked as a young man. I did it for 5 years and then just decided to stop and did - cold turkey, no problems.
If somebody really has a problem with drink or drugs, I'd advise them to seek professional help.

Okay, I'd give one piece of advice - if you become aware that you are buying rather a lot of alcohol from one shop and you find yourself thinking about alternating between different shops because you feel embarrassed about it, that should tell you something! I got that feeling a couple of days ago and decided that it was time to drop back within the government alcohol guidelines.

What I really need to work on is dealing with the pressures in my life which are bothering me. Being alone indoors for 160 hours a week worrying about money really isn't doing me a lot of good! 



661-Pete said:


> There's a fair bit of controversy over the validity of BMI (look at wikipedia and then at linked articles).


I think BMI is a really stupid concept. It's great as long as the numbers doctors quote happen to work for you, but useless if they don't. It so happens that they are about right for me because I'm a medium build. 

There are people of a slender build who would be overweight at their recommended BMI. Then you have the huge muscular people who would have to starve themselves to get down to that BMI.

I think a much simpler measure is the old 'can you pinch an inch' idea. If you have a very small layer of fat round your waist then it is likely that you are okay. If all your bones stick out then you are probably underweight, If you can get hold of handfuls of flab round your waist then you are overweight. I can at the moment, so I _am_ - blow BMI!



potsy said:


> How's the new regime going Colin? Day 2 have you used up your weekly rations yet?


Booze nil - good; exercise also nil; _bad_!


----------



## Garz (23 Feb 2011)

Go Big C!!

(you are only big to me as I'm probably a midget in your stature)


----------



## carolonabike (25 Feb 2011)

Weigh in day, 9st 1lb, no change, but I've done a little graph on excel and it does actually show a downward trend so I'm quite happy. 

I've had a pretty good week excercise wise. I commuted in three days and even managed a run on Tuesday evening. In fact, I did a 'brick'.  I came in from work, got changed and went straight out for my run. I've never tried it before so I only did three miles but I was surprised how heavy my legs felt, and in fact they were a little sore on Wednesday. So, it must have done some good.

This weekend I'm planning a 4 or 5 mile run on Saturday then a bike ride on Sunday. The weather forecast is pretty good


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2011)

Well, Wednesday was my 3rd night off the beer but last night I got a call from a former colleague who was meeting another in a pub in Hebden Bridge. I haven't been out to the pub since June 2010 and I haven't seen those two mates since the start of last year so I decided to use up some of my week's beer ration with them. No beer until Sunday evening now!

I did a fine hilly 31 mile ride with bromptonfb in the sunshine yesterday; I'd almost forgotten what it felt like! I have a 57 mile forum ride coming up on Sunday so I'll have met my mileage target for the week.


----------



## Banjo (25 Feb 2011)

carolonabike said:


> Weigh in day, 9st 1lb, no change, but I've done a little graph on excel and it does actually show a downward trend so I'm quite happy.
> 
> I've had a pretty good week excercise wise. I commuted in three days and even managed a run on Tuesday evening. In fact, I did a 'brick'.  I came in from work, got changed and went straight out for my run. I've never tried it before so I only did three miles but I was surprised how heavy my legs felt, and in fact they were a little sore on Wednesday. So, it must have done some good.
> 
> This weekend I'm planning a 4 or 5 mile run on Saturday then a bike ride on Sunday. The weather forecast is pretty good



I dont run anymore but remember that running muscles are different to cycling muscles Any type of fitness and exercise stuff has to be good though.

I am away from home in North Lincolnshire this week so wont be weighing (probably just as well ) Have brought the single speed folder with me and managed a 15 miler and a 10 mile ride so far.Probably the equivalent of double the mileage on the road bike as it may be small but its 4.5 kg heavier than the road bike and single speed,I am puffing up slight inclines and on the flat cant pedal fast enough to do more than about 15mph.

Nice place to cycle though, rolling countryside and plenty of quiet back roads to ride on,Next time I might fit the carrier and bring the Scott.Would really like to "invest" in a decent folder but cant really justify it for only occassional use.

I hope I can match your success in staying the same weight but fingers are crossed....


----------



## carolonabike (27 Feb 2011)

I've never been to Linconshire, the name has a nice ring to it though. Have fun.

I went for another run yesterday and surprised myself with my (relative for me) speed, 4 miles in just over 39 mins  . I haven't run that fast since last year. I'm assuming all the cycling has had a beneficial effect on both my aerobic fitness and muscular strength because it didn't feel particularly hard. On the other hand, I could just as easily go out next week and struggle round in 45 mins, we'll see  .

I'm hopeful that this week may be the week I get back below the 9st mark. I normally end the wekend 2lb heavier than I started (a combination of food and wine ) but I got weighed this morning and I was 9st 0.5lbs, so fingers crossed.


----------



## potsy (1 Mar 2011)

2 weeks since my last visit and I have lost 3lbs, am chuffed with that, it's going in the right direction now after a couple of false starts this year.
1st Jan- 15st 2lb.
1st Feb- 14st 13lb
1st Mar- 14st 7lb

Long may it continue, good luck everyone.


----------



## Banjo (3 Mar 2011)

Good progress there Potsy  

Working tonight so weighed today. 

Jan 6th 2011 12 stone 8 lb :-( 
Jan 13th 2011 12 stone 9 lb really need to get a grip now :-(
Jan 21st 2011 12stone 7lbs going the right way now :-)
Jan 28th 12 Stone 7 lb no change from last week
Feb 11th 12 stone 9lbs
March 3d 12st. 7lbs

Pleased with that,also I now have Mrs Banjo onside which has to help.

She did us a meat free chilli the other night, very filling and low calories .Up to now she hasnt agreed with me that I need to lose a bit,maybe she likes the love handles


----------



## carolonabike (3 Mar 2011)

Well done Banjo, going the right way.

I didn't think I was going to be able to weigh in this week because our scales stopped working mid week. But, I think they just got some water in because they started to work again today. So that's saved a fair bit of money. I had a sneaky weigh tonight and I was 9st .5lbs but I'll do a proper weigh tomorrow.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## carolonabike (4 Mar 2011)

1st Jan 9st 3.5
7th Jan 9st 2
14th Jan 9st 2.5
21st Jan 9st 2
28th Jan 9st 2
4th Feb 9st 1 
10th Feb 9st 1
18th Feb 9st 1.5lb
25th Feb 9st 1lb
4th March 9st .05lb

Very happy today  Still heading in the right direction although v..e..r..y slowly which I suppose is to be expected.

Another good week for me. An 18 mile ride on Sunday, 3 days commute and two 4 mile runs. On Tuesday the weather was so nice I took the scenic route home along the seafront where unfortunately I got my first (ever, if memory serves) p*******e. I was only a mile from home though so it could have been much worse.

I love chilli, Banjo, meat free or otherwise. It's one of those dishes where it really doesn't make any difference to the taste whether you use meat or not. I haven't made it for ages but now it's in my mind I'll do it one evening next week. With sour cream.... and cheese...... and jalapenos,mmm

This weekend is our second ride out with the folks from work in preparation for our C2C in the summer. I'm having real trouble with my boss. He's not at all convinced by my training plans for them. I've told him it's important to get used to doing lots of relatively easy miles first before they start to worry about hills but he doesn't believe me. He feels he ought to be blowing his brains out on the hills, but at the moment he doesn't have the strength in his legs, I reckon he wouldn't last more than 10 miles. 

I'm trying to instill a love of cycling in them so hopefully it's something they will continue doing afterwards. I think the best way to do this is by taking them on nice routes which includes plenty of breaks and increasing the distance gradually so it involves minimum pain. They can already do 20 miles and on Sunday we'll be doing 25. He is a complete cycling novice but obviously knows better than me as does his 20 year old son who did the C2C once a couple of years ago on the back of no training . I've been cycling for longer than he has been alive! It's very irritating.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2011)

Well done, those of you making progress!

Despite my unexpected night out last week, I managed to stick to my weekly beer limit. 

I'm on target to do that again this week, despite getting stressed out on Tuesday. I found myself with my shoes and jacket on and the door key in my hand, 10 minutes before the shops shut. I was about to go out and buy a 4-pack which would have broken my weekly limit on only day 2 of the week. I took a deep breath, told myself to calm down and took my jacket off. I made a mug of tea and came back up to the PC and plotted potential forum ride routes until gone 3 am by which time I had relaxed enough to go to bed. I'm still struggling to sleep though.

I'm still not doing enough cycling to really kick start my weight loss, but I can detect subtle changes. I think the weight trend is starting to head downwards at last but I'll wait until I have more readings before I believe them. (I take daily weight readings and calculate a rolling average over a number of days. That filters out any wild swings and reveals the underlying trend.


----------



## Banjo (4 Mar 2011)

Nice one Colin, I have an offlicense about 100 yards from the house which doesnt help. After a stressfull day its just too easy to pop out for a bottle of Merlot. The best destresser for me is half an hour interval training on the exercise bike. Leaves me on a buzz for the rest of the evening and stops me piling more wine calories in.

I am sure the ex bike has improved my speed on the real bike but i changed to better tyres around the same time so hard to be sure.


Another small loss Carol. Ithink the less you lose each week the better in the long run provided it doesnt go on.

I think the only answer for your boss is to take him into the hills and let him suffer a bit provided it wont be detrimental to your carreer that is


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2011)

Banjo said:


> Nice one Colin, I have an offlicense about 100 yards from the house which doesnt help. After a stressfull day its just too easy to pop out for a bottle of Merlot.



It's a similar problem for me - mine is just a 5 minute flat walk away.




Banjo said:


> The best destresser for me is half an hour interval training on the exercise bike. Leaves me on a buzz for the rest of the evening and stops me piling more wine calories in.
> 
> I am sure the ex bike has improved my speed on the real bike but i changed to better tyres around the same time so hard to be sure.


Yes, it used to help me when I did that. I'd need to be getting on mine before it got too late though because I worry about the amount of noise it makes. I also tend to ride so hard on it that my legs are shot for an outdoor ride the next day so I'd have to bear that in mind.

I had my fittest ever summer after spending a winter getting no exercise other than hard gym bike sessions!


----------



## carolonabike (4 Mar 2011)

Banjo said:


> Nice one Colin, I have an offlicense about 100 yards from the house which doesnt help. After a stressfull day its just too easy to pop out for a bottle of Merlot.




Very true, I have a Sainsburys local 5 minutes away and sometimes I give in to temptation and get a bottle of wine, especially if I'm cooking something nice. It seems rude not to after all that effort.


----------



## carolonabike (4 Mar 2011)

Banjo said:


> I think the only answer for your boss is to take him into the hills and let him suffer a bit provided it wont be detrimental to your carreer that is



It would serve him right if I did that. There are a few small hills on Sunday. So, we'll see how he copes with those.

I could always send him off on a detour I suppose if he is getting on my nerves too much.


----------



## 4F (4 Mar 2011)

Finally decided to do something mid December as I was sick and tired of eating rubbish and my fitness levels had got to a ridiculous poor level. Also for the last 7 - 8 months my cycling mojo just was not there and I was not enjoying being out on 2 wheels.

At 5'7" my BMI was at horrific levels 

20.12.10 260 lbs = 118 Kgs

I started going to the gym 5 mornings a week (PT class based) and so far only missed 1 session this year, changed my diet big style cutting out 99% of the rubbish processed crap, and this week have got out on my bike 3 times and really enjoyed it. 

Weigh in 03.03.11 249 lbs = 113 kgs  

I don't think I have felt this motivated for years and when the clocks change I will be adding in cycling to the gym 3 times a week as well.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2011)

Well done 4F! If you don't already do it, get out with some fellow CycleChatters. I've met over 50 now and they have all been fine people. I added 3 more to my collection last Sunday!


----------



## carolonabike (4 Mar 2011)

Well done 4F, 5kg is impressive, slowly and surely is the way to go  .

It's a chicken and egg situation isn't it? The more you do, the better you feel and the more motivated you become. 
I've found getting out on my bike has made a real difference. I'm not overweight so getting down to 'racing' weight is tough. Although I've only lost 3lbs in total I reckon I've lost a lot more in fat. I've obviously gained muscle since I can now see definition where there was none before. So, I'm lighter, stronger and faster (this is a relative term in my case since I'm definitely no speed demon  ).

You're right about the light nights, much better. I'm going to extend my route home on an evening by a few extra miles.


----------



## 4F (4 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Well done 4F! If you don't already do it, get out with some fellow CycleChatters. I've met over 50 now and they have all been fine people. I added 3 more to my collection last Sunday!




Hi Colin, thanks. I have been out on a couple of Southern meets, one in Leicestershire, the 2009 Dun run and a couple of times on the boards in Manchester. I agree that they are a great way to get out and meet like minded people.

Getting a promotion and a company car really knackered me late in 2009 fitness wise however I was still eating crap back then, it was just the 30 miles a day commuting keeping the weight in a semi form of check. 

Will have to see if I can get up for one of your hilly rides some time but I reckon it will be 2012 before I can attempt those slopes you have up there, nothing like that here in Suffolk.....


----------



## potsy (4 Mar 2011)

Tea Instead of beer Colin? You've changed! 
Some good progress being made, I guess it's the right time of year for It, hopefully we,ll all keep motivated to continue all year


----------



## Baggy (4 Mar 2011)

Have just had a quick browse through this thread...my weight is fairly similar to Banjo's, but as I'm 5'4" and female think I'll pop in here now and then and follow the good examples being set.

Decided after Christmas to get my weight back under control as had topped out the scales at my heaviest ever, but have found it fairly easy to get back into better habits and have so far lost 12 lbs (5kg ish) since mid Jan  

It's also had an impact on my mileage, have put more miles in during Jan and Feb than at any time since I started recording my rides in 2006!


----------



## potsy (5 Mar 2011)

Great start to the year Baggy, are you going for the 10 miles a day target again?


----------



## Baggy (5 Mar 2011)

Yup, 10 miles a day as the minimum this year, hopefully will manage 4000 this year.


----------



## 661-Pete (5 Mar 2011)

4F, that's a pretty impressive achievement, presumably you're planning to go a lot further. Good luck and I look forward to you overtaking me (I'm about the same height, 1.73m) in time, weight-loss wise! Don't be tempted into a 'crash diet', from what I've heard they never work out. Take it a bit at a time.

I'm hoping to post up some progress on my next weekly report (Monday). I'm at 92.8 this morning, which is well down on the starting point of 95.5. But the more you achieve the harder it gets.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2011)

661-Pete said:


> ... the more you achieve the harder it gets.


True, but the closer you get to your target, the less the remaining flab matters. 2 pounds lost out of a target of 20 - super! 0.5 pounds lost out of a target of 5 - that is still 10%. Just think of it as gliding in towards your target. If you hurtled down to it, you'd almost certainly overshoot and end up underweight!

At one time, I managed to get down to a 34 inch waist but I still wanted my old 32 inch waistline back. The trouble was, I was losing so much fat elsewhere that those bits were looking over-skinny! The flesh on the back of my hands got so thin that I was starting to see the gubbins under the skin! In the end, I decided not to bother about that inch or two and the last few pounds that those waistline inches represented.


----------



## Speicher (7 Mar 2011)

I have been bullied encouraged by Potsy to join this thread.  

Last November I started to carefully consider what I was eating and drinking, and between then and the New Year, I cut out a lot of the junky food like crisps, biscuits and pastries. Very slowly losing weight in the process.

My weight now is 13 st 4lb approx. I say "approximately" because the scales waver by about seven pounds, so I have taken the mid-point. My target weight would be about 11 stone, I think. The BMI charts say I should be 9st 7lb, but if I lost that much, I think I would look unwell. 

I have also been attending Weight Watchers [sup]tm[/sup]. It seems a very sensible way of eating, with plenty of fruit and vegetables.


----------



## 4F (7 Mar 2011)

Nice one Speicher. My alleged target BMI says I should be 11 stone 9 but I am taking that with a pinch of salt as my aim is to look right (probably betwen 12 - 13 stone) rather than being pre occupied by getting to a certain figure because that is what a list says it should be.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Speicher (7 Mar 2011)

Thank you 4F. As the warmer weather is with us, I hope to get more exercise. I should admit  that I am not really a cyclist. I joined this site because I like watching the Tours and one day classics, and stayed.  

I hope that cutting down a bit more and exercising more, will combine to give me a consistent loss of perhaps seven pounds per month.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2011)

Speicher said:


> As the warmer weather is with us, I hope to get more exercise. I should admit  that I am not really a cyclist. I joined this site because I like watching the Tours and one day classics, and stayed.


Oh!

There are actually a few people on CC with more posts than me who never seem to mention cycling so I'd been wondering for some time if there were non-cyclists among us!

Are you "not really" a cyclist because you haven't really tried cycling, or you have tried and didn't really like it?


----------



## Speicher (7 Mar 2011)

I did not have a bicycle when I was a child. I bought a bicycle about ten years ago, (second hand, off a friend) but I think it is too big for me, and the gears are very complicated, so I think I was put off a bit. Then bought a bicycle with smaller wheels (20 inch) and only three gears, but was put off by the traffic. In 2007 I had two nasty falls (not cycling related) which, long story short, took a lot to recover from, and stopped me doing very much exercise at all for nearly two years. At my age, getting fitness back from zero is not easy. 

I would like to find a traffic-free circuit, but that is much easier said than done.


----------



## potsy (7 Mar 2011)

Well done Speicher, I talk to you a lot and wondered why you had never mentioned cycling, apart from watching the tours, for some reason I was afraid to ask why





I hadn't done any cycling since childhood before I bought a bike in April 09, it was quite daunting to get straight out there on the roads, especially a built up area like Manchester, we have a local trail called the Trans pennine which is flat, traffic free and I have enjoyed the odd ride I do on there, maybe there is somewhere like that near you?

When you say your scales waver, do you mean if you weigh yourself twice within a few minutes or within a few days? I know we weigh more at night so you should always weigh in at the same time of day no matter how often.

Good to see you on here, just please don't be bringing your bad 'tea' habits across and tempting us all


----------



## Speicher (7 Mar 2011)

It depends how I stand on the scales. I try to keep them in the same place, in the bathroom on a floor without carpet. I can stand on them, weigh 13st, then think "Was the needle on zero, have I really lost that much?", step off, stand on them again, I it will show 13st 7lb or something equally silly.  

I try  to only weigh myself in the morning, before breakfast.

Bad habits?  That really is a Potsy calling a kettle black.


----------



## 661-Pete (8 Mar 2011)

Speicher said:


> It depends how I stand on the scales. I try to keep them in the same place, in the bathroom on a floor without carpet. I can stand on them, weigh 13st, then think "Was the needle on zero, have I really lost that much?", step off, stand on them again, I it will show 13st 7lb or something equally silly.


We have a similar problem. We have one of those 'toe-touch' jobs which powers-up and zeroises when you touch it with a toe. Then you stand on it. Fine, in principle. But the reading can vary by as much as a Kg or more *depending on where you stand on the scales*.

*Can anyone recommend a really reliable set of scales?* One that gives a consistent reading if you stand on it, step off, then stand on it again? That's all I ask. None of this fancy measure-your-body-fat-HR-BP-GI-blood-sugars-braincellfunction-IQ all-in-one-go stuff. Just a simple weighing machine...


----------



## 661-Pete (8 Mar 2011)

As for my current trend:

14 Feb 2011: 95.4 Kg. BMI = 31.8
21 Feb 2011: 94.0 Kg. BMI = 31.3 
28 Feb 2011: 94.0 Kg. BMI = 31.3 
08 Mar 2011: 93.5 Kg. BMI = 31.2

...but I need more accurate scales to be sure if there's a trend.


----------



## Martok (8 Mar 2011)

661-Pete said:


> *Can anyone recommend a really reliable set of scales?* One that gives a consistent reading if you stand on it, step off, then stand on it again? That's all I ask. None of this fancy measure-your-body-fat-HR-BP-GI-blood-sugars-braincellfunction-IQ all-in-one-go stuff. Just a simple weighing machine...



I know you asked for simple scales and not ones that tell you other stuff, but I'm still going to recommend these Salter scales which I use. They do tell you your Body Fat, Body Water, Muscle Mass, BMI and BMR as well as your weight though you can use them so they just tell you your weight and none of the rest. I've tested them multiple times by stepping on, then off and on again and I always get the same weight with each step-off-and-step-on-again.

I do think it's important to see some of this other information too. Body Fat and Muscle Mass are useful to see and you should bear in mind that as your muscle mass increases, this will affect your weight. This week I am 0.5 lbs heavier than I was last week but my muscle mass also increased. As muscle weighs more than fat, I'm fairly happy with this, whereas just looking at my weight and not knowing anything else, I'd not have been happy.

Do remember that BMI isn't the best gauge to use either. OK it can be useful but if you are developing muscle through exercise, it becomes less useful. If athletes used it, many would be considered as overweight or obese as they fall outside the normal ranges for BMI but these athletes are definitely not overweight or obese, they just have a higher muscle mass.


----------



## Speicher (8 Mar 2011)

How important is breakfast? I was talking to someone yesterday, my hairdresser, who wants to loose another half a stone. I do not think she needs to, but that is beside the point.

For breakfast she has either 

two weetabix or porridge made with 28g of oats and water

I have Porridge made with Jumbo Organic Oats - 50g - skimmed milk and a level teaspoon of demerara sugar. If I tried her version of breakfast, I would be eating again at about 11am.

For evening meal we seem to eat similar quantities (ie smaller than we used to), although she says she never eats potatoes or other carbohydrates. 

However, she reckons that if she ate more than she does, she would put on weight. Yes, bear with me, there is point to this post.  Is there a danger that if someone does not eat enough, then they will not loose weight because their body started "thinking" that it is being starved. 

With the Weight Watches regime that I am following, if you go swimming, for example, for an hour, you are advised to eat more. The body needs fuel, so depriving it of the fuel it needs, is counter-productive, is it?


----------



## Martok (8 Mar 2011)

I've not posted an update for a long time so thought I'd do so now.

I didn't do so well with my weight last year, hovering around the 15st 10lbs mark. During the autumn and winter as the weather got worse, I didn't really do any cycling and the weight went up to 16st 2lbs. Then Christmas came and went and so did all the food we bought in. By 18th January I had gone up to 16st 8.8lbs. I then decided to do something about it and got back on my bike. Initially I was doing some cycling on the rollers we bought. I highly recommend getting some, particularly if like me you are disinclined to go out in the cold and wet when you don't have to - I travel to work by car (76 mile round trip to my office so not possible to cycle). I still use these on days when the weather is a bit inclement or if I get home and don't really have time to go out for a cycle somewhere, so I jump on them for a 30 minute session. I do go out on the roads when the weather isn't bad - I did 83 miles of the January 100+ miles ride that HaloJ and other CycleChat riders did, plus a 40 mile round trip to visit arallsop and when i can I cycle down to meet HaloJ from work and then cycle back again (16 mile round trip).

Since 18th Jan I've lost 8lbs and I'm currently 16st 0.6lbs. OK, it could be better and as the weather improves I hope to get this down a little quicker. I'm on the right track though and slow and steady is the way to lose weight.

For any who are interested, here are my stats since 18th January. These were gathered using the Salter scales I have already mentioned.

*Date__________Weight st lbs___Body Fat %___Body Water %___Muscle Mass %___BMI____BMR kcal*
18/01/2011______16 8.8__________33.5___________45.6_____________33.4_____________30.9_____2154
25/01/2011______16 5.2__________31.9___________46.5_____________34.0_____________30.4_____2132
01/02/2011______16 3.8__________31.8___________46.7_____________34.1_____________30.3_____2124
08/02/2011______16 2.4__________31.4___________46.7_____________34.1_____________30.0_____2115
16/02/2011______16 4.6__________32.5___________46.2_____________33.8_____________30.4_____2122
23/02/2011______16 2.0__________31.6___________46.7_____________34.1_____________30.0_____2106
02/03/2011______16 0.0__________31.2___________46.8_____________34.2_____________29.7_____2093
08/03/2011______16 0.6__________31.0___________47.0_____________34.3_____________29.8_____2098


----------



## potsy (8 Mar 2011)

I rarely have any breakfast, though with my shift work I can eat at some strange times anyway. 
Early shift I'll leave the house at 4.45am cycle in and have a piece of fruit and a cup of tea, which I have recently reduced the sugar from, was having 2 and a half now down to half a spoon per mug.
Sandwich, fruit, crisp for lunch and an evening meal is my planned daily intake, though I have to try hard not to snack when I get home in the afternoon.

Late shift I will rise from my slumber about 9.30am, only have a cup of tea at first, I will then have a combined breakfast/dinner at 11ish, cycle to work at 12.45pm and have my main meal at 6pm, again once I'm home I have to be good and resist the temptation to 'pig out' 

If I can stick to this then the weight drops off very nicely, it's the snacking that does me in.

I don't think my body will ever shut down due to lack of food that's for sure


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2011)

potsy said:


> I don't think my body will ever shut down due to lack of food that's for sure


We have forum rides planned which might make you want to reconsider that statement - _mu ha ha! _


----------



## potsy (8 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> We have forum rides planned which might make you want to reconsider that statement - _mu ha ha! _



Just checked my diary, unfortunately I'm busy those days



What a shame




Anyway I can always bring extra food and slip it into Shaun's bag, he carries that much a few more sandwiches wouldn't hurt


----------



## carolonabike (9 Mar 2011)

Speicher said:


> How important is breakfast?



I love my breakfast and can't imagine missing it. In the winter I have porridge made with semi skimmed milk, then I add cream and a spoonful of demerera sugar (I know it's bad but it tastes so much nicer). That keeps me full until 1 o clock. In the summer I love Jordans crunchy oat cereal, but it has to be the tropical fruit one. I'm quite a picky eater . It does prevent me from snacking (so much), otherwise I would end up eating biscuits all morning.


----------



## Speicher (9 Mar 2011)

I find the same. If I have a big bowl of proper porridge, ie with milk and sugar, I can easily last til lunchtime before eating again.


----------



## Banjo (11 Mar 2011)

Jan 6th 2011 12 stone 8 lb :-( Resurrected this to try and motivate myself a bit.Illness and the weather havent helped much . 
Jan 13th 2011 12 stone 9 lb really need to get a grip now :-(
Jan 21st 2011 12stone 7lbs going the right way now :-)
Jan 28th 12 Stone 7 lb no change from last week
Feb 11th 12 stone 9lbs
March 3d 12st. 7lbs
March 11th 12st 7lb


At this rate I could lose a stone in about 30 years. Not really concerned provided it doesnt start creeping up.

My legs definitely have more muscle now than when I was under 12 stone so it isnt all extra fat.Trousers still fit as well but theres definitely more fat around the stomach/hips area so Im not kidding myself here..

Good Luck to everyone else watching their weight.


----------



## carolonabike (11 Mar 2011)

Banjo said:


> At this rate I could lose a stone in about 30 years.



I know exactly what you mean.


1st Jan 9st 3.5
7th Jan 9st 2
14th Jan 9st 2.5
21st Jan 9st 2
28th Jan 9st 2
4th Feb 9st 1 
10th Feb 9st 1
18th Feb 9st 1.5lb
25th Feb 9st 1lb
4th March 9st .05lb
11th March 9st 1lb  

This is very slow. Like you though Banjo I have more muscle and my cycling and strength have definitley improved. I don't want to cut down on my food intake, I've never been a big eater and I have a feeling if I did I could send my body into starvation mode so I suppose I just have to be patient. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## potsy (11 Mar 2011)

Keep at it banjo, sometimes just keeping the weight off is an acheivement never mind losing any more. 
11 lbs loss for me this year, but I have plenty to go to get down to your weight.


----------



## 4F (11 Mar 2011)

Now at 18 lbs loss for the year, 70 more to go


----------



## 661-Pete (11 Mar 2011)

4F said:


> Now at 18 lbs loss for the year, 70 more to go


Well done! When will we see your user name changing from "4F" to "3F"?


----------



## 4F (11 Mar 2011)

more like 7f fighting fit, formally fat fella from felixstowe


----------



## Baggy (11 Mar 2011)

Well done 4F!


----------



## Christophe (12 Mar 2011)

To all the weight watchers here: well done!
I am personally about 3 lbs. from my target weight of 11 st. I haven't been that weight in about 15 years at least.
My height is about 5"5' (or 165 cm). My weight has fluctuated up to over 12.5 st so I'm quite happy with how it's going.

My commute is currently about 55km each day, and I'm trying to ride Mon-Fri.
Is that too much?
I'm worried I'm gonna get burnt out quite quickly. I've only started this new routine about 2 weeks ago. My thighs and t-bands are quite tight and sore every day, even after a hot relaxing bath. 
Should I insert a rest day in the middle of my weekly cycling routine?
Any comments and suggestions welcome.
And I WILL go down to below 11 st. this year!!!!!!


----------



## 661-Pete (14 Mar 2011)

As of this morning:

14 Feb 2011: 95.4 Kg. BMI = 31.8
21 Feb 2011: 94.0 Kg. BMI = 31.3 
28 Feb 2011: 94.0 Kg. BMI = 31.3 
08 Mar 2011: 93.5 Kg. BMI = 31.2
14 Mar 2011: 92.5 Kg. BMI = 30.8 

Surprising, considering the bag of peanuts half of which I scoffed yesterday ...


----------



## 4F (14 Mar 2011)

Christophe said:


> To all the weight watchers here: well done!
> I am personally about 3 lbs. from my target weight of 11 st. I haven't been that weight in about 15 years at least.
> My height is about 5"5' (or 165 cm). My weight has fluctuated up to over 12.5 st so I'm quite happy with how it's going.
> 
> ...



Well 55 km is certainly some distance. My daily commute is 45 km and often I will add to this by taking the long way home however on days where the weather is not so nice I would not want to do any more.

If that was me starting off then yes I would have a rest day Wednesday for the first month and then see where you are from there.


----------



## Baggy (16 Mar 2011)

No weight loss this week, but no gain either, so it could be worse...


----------



## Speicher (16 Mar 2011)

I have lost half a pound this week. Only a very small amount, but in the right direction.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2011)

I can finally wear my black trousers again! I was pretty fed up to discover that I'd got too big for them at the start of the year, and my belt was hitting the endstops.

I've lost 2 inches round my waist and about 8 pounds in weight since then.

That is by doing 235 miles of hillyish cycling, a few hilly strolls and cutting down from 7 nights of beer a week to 2.

I have an easy 25 mile ride planned for tomorrow, a 9 mile walk on the Pennine Way for Friday, and a 57 mile hillyish forum ride for Sunday which I will celebrate with the rest of this week's beer ration!


----------



## Baggy (16 Mar 2011)

Well done to both of you! 
Speicher, half a pound in a week is a good rate to lose at...
I rode a lot this weekend, but also ate quite a lot, too.


----------



## potsy (16 Mar 2011)

Baggy said:


> No weight loss this week, but no gain either, so it could be worse...






Speicher said:


> I have lost half a pound this week. Only a very small amount, but in the right direction.






ColinJ said:


> I can finally wear my black trousers again! I was pretty fed up to discover that I'd got too big for them at the start of the year, and my belt was hitting the endstops.
> 
> I've lost 2 inches round my waist and about 8 pounds in weight since then.
> 
> ...



I tend to not worry about weekly weight loss, much better to see a trend over say a month.
Not been on the scales yet this week, though I might do Saturday morning.

So that's 8.5 lbs between the 3 of you





well done Big Colin


----------



## moth (17 Mar 2011)

Hi new to the site I'm from suffolk, I weigh 14.13 stone 45 years old and need to do something about it, I've got a mtb bike that i use when I do Thetford Ect with my son and just about to get a light weight mtb bike with skinny wheels and tyres, I only live 5 miles from work and want to ride. I'm planning on doing lots of riding over the next few months. any help with how many miles I should do and diet would be great,I'd like to loose 2 stone at least. and be able to keep up with my son!!!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2011)

moth said:


> Hi new to the site I'm from suffolk, I weigh 14.13 stone 45 years old and need to do something about it, I've got a mtb bike that i use when I do Thetford Ect with my son and just about to get a light weight mtb bike with skinny wheels and tyres, I only live 5 miles from work and want to ride. I'm planning on doing lots of riding over the next few months. any help with how many miles I should do and diet would be great,I'd like to loose 2 stone at least. and be able to keep up with my son!!!



Hi moth.

A friend of mine lost so much weight in a few months that I noticed as soon as he opened the door to me on my next visit. I asked if he had been on some sort of diet. Nope, he'd started commuting on his old MTB. Now get this - it was less than 2 miles each way, but let's call it 2. That is 2 x 2 x 5 = 20 miles a week commuting. He said he enjoyed it so much that he was also doing a 5 mile ride at the weekend. He'd lost the best part of 2 stone just by riding 25 miles a week!

I would never have believed it possible, but he demonstrated it to me. Unfortunately, he had to start using a works van so he could be on call, and he put the weight back on again. He never changed what he was eating or drinking. It was just doing or not doing the exercise that made the difference. It must have really boosted his metabolism because there is now way that he burned those calories just when riding.

I'd say that commuting 5 miles to work and back each day will make a big difference to you as long as you don't start eating more to compensate. Try and get a 2 hour ride in with your son at the weekend.

Good luck!


----------



## Baggy (17 Mar 2011)

potsy said:


> I tend to not worry about weekly weight loss, much better to see a trend over say a month.
> Not been on the scales yet this week, though I might do Saturday morning.
> 
> So that's 8.5 lbs between the 3 of you
> ...


Actually, it's 10.5 lbs between the 3 of us!

A friend suggested it's never a good idea to weigh yourself after a longer ride (due to reasons I've forgotten), so I weighed in again today and have lost 2lbs  More importantly, that takes me to a stone lost since mid Jan  

I've been weighing in approx every 10 days, too impatient to go a whole month!

...and hello, moth!


----------



## 3narf (17 Mar 2011)

Hello all!

I wasn't expecting to lose weight, but since November I've gone from 13st 8 to 12st 5. Fantastic, and without dieting at all.

Now it's obvious I am losing weight, the target is 11st 7. How do I calculate bmi, btw? I'm 5'9".

Keep it up!


----------



## Banjo (17 Mar 2011)

3narf said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I wasn't expecting to lose weight, but since November I've gone from 13st 8 to 12st 5. Fantastic, and without dieting at all.
> 
> ...



Well done, your the same height as me, I think from memory that 12 stone 3 puts us into the healthy weight bracket. BMI isnt that usefull as a tool. It doesnt make allowances for the muscle weight in athletes for example.

For me it seems to work, at 12st 3lb I feel great. (12ST 7 at the moment)

BMI Link


----------



## moth (17 Mar 2011)

Baggy said:


> Actually, it's 10.5 lbs between the 3 of us!
> 
> A friend suggested it's never a good idea to weigh yourself after a longer ride (due to reasons I've forgotten), so I weighed in again today and have lost 2lbs  More importantly, that takes me to a stone lost since mid Jan
> 
> ...



Hi moth.

A friend of mine lost so much weight in a few months that I noticed as soon as he opened the door to me on my next visit. I asked if he had been on some sort of diet. Nope, he'd started commuting on his old MTB. Now get this - it was less than 2 miles each way, but let's call it 2. That is 2 x 2 x 5 = 20 miles a week commuting. He said he enjoyed it so much that he was also doing a 5 mile ride at the weekend. He'd lost the best part of 2 stone just by riding 25 miles a week!

I would never have believed it possible, but he demonstrated it to me. Unfortunately, he had to start using a works van so he could be on call, and he put the weight back on again. He never changed what he was eating or drinking. It was just doing or not doing the exercise that made the difference. It must have really boosted his metabolism because there is now way that he burned those calories just when riding.

I'd say that commuting 5 miles to work and back each day will make a big difference to you as long as you don't start eating more to compensate. Try and get a 2 hour ride in with your son at the weekend.

Good luck!

Cheers 

looks like there hope for me, going to pick up bike this weekend just got to sort out some new tyres so should be ready for ride to work on Monday Not sure on size but think I may buy a road style tyre!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2011)

moth said:


> just got to sort out some new tyres so should be ready for ride to work on Monday Not sure on size but think I may buy a road style tyre!


I'd definitely go for slick tyres for riding on roads. Knobblies are great for proper off-roading but are hard work on tarmac. Okay, you want the exercise, but there is exercise which is a slog and exercise which is fun and I know which I prefer! 

You don't really need huge tyres for road use either. When you think that most roadies ride 23 mm or 25 mm tyres (an inch or less) you can see that you don't need 2 inch tyres on this bike. I'd go for something no more than (say) 1.25 inches wide and probably with some sort of puncture resistant belt in. Something like this. I'm not recommending that particular tyre (I haven't researched it), but it's the kind of thing you should take a look at. 

I wouldn't buy the cheapest tyres in the shop either - they tend to be heavy and the wheel rim is the worst place to have excess weight on your bike.


----------



## valetillidye (17 Mar 2011)

reading this has cheered me up quite a bit

When I was 7 years younger, single and living alone I was around 12st, mainly due to the fact that I went to the gym every day

A wife, big mortgage and 2 kids later I've crept up to 15st. I've "dipped" into cycling over the last few years but I'm now week 3 into my "training" regime of getting on my bike at least 4 mornings a week.

So far so good however I was a bit worried that as I'm only going to be realistically doing 45-60 miles a week that I wont lose any weight.

I weighed myself last week, I dont intend to get on the scales again until 1st April - pls pls pls let me be a few pounds lighter !


----------



## potsy (17 Mar 2011)

Baggy said:


> Actually, it's 10.5 lbs between the 3 of us!
> 
> A friend suggested it's never a good idea to weigh yourself after a longer ride (due to reasons I've forgotten), so I weighed in again today and have lost 2lbs  More importantly, that takes me to a stone lost since mid Jan
> 
> ...




You want to take those scales back Baggy, they're obviously broken  

Just passed the 1000 mile mark for the year and the weight is coming off nice and steadily, weigh-in day Saturday and I too am hoping for around 1 stone loss this year, 11lbs at last count


----------



## moth (18 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I'd definitely go for slick tyres for riding on roads. Knobblies are great for proper off-roading but are hard work on tarmac. Okay, you want the exercise, but there is exercise which is a slog and exercise which is fun and I know which I prefer!
> 
> You don't really need huge tyres for road use either. When you think that most roadies ride 23 mm or 25 mm tyres (an inch or less) you can see that you don't need 2 inch tyres on this bike. I'd go for something no more than (say) 1.25 inches wide and probably with some sort of puncture resistant belt in. Something like this. I'm not recommending that particular tyre (I haven't researched it), but it's the kind of thing you should take a look at.
> 
> I wouldn't buy the cheapest tyres in the shop either - they tend to be heavy and the wheel rim is the worst place to have excess weight on your bike.



Cheers for that crc are a good site too I've had lots of stuff from them, My Mtb had a accident last year at Dalby forest and I replaced the rear wheel with a secondhand one which is made od steel and I hate it , its hard work to ride now. I had been looking at the tyre weights. cant wait to pick it up this weekend and get it ready!


----------



## moth (18 Mar 2011)

valetillidye said:


> reading this has cheered me up quite a bit
> 
> When I was 7 years younger, single and living alone I was around 12st, mainly due to the fact that I went to the gym every day
> 
> ...



This sounds like me 20years ago!
I was 10.3 stone then gave up smoking and started driving Hgv and truckstop breakfasts now 14.13 bmi 28 .83 ish
Your all doing very well 
!


----------



## carolonabike (18 Mar 2011)

Hi and welcome Moth, 3narf and Valetillidye  

Moth, I'd agree with Colin on the tyre front. I ride on 23mm tyres and it's surprising where you can go on thin tyres, not full on off road obviously, but I've been over farm tracks on them and even through fields on occasions!

9st 1lb this morning so no change for me. I seem to be stuck, that's two weeks in a row. I obviously need to change something but I have no idea what to do. Anyone got any bright ideas? I only want to lose another 4lb or so. I used to weigh 8st when I was in my 20's but 25 years on I think that's unrealistic, I'd look too thin. Currently I'm running once or twice a week (only 4 or 5 miles a time) swimming once a week (1 mile) and cycling to work 3 days a week with a longer run on a weekend. I've cycled 500 miles so far this year.

Just please don't tell me to diet or cut out wine


----------



## Banjo (18 Mar 2011)

Goood to see some new people on the thread.

Same result as you Carol. No change from last week.

Ideally I would like to lose another 7 lb but its just not happening .Maybe as the days get longer (and warmer) the extra useable time will help.At least were not gain ing which is a result in itself.


----------



## Baggy (18 Mar 2011)

potsy said:


> You want to take those scales back Baggy, they're obviously broken
> 
> Just passed the 1000 mile mark for the year and the weight is coming off nice and steadily, weigh-in day Saturday and I too am hoping for around 1 stone loss this year, 11lbs at last count


The scales belong to Boots the Chemist!  Fingers crossed you'll have lost at least another 3lbs on weigh in day! Having shed a stone in 2 months am now aiming to lose another one before Dec...if it happens more quickly then that's just a bonus.

Can really feel how much difference it's made when I'm on the bike.



carolonabike said:


> I seem to be stuck, that's two weeks in a row. I obviously need to change something but I have no idea what to do. Anyone got any bright ideas? I only want to lose another 4lb or so. I used to weigh 8st when I was in my 20's but 25 years on I think that's unrealistic, I'd look too thin. Currently I'm running once or twice a week (only 4 or 5 miles a time) swimming once a week (1 mile) and cycling to work 3 days a week with a longer run on a weekend. I've cycled 500 miles so far this year.
> 
> Just please don't tell me to diet or cut out wine



Well, if you're stuck but not putting weight on, the only things you can really do are either find a longer route home on your commute, or if you can, cut out 100-200 calories per day, which probably equals a glass of wine!  If you can cut down on something without giving it up that should make a difference. Slightly smaller evening meal? 

I've massively cut down on my carbohydrate intake and been eating a bit more protein, which I think has made a huge difference - was shocked to discover how calorific pasta was - my average portion was probably about half of my RDA calorie intake. I weigh all my rice and pasta before cooking now.


----------



## carolonabike (18 Mar 2011)

Baggy said:


> or if you can, cut out 100-200 calories per day, which probably equals a glass of wine!



 I need to retain some treats so if it's a choice between the glass of wine and the chocolate hob nob, well there's no contest really, the hob nob's gotta go. I'd rather do more exercise though. 

Alternatively, I could stay where I am!


----------



## Banjo (18 Mar 2011)

carolonabike said:


> I need to retain some treats so if it's a choice between the glass of wine and the chocolate hob nob, well there's no contest really, the hob nob's gotta go. I'd rather do more exercise though.
> 
> Alternatively, I could stay where I am!



Trouble is i opt for the wine then the alcohol melts away my willpower so I have the hobnobs as well washed down with the rest of the bottle..


----------



## carolonabike (18 Mar 2011)




----------



## Banjo (18 Mar 2011)

Baggy said:


> The scales belong to Boots the Chemist!  Fingers crossed you'll have lost at least another 3lbs on weigh in day! Having shed a stone in 2 months am now aiming to lose another one before Dec...if it happens more quickly then that's just a bonus.
> 
> Can really feel how much difference it's made when I'm on the bike.
> 
> ...




As a big eater of pasta and Rice maybe thats what I need to look at as well.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2011)

carolonabike said:


> 9st 1lb this morning so no change for me. I seem to be stuck, that's two weeks in a row. I obviously need to change something but I have no idea what to do. Anyone got any bright ideas? I only want to lose another 4lb or so. I used to weigh 8st when I was in my 20's but 25 years on I think that's unrealistic, I'd look too thin. Currently I'm running once or twice a week (only 4 or 5 miles a time) swimming once a week (1 mile) and cycling to work 3 days a week with a longer run on a weekend. I've cycled 500 miles so far this year.
> 
> Just please don't tell me to diet or cut out wine


I plugged your numbers into a bike calculator program and it reckons you need to ride an extra 600 flat miles at 15 mph to lose 4 pounds, without taking in extra calories of course. _On yer bike!_  

That's based on calories burned while riding but it ignores any that might be burned while off the bike due to your boosted metabolism. Perhaps 300 miles might do it? It reminds us that it easier not to take the calories in than it is to burn them off later.


----------



## carolonabike (18 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I plugged your numbers into a bike calculator program and it reckons you need to ride an extra 600 flat miles at 15 mph to lose 4 pounds, without taking in extra calories of course. _On yer bike!_



Yikes, no wonder my weight isn't changing. So in other words, given that my average is only 12.5mph and it's taken me three months to ride 500 I could get to my target by erm... Christmas.

Oh well, tortoise and hare and all that. Gives me something to aim for


----------



## potsy (19 Mar 2011)

Well weigh in day has arrived and I have lost 2lbs since my last one. 
Was hoping for 3lbs to get me to a stone loss for the year but 13lbs will have to do for now.
At least psychologically I am now under the 200lb mark, just sneaked in at 199lbs or 14st 3lbs 

Only 4lb to go to get to lower than I can remember for years, week 11 of the year and it's going well if a little slowly, take-out tonight but a big bike ride tomorrow should burn all that off 

I know I could do so much better if I really put my mind to it, my diet still leaves a lot to be desired and I snack far too much, but I also know that if I deny myself any snacks or luxuries then I would probably cave in after a fortnight.

Start weight 15st 2lbs
Current weight-14st 3lbs
Target for year- 13st 2lbs


----------



## Banjo (19 Mar 2011)

Good result Potsy.Its going in the right direction.


----------



## Baggy (19 Mar 2011)

Good work Potsy!

If any of you ever think you're going to cave in, I'd recommend watching this Russian Rocky Montage to inspire you in your training!

I need to lose 2lbs to get in under the 12 stone wire, so am feeling quite motivated at the moment. I know it's going to get harder though! Haven't really thought about goal weight, my weight used to settle at about 10st 10lbs, so would be happy to get there again.


----------



## moth (19 Mar 2011)

Picked up the bike and brought new Tyres and tubes 

Schwalbe Marathon Tyre 26x 1.75 they roll lovely, just cleaned it and polished it, ( it look really nice) off out with my son tomorrow to do a few miles, just got to buy a new helmet as my old on is a skate helmet and it does'nt look the part!also need to sort some lights as I go to work at 530am and with the clocks about to change I'm going to need lights for the next few weeks. 
planning to start the diet next week as well ,just not sure what to eat, I guess porridge for breakfast with Banana, and pasta for lunch. I do struggle abit at work when driving.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2011)

moth said:


> planning to start the diet next week as well ,just not sure what to eat, I guess porridge for breakfast with Banana, and pasta for lunch. I do struggle abit at work when driving.


That's my breakfast of choice! It is a good start to the day and takes the edge off my appetite for hours.

I allow myself unlimited amounts of salad, but I'm careful what I eat with it. I also allow myself as big a portion of carrots, broccoli, cabbage, sprouts, runner beans etc. as I want. Those foods are very nutritious and filling without being super-dense in calories and they displace things that are more fattening.

I buy cottage cheese now instead of full-fat cheese. Real cheese is a treat when I'm out and have deserved it. I'll have a toasted cheese and onion sandwich on tomorrow's 57 mile forum ride, for example. And if I feel like a piece of chocolate cake I'll have that too. I don't have them in the house though - too tempting!


----------



## Banjo (19 Mar 2011)

moth said:


> Picked up the bike and brought new Tyres and tubes
> 
> Schwalbe Marathon Tyre 26x 1.75 they roll lovely, just cleaned it and polished it, ( it look really nice) off out with my son tomorrow to do a few miles, just got to buy a new helmet as my old on is a skate helmet and it does'nt look the part!also need to sort some lights as I go to work at 530am and with the clocks about to change I'm going to need lights for the next few weeks.
> planning to start the diet next week as well ,just not sure what to eat, I guess porridge for breakfast with Banana, and pasta for lunch. I do struggle abit at work when driving.




Decent tyres make a huge difference. Enjoy .

I dont leave the house until 0700 so dont need lights in the morning now but go back to needing them again when the clocks change. within a few weeks the sun catches up.

April /MayI dont like as I ride into the setting sun coming home from a day shift at about 1840. Really dodgy on a bright day as some narrow bits on my short commute.


----------



## moth (20 Mar 2011)

ColinJ said:


> That's my breakfast of choice! It is a good start to the day and takes the edge off my appetite for hours.
> 
> I allow myself unlimited amounts of salad, but I'm careful what I eat with it. I also allow myself as big a portion of carrots, broccoli, cabbage, sprouts, runner beans etc. as I want. Those foods are very nutritious and filling without being super-dense in calories and they displace things that are more fattening.
> 
> I buy cottage cheese now instead of full-fat cheese. Real cheese is a treat when I'm out and have deserved it. I'll have a toasted cheese and onion sandwich on tomorrow's 57 mile forum ride, for example. And if I feel like a piece of chocolate cake I'll have that too. I don't have them in the house though - too tempting!



I've never had cottage cheese before, so I'll try that, I love cheese striaght from the fridge with a glass of red wine, but thats not going to be on the diet, I aim to drink a glass of red only on the weekend and not drink in the week.
I love fruit and veg!

Quote 
Decent tyres make a huge difference. Enjoy .

I dont leave the house until 0700 so dont need lights in the morning now but go back to needing them again when the clocks change. within a few weeks the sun catches up.

April /MayI dont like as I ride into the setting sun coming home from a day shift at about 1840. Really dodgy on a bright day as some narrow bits on my short commute.


0700 that would be nice but then in the summer I can be finshed by 1400 ish I'm hoping to add extre miles on the ride home if I get done early.



Well we went out this morning for a ride, we did 18 miles of country lanes and a bit of trail, there was a lot of hills up and down so made a interesting and demarding ride.
I've found a website where i can plan the routes in and it give me a idea of hills/ terain ect. I'm also keep a log of what I do and times.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2011)

moth said:


> I've never had cottage cheese before, so I'll try that, I love cheese striaght from the fridge with a glass of red wine, but thats not going to be on the diet, I aim to drink a glass of red only on the weekend and not drink in the week.


I now quite like cottage cheese, but I have to admit that it is very subtle compared to the 'real' stuff! Some people would substitute 'bland' or 'tasteless' for 'subtle'! 

I like it in baked potatoes. I use it where I used to use butter or marge.

Mind you - I enjoyed the toasted cheese and onion sandwich (and chocolate cake) on today's forum ride!


----------



## morgano (21 Mar 2011)

I have plenty of weight to lose... I'm hoping once i have a bike again - (this afternoon!) that i can start riding more, and figuring out some longer routes home from work. it's only a 10 minute ride if i go directly! Need to figure out some kind of diet plans too - i'm diabetic so have to figure out the right kind of balancing act too.

I'm considering some kind of formal slimming club ... but i'm not sure i want the counting points or calories crap. Just the weighing and accountability.


----------



## carolonabike (21 Mar 2011)

Hi Morgano,

It's very exciting getting a new bike. What are you getting? 

Even a short ride done regularly will make a difference provided you don't eat extra. Are you type 1 or 2? The only thing I would only say would be to make any changes to your diet carefully and increase your exercise slowly. Of course, it also depends upon how fit you are to start with.

My direct commute is only 5 miles, which I do on the way in but on the way home when I have more time I take a scenic route along the coast, it's mostly traffic free and a lovely ride. It makes my round trip 14 miles and has really made a difference to my fitness over the last few weeks. It also clears my head after a day at work so by the time I'm home all's right with the world  .

I have a work colleague who went to weight watchers for a few weeks; it went very well for the first few weeks, she got a little book to keep a food diary... until the first time she put weight on. In her words "I've had a bad day at work and I'm not paying £6 a week to be ticked off like a naughty child" She stomped out in a huff and hasn't been back  . Made me think of Margery Dawes in Little Britain.


----------



## Banjo (21 Mar 2011)

morgano said:


> I have plenty of weight to lose... I'm hoping once i have a bike again - (this afternoon!) that i can start riding more, and figuring out some longer routes home from work. it's only a 10 minute ride if i go directly! Need to figure out some kind of diet plans too - i'm diabetic so have to figure out the right kind of balancing act too.
> 
> I'm considering some kind of formal slimming club ... but i'm not sure i want the counting points or calories crap. Just the weighing and accountability.



Slimming Clubs do work but personally i would hold off until you see how cycling helps you. 

Lots of us on here have lost several stone of excess lard simply by regular cycling and being a little bit carefull about eating.

I lost 4 stone 2 years ago by cycling everyday. Eating less junk food and more fruit and veg.

One tip. Cycling does make you hungry ,if you time your ride to finish just before one of your normal meals you will be less likely to graze on snacks between meals.

Good Luck 

PS If you want accountability post your results on here each week and we will hold you accountable


----------



## morgano (21 Mar 2011)

hiya. 

yes, am down to 98-100kg ish now, from 110kg - no idea what that is in stones but cycling has been helping a lot! Have kinda stalled since moving house a couple months back, but its getting going again. 

I was just picking up my old road bike from being fixed up at the bike shop, since my usual bike was stolen. But, it's not worth spending the money on, so am going to try and pick something up asap! Have justified spending money to myself by looking up the costs of a formal slimming club!


I am either type 2 or slow-onset type 1 (lada). We're still working on figuring it out. For now i take a handful of pills and inject exenatide. Yes, thanks for the advice. I was usually making my rides on the way home from work, then getting in and having dinner. its a 10 minute ride, but taking a diversion and having an hours ride instead. Getting me home at 6.15ish and ready for dinner. I have to have a small snack first to avoid hypos sometimes, depending on my blood sugar, but was still working on figuring out the best snack for that


----------



## Speicher (21 Mar 2011)

Carolonabike, the leaders at the Weight Watchers that I attend, are usually very understanding if people put on weight. They encourage people to get "back on track" and not be put off by gaining weight. One of the team had put on five pounds today, but then she has just returned from a two week cruise.

Unfortunately I put on half a pound.   

Last week was very difficult for lots of reasons, so I am not surprised that I temporarily lost my focus on what I was eating.


----------



## carolonabike (21 Mar 2011)

Speicher said:


> Carolonabike, the leaders at the Weight Watchers that I attend, are usually very understanding if people put on weight.



I'm sure they are nothing like Marjory Dawes . I'm quite sure the fault was with my colleague. She was really up for it in theory but at the first hiccup she bailed out. This is the same girl who has signed up to do the Coast 2 Coast with us in July, bought her bike in November but has yet to ride it . She likes the idea but is not willing to put the effort in.


----------



## 661-Pete (22 Mar 2011)

Latest update:

14 Feb 2011: 95.4 Kg. BMI = 31.8
21 Feb 2011: 94.0 Kg. BMI = 31.3 
28 Feb 2011: 94.0 Kg. BMI = 31.3 
08 Mar 2011: 93.5 Kg. BMI = 31.2
14 Mar 2011: 92.5 Kg. BMI = 30.8 
22 Mar 2011: 93.0 Kg. BMI = 31.0 

Oops.
_Must get new set of scales._
Anyway, will be off the weightwatching for a couple of weeks: on holiday....


----------



## Speicher (22 Mar 2011)

I think that my Weight Watchers Leader and her team know how hard it can be to lose weight. One admitted to me recently that her average weight loss is one pound a week. That is still over three stone a year even allowing for holidays, and Easter, Christmas etc. I am determined not to bail at the first hiccup. I know that I must take more exercise. I must also not succumb to the late night munchies.



I must also not succumb to the late night munchies.
I must also not succumb to the late night munchies.


----------



## subaqua (22 Mar 2011)

Banjo said:


> Slimming Clubs do work but personally i would hold off until you see how cycling helps you.
> 
> Lots of us on here have lost several stone of excess lard simply by regular cycling and being a little bit carefull about eating.
> 
> ...




i fit into this nicely


now down to 109Kg from 130kg since september 2010. 

its slowed down a little since January but its still going down. only another 9kg to go by July to be at target weight.

then the next target will start no doubt. I know i will never get to the 85Kg i should have as a max weight at 6ft 2in but if i did get there i would look positively anorexic.


on the good side people in work are now noticing how much weight i have lost. 

being able to fit into a pair of 36 inch jeans ( admittedly its blasted uncomfortable ) for the first time in 12 years is a good feeling. i wear 38s now and ned a belt . in september 44in were a little neat!!!


all from using an MTB on the road . who would have thought it eh.


looking forward to nights drawing out and geting on the roadbike after work


----------



## potsy (22 Mar 2011)

carolonabike said:


> I'm sure they are nothing like Marjory Dawes . I'm quite sure the fault was with my colleague. She was really up for it in theory but at the first hiccup she bailed out. This is the same girl who has signed up to do the Coast 2 Coast with us in July, bought her bike in November but has yet to ride it . She likes the idea but is not willing to put the effort in.



I think I have the image of Marjory Dawes every time Speicher mentions WW, or Fat Club as they call it 
Finding the method that works for you is the hard bit, I was most successful years ago when I wrote down everything I ate in a diary, soon becomes obvious where you need to make changes then, this time I am doing a more haphazard approach which involves doing enough cycling to burn off all the excess food I eat.
I know this method is a little hit and miss, there will be weeks where the cycling mileage drops off and I have to cut my food intake to allow for that, easier said than done when you love eating as much as me 

Half a pound increase Speicher? Maybe you were just wearing a heavier pair of jeans or sommat


----------



## Jambon (24 Mar 2011)

Back in this thread looking for some insperation. 

Im 26 and weighed in at 13stone 4lbs last night, my problem is that i've stopped doing my 15 mile each way commute because i cant get the motivation to get out of bed? When i was on that i was fine and was down to 12.5 Stone but since stopping on the bike i've piled on the pounds, i like a beer and have been snacking way to much. 

Was back on the bike Tuesday but yesterday and today i've found it tough to get on, will have to get on tomorrow. Running tonight as well. Anyone got any help with the motivation? 

james


----------



## 4F (24 Mar 2011)

Jambon said:


> Back in this thread looking for some insperation.
> 
> Im 26 and weighed in at 13stone 4lbs last night, my problem is that i've stopped doing my 15 mile each way commute because i cant get the motivation to get out of bed? When i was on that i was fine and was down to 12.5 Stone but since stopping on the bike i've piled on the pounds, i like a beer and have been snacking way to much.
> 
> ...



James that is a tough one. I lost my cycling mojo last year and was off my bike for 6 months but glad to say it is back now. No idea why it happened but this nicer weather is helping things. Keep going


----------



## Baggy (24 Mar 2011)

potsy said:


> Finding the method that works for you is the hard bit, I was most successful years ago when I wrote down everything I ate in a diary, soon becomes obvious where you need to make changes then, this time I am doing a more haphazard approach which involves doing enough cycling to burn off all the excess food I eat.
> I know this method is a little hit and miss, there will be weeks where the cycling mileage drops off and I have to cut my food intake to allow for that, easier said than done when you love eating as much as me


A marathon running friend introduced me to the Daily Burn website which is designed for us more athletic types  It takes a while to figure out how to navigate it, but find it an easy way to record my food and exercise, it was doing this that made me realise I was eating way too much carbohydrate and way too many calories full stop.

After logging for a about a month I more or less know if I've overeaten - and if I feel myself slipping into bad habits just start logging again for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Baggy (24 Mar 2011)

Jambon said:


> Back in this thread looking for some insperation.
> 
> Im 26 and weighed in at 13stone 4lbs last night, my problem is that i've stopped doing my 15 mile each way commute because i cant get the motivation to get out of bed? When i was on that i was fine and was down to 12.5 Stone but since stopping on the bike i've piled on the pounds, i like a beer and have been snacking way to much.
> 
> ...


Sometimes when you lose your mojo it's your body's way of telling you that you've been overtraining - or that you're a bit under the weather. Two or three of my colleagues have said they're struggling to get up in the morning and not quite feeling 100%, and I feel really tired this week so it may be there are some odd bugs going round.

I deal with it by trying not to beat myself up if I don't commute, or making a conscious dxdecision to have a week off the bike -but try to and get out at the weekends for a fun trundle/pub run or similar until I feel like being back into the swing of things with commuting. The weight will soon come back off.


----------



## potsy (24 Mar 2011)

I struggle to get out of bed on early shift (4.15am) and miss the odd ride in as an extra 30 mins in bed is sometimes too tempting, usually turn the alarm off then 5 mins later think 'get up' and I am always glad I did.
I'm sure as the weather warms up it will get easier, no fun sometimes when it's -1c out there.
I'm also doing lots more leisure/cc rides this year, only did 1 cc ride last year plus Manc-Blackpool ride, this will really help, not only with the extra calorie burnng but also the motivation to keep it up so the rides are more enjoyable and not as much of a slog.
Keep at it James, check in here regularly too for extra motivation


----------



## carolonabike (25 Mar 2011)

I agree with Baggy and Potsy. If you start beating yourself up for not doing something it immediately becomes a chore, and where's the fun in that? It's supposed to be a pleasurable activity, after all. If you don't want to ride, do something else instead. 

Having said that, who was it said, (paraphrasing) that you never regret going out, only not going out? 

I'm very happy indeed this morning, 8st 13.5lbs, that's a loss of 1.5lb this week  . I've no idea how it happened; I've not altered my diet and my excercise is pretty consistent, 3 commutes, 2 runs, 1 swim and 1 weekend longer run, but it's a crucial milestone for me, to get back under 9 stone. 

Very, very chuffed.


----------



## Jambon (25 Mar 2011)

Out running last night which went really well, ended up pushing four and a half miles mixture of roads and beach. Woke up this morning at 6:45 rolled over and then made myself get up. The ride in was a treat, mild weather and was able to get a decent pace going, was suprised that my legs werent aching after the run but i did loads of stretching so that must have helped. Added bonus i wieghed in last night at 2lbs lighter and 5lbs lighter this morning (i know this is water retention etc) 

Another run tomorrow morning then a rest on Sunday, just need to find the motivation for Monday morning. 

cheers for the help.


----------



## Banjo (25 Mar 2011)

Jambon said:


> Out running last night which went really well, ended up pushing four and a half miles mixture of roads and beach. Woke up this morning at 6:45 rolled over and then made myself get up. The ride in was a treat, mild weather and was able to get a decent pace going, was suprised that my legs werent aching after the run but i did loads of stretching so that must have helped. Added bonus i wieghed in last night at 2lbs lighter and 5lbs lighter this morning (i know this is water retention etc)
> 
> Another run tomorrow morning then a rest on Sunday, just need to find the motivation for Monday morning.
> 
> cheers for the help.



Good start.

I am sure the better weather ,longer days and seeing your excess lard dissapearing will give you the encouragement you need.I agree with the idea of not being too hard onyourself, if you want a lay in then have one.maybe you can get an hour in in the evening to make up for it but dont let it become a chore.

I allways weigh on the same day first thing in the morning to avoid any fluctuations.

I Am still trying to lose a half stone put on over the winter ,no change to my weight yet again this week.Will try to up the bike mileage and cut down the intake a bit for next week.

Well Done to Carol on a Bike .Nice to reach a milestone like that.


----------



## carolonabike (25 Mar 2011)

Well there you go, that's a result!


----------



## potsy (29 Mar 2011)

Had another weigh in today, have followed Baggy's advice about not weighing in straight after a big ride, so have waited 2 days.
I am highly delighted to come in UNDER 14 stone for the first time since November 2009




(where I then went on to put 14 lbs back on in the space of 2 months 

Start weight 15st 2lbs
Current weight-13st 13lbs
Target for year- 13st 2lbs 
Total loss so far- 17lbs.

Keep going everyone, we can do it


----------



## Biscuit (29 Mar 2011)

Hi all,

I'm new on this thread.

Great thread this. Good to know there's a few of us out there, on here. 
After the appauling winter I topped out at 94kg, currently I'm down to 88kg. Planning on keeping going till 85kg then see how I feel. Motivation through the winter has been really hard. Inspiring to read all the posts on this thread.
Well done to Carolonabike too, must feel great!


----------



## Speicher (29 Mar 2011)

I do not seem to be losing weight.  But I am losing inches. I can now fit into a size smaller trousers than at the start of the year, (and still breathe and sit down  ). 

I feel much better, and am eating much more healthily, most of the time.


----------



## potsy (29 Mar 2011)

Speicher said:


> I do not seem to be losing weight.  But I am losing inches. I can now fit into a size smaller trousers than at the start of the year, (and still breathe and sit down  ).
> 
> I feel much better, and am eating much more healthily, most of the time.



Great invention the elasticated waist trousers  
Keep at it Speicher, I'm having the odd steady week where I lose nothing, then 2 or 3lbs seems to come off all at once. 
Are you managing to do any more exercise? 

Well done Biscuit, with a name like that I don't need to ask where your weakness is


----------



## Speicher (29 Mar 2011)

More exercise? Yes, trying to do more walking, and more gardening.  Could try swimming, as well.


----------



## potsy (29 Mar 2011)

Speicher said:


> More exercise? Yes, trying to do more walking, and more gardening.  Could try swimming, as well.



You could always take the cats for a walk, there's a woman that lives near my mum that does this, 4 cats on leads 
Swimming would be good, low impact, I used to like it when younger but I am a bit too self conscious now to go back to it.


----------



## Speicher (29 Mar 2011)

I am a bit self-conscious when I am wearing my swim cossie, but once under the water, no one can see me.  

I cannot try the gym because of my damaged finger.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2011)

I'm down another pound after Sunday's 101.5 miler. That's about 9 pounds or so this year and 3 inches off my waist.



potsy said:


> Keep at it Speicher, I'm having the odd steady week where I lose nothing, then 2 or 3lbs seems to come off all at once.


I know why that is ... Er, let me put it this way - I suggest you include more fibre in your diet! 



Speicher said:


> I am a bit self-conscious when I am wearing my swim cossie, but once under the water, no one can see me.


I don't want to put you off swimming, but watch out for submerged pervs wearing goggles! 

If you really are that bothered, many pools have women-only swimming sessions. I think some even put curtains up round the windows!


----------



## Speicher (29 Mar 2011)

There is a very short time when I am in my swimming cossie and not in the water, or under the shower. 

I prefer the sessions that are divided into lanes, and they are mixed.  I mean the people are mixed, not the lanes.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2011)

Speicher said:


> I prefer the sessions that are divided into lanes, and they are mixed.  I mean the people are mixed, not the lanes.


I used to go swimming after work 3 times a week before I got back into cycling. I liked lane swimming in lanes too. Swimming pool lanes that is, not flooded roads ... 

They used to have half the pool for people to mess about in and half 'laned-off' for more serious swimming. What used to pee me off though was the very serious swimmers doing crawl who never looked up and would constantly be swimming into me. I'd have liked at least one lane for slow swimmers who watched where they were going (people like me).


----------



## Speicher (29 Mar 2011)

The local swimming pool has a more sensible arrangement. There are four or five lanes, and you choose your lane according to your speed. I like doing back crawl sometimes, so there is little hope of me seeing where I am going.


----------



## carolonabike (29 Mar 2011)

I go swimming on a Thursday morning before work. Because it's such a large pool (50m and fabulous) with a variable depth floor, half is laned off and half kept shallow for the less confident swimmers. It works a treat and I usually have a lane all to myself. There's a bunch of folks who go every day, all retired, some in their 80's. The 'girls' flirt outrageously with the pool attendants. . 

I'm weighing myself every day, I know I shouldn't


----------



## Banjo (29 Mar 2011)

I like swimming and its definitely a good workout but I allways end up with ear infections after a few weeks. Left me virtually deaf a couple of times. The exercise bike, real bikes and a bit of work around the house and garden are all the exercise I get now.

Nice to see some people here getting good results. I have barely held my own since Xmas but with lighter nights etc should get easier now.
(I hope)

Good Luck to all.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2011)

Banjo said:


> I like swimming and its definitely a good workout but I allways end up with ear infections after a few weeks. Left me virtually deaf a couple of times.


Couldn't you wear swimming earplugs?


----------



## Banjo (29 Mar 2011)

Thats probably the answer , allways slightly worried about water pressure pushing them in but guess they must be safe.


----------



## Thelma (30 Mar 2011)

Hello.... Fatty Thelma here.... battling the bulge with Slimming World and Betty Bike. 6.5lbs down in 2 weeks and 7cm from my waist!


----------



## shredder1uk (30 Mar 2011)

Thought i would post in here. Started my weight loss on 6th November and up until Tuesday i have lost 6stone 2pound. (Cambridge weight plan) Started swimming and my pool has a slow lane for people like me so that's nice. And decided to start biking as well and pick my new Dawes up tomorrow.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2011)

shredder1uk said:


> Thought i would post in here. Started my weight loss on 6th November and up until Tuesday i have lost 6stone 2pound. (Cambridge weight plan) Started swimming and my pool has a slow lane for people like me so that's nice. And decided to start biking as well and pick my new Dawes up tomorrow.


Well, that's pretty inspiring! How much more weight do you want to lose?

I hope you enjoy riding your new bike.


----------



## Rebel Ian (30 Mar 2011)

My weight has fluctuated for a few years now depending on whether I'm full on pigging out or trying to be good. At the moment I'm 13-13 and have a target of 12-08 by the time I start my LEJoG adventure on 2nd July.

My problem is one of moderation. I'm either eating everything or dieting. Don't think I was born with the "enough" gene. If I can lay off the red wine that will help and I'm hoping my training will contribute.


----------



## Banjo (30 Mar 2011)

Thelma said:


> Hello.... Fatty Thelma here.... battling the bulge with Slimming World and Betty Bike. 6.5lbs down in 2 weeks and 7cm from my waist!



Impressive start Thelma . Mrs Banjo is doing well with Slimming World. Combined with the bike riding should be even better. Good Luck 

PS update 1st April lost 1lb this week(3 since Feb)


----------



## carolonabike (1 Apr 2011)

Back to 9st this morning, up .5lb from last week. Ho hum


----------



## Biscuit (1 Apr 2011)

I'm holding my own at 88.4kg, up a lb on last week. However the food diary doesn't lie about the causes for this. :-(. Stronger resolve required.


----------



## potsy (1 Apr 2011)

carolonabike said:


> Back to 9st this morning, up .5lb from last week. Ho hum



Carol, don't get so hung up on half a pound increases or decreases, when you think about it it's about half a cup of tea either way.
As long as your weight isn't fluctuating 2 or 3 lbs a week then you've nowt to worry about 

Had an OK week, no weigh in til next week as I did a mid-week update after the forum ride, today and over the weekend is my dangerous time when the old snacking habit starts to creep up on me again, might go for a 20 miler Sunday to keep things ticking over, and to burn off the bacon butty I normally have a the weekend


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2011)

I can't remember if I've mentioned it already here, but I definitely have elsewhere ...

If those up and down apparently random weight fluctuations really upset you, then keep a rolling average. Weigh yourself every day and calculate the average of the last 7 days. That will filter out most of the daily randomness and reveal the underlying trend.


----------



## Thelma (1 Apr 2011)

I was reading about hydration earlier and am a bit confused. Aren't isotonic drinks packed with sugar? Is there a diet alternative? 

I did my first long ride today (just over 12 miles!!!) but stupidly had a tiny breakfast (small slice wholemeal toast with a banana) so ran out of energy. The last few miles nearly finished me off. I'd had my breakfast a couple of hours before I went out as well.... How do you balance what you eat with a longer ride, and still aim to lose weight? There's no doubt I wanted something more substantial than I had.


----------



## Banjo (1 Apr 2011)

Its a bit of a juggling act if your cycling to lose weight as the exercise makes you hungry. I try to time my rides to finish just before a meal time so I dont end up snacking when I come in hungry.

You may not have felt good when you ran out of energy but your body will have been eating into its fat reserves during that time .


----------



## biglad (1 Apr 2011)

Weighed myself last Friday and today, I was 23, I am not 22.5. Half a stone in a week. Having never gotten involved with trying to lose weight before, I have no idea if thats a lot or a little, but I am very happy with myself


----------



## Telemark (1 Apr 2011)

biglad said:


> Weighed myself last Friday and today, I was 23, I am not* now *22.5. Half a stone in a week. Having never gotten involved with trying to lose weight before, I have no idea if thats a lot or a little, but I am very happy with myself



Fixed that for you  
You'll be "wee lad" soon if you carry on at this rate  

T


----------



## Panter (2 Apr 2011)

Thelma said:


> I did my first long ride today (just over 12 miles!!!) but stupidly had a tiny breakfast (small slice wholemeal toast with a banana) so ran out of energy. The last few miles nearly finished me off. I'd had my breakfast a couple of hours before I went out as well.... How do you balance what you eat with a longer ride, and still aim to lose weight? There's no doubt I wanted something more substantial than I had.



That is something that I really struggled with.
I could diet (a little bit) or I could exercise, but seemingly not both.
My problem is/was that I would overcompensate for doing lots of miles, and still end up overeating.
But, as you've found, if you go the other way it's very unpleasant and can't be good for you.


I now seem to have found something that works, which is just very simple calorie counting. I use an app on my phone to log all foods and exercise, which are plotted against a daily calorie goal. Go over and you gain weight, stay under and you lose. Simples





What's harder is sticking to it but I seem to be getting there now. 
The only times in the past that I've consistently lost weight were when I kept a food/exercise diary, the phone apps just make it easier to stick to.

To actually get to my point now



it's surprising just how many calories you burn when cycling. If you start logging your calories burned (there's loads of free calorie burn calculators online) when excercising, and how much you're consuming, you get an idea of what you can eat and still lose weight.
For instance, when I'm not cycling to work I'll have two slices of wholemeal toast. When I do cycle in, I'll have the toast and then 100g porridge when I get to work. I also then have a large roll for lunch (instead of salad) and that still gives me a calorie deficit (my commute is 32mile round trip and hilly.)

There's lots of websites you can log everything on (most free) so it may be worth a look for something. Mydailyplate on livestrong.com is very good, but I'm currently using "myfitnesspal" which seems to be even better.

Anyway, good luck to everyone, nice to see all the progress, it's very inspirational. My log is back on page 12.


I'm on holiday for two weeks soon, fully inclusive in Egypt but I'm hell bent on, at the very least, mantaining my current weight if not to drop a pound or two.
The second I'm home, I'll be straight back on the mission


----------



## potsy (2 Apr 2011)

Good progress Panter, always feels great to hit one of your targets. Under 16st too  
Looks like target No2 will happen soon then, have you decided what you would like to get down to? 

I seem to have found a good balance now between the amount I eat and the cycling I do, trouble is once I have any time off the bike I carry on eating the same  so the weight goes back on. 
Must start doing some other forms of exercise too, I have a treadmill that I used to enjoy using so might dust that off and do a bit of light jogging again, or dig my rowing machine out and use that. (As you can tell my exercise fads don't normally last that long)


----------



## Banjo (2 Apr 2011)

biglad said:


> Weighed myself last Friday and today, I was 23, I am not 22.5. Half a stone in a week. Having never gotten involved with trying to lose weight before, I have no idea if thats a lot or a little, but I am very happy with myself




Excellent start biglad soon to be medium sized lad. 

Its normal to have good results like that when you first start exercise and or diet dont be disheartened if the results arent so spectacular each week. 

Staying the same or losing a pound or two are good results.
Even putting a pound back on isnt a disaster so long as it isnt too often.

What I noticed when I started losing weight was how quickly I felt better,more of a spring in my step etc wether its the weight loss or just feeling good because you have taken control of the situation I dont know. 




Good Luck, keep us posted


----------



## Panter (2 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Good progress Panter, always feels great to hit one of your targets. Under 16st too
> Looks like target No2 will happen soon then, have you decided what you would like to get down to?
> 
> I seem to have found a good balance now between the amount I eat and the cycling I do, trouble is once I have any time off the bike I carry on eating the same  so the weight goes back on.
> Must start doing some other forms of exercise too, I have a treadmill that I used to enjoy using so might dust that off and do a bit of light jogging again, or dig my rowing machine out and use that. (As you can tell my exercise fads don't normally last that long)



Thanks very much 

I don't know what my ideal weight is, I think the "official" BMI figure is insanely low as I'm very stocky. But, realistically, I think 14st something would be a realistic goal, and then just see if I'm still fat when I get there!

I didn't really find my exercise/eating balance until very recently I started logging everything, what is really frightening is just how little I can eat when not exercising to lose weight




It was also clear that I was massively over eating when I did exercise to make up for it





I've also been very faddy with my exercise over the Years, cycling is the only thing I've ever stuck at and enjoyed doing






We recently borrowed a treadmill, and I must admit I've been quite enjoying that in a perverse way! 

Thanks for the kind words, and very best of luck with yours. It's just a shame it's such a chore, if you could lose weight by eating pies and watching TV I'd be an athlete by now


----------



## bennydorano (3 Apr 2011)

How do you replace Bread? It really is my killer, i eat far too much of it, toast at tea break, soup and a sandwich for lunch, toast every other night for supper.


----------



## potsy (3 Apr 2011)

bennydorano said:


> How do you replace Bread? It really is my killer, i eat far too much of it, toast at tea break, soup and a sandwich for lunch, toast every other night for supper.



What I have done lately is switch from normal thick sliced white bread, to wholemeal bread which is a lot smaller.
This way I'll still have the same amount ie-2 pieces of toast but it is virtually half the calories.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2011)

bennydorano said:


> How do you replace Bread? It really is my killer, i eat far too much of it, toast at tea break, soup and a sandwich for lunch, toast every other night for supper.


Porridge! That's breakfast taken care of. It is so filling that it also takes care of tea breaks and can even last through to an evening meal. In the evening, allow yourself large servings of vegetables. You won't be interested in toast after eating lots of carrots, cabbage, broccoli or salad veg.

I realised that I had a serious bread and cheese problem when I was getting through a full-sized loaf, a 250g pack of cheese and half a jar of Branston pickle a day by myself! 

My solution was simple - I made a list of all the foods that I had problems with and stopped buying them. So no more bread, butter, cheese, biscuits, cake, crisps, chocolate, pizza, pickle, mayo, salad cream etc. If it isn't in the house, I don't think about it and it doesn't get eaten!

I'll eat those things when I've ridden or walked to cafes for them, but then I feel that I've earned them!


----------



## Garz (3 Apr 2011)

A bit severe but effective technique there Colin!

How is the weight loss going overall now?


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2011)

Garz said:


> How is the weight loss going overall now?


I seem to be taking in exactly the calories I need to stay the same weight, so I'm only losing what I burn off in exercise. 

Last week's 101 mile forum ride pretty much took a pound off me, but I haven't touched my bike since so my weight hasn't changed either! 

I've almost completely lost my solo cycling mojo. If I have company I can motivate myself to make the effort but otherwise I just sit and watch the world passing me by. 

Time to get another forum ride organised! I'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## carolonabike (4 Apr 2011)

Thelma said:


> How do you balance what you eat with a longer ride, and still aim to lose weight? There's no doubt I wanted something more substantial than I had.




Well done Thelma. Don't worry, it will get easier as your body becomes accustomed to doing more exercise. You may have been just tired out rather than low on sustenance which is perfectly normal. It's your first long run after all. I would give it a few days then try again, you'll probably find you manage much better and it doesn't feel so hard.

Keep going!


----------



## Ajay (4 Apr 2011)

I'm tethered to 16st 7lb, have been for months. I've been upping my fitness recently, but the weight has stayed the same. I've been kidding myself a bit if I'm honest, by doing long flat routes, but had a wake up call yesterday when doing a proper hilly route, only a 50 miler - half the distance of the previous sunday flat ride, but so much harder (it did have 3 Tour of Britain KOM climbs in it tho!).
I've got to get some focus on the calorie intake, I've a big ride coming up in june, and having a stone or so less above the top tube could be the difference between a great tour and a week of hell  .

Maybe posting my "progress" on here, with a little virtual peer pressure, along with your tips and shared experiences might help!
Time for lunch....


----------



## 3narf (4 Apr 2011)

I seem to have bottomed out at about 12 1/2 stone. I'm going to have to stop snacking on cream crackers...

The hardest thing, though, is to stop eating when I'm full. If I've got a big bowl of pasta in front of me there's no way I'll stop eating before it's all gone. My parents lived through post-WW2 rationing; it's the way I was brung up!


----------



## Baggy (4 Apr 2011)

3narf said:


> The hardest thing, though, is to stop eating when I'm full. If I've got a big bowl of pasta in front of me there's no way I'll stop eating before it's all gone. My parents lived through post-WW2 rationing; it's the way I was brung up!


That's my problem, too! I've started to use a smaller bowl, and not have seconds...


----------



## Banjo (4 Apr 2011)

Ajay said:


> I'm tethered to 16st 7lb, have been for months. I've been upping my fitness recently, but the weight has stayed the same. I've been kidding myself a bit if I'm honest, by doing long flat routes, but had a wake up call yesterday when doing a proper hilly route, only a 50 miler - half the distance of the previous sunday flat ride, but so much harder (it did have 3 Tour of Britain KOM climbs in it tho!).
> I've got to get some focus on the calorie intake, I've a big ride coming up in june, and having a stone or so less above the top tube could be the difference between a great tour and a week of hell  .
> 
> Maybe posting my "progress" on here, with a little virtual peer pressure, along with your tips and shared experiences might help!
> Time for lunch....




I agree a little virtual peer pressure helps me keep control of my weight, also a little congratulations on successes helps. 

I have to carry 5 gallon drums of oil occasionally in work, one of those drums weighs about 50 lbs which is a little less than the weight of fat I lost going from 16 to 12 stone. I really cannot imagine pedalling uphill with one of those drums strapped to the crossbar.

The really disgusting mental image is what 5 gallons of lard would look like  


Good Luck Ajay every bit gone is a bonus for your cycling and health.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Apr 2011)

Banjo said:


> I have to carry 5 gallon drums of oil occasionally in work, one of those drums weighs about 50 lbs which is a little less than the weight of fat I lost going from 16 to 12 stone. I really cannot imagine pedalling uphill with one of those drums strapped to the crossbar.


I was once on holiday in Spain with a skinny mate (10 st 7 lbs) and he asked why I kept getting dropped on the climbs. 

We were in a supermarket at the time. I said to him "You know that I'm more than 3 stone overweight. Let's call it 3 st 2 lbs - that's 44 lbs or 20 kgs. 20 litres of water weighs 20 kgs." 

I stopped at the bottled water shelf and handed him four 5 litre bottles of water. "Right, Pantani, let's see you sprint up the mountains with that little lot strapped to your bike!"


----------



## Ajay (4 Apr 2011)

Banjo said:


> I have to carry 5 gallon drums of oil occasionally in work, one of those drums weighs about 50 lbs which is a little less than the weight of fat I lost going from 16 to 12 stone




Great work Banjo, that's a huge % weight loss  
I'd like to think that with some focus I could lose a stone before june, and then another during the summer. I'd be really pleased with 14st 7lb. When I was at my fittest I was 13st 7lb, but that was 20 years ago (gulp)


----------



## potsy (4 Apr 2011)

Ajay said:


> Great work Banjo, that's a huge % weight loss
> I'd like to think that with some focus I could lose a stone before june, and then another during the summer. I'd be really pleased with 14st 7lb. When I was at my fittest I was 13st 7lb, but that was 20 years ago (gulp)



A stone before June should be very do-able Ajay, call it 2lb a week which is a sensible rate of loss.
I'm losing just over 1lb a week so far and can really tell the difference on the hills now compared to earlier in the year.

Colin- 44lbs of water retention? You should see a doctor 

Banjo- I tend to think of my weight loss in terms of bags of sugar, so that's 7.5 bags I'm now not having to carry up the hills, no wonder I was so slow before(yes I know I'm still slow before Colin says it)


----------



## Banjo (4 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> A stone before June should be very do-able Ajay, call it 2lb a week which is a sensible rate of loss.
> I'm losing just over 1lob a week so far and can really tell the difference on the hills now compared to earlier in the year.
> 
> Colin- 44lbs of water retention? You should see a doctor
> ...




Not as slow as me probably  I have never been a racing snake even when very fit.Endurance type events have allways been more my style.

Re losing 1 lb a week Thats a great result, Experts may disagree but I think slow weight loss is more likely to stay off as you are close to your natural calories in / energy used balance. Good Luck


----------



## ColinJ (4 Apr 2011)

I've been given a shredding machine and I decided it was time to dispose of my old diaries. Most of the entries are really boring, some are depressing and some are embarrassing, but I forced myself to look back at a few pages before the shred-fest.

The entries about the time of _*The Big Relationship Bust-up*_ are _very_ revealing! I drank 8 cans of strong lager on the night of my 'divorce' and got up the next morning feeling emotionally and physically dreadful. 

I decided that the boozing would have to stop for a while or I'd probably drink myself to death in less than 12 months. In fact, I gave it up for a couple of years. 

I went right off my food and was only eating 1/2-2/3 of what I'd been eating before. I genuinely did have the sensation that my stomach had shrunk. Normally I have no problem polishing off a Chinese takeaway by myself. I got to the point where I was throwing 40% away. Unheard of in my household!

I became an exercise junkie. When the weather was okay through the winter, I'd do road rides and MTB rides several times a week, putting in hard efforts throughout each ride. On cold, wet days I got on my turbo-trainer instead. I was putting in efforts which were so hard that I almost threw up. Sometimes I'd ride on it for over 2 hours. (Previously I'd struggled to manage an hour.) When I dismounted, I could hardly walk. I'd crawl up the stairs to get washed and changed. I'd go to bed early.

So what was the result of those changes? Well, I looked through about 2 months of diary entries and nearly every week I lost 3 pounds in weight. I started at well over 14 stone, but soon it was 13 st 12 lbs, then the next week 13 st 9 lbs, then 13 st 6 lbs and so on.

By the following summer I was down to 11 st 10 lbs and looking really gaunt. I was very fit. I spent the entire year not using the granny ring on my road bike or mountain bike. Mountains felt like hills, hills felt like draggy climbs, draggy climbs felt like flat roads, and flat roads felt like gentle descents. It felt _goooood! _  

It wasn't a happy time but it did show me what could be achieved in 6 months with the right motivation.

The trouble was - when I started to feel a bit happier, I went back to my old habits, and therefore to my old physique! I wish that I could be motivated to get fit and be happy at the same time ...


----------



## Garz (4 Apr 2011)

Hmmm in some way I can relate to that mindset Colin.

It seems like you need to be able to put in that kind of effort but not get sucked in by a depressive aura using your training as the sole release of bad energy.

Aiming for a gradual 2lb loss per week and finding something else to occupy the time so you have no idle periods to think about eating may be the key. The forum rides seem like a good distraction, maybe enter enough events to keep you aiming for something year round.

Nothing beats a good ride with like-minded company.


----------



## Rebel Ian (6 Apr 2011)

Well I'm down 3lbs from last week which I sort of expected. My natural weight is a bit over 13st so I know I'm about a stone over. As a result when i diet the first few lbs comes off quite easily. I've been good since my weigh-in other than tonight although done 40 mile round trip to work on the bike today.


----------



## carolonabike (8 Apr 2011)

Weigh in day for me - 9st exactly, no change from last week which I expected. 

If I knew how to do it I would post my graph, it's almost a straight line although the gradient is quite shallow, which given my starting weight is also to be expected. I am feeling fitter and much stronger though and I also look slimmer so I'm a happy bunny  .


----------



## potsy (8 Apr 2011)

carolonabike said:


> Weigh in day for me - 9st exactly, no change from last week which I expected.
> 
> If I knew how to do it I would post my graph, it's almost a straight line although the gradient is quite shallow, which given my starting weight is also to be expected*. I am feeling fitter and much stronger though and I also look slimmer so I'm a happy bunny  . *



Who cares what the scales say when that is the result


----------



## Banjo (8 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Who cares what the scales say when that is the result



+1 Good result in my opinion.

Im also still stuck at 12 st 6 ,lost a whole 2 lb in 3 months  BBQ ing tonight so musnt overdo it.....


----------



## carolonabike (8 Apr 2011)

Indeed, my thoughts too. I'm trying to stop fixating on the numbers but it's very difficult.

It's a glorious day Banjo, a barbie (spelling?) and a glass of wine (or a beer). What could be better than that?

You can always go for a ride to work off any excess  . 

We're off up the coast past Druridge Bay to Alnmouth on our latest C2C training run. It's pancake flat but it'll be good for them to get a few easy miles in their legs. It will be lovely in the sunshine. 

Comedy tan lines here I come!


----------



## The Jogger (9 Apr 2011)

I'm down 2lbs this week but that happens quite often as my middle name is yoyo, though I have increased my mileage, 63 m so far this week and will get a few in today. I've also cut out some of the rubbish.


----------



## Baggy (9 Apr 2011)

Even with a week off the bike and a Tunnocks Tea Cake binge I'm still the same weight as my last weigh in 2 weeks ago! Starting to do some gentle rides again now so hopefully will shed another 2lbs by the next weigh in.


----------



## potsy (9 Apr 2011)

Baggy said:


> Even with a week off the bike and a Tunnocks Tea Cake binge I'm still the same weight as my last weigh in 2 weeks ago! Starting to do some gentle rides again now so hopefully will shed another 2lbs by the next weigh in.



I find it very difficult to hold a steady weight if I'm off the bike for a week, so well done Baggy.
Now, about that Tunnocks binge  where was mine? 
Glad you're back on the bike, it's getting too easy on MCL


----------



## Baggy (9 Apr 2011)

Thanks Potsy. Er, I'll save you a Tunnocks next time, ok?  

Am going to keep doing some gentle miles and try to conserve my knees for our forthcoming LEG ride - Land's End to Glastonbury!  I was trying to hold that back as my MCL secret weapon, but I don't think I'll catch you up for a while!


----------



## Biscuit (10 Apr 2011)

Down a kilo on last week - that's cheered me up. Probably due to the good weather and more commuting / general riding as the diet has been.... well... sporadic!


----------



## 661-Pete (11 Apr 2011)

Latest update:

14 Feb 2011: 95.4 Kg. BMI = 31.8
21 Feb 2011: 94.0 Kg. BMI = 31.3 
28 Feb 2011: 94.0 Kg. BMI = 31.3 
08 Mar 2011: 93.5 Kg. BMI = 31.2
14 Mar 2011: 92.5 Kg. BMI = 30.8 
22 Mar 2011: 93.0 Kg. BMI = 31.0 
11 Apr 2011: 91.7 Kg. BMI = 30.6 

Holiday doesn't seem to have gone the wrong way, at least!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2011)

I was 15 st 5 lbs yesterday evening after doing a hilly 50 mile forum ride on Saturday and a hilly dog marathon yesterday. It was 10 miles of Pennine hill walking for me and my pal, but at least the marathon distance for the dog because he was charging all over the place for about 4.5 hours. 

15 st 5 lbs was unrealistic because there was dehydration involved but I'm only 15 st 7 lbs now even after eating and drinking plenty last night. I've decided to claim another 2 lbs off, making a total loss now of 11 lbs since the start of the year. 






Buster - _Marathon Mutt!_


----------



## Rebel Ian (11 Apr 2011)

13-09 for me this morning on my Monday weigh-in. 4lbs down in 2 weeks and 15lbs to shed in 12 weeks to reach my pre-LEJoG target.


----------



## Banjo (15 Apr 2011)

Down a pound to 12 st 5 lb today. Reading all the posts in this thread for the last week looks like everyone is getting good results. I have a 200 k audax on Sunday, never ridden quite that far before so will be eating lots to keep going, I dont even think about weightloss on longer rides just purely concentrating on keeping the energy levels up.


----------



## carolonabike (15 Apr 2011)

8st 13.5lb this morning, so that's half a pound down on last week, 4lb since January. Quite happy with that.

This week I've managed 1 x 30 mile ride on Sunday, 3 commutes (13 mile round trip) and 2 x 4 mile runs .

I won't be doing much next week, I'm off to look after my sister and nephews for a week after she comes out of hospital. I'm going by train and I've got too much stuff to take to even think about taking my bike but it's very unlikely I'd have time to get out anyway. I am hoping to get a couple of runs in though just to keep ticking over.

Good luck on the 200k this weekend Banjo, the forecast looks pretty good. That's a long way!


----------



## Banjo (15 Apr 2011)

Thanks C on a B and congratulations going past the 9 stone barrier. What do you think is your ideal weight? I like to be just under 12 but will settle for a couple of pounds over 12.
Looking at your avatar I thought you look a bit fuller in the face and may have gained a bit this week.


----------



## carolonabike (15 Apr 2011)

I've just washed my fur and it's fluffed up . 

BC (before children) I was 8st, right up until the age of about 33, so I'm naturally small. I can't visualise myself as I was then but I think now at that weight I would look too thin. 8st 7lb is probably unrealistic but I would will be happy with 8st 9 or 10. So, not far to go, but at this level it's a struggle to lose even 1lb and it takes about a month.

Whether I can keep it up is another matter, my body seems to have a target of 9.5 stone but hey, it's not the boss of me!


----------



## 661-Pete (15 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I was 15 st 5 lbs yesterday evening after doing a hilly 50 mile forum ride on Saturday and a hilly dog marathon yesterday. It was 10 miles of Pennine hill walking for me and my pal, but at least the marathon distance for the dog because he was charging all over the place for about 4.5 hours.
> 
> 15 st 5 lbs was unrealistic because there was dehydration involved but I'm only 15 st 7 lbs now even after eating and drinking plenty last night. I've decided to claim another 2 lbs off, making a total loss now of 11 lbs since the start of the year.
> 
> ...


How much weight did Buster lose, then?  Nice picture, doesn't look like he has any problems, at any rate!


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2011)

661-Pete said:


> How much weight did Buster lose, then?  Nice picture, doesn't look like he has any problems, at any rate!


Put it this way - he did an awful lot of running on a handful of dog biscuits and a few scrounged crisps!

I was trying to work out what mix he is. He looks about 50% Jack Russell but he is about double their size. I reckon there is a touch of Staffordshire Bull Terrier about his eyes.

A fun dog to take out on the hills and a very nice nature too. I still wouldn't fancy the responsibility of being a dog owner though. I like to be able to go out on my bike without feeling guilty at leaving a dog locked up all day.


----------



## Baggy (15 Apr 2011)

Buster does indeed look like cool doggage!  

Everyone who has checked in recently seems to be making good progress, and I'm delighted to say another 2lbs of my lard have packed their bags and I'm now lighter than I have been for 4 years  

Am especially pleased due to not being on the bike much in the last 3 weeks (maybe that's why!).


----------



## potsy (15 Apr 2011)

More good progress being made, that's what I like to see.
i'm off work for a week now which normally means my weight goes up a bit, as long as it's not more than a couple of lbs I'll be happy.
Saying that, this Sundays big ride could give me a boost before the inevitable over eating and under riding


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> i'm off work for a week now which normally means my weight goes up a bit, as long as it's not more than a couple of lbs I'll be happy.
> Saying that, this Sundays big ride could give me a boost before the inevitable over eating and under riding


I think I might be coming down with some lurgy, but I hope not because I'm looking forward to Sunday's ride. 

Assuming that I am well enough, and allowing a few days recovery from SITD, do you fancy a mid-week ride to keep your legs working? If so, I'll think of something.


----------



## potsy (15 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I think I might be coming down with some lurgy, but I hope not because I'm looking forward to Sunday's ride.
> 
> Assuming that I am well enough, and allowing a few days recovery from SITD, do you fancy a mid-week ride to keep your legs working? If so, I'll think of something.



Not the dreaded lurgy, that's not allowed this week 

Mid-week ride sounds good, I'll have to clear it with Mrs Potsy as we're meant to be having a few days away, or at least a few day trips.


----------



## potsy (16 Apr 2011)

Weighed in this morning and was highly delighted to have lost another 2lbs 
Very surprised as my diet is still quite erratic, thankfully the extra miles I have done compared to last year seem to be doing the trick. 

Start weight 15st 2lbs
Current weight-13st 11lbs
Target for year- 13st 2lbs 
Total loss so far- 19lbs.

Certainly the lowest I have been for many years now


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Weighed in this morning and was highly delighted to have lost another 2lbs
> Very surprised as my diet is still quite erratic, thankfully the extra miles I have done compared to last year seem to be doing the trick.
> 
> Start weight 15st 2lbs
> ...


Well done! I reckon you'll be adjusting your target to 12 st something soon ... I'm aiming for 12 st 7 lbs and I'm quite a bit taller than you.

Damn oily hands ... I'm annoyed with a stuck pedal so I'm taking a short break from bike fettling. Now I've got mucky paw prints on my keyboard again!


----------



## potsy (16 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Well done! I reckon you'll be adjusting your target to 12 st something soon ... I'm aiming for 12 st 7 lbs and I'm quite a bit taller than you.
> 
> Damn oily hands ... I'm annoyed with a stuck pedal so I'm taking a short break from bike fettling. Now I've got mucky paw prints on my keyboard again!



Well I originally thought 2st loss would be a good target, still is I reckon.
Not been into the 12st bracket since I was 21 

You aren't tightening by mistake are you


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Well I originally thought 2st loss would be a good target, still is I reckon.
> Not been into the 12st bracket since I was 21


Wait until you hit your original target, then seat a new one!



potsy said:


> You aren't tightening by mistake are you


No, it was the right hand pedal so it had the normal thread on it. I learned about the reverse thread on left pedals a long time ago and won't make that mistake again!

I got it off in the end by wedging a pile of books under the left crank to stop it rotating and then I stood on the pedal spanner - that shifted it! I'm amazed how tight the pedal had got on just our seaside ride and last weekend's 50 miler.


----------



## 661-Pete (18 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> No, it was the right hand pedal so it had the normal thread on it. I learned about the reverse thread on left pedals a long time ago and won't make that mistake again!
> 
> I got it off in the end by wedging a pile of books under the left crank to stop it rotating and then I stood on the pedal spanner - that shifted it! I'm amazed how tight the pedal had got on just our seaside ride and last weekend's 50 miler.


I once had a pedal that I utterly failed to get off by brute force or any other means - and the LBS had similar lack of success. In mitigation, I will add that it was not a pedal fitted by me! My son had just bought a secondhand bike: the pedals (still attached) were not included in the sale, and since no-one had a pedal spanner when he went to collect the bike, he was asked to remove the pedals later and post them back to the vendor. In the end we had to post the entire crank and pedal back to the vendor, with a note saying "best of luck with this!". Luckily it was the left crank and I found an old one that more or less matched the right... Motto: when replacing your chainset, don't throw away the old left crank!

But I digress. This week's update:

14 Feb 2011: 95.4 Kg. BMI = 31.8
21 Feb 2011: 94.0 Kg. BMI = 31.3 
28 Feb 2011: 94.0 Kg. BMI = 31.3 
08 Mar 2011: 93.5 Kg. BMI = 31.2
14 Mar 2011: 92.5 Kg. BMI = 30.8 
22 Mar 2011: 93.0 Kg. BMI = 31.0 
11 Apr 2011: 91.7 Kg. BMI = 30.6 
18 Apr 2011: 91.7 Kg. BMI = 30.6

Hmmmm....


----------



## Biscuit (18 Apr 2011)

In other news.....

18 Apr 2011: 87.4kg

I shall try and maintain the listing as above. In general we seem to be making progress in a downward direction, with the odd bump now and again. So happy with that!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2011)

I was relying on a good ride yesterday to shift some lard but I'm ill and haven't ridden my bike for 8 days. I'm sure a pound or so has crept back on but I'm not going to depress myself by standing on the scales when I'm feeling rough. 

I'll face the damage when I am well again. I'll look at it as a hiccup in a downward trend! 

Well done to those of you who made progress in the past week!


----------



## Steve H (19 Apr 2011)

Mind if I join you guys and girls in this thread? I need to make a firm declaration of intent and to post regular updates to keep my mind focused on getting the weight to go down.

About this time last year, I peaked at around 18 stone. I'm 6'5. Over the last year, since I started cycling again my weight has bobbed up and down all over the place, but has steadily come down to around the 17 stone mark (which I consider to be my normal weight having fluctuated up and back to this a few times in the last few years). I've really enjoyed the cycling over the last year and although my legs and lungs have definitely become stronger, I do think my weight is now holding me back from improving further - particularly on the steeper hills.

My biggest weakness, I'd say, is comfort eating (and drinking). I work some pretty full on hours and have a pretty stressful role. When the pressure gets piled on, I revert to type, and eat way too much and pick out all the wrong foods that I just know begin the downward spiral. The specific challenges that I find I need to resist every day are: I have to drive past 2 MacDonalds Drive Throughs on my drive to work. My work then has a canteen that serves sausages, bacon and eggs from 7.30 - 10.00 (as well as other healthier options), then from 12.00 to 2.00 there is a full lunch menu which always has chips on offer which call out my name when I arrive. My work colleagues always have chocolates and biscuits on general offer in the office - unlike most normal people, I seem unable to 'just have one'. If I have one I'm quickly back for two more and then back for another 2 before long. In the evenings it's then all too easy to have a few cans of beer and to eat more than is needed.

So here goes...

*Declaration of Intent*
*
*
This morning I weigh 17 stone and 1 pound.

I intend to achieve a target weight of 16 stone by the end of July. This would be lower than I've been for over a decade. I'm sure 1 stone doesn't seem that much to many people, but I will consider it to be a massive achievement. Once, I've done it, I'll then decide whether I want to go further or not. The deadline is just under 15 weeks away, so this is a nice simple 1 pound a week - a very steady and very achievable target. I find that if I lose weight too quickly, my will power soon fails and it all piles on again, therefore this is as much about changing my habits and losing the weight steadily than it is about any type of 'The Biggest Loser' full on and fast approach.


Cycling will really help with this. I've steadily picked up the mileage over the last 12 months, starting from very short, flat trips along the canal bank all the way up to hilly 100km routes. I generally ride around 3 or 4 times a week. A couple of commutes (12 miles each way) to a train station before catching the train into the office, and then a longer ride at the weekend. This has made a big difference to my physique - my weight has dropped some, but I know a lot of fat has turned to muscle as well.

For me this is primarily about fitness. I would like to be able to ride faster and stop being the back marker on the hills all the time! When you notice you are faster downhills than everyone without even pedalling, and slowest uphills when your heart is pounding hard, then there's too much excess baggage around your waist!!

I look forward to posting the progress.

Steve


----------



## potsy (19 Apr 2011)

Go Steve. 1lb a week should be very do-able, it's about what I have been averaging this year.
I know what you mean re the comfort eating thing though, very easy to have 'just one more' be it biscuit, sweetie, drink, etc. 
Are you planning a weekly weigh-in? I find it a bit pointless weighing in more often than that, too easy to get frustrated if there's been no real change for a few days.

Oh, and as for being last up the hills, don't worry Colin will be back with us before too long


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Oh, and as for being last up the hills, don't worry Colin will be back with us before too long


I'm starting to get worried. Having spent most of the past 3 years riding at the back by myself on my own rides, it was kind of nice having some company for a change but you chaps have already got quicker than me! 

Another week off my bike will really set me back but there's no chance of doing much at the moment. I was using the pedestrian crossing by the HB Co-op today and a stupid lorry driver decided to drive straight at me even though I was halfway across when he appeared. I sprinted just a few steps off the road to get out of his way and my heart rate was going crazy.

Oh well, at least when I do the next forum ride you lot can be a carrot dangling somewhere up the road in front of me!


----------



## Steve H (19 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Go Steve. 1lb a week should be very do-able, it's about what I have been averaging this year.
> I know what you mean re the comfort eating thing though, very easy to have 'just one more' be it biscuit, sweetie, drink, etc.
> Are you planning a weekly weigh-in? I find it a bit pointless weighing in more often than that, too easy to get frustrated if there's been no real change for a few days.
> 
> Oh, and as for being last up the hills, don't worry Colin will be back with us before too long



Yes - I'm thinking I'll have an 'official' weigh in each Saturday morning. Although it won't take place on Saturday this week as I'm taking the family camping in North Yorkshire. Probably be Monday morning instead.

Did a whole day without chips, biscuits, sweets or beer today. Good start (although very boring!) I wonder how I'll get on whilst camping. Bound to be some beer or wine involved which will challenge the eating will-power.


----------



## Biscuit (20 Apr 2011)

I have a weigh in on a Monday. Make sure I stay focused over the weekend, which is the worst part of the week for me. Good for 5 days then mess it all up on the weekend. Sound familiar?


----------



## Steve H (20 Apr 2011)

Biscuit said:


> I have a weigh in on a Monday. Make sure I stay focused over the weekend, which is the worst part of the week for me. Good for 5 days then mess it all up on the weekend. Sound familiar?



Oh yes... and my weekend eating and drinking can start on a Thursday if I'm not careful!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2011)

Good luck Steve! 

1 pound a week loss isn't really that hard if you are getting the miles in. It's a bit harder doing it when you are only averaging a few miles a week like me ...


----------



## potsy (20 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I feel like that this week, lazy week off work so no cycle commutes, though I have a little errand to run tomorrow so will get 20ish miles in, and a friend has a pass out for Sunday so should do another 25-30 then.
> 
> I think I'll end up a couple of lbs heavier come this Saturday's weigh-in, but I expect that when I have any holiday time, always happens.


----------



## Banjo (22 Apr 2011)

We have just had a week of BBQing wine drinking etc generally pretending to be on holiday. Should have put a bit more salad and a bit less beef burger on the plate  

Luckilly i escaped with only putting a pound on despite about 170 miles on the bike. 12 ST. 6 LB today .

Having changed hardly anything in 3 months of weekly weight watchers thread entries I feel a bit of a fraud here so wont bother with my weekly weight posting now until I get motivated to start losing. Ideally I would like to drop half a stone , I am happy enough at where I am but definitely wouldnt want to gain any more.

Good Luck to everyone else watching their weight.


----------



## david k (24 Apr 2011)

6'2"

at mo around 16s 9lbs

3 weeks ago 17s

my weight ever fluctuates, want to get down to 15s


----------



## carolonabike (24 Apr 2011)

Hey Banjo, how did the 200k go?

Well, I'm astonished! 

I've been away staying with my sister, she's just had an operation, so this week I've been mostly dossing around in their garden enjoying the sunshine. I did do two 5 mile runs and a lot of walking but that was it, exercise wise. But, they don't eat biscuits and I drank less wine than normal . No scales either. So, when I weighed myself this morning I had to get back on the scales to check I wasn't seeing things .... down 2lbs!! 

I didn't eat that much yesterday with travelling all day, so I suppose it could be a fluke, and I may go back up a pound. But, I think it shows what I could achieve if I could give up biscuits and wine. Unfortunately, that's just not going to happen . 

So that's 6lb lost since Jan 1st


----------



## Banjo (25 Apr 2011)

Nice one Carol. I think I could fit in nicely to a dossing around in the garden type regime  Trouble is I would still want the wine and biscuits.

The 200 k ride went really well.I was lucky enough to meet Fiona N at the start and rode around with her and a couple of others in a small group. Really seems to make a big difference compared to riding alone.

Carmarthen Snapper 200km


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2011)

Well as expected I have put a little bit back on this last week due to being off work(no cycle commuting) and eating far too much chocolate and cake.
Damage limitation of 1.5lbs so expect to lose that quickly once I return to normal tomorrow.

Have managed 2 rides only since SITD, an 18 miler and a 28 miler.

As this is my 1st blip this year and it was expected, I am not too unhappy about it, just wish I could control my calorie intake a bit better.


----------



## Banjo (25 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Well as expected I have put a little bit back on this last week due to being off work(no cycle commuting) and eating far too much chocolate and cake.
> Damage limitation of 1.5lbs so expect to lose that quickly once I return to normal tomorrow.
> 
> Have managed 2 rides only since SITD, an 18 miler and a 28 miler.
> ...



I know exactly what you mean re calorie intake. I seem to want to eat even more in weeks I dont cycle as much.

Good luck for next week.


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2011)

Banjo said:


> I know exactly what you mean re calorie intake. I seem to want to eat even more in weeks I dont cycle as much.
> 
> Good luck for next week.



I tend to have spells where I find it hard to stop myself snacking, usually lasts for 2 or 3 days then I get a grip and start eating better again. This is obviously a psychological thing as I do it even after I have just eaten a meal, so I know I'm not still hungry.
I have done this for most of my adult life so it is very hard to stop now, it needs a complete change of mindset on my part, the cycling is glossing over the problem at the minute as I am just doing enough to keep the weight down to this level, as soon as it stops my weight will go up again.

It's going to take a lot of hard work to get where I want to be, but hopefully with the encouragement on here and a contination of lots of riding it can be done


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> I tend to have spells where I find it hard to stop myself snacking, usually lasts for 2 or 3 days then I get a grip and start eating better again. This is obviously a psychological thing as I do it even after I have just eaten a meal, so I know I'm not still hungry.


I don't _normally_ have many things in the house which could cause problems. If I want a snack, I might eat a couple of raw mushrooms, or perhaps a tomato[sup](1)[/sup]. 

A glass of water or a cup of tea is filling without containing (m)any calories





*(1)* I was expecting company this evening and had bought a Snickers Duo as a treat for us. The company did not materialise and I am now acutely aware of a malignant chocolate presence in my home!


----------



## Banjo (25 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I don't _normally_ have many things in the house which could cause problems. If I want a snack, I might eat a couple of raw mushrooms, or perhaps a tomato[sup](1)[/sup].
> 
> A glass of water or a cup of tea is filling without containing (m)any calories
> 
> ...



If that snickers survives the night your a better man than me Colin


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Apr 2011)

Potsy I always found stopping myself from scoffing chocolate and junk food very difficult, cycling on its own doesnt make me lose weight it just makes me fitter. 

What helped me was when I finally managed to stop smoking after 30 years of smoking 20 - 40 a day I realised that I did have the willpower to do whatever I wanted as stopping smoking was the hardest thing I have ever done in my life.

How I control what I eat is I note every single thing I eat, I use this website -> CLICK ME as it makes it nice and easy by working out what you calorie limit is for the day and has a huge database of foods with all the calorie values so I dont have to work it all out, also when you do excerise it factors it in and adjusts you daily limit. What this does for me is lets me see exactly how many calories I am consuming and shows me where I am going wrong.

It works for me because it is a very simple principle eat less calories and excerise more and you will loose weight.

I only tend to do this over spring/summer/autumn and as a result I gain weight over winter. After xmas I was fluctuating between 13 stone and 13 stone 3lbs I managed to get it down a bit until I restarted listing my calorie intake, as of today I weigh just over 12 stone 2 lbs since the 23/3/2011 I have lost around 8 lbs

Things I dont eat regularly are:

Mcdonalds
Burger King
Biscuits
Coffee with cafine
Cornettos or any of these hi calorie ice creams
Easter Eggs
Chocolate Bars & Sweets
High Calorie Breakfast Cereals
Soft Drinks
Pizza
Only allowed Fish & Chips once per week

Of course I have the odd biscuit when offered.

Today I fancied an ice cream so I had a Del Monte Mango Smoothy Ice Cream at 98 calories and it was lovely and better than something that is probably 3 times the calories. I eat Brunch Bars at 160 calories or GoAhead Yogurt Bars at 143 Calories instead of sweets such as Mars Bars at nearly 300 calories and I have completely given up drinking soft drinks and havent had a Mcdonalds or Burger King in over 3 years, and no I dont miss them because like when you give up smoking you realise that you arent missing anything except shoveling shite into your mouth.

Of course I still have somethings now and then for instance on the Spring into the dales that cheese burger and chips, but that is very rare and I was in the perfect position to burn off lots of calories that day.

So I guess it is down to you to find your own way, but one thing is for sure it will require willpower whatever you do but it is worth it in the end. 

Dont think of it as been on a diet. diets are temporary, you need to change your life permanently otherwise the weight wont stay off.


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2011)

Some good advice there Phil, though you do seem to have listed my entire series of foods there 

I had good success too with keeping a food diary, a low tech version of what you do.
I found that there were not that many different foods I ate so once I had built up a list of those I could keep track fairly easily, haven't gone down that route this time but might if I stall later in the year.

Anyway back on track from tomorrow, already bought the salad and fruit for my take to work meals, like Colin says- Keeping the bad stuff out of the house means it can't then be eaten. We have a canteen and choccy machine at work but I never use those, so I only eat what I take with me.

I was surprised to hear how much you put on over winter, thought it was just me that did that


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2011)

Banjo said:


> If that snickers survives the night your a better man than me Colin


I gave the first bar a good talking to and the other one is cringing in the cupboard, waiting to be disciplined at a later date!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> I was surprised to hear how much you put on over winter, thought it was just me that did that



I have 2 lots of clothes winter (fat) & summer (thin).

I find it difficult to reduce the amount of food I eat over winter but as I dont cycle as much but still eat the same amount as I do during the rest of the year when I am cycling loads I put on weight. 

I have tried a turbo trainer but it is just boring and doesnt work for me, I think it is boredom so I just eat.


----------



## Steve H (26 Apr 2011)

Well - week 1 is done and the weigh in this morning was about level. Not a great result for the first week, but considering the long bank holiday weekend and how easy it is to overeat and drink during bbq and beer sessions, I'm actually ok with this. Could be similar again this week though. Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday should be fine, but then I'm going to stay with friends for another long weekend. I do find it tough to eat sensibly very shortly after beer has passed my lips. I know the short answer here is to not drink beer, but not sure I'm prepared to give it up on these great social occasions.


----------



## gb155 (26 Apr 2011)

Room for another here

Currently at 14 stone 6 pounds







(6ft 3")

Need to get my **** back together and get back down to the top end of 13st again


----------



## WychwoodTrev (26 Apr 2011)

I am 6ft 1in and on Jan 11 this year weighed 18 stone with a diet consisting of Ryvita and philidelphia plus fruit at work the a evening meal of meat boiled spuds and loads of green veg plus up to about 100 miles a week on the bike am now down to 15.8 aiming for 13.6 well thats the plan


----------



## gb155 (28 Apr 2011)

1 Pound Down

I am actually starting to think that 14 st 6lbs might be my bodys natural medium tbh

We shall see, but I am taking on board 2250 Calories a day now, having upped it from 1800 because of how bad I felt, I am dropping slowly , guess I will see how the next 4 weeks pans out, but if I stay where I am, wearing "Large" shirts and 32" pants then I have gotta be happy with that.


----------



## potsy (28 Apr 2011)

gb155 said:


> 1 Pound Down
> 
> I am actually starting to think that 14 st 6lbs might be my bodys natural medium tbh
> 
> We shall see, but I am taking on board 2250 Calories a day now, having upped it from 1800 because of how bad I felt, I am dropping slowly , guess I will see how the next 4 weeks pans out, but if I stay where I am, wearing "Large" shirts and 32" pants then I have gotta be happy with that.



Gaz- How did you come to put 8lbs back on since March? That's the sort of thing I do over Xmas due to all the snack food and drink available then.

Sounds like your calorie intake of 2250 will help with your general health, was quite worried to read about your previous intake levels, especially with the amount of effort you put into your cycling.

I still have a little bit of Easter chocolate in the house which I am aware of, and am doing my best to get rid of it this week  already 1lb of the weight I put back on has gone again.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2011)

potsy said:


> Gaz- How did you come to put 8lbs back on since March? That's the sort of thing I do over Xmas due to all the snack food and drink available then.


Posts elsewhere would suggest that work stress might have a lot to do with it ...?

That's how I got fat in the first place. As soon as I got home from the mega-stress at work, I'd start on the cheese and pickle sandwiches and I wouldn't stop until the bread and cheese ran out.

Nowadays it is the stress of no-work, no-money and it is beer rather than food; same basic problem though.

All this talk of food is making me hungry! I've just realised that I forgot to have breakfast - it is 18 hours since my last meal. 

I'll be back ...!


----------



## gb155 (28 Apr 2011)

Colin, Its not that TBH

What happened about 2 weekends ago was I drank and drank and drank, None alcoholic drinks , The 8 pounds was gained over the weekend, Friday night, sat, Sunday I didnt stop.

Its not shifted since, I suspect It might have been dehydration ?


----------



## 661-Pete (28 Apr 2011)

gb155 said:


> I am actually starting to think that 14 st 6lbs might be my bodys natural medium tbh


I would think so too. A BMI of just over 25 is something I can only dream of! Why not leave it at that, and accept that there will be fluctuations of a few lbs each way...


*But:*


gb155 said:


> What happened about 2 weekends ago was I *drank and drank and drank*, None alcoholic drinks , The 8 pounds was gained over the weekend, Friday night, sat, Sunday I didnt stop.
> 
> Its not shifted since, I suspect It might have been dehydration ?


Gaz, do you have diabetes? (you may have mentioned it in another thread). Obvious symptom. If not, I presume you've had your sugars tested, at least...


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2011)

gb155 said:


> Colin, Its not that TBH
> 
> What happened about 2 weekends ago was I drank and drank and drank, None alcoholic drinks , The 8 pounds was gained over the weekend, Friday night, sat, Sunday I didnt stop.
> 
> Its not shifted since, I suspect It might have been dehydration ?


Oops - sorry for jumping to conclusions Gaz!

Well if you had got very dehydrated, you probably thought you'd lost more weight than you actually had and taking in all those fluids just got you back to where you should have been? In that case, you might not have put any fat back on.

I remember spending too long in the sun without a drink as a teenager and drinking 4 pints of milk back to back when I got home, and another time pint after pint of (diluted!) Rose's Lime Cordial.

It's actually something to be wary about because of the risk of hyponaetremia or water intoxication!


----------



## yello (28 Apr 2011)

I'm a newbie to this thread but just to gloat say that my weight has just dropped under 70kg for the first time in decades. I was around 75kg around Christmas time. My weight loss is due to not eating the likes of bread, pasta, rice, etc but is also due to simply eating less. I still have cake or pastry treats on a pretty much daily basis and I haven't really been fanatical about sticking to the regime so I'm pleased the weight has gone with relatively little restrictive practice. 

What has been noticeable is that I had a couple of what I'll call plateau stages. That is, my weight would drop, say, a kilo almost overnight then stabilise at that before dropping again. 

I never thought I'd be one to feel chuffed at loosing weight but I must admit to allowing myself a smug smile when the scales read 69.3 this morning!!


----------



## Steve H (28 Apr 2011)

Little cheeky mid-week weigh in and I'm down a couple of pounds to 16stone13. Let's hope another weekend of beer and bbq's doesn't ruin it!


----------



## gb155 (28 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Oops - sorry for jumping to conclusions Gaz!
> 
> Well if you had got very dehydrated, you probably thought you'd lost more weight than you actually had and taking in all those fluids just got you back to where you should have been? In that case, you might not have put any fat back on.
> 
> ...



No need for you to say sorry, your thoughts made sense based on my postings.

TBH tho the way im riding, it simply cant be 8 pounds of fat, I climb, sprint and cruise better now than before I gained them, leading me to believe it was dehydration TBH


----------



## gb155 (29 Apr 2011)

SOOOOOOOOOOOO

I have trawled over my food diary, I missed something, In trying to beat SED I have missed out of detail, some of it was dehydration, however, trying to beat SED is also another reason for the gain, glad I have found out the issue, now I am gonna get back to basics and kill this 8 pounds

Only issue being, im now FULL of a stinking cold :0(


----------



## gb155 (30 Apr 2011)

Ok, looks like I have stopped the rot, weight gain wise.

Now to go on the offensive now I realise the cause and get it back off ASAP, been a horrible few weeks TBH, Beating SED will need to wait until I get back down to where I was, then I can try again, only this time, I wont take my eye off the ball

Wish me luck


----------



## Steve H (2 May 2011)

Two weeks into this campaign...

down another couple of pounds this morning. That's four in total to 16stone11. Been a long time since I've been this side of 17 stones on the scales. Looking forward to throwing away those 40 inch trousers that I was bursting out of not too long ago.


----------



## david k (2 May 2011)

dont throw em away, fold em up and put them away
i have trousers for all weights, from 34 - 40 "


----------



## gb155 (2 May 2011)

Not cycled all week, however, 3 pounds down WHOOT


----------



## ColinJ (2 May 2011)

Steve H said:


> Two weeks into this campaign...
> 
> down another couple of pounds this morning. That's four in total to 16stone11. Been a long time since I've been this side of 17 stones on the scales. Looking forward to throwing away those 40 inch trousers that I was bursting out of not too long ago.


I can really see the difference from when you came out on that first forum ride not so long back!


----------



## JiMBR (3 May 2011)

This is a good place for inspiration...keep up the good work folks!




Thought I would pitch in as I'm back at WW after a wee break.

Total loss of 6st and I'm now sitting at 18st 7lbs.


My goal weight is 15st and I WILL get there!


It's a long journey but so worth it!


----------



## Steve H (4 May 2011)

david k said:


> dont throw em away, fold em up and put them away
> i have trousers for all weights, from 34 - 40 "




I'm guessing that this is as you have lost weight over a period of time from 40" down to 34" rather than the other way round! This is a good idea. However I'm thinking I'd like a ceremonial style throwing out of the old as a clear indication that I'm not going back up again.



ColinJ said:


> I can really see the difference from when you came out on that first forum ride not so long back!




Cheers Colin. Your hilly rides are a real inspiration. The pain of carrying a lot of weight up big hills is a good motivator for sticking with this.



JiMBR said:


> Total loss of 6st and I'm now sitting at 18st 7lbs.
> 
> My goal weight is 15st and I WILL get there!



Nice one Jim. Sounds like you've made some awesome progress there!


----------



## gb155 (5 May 2011)

JiMBR said:


> This is a good place for inspiration...keep up the good work folks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sounds to me that you have nailed it , way to go


----------



## Panter (5 May 2011)

Yee ha, I'm now overweight 
Ok, so that's not great but first time I've not been obese for many Years 

Incidentally, I'm the first to scorn BMI figures but its still a nice feeling


----------



## potsy (5 May 2011)

Panter said:


> Yee ha, I'm now overweight
> Ok, so that's not great but first time I've not been obese for many Years
> 
> Incidentally, I'm the first to scorn BMI figures but its still a nice feeling



Ha ha, I've recently become only 'overweight' too Panter, now to get into the 'normal' range but have you seen how much more we have to lose to get there?





Made a bad mistake yesterday, bought 8 cans of Pepsi Max for £2 in Tesco only to discover they were the real thing and full sugar ones, oh well might as well drink 'em now they're here 

Steve- I threw a load of my old trousers out the other day, 38" waist were way too baggy on me now, 36" are getting loose fit too, can't wait to go and buy some 34" again


----------



## Banjo (5 May 2011)

JiMBR said:


> This is a good place for inspiration...keep up the good work folks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impressive results there JMBR.


----------



## Panter (6 May 2011)

potsy said:


> Ha ha, I've recently become only 'overweight' too Panter, now to get into the 'normal' range but have you seen how much more we have to lose to get there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, it's a long, long way from the top end of "overweight" to "normal"





Still, the struggle continues...
Weighed in at 15st 8lbs again this morning, I'm a little disappointed not to have lost any but also relieved that there's no gain.
I'm always a little wary when there's a good weight drop in the space of a week in case it's dehydration or whatever so it's nice, in some ways, to stabilize.
Mind you, the last long weekend of beer and BBQ's probably didn't help





You sound at about the same trouser stage as me, used to wear 40" (a little snug



) then 38", now even my 36" are loose and my MTB shorts kept sliding down last night





Best of luck and congratulations all, it's just so much work!


----------



## gb155 (6 May 2011)

14Stone 3 Pounds this AM

Thats without any form of cycling in a week now.

I finally have control of what I can eat when Im off for the bike for any reason

Now I need to get the hell BACK on it ASAP


----------



## gb155 (6 May 2011)

potsy said:


> Ha ha, I've recently become only 'overweight' too Panter, now to get into the 'normal' range but have you seen how much more we have to lose to get there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Panter/Pots (Not Panting Pot's) 

The feeling I had when I dropped into the Overweight category was one of the most amazing I ever felt on my journey, savour it boys, you have earnt it.


----------



## Steve H (7 May 2011)

16stone9 this morning. That's 2 pounds off for the week. Result.


----------



## gb155 (7 May 2011)

Steve H said:


> 16stone9 this morning. That's 2 pounds off for the week. Result.



Good work my man

Im happily sat at 14stone 4 pounds, no cycling in a week, I assume this is my body's natural and I'm pretty happy being this weight off the bike.

Once I get back on it, then its a different matter.


----------



## Steve H (7 May 2011)

Cheers Gaz - I remember you passing me on the way down through 17 stone. I regularly look at your site for a bit of motivation!


----------



## gb155 (7 May 2011)

Steve H said:


> Cheers Gaz - I remember you passing me on the way down through 17 stone. I regularly look at your site for a bit of motivation!



Glad it helps

Though there isnt much new content me beng off the bike right now, will probs do a post to celebrate the 100, 000 visitor though :-)

Keep up the good work my man


----------



## Melonfish (9 May 2011)

Hello all,

I'm Pete from warrington, i'm 31 a father of two and overweight.
i'm 6'2" tall which for my family is pretty tall, my old man had to stand on tiptoes to get into the police back in 89 (5'8")
i've never really been small, i mean i could see my ribs as a kid but my stomach always stuck out, my mum and dad know how to cook and i enjoyed eating it simple as.
in my teens i was pretty thin, 33" waist and no belly, couldn't tell you what i weighed but i know it wasn't that much.
however after around 2002 i was laid off work and i started to pile it on, it crept from there until around 2004 i was around 18 and a half stone.
i dieted a few times and sometimes managed to drop to as little as 17st but i'd always put it back on again. oddly i'm one of those people who around christmas gets really ill and then looses weight! still never helped.

anyways i decided to cycle more, i had a dodgy MTB and i used it for work, however all this did was increase my food consumption as it made me flippin hungry. at my max i was 19st 10lbs and a 44inch waist

then at the end of feb i developed a stomach complaint, initially they thought it was an ulcer but its really limited my eating, initially i didn't eat at all due to the pain, then as i've introduced foods i've managed plain things and slowly i've built up what i can eat.
i was 18 and a half at the end of feb. now i'm 16st 4lbs
i've bottomed out, i've met where the new eating habits and my activity join, i'm not really loosing any more but i'm certainly not gaining it.

i've bought myself another bike, a hybrid classic and my plan is not just to loose weight but to actually get fit, my health isn't great, the illness has shown that. so i hope to post my progress on here as there is some epic stuff on here guys, Gaz your change is amazing m8!
its 5 miles to work from my house thats 50 miles a week to start for cycling and with my new eating habits i hope to reduce my weight further.
pete


----------



## Steve H (9 May 2011)

Good luck Pete.

Bit too much enjoying myself over the weekend has slipped me a couple of pounds. Grrr, curses. Very enjoyable beer and curry though!! Got a long hilly ride next weekend. This should motivate me to get back into things this week!


----------



## gb155 (9 May 2011)

Ditto to Good Luck wish Pete

Im sat at 14st 5 Pounds today still, thats good IMHO

The GREAT news is I should be back on the bike within the next day or 2 if all goes well, it feels like xmas


----------



## Rebel Ian (9 May 2011)

When I started dieting in prep for LEJoG I started at 13-13. My target weight for the ride is 12-08. Played with dieting for the first 8 weeks then started doing it properly 10 days ago.

Weighed in this morning at 13-03. Getting there.


----------



## WychwoodTrev (9 May 2011)

I am now 15.3 so a total loss of 3 stone since jan 11th 
A big well done to all the outher weight loss peeps


----------



## potsy (9 May 2011)

Steve H said:


> Good luck Pete.
> 
> Bit too much enjoying myself over the weekend has slipped me a couple of pounds. Grrr, curses. Very enjoyable beer and curry though!! Got a long hilly ride next weekend. This should motivate me to get back into things this week!


My holiday lapse has continued for a second week, need to snap out of it and get back to my former good habits.
I reckon I have put 3lbs back on and could feel it on tonights commute.
I am blaming Tesco having cornetto enigma's on special offer


----------



## Steve H (9 May 2011)

potsy said:


> My holiday lapse has continued for a second week, need to snap out of it and get back to my former good habits.
> I reckon I have put 3lbs back on and could feel it on tonights commute.
> I am blaming Tesco having cornetto enigma's on special offer



Ah well - looks like you and I will be bringing up the rear again on Sunday Potsy, hauling our big bellies up those hills!


----------



## ColinJ (9 May 2011)

I must have forgotten to click the _Add Reply_ button because my last post hasn't appeared. 

Never mind, the gist of it was this - since I was 30, my weight has varied between 10 st 10 lbs and 16 st 7 lbs and I've made the cycle up and down in size about 4 times now - _*The price of success is eternal vigilance!*_



Steve H said:


> Ah well - looks like you and I will be bringing up the rear again on Sunday Potsy, hauling our big bellies up those hills!


As long as you wait for me at the summits - I've hardly touched my bike since the last forum ride to Waddington! In fact - I only actually touched it to change that bulging front tyre for a new one. (The old tyre had split internally and was all set to explode!)


----------



## Melonfish (10 May 2011)

Thanks guys! i'll admit this weekend i have indulged a little myself, mentaly i'm thinking that my new bike will be here soon so i can relax a little.
then after i've eaten a fair bit i chide myself and think not to pile it on heh.

put a few pounds on but looking forward to loosing it on the new wheels. unfortunatly i have to wait about a week or so for it to show up (mail order) and my old bike sadly has gone to bicycle heaven after a trip to Delamere, the return journey pretty much killed it.
Pete


ps big well done to wychwood m8! 3 stone is alot of weight.


----------



## endoman (18 May 2011)

today is 2 and half weeks into cycling, I have cut out midweek alcohol totally and cut down at the weekend a lot as well. Used to drink far too much! 
Total cycled so far is 150 miles, feeling much better in myself, will weigh today to see if any change. Hope to loose 20 -25 kilos eventually,


----------



## endoman (18 May 2011)

weigh in done, down 4 kilos,


----------



## JiMBR (18 May 2011)

Excellent job endoman...keep-up the good work!


----------



## The Jogger (20 May 2011)

Got on the scales Sunday after my Ireland few days, disappointed to see 14st 10lbs omg was kicking myself. Decided to cut out bread apart from a little spud bread twice a week and cut out most spuds and pasta. Today I was 14st 5lbs but can I keeep it up? I've cycled 75miles so far this week, which is up and hopefully is part of the reason for the loss.


----------



## gb155 (20 May 2011)

Get in

I'm 2 pounds away from being back to my lightest 

The biggest loser bars have deffo helped with energy and I've killed it on the bike today


----------



## phil120867 (21 May 2011)

hi all,

I seemed to have missed all 3 pages of this. I'm 43 5'8'' and 13st 5ib this morning. I've been looking to get down to 12 st 6lb or there abouts for about 3 years. i regularly ride, train, commute up to 5 or 6 times a week, usually 2 hours max at any one time. My issue is that as i have got fitter, I have got fatter. I'm just hungry all the time. I also like to go as fast as I can all the time, I regulary average 21mph over 17 miles on the way home from work and I ride with a bunch of really fit (younger) guys so I'm always running at 75-100% max BHP. I have a resting HR of about 41. I cut out all booze 4 years ago but I've got fatter since. I eat the usual stuff, pasta, spuds, chips once a week, sandwiches & coke for lunch, the odd (!) cake from the girls in the office, fruit N fibre as a 9pm snack. I'm not sure what else to do, I've done the slimfast thing (stayed the same), I've tried protein shakes as a post ride drink. I've given up energy bars in favour of an oat based homemade flapjack thing. If I don't eat a lot I find it difficult to ride home or keep up on the 2 hour MTB ride. What else should I do? I was thinking of doing slower rides to burn fat but I'm very time limited (family, job etc), so I'd have to use the time I usually go out riding with the lads?


----------



## endoman (25 May 2011)

95.6 K this morning, up a bit, will claim it as new muscle


----------



## gb155 (27 May 2011)

14 stone, zero pounds, cant wait for the end of the month to update my sig


----------



## JohnHenry (27 May 2011)

phil120867 said:


> hi all,
> 
> I seemed to have missed all 3 pages of this. I'm 43 5'8'' and 13st 5ib this morning. I've been looking to get down to 12 st 6lb or there abouts for about 3 years. i regularly ride, train, commute up to 5 or 6 times a week, usually 2 hours max at any one time. My issue is that as i have got fitter, I have got fatter. I'm just hungry all the time. I also like to go as fast as I can all the time, I regulary average 21mph over 17 miles on the way home from work and I ride with a bunch of really fit (younger) guys so I'm always running at 75-100% max BHP. I have a resting HR of about 41. I cut out all booze 4 years ago but I've got fatter since. I eat the usual stuff, pasta, spuds, chips once a week, sandwiches & coke for lunch, the odd (!) cake from the girls in the office, fruit N fibre as a 9pm snack. I'm not sure what else to do, I've done the slimfast thing (stayed the same), I've tried protein shakes as a post ride drink. I've given up energy bars in favour of an oat based homemade flapjack thing. If I don't eat a lot I find it difficult to ride home or keep up on the 2 hour MTB ride. What else should I do? I was thinking of doing slower rides to burn fat but I'm very time limited (family, job etc), so I'd have to use the time I usually go out riding with the lads?



Tell more about the sandwiches - I've found that cutting out bread and CERTAINLY butter and cheese (but keeping pasta - watch out for oily/fatty sauces) has helped my loss of three stone over the past 18 months. It's the fat retention that was causing the problem so chips (unless oven chips in FryLite) have to be a thing of the past. Maybe lose the coke at lunch. Bananas, and all other fruit and veg as snacks when hungry. Have you tried having six smaller meals a day if you are always hungry? It IS TOUGH but you CAN do it!


----------



## Biscuit (27 May 2011)

87.2kg this morning, but feeling more trim. Know that sounds odd, but I think I've increased muscle on the legs due to the extra cycling this week. 

Still trying to get to 85kg, very elusive. I WILL get there !!

Phil / John H, I also found dropping bread / flour was effective, but couldn't maintain the bike training / commute, as I just kept bonking on the return trip, to dangerous levels. Nearly fell off the bike one day.


----------



## Steve H (30 May 2011)

Yo-yo'd back up a few more pounds to 17stone0. Need to focus a bit more over next few weeks to get back on track.


----------



## phil120867 (30 May 2011)

JohnHenry said:


> Tell more about the sandwiches - I've found that cutting out bread and CERTAINLY butter and cheese (but keeping pasta - watch out for oily/fatty sauces) has helped my loss of three stone over the past 18 months. It's the fat retention that was causing the problem so chips (unless oven chips in FryLite) have to be a thing of the past. Maybe lose the coke at lunch. Bananas, and all other fruit and veg as snacks when hungry. Have you tried having six smaller meals a day if you are always hungry? It IS TOUGH but you CAN do it!



I've now gone for wholewheat pasta & tuna for lunch (although I'm already bored), I've eased off the pace on rides, I'm riding a single speed MTB, cut out most bread no coke or crisps (twiglets on occasion), omelet for breakfasts, fruit for snacks and cut out my weekly fry up and my weekly chips. Over the last couple of weeks I've lost quite a bit yesterday I was 12st 12lb post ride from about 13st 7lbs 3 weeks ago. I'm sticking to it this time. I am also allowing treats but I'm trying not to eat after tea time and I find its not really necessary to eat during rides of up to 2.5 hours long.


----------



## potsy (30 May 2011)

Steve H said:


> Yo-yo'd back up a few more pounds to 17stone0. Need to focus a bit more over next few weeks to get back on track.



Me too Steve. 
May has been a very bad month, missed lots of cycle commutes due to illness and a lot of comfort eating has seen my weight shoot back up to 14st 4lbs.
Had got down to 13st 11lbs so need to get back on track in June. 

I find it very difficult to limit my eating when I'm off the bike for any length of time, must try harder.


----------



## The Jogger (30 May 2011)

My problem is I just love my food and can't seem to cut down for more than three days.


----------



## gb155 (31 May 2011)

potsy said:


> Me too Steve.
> May has been a very bad month, missed lots of cycle commutes due to illness and a lot of comfort eating has seen my weight shoot back up to 14st 4lbs.
> Had got down to 13st 11lbs so need to get back on track in June.
> 
> *I find it very difficult to limit my eating when I'm off the bike for any length of time*, must try harder.



+1


----------



## Melonfish (31 May 2011)

glad to see i'm not the only one, i tend to find that when i'm limiting my breakfast and lunch i end up stuffing my face at dinner.
just glad my bike is finally here and tomorrow i start my commute!


----------



## gb155 (1 Jun 2011)

Hurrah, It's June & my sig finally looks better, now to really crack on !


----------



## Banjo (1 Jun 2011)

Well done Gaz, looks like your going well now, Good Luck


----------



## potsy (1 Jun 2011)

gb155 said:


> Hurrah, It's June & my sig finally looks better, now to really crack on !



13st 2lbs ????? What you done chopped a leg off?


----------



## gb155 (2 Jun 2011)

Thanks Banjo

Pot's no, its called CHUNAL, stop pussying out and it might help you too ;-)


----------



## Steve H (2 Jun 2011)

gb155 said:


> Thanks Banjo
> 
> Pot's no, its called CHUNAL, stop pussying out and it might help you too ;-)



I'm lost. What's CHUNAL?


----------



## gb155 (2 Jun 2011)

Steve H said:


> I'm lost. What's CHUNAL?




It's something that Pot's is allergic to

Its a rather long and large hill :-)


----------



## potsy (2 Jun 2011)

Steve H said:


> I'm lost. What's CHUNAL?



Compared to the hills we do Steve it's a large speed bump Gaz thinks it's a hill 

Gaz- Really 13st 2lb? That's some loss pal, you were 14st odd the other week


----------



## Steve H (2 Jun 2011)

gb155 said:


> It's something that Pot's is allergic to
> 
> Its a rather long and large hill :-)






potsy said:


> Compared to the hills we do Steve it's a large speed bump Gaz thinks it's a hill
> 
> Gaz- Really 13st 2lb? That's some loss pal, you were 14st odd the other week



There's only one way to settle this boys - FIGHT!

Oh no - been watching too much Harry Hill on the telly. The only real way to settle this is for Gaz and Potsy to race each other up this monster mountain / gentle incline. Last one to the top makes a public CycleChat apology for defamation of character!


----------



## gb155 (2 Jun 2011)

potsy said:


> Compared to the hills we do Steve it's a large speed bump Gaz thinks it's a hill
> 
> Gaz- Really 13st 2lb? That's some loss pal, you were 14st odd the other week



Get out your Garmin tracks or shut it :-)

Yeah, was upto 14 st 7pounds at the start of the may

I've killed it the last 2 and a half weeks


----------



## gb155 (2 Jun 2011)

Steve H said:


> There's only one way to settle this boys - FIGHT!
> 
> Oh no - been watching too much Harry Hill on the telly. The only real way to settle this is for Gaz and Potsy to race each other up this monster mountain / gentle incline. Last one to the top makes a public CycleChat apology for defamation of character!



AGREED !

C'on Pot's you man enough ?


----------



## potsy (2 Jun 2011)

gb155 said:


> AGREED !
> 
> C'on Pot's you man enough ?


Only if big Steve comes too! 
Anyway you're a stone lighter and 10 years younger than me, I need at least 5 minutes head start.


----------



## gb155 (3 Jun 2011)

potsy said:


> Only if big Steve comes too!
> Anyway you're a stone lighter and 10 years younger than me, I need at least 5 minutes head start.



BUT Chunal is NOTHING to you is it, so no head start is needed ?

Plus I have a dead weight of 2 stone in skin to lug up hills, much harder than it sounds.

It's ok to admit Im God-like and your not Pot's, or you gonna take the challenge ?

PS Steve is welcome to come, we need a photographer at the "Finish line" and someone to nurse you home ;-)


----------



## Melonfish (5 Jun 2011)

gb155 said:


> Get out your Garmin tracks or shut it :-)
> 
> Yeah, was upto 14 st 7pounds at the start of the may
> 
> I've killed it the last 2 and a half weeks



"killed it" blimey not half, well done tho, thats one hell of a loss!
you best start wearing bigger shoes or you'll fall through grids


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2011)

potsy said:


> Gaz- Really 13st 2lb? That's some loss pal, you were 14st odd the other week





gb155 said:


> Yeah, was upto 14 st 7pounds at the start of the may
> 
> I've killed it the last 2 and a half weeks





gb155 said:


> Plus I have a dead weight of 2 stone in skin to lug up hills, much harder than it sounds.


I know you won't like to hear this Gaz but it is time to stop! Losing weight that is, not cycling.

You probably _do_ have 2 stone of loose skin until you have that operation to remove it.

That means that the weight of the rest of your body is about 11 stone. The lightest I have ever been as an adult is 10 st 10 lbs and I am 2 inches shorter than you - I was a bag of bones! I can see from your photos that you are about the same basic build as me which means that you are getting dangerously close to being underweight.

If you don't stop here, you will continue your relentless journey downwards from being morbidly obese, barely pausing at a healthy weight and will plunge straight on through to anoriexia. I've witnessed anorexia at first hand and if you thought that obesity was a problem, just wait until your legs are the size that your arms are now and your arms are like a little girl's.

You should now change your focus to weight maintenance. You've beaten obesity to death with a big stick and all you will be doing now is beating _yourself_ up with it!

Given your SED, I'd be willing to bet that you will find weight maintenance harder than the loss, so there is your new challenge - stay the same weight until you have the surgery, and after you recover from that, maintain whatever weight you are then! ***

Good luck!

*** PS I know the tricks - no drinking loads of water to make the scales read what you want them to read! Always weigh yourself straight after getting up, and not having refused to pee for two days and having drunk 2 or 3 litres of water to artificially inflate the reading!


----------



## Baggy (5 Jun 2011)

ColinJ speaks sense! Have to say I also read your post Gaz post and thought eek! - I'd be happy and fairly slim at 11 stone and I'm only 5'4"!!

I know maintaining a healthy weight is less easy for some of us than others...when I lost 3 stone a few years ago I was utterly paranoid that if I didn't exercise enough I'd suddenly wake up one morning and be 3 stone heavier overnight. After a while, I realised that wasn't going to happen, and although I gained a few pounds, managed to get a good balance between exercise/rest/calorie intake.

"so there is your new challenge - stay the same weight until you have the surgery, and after you recover from that, maintain whatever weight you are then!" ***

That sounds like a great plan! You stick to that, and in turn I'll make an effort to lose another half stone by September!


----------



## gb155 (6 Jun 2011)

Guys (Esp Colin)

I know what you are saying

BUT I was almost back upto 15 stone, that happened in about 10 days, so I had to get back on it, Im 100% happy at just under 14 stone, but with my SED Its easy to either lose or gain weight, not so much maintain .

Im now back to where I was, I dont wish to lose any more, what I do want tho, is to get my performance on the bike as good as it can be.

All the weight number stack up to make me happy

Body Fat

BMI

Physical size

I now just need to get the SED beaten, Dont worry I have no intention of lurching towards anorexia guys.

Colin, sounds like first had experience there dude


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Jun 2011)

Despite my lack off elloquence, the following is intended in the most respectful way possible.

Dont be so naive re anorexia, no-one has the intention of lurching towards anorexia and you cant ward it off with a few words and a bit of good intention, its an illness, something people dont see coming and dont realise when they have it (then they do realise they have it, they usually are ready for recovery).

You must have learnt a thing or two in your epic weight loss journey, one of those things should have been that its not safe/normal to lose 1.5 stone in 2.5 weeks, dont kid yourself that this is ok, keep your head in the game and dont get carried away!

I am just trying to be realistic here, I am approx the same height as you and I weigh something around 11.5 to 12 stone myself (It teeters based on whether I've been running a lot) and I am skinny (I have the hip bones and visible ribs to prove it). So if as you say, you have 2 stone of excess skin, and so your actual body weight is likely so be something like 11 stone, at your height this would make me think you are a approaching a rake like physique. I've been at 11st 2lbs once, at 6'2"-6'3" and whilst I felt healthy enough in my everyday activities at 1st, my running times worsened and I looked super thin. Of course my experience isnt universal it would be naive to assume so, but I think even if we generalise around these figures we can conclude that you are likely somewhere close to weight you should maintain and you should be very careful about loosing more weight, especially the sort of fluctuations you are talking about.


I have seen a few posts by you in the last few months that made me a little concerned for you (but I have been quite reluctant to say anything, because I'm not so great in not sounding insulting) as you often come accross to me as addicted/obsessed with exercise and over the top intensity, might be time to start thinking with your head mate!

I wish you the best and sorry if the above doesnt come off how I intended!


----------



## gb155 (6 Jun 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> Despite my lack off elloquence, the following is intended in the most respectful way possible.
> 
> Dont be so naive re anorexia, no-one has the intention of lurching towards anorexia and you cant ward it off with a few words and a bit of good intention, its an illness, something people dont see coming and dont realise when they have it (then they do realise they have it, they usually are ready for recovery).
> 
> ...




Pardon the pun

But let me digest your words - then I'll try to answer as much as I can


----------



## potsy (6 Jun 2011)

Rob3rt said:


> You must have learnt a thing or two in your epic weight loss journey, one of those things should have been that its not safe/normal to lose 1.5 stone in 2.5 weeks, dont kid yourself that this is ok, keep your head in the game and dont get carried away!



This was why I asked you were you really 13t 2lb now, I thought it was a typing error and you were going to say you meant 13st 12lb 
That is a huge fluctuation in such a short space of time Gaz, I can't imagine eating so little as to lose that much in just a couple of weeks.

Hope you take these comments as they are intended, don't want to hear of you having other health issues just to 'kill it' as you say.


----------



## gb155 (7 Jun 2011)

potsy said:


> *This was why I asked you were you really 13t 2lb now, I thought it was a typing error and you were going to say you meant 13st 12lb*
> That is a huge fluctuation in such a short space of time Gaz, I can't imagine eating so little as to lose that much in just a couple of weeks.
> 
> Hope you take these comments as they are intended, don't want to hear of you having other health issues just to 'kill it' as you say.



SHEET, DOH AND DOUBLE DOH

I DID Mean 13st 12 Pounds

Now I know why your all so worried


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2011)

gb155 said:


> SHEET, DOH AND DOUBLE DOH
> 
> I DID Mean 13st 12 Pounds
> 
> Now I know why your all so worried


Ah ah! Still, if you don't stop now then in a few weeks time you will be 13-2 and then we will be back to where we thought we were, if you see what I mean!


----------



## gb155 (7 Jun 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Ah ah! Still, if you don't stop now then in a few weeks time you will be 13-2 and then we will be back to where we thought we were, if you see what I mean!




Indeed :-)


----------



## endoman (8 Jun 2011)

Another couple of weeks, another couple of kilos gone, nearly a stone gone so far, plenty more to go yet!


----------



## Panter (10 Jun 2011)

Well done all




and thanks for the kind words further back Gaz, there's no greater motivator than yourself





I've been struggling last couple of weeks, I just keep loosing focus. Hopefully I'm back in the game now though (page 12 for my thread)

Any tips for staying on track? I know that there won't be, the person that could do that would be a multi-millionaire by now!
But, I know how to lose weight, I'm even quite good at it! but, staying focussed is my hardest challenge, as I suspect it is for 99.9% of people struggling with weight loss.


----------



## gb155 (11 Jun 2011)

Panter said:


> *Well done all
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks dude, now , where do I send the cheque :-)


----------



## Panter (11 Jun 2011)

Same as discussed Gaz, same as discussed...


----------



## potsy (11 Jun 2011)

gb155 said:


> Thanks dude, now , where do I send the cheque :-)



Send it via me Gaz and I'll look after for Panter 

Back on track now after my recent wobbles (pun intended) down to 13st 11lb after going back up to 14st 3lb ovr the last few weeks.
Just need to stay 'man flu' free for a while now and get back to cycle commuting full time.

Well done to all those that have lost weight recently, and to those that haven't- stop slacking


----------



## Baggy (11 Jun 2011)

I need to stop slacking! Seem to be losing inches, not weight at the moment. That's fine, but I really need to shift some lard to help me lug my carcass uphill a bit more efficiently!


----------



## Steve H (16 Jun 2011)

potsy said:


> and to those that haven't- stop slacking



Think I'm in the slacking category. Must try harder!


----------



## Melonfish (16 Jun 2011)

well i've been cycling proper now for nearly 2 and a half weeks.
i've done 126 miles and to date haven't lost much weight at all LOL.
however, my waist is a touch smaller, my belly is definitely shrinking and my legs are now bigger.
i've always had big cyclist legs, however now they're more defined and when i walk around you can see the muscles in em.
at this point i'm just turning fat into useful muscle, with luck soon i should start burning more fat 
pete


----------



## Banjo (16 Jun 2011)

Im a bit of a slacker at the moment .Put on half a stone over the winter and it doesnt want to go. 

May have to do something really drastic like stop drinking beer and wine for a while.I dont drink a lot but its probably the easiest way to drop my calorie intake without being hungry all the time.


----------



## Rebel Ian (20 Jun 2011)

Banjo said:


> Im a bit of a slacker at the moment .Put on half a stone over the winter and it doesnt want to go.
> 
> May have to do something really drastic like stop drinking beer and wine for a while.I dont drink a lot but its probably the easiest way to drop my calorie intake without being hungry all the time.



I always think drinks with calories in are a bit of a waste of calories. That said it's taken all the will power I have to cut out alcohol since the start of April in prep formy LEJoG ride. 500 calories in a bottle of wine but it doesn't stop there - once I've had a glass or two I get peckish and start raiding the cupboards for food!

But......it works! Along with cutting out alocohol I've been calorie counting and cut out takeaways, crisps, sweets and biscuits and I've gone from 13-13 to 12-08 which was my LEJoG target weight  .


----------



## Baggy (20 Jun 2011)

Well done Rebel Ian! 

I'm still stuck at 12 stone - nothing put on, nothing taken off. Suppose that's ok as I've been quite indulgent for the last couple of weeks, but I must make more of an effort.


----------



## Rebel Ian (20 Jun 2011)

Baggy said:


> Well done Rebel Ian!
> 
> I'm still stuck at 12 stone - nothing put on, nothing taken off. Suppose that's ok as I've been quite indulgent for the last couple of weeks, but I must make more of an effort.




Thank you. When I set my weight loss target I'd have been happy with anything starting with a 12. To actually get to my target 2 weeks before we set off is great.

Next I need to learn moderation as it's either eat everything bad or eat nothing bad.


----------



## Baggy (20 Jun 2011)

Rebel Ian said:


> Next I need to learn moderation as it's either eat everything bad or eat nothing bad.


That's always been my problem, too...


----------



## Rebel Ian (20 Jun 2011)

Baggy said:


> That's always been my problem, too...




I find dieting easy. There's certain times in the evening where i get really peckish but I can resist that. What I can't do is have a little bit of anything. I don't think i was born with the "enough" gene.

If it's a biscuit it's four, if it's sweets it's a whole packet and if it's a glass of wine it'll be the whole bottle. I find it easier to just cut it all out but then I'm either gaining weight or losing it. I just want to learn how to maintain it.

I know once I've finished LEJoG I'll try and maintain my weight at sub 13 stone and for a while I'll manage it. Just one takeaway a week and maybe no drinking on school nights etc. Then it starts to creep and I end up eating and drinking badly all the time and I'll be back at 14 stone.


----------



## endoman (22 Jun 2011)

Weigh in day again, now down 8 kilos since starting at end of April,


----------



## Biscuit (22 Jun 2011)

endoman said:


> Weigh in day again, now down 8 kilos since starting at end of April,



That's just excellent.. well done!


----------



## Shaun (22 Jun 2011)

I rode without my jacket today - for the first time this summer - because I finally came to the conclusion that hiding my belly isn't worth the buckets of sweat when I finally arrive at work.

And, thankfully, finally, because my belly has got a little smaller!!!  

I'm sure I'm not the only one who's done it - and probably won't be the last - but since piling on the pounds I've become very body concious. Silly things. Pulling my shirts down at the back when I bent over, so I don't flash my bottom-cleavage (_because my jeans are so flippin' tight that they don't fit properly and I flat refuse to spend money on any more jeans!!_). Wearing big, long, baggy tops to hide the paunch. Having to leave the works' shirts in the cupboard because the buttons around the middle splay open to reveal belly skin because they fit so tight!!!  

I've been working on changing my diet for the better and getting more miles in for a few months now, and at my last weigh-in I'd lost 6 pounds. Not a massive amount when you consider I'm four-five stone overweight, but a good start, and a move in the right direction. Less fatty/sugary crap. More healthy stuff. Smaller portions. A simple equation that can fly out of the window quicker than Concorde when you're back at home and all the delights of the kitchen cupboard are laid bare and there for the taking!!!!

Well I wore a work shirt today that I haven't worn in months and instead of being button-popping tight, there is the tiniest bit of 'give' in the material. Not much; but YES!!!! It's finally going in the right direction!!  

Oh, and well done to the rest of you who are working on it. Keep at it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## JiMBR (22 Jun 2011)

Good to see that you are starting to see small differences Ad....keep up the good work!!!

Well done to everyone else for some impressive results on the scales.


It's weigh-in time again tonight. I just need 2lbs for a total loss of 98lbs (7 stone) but it's been a mixed week for one reason or another.

Ah well...there's always next week!


----------



## Banjo (22 Jun 2011)

JiMBR said:


> Good to see that you are starting to see small differences Ad....keep up the good work!!!
> 
> Well done to everyone else for some impressive results on the scales.
> 
> ...


98 LBS is a huge achievment , Good Luck


----------



## Banjo (22 Jun 2011)

Rebel Ian said:


> I find dieting easy. There's certain times in the evening where i get really peckish but I can resist that. What I can't do is have a little bit of anything. I don't think i was born with the "enough" gene.
> 
> If it's a biscuit it's four, if it's sweets it's a whole packet and if it's a glass of wine it'll be the whole bottle. I find it easier to just cut it all out but then I'm either gaining weight or losing it. I just want to learn how to maintain it.
> 
> I know once I've finished LEJoG I'll try and maintain my weight at sub 13 stone and for a while I'll manage it. Just one takeaway a week and maybe no drinking on school nights etc. Then it starts to creep and I end up eating and drinking badly all the time and I'll be back at 14 stone.



I had to check that wasnt a post I had written as I recognise so much of it . I dont keep wine , biscuits etc in the house as I know I will demolish the lot once I start.
Shop , offlicense and pub are 100 yards away but having to go out sometimes gives me a second chance not to do it.


----------



## Rebel Ian (22 Jun 2011)

Banjo said:


> I had to check that wasnt a post I had written as I recognise so much of it . I dont keep wine , biscuits etc in the house as I know I will demolish the lot once I start.
> Shop , offlicense and pub are 100 yards away but having to go out sometimes gives me a second chance not to do it.




My will power where wine is concerned is very poor! As for the snacking I'm absolutely fine all day until about 9pm. Unfortunately we've always got loads of crisps, biscuits and sweets in the house because of the kids. That sounds bad actually like that's all the kids eat which obviously isn't the case!

PS. JiMBR - 98lbs is an amazing achievement. Well done.


----------



## JiMBR (22 Jun 2011)

Cheers all...


I only lost 0.5lbs this week so a wee bit to go until the 98lbs target.


Next week Defo!!!


----------



## Panter (23 Jun 2011)

Admin said:


> I rode without my jacket today - for the first time this summer - because I finally came to the conclusion that hiding my belly isn't worth the buckets of sweat when I finally arrive at work.
> 
> And, thankfully, finally, because my belly has got a little smaller!!!
> 
> ...






Well done Shaun, I wondered how you were getting on as the thread starter, keep up the good work.
I'm really hoping for a loss tomorrow, but I don't think I've done enough this week.


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Jun 2011)

I came out of my winter hibernation @ 223lbs could not get back in to cycling my commute, May 1st I hit the road again starting gently with just a one way ride of 15 miles each day. The last 14 days I have done every day both ways.

Five years ago this month I weighed an eye popping 260lbs aged 41

Weight today 198lbs Target for August 180lbs or slightly less.

Reduced takeaways, beer and biscuits. Upped fruit and veg.

I am now really enjoying (most) of my commutes, and will aim not to hibernate this year but will go to the Gym on really bad weather days and cycle the rest at least one way.

It is so hard and painful recovering the fitness to do the full commute.


----------



## Cubist (5 Jul 2011)

I haven't read this thread much, but after Easter weekend I decided to try and lose a bit as I had hit 17st 7lb, the heaviest I've been since the kids were born (I was 18st 7lb then but managed to get it down to 15stone!) 


Weigh in this morning was 15st 2lb. I am endomorphic and at 5'11" best described as "stocky". 

I have been following the "New High Protein Diet" which is basically as low carbohydrate diet, but without the enormous fat content espoused by Atkins. It's been very easy indeed, especially as I've kept near to the carb limit so that on some days I lose, others I stagnate.

I have combined dieting with higher levels of exercise, commuting far more often , but also riding for fitness rather than just for commuting. Trips out on the MTB more often, and regular gym sessions to improve upper body shape. 

Both kids have joined me on the diet, but three weeks after I started. Cubester had reached 14st6lb, aged 13 and 5'10.5". He plays rugby at District Level, and was certainly fit and powerful, but his fitness has improved even more now he's 19lb lighter, weighing in today at 13st2lb. He now has a gym routine based on body weight resistance exercises and some upper body specific stuff for the rugby, swims once or twice a week and cycles every day. Last week he scored 9.7 on the bleep test, which puts him in the "very good" category for his age. 

Cubette has lost 17 lbs, and she too looks far better for it. Her stamina has improved for her Netball, and she surprised even herself by completing a second lap of Sherwood Pines Kitchener trail on Sunday. 

Both are very much motivated by the improving shape and fitness. Both parents struggle to maintain healthy weight, so it'll be a liefelong campaign for them, but they've really bought into the ethos of healthy eating. 

So, between us we've lost 68lb of lard. Guess I'm pretty proud of the achievement.


----------



## The Jogger (13 Jul 2011)

That is fantastic, you should be very proud, well done to you all.


----------



## Shaun (14 Jul 2011)

16st 10lbs at the weekend so another couple of pounds off.

Slowly but surely.


----------



## subaqua (14 Jul 2011)

seemed to have got stuck btween 105 and 109Kg down from 130Kg so still happy. I think i am going to need to ride a bit longer and harder over the summer


----------



## gb155 (14 Jul 2011)

Got myself upto 13 st 7 pounds


----------



## Panter (15 Jul 2011)

gb155 said:


> Got myself upto 13 st 7 pounds






Barsteward 





Seriously, well done Gaz, you continue to inspire from "the other side" now! well done mate


----------



## gb155 (16 Jul 2011)

Panter said:


> Barsteward
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks dude, I wish everything wasnt such a battle, but its what make us, us, I guess.


----------



## Banjo (16 Jul 2011)

Cubist said:


> I haven't read this thread much, but after Easter weekend I decided to try and lose a bit as I had hit 17st 7lb, the heaviest I've been since the kids were born (I was 18st 7lb then but managed to get it down to 15stone!)
> 
> 
> Weigh in this morning was 15st 2lb. I am endomorphic and at 5'11" best described as "stocky".
> ...



Great result espercially as you got the kids involved as well.


----------



## Cubist (18 Jul 2011)

Banjo said:


> Great result espercially as you got the kids involved as well.



Yep, they both have been so inspired by their increasing fitness they come to the gym twice a week. Final weigh in now that we move onto the "maintenance" part of the diet was : Me bang on 15stone, (35lb loss) Cubester 12.st 11lb ( 23lb loss) , Cubette a total loss of 20lb. 

Funny moment the other day when Cubester decided a hoody he had bought for himself was too big at Large, so it was handed down to me!!!! 

Both get up for a run before school twice or three times a week, over and above what they already did sports-wise. I did a nice lumpy 38 miles with the Beverley mob on Sunday and was gobsmacked how easy I found it.


----------



## ACS (23 Jul 2011)

I would be interested in your collective thoughts/advice/guidance.

I climbed back on my bike 2 years ago in reaction to my 4 year old granddaughter asking me when the baby was due. Fair comment 5'11' medium build and about 100 kg heavy. 

I now commute at least 4 days a week, 25mile round trip never less than 1000 feet of climbing at and average of 14.5 mph and one long run 50 mile plus at the weekend. (yearly average about 5k road miles).

My weight progressively fell to 86 kg and stabilised. I have been this weight for about a year now and its time to trim down to 76 kg my target date being Christmas. I am planning to take part in the Snow Road 300 km Audax in 2012 (on my way to an SR series) and dragging 76 kg over 4500 meters of hillyness is going to be a sightly easier than 86kg.

I have started to record my calorific intake on Livestrong.com with a target of just 1500 calories per day; the aim being to shed 1kg per week. I estimate that I use about 1000 calories per day riding does this make my total allowance 2500 calories?

One week into my new regime and being brutally honest, the lambs bouncing around in the local fields are looking very tasty. IMO 1500 calories equates to a baked bean on a crumb with a drizzle of tomato sauce.

Have I got the strategy correct? Should I amend my plan so I can shed the lard, train and not want to eat everything in sight?


----------



## MattL (26 Jul 2011)

I'll join in/add on here if I may. I'm 5' 11" and currently 16st 5. All is not lost (I have lots more to lose, I know!) On starting cycling this year, I was 17st 4½. I have (as good as) lost a stone since March. The first few weeks were tough but I wasn't going to give up. I went down to 15st 10 and stayed there for ages, even though I was cycling 50-60 miles per week.

I did begin to lose heart a little bit as weight loss was the goal. However, what kept me going was the fact that I was definitely getting smaller; clothes were getting baggier and I even got into a pair of _those_ jeans which every one has at the back of their wardrobe. Since then I've broken the plateau and the muscle building has slowed so the exercise is having the desired effect.

January of this year saw me become a dad for the first time. My son is a real motivator for me because I want to be able to be around as long as possible for him and not be an embarrassment when he gets to school age!

Some might call it a mistake but I've not set a goal weight yet. I'm enjoying the cycling and I'm losing the timber so I'm not rocking the boat. I'll probably aim for 14st and see how I look nearer the time.


----------



## endoman (27 Jul 2011)

another bit gone, down to 87K, was 98 when started in May, 
Half way there.


----------



## gb155 (3 Aug 2011)

I'm pretty happy that I've stuck at the same weight fog around 6 days solid no
Xxst and between 2.5 pounds and 3.0 pounds 

I think I might have this under control now

So a huge shout out goes to Colin for all his support and everyone else of course 

Next I can focus my energies on the food issues


----------



## VamP (4 Aug 2011)

ACS said:


> I would be interested in your collective thoughts/advice/guidance.
> 
> I climbed back on my bike 2 years ago in reaction to my 4 year old granddaughter asking me when the baby was due. Fair comment 5'11' medium build and about 100 kg heavy.
> 
> ...



Just a couple of comments. I think your target of 1kg per week is overambitious. Aim for a 1lbs per week reduction, and then you are going into a sustainable weight loss pattern. Any faster than that invites bingeing and see-saw weight patterns..


You are probably overstimating your cycling related calorie burn. I do 31 miles at near flat-out (time trialling training - so averaging over 20mph) commute, and assume 1000 calories burned in that.

On the other hand, your assumption of 2000 calories per day burned outside cycling is probably an underestimate.

I would up your daily intake to 1800 - 2200 depending on whether you're cycling or not. That will be easier to survive than what you have set yourself, and should more reliably deliver the goal you have set yourself.


----------



## Biscuit (4 Aug 2011)

ACS said:


> I would be interested in your collective thoughts/advice/guidance.
> 
> I climbed back on my bike 2 years ago in reaction to my 4 year old granddaughter asking me when the baby was due. Fair comment 5'11' medium build and about 100 kg heavy.
> 
> ...



Hi,

A lot in common with this. I agree with the comment that 1000cals for the ride might be an overestimate. I do a 20 mile run each way at around 18mph and estimate 800cals each way.
I'm also targeting about 1kg a week loss, which I thought would be doable, and struggling the same. I guess I'm a bit too eager to see some changes. But you seem to be in the right ball park with your approach. Don't know whether I would want to drop to 76kg though. 82kg is my current goal, and I'll think I'll stop there TBH.
Good luck with it all - keep the resolve.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Aug 2011)

gb155 said:


> I'm pretty happy that I've stuck at the same weight fog around 6 days solid no
> Xxst and between 2.5 pounds and 3.0 pounds
> 
> I think I might have this under control now
> ...


That's good news!

Don't forget that if you start doing really long rides, then they will need fuelling with extra calories! I've forgotten what you do when you are riding events. Are you using energy drinks, or are you surviving on just water, cashew nuts (whatever)?


----------



## gb155 (4 Aug 2011)

ColinJ said:


> That's good news!
> 
> Don't forget that if you start doing really long rides, then they will need fuelling with extra calories! I've forgotten what you do when you are riding events. Are you using energy drinks, or are you surviving on just water, cashew nuts (whatever)?



Happy to keep the distance at 20 miles a day right now - as I can focus on pace pace and pace.

100km rides are fuelled with 3 gels and water - that's all


----------



## Shaun (5 Aug 2011)

16st 8lbs - so another two pounds off.

I really felt the extra weight on the Big G ride last weekend, and don't really like the sticky-outy bits I've gained in the past few years, but at least the weight is continuing to go down. Just need to crack the 15st marker next.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## gb155 (6 Aug 2011)

Admin said:


> 16st 8lbs - so another two pounds off.
> 
> I really felt the extra weight on the Big G ride last weekend, and don't really like the sticky-outy bits I've gained in the past few years, but at least the weight is continuing to go down. Just need to crack the 15st marker next.
> 
> ...




Well done mate - it's heading in the right direction eh


----------



## Oldsmooothy (6 Aug 2011)

Admin said:


> 16st 8lbs - so another two pounds off.
> 
> I really felt the extra weight on the Big G ride last weekend, and don't really like the sticky-outy bits I've gained in the past few years, but at least the weight is continuing to go down. Just need to crack the 15st marker next.
> 
> ...



Hi, this post attracted me as I have just joined Weight Watchers and want to take up cycling. Is cycling good for weight loss?

Thanks

John


----------



## Becs (6 Aug 2011)

Oldsmooothy said:


> Hi, this post attracted me as I have just joined Weight Watchers and want to take up cycling. Is cycling good for weight loss?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John




It is, as long as you don't over-estimate how many calories you have burnt in a ride and you don't pig out on bad stuff when you get the post-ride munchies! I have found that cycling alone will keep my legs in shape but I still have to cut back the calories (booze mainly  ) to actually lose anything. Even without losing weight, cycling will still improve your cardiovascular fitness, drop your blood pressure etc. So take it up, now!


----------



## lulubel (13 Aug 2011)

I think it's about time I joined this thread, seeing as my weight loss is going to get harder from now on, so I need some extra motivation to keep focused on it. I started out at 9st10 3 months ago, and have lost about a stone so far, so I'm doing OK. My goal at the moment is to get to 8st, and then I'll see.

I weigh daily and average my weight over 7 days, so here are my results so far:

5/5 - 9st 10
12/5 - 9st 7.7
19/5 - 9st 6.4
26/5 - 9st 5.1
2/6 - 9st 4.1
9/6 - 9st 3
16/6 - 9st 1.9
23/6 - 9st 0.3
30/6 - 8st 13.4
7/7 - 9st 0
14/7 - 8st 13.3
21/7 - 8st 12.9
28/7 - 8st 12.3
4/8 - 8st 11.7
11/8 - 8st 10.6

I started out with a daily deficit of 500 calories, and was losing at least 1lb a week, but that started to go wrong at the beginning of July when I effectively stayed the same for a couple of weeks. I changed my deficit to 250 calories a day for 4 weeks to give my body a rest, and started losing again at about 1/2lb a week. I'm now back on 500 a day deficit, and hopefully I'll be able to stay on that at least until I get to 8st7, but if I stop losing again or get too hungry, I'll have to rethink.

Initially, I want to get to 8st, and then see how I feel. The lightest I've been in recent years is 7st7, but that's hard to maintain without plenty of exercise, so I'll have to make a choice between easier hill climbing and common sense!


----------



## ColinJ (13 Aug 2011)

lulubel said:


> Initially, I want to get to 8st, and then see how I feel. The lightest I've been in recent years is 7st7, but that's hard to maintain without plenty of exercise, so I'll have to make a choice between easier hill climbing and common sense!


How tall are you? 

My stepdaughter is up for the weekend and I commented on how skinny she is looking. She weighed herself and it turns out that her weight has fallen from 8 st 12 lbs to 8 st 7 lbs. She is about 5' 5" tall. I wouldn't like to see her a stone less than that!


----------



## potsy (13 Aug 2011)

2 weeks into my new regime of calorie counting and keeping a food diary.
4lbs lost. Am very pleased to see some progress again after weeks of not really trying/lacking motivation.

Been doing the 500 calorie defecit thing too, I like it as I can still eat the things I like as long as I am honest and write everything down and don't go over my allowance.
Still plan to lose 2 stone this year and am now -
Jan 1st 15st 2lb
Aug 12th- 13st 12lb.


----------



## Speicher (13 Aug 2011)

Well done Potsy!   

You have only got another ten pounds to lose then. 

I have been exercising more, eating much less choccies and cakes etc, and no crisps. My clothes are looser, and I feel much better. Not sure how much weight I have lost, probably about three pounds over the last four weeks.
Very small loss, but a steady one.


----------



## potsy (13 Aug 2011)

Hoping my clothes feel a bit looser soon too 
Have promised myself I would stick with it for the whole of August and see if it is working, early days but it seems to be. 
Problems may arise if my cycling stops for any reason and I have to cut out more food.


Are you still using the gym then? 
I need some other exercise to do to compliment the cycling, maybe time to dust the rowing machine off again


----------



## Speicher (13 Aug 2011)

I have been mainly exercising outside in the fresh air. Brisk walking and running (not running very far, especially when it is uphill).  

I have used the local gym a few times, the rowing machine, recumbent bicycle, tread mill, and the hand bicycle. Most of the machines give me a view out to the park and the river. It could be boring just doing it facing a boring wall, or other very fit peeps.


----------



## lulubel (13 Aug 2011)

ColinJ said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> My stepdaughter is up for the weekend and I commented on how skinny she is looking. She weighed herself and it turns out that her weight has fallen from 8 st 12 lbs to 8 st 7 lbs. She is about 5' 5" tall. I wouldn't like to see her a stone less than that!



I'm only 5ft2, so a few inches shorter.

I do look quite thin at 7st7, to be honest, but it's technically (according to the BMI scale) a healthy weight. I started losing weight because I was fed up that hardly any of my clothes fitted properly, but once I get into cycling I really stop caring about what my body looks like, and I'm only interested in what it can do, if that makes sense.


----------



## lulubel (13 Aug 2011)

potsy said:


> Still plan to lose 2 stone this year and am now -
> Jan 1st 15st 2lb
> Aug 12th- 13st 12lb.



Looks like you're well on target, then. I'm hoping I'll get to 8st by the end of the year, but it's harder than I remember it being!


----------



## ColinJ (13 Aug 2011)

lulubel said:


> I'm only 5ft2, so a few inches shorter.


I just went for a walk with her and her mum - it turns out that she is 5' 7". She doesn't look that tall, but that is probably because I'm used to seeing her with my ex who is nearly 5' 11"!



lulubel said:


> I do look quite thin at 7st7, to be honest, but it's technically (according to the BMI scale) a healthy weight. I started losing weight because I was fed up that hardly any of my clothes fitted properly, but once I get into cycling I really stop caring about what my body looks like, and I'm only interested in what it can do, if that makes sense.


Last time I got really skinny (11 st 10 lbs - I'm 6' 1" tall and a medium build), I felt the same way. My cycling got better and better and I didn't think I looked too bad when I looked in the mirror, but then I saw some photographs of myself and was shocked by how gaunt I looked! I don't know why I couldn't see it in my reflection ...

I'm probably going to stick at 12 st 4 lbs - 12 st 7 lbs this time, but I'm still currently over 3 stone heavier than that!

I've managed to cut my beer drinking down from every night to 3 times in the past 15 days and I'm seeing the benefit of that - I'm about 3 - 4 lbs down in that time. I've even managed to keep beer in the fridge without drinking it, which is almost unheard of for me!


----------



## Saluki (13 Aug 2011)

potsy said:


> 2 weeks into my new regime of calorie counting and keeping a food diary.
> 4lbs lost. Am very pleased to see some progress again after weeks of not really trying/lacking motivation.
> 
> Been doing the 500 calorie defecit thing too, I like it as I can still eat the things I like as long as I am honest and write everything down and don't go over my allowance.
> ...



Keeping a food diary is a key thing in weight loss. I find it works brilliantly for me. Seems like its doing the trick for you too. Your weight loss this year is impressive. Well done.

I keep a track of my food intake and my exercise times over on SparkPeople an American health and fitness social site. Its rather good and there are loads of recipies, lots of motivation and support. I also follow the Slimming World programme. Lost 6lbs so far so pleased with that. The cycling really helps.
As for the post cycling munchies, I find that home made houmous and carrots, cucumber, celery etc works well. Sometimes I make home made chips and bake them in the oven. On slimming world, you can eat as much in the way of chips (home made and baked) as you want. My husband loves Slimming World. Lots of food, including chips, and steady weight loss.


----------



## gb155 (14 Aug 2011)

Im still hovering in the 13st 1.5pounds to 13stone 3pounds range, so I am happy, think I will retire from here now and only darken your door again if I start to either lose or gain again.

Just wanted to thank everyone (Esp Colin) for the amazing support I have received. 

Gaz


----------



## slinky malinky (21 Aug 2011)

Its been a while since my update i'm now 11st 10lb. i m stopping now (staying with eating regime) but may take off the odd day, i did a proper race!!! (escorted with motor bikes and cars!!!) it was amazing (came last) may get a licence one day, its been a life change for the better, 2 years done thanks for the thread. good luck if i can do it.................


----------



## ColinJ (21 Aug 2011)

I have been sticking to drinking beer only one night a week (Sunday nights!) and that is making a big difference. I'm down to 15 st 6 lbs now from a peak of 16 st 5 lbs in January just after my mum died.

I seem to be losing 1 pound a week due to cutting right back on the beer, and if I get about 100 miles in on the bike in a week, that's another pound off.

At the moment, I'm happy for the flab to trickle off slowly. I know I can lose weight faster than this but it seems a gentle way of doing it. I'll be happy if I can start 2012 below 14 stone and then really get stuck in and get fit again. 

I've cycled with about 70 CycleChat members on my forum rides but not one of them has ever seen me slim and/or fit - that's going to change over the next 6 months!


----------



## gb155 (23 Aug 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I have been sticking to drinking beer only one night a week (Sunday nights!) and that is making a big difference. I'm down to 15 st 6 lbs now from a peak of 16 st 5 lbs in January just after my mum died.
> 
> I seem to be losing 1 pound a week due to cutting right back on the beer, and if I get about 100 miles in on the bike in a week, that's another pound off.
> 
> ...



Well done dude !!!!


----------



## JiMBR (23 Aug 2011)

Nice one Colin...your enthusiasm and determination is infectious!


----------



## Steve H (26 Aug 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I have been sticking to drinking beer only one night a week (Sunday nights!) and that is making a big difference. I'm down to 15 st 6 lbs now from a peak of 16 st 5 lbs in January just after my mum died.
> 
> I seem to be losing 1 pound a week due to cutting right back on the beer, and if I get about 100 miles in on the bike in a week, that's another pound off.
> 
> ...



Nice one Colin. I need to bet back on the fitness campaign again


----------



## Ajax_Gaz (29 Aug 2011)

As a new cyclist looking to get out in the fresh air and lose a few pounds i think i should post up in here too. 

Started cycling about 15 months ago after at least 15 years away from riding a bike. I had a nasty car accident 10 years ago and the subsequent back injury meant i had to give up the football and other sports for a while and meant i was stuck doing nothing and just piled on the pounds. My weight went up to about 18 and a half stone a few years ago. 

My employers introduced a cycle to work scheme spring 2010 and i thought this was a chance to get fit, get out of the car and finally lose the weight that has been pilling on the last few years and effectively remove pressure from my back from the added weight on my stomach. 

Last year was a bit of a test run as i got used to it and even though i found i'd lost a stone, i let myself go as soon as the snow and ice arrived over winter. 

However, i've now been cycling 3 times a week (40 miles per week) since March and i've gone from roughly 17"8 to 15"8 yesterday! I've now started cycling longer distances and trying to go out on weekends and days off. As per my other thread, i'm now hoping to buy a road bike and start cycling a bit more regularly, meeting new people and taking part in events as well. 

Next aim is to get the weight under 15 stone and drop down to a size 36 waist. (38" trousers getting looser all the time  )

Edited to add, the stories and inspiration behind so many people on here and online will hopefully help me acheive these next goals and others to follow!


----------



## potsy (30 Aug 2011)

Well I still haven't done any other exercise other than cycling in the last two weeks, but I have managed to lose another 3lbs thanks to the calorie couting.
Took a break this weekend due to the 'big ride' we did on Sunday and I felt that was wise, back to it today though.

Start- 15st 2lb
Currently- 13st 9lb
Target- 13st 2lb (for this year) 

Would ideally like to lose another 3 or 4 lbs before the next 2 forum rides on the 18th and 25th of September.


----------



## Martok (31 Aug 2011)

I've not posted since March, so here's an update:

Recap
18 Jan - 16st 8lbs
08 Mar - 16st 0.6lbs

Between March and July I did some more riding though not as much as I should. I managed to lost about half a stone in that time, with some fluctuation around that.

At the start of August I was 15st 10lbs. I was fed up with my weight and also not being fit enough to keep up with the other CC folk on the monthly fast rides for food (which I was missing out on because of lack of speed). I decided to do something about it, and so I started cycling more (most days, 14 mile loop) and I started on the Dukan Diet.


03 Aug - 15st 10lbs (the day I started)
10 Aug - 15st 4.6lbs
16 Aug - 15st 2.4lbs
23 Aug - 15st 0.6lbs
30 Aug - 14st 12.8lbs

So in 4 weeks I have lost 11.2lbs

Still a way to go - my target is 13st exactly (though I may settle for 13st 7lbs).

I was sceptical about 'fad' diets but having seen 2 friends go on the Dukan diet and lose a pile of weight, I decided to try it and so far it is working. I bought the book from Amazon and it was worth the money (currently £3.99).

On Sunday I managed a 106 mile ride to Maldon and back with HaloJ. It's the first 100+ I've done where I've not felt completely shattered afterwards and I did it with a good pace, 14.5mph average (15.8 there but slower on the way back partly due to the monsoon we had!). For this, I ignored the Dukan diet for the day (and the evening before) as it was important to have enough of the right foods for energy for the ride.

So if you are struggling with losing weight, it might be worth taking a look at the Dukan diet. It's not the easiest of diets to follow but I think it's worth it and it's one that you won't feel hungry on.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2011)

I was pleased to discover this morning that a pair of trousers I bought 3 weeks ago now fit me. I was peeved then that were uncomfortably tight but I walked 4 miles in them today and am comfortable sitting down in them now. 

(They are still a much bigger size than I used to wear, but at least my size is heading in the right direction.)


----------



## potsy (31 Aug 2011)

Those elasticated waist pants are great aren't they?


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2011)

potsy said:


> Those elasticated waist pants are great aren't they?


Allegedly!


----------



## 4F (6 Sep 2011)

Right back on track now, head has not been right on my eating so I joined slimming world and on top of cycling, running and going to the gym 5 times a week well on way:-

20.12.10 18 stone 6 (117 kgs)
06.09.11 16 stone 13 (107 kgs 

Target 12 stone (76 kgs)


----------



## Biscuit (7 Sep 2011)

4F said:


> Right back on track now, head has not been right on my eating so I joined slimming world and on top of cycling, running and going to the gym 5 times a week well on way:-
> 
> 20.12.10 18 stone 6 (117 kgs)
> 06.09.11 16 stone 13 (107 kgs
> ...



Awesome 4F, very motivating to hear your regime!


----------



## Timmo (13 Sep 2011)

I'm coming up on a year of exercising and healthy eating weight loss regime. I started Oct 2010 at 15st 6lbs and now weigh 12st 9lbs, so pretty chuffed with that. Hoping to hit 12st 9lbs before I reach 1 year.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Sep 2011)

Timmo said:


> I started Oct 2010 at 15st 6lbs and now weigh *12st 9lbs*, so pretty chuffed with that. Hoping to hit *12st 9lbs* before I reach 1 year.


It sounds like you have already done it! 

(Well done, by the way.)


----------



## Timmo (13 Sep 2011)

I meant 12st 6lbs haha 

(Cheers)


----------



## 4F (21 Sep 2011)

Update 21.09.11 Getting there  

20.12.10 18 stone 6 (117 kgs)
06.09.11 16 stone 13 (107 kgs 
21.09.11 16 stone 6 (104.55 kgs) 

Target 12 stone (76 kgs)


----------



## lulubel (29 Sep 2011)

My rate of loss has slowed a bit since the last time I posted, but it's still going in the right direction (and I'm not putting in much effort) so I can't complain.

5/5 - 9st 10 (start weight)
.......
18/8 - 8st 9
25/8 - 8st 8.1
1/9 - 8st 6
8/9 - 8st 5.6
15/9 - 8st 5.1
22/9 - 8st 5
29/9 - 8st 4.6

Since the beginning of September, I've had a bit of a deficit going on, but it's somewhere short of 250 calories a day, I think, hence the slower loss. Last time I did this, I stopped trying at 8st 7, and the cycling just did the rest, so I'm hoping for a repeat of that. I'm a few years older, though, so that might be wishful thinking!


----------



## JiMBR (29 Sep 2011)

4F...what height are you?

I'm 6ft 2in and I've set myself a target of 14.5st.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Sep 2011)

JiMBR said:


> 4F...what height are you?
> 
> I'm 6ft 2in and I've set myself a target of 14.5st.


I don't know about 4F but I'm 6' 1", a medium build and I am still very flabby at 14.5 stone (39-40" waist).

I'm aiming for 12.5 stone and will reassess my goals when I finally get there. (I know I'm too thin below 12 stone, and still a bit flabby at 13 stone.)


----------



## potsy (29 Sep 2011)

JiMBR said:


> 4F...what height are you?
> 
> I'm 6ft 2in and I've set myself a target of 14.5st.



I think I remember 4f being 5' 7" or thereabouts, I am similar and would ideally like to get to 12st by the end of next year, this years target of 13st 2lb is realistic and I have only 6lbs to go. 

Had a very good August and have stayed steady throughout September, pleased with that as I have been a right greedy git at times, the fact I've ridden almost 600 miles this month has stopped me putting any weight on


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I don't know about 4F but I'm 6' 1", a medium build and I am still very flabby at 14.5 stone (39-40" waist).
> 
> I'm aiming for 12.5 stone and will reassess my goals when I finally get there. (I know I'm too thin below 12 stone, and still a bit flabby at 13 stone.)



Go for it Colin! You'll be able to stay with me on the hills if you do.  I've lost a stone this year, I'm 5' 6" and was up to 12 stone, I'm now down to 11 stone, I could drop a bit more but the weight loss plateaued after a while and I called a halt to proceedings.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I don't know about 4F but I'm 6' 1", a medium build and I am still very flabby at 14.5 stone (39-40" waist).



Er, what I should have written is "I dream of being 14.5 stone again even though I am still very flabby at that weight (39-40" waist)" - I'm currently stable at about 15.5 stone!


----------



## potsy (30 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Er, what I should have written is "I dream of being 14.5 stone again even though I am still very flabby at that weight (39-40" waist)" -! *I'm currently stable at about 15.5 stone*



I did wonder


----------



## 4F (4 Oct 2011)

potsy said:


> I think I remember 4f being 5' 7" or thereabouts, I am similar and would ideally like to get to 12st by the end of next year, this years target of 13st 2lb is realistic and I have only 6lbs to go.
> 
> Had a very good August and have stayed steady throughout September, pleased with that as I have been a right greedy git at times, the fact I've ridden almost 600 miles this month has stopped me putting any weight on



Yep spot on, 5'7

Weigh in today 16 stone 3, a couple of weeks and it will be 15 something for the first time in years


----------



## JiMBR (12 Oct 2011)

Tonight's weigh-in....lost 3lbs....happy with that.

Total loss = 110lbs


Onwards and upwards downwards!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Oct 2011)

JiMBR said:


> Tonight's weigh-in....lost 3lbs....happy with that.
> 
> Total loss = 110lbs
> 
> Onwards and upwards downwards!


Excellent effort!


----------



## potsy (14 Oct 2011)

JiMBR said:


> Tonight's weigh-in....lost 3lbs....happy with that.
> 
> Total loss = 110lbs
> 
> ...



Very impressive 

My illusions on getting to my target are fading fast, seem to have started my 'winter weight gain' already.
Still cycling a lot of miles which is keeping the weight almost stable(1-2 lbs gained), but I have no chance of losing any more until I stop this constant snacking.
Need to do another month of calorie counting to get back on track, maybe the whole of November as a good run into Christmas.


----------



## 4F (14 Oct 2011)

potsy said:


> Very impressive
> 
> My illusions on getting to my target are fading fast, seem to have started my 'winter weight gain' already.
> Still cycling a lot of miles which is keeping the weight almost stable(1-2 lbs gained), but I have no chance of losing any more until I stop this constant snacking.
> Need to do another month of calorie counting to get back on track, maybe the whole of November as a good run into Christmas.



Go on Potsy you can do it, and excellent work JimBR  

I am really hoping that on Tuesday (my next weigh in) I will be 15 stone something (it will be the first time in a very long time). The aim then is 14 stone something by the end of the year.


----------



## 4F (19 Oct 2011)

Update 18.10.11

20.12.10 18 stone 6 (117 kgs)
22.08.11 17 stone 13 (114 kgs)
06.09.11 16 stone 13 (107 kgs 
21.09.11 16 stone 6 (104 kgs) 
18.10.11 15 stone 13 (101 kgs) 

Interim target 12 stone (76 kgs)


----------



## potsy (19 Oct 2011)

Under 16st 4F.

Well done fella,


----------



## 4F (19 Oct 2011)

potsy said:


> Under 16st 4F.
> 
> Well done fella,




Thanks, well chuffed to start with a 15. Big push now for 14 something.


----------



## Panter (19 Oct 2011)

potsy said:


> Under 16st 4F.
> 
> Well done fella,



+1, top effort Sir






I was at that stage, but then went back over 16 st.
Next weigh in will be in a couple of weeks time, son't want to depress myself and put myself off in the meantime!


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Nov 2011)

LOCO said:


> I came out of my winter hibernation @ 223lbs could not get back in to cycling my commute, May 1st I hit the road again starting gently with just a one way ride of 15 miles each day. The last 14 days I have done every day both ways.
> 
> Five years ago this month I weighed an eye popping 260lbs aged 41
> 
> ...



Did not hit that target but still riding to work weighed this 13.2 weight drop has slowed. 

I bought some Omron body scan scales which have me at normal BF 19.9% but still overweight in BMI Visceral 10 (9 would be normal)

I reckon I could wear 32" Reg jeans as the 34" can be taken off without undoing. Really chuffed and 80%+ of this has been down to my bike.

What are you on?  I watch this the night before to get me out on the hard days


----------



## Steve H (13 Nov 2011)

I know its not the best time of year to focus on weight loss, but I need to get back on the horse again. Weight has crept back up to 17 stone 2 over the last few months. Still been cycling, but have simply eaten and drunk too much, too regularly. Working lots of hours leads me to comfort eat too often. Anyway - had a good week off work this week to get my head back in a good space and now I'm going to try and lose a few pounds before the new year. Going skiing at the end of January so good to have a target date to work to. 1-2 pounds a week is the aim with a realisation that Christmas and New Year weeks may not count!


----------



## Ajay (14 Nov 2011)

Steve H said:


> I know its not the best time of year to focus on weight loss, but I need to get back on the horse again. Weight has crept back up to 17 stone 2 over the last few months. Still been cycling, but have simply eaten and drunk too much, too regularly. Working lots of hours leads me to comfort eat too often. Anyway - had a good week off work this week to get my head back in a good space and now I'm going to try and lose a few pounds before the new year. Going skiing at the end of January so good to have a target date to work to. 1-2 pounds a week is the aim with a realisation that Christmas and New Year weeks may not count!


Nice one Steve, I could've written that!
I've sneaked a stone on since my french end2end in june, and am 17st2lb aswell.
Let's gee each other on, on here, race you to 16st  
You're on the Cheshire Cat aren't you? See you then, if not before on one of Colins rides!


----------



## Steve H (18 Nov 2011)

Ajay said:


> Nice one Steve, I could've written that!
> I've sneaked a stone on since my french end2end in june, and am 17st2lb aswell.
> Let's gee each other on, on here, race you to 16st
> You're on the Cheshire Cat aren't you? See you then, if not before on one of Colins rides!



Race to 16 stone. Sounds perfect. Unfortunately I got lulled into a Hog Roast Sandwich Hut in central Manchester yesterday. Also had beer available. This is not helping!!!

Let the race begin. Ready, steady, GO!


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2011)

Can I join in with the race? 
The way I'm going I'll be 16st before you two


----------



## Steve H (22 Nov 2011)

Oops. Ajay - I started running our race in the wrong direction. Last week had more of an impact than I thought - on Saturday I was up 2 pounds to 17"4. Got my satnav re-programmed now and hopefully will be catching you back up again before you get too much of a head start. ColinJ beasted me up some pretty steep hills on Sunday which I'm hoping will be helping.

Potsy - you are welcome to join the race if you want. Although me thinks you've already been doing pretty well this year. Your couple of pounds rise is against a decent backdrop of steady weight loss throughout 2011. Think you might be flying around Spring into the Dales come April time!


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2011)

I'm mainly posting to see if the thread marker now shows me as having posted here, but BTW - I'm still hovering at 15 st 6 lbs, so a stone down from my peak, but 3 stone above where I want to be!


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (23 Nov 2011)

Thought I'd make my first post in here and add my 2p. Ironically, it's being done after I've reached a bit of a plateau, but still a fair way to go.

188cm/6' 2"

22/11/2011: 95.9Kg / 210.9lbs / 15st 1lb / BMI 27.1 (according to scales) / Body fat 27.4% (according to scales)

When I started off cycling "properly" again back in July I was close to 17 stone. Because my scales work in Kg, I've never bothered doing the conversion until now and whilst I knew I'd lost weight, I'm pleasantly happy that I've dropped nearly 2 stone in that time. I don't really do dieting... I've never been into punishing myself and I'm fond of a burger and a couple of pints on a weekend.

On the other hand, I know Christmas is fast approaching and I've also set myself a couple of big cycling challenges next year, including a 700 mile in 7 days ride (including two sportives, one of which is the Dartmoor Classic) and I also want to start racing. I'm in the midst of putting myself together a proper training plan to cover the next 6-8 months, but I realise that I'm going to have to get down closer to my alleged "ideal" weight (80kg) if I want to be a proper racing snake.

Time to buy a turbo, I think...


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (23 Nov 2011)

***double post***


----------



## MattHB (24 Nov 2011)

Weighed in this morning after a few weeks. Ive been stuck at 16st 4 for ages and ages but its tipped below that to 16st 2lb  thats 1st 3 in a year now, but a stone of that since June!! (got the bike end of september)


----------



## sddpc (25 Nov 2011)

Hi All,
About time i posted in this part of the forum.

I decided to "get fit" nearly two years ago ... any weight loss would be benificial, but the main idea was to try to build up my lungs
to overcome my long term asthma problems. (My doctor also advised a "low impact" form of exercise).
I started with 15 to 20 mile walks every sunday, walking the entire coast of norfolk in the process.

Then i decided to overhaul a very old bike frame (see my previous posts on here somewhere), and from that started cycling
5 to 7 miles once or twice a week. Anyway, i quickly found cycling was a damn fine form of "stress relief" ... i have quite a
demanding job, on my feet all day and answering to many people around a large factory site.

Then i bought a £800 road bike, and increased my miles from 7 to 10, 20, 25 ... 35 (killed me), settling back into a routine
22 mile ride twice a week along the same route ..... getting faster and faster!!

A garmin sat-nav watch followed, then i bought a mountain bike to try offroad riding, then a cheap hybrid bike to use for work!
Then i realised if i converted my cheap hybrid to drop bars i could continue my regular training rides through this coming winter
without risking damage to my expensive road bike.

Basically i've gone from 16 stone 4 pounds ... to 13 stone 10 pounds in 19 months, whilst *NOT* watching the calories!!!!!

I have a resting heartrate of 48 bpm, maximum of 190 bpm when slogging up a hill. (41 years old)!
I can hold my breath for 130 seconds.
My longest ride on a road bike = 78 miles.
My longest ride on a mountain bike (90% off road along peddars way) = 55 miles.
The steepest hill i've ridden up = 3650 feet (and carried and pushed  )
The coldest i've been out riding was -7c

This years mileage according to my records on the garmin connect website (since 1st january) is 1650 miles ... aiming to crack
2000 miles before the year is out.

So there you go, getting fit and loosing weight without watching the calories is entirely possible, you just need to have a busy job
in the day, ignore the tv for a couple of hours every other evening, wear a high vis jacket, have five bike lights ... the same 30 mile route
to stick to and enjoy looking out for foxes/owls/deer/cars on the regular rides ....


----------



## endoman (25 Nov 2011)

I've been stuck at 86 K for about 2 months, not been on bike as much, but recent start of training for Etape has dropped a couple of K, started in April at 98K, target is 70 for the etape. Got to make those hills easier having less of me to get up them. Alcohol now one day a week only, will see that drop to probably one or two a month in new year.


----------



## 4F (2 Dec 2011)

Update 29.11.11 Still going strong 

20.12.10 18 stone 6 (117 kgs)
22.08.11 17 stone 13 (114 kgs)
06.09.11 16 stone 13 (107 kgs 
21.09.11 16 stone 6 (104 kgs) 
18.10.11 15 stone 13 (101 kgs)
29.11.11 15 stone 3 (96.5 kgs)

(Target for end of year, 14 something)

Interim target 12 stone (76 kgs)


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2011)

Hmm - even without cycling much recently, by eating less and drinking a bit less beer I've got another couple of pounds off - 15 st 4 lbs now!


4F said:


> Update 29.11.11 Still going strong
> 
> 20.12.10 18 stone 6 (117 kgs)
> 22.08.11 17 stone 13 (114 kgs)
> ...


Well done!

I'd definitely settle for getting back from my festive family visit at the end of the year weighing 14 st 'x' lbs! That would give me a good start to 2012.

Once I get below 14 stone, I don't look particularly fat, and below 13 st 7 lbs I'm okay health-wise, but I'd like another stone off that to make my Pennine cycling more fun and less like hard work!


----------



## oldfatfool (2 Dec 2011)

May 2011 107.6kg => started on an exercise bike

August 103.2kg => bought a road bike

2/11/11 94.6kg

Aim to get to anywhere bellow 85kg in time to go touring in July 2012

183cm tall


----------



## Ajay (2 Dec 2011)

Steve H said:


> Oops. Ajay - I started running our race in the wrong direction. Last week had more of an impact than I thought - on Saturday I was up 2 pounds to 17"4. Got my satnav re-programmed now and hopefully will be catching you back up again before you get too much of a head start. ColinJ beasted me up some pretty steep hills on Sunday which I'm hoping will be helping.
> 
> Potsy - you are welcome to join the race if you want. Although me thinks you've already been doing pretty well this year. Your couple of pounds rise is against a decent backdrop of steady weight loss throughout 2011. Think you might be flying around Spring into the Dales come April time!


Don't worry Steve, I'm still here.
Will post when I have some positive news - I maybe gone some time


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2011)

oldfatfool said:


> May 2011 107.6kg => started on an exercise bike
> 
> August 103.2kg => bought a road bike
> 
> ...


Just carry on doing what you are doing - it is obviously working!

(I just translated my goals to kgs - below 86 kg, and ideally about 79 kg. I got down to 11 st 10 lbs in 2001 (74 kg ) but I was _too_ scrawny!)


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2011)

Not been a good couple of months for me, managed to get myself from 13st 8lb to 14st 2lb 
Have now got it back down to 13st 12lb and will be happy if I stay like that until the New Year.
I'll certainly be starting 2012 at least a stone lighter than I started this year anyway


----------



## MattHB (3 Dec 2011)

Bad week for me! Put on 3lbs! Boo


----------



## coffeejo (3 Dec 2011)

Room for one more? I've need/want to lose about a stone. Have stopped picking up pebbles at the beach, which has helped tremendously.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2011)

coffeejo said:


> Room for one more? I've need/want to lose about a stone. Have stopped picking up pebbles at the beach, which has helped tremendously.


I'm not sure if that was just an excuse for the pebbles joke, but you certainly didn't look like you needed to lose weight before your avatar changed into crapping humbug santa!


----------



## potsy (3 Dec 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I'm not sure if that was just an excuse for the pebbles joke, but you certainly didn't look like you needed to lose weight before your avatar changed into crapping humbug santa!


Heavily photo=shopped Colin


----------



## coffeejo (3 Dec 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I'm not sure if that was just an excuse for the pebbles joke, but you certainly didn't look like you needed to lose weight before your avatar changed into crapping humbug santa!


You're lovely to say so but my body's being typically female AND rather hamsterish by storing all the cake around my bum, thighs and hips, just in case the world runs out of flour, eggs and sugar. My 30" jeans are currently too tight for me to sit down in, especially if I want to do other things at the same time, like have a drink or breathe.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2011)

Er, well - good luck then! (I have about a foot to lose off my waist! )


----------



## ColinJ (3 Dec 2011)

potsy said:


> Heavily photo=shopped Colin


Funny you should mention that ... I was looking at this page this morning! Suddenly, George Clooney doesn't depress me quite so much!


----------



## coffeejo (3 Dec 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Er, well - good luck then! (I have about a foot to lose off my waist! )


Funny place to keep your feet! Yoga? 

My aims are simple:

No cake on solo rides or short club rides
Eat less bread
Buy Not The Chocolate For Consumption At Home
Cycle more
Whether or not I achieve any of that or shift the excess weight is another matter, but goals are important, right?


----------



## MacB (3 Dec 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Er, well - good luck then! (I have about a foot to lose off my waist! )


  hurts doesn't it, I think in stones and feet, 6 stone and a foot off my waist - when you hear these people saying things like they need to lose 4/5 lbs or a couple of cm...it makes me chuckle


----------



## potsy (3 Dec 2011)

MacB said:


> hurts doesn't it, I think in stones and feet, 6 stone and a foot off my waist - when you hear these people saying things like they need to lose 4/5 lbs or a couple of cm...it makes me chuckle


I know  
Lightweights


----------



## coffeejo (3 Dec 2011)

In my defence, I used to weigh 13st 9lbs (at just 5' 2") so it's genuinely important for me to keep my weight down to healthy levels, no matter how flippant I may be about it.


----------



## endoman (14 Dec 2011)

the downward trend has started again, 2 more kilos off in last 3 weeks, target now to get under 13 stone for New Year and 11 for the etape.


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2011)

endoman said:


> the downward trend has started again, 2 more kilos off in last 3 weeks, target now to get under 13 stone for New Year and 11 for the etape.


Not the best time of year to keep going with the diet, I'm more than happy just to stay steady or even accept I'll put a few lbs on over Christmas.
My weight target for the year got abandoned some weeks ago tbh, though I will certainly be 1st lighter going in to 2012 than I was starting 2011.
At least my cycling target is on track, please don't snow in the next week


----------



## endoman (14 Dec 2011)

Not really been dieting, just sensible and biking plus dog walking and a lot less booze. I know there will be some heavy nights around the festive season, and I won't be too strict, but also a few club rides are planned to burn some of it off. I should be nearly 3 stones lighter than this time last year :-)


----------



## MattHB (15 Dec 2011)

well, weighed myself this morning and Im now 16 stone exactly!!! Not been that weight since I had hair!


----------



## mcshroom (30 Dec 2011)

Right that was a shock when I put the scales on a wooden board - 19st 4lb 

Permission to board the thread Cap'n? I've just calculated I need to lose over 6st


----------



## Steve H (31 Dec 2011)

mcshroom said:


> Right that was a shock when I put the scales on a wooden board - 19st 4lb
> 
> Permission to board the thread Cap'n? I've just calculated I need to lose over 6st


permission granted. I had the same wake up call around 18 months ago when we tiled the bathroom floor moving away from a carpet


----------



## potsy (2 Jan 2012)

The fight back starts here 
1st Jan- 202lbs or 14st 6lbs.

Will weigh in 1st of each month, target is at least 1 stone off by April then another stone by Dec.
Wish me luck


----------



## MattHB (2 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> The fight back starts here
> 1st Jan- 202lbs or 14st 6lbs.
> 
> Will weigh in 1st of each month, target is at least 1 stone off by April then another stone by Dec.
> Wish me luck


 
Good luck pots


----------



## Fran143 (2 Jan 2012)

May I join in too.....I do believe I have the required qualities for this catagory!


----------



## MattHB (2 Jan 2012)

I'm 16st now, ideally id like to be 15, although I recon that's a bit skinny for my height. But I'd rather be leaner!


----------



## Steve H (10 Jan 2012)

10 days into the New Year and I've shaken the extra I put on over Christmas and New Year. Weigh in this morning puts me at 17 stone 0.8 pounds.

Right - back on with my target, that I failed to tackle in Autumn - getting down to 16 stone. Want to get there before the Cheshire Cat in March and the very hilly Spring Into The Dales audax in April.

Ajay - we agreed to race to 16 stone a few months ago. How did you get on? If you failed as well in Autumn, I'm back up for a bit of dieting sparring again!


----------



## srw (10 Jan 2012)

Horrified after Christmas - I put on the best part of half a stone inside a week. It's time I went public.

5 foot 11 3/4", currently 16 stone 7. Down about 5 stone from my peak, but up a stone and a bit from my adult floor (last autumn was the latest time I hit that - the first time since 1992).

Target - 13 stone 7. Mrs W and I are looking to join the Fridays LonJOG, which will be an awful lot easier with a lot less weight between us.


----------



## endoman (10 Jan 2012)

Almost under 13 stones today, 13.01 to be precise! 4 inches plus round the waist gone so far, I think I might write my weight loss book for all our staff at work who are on a different diet every day yet getting bigger. Buy smaller plates and exercise more, done!


----------



## Ajay (10 Jan 2012)

Steve H said:


> 10 days into the New Year and I've shaken the extra I put on over Christmas and New Year. Weigh in this morning puts me at 17 stone 0.8 pounds.
> 
> Right - back on with my target, that I failed to tackle in Autumn - getting down to 16 stone. Want to get there before the Cheshire Cat in March and the very hilly Spring Into The Dales audax in April.
> 
> Ajay - we agreed to race to 16 stone a few months ago. How did you get on? If you failed as well in Autumn, I'm back up for a bit of dieting sparring again!



Ok then big boy, let's bring this thing on!
Weighed in this morning at 17st 3lb, so I've given you a nice little head-start.
Here we go (again)!!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2012)

Ajay said:


> Ok then big boy, let's bring this thing on!
> Weighed in this morning at 17st 3lb, so I've given you a nice little head-start.
> Here we go (again)!!


Okay, and I'm 15 st 12 lbs and I'll try and get to 14 st 12 lbs before either of you get to 16! 

And I'll really set myself a target and try to do it in time for the mini-NWP audax on Feb. 18th. That's 5.5 weeks away and corresponds to 2.5 pounds a week which is doable, though it will require a big change in lifestyle.


----------



## Steve H (10 Jan 2012)

Ajay said:


> Ok then big boy, let's bring this thing on!
> Weighed in this morning at 17st 3lb, so I've given you a nice little head-start.
> Here we go (again)!!


 


ColinJ said:


> Okay, and I'm 15 st 12 lbs and I'll try and get to 14 st 12 lbs before either of you get to 16!
> 
> And I'll really set myself a target and try to do it in time for the mini-NWP audax on Feb. 18th. That's 5.5 weeks away and corresponds to 2.5 pounds a week which is doable, though it will require a big change in lifestyle.


 
Excellent news boys! It's the Cyclechat edition of The Biggest Loser. I'll arrange for Davina McCall to come and weigh us each week!


----------



## potsy (10 Jan 2012)

And while you fat boys are trying for 16st I will be going for 13st


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> And while you fat boys are trying for 16st I will be going for 13st


What you mean is - _"And while you *tall* fat boys are trying for 16 st/15 st, mini-me will be going for 13 st"!  _


----------



## potsy (10 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> What you mean is - _"And while you *tall* fat boys are trying for 16 st/15 st, mini-me will be going for 13 st"!  _


I think you'll find I am average height, you lot are freaks of nature


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> I think you'll find I am average height, you lot are freaks of nature


I felt like a freak of nature when I was 16, standing in school assembly (do they still do those?) because I was taller than all but one other boy in the school. These days. I am merely 'above average height' as you can see when Steve H is standing next to me, and I have two second cousins in Scotland who are about 3 or 4 inches taller than him!

I went out for a meal with various family members, friends, and family of friends over the holiday. One man was the height of Steve H, his brother (who wasn't there) is about 6' 8". The man's daughter was incredibly slender and the same height as me - very striking! 

There is a very skinny woman in Hebden Bridge who is about 6' 3" - 6' 4".

Height norms are changing - take a look at this Wikipedia article. I am only about the average height of young men aged 25-34 in the Netherlands!


----------



## MacB (11 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> yadda yadda yadda!


 
what Colin's trying to say is you're a throwback Potsy

245lbs here, that's 17.5 stone for the hard of counting, best I join this little challenge


----------



## MattHB (11 Jan 2012)

I'm hovering at about 15st 12lb now, and falling slowly. Having a bit of trouble with feeling hungry! Especially at the weekends when I'm now on the bike for about 4 hours over the 2 days. I think this has slowed me down a bit.

Started at 17st 5lb, so happy so far, still have a stubborn tyre round the middle that feels absolutely solid. I recon it's denser because it's been there since I was about 20! So presumably it'll be hellish hard to shift.


----------



## potsy (11 Jan 2012)

MacB said:


> what Colin's trying to say is you're a throwback Potsy
> 
> 245lbs here, that's 17.5 stone for the hard of counting, best I join this little challenge



Good to see you in here Big Mac


----------



## MacB (11 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> Good to see you in here Big Mac


 
Yep, just lucky some lardarses had already widened the door for me


----------



## The Jogger (12 Jan 2012)

I can't exercise at all at the minute, while waiting to have kidney stone smashed. So I have decided to cut out most crabs as suggested to me on here. I do start the day with either porridge or muesli but that's it carb wise for me. I was 14st 11 on Sunday currently 14st 6 and only 5' 11"


----------



## srw (15 Jan 2012)

srw said:


> 5 foot 11 3/4", currently 16 stone 7. Down about 5 stone from my peak, but up a stone and a bit from my adult floor (last autumn was the latest time I hit that - the first time since 1992).


Right. That's the first smiley killed. This morning - 16 stone 5. Now for the rest...


----------



## The Jogger (15 Jan 2012)

Nice one SRW


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (16 Jan 2012)

The Jogger said:


> ...So I have decided to cut out most *crabs* as suggested to me on here...


I had no idea that they were so bad for you! 

Since the revolution that was staged in our house earlier this month:

Gone from 97.2 kg (15.3 st) down to 94.1 kg (14.7 st) - pre-Christmas weight was 95.2 kg.
Units of alcohol drunk - 16 (used to be the start of a good night out, not two week's worth of drinking!)
Pairs of trousers that fit without belt-assistance - 0
Number of miles ridden (month to date) - 196.


----------



## Steve H (19 Jan 2012)

Dipped below the psychological 17 stone barrier this morning. 16 stone 13.6 pounds. Ok it's only just under! On my way to 16 stone target. 

Ski trip with the boys in just over a weeks time. Now will a week of skiing burn more or less calories than a week of evenings on the booze with them?


----------



## potsy (19 Jan 2012)

Steve H said:


> Dipped below the psychological 17 stone barrier this morning. 16 stone 13.6 pounds. Ok it's only just under! On my way to 16 stone target.


What you done, had a haircut?


----------



## Steve H (19 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> What you done, had a haircut?



Yep - shaved my back - took a few pounds off


----------



## 3narf (27 Jan 2012)

It's horrible, just watching my weight creep back up after all the good work I did.

Now I'm back working at Heathrow I don't have any opportunity for regular cycling any more, hence just 35 miles in nearly a month.


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (30 Jan 2012)

TheSandwichMonster said:


> Gone from 97.2 kg (15.3 st) down to 94.1 kg (14.7 st) - pre-Christmas weight was 95.2 kg.
> Units of alcohol drunk - 16 (used to be the start of a good night out, not two week's worth of drinking!)
> Pairs of trousers that fit without belt-assistance - 0
> Number of miles ridden (month to date) - 196.


This morning:

92.8 kg - Tantalising close to my first goal of 92 kg.
Units of alcohol drunk - approx. 24.
Miles ridden - 333 (212 outside, remainder on the turbo. Will hit 350 tomorrow morning)


----------



## guitarpete247 (30 Jan 2012)

I've gone from 16st 2 (Dec 31st) to 14st 9 (this morning). Miles ridden 10, Units of alcohol drunk since Jan 1st 0 . Trying to aim at 13st in next 2 months. Weights on graph are lbs.


----------



## potsy (1 Feb 2012)

Jan 1st - 202lbs 14st 6lb
Feb 1st - 199lbs 14st 3lb

Target is 13st 6lb by April
Then 12st 6lb by Dec

Well, at least it's going in the right direction.
Was hoping for a bit more but don't really feel like I've started trying yet, last year I lost the same weight in January, then made good progress in Feb and March.
Let's hope that trend continues


----------



## gb155 (1 Feb 2012)

potsy said:


> Jan 1st - 202lbs 14st 6lb
> Feb 1st - 199lbs 14st 3lb
> 
> Target is 13st 6lb by April
> ...


 

Way to go dude !!!!!!


----------



## guitarpete247 (5 Feb 2012)

Went for our weekly weigh in today. GF and I have now lost our first 2 stones in 5 weeks. We are now onto Step 2 of the Cambridge diet and are increasing to 810 calories a day. We should have 2 weeks on this then move up to step3 and 1000 calories. At this our consultant expects us to loose a stone every 2 months. With this I'll hopefully be down to my first target of 13 stone by mid April .


----------



## The Jogger (5 Feb 2012)

Do you go hungry 810 calories is nothing....


----------



## phil_hg_uk (5 Feb 2012)

The Jogger said:


> Do you go hungry 810 calories is nothing....


 
Thats breakfast


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Feb 2012)

Wow, 810 cals is very low. Best of luck with the plan though 
Is that 2st each, in 5 weeks?


----------



## guitarpete247 (6 Feb 2012)

The Jogger said:


> Do you go hungry 810 calories is nothing....


 
No. Not so far. The diet starts off at just a little over 500 cal which we did for 1st 3 weeks and lost our first stone. At this level You take 3 or 4 of their specially formulated products (3 for women 4 for men). You can stay at this level for up to 14 weeks. Then we went up to 610 cal for next 2 weeks having 1 high protein meal a day, 80g of green veg/salad and protein rich food. Now up to 810 cal which our consultant suggests we stick at for 2 weeks. Starting to have more food and some more interesting dishes. Getting to educate ourselves about more healthy choices. 



Sittingduck said:


> Wow, 810 cals is very low. Best of luck with the plan though
> Is that 2st each, in 5 weeks?


 
Yes 2stone each in the first 5 weeks on this diet. I don't think we will yo-yo back up as the diet is planned on increasing your calorie intake over a number of weeks. 2 weeks at this 810cal level then up to 1000 and starting proper cycling again. Just light rides on the flat for now though.


----------



## MattHB (11 Feb 2012)

Woo! Reached my target  but I'm going for another half a stone to shift belly fat.


----------



## The Jogger (16 Feb 2012)

I had lost about 8lbs but sadly my brother died last week from lung cancer, I had been attending the hospital every day for two weeks (in Dublin's beacon clinic ) and my diet went out the window, up about 11 lbs and feeling physically and mentally exhausted.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2012)

The Jogger said:


> I had lost about 8lbs but sadly my brother died last week from lung cancer, I had been attending the hospital every day for two weeks (in Dublin's beacon clinic ) and my diet went out the window, up about 11 lbs and feeling physically and mentally exhausted.


I'm sorry to hear that T.J. I went through a very similar thing with my mum at Christmas 2010 and piled weight back on which I am still trying to shift now.

Rest and emotional healing are more important than a few extra pounds for now. Take care of yourself and sort the weight out later when you feel you have the energy to worry about it.


----------



## MacB (16 Feb 2012)

The Jogger said:


> I had lost about 8lbs but sadly my brother died last week from lung cancer, I had been attending the hospital every day for two weeks (in Dublin's beacon clinic ) and my diet went out the window, up about 11 lbs and feeling physically and mentally exhausted.


 
That's a shocker mate, take it easy, the physical will sort itself out but the mental could take a bit longer....Al


----------



## The Jogger (17 Feb 2012)

ThanksColin & Al 
Roy


----------



## Alan Tullett (19 Feb 2012)

Pete said:


> Sorry, but I still don't get it. So, for example, if someone gives up smoking, and vows never to smoke again for the rest of their life, they are joining in some sort of 'cult'?
> 
> I said 'dieting is forever' because every single person I know who has gone on a diet, lost weight, and then given up the diet, has simply put the weight straight back on again, within a few months. And according to my doctor this is harmful to one's health: almost as harmful, in fact, as not losing weight at all. This is merely a warning. If anyone has a problem with that, please say so.


 
Actually, I think some research suggests it might be worse, depending on the degree of obesity.


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Feb 2012)

I don't understand the thing about people piling the pounds back on when they reach target weight.
Surely you only need to run a deficit, while losing? When I hit target I will be upping my calories, in order to maintain. Therefore the 'diet' will effectively be over but I don't need to build a deficit, as I will be aiming for maintainence...


----------



## guitarpete247 (20 Feb 2012)

Got weighed last week. Now down to 14st 1lb so well on track for hitting 13st mark the middle of March and possibly 12st 7 by the end of March. We're now on the 1000cals, step 3 and so eating more and having to exercise more. I'm upping my distances and can now push a little harder to raise my heart rate. Even if the weight loss slows down it's still going in the right direction.
(Edit) Smeggers on post #2 wanted heights to see relevance of weight. I'm just over 5' 10".


----------



## srw (20 Feb 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Therefore the 'diet' will effectively be over but I don't need to build a deficit, as I will be aiming for maintainence...


 If only it were as easy as that...

Counting calories is a psychologically difficult thing to do - as is changing eating habits. The temptation is to revert to one's old ways.


----------



## guitarpete247 (20 Feb 2012)

b


srw said:


> If only it were as easy as that...
> 
> Counting calories is a psychologically difficult thing to do - as is changing eating habits. The temptation is to revert to one's old ways.


 
I don't know if it is going to be easy or I'll slip back. But at least I will have the chance be able to monitor my weight and cut down if it starts to go back on. I hope to have lost just under 4 stone to be at 25BMI and then be in a better place to keep it off.

GF and I gave up smoking 2 years ago and have not visited that vice again so hopefully this is the start of a new life-style for us .

I know that we should never say never. But if we and the others on here trying to do something about our weight were as negative as you sound we'd stay as fatties till we died (and that might be sooner than we would like).


----------



## srw (20 Feb 2012)

guitarpete247 said:


> I know that we should never say never. But *if we and the others on here trying to do something about our weight were as negative as you sound* we'd stay as fatties till we died (and that might be sooner than we would like).


 
Take a look at my sig!

I prefer to think of it as realism rather than negativity. About two years ago I was a stone lighter than I am now. I haven't stupidly indulged myself in that time.


----------



## slowride (28 Feb 2012)

Getting there...only got the bike last Thursday so most of that is just dieting (with the odd run), so hopefully starting the daily commute and weekend rides will prevent the loss plateauing.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2012)

srw said:


> About two years ago I was a stone lighter than I am now. I haven't stupidly indulged myself in that time.


You didn't need to - that is equivalent to only about 67 surplus Calories a day so one biscuit a day would do it or a Mars Bar every 4 days!

It's scary how easy it is to let it slip back on. The secret is to monitor your weight once you hit your target and set a small window either side of that (say 4 pounds) outside of which you *will not* go. If you drop an extra 2 or 3 pounds, treat yourself to some bigger portions or extra meals for a few days until you are back at your preferred weight. If you see it going back up too high - take action! (You know what to do because you lost the weight in the first place - do that again!)

I say that as someone who went from 16 stone-plus down to a scrawny 11 st 10 lbs (I'm 6' 1" tall and medium build so that's a low weight for me) and then watched the weight pile back on and did nothing about it.

I know exactly what my mistake was - I thought I'd overshot a bit and was too skinny so I thought a few pounds back on wouldn't hurt. I allowed myself to have one ice cream Mars Bar a week. Then one every couple of days. Then one a night. And then I started buying an extra one some nights ... And the rest is history!

You can't get fat without getting flabby first and you can't get flabby without putting on 2 or 3 pounds first so vigilance is what is needed, and decisive action when you spot things beginning to slide!


----------



## oldfatfool (28 Feb 2012)

In the last 12 weeks only managed to lose another 2.5 kg, down to 92kg now, but xmas is in the middle of that and I think I have built up a fair bit of muscle tone. Since starting in August I have dropped from a 40" to a 34" waist


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> In the last 12 weeks only managed to lose another 2.5 kg, down to 92kg now, but xmas is in the middle of that and I think I have built up a fair bit of muscle tone. Since starting in August I have dropped from a 40" to a 34" waist


And very noticeable it is too! Not only do you look better, but your cycling has improved dramatically. At least I _think_ so - half the time on our recent forum ride together you'd got so far ahead that I couldn't actually _see_ you any more!


----------



## guitarpete247 (28 Feb 2012)

Just checking my weight loss and BMI. Looks like I'll be down to 25 by the end of next month at this rate.
This is the 2nd week on 1000 calorie diet. Lost another 2lb last week.
I'm seeming to find the only serious hill I have to climb easier even after just riding on the flat for last few months. The first time I tried it last year I had to stop and walk from 1/2 way. Last weekend I went up no probs.


----------



## srw (28 Feb 2012)

ColinJ said:


> You can't get fat without getting flabby first and you can't get flabby without putting on 2 or 3 pounds first so vigilance is what is needed, and decisive action when you spot things beginning to slide!


 Wise words - and intellectually I'm absolutely there. But I seem to have some sort of mental block. My personal trainer this morning suggested a few NLP sessions to help flip a switch - I'd be interested in any experience anyone else has had.


----------



## potsy (1 Mar 2012)

Jan 1st - 202lbs 14st 6lb
Feb 1st - 199lbs 14st 3lb
Mar 1st - 195lbs 13st 13lb

Target is 13st 6lb by Mid April
Then 12st 6lb by Dec

A 4lb loss for February, have to be happy with that considering I did bugger all except eat for the first 2.5 weeks of it, those 4lbs all came off in the last 10 days due to cutting out all snacks and keeping the miles up.
Thanks to my 'diet partner' for the motivation 

So I need another 7lbs off before the SITD audax on the 15th? April, do-able if I can keep up the work of the last 10 days.


----------



## colly (10 Mar 2012)

slowride said:


> Getting there...only got the bike last Thursday so most of that is just dieting (with the odd run), so hopefully starting the daily commute and weekend rides will prevent the loss plateauing.
> 
> View attachment 7363


Well done on losing the excess baggage. 
That's a colourful graph where did you get it from ?


----------



## redcard (13 Mar 2012)

colly said:


> Well done on losing the excess baggage.
> That's a colourful graph where did you get it from ?


 
Looks like Target Weight for the iPhone. Great little app, used it for a bit last year.

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/target-weight-for-adults-personal/id338889966?mt=8


----------



## endoman (13 Mar 2012)

12 stones 2 pounds today, from over 15 1/2 stones last spring, one week and I will have reached target one, a normal BMI. Then it's next target of a decent climbing weight for the Etape, another stone to go.


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Mar 2012)

LOCO said:


> Did not hit that target but still riding to work weighed this 13.2 weight drop has slowed.
> 
> I bought some Omron body scan scales which have me at normal BF 19.9% but still overweight in BMI Visceral 10 (9 would be normal)
> 
> I reckon I could wear 32" Reg jeans as the 34" can be taken off without undoing. Really chuffed and 80%+ of this has been down to my bike.


 
12st 9lbs, comfortable fit in to 32 reg jeans Almost normal BMI - Body Fat 18.1% (well in to "Normal") - Body Muscle 39.6% (Almost above Normal) - Visceral 9 (Normal). All this according to Omron Karada Body Scan.

Quite a few people who I have not seen for a while seem concerned, had a meeting with our Bank account manager and he asked rather tentatively if I was alright, seemed a bit more comfortable when I explained I had been cycling a lot. Have to say I think it has aged me a bit.

My Original target was to see 11st 13lbs, but not too sure if that will be too much!


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Mar 2012)

LOCO said:


> 12st 9lbs, comfortable fit in to 32 reg jeans Almost normal BMI - Body Fat 18.1% (well in to "Normal") - Body Muscle 39.6% (Almost above Normal) - Visceral 9 (Normal). All this according to Omron Karada Body Scan.
> 
> Quite a few people who I have not seen for a while seem concerned, had a meeting with our Bank account manager and he asked rather tentatively if I was alright, seemed a bit more comfortable when I explained I had been cycling a lot. Have to say I think it has aged me a bit.
> 
> My Original target was to see 11st 13lbs, but not too sure if that will be too much!


 
Good going! Just out of interest, how tall are you?


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Mar 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Good going! Just out of interest, how tall are you?



5ft 10" ish so not even normal BMI


----------



## Steve H (13 Mar 2012)

LOCO said:


> 5ft 10" ish so not even normal BMI


 
Don't forget that the BMI calculation won't really be meaningful if you have above average muscle. The muscle can distort the result. If you are happy with your waist size, body fat percentage etc, then suggest you are at your ideal weight. Pushing on to a theoretical BMI target when you have so much muscle would likely be too far.


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Mar 2012)

BMI's a load of old donkey's bollix though isn't it? I am 'aiming' for a weight that will have me in the Overweight category. As far as I can tell, if you have a reasonable amount of muscle then BMI penalises you...

I'm a whopping 5'9" and thinking of aiming for about 12st 10 - 13st (maybe even just over 13).


----------



## The Jogger (17 Mar 2012)

Needs must, i'm going on the Atkins from tomorrow, I have read up on it and I think not only is it a quick way to kick start weight loss but it has had a lot of bad press which has not been supported by scientific evidence .


----------



## srw (17 Mar 2012)

From what I've read it's had a lot of bad press which is supported by very solid scientific evidence!


----------



## redcard (17 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> From what I've read it's had a lot of bad press which is supported by very solid scientific evidence!


 
Yeah, but obviously they withheld all the evidence from The Jogger and he didn't get the opportunity to discredit it.

Until now!


----------



## The Jogger (17 Mar 2012)

redcard said:


> Yeah, but obviously they withheld all the evidence from The Jogger and he didn't get the opportunity to discredit it.
> Until now!


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...et-safe-far-effective-low-fat-says-study.html


----------



## The Jogger (17 Mar 2012)

http://www.livestrong.com/article/361954-is-atkins-diet-really-safe/

Another one for you red.......................


----------



## Bluenite (17 Mar 2012)

The Jogger said:


> Needs must, i'm going on the Atkins from tomorrow, I have read up on it and I think not only is it a quick way to kick start weight loss but it has had a lot of bad press which has not been supported by scientific evidence .


 
I purchased the Atkins book some weeks back, and i've also seen the bad press. And how Atkins was up before the High courts and medical boards because of people running round like headless chickens saying that he is wrong, and he won his case and it proved his theroy was right.

The Akins diet does make sense when you break it down. It's a way if resetting your body to use food for fuel,removing excess fat and what foods are
better for your body to use for fuel.

There are alot of diets on the net but they all seem to revolve around the Atkins.

I do miss bread and potatoes (never been a pasta lover) but as long as you have enough imagination to use when your cooking it's fine.


----------



## The Jogger (17 Mar 2012)

Bluenite said:


> I purchased the Atkins book some weeks back, and i've also seen the bad press. And how Atkins was up before the High courts and medical boards because of people running round like headless chickens saying that he is wrong, and he won his case and it proved his theroy was right.
> 
> The Akins diet does make sense when you break it down. It's a way if resetting your body to use food for fuel,removing excess fat and what foods are
> better for your body to use for fuel.
> ...


 
Thanks Bluenite, I had my last desert tonight, bacon and eggs in the morning for breakfast, I will also miss the bread. How is your weight loss going?


----------



## Bluenite (17 Mar 2012)

I lost half a stone YAY also started exercising with weights at home on a regular basis. I wouldn't say that it was hard starting the diet just awakward with
trying to learn new eating habits. I'm going to be 41 this year and i want the body that i had when i was 20 for my birthday(not much to ask).

The hard bit is remembering all the food you need to avoid when your shopping. Good luck Jogger.

PS some pepole get the flu for a few days as there body does the big change over, nothing to worry about.


----------



## The Jogger (18 Mar 2012)

Started Atkins today, breakfast was mushroom, green pepper and tomato omlette with two slices of grilled smoked bacon.
Starting weight 14st 8


----------



## srw (18 Mar 2012)

Well, good luck to you both. You'll need it. Atkins may not be actively harmful in the short run. It may be a good way to lose a small amount of weight quickly. But it's not a sustainable eating strategy for the long term. For that you need a balanced diet and will-power.


----------



## Bluenite (18 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> Well, good luck to you both. You'll need it. Atkins may not be actively harmful in the short run. It may be a good way to lose a small amount of weight quickly. But it's not a sustainable eating strategy for the long term. For that you need a balanced diet and will-power.


 

Have you read the book?


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Mar 2012)

I raise your links with this one, http://www.worldfitness.org/low-carb-diet-problems.html

what you are forcing your body to do is effectively "bonk" in cycling terms or hit the "wall" in running terms just to do day to day things which is not how your body was designed to operate, the short term weight loss will be fluid & muscle. In my 30's doing a bit weight lifting I used to use http://www.valuemed.co.uk/acatalog/info_3_157.html to see if I was over doing the cutting or under eating, but you will be overjoyed to get a positive which for me is scary!

It is a fact that fat is the energy source of last resort for the body, hence a lot of intial weight loss will be muscle, less muscle means you can consume less calories before fat storage. Classic yo-yo diet effect.

Also assuming you cycle, expect early and extreme fatigue.

Ultimately in the words of the Big Yin the ultimate diet is "eat less, move more" But add eat healthy.


----------



## Bluenite (18 Mar 2012)

Kick starting your body to use stored fat as fuel is a good thing, especially if one has excess fat. Once your body starts buring excess fat mixed in with
regular exercise weight starts to be lost from fat and muscle is built.

Ketosis is not a scary thing, and only lasts for the first phase.

If you read the book and do research, like i did before venturing into the diet you would know about the phases and what will happen to your body.

I think of it as reprogramming my body and mind. And as for hiting the wall, well i havent, nor have i experienced fatigue. I cycle 100miles a week and do 12hr shifts. I also ride for fun lift weights and look after eight boys and i'm still alive.

What i thought was healthy is aparently not. Atkins works for me as well as a heck of a lot of other people in the world.


----------



## guitarpete247 (18 Mar 2012)

The Cambridge diet also uses ketosis as a way of kickstarting your weight loss. I found it only a problem for the first couple of days then the hunger went. The first steps of the Cambridge (sole source) for a guy is only 550 K/cal. And for women 450.

GF and I have been on it since Jan 2nd and have lost 40lb according to our consultant (2st 12lb each) for both of us. That is after a weekend down in the smoke (last weekend) when we had a couple of bottles of wine and some meals out.
Ketosis is nothing to be scared off we were told it might be difficult and we might feel rough up to day 3 but didn't. It just means that you don't feel hungry but burn off fat. Our consultant told us that we could have stayed on the sole source for 14 weeks if we needed to but we did only for 3 weeks. It wasn't difficult but it was boring as the Cambridge diet is having only 4 products (powdered soups/shakes/porridges and ready to drink shakes) for men and 3 for women a day (a product is about 150K/cal) and I missed food.

Now we are on step 3 which is 1000K/cal. If you look at my Sports Tracker you will see that I am burning about 2000K/cal per ride so am still burning the weight off.

As Gaz says "Eat a little less, move a little more".


----------



## srw (18 Mar 2012)

With respect, 1000 calories a day isn't "eating a little less", and multi-hour rides isn't "moving a little more". And drinking milkshakes twice a day teache you nothing about eating other than how to drink milkshakes twice a day.

Assuming that graph is in pounds, that weight loss (3.5 pounds per week on average?) is rather extreme. Hardly surprising you're "just about surviving".


----------



## redcard (18 Mar 2012)

Before going on Atkins, or any shake-based diet, or any diet that costs you £40 a week, or any diet that involves pseudo-science, you should take a step back and ask yourself one question:

Does this seem like a sensible and sustainable way to lose weight?


----------



## guitarpete247 (18 Mar 2012)

srw said:


> With respect, *100 calories* a day isn't "eating a little less", and multi-hour rides isn't "moving a little more". And drinking milkshakes twice a day teache you nothing about eating other than how to drink milkshakes twice a day.
> 
> Assuming that graph is in pounds, that weight loss (3.5 pounds per week on average?) is rather extreme. Hardly surprising you're "*just about surviving*".


 
550 calories a day. I know my distances are not great at the moment but I aim to increase when the clocks change and I have more daylight hours after work or days off. 
(Before anyone mentions commuting, I'm a supply teacher and may get a phone call and just enough time to get to a school by driving. On Friday I did get a days notice but had 45 miles to get to school, 90 miles round trip).
The shakes are to give the Vitamins and Minerals you need per day.
The "Just about surviving" has been there over a year and nothing to do with the diet.
And yes the graph is lb's but 3.5lb's seems comfortable.


----------



## srw (18 Mar 2012)

1000 is what I meant. And I'm deeply sceptical about a one-hour ride being 2000 calories.

Best advice or sustainale weight loss is about 2 lbs a week maximum - more only if you're seriously overweight. At only 190lbs (that's only 13.5 stone, for heaven's sake) you're not seriously overweight.


----------



## guitarpete247 (18 Mar 2012)

Before I started on the diet I was 16st 2lb. At 5' 10" I was in the obese BMI region with a BMI of 32 now at 26 so still over weight but getting there. If some think it's too fast so I might yo-yo back, all I can say is, I hope not and will try to keep it off.


----------



## MattHB (19 Mar 2012)

These stories about 1000 cal a day diets scare me.

I've lost just over 2 stone so far by CHANGING my lifestyle perminintly. Diets are tempory. You need to change how you live. For me it's about getting healthy, not loosing edit. The weights come off as a bi-product.


----------



## srw (19 Mar 2012)

MattHB said:


> I've lost just over 2 stone so far by CHANGING my lifestyle perminintly. Diets are tempory. You need to change how you live. For me it's about getting healthy, not loosing edit. The weights come off as a bi-product.


 Quite. It's also an extremely long-term affair. Ten years ago I weighed in at about 20.5 stone. I've had two roughly year-long episodes of keeping to a moderately strict (but healthy and varied) diet, which got me down successively to 18 stone and 15.5. I'm now very comfortably, and without trying at all, maintaining just over 16 stone. With a resting heart rate last measured at 45, low cholesterol and normal blood pressure that's pretty healthy - I'm six foot.

Of course, I'd love to get under 14 stone, and gradually the reasons not to embark on another period of stricter eating are vanishing.


----------



## The Jogger (19 Mar 2012)

The thing that sounds good about the Atkins, it is a lifestyle change and not low calorie. Yesterday I ate an amount which didn't make me feel hungry and even had a desert of sugar free jelly with double cream.


----------



## tongskie01 (19 Mar 2012)

eat less than usual, ride mild and spend more time on the saddle=a lot of fat burnt = weight loss. the stomach will eventually adapt to small amount of food and shrinks. but dont forget to take vitamin supplements too.


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Mar 2012)

The people who say it isn't sustainable to create a fairly large calorie deficit, in the long term are (in my view) missing the point. You don't need to be in deficit for ever... when you have lost what you want to and switch to maintainence, all you need to do it to maintain, not be in deficit.

Long and short of it is this: You know your own body and everybody is different. Try different things and do what works for you. If it doesn't feel right change it.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2012)

guitarpete247 said:


> If you look at my Sports Tracker you will see that I am burning about 2000K/cal per ride so am still burning the weight off.





srw said:


> I'm deeply sceptical about a one-hour ride being 2000 calories.


Last night, I worked out the true figure to be roughly 400 Calories burned by riding 15 miles at 15 mph. 

_*I was wrong*_ - I forgot to take the 940-odd ft of climbing into account. The true figure is therefore more like 650 Calories - still only about 1/3 of the 2,000 Calories that Sports Tracker comes up with! *Its energy calculation is way out!*


----------



## Shaun (19 Mar 2012)

Admin said:


> 16st 8lbs - so another two pounds off.
> 
> I really felt the extra weight on the Big G ride last weekend, and don't really like the sticky-outy bits I've gained in the past few years, but at least the weight is continuing to go down. Just need to crack the 15st marker next.
> 
> ...


 
Unfortunately the loss was short-lived and turned into a gain (_again!_). I'm now at 17st 6lbs - my heaviest ever.

So it's time to dust off the sensible eating and start heading in the other direction again. Wish me luck.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2012)

Admin said:


> So it's time to dust off the sensible eating and start heading in the other direction again. Wish me luck.


I would if luck were a factor Shaun, but since it isn't - I won't. Just lay off the chocolate, biscuits, crisps and cake!. (Note to self - _and beer!_ )


----------



## guitarpete247 (19 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Last night, I worked out the true figure to be roughly 400 Calories burned by riding 15 miles at 15 mph.
> 
> _*I was wrong*_ - I forgot to take the 940-odd ft of climbing into account. The true figure is therefore more like 650 Calories - still only about 1/3 of the 2,000 Calories that Sports Tracker comes up with! *Its energy calculation is way out!*


I was a little dubious of the calorie burn it is showing. Especially as just shaving 5 mins off the time seemed to double the calorie burn. I must learn how to calculate my calorie burn myself. How do I do it Colin?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2012)

There are various online calculators that you can play with. The one I used (link) includes a gradient setting so to factor in your climb I worked out what the gradient would be if it were just one long climb. I know it wouldn't be like that in real life, but it will give you a reasonable figure within a few percent. 

I calculated the gradient of that imaginary long climb as (elevation gain x 100)/distance or 94600/(15 x 3 x 1,760) = 1.19%.

I know from experience that I lose about 1 pound of weight on a hilly 100 mile ride. That is despite drinking my DIY energy drinks and eating what I like on the ride. My drinks would contain about 1,275 Calories worth of maltodextrin and about 480 Calories worth of fructose (OJ). I would maybe take in about another 1,000 Calories in food. 1 pound of fat contains about 3,500 Calories. I'm adding about 2,700 Calories to top up my energy stores while I'm riding, so for me, 100 hilly miles is approximately 6,200 Calories, or about 62 Calories a mile. Without the hills, it would be more like 40 Cals/mile.

I do rides up to 3 hours on just OJ + water so even though I'm not going as far, I end up burning more fat per mile because I don't have to refuel as I go along, and I wouldn't eat extra before or after either.

I definitely think that (say) 5 x 20 mile rides would be better for weight loss and general fitness than 1 x 100 miles because the metabolism gets boosted more often, and you don't have to eat or drink extra to cope with shortish rides.


----------



## Shaun (19 Mar 2012)

To help give me something to aim for I'm signing up for the Big G again this year ... I did it last year @ 16st + so that gives me around four months to get some of the "extra" off.

I reckon I ought to join those lads in the Cottingham Road Club on a few rides too ...


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2012)

Admin said:


> I reckon I ought to join those lads in the Cottingham Road Club on a few rides too ...


Or even pop over to West Yorkshire and join some fellow 'stouts' for a somewhat lumpy forum ride?


----------



## Shaun (19 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Or even pop over to West Yorkshire and join some fellow 'stouts' for a somewhat lumpy forum ride?


 
I'd quite like that but later in the year eh!!


----------



## potsy (19 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Or even pop over to West Yorkshire and join some fellow 'stouts' for a somewhat lumpy forum ride?





Admin said:


> I'd quite like that but later in the year eh!!


We have a 17st weight limit don't we?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2012)

Admin said:


> I'd quite like that but later in the year eh!!


I keep saying that, but then I go and organise another one of the damn things before I'm ready! 

Your membership is teasing me something rotten every time I go out riding with them now ... "Sumo belly", "Heavy jacket", "Leading from the back", "OMG - you don't look fat in your avatar photo!" being just a few of the more printable remarks! 

Still, as I have written before ...

*"I will have my vengeance - in this life, or the next!"  *


----------



## guitarpete247 (23 Mar 2012)

Got weighed Thursday morning. Lost another 4lbs on our scales. Will have to wait till tomorrow to get official weight from our diet consultant.


----------



## Lard Armstrong (24 Mar 2012)

So has anyone here had a successful outcome after doing Atkins ?

Does the weight always come back ? Does it always burn muscle and not fat ?


----------



## guitarpete247 (24 Mar 2012)

I used to work with a woman who lost about 3 stone on the Atkins diet. I don't know if she kept it off or how she's doing now as she left our school about 6 months after she'd got down to her target. So she at least kept it off for at least those 6 months.

Went to my weigh in this morning and I'd lost 5lb's this week. So now have lost over 3 stone. Have gone from 16st 7lb (on her scales) to 13st 3lb's. At home I got weighed before going and I'd lost 1lb since Thurs.


----------



## srw (24 Mar 2012)

I think I'm safe in saying that I've conquered 16 stone. A couple of weekends ago I was bang on, last weekend just above. I'm now a pound and a half below.

Two down, only (counts on fingers) four or five to go.


----------



## The Jogger (26 Mar 2012)

First week of the Atkins completed, 4lbs down, was hoping for a bit more but still not bad.


----------



## zomboid (1 Apr 2012)

Going back to SW tomorrow so will be keeping a diary throughout the following weeks to see what impact cycling has with a change in my eating habits.

Only question I have is since i'm a bit of a beginner, will the increase in cycling retain some weight from building up my leg muscles? :s


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Apr 2012)

If you are really watching what you eat (as in, being in caloric deficit), I would be very surprised if you manage to gain much muscle mass, cycling or otherwise.


----------



## zomboid (1 Apr 2012)

Cool, trying to incorporate fruit instead of chocolate


----------



## guitarpete247 (2 Apr 2012)

Got weighed Saturday morning. Lost another 2lb's. I've now lost 47lb since Jan 2nd.

We're going away (hopefully as we're supposed to be camping) on Thurs. till Sun. with GF's son and family. I'll be drinking a bit more, the odd bottle of home brew wine. And as we're going to Hunstanton possibly have fish and chips. Not had anything fried since starting the diet.

So we're missing the weigh-in next weekend which means we'll have to be _extra good_ before we go and when we get back .


----------



## PurplePoodle (2 Apr 2012)

I'm trying to build up the courage to weigh myself.. I remember when I was 9st 6 so would like to get to atleast that plus tone up. Just scared of what the scales are going to tell me


----------



## Lard Armstrong (2 Apr 2012)

Anyone had success with the Dukan diet ? I know someone who has lost 20 kg and kept it off.

Looks like a more healthy Atkins diet ?


----------



## srw (2 Apr 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/mar/26/dukan-diet-inventor-faces-censure?newsfeed=true

It's just the same as Atkins - faddy and unsustainable eating, and extensive branding, dressed up as science.


----------



## potsy (4 Apr 2012)

Jan 1st - 202lbs 14st 6lb
Feb 1st - 199lbs 14st 3lb
Mar 1st - 195lbs 13st 13lb
Apr 1st - 194lbs 13st 12lb

Target is 13st 6lb by 22nd April
Then 12st 6lb by Dec

Wasn't a very good month, 1lb loss but the very enjoyable 100 mile forum ride last Sunday has given me extra motivation to keep at it, have changed my interim target from mid to 22nd April as that is my next forum ride, 6lbs to go will be tough but there is hope


----------



## Flyingfox (16 Apr 2012)

Lard Armstrong said:


> Anyone had success with the Dukan diet ? I know someone who has lost 20 kg and kept it off.
> 
> Looks like a more healthy Atkins diet ?


 
I went on it last year as just exercising wasn't shifting the weight, you have to be focused, but after the first two phases it is very easy to follow. I lost 12-13 kgs (2 stone) on it and feeling great and so much better about myself. I still continue with eating the oatbran everyday but my 'protein only' day has slipped to a 'no carb' day. It's been 5 months now since I hit my target weight and I haven't put any weight on - in fact I've lost another kg. I now think about what I am eating instead of grabbing whatever is to hand, and of course I am still exercising.


----------



## guitarpete247 (16 Apr 2012)

I'm now down to 12st 12lb as of last Thurs. Just another 5lb to go to get to my target weight. I was a little naughty over Easter as we were away. Had a few beers and wines and then fish & chips from Mary Janes in Cromer.


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Apr 2012)

I gained a pound in the last week. How this is possible with a deficit of just over 14000 cals I don't know. I suspect water weight from the additional sodium in my system (ate a lot of junk in the past few days - even though I was under on my daily targets).

I am drinking mucho water and will be trying to eat cleaner stuff for a few days. Will weigh again midweek to confirm or deny...


----------



## The Jogger (16 Apr 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I gained a pound in the last week. How this is possible with a deficit of just over 14000 cals I don't know. I suspect water weight from the additional sodium in my system (ate a lot of junk in the past few days - even though I was under on my daily targets).
> 
> I am drinking mucho water and will be trying to eat cleaner stuff for a few days. Will weigh again midweek to confirm or deny...


 
Sittingduck are you just calorie counting or are you on a particular diet?


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Apr 2012)

Just counting, no specific diet being followed. I munch on everything from tuna to creme eggs! I rode to Southend Yesterday (83 miles all in) and ended up devouring a pizza for dinner, plus other nawties, throughout the day. Fairly sure it's just water retention and not the beginning of a plateau.


----------



## guitarpete247 (19 Apr 2012)

Got weighed this morning and now down to 12st 10lb's. According to BMI chart I'm now normal with BMI of 25. That's down from 31.7 on Jan. 2nd. I reckon on only another 3lb's to get down to my target.


----------



## The Jogger (19 Apr 2012)

Flipping excellent Pete, well done that man.


----------



## guitarpete247 (20 Apr 2012)

One of the characters off TOWIE is also doing the Cambridge Diet. Lets see how she gets on .


----------



## srw (22 Apr 2012)




----------



## The Jogger (22 Apr 2012)

Greg?


----------



## srw (23 Apr 2012)

_Apologies to the confused! I struggled to persuade an Android tablet to post what I wanted, and it looks as if the text vanished in my first post._

I was at 15st 7lbs last weekend, and this weekend I'm down to 15st 5lbs. So the next smiley on my hitlist is receiving its ritual slaughter. In honour of Greg Collins (who was very cheerful when I saw him on Saturday morning), here's one who came off rather worse than him.

View attachment 8772


----------



## vernon (30 Apr 2012)

I'm finding that the Slimming World food optimisation method is an enjoyable and painless way of losing weight.

I've lost 48lbs since the second week in January and have enjoyed a rich and varied diet. Next to no weighing, no calorie counting can't beat its simplicity.


----------



## The Jogger (1 May 2012)

Vern, do you do SW on line ,I was looking at it ,£80 for the first thee months but may be worth it.


----------



## calibanzwei (1 May 2012)

Just spotted this thread, thought I'd chip in:
21/12/11 - 15st 4lb / 97.0kg 
23/01/12 - 15st 3lb / 96.8kg 
20/02/12 - 14st 13lb / 94.8kg 
28/03/12 - 14st 12lb / 94.3kg 
18/04/12 - 14st 8lb / 92.4kg 

I'm a smudge over 6 foot and fairly solidly built.

Slow but sure (little glitch near Xmas) and I was about 16 1/2 stone about this time last year


----------



## Sittingduck (1 May 2012)

Some excellent progress being made here. Well done folks


----------



## guitarpete247 (1 May 2012)

As of last Thurs morning down to 12st 9lb. At the weigh in on Saturday she's got me at 12st 11lb. Admittedly this is with clothes on and after breakfast. Still it was 2lb less than last week. I'd only got myself down by 1lb.


----------



## potsy (1 May 2012)

Jan 1st - 202lbs 14st 6lb
Feb 1st - 199lbs 14st 3lb
Mar 1st - 195lbs 13st 13lb
Apr 1st - 194lbs 13st 12lb
May 1st- 191lbs 13st 9lb

3lbs off in April, would have been more if Tesco hadn't put Haagen dazs and cheesecake in the half price offers 
Steady progress I suppose, got to keep plugging away and not get so easily tempted by the goodies


----------



## The Jogger (1 May 2012)

Ok, slimmers world, if I buy on of the starter packs on ebay, £26 ish would that have everything to get me doing this diet........did the Atkins, which I thought was brilliant but MrsJ was concerned about my kidney stones on it.


----------



## redcard (1 May 2012)

Cut down on white breads and pastas. Cut down on junk food and high calorie snacks. Cut down on beer.

Pick at least two of those. Get out on your bike more. Instant weight loss.


----------



## calibanzwei (2 May 2012)

I must admit, alcohol is my only failing - not excessive amounts, but I do enjoy proper ales and ciders too much to just cut them out and make my loss that little bit quicker!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 May 2012)

calibanzwei said:


> I must admit, alcohol is my only failing - not excessive amounts, but I do enjoy proper ales and ciders too much to just cut them out and make my loss that little bit quicker!


 
Ditto, I have a friend who shed tons of weight by doing nothing more than quitting ale and sticking to wine, but if I followed suit I think my liver might fall out.


----------



## guitarpete247 (2 May 2012)

I've had the 1 bottle of wine on a Saturday night for the last couple of weeks and 3, 500ml, bottles of beer. I've since noticed my weight rate has dropped off slightly. Still losing the lb's but not as much. I am close to my target weight so that doesn't bother me. I just don't want to start to slip back into my old drinking habit and start putting the weight back on.


----------



## Sittingduck (2 May 2012)

guitarpete247 said:


> I've had the 1 bottle of wine on a Saturday night for the last couple of weeks and 3, 500ml, bottles of beer. I've since noticed my weight rate has dropped off slightly. Still losing the lb's but not as much. I am close to my target weight so that doesn't bother me. I just don't want to start to slip back into my old drinking habit and start putting the weight back on.


 
Tricky, isn't it? I am now 14lbs from the rough goal weight I had identified for myself. I noticed my losses have really slowed down over the past month but this is partly due to some blow out weekends away (with no real exercise) and partly by design (upped my daily calories by a few hundred). I think of it like stopping a speeding train right by the platform and not over-shooting! 1 - 2lbs/week is acceptable to me now, although I had been losing 4 - 4.5 per week solidly for 5 months previous. I don't want to slip back into old ways and the losses are the motivation, for me.


----------



## guitarpete247 (3 May 2012)

According to our bathroom scales (Weighed nekkid before brekkie) I'm now 12st 7lb's .  This is the target weight I'd set myself. Just need to have this checked Saturday morning by our consultant. I'm usually 2lb more on hers. Still got 2 days to go and have to maintain this weight.


----------



## Nihal (5 May 2012)

I'm 5ft 7in and 70kg.any advice?Icycle 10 miles in an hour everyday


----------



## The Jogger (5 May 2012)

Nihal said:


> I'm 5ft 7in and 70kg.any advice?Icycle 10 miles in an hour everyday


Do you need to gain or lose?


----------



## Nihal (5 May 2012)

i neeeed to lose.badly!at least 6-10kgs


----------



## Badgeroo (6 May 2012)

Decided to hit the gym in January, booked in with a trainer to get a proper gym plan... Wasn't expecting a weigh in, and shocked myself at the weight I was carrying! I was put on various machines after a consultation of what I wanted to achieve, and I had a full on wobbly leg moment getting off one!

A few years ago I lost 5.5 stone following Slimming World and exercising (mostly in a gym). I hit my target weight, which following BMI was still classed as overweight, but health checks showed I wasn't. I was jogging up hills, walked Ben Lomond comfortably in a quick time... then I got laid off work, my relationship fell apart and I slowly put the weight back on over a few years, much to my frustration!

Anyhow, I've now lost 2 stone and a huge amount of inches, just through exercise. It has slowed now, as I'm also building muscle because of the exercise... Reckon it's time to follow the Slimming World ways again, but I love my real Ales and proper cider too much!


----------



## Janeyb (6 May 2012)

Want to lose half a stone before I tackle the Way of the Roses in June so just finished first week of cutting back. One pound down. 6 weeks to go until d day so if can maintain a pound a week I'll just manage it. I'm gonna post here to use it as an incentive. Don't want to have to face the shame of putting weight on or not losing each week.


----------



## potsy (6 May 2012)

Janeyb said:


> Want to lose half a stone before I tackle the Way of the Roses in June so just finished first week of cutting back. One pound down. 6 weeks to go until d day so if can maintain a pound a week I'll just manage it. I'm gonna post here to use it as an incentive. Don't want to have to face the shame of putting weight on or not losing each week.


Good target, nice steady loss.
Good luck


----------



## Nihal (7 May 2012)

guitarpete247 said:


> According to our bathroom scales (Weighed nekkid before brekkie) I'm now 12st 7lb's .  This is the target weight I'd set myself. Just need to have this checked Saturday morning by our consultant. I'm usually 2lb more on hers. Still got 2 days to go and have to maintain this weight.
> 
> View attachment 9019


Try sleeping both days.You are going to be even more thinner if you sleep and don't eat all


----------



## vernon (7 May 2012)

Janeyb said:


> I'm gonna post here to use it as an incentive. Don't want to have to face the shame of putting weight on or not losing each week.


 
What's stopping you from lying?


----------



## vernon (7 May 2012)

The Jogger said:


> Ok, slimmers world, if I buy on of the starter packs on ebay, £26 ish would that have everything to get me doing this diet........did the Atkins, which I thought was brilliant but MrsJ was concerned about my kidney stones on it.


 
You don't have to pay £26 for a starter pack. Join a local group - it's cheaper.

£26 would get you membership and four group sessions.

The starter pack is not that great by itself - you get a seven day menu a couple of exercise logs, a bunch of food diaries and lists of foods and their 'syn' values and not much else. Buying the starter pack would be a wast of money.


----------



## vernon (7 May 2012)

The Jogger said:


> Vern, do you do SW on line ,I was looking at it ,£80 for the first thee months but may be worth it.


 
Hi there.

I go to the sessions after work. It's convenient for me. Some of the meeting is entertaining as some of the members get emotional when they try to identify where they went wrong in the previous week which has led to a weigh gain of 1/2 lb or a 'maintain' or even a lower loss than they wanted.

I thought that £80 was a bit pricy for three months as conventional membership over the same spell would be around £60 but, you do get a years subscription to the mags and the food optimising book which works out about the same.

The recipes in the mags are good and one or two of the 'real life' weight loss stories are interesting.

The recipe books are also good. There's one for curries.

I can honestly say that I have not starved or suffered since starting on the eating plan. Some of the members in my group do struggle because they are picky eaters: 'I don't do veg', 'I don't do yoghurts with bits in'

or miss the point entirely: 'I can't live with out cheese, chocolate and copious amounts of alcohol'

Give it a go - I don't think that the kidney stones mentioned in your later post will be affected as high (non-alcoholic) fluid intake is recommended and the recipes are v.low fat.


----------



## The Jogger (7 May 2012)

Thanks Vern, I'm starting this from Wed, shopping getting done Tues, fry light spay, low fat ingredients etc and then off I go. I may join the group or go on line, groups are difficult for me with the shifts and travelling, eiher London or Sussex etc, so on line might be best. She has two ladies in work who are doing it, so se will be talking to them today.

I like the fact you don't go hungry and your weight loss has been brilliant...........


----------



## guitarpete247 (7 May 2012)

Went for weekly weigh in on Saturday. I'd only lost 1lb on her scales. So 3lb's more to go on hers. I've now moved onto the "My Life" step. £8.50 for 30 days on line recipes and ideas. I'll see how I get on with that over the next week or two.


----------



## david k (7 May 2012)

careful which alcohol you chose. i like stout, well i like anything alcoholic really ill drink anything, but i used ot think wine was good but a quick google search and its actually high calorie???? the best is guiness, yeh i was surprised too!! i drink 8 cans once a week, sometime 12 but im knackered the next dat.
i eat 3 times a day, only snack on fruit and make sure most meals are healthy and im losing weight slowly


----------



## The Jogger (7 May 2012)

david k said:


> careful which alcohol you chose. i like stout, well i like anything alcoholic really ill drink anything, but i used ot think wine was good but a quick google search and its actually high calorie???? the best is guiness, yeh i was surprised too!! i drink 8 cans once a week, sometime 12 but im knackered the next _*dat*_.
> i eat 3 times a day, only snack on fruit and make sure most meals are healthy and im losing weight slowly


 
Have you just had them


----------



## Sittingduck (7 May 2012)

I weighed in this morning and lost 2lbs in the past 6 days (had to weigh on Tues, last week). Slightly too much at this stage of the game, so I will be adjusting my goal to eat more in the next week or 2 and keep the exercise regime the same. I would prefer to lose 1 or 1.5lbs/week not in excess of 2lbs. Am 106lbs down now, since Oct 25th


----------



## david k (7 May 2012)

The Jogger said:


> Have you just had them


 
ha, ha, unfortunately not, its going well, since drining lots of guiness i have only put on 2 and a half stone, its slowed my weight gain right down


----------



## The Jogger (7 May 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I weighed in this morning and lost 2lbs in the past 6 days (had to weigh on Tues, last week). Slightly too much at this stage of the game, so I will be adjusting my goal to eat more in the next week or 2 and keep the exercise regime the same. I would prefer to lose 1 or 1.5lbs/week not in excess of 2lbs._* Am 106lbs down now, since Oct 25th*_


 
Flippin amazing.........................


----------



## guitarpete247 (7 May 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> ...... Slightly too much at this stage of the game, so I will be adjusting my goal to eat more in the next week or 2 and keep the exercise regime the same. I would prefer to lose 1 or 1.5lbs/week not in excess of 2lbs. Am *106lbs down* now, since Oct 25th


 
+1 on the rate of weight loss. As I get close to my target I'm expecting to be loosing about 1lb a week.
106lb down since October, fantastic. Costs a fortune in new clothes though doesn't it. And I've only lost 51lb's.


----------



## vernon (8 May 2012)

The Jogger said:


> Thanks Vern, I'm starting this from Wed, shopping getting done Tues, fry light spay, low fat ingredients etc and then off I go. I may join the group or go on line, groups are difficult for me with the shifts and travelling, eiher London or Sussex etc, so on line might be best. She has two ladies in work who are doing it, so se will be talking to them today.
> 
> I like the fact you don't go hungry and your weight loss has been brilliant...........


 
You can use any group to check in at. You'd probably nominate a 'home' base. I use the group nearest to work and although I could use a one nearer home during the school holidays I still drive over to Bradford for the weigh ins.

Five pounds off this week. It would have been more if I hadn't scoffed three packs of the four for a pound Bounties .


----------



## guitarpete247 (8 May 2012)

GF and I just got back from a weekend at my dad's. We really need to be good for the rest of this week. Got weighed this morning and I've put on 5lb's and she did 4. He keeps getting the wine out. We went through 3 bottles Saturday night and another 2 Sunday. Chinese takeaway Saturday and Toby Carvery Sunday. No wonder he's piling on the weight. We did take skimmed milk and tried to be good for breakfast. But it was too easy to be tempted to have another serving of chilli beef and rice and sweet & sour and ........ . 
He said we looked ill and needed feeding up so maybe he got his way.


----------



## Sittingduck (8 May 2012)

guitarpete247 said:


> GF and I just got back from a weekend at my dad's. We really need to be good for the rest of this week. Got weighed this morning and I've put on 5lb's and she did 4. He keeps getting the wine out. We went through 3 bottles Saturday night and another 2 Sunday. Chinese takeaway Saturday and Toby Carvery Sunday. No wonder he's piling on the weight. We did take skimmed milk and tried to be good for breakfast. But it was too easy to be tempted to have another serving of chilli beef and rice and sweet & sour and ........ .
> He said we looked ill and needed feeding up so maybe he got his way.


 
Betcha it's virtually all water weight, through too much sodium. Drink a lot of water and eat cleanly for 3 days and it'll be gone, I'll wager


----------



## The Jogger (8 May 2012)

I'm going to bite the bullet and go to my first SW meeting tomorrow evening FI might as well do something about it instead of posting about it..............I only have 28lbs to lose but it is gradually going up.


----------



## guitarpete247 (12 May 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Betcha it's virtually all water weight, through too much sodium. Drink a lot of water and eat cleanly for 3 days and it'll be gone, I'll wager


 
You were right. It must have been water.
Went for weigh in today. I've lost 2lb's (on her scales). Now down to 12st 7lb's. Reached my target . 

I need to buy some more clothes as my XL shirts and T-Shirts are looking silly. This weight loss is getting expensive. 

Got a Team EBC jersey couple of days ago size L. I got it with my gift voucher. 
Last years I'd have split the seams. 
Looking for some more fun jerseys now. Any suggestions? Must be reasonable price.


----------



## Sittingduck (12 May 2012)

Good work my man!


----------



## Janeyb (13 May 2012)

I'm failing already. Only two weeks in and didn't lose any weight this week. Needed to drop 1lb per week for 6 weeks but behind already. I'm gutted. I've reduced my calorie intake tracking on myfitness pal on iPhone. I've increased exercise with swimming and 3 hilly rides this week. I've cut back on booze. Admittedly on days I've ridden hard I've eaten into a few of my exercise calories as the app allows you to add calories burned and it adds them to your allotted intake or the day. So must try harder although i'm constantly hungry after exercise but hey ho. Must get some excess pounds off.


----------



## srw (13 May 2012)

A little small, but another of the buggers bites the dust. I weighed in at a smidge under 15 stone this morning, helped along by an unpleasant stomach bug- but it all counts.


----------



## Sittingduck (14 May 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I weighed in this morning and lost 2lbs in the past 6 days (had to weigh on Tues, last week). Slightly too much at this stage of the game, so I will be adjusting my goal to eat more in the next week or 2 and keep the exercise regime the same. I would prefer to lose 1 or 1.5lbs/week not in excess of 2lbs. Am 106lbs down now, since Oct 25th


 
Sniff* Another 4lbs down this morning, after the Monday weigh-in. Need to eat plenty this week and see how it goes. The maths doesn't stack-up for the past week, as my deficit should have yielded no more than 1.5-2lbs loss. I suspect some water-weight had skewed the previous cpl of weeks' weigh-ins. Just about 9lbs left to my _theoretical_ target now.


----------



## guitarpete247 (14 May 2012)

To try to keep my weight steady I could cycle in for the rest of the week as I'm in the same school till Friday and it's only 7 miles from me. It just depends on the weather. I don't want to arrive soaking but I could take a little precipitation on the way home.


----------



## potsy (14 May 2012)

guitarpete247 said:


> You were right. It must have been water.
> Went for weigh in today. I've lost 2lb's (on her scales). Now down to 12st 7lb's. Reached my target .
> 
> I need to buy some more clothes as my XL shirts and T-Shirts are looking silly. This weight loss is getting expensive.
> ...


Be interesting to see how you get on now you've hit your goal (well done btw) my worry is I will relax and the weight would creep back on again.
Not that I'll be hitting my target any time soon


----------



## 4F (18 May 2012)

Excellent work Ant. Mine has been a little slow of late but back in the zone at the moment and in at 14 stone 11. 
3 stone 9 (51 lb) off so far Getting there


----------



## Sittingduck (18 May 2012)

Nice one! The difference on hills is quite remarkable isn't it? I have seen improvement in my rolling avg on the flat too but perhaps to a lesser extent. It's difficult to know what a realistic target weight is. I am aiming for about 12st 12, maybe a shade under. BMI tells me this is still around 26 or so, but I'll settle for that


----------



## 4F (18 May 2012)

Indeed, I find I am going down hills slower now  I am not sure on my final goal target weight but would imagine it will be around the 12 - 12.7 mark which I hope to hit by the end of the year. BTW are you Dun Running this year ?


----------



## potsy (18 May 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Nice one! The difference on hills is quite remarkable isn't it? I have seen improvement in my rolling avg on the flat too but perhaps to a lesser extent. It's difficult to know what a realistic target weight is. I am aiming for about 12st 12, maybe a shade under. BMI tells me this is still around 26 or so, but I'll settle for that


How tall are you SD?
I have a similar target in mind and am 5' 7-8ish


----------



## 4F (18 May 2012)

potsy said:


> How tall are you SD?
> I have a similar target in mind and am 5' 7-8ish


 
You still wearing those high heels I see Potsy


----------



## Sittingduck (18 May 2012)

I was thinking about the Dun Run earlier Today, 4F. Tempting... If I do it, I'll probably do the same thing as last year and ride back across to Diss after breakfast and jump on the train home, from there. I noticed there isn't any thread for this year's ride - yet!



potsy said:


> How tall are you SD?
> I have a similar target in mind and am 5' 7-8ish


 
5' 9" mate 
I have worked hard to maintain as much muscle mass as possible (especially in the legs), during the loss period and this has generally worked, so I'll never be 'light'. I'd rather have strength and power but be a little heavier, than ideal. Still need to lose round the mid-section and possibly around the ankles... shame you can't spot reduce!


----------



## 4F (18 May 2012)

I will probably start a thread next week to see who's in. I know that those 30 miles from Dunwich to home last year were the hardest I have ever done, killer headwind and nothing left in the legs with 10 miles to go. Looking at another 3/4 stone off before that which will certainly help.

It will be good to see you again if you do decide to do it


----------



## Sittingduck (18 May 2012)

Yep my solo 27 from Dun-Diss were sapping, to say the least.

Good work on the weight losses everybody!


----------



## Janeyb (20 May 2012)

Thankfully 1 lb off this week. 4 weeks to go but still 5 lb to shed. Oops.


----------



## 4F (22 May 2012)

Well done Janey. I had a cracking week this week and the total lost now stands at 4 stone 1


----------



## Sittingduck (22 May 2012)

Excellent results, both 


My loss last week was bang on the money, at 1.3 lbs. I think the previous week was just a freak occurrence and I aim to drop another 1 - 1.5 this week.


----------



## The Jogger (22 May 2012)

I will be on a version of the Slimming World diet two weeks from tomorrow. Not sure if I have lost much but will update this tomorrow. Trouble is I haven't been too hungry on it..................so I doubt if I have lost much.

I had twelve portions of fruit and veg today, so maybe I will lose, tomorrow.


----------



## Sittingduck (22 May 2012)

Early days Jogger but good luck. If it's the very first week you will probably have lost more than you are expecting (perhaps mainly water weight)?


----------



## The Jogger (22 May 2012)

Thanks SD I started of at 14st 10lbs


----------



## The Jogger (23 May 2012)

Just had my weigh in and I'm down 6lbs in two weeks.


----------



## Janeyb (23 May 2012)

4F said:


> Well done Janey. I had a cracking week this week and the total lost now stands at 4 stone 1



Wow. That's amazing. I'm in awe.


----------



## Janeyb (23 May 2012)

The Jogger said:


> Just had my weigh in and I'm down 6lbs in two weeks.



Well done to you too. Great loss. I'm not holding out much hope of any kind of loss this week as I'm away for the weekend. I've been good so far though so hopefully can hold it together at the weekend.


----------



## The Jogger (23 May 2012)

Janeyb said:


> Well done to you too. Great loss. I'm not holding out much hope of any kind of loss this week as I'm away for the weekend. I've been good so far though so hopefully can hold it together at the weekend.


Thanks, i know what you mean Janey, I'm off to Spain for five days on Sunday to see my sister but I've just bought her two SW recipe books for a pressie as she likes a diet, so hopefully fingers crossed ...........I will at least not go up.


----------



## 4F (23 May 2012)

The Jogger said:


> Thanks, i know what you mean Janey, I'm off to Spain for five days on Sunday to see my sister but I've just bought her two SW recipe books for a pressie as she likes a diet, so hopefully fingers crossed ...........I will at least not go up.


 
Nice one. I have been doing Slimming World since August and certainly find it helps along with loads of excercise.


----------



## guitarpete247 (23 May 2012)

The Jogger said:


> Just had my weigh in and I'm down 6lbs in two weeks.


Excellent . Lets hope your sister feeds you from the recipe books .


----------



## Sittingduck (28 May 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> My loss last week was bang on the money, at 1.3 lbs. I think the previous week was just a freak occurrence and I aim to drop another 1 - 1.5 this week.


 
Weighed-in this morning and dropped 1.6, so bang on the money, considering I had a few hundred cals left in the bank  (predicted loss rate was 1.5, for the week), on MFP

7 months in, as of last Friday and 113lbs down, so far. Now at 13st 4, so prob about another half a stone to go - maybe push it down closer to 12st but will see how I feel in the coming weeks.


----------



## Andrew_P (28 May 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Weighed-in this morning and dropped 1.6, so bang on the money, considering I had a few hundred cals left in the bank  (predicted loss rate was 1.5, for the week), on MFP
> 
> 7 months in, as of last Friday and 113lbs down, so far. Now at 13st 4, so prob about another half a stone to go - maybe push it down closer to 12st but will see how I feel in the coming weeks.


*That is a great weight loss*, well done.

I was around 240lbs November 2010 This morning was my first time in "Normal BMI" for about 20 years! 175lbs @ 5ft 10"

My weight bounces all around goes down Mon-Fri Sat Sun goes up! So was good this weekened and added Sat commuting.

I am below my intial target, but if I am good at weekends then it will keep coming down slowly, not on any sort of diet, eat within reason what I want now just keep it sensible.

Using some fancy scales BMI is normal, BF 15.7% Body Muscle 39.8% Visceral Fat 8 (normal) not sure how accurate in real terms these are but I have over 23 on the BF and 12 on Visceral since I bought them


----------



## Janeyb (28 May 2012)

Well not only did I not get out on my bike this weekend I also failed miserably in my weight loss. In fact I've gained a pound. I wasn't exactly awful - I'm eating around 1400 calories a day and I did lots of exercise last week (gym, rides and yoga) and then went running twice at weekend. It seems that no matter how hard I try, I cannot shift these few pounds. I've stayed at this weight for 18 months now with very little fluctuation - having lost over a stone with very little effort. I'm 5ft 8 and weigh 11 st 5. So I'm just within normal BMI but really want to lost some more weight. I guess I'll need to reduce calories further and exercise as much as possible but I get so hungry when I'm exercising it's so difficult. Anyway. That's my whine over with.


----------



## Sittingduck (28 May 2012)

I think for me to get to normal BMI I would need to be 169lbs or something. Sounds a bit low to me and I can live with being just in the overweight cat. Currently 27.4, aiming for perhaps 26. BF% is more telling but I just have cheapo digital scales, from Argos. Using online calculators, I get various results.

I haven't seen too many spikes in my weight, it's generally been a steady decline but it does seem to drop a bit more over the weekend (longer rides, perhaps).


----------



## defy-one (28 May 2012)

2 weeks of cycling and 1500 calories per day, i have lost 7 pounds, target is to lose another 7 (or more) by june 17th. 
I will then weigh 14st at 5ft 11.
Still overweight i know - but small acheivable targets


Sent by iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janeyb (2 Jun 2012)

Woo Hoo. At last a decent weight loss. I have been trying really hard and no weight was coming off but finally had a 3lb loss this week. Chuffed to bits. 5 lb off in total. Two weeks until my goal date for Way of the Roses and 2 lb left to lose. Fingers crossed.


----------



## madpensioner (8 Jul 2012)

Jan 2012 i weighed 13st-12ibs at 6ft- 1ins - and it didnt matter what training i did ( 100 mls per wk ) i could not loose weight. I then realized how much bread i was eating.
I have cut out the bread - and am down to 12st-12lbs - for the first time for years. I still have the odd slice of toast/sandwich - still eating normal which includes drinking plenty 
of beer - and cycling 100/140 miles per week. I did not realize the effect bread has on body weight.


----------



## guitarpete247 (8 Jul 2012)

Today we had GF's son and partner over and 2 granddaughters for tea. We had sandwiches, sausage rolls, cheese straws, onion scones followed by cakes, plain scones with clotted cream. I feel stuffed so this week I need a few days without rain to get out and give myself a chance to burn today's blow-out off . 
Wish I hadn't eaten as much as I did.
Only once in a blue moon though .


----------



## 4F (11 Jul 2012)

Update 11.07.12 Slowly slowly catchy monkey 

20.12.10 18 stone 6 (117 kgs)
22.08.11 17 stone 13 (114 kgs)
06.09.11 16 stone 13 (107 kgs 
21.09.11 16 stone 6 (104 kgs) 
18.10.11 15 stone 13 (101 kgs)
29.11.11 15 stone 3 (96.5 kgs)
11.07.12 14 stone 2 (90 kgs)


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Jul 2012)

Well done 4F!


----------



## 4F (11 Jul 2012)

Thanks Ant still going. I reckon about another 2 stone to go but will review once I get to 12 1/2 stone. Are you still losing ?


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Jul 2012)

4F said:


> Thanks Ant still going. I reckon about another 2 stone to go but will review once I get to 12 1/2 stone. Are you still losing ?


 
Nice one - you'll get there soon enough! I'm barely losing now but that's because I have upped my calories quite a lot and only have a few lbs left to go. I weighed in at 81.5Kg on Monday morning, and I would like to get to 78Kg but realistically I could probably stop right here. The current aim is to continue 'applying the brakes' and ease to maintenance. It took me 3 weeks to lose the last 1 pound and if it takes me another 6 weeks to reach target, that's fine by me.


----------



## 4F (11 Jul 2012)

My last 2 weeks have been bizarre. Dun run week and one ride of 158 miles and I put on 6 lbs. last week lost 5 1/2 lbs .....


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Jul 2012)

4F said:


> My last 2 weeks have been bizarre. Dun run week and one ride of 158 miles and I put on 6 lbs. last week lost 5 1/2 lbs .....


 
Water weight, mefinks. I often fluctuate by a few lbs at my Monday morning weigh-ins, depending on what I have consumed on the Sunday (often a bit of a binge, after a long week of cycling and a longish ride). I tend to find the following week I have often lost the few lbs peak from the previous week and a bit more to boot.


----------



## 4F (11 Jul 2012)

Yeah you are probably right. One right result is that this weight loss has really upped my average speed (that and Strava ) On average it has increased by 3 mph and most rides are now done between 16 - 18 mph


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Jul 2012)

Yep - I have noticed my rolling avg is typically 16.5 or so, these days. Hills have become much easier or should I say faster. I think I really noticed the difference in the past 2 months.


----------



## 4F (11 Jul 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Nice one - you'll get there soon enough! I'm barely losing now but that's because I have upped my calories quite a lot and only have a few lbs left to go. I weighed in at 81.5Kg on Monday morning, and I would like to get to 78Kg but realistically I could probably stop right here. The current aim is to continue 'applying the brakes' and ease to maintenance. It took me 3 weeks to lose the last 1 pound and if it takes me another 6 weeks to reach target, that's fine by me.


 
81.5 is great going  , you must really notice the difference.


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Jul 2012)

In a bizzare reversal of hill climbing ability, I actually overtake others more uphill, than downhill these days. A bit worried about losing speed on the descents though and don't really understand how this is the case at the moment (being still a good half a stone or 1 stone overweight, for me height of 5'9").


----------



## 4F (11 Jul 2012)

I know what you mean, last year I really struggled big time on the hills on the Dun run and averaged just over 13. This year they were a doddle and I did it in 16.2. I still have the benefit of a bit of weight for the downhills at the moment


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Jul 2012)

Yep - striking the ideal balance between being able to climb better and maintain power and stamina is going to be tricky!


----------



## guitarpete247 (20 Jul 2012)

I'm not sure if my speed increase uphill is down to my weight loss or increased fitness. Probably a bit of both. 1 hill I do regularly I used to have to drop into very bottom gear. Now I manage it in 3rd. Still get scalped on it though. The last time by a guy probably 1/2 my age. Plus he was wearing a KotM top .


----------



## subaqua (20 Jul 2012)

weight seems to have hit a plateau. i went down to 16st 7lb then christmas happened and i went back to 17st 13 and have stayed there. waist has shrank though. and legs are , in the words of wifey, very very toned .


----------



## guitarpete247 (21 Jul 2012)

subaqua said:


> ..... waist has shrank though. and legs are , in the words of wifey, very very toned .


 
Remember that muscle weighs more than fat. So you've built up muscle replacing the fat that you lost .


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Jul 2012)

Ditto, my weight appears to have plateaued but my gut has almost gone and my thighs are mighty! Just need to adapt my cycling to stop the hip pain now!


Sent from my FondleSlab using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MattHB (23 Jul 2012)

T-shirt off type heat is bad for the self-esteme Ive decided. I need to remind myself that Ive already lost nearly 3 stone, so should be happy.. but I really need to loose the middle-age gut that STILL WONT GO


----------



## guitarpete247 (24 Jul 2012)

We had a BBQ on Sunday and quite a few glasses of Pimms. When I weighed myself yesterday I'd piled on 4lb's. 

Yesterday I had a meeting with a new Supply agency in Leicester at 3:00 so decided I could cycle in. Did the 18.5 miles in just over an hour. That included having to stop a couple of times to check map and program directions into phone Sat Nav.

This morning those 4lb's were gone so must have been water retention and I sweated it out. 

I still feel a little self concious taking my top off in public, though not as much as I did last year. Being 55 I feel I'm not losing the loose skin from areas of fat loss. Anyone any ideas how to avoid this?


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jul 2012)

guitarpete247 said:


> I still feel a little self concious taking my top off in public, though not as much as I did last year. Being 55 I feel I'm not losing the loose skin from areas of fat loss. Anyone any ideas how to avoid this?


I am currently at the fat end of my weightloss cycle but the last time that I got slim I had some loose skin on my waist and bad stretch marks elsewhere. I think the only way to avoid this is not to get fat in the first place!

If the problem is really severe then surgery might be the only solution.


----------



## Speicher (5 Aug 2012)

I appear, literally to be losing size, and some weight.

No drastic changes have been undertaken. Now I have porridge for brekkie, with skimmed milk. Lunch is whole grain (with seeds) bread, with a thin slice of (proper full fat, aka tasty) cheddar, or sardine toasted sandwich, or similar. 4pm is time for half a grapefruit, followed by a normal meal at about 6pm. Less potatoes, no alcohol, (this is a temporary measure ), no lemonade, and no crisps, no biscuits. Home made cakey edibles occasionnally. This seems to be working. Now I just need to increase my take some exercise, and cut out the late night attacks of the munchies. 

Reading back over that, it might seem drastic. I am puzzled though as to why the loss in inches, particularly around the waistline, seems out of proportion to the weight lost.

For a few months I had been counting calories, aiming for 1600 per day. This highlighted how high in calories some foods were. (For instance toast with butter  and pizzas.)


----------



## zippygeorgeandben (9 Aug 2012)

Need to delete this post.


----------



## zippygeorgeandben (9 Aug 2012)

ChrisKH said:


> Pete is correct IMO. A diet is not a quick fix, and a person needs to make permanent changes to the way they view food and their individual diet to establish a healthy and permanent change in the way they eat. That's not to say that you can't have treats occasionally.
> 
> Dieting as in, the Cambridge diet, the 48 hour lose a stone diet, etc. are not necessarily the healthiest way to lose weight and can lead to complications. Talk to my sister-in-law who has just had her gall bladder removed because of gallstones, mainly as a result of a lifetime of yo-yo dieting and losing too much weight too fast in the last couple of years.


 
*Chris* - your post above was a little too close to home for me.
Have yo-yo dieted all my life, done VLCD from time to time, including the Cambridge Diet.
Have been experiencing stomach pains on and off for a few years now, turned out it was the same as your sister-in-law and I had gallstones. Decided surgery was the best option to remove gallbladder. Let's just say after many ultrasounds, ERCPs, surgery in and out, I'm ok now, although they couldn't remove the whole gallbladder.
Apparantely, these VLCD for men, particularly raise the percentage of having complications with your gallbladder.


----------



## guitarpete247 (10 Aug 2012)

I did the Cambridge Diet but was only on the VLCD step for about 4 weeks. Since then I got my weight down to my target of 12st 7lb's and it has stayed roughly that. Up and down a few lb's but that is normal. I weigh myself every Thursday and yesterday I was 12st 8lb's so I'm not worried I'm starting to yo-yo. Both GF and I have lost 4st and happy where we are at the moment.


----------



## zippygeorgeandben (10 Aug 2012)

Well I'm currentlygoingthroughthe I've put weight on and can't lose it now, I won't even go on the scales!

Hence me getting into cycling.


----------



## Saluki (10 Aug 2012)

I gave up weighing myself when my scales packed up, not that they were that accurate anyway. I could do with shifting a couple of stone after a few months of little exercise and rubbish food. I decided to measure myself at the beginning and then once a week. I have lost lots of inches so feel a lot better, pretty sure that I must be at least 4 lbs lighter. Will get weighed at hospital next week as I get weighed by my wrist/hand specialist (what smashing my wrist and its not mending properly has to do with my weight I really don't know). Last weigh I had just topped 13st and at 5'8", that is not a good weight. 
I have upped my cycling to 5 times a week with a long ride on Sundays and a medium long ride on Wednesdays (days off) and would like to ride in the Tour of Britain Challenge ride, about 57 miles, on 8th September, they day before the Tour of Britain kicks off from Cambridge to Norwich. It gives me something to aim for. i am fit enough to do the ride, its just that I want to do it in a sensible (for me) time.

I will have to invest in some scales, I reckon. Not having them and not keeping an eye on my weight has really given me licence to eat rubbish food and not exercise enough. I am following a slimming world plan, I don't go to the meetings though as its a fiver a week that I could spend more sensibly elsewhere.


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Aug 2012)

LOCO said:


> I came out of my winter hibernation @ 223lbs could not get back in to cycling my commute, May 1st I hit the road again starting gently with just a one way ride of 15 miles each day. The last 14 days I have done every day both ways.
> 
> Five years ago this month I weighed an eye popping 260lbs aged 41
> 
> ...


 a bit more than a year and 6000+ miles later and I was 169lbs this morning 5ft 10" just about in the normal range for BMI wearing 30" Loose Fit Jeans. Interstingly I watched a program about low calorie intake or fasting for life extension, and the bloke doing it used the same scales as me at the end and came out at 173ilbs & 19.2% Body Fat. The scales measure a few things and I always take it with a pinch of salt. He seemed to think they would be fairly accurate and mine are 169lbs 14.2% Fat and 40.8% Muscle. Fat is on the low side of normal and muscle is in the high range. If they are accurate I am pleased with that and visceral (internal Fat) is set at 7 which is low normal. I have seen the Fat above 22% and Visceral in the high range at 12.

They are expensive but are really good for tracking more than just weight alone, which when dieting and excercising is important.

I have some spare skin on my stomach I think Colin is right the only answer would have been not to stretch in the first place. As my weight gain was slow I am lucky and have no stretch marks


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Aug 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-19112549 Seems to against all the rules of dieting but worked, it is an interesting read or viewing.


----------



## Biscuit (10 Aug 2012)

That's very impressive LOCO. Nothing is impossible!


----------



## zippygeorgeandben (11 Aug 2012)

Impressive LOCO! Not jealous at all of the lack of stretch marks.... not at all


----------



## ColinJ (15 Aug 2012)

I have lost 9 pounds in the past month due to illness!

I wouldn't recommend this _'illness-as-diet'_ to anyone, and I'm sure some of the loss is muscle because I have not been able to cycle or even walk much but at least there is some light at the end of this gloomy tunnel. 

Assuming that I eventually get well again, I am going to continue with the reduced food intake and drastic reduction in alcohol consumption that has created this weight loss.


----------



## defy-one (26 Aug 2012)

I am now 14st dead :woohoo
It took me a month longer than I had predicted,but don't care about that. Next target is 13.5 st before our wedding anniversary which is on the 23rd September.


----------



## guitarpete247 (26 Aug 2012)

I've still kept my weight down to 12st 7lb's. It's been that now for about 3 months. My next hurdle will be Chrimbo. I'll not be able to get out as often on the bike to burn off the calories from my Christmas Pudding .


----------



## The Jogger (26 Aug 2012)

defy-one said:


> I am now 14st dead :woohoo
> It took me a month longer than I had predicted,but don't care about that. Next target is 13.5 st before our wedding anniversary which is on the 23rd September.


 
Well done how much have you lost and was it just cycling that done it?


----------



## defy-one (26 Aug 2012)

Thankyou. I have lost 1.5 stone in old money. It's defiantly down to cycling and using the car much much less. A sea change in my mind set due to cycling. This time 6 months ago I was crazy about my big powerful BMW. Now I'm crazy about my bikes and how they are so much more rewarding than the car.
Trying to eat sensibly, cut right back on drinking and the weight has come off steadily. I'm no saint and slip into bad habits easily, but the over indulgence is easily cancelled out by the desire to cycle every day.


----------



## guitarpete247 (27 Aug 2012)

defy-one said:


> Thankyou. I have lost 1.5 stone in old money. ..... I cut right back on drinking and the weight has come off steadily. .....


 
I gave up drinking for 3 months (wine and beer) and my weight went. Giving up drink was part of the diet, together with eating less and drinking 3 litres of water a day (I don't drink that much water now though probably should be).


----------



## tadpole (27 Aug 2012)

Two Year ago this May I lost 2 stone in 5 weeks, (food poisonning diet that ended up with me in hospital) put it all back on. All the way up to 23stn 4lb. Started cycling to work slowly, lost a couple of inches. Jan 16th this year started using strava to race myself to work. I've lost 90lb since my heaviest weight. I've another 40lb to go, and I am not on a diet. I cycle, and eat normally. 
Portion control is a life changing thing.
 I eat anything and everything but in moderation, oh and exercise, everyday. It’s not hard as I use my bike to get to work.


----------



## Typhon (3 Sep 2012)

I've been yo-yo dieting for years also. My problem has never been that I eat too much - I'm not much of a foodie and don't binge. The problem has been that I don't do any exercise whatsoever. As a result I put on weight very gradually, just 1lb a month which is only an excess of 3500 cals a month, but doing that every month of the year soon adds up. I've always had the excuse of having a bad back for not doing any exercise and being overweight and it's true that pretty much everything hurts it, until I found cycling that is!

The yo-yo dieting had been getting harder and harder as the years go by. I was having to eat only 800 cals a day to lose any weight which was pretty miserable. I couldn't eat anything I wanted, drink any alcohol, eat out at all and felt sick with hunger 24/7. I started the latest diet in late May and despite a couple of hiccups along the way to do with a holiday and illness, I had lost a stone by the time the Olympics arrived in late July. It was a miserable start to the summer for me though and I knew something had to change.

I had thought about cycling for a long time but my only bike was an old knackered mountain bike that needed money and time spent on it to fix it up. However the Olympics inspired me to do just that and since then I have spent over an hour cycling each day. A couple of weeks ago I treated myself to a shiny new Triban 3 which has really made things a whole lot easier. At first the weight started to fall off at an alarming rate (if you lose more than 1-2 lb a week you will exacerbate the problem of loose skin) but now but I have upped my calorie intake to a much more reasonable 1500 cals a day and I am losing about 1.5 lbs a week, which is ideal for me. I no longer feel sick with hunger and no longer have trouble sleeping as a result of that either!

I'm going to post my progress here every month for a bit of extra motivation. Here it is so far:

Height 6' 2"
Start: May 28th - 15st 10 lbs
Started cycling: 5th August - 14st 11.8 lbs
12th Aug: 14st 10.2 lbs
19th Aug: 14st 9.0 lbs
26th Aug: 14st 7.8 lbs
2nd Sep: 14st 6.4 lbs

Goal 12-13 stone, not quite sure yet. I have also started to do weights and combined with the cycling I will build up some muscle so it depends how far I go with that.


----------



## david k (4 Sep 2012)

surely 12 stone is too light for 6 foot 2?

im that height and must have been 12 myself last time i was that weight!


----------



## Typhon (4 Sep 2012)

Well 12 stone at 6'2 gives a BMI of 21.6 which is almost exactly in the middle of the normal range (18.5 - 24.9) but that's just a rough approximation of course. I guess it depends on your build and bone density etc. I also weigh myself first thing in the morning in just my boxers, If I weighed myself in the evenings in jeans and a jumper I'd probably be another half a stone heavier.

To be honest I can't remember the last time I was 12 stone.  I remember the last time I was 13 and still had a good covering of fat on me but that was when I did no exercise whatsoever so I'll just be a case of trial and error for me really.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2012)

david k said:


> surely 12 stone is too light for 6 foot 2?
> 
> im that height and must have been 12 myself last time i was that weight!


I'm a medium build 6' 1" and my best cycling weight was about 11.5 stone but I looked too scrawny at that weight.

I got fat but am losing weight again and I'm aiming to get back down to 12-12.5 stone which would be a good compromise between climbing ability and not looking ill!


----------



## Ajay (4 Sep 2012)

I'm 6''2" and weighed in at 17st3lb this morning.
My target is 14st13lb. I need to get there to justify n+1.
For me to get down to sub 13st would have to involve substantial surgery and the sale of a number of internal organs :-)


----------



## david k (4 Sep 2012)

Ajay said:


> I'm 6''2" and weighed in at 17st3lb this morning.
> My target is 14st13lb. I need to get there to justify n+1.
> For me to get down to sub 13st would have to involve substantial surgery and the sale of a number of internal organs :-)


think id need to lose a limb!


----------



## Steve H (15 Sep 2012)

I've been in and out of this thread a few times in the past, but have struggled to sustain weight loss efforts. I've always thought that as long as I was cycling then the diet side would kind of not matter all that much. I've hovered between about 17 stone and 17 stone 6 pounds over the last year or so, sometimes at the lower end sometimes at the upper end.

More recently I've been trying to regularly track my calorie intake using the MyPlate app. It's quite amazing when you log absolutely everything how easy it is to see the kinds of food decisions you make and the impact they have on calories. Also a massive shame that pints of bitter / lager have such a massive calorie impact, especially when its easy to do over 1000 calories in alcohol on a semi-decent night out!

Anyway, this morning I weighed in at 16 stone 9 - so things are going in the right direction. Just been out for a 40 mile ride in the sunshine. Not sure if it was psychological, or literally because I was a bit lighter, but the ride felt great. Was able to power up some of the rises and just felt a lot more confident on the rises.

I hope things continue in this direction and eventually I might just make that mythical 16 stone target that I set many moons ago.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Sep 2012)

Nice one Steve. Nice when you get some momentum going, as I found it really helped to motivate me (to keep it up). Shame about the beer, I know


----------



## doctornige (15 Sep 2012)

I too am having success at losing weight. 

I am a freelancer working from home with a love of French food and red wine recipe for disaster. 

I have dropped 5.5kg in about 8 weeks doing this:

Breakfast: fruit with a dollop of low fat nat yoghurt, glass of orange, skinny cappuccino.

Lunch: sub-300 cal sandwich

Dinner: decent portion of something Italian. Wee bit of cheese, and maybe an Eton Mess made with fruit, a meringue nest and some more of the yoghurt. 

I snack on about two bourbon biscuits, and drink espresso and 1 cal soft drinks.

At the weekend, do all that, but also have a restaurant meal, a full English roast and a couple of bottles of wine.

On the output end, I walk 10,000 pedometer steps a day and do 450cal on the road bike with more at weekends, weather allowing 

In all, that is not many sacrifices for some pretty spectacular results. 4kg to go. 

N.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Sep 2012)

Keep it up Steve! 

I think of you as being like a bigger version of me and I've been through the weight loss cycle a few times in the past so I can tell you that getting a decent amount of weight off will make a huge difference to your cycling in the hills round here.

I know that 16 stone seems like a tough target for you at the moment, but as soon as you crack that, you will start to look at lower targets. I'd say that ideally, you'd be 13.5-14 stone. You probably haven't been down at that kind of weight for a long time but it is doable and you'd be flying if you were fit at that size!

You are definitely right about the alcohol. I've been told that I can drink within the government guidelines while on my Warfarin treatment, but I don't want to be boozing while I have a serious health problem so I packed it in over a month ago and the results have been dramatic! 

I'm aiming for 12-12.5 stone. I got down to 11-10 in 2002 and looked ill. My cycling was great but I hated looking in the mirror and people were worrying about me. Low-12s will be low enough!

I'm currently at 14-9 but some of the reduction is muscle-loss due to my illness. Still, I'm not going to have a better chance than this to sort my weight out so I'll carry on losing weight until I hit my target and will build the muscles back up when I am well enough to start exercising again.


----------



## Speicher (15 Sep 2012)

I am now carefully tracking my calorie in-take using womanandhomedietclub.co.uk.

I now have porridge for breakfast. Some protein, ie chicken or tuna etc, with salad for lunch. Half a grapefruit at about 5 pm and a (comparatively normal) meal in the evening, but carefully watching the portion sizes. I think the grapefruit helps to reduce the "sweet tooth" that I have.  I have also cut out the late night attack of the munchies.

Yes, I agree about the alcohol. Fortunately I was not a heavy drinker* and have cut out the alcohol completely. I am also taking gentle exercise each day. I have a special treadmill in the field behind my house. I estimate the gradient to be about 7 to 10 degrees. I prefer using a treadmill in the fresh air, with the countryside to admire, rather than a gym.

*  Well I am a "heavy" drinker, as I was about ooo err um at least three stone overweight. I am now only two and a half stone overweight.


----------



## Bryan_Cymru (26 Sep 2012)

Within a very short time I ballooned to an unknown weight. All I know is I started dieting around May, then on June 12th I asked a nurse in hospital to weigh me & I came in at 22.2 stone, a tad too heavy for my 6' 1” frame.

July 19th I joined a gym & on the 21st July I bought a 2nd bike - Raleigh Lizard All Terrain Bike. It took a few weeks to get used to, but now I'm mad for both. I'm in the gym everyday & the bike is my all round workhorse from shopping to full on training in rain or shine.

The rewards of all of this training plus healthy eating is, when I weighed earlier today I came in at 17.4 stone. That's nearly 5 stones since June.

12 Stones is my goal to which I hope to achieve in the early New year (that's if the world has ended  . Plus I will be treating my Raleigh to a well deserved rest as I treat myself to a new skinny bike to go with my skinnier self_._

The down side of losing all this weight is having to get a whole new wardrobe that will eat into my bike fund. My fund is already shrinking with all the add-ons that are needed.
An expensive hobby!


----------



## WobblyBob (27 Sep 2012)

Just found this thread so might aswell add my 2 penny worth.
I saw some pictures of myself in the new year of Christmas time etc & i was distraught ha ha so i decided to bite the bullet & get myself to WW in Early Feb, i weighed in at 14st 10lb's which was ridiculous for my 5' 7" frame...i resembled a weeble !!
I did'nt really partake in any excersize at all in the first few months of dieting but it still came off relitively steadily but then i stalled during June time....so that's when i decided that it was excersize that i needed so i went out & bought my bike in July & now i'm absolutely hooked on it & feel terrible if i miss a day, anyway i got weighed a couple of days ago & i'm down to 12st 1lb now........which now i've just wrote it down does'nt seem all that great compared to alot of you...but its made a huge difference being a short arse, i think i would love to get down to 10st 10lb which is what i was for years when i was young & fit  , but not sure if that's a bridge too far.
I'm down from a 38" waist to a 34" (& still reducing) & feel miles better in myself but definitely want to keep going so i can get up those bloody hills !!!!


----------



## Typhon (28 Sep 2012)

Great work Bryan and Bob. 

And yes Alcohol is terrible for calories. 500-550 in a bottle of wine, 200 in a pint of beer and 2000 in a bottle of scotch from memory. Plus it means that when I've had a drink I end up snacking late at night, whereas normally I would never eat after dinner. Late night eating is really good at making you put on weight so it's a bit of a double whammy.

I've been a good boy this month so I'm actually looking forward to upgrading my progress here and in other places on Sunday!


----------



## SimonJKH (30 Sep 2012)

Typhon said:


> 2000 in a bottle of scotch


 
Ah, but what a way to intake 2000 calories 
How much just for a wee dram, anyone?


----------



## Typhon (30 Sep 2012)

SimonJKH said:


> Ah, but what a way to intake 2000 calories
> How much just for a wee dram, anyone?


 

Indeed, reminds me of my student days. 

Well if a 1 litre bottle is roughly 2000 then a 25ml measure must be about 50. Not bad, until you start getting into doubles and trebles..


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 Sep 2012)

Typhon said:


> I Not bad, until you start getting into doubles and trebles..




By which time one cares less about diets


----------



## Typhon (30 Sep 2012)

Typhon said:


> _Condensed quote_
> 
> I'm going to post my progress here every month for a bit of extra motivation. Here it is so far:
> 
> ...



Another 4.2 lbs lost this month so now I am 14st 2.2. This now means my BMI is down to 25 so I am no longer medically overweight which is a good feeling.

I am particularly pleased that I've been able to stick to my goal of 1lb a week. Especially as I went on holiday to Menorca for almost two weeks and sampled plenty of the local tapas and vino. Normally I would put on about half a stone on holiday but I rented a bike and did a couple of hours riding per day plus an hour and a half of vigorous swimming so managed to keep the weight loss going despite the massive increase in calories.

Now I have just opened a nice merlot and am not feeling guilty about that at all. Quite a novelty!


----------



## Typhon (30 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> By which time one cares less about diets


 

Haha, very true. Until the next morning at least!


----------



## MattHB (30 Sep 2012)

Probably time for me to post an update, been quite a while.

I've now lost a total of 44lb in a little over a year. Body fat (on my electronic scales and backed up with calliper measurements) is about 15.6% at 14st 1lb  it's been a damn expensive exercise (no pun intended) as I've had to replace all of my wardrobe and a lot of my bike gear!

Will maintain between here and about 13st 11 over the winter then look to lean up for next years season. Of course ill be riding through the winter as well, but I'm feeling the cold SO much more I want a little bit of insulation for the colder months.


----------



## 4F (15 Oct 2012)

Really struggling at the moment to get under 14 stone. For the past 4 months I have been hovering between 14 stone 3 and 14 stone 8 and seem to have good week / bad week.

Still from a start of 18 stone 6 I am pleased but still a way off my goal of 12 stone 5. 

More will power required.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Oct 2012)

I know what you mean 4F. I was within a whisker of my 12st 7 target at the middle of July but have fluctuated a bit since and seem to be around 13 st 4 ish, at the mo. I will settle to get back down to sub 13 for the Winter and push on again to target, come the Spring.


----------



## Lee_M (15 Oct 2012)

after my ride on saturday I weighed 15st, my lowest for about 5 years

unfortunately once I'd put the liquid back in my body I went back up to 15st7

still quite happy to have seen 15st though!


----------



## Typhon (15 Oct 2012)

I lost 1.8 lbs in the first few days of the month but in the last week and a half I've lost nothing despite increasing my level of cycling loads recently and sticking to my diet. I know that logically it must be because I am gaining more muscle in my legs but I don't see it and find it quite disheartening to see the same weight on the scales each day.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Oct 2012)

If you are dieting and increasing activity then I doubt you are gaining muscle. I would weigh again in a week and the result you were after will probably show up. I found that the numbers on the scales tend to lag behind what you think you should have achieved for that particular week.


----------



## potsy (15 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> Jan 1st - 202lbs 14st 6lb
> Feb 1st - 199lbs 14st 3lb
> Mar 1st - 195lbs 13st 13lb
> Apr 1st - 194lbs 13st 12lb
> May 1st- 191lbs 13st 9lb


Not been in here for a while, things didn't go well after my last update, somehow managed to go back up to 199lbs by the end of August, happily I now have things back under control and am currently 191lbs again 
Hopefully better progress before the inevitable Christmas gain.


----------



## doctornige (18 Oct 2012)

200g off target weight. Come ON!


----------



## doctornige (18 Oct 2012)

Not bad for three months' effort. About a stone and a half.


----------



## BrianEvesham (18 Oct 2012)

Typhon said:


> I lost 1.8 lbs in the first few days of the month but in the last week and a half I've lost nothing despite increasing my level of cycling loads recently and sticking to my diet. I know that logically it must be because I am gaining more muscle in my legs but I don't see it and find it quite disheartening to see the same weight on the scales each day.


 I try to get on the scales once a week, so I don't get mixed messages. I lost the first stone easily but have stayed at 19st for a few weeks, but that is now dropping. The only intake I have cut out completely is alcohol. The exercise on the bike is doing the rest.


----------



## doctornige (20 Oct 2012)

Done it!


----------



## david k (22 Oct 2012)

im stuck at 15 stone but im big boned


----------



## SimonJKH (22 Oct 2012)

doctornige said:


> Done it!


 

Congratulations. I hope I can do as well as you.


----------



## The Jogger (22 Oct 2012)

Well done Docnige, I take it the purple line was the projection and the blue line was the actual journey?


----------



## doctornige (22 Oct 2012)

The Jogger said:


> Well done Docnige, I take it the purple line was the projection and the blue line was the actual journey?



Not quite. The blue line was the journey. The purple line is a post-hoc calculation made by the software of the trajectory.


----------



## The Jogger (22 Oct 2012)

Even better............


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Oct 2012)

fourteen ten last weekend. slow but steady progress. Goal is anything that starts with 13.


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Oct 2012)

I am failing badly. 13st 7 this morning, grrr - that's 13 lbs heavier than the second week of July.
Time to knuckle down and get back to basics, as of right now! Strangely it hasn't appeared to have affected my climbing too badly but I don't think I am reaching my potential, with the extra lbs


----------



## potsy (23 Oct 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I am failing badly. 13st 7 this morning, grrr - that's 13 lbs heavier than the second week of July.
> Time to knuckle down and get back to basics, as of right now! Strangely it hasn't appeared to have affected my climbing too badly but I don't think I am reaching my potential, with the extra lbs


Very easy to let things slip SD, I should know, I do it every year 

Has it been a case of going back to old bad habits or something else?


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Oct 2012)

Filling the face with bad food in the evening. Main meals and daytime is ok but I just sit around eating because I am bored. More time spent indoors weekday nights after cancelling my gym membership in July. I just couldn't afford it and in the summer it was the last place I wanted to be. I just need to get back in the groove and stop eating junk or a wholelot less of it anyway!

Edit to include that it was exactly one year ago tonight that I vowed to lose weight and the following day I started using My Fitness Pal religiously. The first 8 months went swimmingly and I just need to get back in the right frame of mind.


----------



## potsy (23 Oct 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Filling the face with bad food in the evening.
> 
> need to get back in the right frame of mind.


 
Exactly the same things I struggle with, I've cut out a lot of the snacks between meals these last few weeks, makes a huge difference.
I do give myself 1 treat night though, usually Saturday.

The frame of mind is even more important imo, I find I'm able to keep up the motivation for a few weeks then I get bored and start snacking again, need to have a goal or aim I think.
I'm going to treat myself to a new bike next Spring as long as I hit my target weight first


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Oct 2012)

Good luck Potsy. Motivation and 'keeping the streak going' are key, I believe 
I'll have to give myself a target and focus. I think one of the main reasons I started to slack was that I pretty much reached target and also achieved a few cycling related targets this year. I'll just have to get my thinking cap on, to come up with the next ones


----------



## doctornige (23 Oct 2012)

I don't know if this helps, but from someone who has done it, I have a method for cracking the boredom thing. 

Firstly, make the mundane sensational. Add green chillies to pasta sauces to add heat and satisfaction. Drizzle fruit salads with a wee bit of honey and sprinkle some nuts over. Always garnish savoury dishes with an appropriate herb. It makes the process of cooking more of an event, and you appreciate the result more.

Secondly, make complicated drinks. In the evenings, I like to make a non-alcoholic version of a Singapore Sling, or go to the effort of making fresh espresso with a manual machine. I also have a simple Diet Coke, but make sure it is in a frosted glass with ice and fresh limes. The whole palaver beats the boredom and makes you appreciate the near calorie-less drinks all the more.

I realise that these tips are not for everyone, and you need to find what works for you. For me, I found success in eating less, but making everything as good as it could be.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> Not been in here for a while, things didn't go well after my last update, somehow managed to go back up to 199lbs by the end of August, happily I now have things back under control and am currently 191lbs again
> 
> Hopefully better progress before the inevitable Christmas gain.


Ooh, I was snapping at your heels for a while there (14-6 vs your 14-3) but recent visits by family members and the goody bags they left behind undid some of my progress. I'm stable at 14-11 now.

It took more than 2 months of illness to get my appetite back, but back it certainly is!

So ... the easy weight loss is over. I'm going to have to resist temptation for every pound that I lose now. I can't yet cope with enough exercise to make much difference to my weight so I'm going to have to do it by calorie restriction.


----------



## doctornige (24 Oct 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Ooh, I was snapping at your heels for a while there (14-6 vs your 14-3) but recent visits by family members and the goody bags they left behind undid some of my progress. I'm stable at 14-11 now.
> 
> It took more than 2 months of illness to get my appetite back, but back it certainly is!
> 
> So ... the easy weight loss is over. I'm going to have to resist temptation for every pound that I lose now. I can't yet cope with enough exercise to make much difference to my weight so I'm going to have to do it by calorie restriction.



How tall are you?


----------



## mrandmrspoves (24 Oct 2012)

Interesting views 're diet plans. My view for what it's worth is they're a complete waste of money! They promote an unhealthy relationship with food where you learn to think of food as a reward. I am a complete glutton and at my worst had 40 inch waist at 17.5 stone.. I now weigh 12.5 stone. I don't count calories or allow myself syns or whatever slimming world calls them. I try and eat a healthy diet and know the things that are high in calories but low in nutritional value - so I avoid them. I think of dietary treats such as beer in terms of " can I afford the calories?" If I have been active and cycled 30 miles or so - I can afford a beer or three and a curry.. at the moment with my shoulders giving me grief, I haven't been cycling for nearly 2 weeks - so I cant afford high calories. SIMPLE RULE of dieting....take in more calories than you burn off and you will gain weight. The only reason anyone is overweight is because they consume too many calories. (There are a few metabolic conditions that reduce calorie requirement to a point where it is not easy to get all the nutritional requirements without exceeding calorific requirement - but this is rare)


----------



## ColinJ (24 Oct 2012)

doctornige said:


> How tall are you?


6' 1", medium build. 

I start to look flabby rather than fat at about 14 st 7 lbs. My avatar picture was taken when I was about 13 stone and you can see by my cheeks that I was getting pretty slim then. My target weight is probably in the range 12 st 2 lbs - 12 st 7 lbs. I can get up Pennine climbs pretty well at that size. Climbing is even easier sub-12 stone but I look unwell and have decided that low 12s is light enough for me.


----------



## doctornige (24 Oct 2012)

Colin, I have to convert all that because of Rule 24. So you aim for about 80kg. Sounds about right. I am a lot smaller at 176cm, 5'9". I weight just about exactly the same as Mark Cavendish (175cm), but carry about six percent less fat than him! I look OK, but will stop here.


----------



## Lard Armstrong (24 Oct 2012)

DoctorNige would you mind sharing the name of the the app you posted the screenshot from ?

Ta


----------



## doctornige (24 Oct 2012)

Lard Armstrong said:


> DoctorNige would you mind sharing the name of the the app you posted the screenshot from ?
> 
> Ta



Certainly can. It's Tactio Health. iPad and iPhone with cloud sync. Tracks weight, BP, HR, cholesterol, glucose, body fat, waist, steps and exercise calories. It was absolutely instrumental in keeping me on track. At 42, I was drifting into 'slightly unhealthy' and using the app sorted pretty much everything out.


----------



## Lard Armstrong (24 Oct 2012)

Many thanks, might give it a go.


----------



## 4F (25 Oct 2012)

So close to my weight starting with a 13. This week 14 stone 1 1/2, Starting weight 18 stone 6, Jan 2011 
End target 12 stone something.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Oct 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Ooh, I was snapping at your heels for a while there (14-6 vs your 14-3) but recent visits by family members and the goody bags they left behind undid some of my progress. I'm stable at 14-11 now.
> 
> It took more than 2 months of illness to get my appetite back, but back it certainly is!
> 
> So ... the easy weight loss is over. I'm going to have to resist temptation for every pound that I lose now. I can't yet cope with enough exercise to make much difference to my weight so I'm going to have to do it by calorie restriction.


Ha - the goody bags were emptied a while back, and I am now back down to 14 st 8 lbs, or 92.5 kg - snap, snap, potsy!


----------



## potsy (25 Oct 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Ha - the goody bags were emptied a while back, and I am now back down to 14 st 8 lbs, or 92.5 kg - snap, snap, potsy!


Keep snapping Col, might help me to keep motivated knowing you are doing so well 

Lost another 1lb, am officially the lightest I've been since records began (5 years ago)


----------



## ColinJ (25 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> Keep snapping Col, might help me to keep motivated knowing you are doing so well
> 
> Lost another 1lb, am officially the lightest I've been since records began (5 years ago)


Ah - I'd missed the bit about you getting back to 191 lbs, so you are now 190 lbs/13 st 8 lbs/86.2 kg - well done!


----------



## potsy (25 Oct 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Ah - I'd missed the bit about you getting back to 191 lbs, so you are now 190 lbs/13 st 8 lbs/86.2 kg - well done!



I wasn't sure whether you'd realised or not, yes mate, down to 190 as of my weigh-in this morning.
Realistically I'd like to get to 185 or thereabouts this year now, hopefully keep the Christmas weight gain to a minimum (not easy for me) and then kick on in the NY to my target of 175lb.


----------



## 4F (25 Oct 2012)

Nice work Potsy, keep it up I am on your heels


----------



## 4F (30 Oct 2012)

Yah, weigh in tonight 13 stone 12  Total loss now 4 stone 8


----------



## potsy (30 Oct 2012)

4F said:


> Yah, weigh in tonight 13 stone 12  Total loss now 4 stone 1


Excellent 4F, keep it going


----------



## 4F (30 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> Excellent 4F, keep it going


 
Cheers, meant to say weight loss so far 4 stone 8 not 1 doh #muppet


----------



## The Jogger (30 Oct 2012)

4F said:


> Finally decided to do something mid December as I was sick and tired of eating rubbish and my fitness levels had got to a ridiculous poor level. Also for the last 7 - 8 months my cycling mojo just was not there and I was not enjoying being out on 2 wheels.
> 
> At 5'7" my BMI was at horrific levels
> 
> ...


 
4F remember this post,wow you've done brilliant....


----------



## 4F (30 Oct 2012)

The Jogger said:


> 4F remember this post,wow you've done brilliant....


 
Cheers mate, I certainly do recall that post and I have a picture of me on my fridge at my worst. Still gym-ing it 5 days a week before work but now the difference being that I am cycling to the gym first before continuing to work .


----------



## Typhon (1 Nov 2012)

Another month has gone by so time for an update. Apart from that blip at the start of the month where I just couldn't seem to lose weight no matter what I did, I managed to stick to my goal pace of 1lb a week. In fact in the week after that blip I compensated for it so overall I lost 4.1 lbs taking me down to 13st 12.1 lbs.


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Nov 2012)

I seem to have plateaued at 18st 9 lb, but hey ho, my clothes are all getting to big and my belts are down to the last notch so must be doing something right.


----------



## Typhon (1 Nov 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> I seem to have plateaued at 18st 9 lb, but hey ho my clothes are all getting to big and my belts are down to the last notch so must be doing something right.


 

Well done Brian! It was not long ago you were saying you were stuck at 19 stone. Weight loss isn't linear and plateaus are temporary, I'm sure it'll start coming off again soon.


----------



## BrianEvesham (1 Nov 2012)

Typhon said:


> Well done Brian! It was not long ago you were saying you were stuck at 19 stone. Weight loss isn't linear and plateaus are temporary, I'm sure it'll start coming off again soon.


Cheers.

My wife is overtaking me in the weight loss game. I can't believe how much she has taken to Cycling. We did an 8 mile Cicuit today in the rain and laughed all the way round.


----------



## Typhon (1 Nov 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> Cheers.
> 
> My wife is overtaking me in the weight loss game. I can't believe how much she has taken to Cycling. We did an 8 mile Cicuit today in the rain and laughed all the way round.


 
That's fantastic. Sounds like you're both having a lot of fun.


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Jan 1st - 202lbs 14st 6lb
> Feb 1st - 199lbs 14st 3lb
> Mar 1st - 195lbs 13st 13lb
> Apr 1st - 194lbs 13st 12lb
> May 1st- 191lbs 13st 9lb


June to October written off, weighed in this morning just under 190lbs but like to round it up.

Nov 1st 190lbs 13st 8lb
Dec 1st target 187lbs 13st 5lbs


----------



## doctornige (2 Nov 2012)

Dreading the scales. I have been away for a week with work and eaten nothing but Swiss restaurant food.


----------



## doctornige (4 Nov 2012)

doctornige said:


> Dreading the scales. I have been away for a week with work and eaten nothing but Swiss restaurant food.


Predictable result. Gained a kilo. Two weeks should see that shifted though, which means I have another month of this regime before I can work out what my maintenance schedule needs to be.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Nov 2012)

Tend to hover about 9st 12 to 10st
5'8"


----------



## doctornige (4 Nov 2012)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Tend to hover about 9st 12 to 10st
> 5'8"


That's quite light.


----------



## potsy (4 Nov 2012)

doctornige said:


> That's quite light.


Unless he's 4' tall


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Unless he's 4' tall


No, he's _still_ 5' 8"!


----------



## potsy (4 Nov 2012)

ColinJ said:


> No, he's _still_ 5' 8"!


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2012)

I am not looking at the scales after 3 weeks off


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Nov 2012)

I'm fearful after this week's indulgance... I'll have to step on, in the morning and see what the damage is.


----------



## defy-one (4 Nov 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I'm fearful after this week's indulgance... I'll have to step on, in the morning and see what the damage is.



Same as me mate .... Back to training from tommorow. If any days are dry ..... 44 round trip commute London


----------



## potsy (4 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> I am not looking at the scales after 3 weeks off


You can't have put much on in 3 weeks though can you?

Are you back on bike tomorrow then?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Nov 2012)

doctornige said:


> That's quite light.


Yes, it helps on the hills - be it running, or on the bike


----------



## doctornige (7 Nov 2012)

Back on track. Note 'wine damage' in that week away.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Nov 2012)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Tend to hover about 9st 12 to 10st
> 5'8"



Just been on (digital) scales, out of curiosity,immediately prior to typing this
Wearing Ron Hills, t-shirt & socks, it showed 10st 1


----------



## doctornige (7 Nov 2012)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Just been on (digital) scales, out of curiosity,immediately prior to typing this
> Wearing Ron Hills, t-shirt & socks, it showed 10st 1


It will do. You are at your lightest first thing in the morning after a piss, and ideally a Number Two.


----------



## doctornige (8 Nov 2012)

Target attained!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Nov 2012)

Well done Nigel..


----------



## Andrew_P (8 Nov 2012)

My Two year Journey to fitness and normal BMI - Low normal Fat - High Normal Muscle - and low normal Visceral fat From 45 years old fat and unfit to to 47 noraml weight and 100% fitter. Dramtic weight loss in the first 7 months was the reaction to commuting andrestricted diet. Subsquent weight loss just due to lower portions and more cycling!

7200 of those 10k miles are in the last 365 days, bought the Garmin and the new bike in November 2010 and didn't ride much until March 2011

Got back in to Cyling in the summer of 2009 in France when one of my Daughters kept on nagging me to hire bike while on holiday, I remember the moment I first wobbled off from the hire place and then the first 10 mile ride and the memory of just how great cycling felt came flooding back, hadn't ridden a bike since I got my driving licence at 17. The obsession grew from there. I was around 18st that summer!!

11st 8lbs

(ignore the top speed and max HR Garmin connect was glitching)


----------



## Beebo (8 Nov 2012)

doctornige said:


> Target attained!


Well done, what app are you using to track your progress?


----------



## doctornige (8 Nov 2012)

Beebo said:


> Well done, what app are you using to track your progress?


Tactio Health.


----------



## sep1988 (8 Nov 2012)

Really frustrated with the whole weight thing.

I have been a Slimming World member for the past 6 (ish) years and have lost and maintained 2 stones which in the time isn't a lot but obviously there have been periods of 'non compliance'(!) I am finding it increasingly frustrating at present to loose anymore weight although trying harder than ever. I would ideally like to get down to 12st 7lb, I am currently weighing 13st 10lb. I am not a binge eater and for the last few weeks have been sticking to the slimming plan to the letter which has usually worked for me, and is a very successful plan.

I cycle with a club on a Sunday and class that as my 'long ride' and I try to get into the gym 2-3 times during the week (depending on other commitments), I am not like many of the other women in the gym I see.. I like to come out sweating and feeling like I have made the most of my time in there. I try to ride on a Saturday but haven't been able to for the past couple of weeks but have done a lot of walking. 

I don't fancy doing any crash/shakes diets as I enjoy my food, entertaining and cooking.

Feeling very demorilised as working so hard for no reward ! Any suggestions, help, advice would be greatly appreciated :-)


----------



## Andrew_P (8 Nov 2012)

sep1988 said:


> Really frustrated with the whole weight thing.
> 
> I have been a Slimming World member for the past 6 (ish) years and have lost and maintained 2 stones which in the time isn't a lot but obviously there have been periods of 'non compliance'(!) I am finding it increasingly frustrating at present to loose anymore weight although trying harder than ever. I would ideally like to get down to 12st 7lb, I am currently weighing 13st 10lb. I am not a binge eater and for the last few weeks have been sticking to the slimming plan to the letter which has usually worked for me, and is a very successful plan.
> 
> ...


 
Really really seriously do a food diary, there is normally a hidden reason for this. Chocolate biscuits were mine lol


----------



## ianrauk (8 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> Really really seriously do a food diary, there is normally a hidden reason for this. Chocolate biscuits were mine lol


 

Booze was mine.
I cut that right down, and I mean by a lot and the difference was amazing. The weight then started to fall off.


----------



## sep1988 (8 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Booze was mine.
> I cut that right down, and I mean by a lot and the difference was amazing. The weight then started to fall off.


I don't drink - Wish I could put it to that !


----------



## sep1988 (8 Nov 2012)

LOCO said:


> Really really seriously do a food diary, there is normally a hidden reason for this. Chocolate biscuits were mine lol


 
I keep a food diary book for every day/every week ! I wonder whether its all just all familiar and need some sort of a boost


----------



## Andrew_P (8 Nov 2012)

sep1988 said:


> I keep a food diary book for every day/every week ! I wonder whether its all just all familiar and need some sort of a boost


 Forgive me if I am wrong, but Slimming World is that a diet that restricts Carb intake?


----------



## sep1988 (8 Nov 2012)

No it doesn't restrict carb intake. There was a 'red' plan that limited carbs but I tend to follow what they call the 'Extra Easy' plan which allows you unlimited pots, pasta, meat, fish (obviously all fat removed and not cooked in fat) Then all fresh/frozen fruit and veg etc is unlimited which they advice 1/3 of each of your meals is made up of and then you have 'Healthy Extra' options A's which are milk and cheese (measured amounts set by SW) and B's which are bread, cereals, stewed fruits, cereal bars etc (again set measurements) you can have one A choice and 1 B choice per day. Anything outside of these are then synned.

Brief explanation.. sorry if not overly clear.


----------



## potsy (8 Nov 2012)

sep1988 said:


> I don't drink - Wish I could put it to that !


Neither do I, always thought it would be much easier if it was just alcohol to cut down on 

I think portion size and snacking between meals are my major problem, can go a few weeks of being good then start to drift back into bad habits, seems strange if you really are following the plan to the letter though, there must be something you are doing and not being honest with yourself I would have though?

Good luck, keep posting on here for motivation


----------



## doctornige (8 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Neither do I, always thought it would be much easier if it was just alcohol to cut down on
> 
> I think portion size and snacking between meals are my major problem, can go a few weeks of being good then start to drift back into bad habits, seems strange if you really are following the plan to the letter though, there must be something you are doing and not being honest with yourself I would have though?
> 
> Good luck, keep posting on here for motivation



Seriously, I actually started serving up on a smaller plate.


----------



## sep1988 (9 Nov 2012)

Thanks for advice everyone! Will try and put my finger on what it is and then hopefully it will drop off. Here goes...


----------



## 4F (9 Nov 2012)

sep1988 said:


> Thanks for advice everyone! Will try and put my finger on what it is and then hopefully it will drop off. Here goes...


 
Have you tried changing things by switching from the extra easy plan to green ? For me I find this works the best and eat meat as either a healthy B or points.

Restricting / cutting out bread from my diet I found made the biggest difference.


----------



## sep1988 (9 Nov 2012)

4F said:


> Have you tried changing things by switching from the extra easy plan to green ? For me I find this works the best and eat meat as either a healthy B or points.
> 
> Restricting / cutting out bread from my diet I found made the biggest difference.


I did try this a while back and had good results but changed back to EE for the ease during a busy time. I think I may have some green days next week :-)


----------



## 4F (9 Nov 2012)

sep1988 said:


> I did try this a while back and had good results but changed back to EE for the ease during a busy time. I think I may have some green days next week :-)


 
Ease really is they key and the easier it is the more likely you are to stick to it. Some weeks I find so much easier than others but stick to it and you will get there.


----------



## sep1988 (9 Nov 2012)

4F said:


> Ease really is they key and the easier it is the more likely you are to stick to it. Some weeks I find so much easier than others but stick to it and you will get there.


 
Thank-you :-)


----------



## lulubel (19 Nov 2012)

sep1988 said:


> allows you unlimited pots, pasta, meat, fish (obviously all fat removed and not cooked in fat) Then all fresh/frozen fruit and veg etc is unlimited


 
This is most likely the problem. Unlimited anything means you don't know how much you're eating. From my experience of several years on a diet forum, this kind of diet only works if you don't really like the unlimited foods very much. Otherwise you will eat too much of them.

As your weight gets lower it becomes more important that you "account for" every morsel of food that passes your lips.


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Nov 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> I'm fearful after this week's indulgance... I'll have to step on, in the morning and see what the damage is.


 
Finally stepped on, this morning. A stone put back on, since mid July. 13st 8, as of this morning but the fight back starts here! Will be happy enough to get to 13 dead by the end of Jan (although alive would be prefrable). I'll enter phase 2 in the Spring and aim for 12st by May.


----------



## potsy (20 Nov 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Finally stepped on, this morning. A stone put back on, since mid July. 13st 8, as of this morning but the fight back starts here! Will be happy enough to get to 13 dead by the end of Jan (although alive would be prefrable). I'll enter phase 2 in the Spring and aim for 12st by May.


Just shows how easy it is to take your eye off the ball and let things slip, you were one of the real success stories in this thread SD.
I did a similar thing and put 8 or 9lbs back on but thankfully have gotten rid of it again now, struggling to move from 13st 8lb myself now though, think maintaining it will be the real challenge for the rest of this year


----------



## defy-one (20 Nov 2012)

I have been stuck at 13st 4 lbs for a few weeks now. Really must focus and stop eating the treats. Exercise more!!! Been riding less with the wet weather, no commuting


----------



## mrandmrspoves (20 Nov 2012)

SImple diet advice.......forget diets! Eat what you like. Don't join Slimmer's World or any other diet scheme and save the money for something you like instead.

So how do you lose weight? 
Take in less calories than you burn and burn extra calories by exercising (cycling is perfect) 
It really is as simple as that. Don't try and crash diet to get rid of the weight, make sure you get a balanced diet, but if you fancy for example a Mars bar (other fattening chocolate bars that won't help you work rest or play but will make you fat if you eat them too often are available!) just remember it's 260 calories gone from your daily allowance.
Work on the basis that 1lb of fat = about 3500 calories so to lose 2lbs a week you will either need to take in 7000 calories less than usual +/- exercise more than usual.
Myfitnesspal is a great mobile app to monitor your progress on and keep your food diary. A food diary really does help as overweight people do have selective memories or seriously under estimate how much they eat.

I know the above works - I used to weigh 17.5 stone with a 40 inch - now I weigh 12.8 stone and 34 inch waist. 
Another rule is if you fail to stick to your calorie allowance for one day - don't give up - just compensate over the rest of the week.

I know I have made it sound easy and it isn't....but the science behind it is - and the starting point is accepting that you're overweight because you take in more calories than you burn.


----------



## vernon (24 Nov 2012)

sep1988 said:


> I did try this a while back and had good results but changed back to EE for the ease during a busy time. I think I may have some green days next week :-)


 
I've used nothing but extra easy and I find it works well. My weight gains are when I fall off the wagon and go mental at festivals - Knockengorroch put ten and a half pounds on me in a weekend!

Paradoxically a four gig week where I ate out ever night witnessed a one pound weight loss.

When I am in serious mode all treats with syn values are abandoned and I replace them with free and super free fruit.

I don't miss the weekly meetings as they occasionally throw up some great ideas and rarely fail to deliver entertainment.


----------



## MattHB (24 Nov 2012)

Im now at a happy winter weight of 14st (+/-2lbs). Thats 3 stone 5lbs in 18 months. according to body fat scales and callipers Im around 15.1% body fat so thats good enough for me! Ill take it down again in the spring when Im going to start road racing.

The good thing is, once you know how, its easy to put on/take off at will. The hard thing is stopping taking it off as it gets addictive!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2012)

I am holding steady at 14-10 after a blip caused by family members visiting me and showering me with cake, biscuits, cheese, chocolate etc. I'm doing my own shopping again now so few of those things are slipping through my defences. The only problem is a chocoholic friend who comes round 2 or 3 evenings a week. I usually buy treats for her but she often gives half back to me ...  We resisted last night - I said that I hadn't got any chocs in but would go out to the shops if she was desperate for a sugar fix. She settled for half a teaspoon of honey in her tea.

No alcohol for over 3 months now! That has saved me - I would be ginormous by now if I were still boozing while subject to enforced inactivity by illness. 

I am starting to move about more now, so I'm hoping for a gradual loss until the NY and then step things up in 2013, health-permitting.


----------



## doctornige (9 Dec 2012)

I seem to be winning. But it is clear that watching what I eat is going to be a lifelong exercise.


----------



## sep1988 (11 Dec 2012)

Really struggling to shift any pounds :-(


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Dec 2012)

I was doing ok for a cpl of weeks then the weekend was a total disaster. In 'cleansing mode' for a few days then I'll weigh again.


----------



## defy-one (11 Dec 2012)

i went up by 4lbs, got back into running/walking on the treadmill, and some core work.... weight has come down by 3lbs


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Dec 2012)

Water weight fluctuations do my head in. I was 13, 8 then down to 13, 3 and up to 13, 12, all within a cpl of weeks... heh


----------



## potsy (11 Dec 2012)

sep1988 said:


> Really struggling to shift any pounds :-(


I decided at the start of December that it's pointless for me to even try to lose any weight before the new year, have set myself a 'must not exced' weight gain over crimbo too, hopefully that will see me start 2013 lighter than I have started any year since about 1998 

At least I got down to a new low weight earlier this year, next year that _will_ be beaten


----------



## pauldavid (11 Dec 2012)

doctornige said:


> I seem to be winning. But it is clear that watching what I eat is going to be a lifelong exercise.


Could you tell me what ipad app this is, it looks like just the thing I'm looking for to give myself some visual motivation with my weight loss.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## doctornige (11 Dec 2012)

pauldavid said:


> Could you tell me what ipad app this is, it looks like just the thing I'm looking for to give myself some visual motivation with my weight loss.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/tactiohealth-weight-loss-fitness/id477774973?mt=8

Enjoy.


----------



## pauldavid (11 Dec 2012)

doctornige said:


> https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/tactiohealth-weight-loss-fitness/id477774973?mt=8
> 
> Enjoy.


Thanks, that's great.


----------



## compo (22 Dec 2012)

I have not hidden the fact that I have a weight problem at 18.5 stones. So does my wife, currently at the same weight, but she is only five feet tall. I have genuine medical issues which don't help including a daily dose of steroids coupled with having had my thyroid gland removed. The basic rules of weight loss are not different though, balancing energy in, energy out. Problem is I like my food too much. In the New Year I have resolved to attack my weight and am signing up to a NHS course to help.

My wife joined Slimmers World about three months ago and is doing brilliantly having lost 1.5 stones. She is eating sensibly but most importantly has increased her exercise levels. She is walking more, our poor little dog doesn't know what has hit it! She has also joined a gym, which knowing her has really amazed me. She says she loves the treadmill. So, what she doesn't know is that yesterday I bought her a powered treadmill and we have to go collect it today. I have told her we are going out but not where! We had agreed to not buy presents for each other this year so that has gone out of the window.

With bikes she has real problems getting her leg over or through the frame. We bought a Raleigh 20 which she can ride but it is a bit clapped out. I was wondering if a teen girls bike with 24" wheels would be better for her, but she is going to wait and see if she can gain more flexibility in her legs which may make a normal sized bike useable.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Dec 2012)

@compo
Good on you both and the very best of luck for 2013. I will look forward to reading about your progress. I can imagine it must be be a great help to the both of you having a common goal to lose weight and get fitter.


----------



## defy-one (22 Dec 2012)

Treadmills are great .... i have one at home. Just keep walking/running and that weight will shift.
Great for when the weather is bad or you don't have enough time to get out on the bike.
Argos usually do a sale come January!


----------



## potsy (22 Dec 2012)

Best of luck to you both compo, be interesting to read of your progress on here


----------



## compo (22 Dec 2012)

Well, we got the treadmill. It's second hand but in perfect nick. My wife is well pleased, so pleased she even made a cup of tea when we got home.


----------



## potsy (22 Dec 2012)

compo said:


> Well, we got the treadmill. It's second hand but in perfect nick. My wife is well pleased, so pleased she even made a cup of tea when we got home.


They make good clothes hangers too if not being used for a while, don't ask me how I know this


----------



## Cornishman (26 Dec 2012)

doctornige said:


> https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/tactiohealth-weight-loss-fitness/id477774973?mt=8
> 
> Enjoy.


Just to let everyone know, the app is on offer in the App Store over Xmas. I got it for £1.99 that's with 70% off. Many thanks to doctornige. Merry Xmas everyone.


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Dec 2012)

As of Tomorrow.... I'm back on the straight and narrow, big time! Need to set myself some targets to hit and timescales in which to hit them, though. The softly softly, no pressure approach hasn't been working. Need to get tough! I'll post my weight here on Monday mornings to add extra incentive


----------



## potsy (26 Dec 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> As of Tomorrow.... I'm back on the straight and narrow, big time! Need to set myself some targets to hit and timescales in which to hit them, though. The softly softly, no pressure approach hasn't been working. Need to get tough!* I'll post my weight here on Monday mornings to add extra incentive*


Think I'll be keeping mine a closely guarded secret after the amount I've put on 
Good luck


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Dec 2012)

I'm hoping to shame myself into being good ;-)
How do you plan to tackle it, Potsy? Good to see different strategies.


----------



## potsy (26 Dec 2012)

My plan was to eat myself silly until Jan 1st then be as good as possible for as long as possible, the first part of the plan has gone very well 
Tbh as long as I start 2013 lighter than I did 2012 I'll consider it progress


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Dec 2012)

Heh 
Good luck for 2013!


----------



## Shaun (27 Dec 2012)

Luckily I've had a stinking cold over the festive period which has constricted my appetite as well as my airways ... ... but I've still got stone and stones to work off in 2013; just need to keep my hands out of the cookie jar when I make several cups of coffee per night (it just happens without me realising it - the kettle's boiling, there isn't much to do whilst waiting, so the lid automatically [by hand] pops off the biccy barrel and out jump the choc-chip cookies!!). 

My ultimate goal - get back down to 12 and a half stone ... I've got a LONG way to go!!!


----------



## potsy (27 Dec 2012)

Shaun said:


> Luckily I've had a stinking cold over the festive period which has constricted my appetite as well as my airways ... ... but I've still got stone and stones to work off in 2013; just need to keep my hands out of the cookie jar when I make several cups of coffee per night (it just happens without me realising it - the kettle's boiling, there isn't much to do whilst waiting, so the lid automatically [by hand] pops off the biccy barrel and out jump the choc-chip cookies!!).
> 
> My ultimate goal - get back down to 12 and a half stone ... I've got a LONG way to go!!!


Get Pandora to put a padlock on the cookie jar, job done


----------



## pauldavid (2 Jan 2013)

Cornishman said:


> Just to let everyone know, the app is on offer in the App Store over Xmas. I got it for £1.99 that's with 70% off. Many thanks to doctornige. Merry Xmas everyone.



Bought this before christmas but have just put my personal details in to get started as of today, looks like a brilliant tool but,,,,,,,,,





It has also very clearly opened my eyes to what a horrible state I've got myself into, over 3 stone to lose, best stop buying biscuits then fatty!


----------



## doctornige (2 Jan 2013)

pauldavid said:


> Bought this before christmas but have just put my personal details in to get started as of today, looks like a brilliant tool but,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was the same here. I got a real shock and decided to sort it out. OK, it uses Framingham data for the risk factors, which UK GPs no longer use, but it is a very good place to start.


----------



## pauldavid (3 Jan 2013)

doctornige said:


> It was the same here. I got a real shock and decided to sort it out. OK, it uses Framingham data for the risk factors, which UK GPs no longer use, but it is a very good place to start.



Made it through day 1 without using the biscuit barrel lid and only cried a little bit.

Haven't actually seen a choc chip cookie in 28 hours, 32 minutes and 43 seconds. Not bothered though!



























Who am I kidding, I feel like I've lost an old friend


----------



## RWright (3 Jan 2013)

I am trying to sign up at myfitnesspal but my username that I use here is taken, along with some other good ones I could think of. Tiny, Slim, Stringbean, Haystack, I even tried Twiggy. 

I am cutting back on the food intake for the new year. I lost 24 lbs since August with the riding and not a lot of diet adjustment. I am going to have to work on the food part now that it is cold weather. I tend to want the sweets and carbs more during colder weather. I think using the food intake log might be a nice way to help.

I am going to stay out of stores as well. I went to the grocery store on new year's eve and I am not going back until Feb. if I can help it. I did buy some sweets but not the really heavy duty rich stuff that I like. I expect the next couple of weeks to be a little rough as I go thru some carb withdrawal headaches and such but it will be worth it. I have done it before and lost a lot of weight doing it. I am at the age now that I need a lifestyle change. I might not drop the weight as fast as before because I am not going to restrict as much as I did before. I am going to start trying to eat healthier. Something that can be a little more difficult this time of year.

I am trying more for a lifestyle change with my eating habits.I plan on not letting the weight come back after it goes away this time. I already have a lot of spring and summer clothes that I bought on sale very cheap on close out this past fall....in sizes smaller than I can wear right now. 

I wish everyone success with their goals this year.  ......oh yeah btw, I will figure out a myfitnesspal user name...I was not asking for suggestions...I think the bad word filters are on here anyway.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2013)

I just weighed myself to check the damage from the festering _festive_ season and I was pleased to find that I have managed to sneak in under my 15 stone limit. I knew that I'd put some weight on but didn't want to see a weight of 15-x again. So, 2013 begins with me at 14-13 and subject to my health continuing to improve, I hope to get down to 13-x again this year, or maybe even 12-x!


----------



## lulubel (3 Jan 2013)

Do any of you know of a free weightloss/fitness site where I can input a load of backdated weights? (I'm a bit of a stat freak!)

I've got weight data from back in early 2011 that's currently stored on a subscription based weightloss site. I'd really like to cancel the subscription because I'm only using the site to update my weight and post on the forum, but I don't want to lose the pretty downward sloping graph of my weight! I've tried myfitnesspal, but that only seems to allow you to log today's weight.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2013)

lulubel said:


> Do any of you know of a free weightloss/fitness site where I can input a load of backdated weights? (I'm a bit of a stat freak!)


Why not just do it locally using a spreadsheet like this man?


----------



## lulubel (3 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Why not just do it locally using a spreadsheet like this man?


 
Because I'm lazy and I want a website to do it for me 

Actually, I've found a plugin that might work on my blog, which would be a good place to keep all the data. Unfortunately, it does require a bit of effort on my part, though.


----------



## MattHB (3 Jan 2013)

Will mynetdiary let you put in retrospective data? I have a feeling it might.


----------



## potsy (3 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I just weighed myself to check the damage from the festering _festive_ season and I was pleased to find that I have managed to sneak in under my 15 stone limit. I knew that I'd put some weight on but didn't want to see a weight of 15-x again. So, 2013 begins with me at 14-13 and subject to my health continuing to improve, I hope to get down to 13-x again this year, or maybe even 12-x!


Keep it up big man, how is the eta looking for getting back on the bike?

As I've posted on another thread I have started the myfitnesspal way of helping me lose some weight this year, 2 days in and I'm actually enjoying logging all the foods and seeing the calories remaining info, think this is what I have needed to make things a bit more structured, rather than my usual 'wing it' method of cutting down.
Have put 1lb per week loss and hopefully that gets a stone off before SITD, maybe more if it goes well


----------



## lulubel (3 Jan 2013)

MattHB said:


> Will mynetdiary let you put in retrospective data? I have a feeling it might.


 
Hmm ... doesn't look like it. I've had a quick play with it, and I can't see any way of doing it.

I'll play around with the one I've got on my blog for now. It produces a little graph that sits in the sidebar, and I can look at it and feel happy every now and then. If I'm really keen, I can probably track down and enter data going back to about 2008, when I weighed 13 stone.


----------



## Saluki (3 Jan 2013)

I am following Slimming World again. Not doing the classes thing as I cannot afford it. When I am walking the dogs, I am walking faster and with a bit more purpose. Trying to get out on my bike as much as poss (geocaching with bike on Saturday) and have started a bit of jogging again. I jogged 4 minutes today. Don't laugh, its been a long old haul sorting out my bum achilles.
In a stone or so, I'll get myself in to a gym for some proper resistance work.

I log my weight, track my food and exercise on www.sparkpeople.com as well as tracking my cycling in the usual places.


----------



## RWright (3 Jan 2013)

lulubel said:


> Do any of you know of a free weightloss/fitness site where I can input a load of backdated weights? (I'm a bit of a stat freak!)
> 
> I've got weight data from back in early 2011 that's currently stored on a subscription based weightloss site. I'd really like to cancel the subscription because I'm only using the site to update my weight and post on the forum, but I don't want to lose the pretty downward sloping graph of my weight! I've tried myfitnesspal, but that only seems to allow you to log today's weight.


 
I put in food and exercise data from Jan 1 at my fitnesspal, try going to the FOOD tab then use the day and month selector, I just used the month selector to go back as far as May 2007, I think it will go even farther back. I just stopped clicking.

EDIT: I just saw the plug in doing it for you post. I don't know anything about that but I was thinking it would be a pain to enter data from very far back manually.  This is the first time I have used any food or diet site.


----------



## potsy (6 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> I'll post my weight here on Monday mornings to add extra incentive


Big day tomorrow? 

MFP has gone well the last few days, will post my weight after I start to see some real progress, wondering what to have with my one remaining calorie


----------



## Sittingduck (6 Jan 2013)

Oh balls...
I forgot I had said that! I weighed this morning at 13st 13lbs (same as Sat) but have eaten bad stuff today after another longish hilly ride. Hmm, I'll wager 14st 1lbs on the morrow...


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Jan 2013)

Tale of the tape scale: 14st 1lb 

Grrr... was doing well throughout the week last week, too. Must be a lot more sensible at the weekend, post long ride. I commit to 13st 11 by this time next week, as I think there are a few lbs water weight in there. We'll see.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Tale of the tape scale: 14st 1lb
> 
> Grrr... was doing well throughout the week last week, too. Must be a lot more sensible at the weekend, post long ride. I commit to 13st 11 by this time next week, as I think there are a few lbs water weight in there. We'll see.


 

Thing is Ant - this weight gain isn't exactly slowing you down any is it?


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Jan 2013)

I think it's having a noticable affect on my climbing but it's hard to compare Boxhill times for Jan Vs July, anyway. On the downhill and rolling stuff, then no - infact it's probably beneficial (at least for the downhill)  

Clothing fit is tigther though and I can definitely 'tell'. So I need to go back in the correct direction asap. 14st is way too heavy for 5'9", imho.


----------



## vernon (7 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> 14st is way too heavy for 5'9", imho.


 
It could be worse. Try 21.5 stones at 5' 11".

It didn't stop me from doing a sub five hour 100km audax yesterday 

I'd be very happy to be 14st.

Watch this space......


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Jan 2013)

After yesterdays paining in the hills with a bunch of cat 1 riders dealing out epic slabs of pain I am going to commit to dropping up to half a stone, but only as long as it doesn't adversely impact on my power output since hills are only a secondary concern atm 

Weighed in at 13st 1 lb this morning, height 6'3".


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Jan 2013)

vernon said:


> It could be worse. *Try 21.5 stones at 5' 11*".
> 
> It didn't stop me from doing a sub five hour 100km audax yesterday
> 
> ...


 
I tried it at 5'9" and didn't like it all that much 
Having worked my nuts off to get down to 12st 8, it's discouraging to be back at 14, that's all.

Good luck with the loss though - you have done ok so far, haven't you? Still on track?


----------



## vernon (7 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> I tried it at 5'9" and didn't like it all that much
> Having worked my nuts off to get down to 12st 8, it's discouraging to be back at 14, that's all.
> 
> Good luck with the loss though - you have done ok so far, haven't you? Still on track?


 
I've dropped four stones and have hit a plateau. Phase two has started and I'm aiming to drop five stones by summer, a bit ambitious but manageable with determination and an increased activity level. The weight loss has resulted in large performance gains on the audax front. The riders who know me have made positive observations on my transition from laterne rouge to midfield finisher.


----------



## andylaw79 (8 Jan 2013)

Well it's my turn to join the merry weight loss brigade this year and it's going to be tough. Set myself a target of loosing an initial 3st by June (anything more is a bonus) and take it from there!

I last got weighed at the doctors mid last year at a routine asthma clinic and tipped it at 18st 8, which at 5' 11" is a tad too lardy. After a couple of failed attempts to drop a few pounds last year I'm more than determined to make it happen this time around. Got a set of scales being delivered today and have been using MFP as a food diary over the last week or so, and the amount I snack and my portion sizes is truly shocking.

I know what my weaknesses are when it comes to food so I've just got to find the will power to break the bad habits of the last 10 years.


----------



## 4F (8 Jan 2013)

Grrrr, enjoyable Christmas and I am up to 14 stone 12 again. Back on it big style and I *will* hit my goal this year of 12 stone 4.


----------



## Biscuit (8 Jan 2013)

_<Got a set of scales being delivered today and have been using MFP as a food diary over the last week or so>_

What's MFP please?

Thx


----------



## andylaw79 (8 Jan 2013)

Biscuit said:


> _<Got a set of scales being delivered today and have been using MFP as a food diary over the last week or so>_
> 
> What's MFP please?
> 
> Thx


My Fitness Pal - app for the phone that lets you keep a track of weight, food intake exercise etc.


----------



## weebag (8 Jan 2013)

Ooh, I'm in. Was 18st 4 last February. Now 16. Need to be 13.5.

Triathlon in May. Gulp....


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Keep it up big man, how is the eta looking for getting back on the bike?


It keeps getting put back! I'll update the GWS thread in a couple of weeks or so - hopefully, things will be looking up again by then. (I had a bit of a health setback over Christmas/NY. Nothing too major, but bad enough to dash my more optimistic plans for early 2013. )


----------



## RWright (8 Jan 2013)

After week 1.




from 250 down to 247.4.

I am 5'10" so I have some work left to do.

I am glad I read this thread and found these online tools. I have entered everything I ate last week.  I do think myfitnesspal gives too much calorie credit for the riding and walking I do but that is fine.

I did have to make a trip to the grocery store, but it was to pick up some more cucumbers, tomatoes and onions for salads and for some fresh lowfat milk. My milk had hit the expiration date and then some.
Fresh veggies are going to be hard to do just going to grocery store once a month. I am going to change my strategy to once a week grocery store trips instead of monthly.

I was able to get by the pie and cake and ice cream sections...already had some ice cream in the freezer. I was not able to get by the peanut candy section but I only bought two small cans, I was sort of craving it by the weekend. I also cooked some homemade spaghetti, a lot of carbs I know but I needed it wanted it bad. Homemade spaghetti might be the perfect food, nothing makes me actually feel better after eating it than that stuff, not even chocolate ice cream...probably second most perfect food .

I hope everyone was able to get off to a good start for the first week of the new year.


----------



## sep1988 (8 Jan 2013)

4F said:


> Grrrr, enjoyable Christmas and I am up to 14 stone 12 again. Back on it big style and I *will* hit my goal this year of 12 stone 4.


Im up to 14 5 after xmas with a 12 7 target ! Good Luck :-)


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> It keeps getting put back! I'll update the GWS thread in a couple of weeks or so - hopefully, things will be looking up again by then. (I had a bit of a health setback over Christmas/NY. Nothing too major, but bad enough to dash my more optimistic plans for early 2013. )


That's a shame Col, I was hoping you might be back for SITD in April, I guess that's a bit unlikely now?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> That's a shame Col, I was hoping you might be back for SITD in April, I guess that's a bit unlikely now?


Well, miracles do happen, but that would be a tough ride for someone just back on a bike! If I can't get riding at least 5 or 6 weeks before that, then it would be wise to skip it for this year.


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Well, miracles do happen, but that would be a tough ride for someone just back on a bike! If I can't get riding at least 5 or 6 weeks before that, then it would be wise to skip it for this year.


Maybe we can do it later in the year as a 'scenic' forum ride? 

Day 7 of operation 'lose a stone before April' not going too bad, will weigh in tomorrow morning to see if I've lost my expected 1lb


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Maybe we can do it later in the year as a 'scenic' forum ride?


I just checked, and SITD isn't until April 21st. If I were well enough to do some gentle cycling by the end of February, and some more energetic cycling in March, then the audax might be (safely!) doable.

I think my leg is the main problem. It feels like it isn't fully right yet and until it is, it will keep feeding mini-clots up to my heart and lungs. I can be feeling fine but then seconds later I am whoozy, short of breath, and my heart is racing - it's not nice!


potsy said:


> Day 7 of operation 'lose a stone before April' not going too bad, will weigh in tomorrow morning to see if I've lost my expected 1lb


Keep it up. I'm giving you a head start and then I will set off in pursuit!


----------



## Typhon (8 Jan 2013)

I completely forgot about this thread as it stopped showing up in my alerts. In November I lost 5.1 lbs to take me to 13st 7 lbs. Up until 22nd December I lost another 4.8 lbs to take me to 13 stone 2.2 lbs but then over Christmas & New Years it went a bit wrong......I put on about 3lbs but I've got rid of that now and am back to my pre-Christmas weight. Just need to get the weight loss going again now - I've got a big ride planned tomorrow which should help.

And Colin I hope you recover swiftly and are able to get back on a bike soon.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2013)

Typhon said:


> I completely forgot about this thread as it stopped showing up in my alerts. In November I lost 5.1 lbs to take me to 13st 7 lbs. Up until 22nd December I lost another 4.8 lbs to take me to 13 stone 2.2 lbs but then over Christmas & New Years it went a bit wrong......I put on about 3lbs but I've got rid of that now and am back to my pre-Christmas weight. Just need to get the weight loss going again now - I've got a big ride planned tomorrow which should help.
> 
> And Colin I hope you recover swiftly and are able to get back on a bike soon.


Keep up the good work!

I'm moaning about the delays in getting back on my bike, but at least I'm still around to do the moaning. I'm amazed, but it is already 5.5 months since I last rode my bike (22 July 2012) and it could easily be another couple of months before I feel ready to try again. I'll get there one day.


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Tale of the tape scale: 14st 1lb
> 
> Grrr... was doing well throughout the week last week, too. Must be a lot more sensible at the weekend, post long ride. I commit to 13st 11 by this time next week, as I think there are a few lbs water weight in there. We'll see.


 
Been doing ok this week and had a sneek peek this morning. Going in the right direction and as I suspected a fair bit of water retention was going on. I'll update again on Monday morning 

How are the rest of the new MFP'ers getting on?


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Jan 2013)

Cutting out most of my coffee drinking (to reduce the intake of milk) and drinking more green tea is already helping. This is the only thing I have changed, still eating to train, i.e. eating well, no calorie counting and l have lost a smidge over 1lb so far. My milk consumption was quite honestly out of this world.


----------



## Herzog (10 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Cutting out most of my coffee drinking (to reduce the intake of milk) and drinking more green tea is already helping. This is the only thing I have changed, still eating to train, i.e. eating well, no calorie counting and l have lost a smidge over 1lb so far. My milk consumption was quite honestly out of this world.


 
I had the same problem with milk - I now drink black coffee and camomile tea. In combination with reducing the amount of fruit I ate (typically around 2-3 apples, a banana and 500g grapes a day - or whatever was in season), the weight dropped off and my race results improved drastically.


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Jan 2013)

I was consuming at least 2 pints a day if you count my coffee drinking and the milk I use in my porridge each morning. I feel the need to constantly sip a hot drink so was making coffee 2-cups at a time to save going to make them as regularly. Plus usually 1 coffee from a cafe per day too.


----------



## potsy (10 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Been doing ok this week and had a sneek peek this morning. Going in the right direction and as I suspected a fair bit of water retention was going on. I'll update again on Monday morning
> 
> How are the rest of the new MFP'ers getting on?


Good stuff ducky 

Think I must have had water retention too, first full week weight loss was a bit more than anticipated 
Should settle down to a steady 1lb per week as planned from now on, another weigh in Sunday.


----------



## potsy (11 Jan 2013)

Hypothetical question for the fellow mfp'ers-
If I save a few calories each day from my allowance and then use them at weekend as 'bonus calories' instead would that have the same effect as sticking rigidly to the daily calories?


----------



## endoman (11 Jan 2013)

endoman said:


> Almost under 13 stones today, 13.01 to be precise! 4 inches plus round the waist gone so far, I think I might write my weight loss book for all our staff at work who are on a different diet every day yet getting bigger. Buy smaller plates and exercise more, done!


 
Update a year later, kept on loosing, and am now just over 11 stones. Another 3/4 to go and I will have reached my ultimate target. 4 1/2 stones gone roughly since starting on the bike. Staff at work all still on diets and all still getting bigger :-)


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Hypothetical question for the fellow mfp'ers-
> If I save a few calories each day from my allowance and then use them at weekend as 'bonus calories' instead would that have the same effect as sticking rigidly to the daily calories?


I reckon the 'Fast Diet' would suit you, sir! (Link) 

Actually, it would suit me too so I'm going to give it a go.


----------



## potsy (11 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I reckon the 'Fast Diet' would suit you, sir! (Link)
> 
> Actually, it would suit me too so I'm going to give it a go.


I've been looking at a few of the recent posts on here about the 'fast' diet, not sure it's my thing tbh.

The problem I have is whilst I'm commuting through the week I have plenty of extra calories to use each day, seem to be eating plenty and still losing.
Weekend has always been my time for a few 'treats' but because I'm not cycling my calorie allowance goes right down just when I want more.
Now I could go out more at weekend but after 100 miles in the week I don't always feel like it which is why I was thinking of 'banking' my commuting calories for weekend use


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> I've been looking at a few of the recent posts on here about the 'fast' diet, not sure it's my thing tbh.
> 
> The problem I have is whilst I'm commuting through the week I have plenty of extra calories to use each day, seem to be eating plenty and still losing.
> Weekend has always been my time for a few 'treats' but because I'm not cycling my calorie allowance goes right down just when I want more.
> Now I could go out more at weekend but after 100 miles in the week I don't always feel like it which is why I was thinking of 'banking' my commuting calories for weekend use


That's the beauty of this fasting business - you can choose which days to cut back and eat (pretty much) what you like the other days. The doc in the video clip on the BBC reckons he still had plenty of energy on his fasting days, which he chose to be Mon and Thu. Now his weight is where he wants it, he only fasts one day a week.


----------



## redcard (11 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> I've been looking at a few of the recent posts on here about the 'fast' diet, not sure it's my thing tbh.
> 
> The problem I have is whilst I'm commuting through the week I have plenty of extra calories to use each day, seem to be eating plenty and still losing.
> Weekend has always been my time for a few 'treats' but because I'm not cycling my calorie allowance goes right down just when I want more.
> Now I could go out more at weekend but after 100 miles in the week I don't always feel like it which is why I was thinking of 'banking' my commuting calories for weekend use


 
Not that I'm recommending it, but I cut out pre-ride breakfast with no measurable effect on my 12 mile commute. I grab something in work instead, so still having 'breakfast'. I would usually grab something in work anyway, but cutting out the cereal was easier than cutting out the snack I take at my desk.

Weightwatchers might be ideal for you. With this ProPoints thing, you get a daily allowance, say 30 points. Then you get a bonus 49 points you can use any time. A point roughly equates to 40 calories


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Hypothetical question for the fellow mfp'ers-
> If I save a few calories each day from my allowance and then use them at weekend as 'bonus calories' instead would that have the same effect as sticking rigidly to the daily calories?


 
Yes (IMHO). Only deficit that really matters is the cumilative one between each weigh-in session. Probably not realistic to have a deficit of 3500cals on 2 days and zero on the remaining 5, for the week but in theory if you did that you would still drop 2lbs that week. I have certainly had very very good days where I ate controlled and exercised mucho-mucho and other days where I was barely maintaining.


----------



## potsy (12 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Yes (IMHO). Only deficit that really matters is the cumilative one between each weigh-in session. Probably not realistic to have a deficit of 3500cals on 2 days and zero on the remaining 5, for the week but in theory if you did that you would still drop 2lbs that week. I have certainly had very very good days where I ate controlled and exercised mucho-mucho and other days where I was barely maintaining.


Makes sense, might give it a go next time I'm on day shift in a fortnight.

Weigh-in tomorrow *nervous*


----------



## compo (12 Jan 2013)

Just started my campaign on Thursday. My current stats on 11/1/13 are height 5'10" and my weight is 18st 12lbs. My wife is 5lb lighter than me having lost 2 stone so I am playing catchup (and overtake).


----------



## potsy (13 Jan 2013)

2nd official weigh-in today, down 5.5lbs from 2nd Jan, delighted with that though I'm sure that kind of loss cannot be sustained, water weight or my body going into shock at going from 6000+ calories a day in December to 2000 

Day 12 and I have only gone over budget once so far on MFP, and seeing as it was only 250 cals and my daily defecit is almost 500 it shouldn't matter too much


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Jan 2013)

Nice work Potsy.


----------



## compo (13 Jan 2013)

Well done Potsy. Nice and gentle is the way to go. There is less chance of putting the weight back on that way.


----------



## compo (13 Jan 2013)

I very rarely go cycling on Sunday mornings. Today I decided not to waste the day slobbing but to go for a walk as part of my campaign. I only did four miles in just over an hour but crikey don't I know I have done it. I very rarely walk anywhere, usually either driving, cycling or using the bus to get around. This morning bought home just how unfit I really am and how cycling is only part of the fitness regime. When I think I used to run 3.5 hour marathons and back a bit further as a Legionnaire the miles we used to cover on foot and now I struggle over 4 miles. Regular walking is now going to be incorporated into my schedule. Maybe, and hopefully, weight bearing exercise may even help strengthen my arthritic hips.


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Nice work Potsy.


SD are you Ant on Strava? Kudos on your "base" miles if you are, and cannot believe with your miles you even post on this thread!


----------



## potsy (13 Jan 2013)

Have you never seen a duck cycling across London with a burger in one hand?


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Jan 2013)

Yes, Ant M on Strava. Tomorrow is weigh-in day and I was fighting the urge to eat too many tasty carb snacks after this morning's ride. I had a few bits  Still well within my allowance for the day, however and will be posting the progress after week #1, in the morning


----------



## RWright (14 Jan 2013)

compo said:


> I very rarely go cycling on Sunday mornings. Today I decided not to waste the day slobbing but to go for a walk as part of my campaign. I only did four miles in just over an hour but crikey don't I know I have done it. I very rarely walk anywhere, usually either driving, cycling or using the bus to get around. This morning bought home just how unfit I really am and how cycling is only part of the fitness regime. When I think I used to run 3.5 hour marathons and back a bit further as a Legionnaire the miles we used to cover on foot and now I struggle over 4 miles. Regular walking is now going to be incorporated into my schedule. Maybe, and hopefully, weight bearing exercise may even help strengthen my arthritic hips.


 
I did a little walking this week as well. I also was feeling it because I haven't been walking much. I hope to get in at least a couple of miles four or five times a week. I am starting to feel better now, hardly any soreness, just not as much fun as riding the bike is.

My third week will start Tuesday on MFP, anxious to see week 2 results.


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Jan 2013)

13st 8.5 lbs / 86.4 Kg
Down from 14st 1, last Monday... Mostly water weight but I'll take it 

I'll check-in again next Monday and am aiming to be 13st 6, by then...


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Jan 2013)

12st 11lbs

Down from 13st 1lb last monday.

All I have done different from normal is drink less coffee (to reduce milk consumption) and drank more green tea. Training has been the same as normal, rest of my diet has been the same as normal.


----------



## sep1988 (15 Jan 2013)

14st 5.5lb last Mon
14st 3lb Yesterday

2.5lb loss - not massive but all in the right direction :-)


----------



## Paul99 (15 Jan 2013)

sep1988 said:


> 14st 5.5lb last Mon
> 14st 2lb Yesterday
> 
> 2.5lb loss - not massive but all in the right direction :-)


 3.5lb!
Well done.


----------



## sep1988 (15 Jan 2013)

Paul99 said:


> 3.5lb!
> Well done.


 
Just realised I mis-typed ! Down to 14st 3lb yesterday :-)


----------



## RWright (15 Jan 2013)

After week 2.





from 247.4 down to 244.0.

I don't feel like I am really missing anything. Being a little more hungry when I do eat makes food taste even better. I am impressed by the database of food on the MFP site, very extensive.

I think I have to also watch what I read. I felt a little guilty last week after I was mentioning ice cream and spaghetti on a weight watchers thread...oops I just did it again  But the point I am trying to get to is that I enjoy reading touring and bicycling blogs and such. One thing I have noticed that most of them spend considerable time on three things: weather, topography and food.

I will read about some long tough ride up hills and into freezing head winds for hours on end and how hungry the riders are at the end. They will then go into vivid detail about their meal. Sometimes along the lines of: I was famished so I had two calzones, three large cheese burgers, fries, two milkshakes, a half dozen doughnuts, two candy bars and I picked up a big bag of gummy bears for a snack later on. 

I now try to read these blogs only when I am not hungry. Sorry about mentioning all the food...again...last time I will do it.

Onward and downward!


----------



## citybabe (15 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> I was consuming at least 2 pints a day if you count my coffee drinking and the milk I use in my porridge each morning. I feel the need to constantly sip a hot drink so was making coffee 2-cups at a time to save going to make them as regularly. Plus usually 1 coffee from a cafe per day too.


 
I was consuming almost as much milk as you Rob3rt! We can get through at work alone 8 mugs a day and then 4 or 5 at home.
I've cut out most of my coffee now and I drink hot blackcurrant instead


----------



## potsy (15 Jan 2013)

citybabe said:


> I was consuming almost as much milk as you Rob3rt! We can get through at work alone 8 mugs a day and then 4 or 5 at home.
> I've cut out most of my coffee now and I drink hot blackcurrant instead


I like a lot of brews too, have cut down a little but still have 4 or 5 at work and a few more at home, semi-skimmed milk with 1 sugar now which is better than the 2-21/2 I was having.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Jan 2013)

Red-top and Splenda in mine 
15 cals and you soon get used to it


----------



## potsy (15 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Red-top and Splenda in mine
> 15 cals and you soon get used to it


Eww 
Have been trying the occasional black coffee this week, it's not too bad but will only have them when I am short on available calories that day/night


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Jan 2013)

I have probably 2 cups of tea at work, per day and perhaps 1 at home, so not a huge consumer. Can't stand coffee


----------



## Biscuit (16 Jan 2013)

I just drink it all with no milk or sugar. For the tea you need a green or earl grey type tea to make that work, but otherwise it's been good. I'm the same at work. Gotta be sipping something hot constantly. Most people look at you a bit odd if you ever ask for black tea in a cafe. Ha Ha.


----------



## RWright (16 Jan 2013)

I only drink coffee(decaf) during winter months. I put a small amount of sugar in it. I mostly drink caffeine free Diet Mountain Dew, Gatorade G2 and ice tea. I make ice tea with about 1/3 cup of sugar per gallon. I am from the south so the tea has to be fresh brewed and the sugar added while hot. When I am out I have to get mixed sweet ice tea with unsweetened. Some places put so much sugar in it I can't drink it.

Most everywhere in my area has fresh brewed ice tea, sweetened and unsweetened, they don't get much business if they don't (it's a regional thing). I have never drank much hot tea but I would probably like that during cold weather too.

I normally have something to drink, with ice in it, not far away from me, all day.


----------



## Becs (18 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> How are the rest of the new MFP'ers getting on?


 
10lb down from NYE (although possibly now 8-9 after last night's curry!). Have given up booze and been ramping up the weight training and running with about 110 miles of commuting last week until it got icy. I've been going over my food calories a lot and have eaten out 4 times but I think the weight training must be offsetting the naughtiness!


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Jan 2013)

Very good, Becs. I haven't touched a drop since NYE and I am seriously considering going teetotal, for good. Not that I drink particularly regularly these days anyway. Sounds like you're making good progress!


----------



## Becs (18 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Very good, Becs. I haven't touched a drop since NYE and I am seriously considering going teetotal, for good. Not that I drink particularly regularly these days anyway. Sounds like you're making good progress!



Thanks Ant. That makes it 37lb since my heaviest last April and about the same to go if the bmi is to be believed - however I am desperate to keep my (ahem) womanly figure so will be balancing the bmi against boob maintenance! Getting a bit addicted to exercise though - did a 5 mile run in the snow this morning! Stopping the booze has made a big difference to the water weight - I've vowed not to drink until I have the keys for my new house!


----------



## andylaw79 (18 Jan 2013)

Had my first proper weigh in today, good news was I dropped 3lb. Bad news was I started from 19st 4lb. 10lb heavier than what I thought I was starting from. Still it's going I the right direction.


----------



## compo (18 Jan 2013)

Last week at my official weigh in I was 122 kgs. Yesterday I was 119 kgs. I have been doing a lot of walking, a bit of cycling and cut out the between meal snacks. I think I am getting used to eating less as I am gradually getting less hungry between meals.


----------



## potsy (20 Jan 2013)

Another weigh-in, another satisfying loss, 3.5lbs this time to make it 9lbs in just under 3 weeks.
Pretty much back to my pre-christmas weight now, time to kick on and get myself lighter than I've been for years


----------



## Steve H (20 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Another weigh-in, another satisfying loss, 3.5lbs this time to make it 9lbs in just under 3 weeks.
> Pretty much back to my pre-christmas weight now, time to kick on and get myself lighter than I've been for years



Similar story for me potsy. I put on about 6lbs from mid Nov to end of year with too many eating and drinking sessions and not much exercise. I've got them back off again now, so ready to start the new year campaign properly!


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Jan 2013)

Well done Potsy. I was doing ok this week until I left early on Friday. If I am sat around at home, I binge on cr*p. I don't think I will record much change Tomorrow. The target of 2.5lbs loss is going to be missed this week, I fear!


----------



## andylaw79 (20 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Well done Potsy. I was doing ok this week until I left early on Friday. If I am sat around at home, I binge on cr*p. I don't think I will record much change Tomorrow. The target of 2.5lbs loss is going to be missed this week, I fear!



I'm like that, if I'm not busying myself I tend to eat stuff I know I shouldn't. During the week is not too bad, it's Saturday and Sunday evenings that are the worst, kids in bed , naff all on TV - couple of glasses of wine or a couple of beers and a family sized pack of crisps. This is proving the hardest bad habit to break.


----------



## potsy (20 Jan 2013)

This is why the mfp is so good, everything has to be accounted for so you know exactly how much you are eating.
Went slightly over last night (85 cals) but had a 300-400 defecit from the week so all good


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> 13st 8.5 lbs / 86.4 Kg
> Down from 14st 1, last Monday... Mostly water weight but I'll take it
> 
> I'll check-in again next Monday and am aiming to be 13st 6, by then...


 







It's a gain! Lost the plot a bit Yesterday and this morning I was 13st 10 / 87.1 Kg.
I'll get back to business and check in again on Weds or Thursday morning. Should be back on track after this minor 'blip', ugh...


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Jan 2013)

Just weighed in:

Current weight: 12 st 9 lbs
Previous weight: 12 st 11 lbs
Loss this week: 2 lbs
Original weight: 13 st 1lbs
Total loss: 6 lbs


----------



## sep1988 (21 Jan 2013)

Today's weigh in: 14st 3lb last week 
14 st 2.5lb this week
1/2 a lb loss (Total of 3lb loss in 2 weeks)

I must admit I am very disappointed as I stuck to it ridgedly last week ! Onwards I suppose...


----------



## GBC (21 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> This is why the mfp is so good, everything has to be accounted for so you know exactly how much you are eating.
> Went slightly over last night (85 cals) but had a 300-400 defecit from the week so all good


Couldn't agree more about MFP. As I'm approaching middle age, (59 in March) I decided it's time to lose at least some of the gut, and get down from 16st 4lbs to somewhere about the 14st mark. Having read about MFP on this thread, I decided to try it and I'm finding it an invaluable tool for identifying where I'm going wrong. I suppose I knew already to some extent, but seeing the way that innocent 'one little bit won't make any difference' snacks tally up, in stark black and white, was really a bit of an eye-opener. So far so good with it, and although I believe that weight can be lost fairly easily in the initial stages, I'm really pleased at losing 3lbs in each of the first two weeks.
For anyone thinking about it, I would certainly recommend it.


----------



## potsy (21 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> It's a gain! Lost the plot a bit Yesterday and this morning I was 13st 10 / 87.1 Kg.
> I'll get back to business and check in again on Weds or Thursday morning. Should be back on track after this minor 'blip', ugh...


You are a disgrace to this thread ducky  

*forgets about all the 'blips' I had last year*


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jan 2013)

I've bought some digital kitchen scales so I can actual weigh what I am eating. I'm hopeless at portion control when cooking pasta, rice etc. - I always guess how much to cook, do too much and then eat the lot. It makes sense to allow myself 100 g of this, 200 g of that (etc.) and stick to those numbers every time.

If I choose to cut down my portion sizes, this will make it easier - a 10% reduction would then mean 90 g of this, 180 g of that and so on. I reckon that would be easy to do.


----------



## RWright (21 Jan 2013)

After week 3:




from 244.0 to 242.0

I am paying more attention to my portions too. I bought another measuring cup. Eating out of measuring cups isn't so bad after you get used to it. Saves on washing so many dishes as well. 

Since I feel that MFP is allowing me too many calories credit for the cycling, I try to eat around 500 less than the goal on the days I ride. It is harder for me to do on the days I don't get to ride.

I thought I would be lower this week as well. I might work a little harder this coming week and try to come in sub 240 next week. Good luck to all this week.


----------



## potsy (21 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> Since I feel that MFP is allowing me too many calories credit for the cycling, I try to eat around 500 less than the goal on the days I ride. It is harder for me to do on the days I don't get to ride.


 
I think a good compromise is to down play your cycling by 25% so it doesn't give you too many calories for the day, seems to be working for me 
Good work though, 8lbs in 3 weeks is great.


----------



## Biscuit (22 Jan 2013)

Weighed in this morning, cos I forgot yesterday. 89.6kg, down from 91kg last week. Happy with that!


----------



## tadpole (22 Jan 2013)

Strava and MFP both over estimate cycling calories by quite a lot. Depending on my effort my Cheap Heart Rate Monitor tells me I've burnt 350 450 calories for my 9 mile ride to work Strava and MFP estimate 600 660 for the same Trip.
Worth getting a HRM even if it is just a £12.99 on from Aldi. Ok it's still only a 'guide', but more likely to reflect the effort put in, rather than a wildly inaccurate calculation based on time and distance


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Jan 2013)

tadpole said:


> Strava and MFP both over estimate cycling calories by quite a lot. Depending on my effort my Cheap Heart Rate Monitor tells me I've burnt 350 450 calories for my 9 mile ride to work Strava and MFP estimate 600 660 for the same Trip.
> Worth getting a HRM even if it is just a £12.99 on from Aldi. Ok it's still only a 'guide', but more likely to reflect the effort put in, rather than a wildly inaccurate calculation based on time and distance


 
The HRM doesn't know what you are doing, i.e. it can not determine calorie consumption.

The accuracy of Strava etc depends on your equipment.

If you want dependable calorie data, pay the big bucks, get a power meter.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2013)

I agree with Rob3rt!

How does a HRM know if you are riding up or down hill, or if you have a terrible headwind or a fantastic tailwind, or what the road surface is like etc.? 

Try just plugging your numbers into bike calculator and you will probably get a better idea of how many calories you are burning!


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I agree with Rob3rt!
> 
> *How does a HRM know if you are riding up or down hill, or if you have a terrible headwind or a fantastic tailwind, or what the road surface is like etc.?*
> 
> Try just plugging your numbers into bike calculator and you will probably get a better idea of how many calories you are burning!


 
That is not what I meant, if the work your legs are doing increases (uphill, wind) or decreases (downhill) the HR will respond, the HRM will detect this. It knows when you are working harder or less so (subject to error introduced by stress, caffeine consumption, temperature etc).

What I meant is that it does not know about the activity you are doing, for example, you could run and cycle at the same HR, but burn quite different numbers of calories due to the muscle groups used etc. To illustrate this, albeit rather awkwardly, you will have a different MHR for running and cycling, not a single value that covers both sports.

Any calculation of calories burned based on HR should include details on the activity being undertaken.


----------



## tadpole (22 Jan 2013)

C = (0.6309 x H + 0.09036 x W + 0.2017 x A -- 55.0969) x T / 4.184. C is the number of calories that you burned, H is your average heart rate, W is your weight, A is your age and T is the length of your exercise session in minutes.
​HRM Calculate for shorter periods of T with greater accuracy so instead of calculating it once over say 35 minutes, HRM calculate it for say 1 minute segments and add all 35 calculations up​Strava and MFP don't even factor in effort it's just a simple time distance calculation. Strava doesn't even take into account wind speed, tyres Body mass, I doubt if it even calculates for bit of a ride where you're not pedalling.​So HRM are not like a Vo2Max calculations but are is more accurate than pulling figures from your arse, which you seem to be suggesting they are.​


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Jan 2013)

tadpole said:


> C = (0.6309 x H + 0.09036 x W + 0.2017 x A -- 55.0969) x T / 4.184. C is the number of calories that you burned, H is your average heart rate, W is your weight, A is your age and T is the length of your exercise session in minutes.
> 
> HRM Calculate for shorter periods of T with greater accuracy so instead of calculating it once over say 35 minutes, HRM calculate it for say 1 minute segments and all all 35 calculations up
> Strava and MFP don't even factor in effort it's just a simple time distance calculation. Strava doesn't even take into account wind speed, tyres Body mass,I doubt if it even calculates for bit of a ride where you're not pedalling.
> So HRM are not like a Vo2Max calculations but are is more accurate than pulling figures from your arse, which you seem to be suggesting they are.


 
You post does not show otherwise to what I said above. It does not take into account the activity being carried out. What are these constants? Empirical fitting values? If so, they are only valid for the activity they were derived for (unless by fluke).

BTW Strava and likewise make calculations depending on the data available. Based on the data coming out of my power meter and knowing roughly the relationship between kJ and kCal expended to produce that amount of kJ, the calories provided to me by Strava are a good approximation.


----------



## tadpole (22 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> You post does not show otherwise to what I said above. It does not take into account the activity being carried out. What are these constants? Empirical fitting values? If so, they are only valid for the activity they were derived for (unless by fluke).
> 
> BTW Strava and likewise make calculations depending on the data available. Based on the data coming out of my power meter and knowing roughly the relationship between kJ and kCal expended to produce that amount of kJ, the calories provided to me by Strava are a good approximation.


Not many people can or want to afford spending £1000+ on a power metre when all we want is a guide as to the amount of energy we burn cycling. So using a HRM gives a rough (but better and more accurate) guide to the amount of effort put in, rather than relying on standard on size fits all formulae.


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Jan 2013)

tadpole said:


> Not many people can or want to afford spending £1000+ on a power metre when all we want is a guide as to the amount of energy we burn cycling. So using a HRM gives a rough (but better and more accurate) guide to the amount of effort put in, rather than relying on standard on size fits all formulae.


 
Still not getting it are you? A HRM alone, provides no better estimation than most other methods. The HR monitor needs to be calibrated for the activity it is going to be used for!

I am not disputing the ability of the use of a HRM for increasing accuracy of calorie expenditure (it can to some degree if used correctly), I am drawing your attention to the limitations, especially of one that is a general piece of kit rather than sport specific.

Also making the point that Strava and similar work wtih the data you give them, give them little to go on, it will guess! Give it good data and you get better results.


----------



## tadpole (22 Jan 2013)

Studies have also shown that it is possible to estimate energy expenditure from heart rate using multivariate predictive equations derived from group data in adults “Strath , 2000; Hiilloskorpi, 2003; Dugas , 2005; Keytel , 2005)”

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15966347
The correlation coefficient (r) between the measured and estimated energy expenditure was 0.913. The model therefore accounted for 83.3% (R2) of the variance in energy expenditure in this sample. Because a measure of fitness, such as VO2max, is not always available, a model without VO2max included was also fitted. The correlation coefficient between the measured energy expenditure and estimates from the mixed model without VO2max was 0.857. It follows that the model without a fitness measure accounted for 73.4% of the variance in energy expenditure in this sample. Based on these results, we conclude that it is possible to estimate physical activity energy expenditure from heart rate in a group of individuals with a great deal of accuracy, after adjusting for age, gender, body mass and fitness.

A Novel Energy Expenditure Prediction Equation for Intermittent Physical Activity
In this study the difference between a Vo2 max R1 and measuring the resting/sitting heart rate R2 and calculating from that, is the difference between 82% Accuracy R1 and 78% accuracy R2 so that is only 4% more accurate with a Vo2max calibration

In fact nearly all the studies I’ve found on-line have come to the same conclusion, using HRM for EE is accurate enough for most aerobic activities for Most of the Adult population


----------



## potsy (22 Jan 2013)




----------



## Rob3rt (22 Jan 2013)

What is accurate enough? An arbitrary value choosen by the author?

Since I am doubtful you are getting my point, or understanding the basis of that abstract. They have fitted a model (like that equation you quoted previously) to a certain group (how they have done so, I do not know, as I haven't read the whole paper, there are many ways of fitting models to data), doing a certain activity under certain conditions.

That is what I referred to above, you can do it, if you fit a model to some data, just like those seemingly arbitrary values in the equation you linked are likely fitting parameters to fit the equation to some data collected for a group doing a certain activity. BUT the crux of the issue is that one model is not usually very good for more than one scenario, especially empirical models, change the activity and you have to change the fitting parameters or reformulate altogether in some cases. To get accurate data from your HRM, the HRM must use a model that approximates based on a given activity, otherwise it will more than likely be way off.

Where do they show that calorie consumption between various activities can be estimated accurately using the same model?


----------



## Paul99 (22 Jan 2013)

Does anybody know how many calories you burn while cycling?


----------



## GBC (22 Jan 2013)

Paul99 said:


> Does anybody know how many calories you burn while cycling?


I think it's about 50 per mile, more or less


----------



## potsy (22 Jan 2013)




----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> That is not what I meant, if the work your legs are doing increases (uphill, wind) or decreases (downhill) the HR will respond, the HRM will detect this. It knows when you are working harder or less so (subject to error introduced by stress, caffeine consumption, temperature etc).


_D'oh!_ I was a bit distracted ...  

(I was thinking of the stupid calorie meter on my gym bike which works purely on the pedalling speed and gives the same reading with the friction brake released as it would with the brake tightened up to max!)

Okay, I'll give an example of how useless heart rate can be as an indicator of how hard you are working ...

Since my veins and arteries got bunged up with clots, I can get my pulse rate up to about 150 bpm *if I just think hard about cycling*! That's not a figure of speech and it isn't an exaggeration. I can literally get out of breath just remembering riding up steep hills, and yet I am sitting down doing nothing, barely burning any extra calories at all.


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Jan 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> It's a gain! Lost the plot a bit Yesterday and this morning I was 13st 10 / 87.1 Kg.
> I'll get back to business and check in again on Weds or Thursday morning. Should be back on track after this minor 'blip', ugh...


 
Ok - back on track, so far this week...
Todays update is: 13st 5.6lbs / 85.1 Kg

Target for next Monday is: 13st 4lbs / 84.4 Kg


----------



## doctornige (24 Jan 2013)

Calorie consumption from machines and GPS is 'ballpark' accurate. I have only ever seen one accurate device, at it was a walk-in freezer converted to a bedroom and calorimeter at the Human Nutrition Unit at the Rowett Research Institute in Aberdeen, and that setup is not much good for the average punter. 

I find that I know how many calories I need to put on my Garmin to make a dent in my food intake, and it is about 800.


----------



## Biscuit (24 Jan 2013)

This ^ +1


----------



## andylaw79 (24 Jan 2013)

Did my weigh-in a day early this week and I've broken 19st and dropped another 2lb, now down to 18st 13lb. Still adjusting to getting portion sizes right and not leaving myself feeling hungry but I chuffed everything is going in the right direction so far. Only trouble this weekend I've got a 40th to go to, so the aim is to not drink too much and undo this weeks good work.


----------



## Becs (27 Jan 2013)

wahoo, another 2 pounds down - 12 pounds for January. Looks like a lovely day for a muddy run too


----------



## potsy (27 Jan 2013)

2lbs off this week, 11lb in total now


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Jan 2013)

*sniff* 
I'm going to change my weekly weigh-in day from Monday to Weds or Thurs. Monday isn't a good day for a 'true' measure, because I tend to do long rides at the weekend and blow out on calories afterwards. I'll be back to update, later this week after a few days of clean livin'.


----------



## Becs (27 Jan 2013)

speaking of blow outs this pizza tastes soooo good after a hilly 5 mile run!


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Jan 2013)

I know that Monday mornings, I sometimes weight a good 4 lbs heavier than on the following days - due to water weight from wrong food choices on a Sunday. I tend to find that I am back to my proper weight around midweek 
I am still shooting fof 13st 4lbs this week and will post up on Weds, with the result.

Good luck everybody!


----------



## potsy (27 Jan 2013)

I chose Sunday as that is the only day I get a consistent time/reading due to my ever changing shift pattern.
I usually then weigh-in at work on Monday on their big scales to confirm any changes, seems to work well for me


----------



## billy1561 (28 Jan 2013)

I'm not weighing myself any particular day because i work strange shifts but happy to report that the general trend is heading in the right direction. Now 16-7 for the first time in like forever. Dry January has done the trick for me so I'll raise a glass to that in February! Was 17-2 new years day.


----------



## andylaw79 (28 Jan 2013)

Not looking forward to this week's weigh-in - I think Saturday night has possibly undone all of last weeks good work. Far too many beers and it took a good Sunday roast and a couple of fired egg sandwiches to sort my stomach out. The good news is, to punish myself this week for the weekend's lapse, I'm having to use the single speed mtb all week to get to work!!


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Jan 2013)

Down another 2 lbs.

Current weight: 12 st 7 lbs
Previous weight: 12 st 9 lbs
Loss this week: 2 lbs
Original weight: 13 st 1lbs
Total loss: 8 lbs

My power profile remains unchanged, so my Watt/kg has increased without detriment to my absolute power, win win!


----------



## dimples (28 Jan 2013)

I've started actively losing weight recently.I started out 217lbs (15 and a half stone) at the start of december. Currently I'm at around 205lbs. I'm hoping by the end of feb I'll be touching 14 stone/196lbs. I'm looking to get down to around 12stone and then think about if I want to lose more, or gain muscle mass. Been doing a combination of lifting weights, Cross trainer, and of course cycling everywhere on my triban.


----------



## Biscuit (29 Jan 2013)

Another 1lb gone. Good! Down to 89.2kg looking forward to breaking into the 88s!


----------



## RWright (29 Jan 2013)

After week 4:




from 242.0 to 239.0

It was a rough week on me but I lost a few. I was working out in the cold weather some this week, along with eating fast food because I was out at work. Eating fast food burgers and mom and pop café burgers and fries makes things very tough. I was hungry a few days and went over my calorie allowance on a day or two. I was able to eat healthier food this weekend which helped get me back on track I think.

I weigh on Tuesday because that is the day I started. It looks like everyone is keeping things moving in the right direction. Nice work everyone that did.


----------



## Becs (2 Feb 2013)

Annoyingly the scales haven't moved this week (actually they went up 1 pound but I'm ignoring it) but I am noticeably more toned and able to do up jeans that didn't do up 2 weeks ago so fingers crossed I'm losing fat and replacing it with muscle from all the weight training. Ran the furthest I ever have done this morning, twas only a slow 7 miles but for a curvaceous asthmatic it was no mean feat - so fingers crossed for next week!


----------



## billy1561 (2 Feb 2013)

Same as you becs, no loss this last 5 days but trousers are getting slack on the waistband.


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Feb 2013)

I lost the plot on Thurs & Fri. Yesterday in particular. It was my last day, so I bought cakes and donuts for the office. Ended up grazing through the entire array for most of the day, lol.
Just did a fast 82 mile ride though and will do another ride tomorrow, so hopefully the damage won't be too bad.


----------



## potsy (2 Feb 2013)

And to continue the theme... I've been good again this week and have had an early weigh-in which shows a 1.5lb loss, however I have decided to celebrate my first month and 12.5 lbs off by having a little treat later. 
Will probably go for a curry with all most of the trimmings


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Feb 2013)

Okay - so Jan has been a tough long grind for most of us. I'd suggest we are allowed a little slack, at least for a cpl of days!


----------



## Becs (2 Feb 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Okay - so Jan has been a tough long grind for most of us. I'd suggest we are allowed a little slack, at least for a cpl of days!


 
good good - I've just annihilated a tub of haagan daaz! It's medicinal for my sore throat, honest! Apparently a 7 mile run almost cancels out luxury ice cream - according to mfp!


----------



## RWright (3 Feb 2013)

I am going to splurge for Super Bowl Sunday. I am going for my first shot at making flapjacks, UK style (with some minor tweaks because of local available ingredients).

Here in the US, pancakes are also called flapjacks. I want to try the kind I read about here on the forum. I know they are not exactly diet food but Super Bowl Sunday is a big party day here. I will try to do an extra half hour or so on the bike.
Will ride for flapjacks!


----------



## MattHB (3 Feb 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> I lost the plot on Thurs & Fri. Yesterday in particular. It was my last day, so I bought cakes and donuts for the office. Ended up grazing through the entire array for most of the day, lol.
> Just did a fast 82 mile ride though and will do another ride tomorrow, so hopefully the damage won't be too bad.


SD that was carb loading


----------



## potsy (3 Feb 2013)

MattHB said:


> SD that was carb loading


Can I call mine carb loading too, even if I don't then go for a ride? 

1lb off this week, that's 12lbs so far, settle for that after last nights 'break'


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Feb 2013)

Can I join? I'll weigh myself later, tho my scales are not the best.


----------



## potsy (3 Feb 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Can I join? I'll weigh myself later, tho my scales are not the best.


If ever there was a thread made for you it's this one


----------



## andylaw79 (3 Feb 2013)

Well after last weekends blow out the good news is I haven't gained any weight, just didn't go down any. Hopefully will drop another couple of pounds this week. 

Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Feb 2013)

Is this right?

I weigh 17 stone (ish, I'll weigh myself later) and according to the well used figure I should eat 2500 calories per day. If I cycle 25 miles per day on average this month, I'll use an additional 2000 calories per day.

So if I just eat my 2500 calories per day as per guidelines, that means I'll lose 2/3'ds of a pound in weight per day or by the end of February....19lbs.

Or is that too simplistic?


----------



## potsy (3 Feb 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Is this right?
> 
> I weigh 17 stone (ish, I'll weigh myself later) and according to the well used figure I should eat 2500 calories per day. If I cycle 25 miles per day on average this month, I'll use an additional 2000 calories per day.
> 
> ...


I'd say that calorie per mile figure is way too high tbh, is that off a website?
I'm using a 30-35 cal per mile figure that seems to be working out fine for me, so that would be more like 750+ for your 25 miles


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Feb 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Is this right?
> 
> I weigh 17 stone (ish, I'll weigh myself later) and according to the well used figure I should eat 2500 calories per day. If I cycle 25 miles per day on average this month, I'll use an additional 2000 calories per day.
> 
> ...


 
Calories use per mile will depend on intensity.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Feb 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Calories use per mile will depend on intensity.


And weight, potsy I weigh a LOT more than you and I ride a 3 speed Brompton around the hills of rossendale, so intensity is always moderate. I used a few different calculators to come up with that figure.....I have no clue if its right or wrong.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Feb 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> And weight, potsy I weigh a LOT more than you and I ride a 3 speed Brompton around the hills of rossendale, so intensity is always moderate. I used a few different calculators to come up with that figure.....I have no clue if its right or wrong.


 
For me, from my PM (measuring kJ at the crank) I estimate a 2.5 hour tempo ride (approx 44 miles on the turbo trainer) where the 1st 15 mins and last 15 mins are a warm up and cool down, the middle 2 hours is ridden at tempo burns approx 2000 Cal. For you the values will vary, but it does give some context to your estimates, it suggests the estimates are quite a big over-estimate.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Feb 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> For me, from my PM (measuring kJ at the crank) I estimate a 2.5 hour tempo ride (approx 44 miles on the turbo trainer, where the 1st 15 mins and last 15 mins are a warm up and cool down, the middle 2 hours is ridden at tempo) burns approx 2000 Cal. For you the values will vary, but it does give some context to your estimates.


Ah ok, so it's not going to be that far out, it'll take me 3 to 3 1/2 hours in this wind today to do 36 miles I reckon.

But apart from the calories used figure, is the rest of it that simple?

1lb in extra body weight (?fat) = 3000 calories according to a few websites. 

So for every extra 3000 calories worth of exercise I lose a pound in excess body weight?

I don't think my scales are capable of measuring 1lb difference in weight, I'll be lucky if they can measure within 1/4 stone accurately.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Feb 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Ah ok, so it's not going to be that far out, it'll take me 3 to 3 1/2 hours in this wind today to do 36 miles I reckon.
> 
> But apart from the calories used figure, is the rest of it that simple?
> 
> ...


For most purposes 1lb of fat is considered to be 3500cals but this varies depending on who attempts to debunk the theory. 1lb (453g) is actually equivalent of 4077cals if you lost _all_ fat,but you can't and won't.

I'd be interested in where your 3000 figure came from though.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Feb 2013)

3000 came from my bad memory, I checked the sites again.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Feb 2013)

The approximate deficit required to lose 1 lb is ~3500 kcal. So in theory yes what you said is correct, but as you asked, yes that is too simplistic and sounds dangerous and/or not sustainable.

Let me try to explain why I say this, as an active person (?) who cycles, not only are you expending energy during exercise, but you are increasing your metabolic rate following exercise, so your daily requirement is actually likely higher than the recommended daily allowance just to sustain. So you ought to be careful that you are not under eating, imagine this, you have a metabolism that needs 3500 kcal a day (not that ridiculous, I would expect my figures to be somewhere near this), then you exercise and burn 1000-1500 kcal. But only eat 2500 kcal as you believe some food packet and the daily allowance, you are creating a deficit of 2000-2500 kcal a day, it is just too much and is not the sort of deficit you want to be creating, you won't feel particularly joyful after a few days and you will find it hard to resist eating. 500-750 kcal a day deficit would be a more sensible deficit, easily created, won't leave you very hungry thus less prone to just saying "sack this I am hungry and I will eat............. CHOCOLATE and LARD". Further if the calorie deficit is too large you can engage other mechanisms in the body which are undesirable, such as the much talked about starvation mode. Losing weight is very simple, but can also be made complicated, it is best to keep it simple. Make changes that can be maintained for the long haul, big calorie deficits scream fad diet or marginal bonkerism, aim for something that gives steady results and stick it out.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Feb 2013)

It's mainly out of curiosity rather than a scientific approach to weight loss. Since cutting out gluten stuff and beer, my pants feel a lot loser, and that's in spite of the snickers bar guzzling (I hope that craving stops soon!).

I reckon I'm about 2 1/2 stone overweight (I'll never get to my recommended bmi, I'm just too big in build). I don't want to lose it too quickly and end up with excess skin. 

When I first started commuting to uni and placements a few years ago, I lost weight so quickly I ended up with weird bingo wing things where my triceps are. I started over eating on purpose and it worked and steadied out at around 15 1/2 stone which I was happy with.

But I stopped riding as much and ballooned big style, I don't want to go thru the same problem of losing it too quickly, I'm not in a rush by the end of the year would be nice.


----------



## redcard (3 Feb 2013)

I'd happily take a few months off work to take part in some scientific research in this area. Wouldn't it be awesome to know how having that extra Mars bar, or riding 5% faster is going to effect your overall performance.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Feb 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> It's mainly out of curiosity rather than a scientific approach to weight loss. Since cutting out gluten stuff and beer, my pants feel a lot loser, and that's in spite of the snickers bar guzzling (I hope that craving stops soon!).
> 
> I reckon I'm about 2 1/2 stone overweight (I'll never get to my recommended bmi, I'm just too big in build). I don't want to lose it too quickly and end up with excess skin.
> 
> ...


There is no reason you can't lose 2 1/2 stone. You just have to put the effort in and want to succeed. By thinking "I'll never" then you are self defeating and never going to crave the change that = results.

You definitely don't want to lose quickly via huge deficits again. Huge deficits burn muscle tissue too which effectively decreases your calorie expenditure at rest, thus when you begin eating more weight gain appears. (compounding starvation responses)

But I am always an advocate of using at least a little science. "Eat less and ride more" really isn't a good way to do things.

I have a few pic examples of sustainable and rapid losses if you'd like a look.(none of myself and none indecent)


----------



## Becs (3 Feb 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> When I first started commuting to uni and placements a few years ago, I lost weight so quickly I ended up with weird bingo wing things where my triceps are.


 
Combining aerobic activity with weight training will prevent this - and also increase the number of calories you burn in a day, as well as "improving your shape". 

Last time I lost a fair bit of weight by just cycling more and eating less my torso remained quite flabby (smaller but not toned). This time I am doing weights 3 times a week (large weights with low reps) and I look much better at a given weight because my shape has changed. I didn't realise how by how much until I was trying on running leggings this afternoon and the all around mirrors revealed how much better my back looked - similar to how it would look in a stone or so's time on the old regime. Out of interest I tried on a new bra and I've lost a back size in a month without shrinking the cup - happy days! 

My trainer (sounds pretentious but he's fixed my back pain so I'm keeping him!) reckons weight loss is 40% exercise and 60% diet so exercise alone is a very hard way to shift the squidge and it's easy to get demoralised. I don't really count my "exercise calories" unless I've worked very hard - for me (with asthma) if I can still talk I'm not working hard enough to eat the calories!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Feb 2013)

Weighed myself and surprised to be under 17 stones according to my scales, clothed...


----------



## RWright (3 Feb 2013)

I weighed earlier, so far for the week I am up .8 of a pound since Tuesday. No Super Bowl Sunday flapjacks for me now.  I think I will go for a Super Bowl Sunday walk instead. Damn it.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Is this right?
> 
> I weigh 17 stone (ish, I'll weigh myself later) and according to the well used figure I should eat 2500 calories per day. If I cycle 25 miles per day on average this month, I'll use an additional 2000 calories per day.
> 
> ...


I have measured how much weight I lost on long rides and it is pretty close to 1 pound per 100 miles (3,500 cals). You are slightly bigger than I was so you might lose (say) 5-10% more but no way will you burn 2,000 cals per 25 miles!

Surprisingly, the speed you do the miles at doesn't make as much difference as you'd think. Take a look at bike calculator and play about with the numbers.


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Feb 2013)

No change for me this week, possibly I have balanced out, possibly also related to other factors as last week I didn't feel great health wise (was feel very tired but not able to sleep well), my power was down on my Thursday training session so I ate quite a lot (not particularly unhealthily though) over the weekend in order to make sure I was well equipped to fend off any oncoming illness as I was already fatigued from my training load. I don't mind though, as I reached my initial target weight and having ate up I had a great tempo training session on Sunday and slept well last night.


----------



## billy1561 (4 Feb 2013)

2 more of those fatty pounds off  Starting to get a liking for fruit now where in the past it was a necessary evil or at least thats the kind of attitude i had. I did the dry january thing abstaining from all alcohol and as ive not missed it half as much as i thought. I'm continuing it although i won't be stricktly 'dry' to the point of being religious about it. My bigger picture is losing a few more pounds ready for the cycling sportive season.


----------



## Becs (5 Feb 2013)

Another pound bites the dust - that was a hard one though!


----------



## RWright (5 Feb 2013)

After week 5:




from 239.0 to 240.0

I gained one this week.  I am pathetic. I knew things were not looking quite right this weekend but I made the flapjacks anyway. They were good.  I am just glad I halved everything the recipe called for. I paid the price but I will try to get it back and then some this week!

I have not gone after cutting the carbs a lot yet. I was thinking about waiting until warmer weather to work on carbs but I may have to get started earlier. I also didn't get as many miles in on the bike this week.


----------



## billy1561 (6 Feb 2013)

I tried cutting the carbs and it left me so flat i struggled on relatively easy rides. Even my commute home one day i bonked. How bad is that?
Decided to eat smaller portions and almost always take the healthier option. Still have treats as life is for living. I'm never in my lifetime going to make an athlete but *i can* make a difference to me.
Cutting the beer has made a difference too. I guess about 50% of my 10lbs lost has been through this.


----------



## Biscuit (6 Feb 2013)

Still at 89.2kg! Pfft! But in other news started marathon training. I will get into the 88kgs!!!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Feb 2013)

I went shopping today, filling my 25 litre rucksack with heavy items such as OJ, spuds, carrots, tinned food etc. I also filled a carrier bag with fruit and veg. I was thinking that it was a heavy load to lug about and then something occurred to me ...

When I got home I weighed myself holding the shopping bags - *the total was what I weighed back in July 2012 when I got ill.* I can't believe that I was walking around carrying that amount of extra weight as fat 6 months ago!

What is really scary is that I have to lose that amount of weight _again_ to get down to the size that I'd like to be.


----------



## Becs (8 Feb 2013)

Another pound down - although I haven't been able to workout since sunday due to a stinking cold so it could just be muscle loss! Seems a bit odd as I have eaten a chocolate bar most days


----------



## potsy (10 Feb 2013)

1lb for me also, 13 in total since Jan 2nd.
Had a bit of a piggy weekend so will be getting back on the straight and narrow tomorrow


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2013)

I have been eating too much chocolate recently so I resisted eating my last bar yesterday. Today is one of my fasting days so I am giving it away to avoid temptation. (CycleChatters need not apply - a friend coming round this evening has already baggsied it! )


----------



## doctornige (10 Feb 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I have been eating too much chocolate recently so I resisted eating my last bar yesterday. Today is one of my fasting days so I am giving it away to avoid temptation. (CycleChatters need not apply - a friend coming round this evening has already baggsied it! )



Gawd, I cannot remember the last time I ate a bar of chocolate. Instead I allow myself a small amount of 70% stuff from Aldi with a dram at bed time.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Feb 2013)

Me and number two child pigged out on chocolate last night. The cravings were so bad, when I went to tesco to buy a cheapo computer, I spent more on surgery shite.

I'll be glad when I'm back on placement next week to some structure back into my life.


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Feb 2013)

After another week of losing the plot, I may have to do something drastic.
I'm thinking about trying to do a week of fruit & veg only. Shouldn't be that difficult and I think I may well enjoy it. I will see how I feel in the coming days and when I have despatched of the 2 portions of chicken curry that I cooked this evening that currently reside on the fridge, I may be on it!

I should add that I just nipped over the road and bought nectarines, apples, bananas, apricots and was eying-up dates but they seem pricey!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I have been eating too much chocolate recently so I resisted eating my last bar yesterday. Today is one of my fasting days so I am giving it away to avoid temptation. (CycleChatters need not apply - a friend coming round this evening has already baggsied it! )


Temptation resisted! Not only did I give the offending bar of chocolate away, I also turned down the biscuits which suddenly appeared from a bag when I came into the room with two big mugs of tea. 

Tomorrow, is another day, and it's _not_ a fasting day!


----------



## endoman (11 Feb 2013)

Have now reached goal number two, 70kg, just 5 kg more to loose to reach ultimate goal. Got until October to do that though.


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Feb 2013)

Down another 2 lbs.

Current weight: 12 st 5 lbs
Previous weight: 12 st 7 lbs
Loss this week: 2 lbs
Original weight: 13 st 1lbs
Total loss: 10 lbs


----------



## Biscuit (11 Feb 2013)

89.6kg. I'm going backwards. But to be fair to myself the last few days have been a real challenge in many ways. I need to run for my sanity! -----> 'Running for sanity' thread required. :-)


----------



## stevey (11 Feb 2013)

Been watching this thread with interest some great weight loss results, thought i would share mine in aug 2012 my starting weight was 15st-7lbs with B.M.I and BF both 30.5 now with a height of 5' 9" aged 46 a little to much padding for my liking. So decided to litterly get on my bike now on sunday passed i weighed myself have now reached 12st-4lbs with B.M.I and BF 25.5 and 25.7 respectfully So in 6 months a total loss of 3st-3lbs to say i am pleased just a little, all i can say is keep at it you will get there but its bloody hard work as for diet the biggest factor was the complete abstination of alcohol and white bread this seemed to really have an effect on me. P.S Glad i didn't sell the spinning bike for indoor cycling with the crap weather .


----------



## billy1561 (12 Feb 2013)

Lost just a pound this last week or so but I'm relatively pleased with that. Considering i have just abstained from all alcohol for a month i imagined going back on it would be my downfall. Fortunately i have more than halved my intake on the few days i have had a drink.
Even between rides i find my aches and pains are reduced which is a nice side effect.


----------



## stevey (12 Feb 2013)

To be honest billy1561 sat was the fist time i had a drink since nye and it didn't really bother me could quite happily got to local and not drink now, which i thought would be hard when i started cause i was a sucker for a nice few real ales/ beer festivals.


----------



## MattHB (12 Feb 2013)

While my OH was pregnant I went t total and loved it. We're just finishing off the Christmas port and that'll be it for me. I put on 4lbs over that last month due to my daughter arriving (currently asleep and snoring on my shoulder) and having not been on the bike for a few weeks as a consequence. Was my first commute yesterday after paternity leave and it was great to get back out.


----------



## billy1561 (12 Feb 2013)

I work 4 on 4 off shifts Matt and the 4 off were big hits on the beer regardless of my cycling. Really stupid but i was in a routine i guess. Anyway i aim to be more controlled after my dry spell an so far so good. Don't seem to have the urge as much now i realise i can go a month easily.
I bet its great to get back after a ride also with the new born and on that note many congratulations to you and your OH


----------



## RWright (12 Feb 2013)

After week 6:




from 240 to 240.6

I am going backwards! My excuse this week is I had to spend a lot of time at work and I got to ride very little. I am still enjoying the carbs for now with the cooler weather. When the better fruits and veggies start coming in I think I will be fine. I think the chocolate covered cherries got me this past week.

I hope to get more riding in this week, it is staying light long enough now here to be able to ride without lights until about 6 pm. Riding at night isn't so bad, it is just I prefer daylight riding. I am much more likely to ride in the daylight when I come home tired from work. Good luck to everyone this coming week.


----------



## Becs (13 Feb 2013)

Another pound down. That takes to a (net) loss of 3 stone since April.  More importantly I look and feel loads better, almost athletic in fact and my resting HR is down from 70 something to low 50s. Even considering a half marathon . . . .


----------



## phil_hg_uk (13 Feb 2013)

Becs said:


> Even considering a half marathon


 
Have a whole one you deserve it


----------



## Becs (13 Feb 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Have a whole one you deserve it


 
Haha!

A good thing is I am managing to maintain a decent intake of chocolate, cakes and meals out by cutting the booze back and destroying myself in the gym most evenings - I can't remember the last day I didn't have DOMS somewhere! Apparently this is a good thing! Evening better still the current slow and steady regime has not diminished my "feminine charms", although I'm not sure what the next stone or so (or a half marathon for that matter!) will do to them!


----------



## billy1561 (13 Feb 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Have a whole one you deserve it


You're older than i thought Phil


----------



## phil_hg_uk (13 Feb 2013)

billy1561 said:


> You're older than i thought Phil


 
dont tell anyone will you


----------



## phil_hg_uk (13 Feb 2013)

Becs said:


> Haha!
> 
> A good thing is I am managing to maintain a decent intake of chocolate, cakes and meals out by cutting the booze back and destroying myself in the gym most evenings - I can't remember the last day I didn't have DOMS somewhere! Apparently this is a good thing! Evening better still the current slow and steady regime has not diminished my "feminine charms", although I'm not sure what the next stone or so (or a half marathon for that matter!) will do to them!


 
Well thats the problem isnt it you never know where the weight is going to come off from.


----------



## stevey (13 Feb 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Well thats the problem isnt it you never know where the weight is going to come off from.


Mine's gone from my shoulders and arms used to have decent arms still got legs like a sparrow though, now mrs saying lost to much and she wants to get me down the local chippy (kebab) ... lol  resisting the temptation though quite easily.


----------



## Becs (15 Feb 2013)

Just about to run 6 miles to work . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . so I can feel guilt free about going out for a boozy dinner tonight


----------



## compo (15 Feb 2013)

My weight is still going in the right direction. I started in the 19's, have gone through the 18's and am now 17st 121b. We found out that our scales were erratic so some earlier weight claims may be innacurate. We have bought some good scales now that seem to agree with my wife's weigh in at her slimming club so I am more confident in them.

I am beginning to feel the benefits of less weight on the bike. My average speeds are slowly creeping up and climbing is just a tad easier going by the gears I am using on hills I know well. This is also helped by since Christmas I made a decision to use my big chainring much more. Previously I used the middle ring for the greater part of my cycling whilst now I am using the big one much more. It was a bit hard at first but now I am finding it more comfortable.

All in all a good start to the year.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Feb 2013)

I have lot the plot again this week and stopped logging my intake.
I need to get back into the habit of logging everything and sticking to 2500 calories per day. I will try to do it, as of Today and repoirt back next week. I am troo scared to step foot on the scale, right now.


----------



## 4F (15 Feb 2013)

compo said:


> l. This is also helped by since Christmas I made a decision to use my big chainring much more. Previously I used the middle ring for the greater part of my cycling whilst now I am using the big one much more. It was a bit hard at first but now I am finding it more comfortable.
> 
> All in all a good start to the year.


 
Before you know it you will have converted it into a fixed in time for the Dunwich Dynamo


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Feb 2013)

Becs said:


> Just about to run 6 miles to work . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . so I can feel guilt free about going out for a boozy dinner tonight


 
I walked to work .................. mind you I am not sure walking into the next room counts 

Seriously though well done I cant even make myself conscious at that time of day.


----------



## billy1561 (15 Feb 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> I have lot the plot again this week and stopped logging my intake.
> I need to get back into the habit of logging everything and sticking to 2500 calories per day. I will try to do it, as of Today and repoirt back next week. I am troo scared to step foot on the scale, right now.


Its a bad feeling isn't it. Almost dreading the result.


----------



## billy1561 (15 Feb 2013)

Lost another 2 lb so down to 16_3, but couple of heavy nights since so the next weigh in won't be as kind.


----------



## potsy (17 Feb 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> I have lot the plot again this week and stopped logging my intake.
> I need to get back into the habit of logging everything and sticking to 2500 calories per day. I will try to do it, as of Today and repoirt back next week. I am troo scared to step foot on the scale, right now.


Same as ducky for me too, stopped using MFP for a week and went back to my old ways 
The 13lb total loss for the year is now back to 11lbs, will do better next week


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2013)

potsy said:


> Same as ducky for me too, stopped using MFP for a week and went back to my old ways
> The 13lb total loss for the year is now back to 11lbs, will do better next week


Whereas yours truly is sticking to the 5:2 'fasting' system!

(I am now the lightest weight that I have been since 2007 - 14 st 5 lbs; 91.2 kg for you metricians.)


----------



## potsy (17 Feb 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Whereas yours truly is sticking to the 5:2 'fasting' system!
> 
> (I am now the lightest weight that I have been since 2007 - 14 st 5 lbs; 91.2 kg for you metricians.)


 Keep it up Colin.

I stuck to the MFP for nearly 6 weeks and was doing well, a 'bad' weekend last week continued into the following few days and I never bothered logging for the whole week.
Am contemplating my own variation of the 'fast' diet but not sure yet whether to do it or not, will report back


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2013)

potsy said:


> Am contemplating my own variation of the 'fast' diet but not sure yet whether to do it or not, will report back


5 days of sensible eating a week, plus 2 days of eating what you like? 









It'll definitely catch on, but it will never work!


----------



## potsy (17 Feb 2013)

ColinJ said:


> 5 days of sensible eating a week, plus 2 days of eating what you like?
> 
> 
> 
> It'll definitely catch on, but it will never work!


That's always been my method for a healthy lifestyle 

No, am thinking of a 250 calorie defecit 5 days per week and a 1000 defecit just 2 days per week, similar total defecit as I have been on but it means I can eat fairly well for 5 of the days


----------



## stevey (17 Feb 2013)

Now down to 12st- 3lbs think that will do for me dont really want to go any lower will start working on fitness and muscle tone.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2013)

potsy said:


> No, am thinking of a 250 calorie defecit 5 days per week and a 1000 defecit just 2 days per week, similar total defecit as I have been on but it means I can eat fairly well for 5 of the days


¿Qué? 

How is depriving yourself 7 days a week better than doing it just twice!  

(If you are only after the weight-loss side-effects then your system might work, but a big calorie restriction twice a week has powerful metabolic effects which are well worth keeping.)


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Feb 2013)

ColinJ said:


> ¿Qué?
> 
> How is depriving yourself 7 days a week better than doing it just twice!
> 
> (If you are only after the weight-loss side-effects then your system might work, but a big calorie restriction twice a week has powerful metabolic effects which are well worth keeping.)


How is spending two days starving yourself into a larger deficit better than much smaller daily deficits?

ps: crapping over this thread re:fasting isn't an intention


----------



## potsy (17 Feb 2013)

ColinJ said:


> ¿Qué?
> 
> How is depriving yourself 7 days a week better than doing it just twice!
> 
> (If you are only after the weight-loss side-effects then your system might work, but a big calorie restriction twice a week has powerful metabolic effects which are well worth keeping.)


Well I'm supposedly on a 500 per day defecit now, so 250 is better for those 5 days


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> How is spending two days starving yourself into a larger deficit better than much smaller daily deficits?


How could I be so daft as to take my personal knowledge of potsy, his habits, strengths and weaknesses from having ridden thousands of miles with him over some of the toughest hills in northern England, and then suggested such a _crazy_ thing!  

As for the stupid fad diet. If only it was actually based on some scientific research ... 

Carlson AJ; Hoelzel, F. Department of Physiology, University of Chicago, US. ‘Apparent prolongation of the life span of rats by intermittent fasting’. Journal of Nutrition, 1945. www.jn.nutrition.org/content/31/3/363.full.pdf
Bergamini E, Cavallini G, Donati A, Gori Z, Pisa, Italy. ‘The role of autophagy in aging: its essential part in the anti-aging mechanism of caloric restriction’. Annals of the New York Academy of Science, October 2007
Varady, KA; Surabhi Bhutani; Church EC; Kempel, M. ‘Short-term modified alternate-day fasting: a novel dietary strategy for weight loss and cardio-protection in obese adults.’. American Journal of Clinical Nutrition, November 2009 & Klempel MC, Kroeger CM, Varady KA. ‘Alternate day fasting (ADF) with a high-fat diet produces similar weight loss and cardio-protection as ADF with a low-fat diet.’ Metabolism. January 2013; 62(1):137-43
M N Harvie et al. Genesis Prevention Centre, University Hospital of South Manchester NHS Foundation Trust, UK. ‘Intermittent, low-carbohydrate diets more successful than standard dieting; possible intervention for breast cancer prevention’. Presentation at the CTRC-AACR San Antonio Breast Cancer Symposium, December 2011. www.aacr.org/home/public--media /aacr-press-releases.aspx?d=2649
Hatori, M; Vollmers, C; Zarrinpar, A; DiTacchio, L et al. Salk Institute for Biological Studies, La Jolla, CA, US. ‘Time-Restricted Feeding without Reducing Caloric Intake Prevents Metabolic Diseases in Mice Fed a High-Fat Diet’. Cell Metabolism, 2012
Halagappa VK, Guo Z, Pearson M, Matsuoka Y, Cutler RG, Laferla FM, Mattson MP, National Institute on Ageing, Baltimore, MD, US. ‘Intermittent fasting and caloric restriction ameliorate age-related behavioral deficits in the triple-transgenic mouse model of Alzheimer’s disease’. Neurobiology of Disease, April 2007
Nils Halberg, Morten Henriksen, Nathalie Söderhamn, Bente Stallknecht, Thorkil Ploug, Peter Schjerling and Flemming Dela. Department of Muscle Research Centre, The Panum Institute, University of Copenhagen, Denmark. ‘Effect of intermittent fasting and refeeding on insulin action in healthy men’. Journal of Applied Physiology, December 2005
Raffaghello L, Lee C, Safdie FM, Wei M, Madia F, Bianchi G, Longo VD. Andrus Gerontology Center, Department of Biological Sciences and Norris Cancer Center, University of Southern California, LA, CA, US. ‘Starvation-dependent differential stress resistance protects normal but not cancer cells against high-dose chemotherapy’. Proceedings of the National Academy of sciences of the United States of America, June 2008
Safdie F; Dorff T; Longo V et al. University of Southern California. ‘Fasting and Cancer Treatment in Humans’, Aging 2009
Michelle N. Harvie et al. Genesis Prevention Centre, University Hospital of South Manchester NHS Foundation Trust, UK. ‘The effects of intermittent or continuous energy restriction on weight loss and metabolic disease risk markers: a randomised trial in young overweight women’ International Journal of Obesity (London), May 2011
Klempel MC, Bhutani S, Fitzgibbon M, Freels S, Varady KA. Department of Kinesiology and Nutrition, University of Illinois at Chicago, IL, US. ‘Dietary and physical activity adaptations to alternate day modified fasting: implications for optimal weight loss’. Nutrition Journal, September 2010
Mann, T; Tomiyama, A. J; Westling, E; Lew, A; Samuels, B; Chatman, J. UCLA. ‘Medicare’s search for effective obesity treatments: Diets are not the answer’. American Psychologist, April 2007
Van Proeyen K, Szlufcik K, Nielens H, Pelgrim K, Deldicque L, Hesselink M, Van Veldhoven PP, Hespel P. Research Centre for Exercise and Health, Department of Biomedical Kinesiology, Leuven, Belgium. ‘Training in the fasted state improves glucose tolerance during fat-rich diet’. Journal of Physiology, November 2010
Klempel MC, Bhutani S, Fitzgibbon M, Freels S, Varady KA. Department of Kinesiology and Nutrition, University of Illinois at Chicago, IL, US (2010) ‘Dietary and physical activity adaptations to alternate day modified fasting: implications for optimal weight loss’. Nutrition Journal, September 2010
Klempel MC, Bhutani S, Fitzgibbon M, Freels S, Varady KA. Department of Kinesiology and Nutrition, University of Illinois at Chicago, IL, US. ‘Dietary and physical activity adaptations to alternate day modified fasting: implications for optimal weight loss’. Nutrition Journal, September 2010
Kirkendall DT, Leiper JB, Bartagi Z, Dvorak J, Zerguini Y. FIFA Medical Assessment and Research Centre, Schulthess Clinic, Zurich, Switzerland. ‘The influence of Ramadan on physical performance measures in young Muslim footballers’. Journal of Sports Science, December 2008
Van Proeyen K, Szlufcik K, Nielens H, Ramaekers M, Hespel P. Research Centre for Exercise and Health, Department of Biomedical Kinesiology, Leuven, Belgium. ‘Beneficial metabolic adaptations due to endurance exercise training in the fasted state’. Journal of Applied Physiology, January 2011
Harber MP, Konopka AR, Jemiolo B, Trappe SW, Trappe TA, Reidy PT. Human Performance Laboratory, Ball State University, Muncie, IN, US. ‘Muscle protein synthesis and gene expression during recovery from aerobic exercise in the fasted and fed states’. American Journal of Physiology, November 2010
Deldicque L, De Bock K, Maris M, Ramaekers M, Nielens H, Francaux M, Hespel P. Department of Biomedical Kinesiology, Leuven, Belgium. ‘Increased p70s6k phosphorylation during intake of a protein-carbohydrate drink following resistance exercise in the fasted state’. European Journal of Applied Physiology, March 2010
Van Proeyen K, Szlufcik K, Nielens H, Pelgrim K, Deldicque L, Hesselink M, Van Veldhoven PP, Hespel P. Research Centre for Exercise and Health, Department of Biomedical Kinesiology, Leuven, Belgium. ‘Training in the fasted state improves glucose tolerance during fat-rich diet’. Journal of Physiology, November 2010
Stannard SR, Buckley AJ, Edge JA, Thompson MW. Institute of Food Nutrition and Human Health, Massey University, New Zealand. ‘Adaptations to skeletal muscle with endurance exercise training in the acutely fed versus overnight-fasted state’. Journal of Science and Medicine in Sport, July 2010
Klempel MC, Bhutani S, Fitzgibbon M, Freels S, Varady KA. Department of Kinesiology and Nutrition, University of Illinois at Chicago, IL, US. ‘Dietary and physical activity adaptations to alternate day modified fasting: implications for optimal weight loss’. Nutrition Journal, September 2010
Heilbronn LK, Smith SR, Martin CK, Anton SD, Ravussin E. Pennington Biomedical Research Center, Baton Rouge, LA, US. ‘Alternate-day fasting in non-obese subjects: effects on body weight, body composition, and energy metabolism’. American Journal of Clinical Nutrition, January 2005
Webber J, Macdonald IA. Department of Physiology and Pharmacology, University of Nottingham Medical School, UK. ‘The cardiovascular, metabolic and hormonal changes accompanying acute starvation in men and women’. British Journal of Nutrition. March 1994 
 

(There may be a few duplicated references in there - I can't be bothered to wade through them checking!)


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2013)

'Thousands' might be an exaggeration - let's settle for 'many hundreds' - probably 20-odd rides in total.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (18 Feb 2013)

ColinJ said:


> How could I be so daft as to take my personal knowledge of potsy, his habits, strengths and weaknesses from having ridden thousands of miles with him over some of the toughest hills in northern England, and then suggested such a _crazy_ thing!
> 
> As for the stupid fad diet. If only it was actually based on some scientific research ...
> 
> ...


So you don't know. As I thought


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Feb 2013)

Down 1 more.

Current weight: 12 st 4 lbs
Previous weight: 12 st 5 lbs
Loss this week: 1 lbs
Original weight: 13 st 1lbs
Total loss: 11 lbs

Tested my FTP this week and I am up at least 11W. I say at least because my previous test was using a Garmin Edge 500 with my power meter, this most recent test was with my Garmin Edge 810 and my power meter, the Edge 810 has a power measurement bug where there are lots of random half values recorded hence lowering the average and normalised power reading (IME by up to 8W on the average power figure for a 20 minute threshold effort) so it will definatelly have under read, by how much I do not know. So at least 11W improvement, most likely a couple of W more. Weight down, power up, win win!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> So you don't know. As I thought


I am safe in the knowledge that I know what I know. This knowledge includes the fact that many hundreds of people on CycleChat like me, and like what I post on the forum. That you are not one of them. And that this will not change. 

I am not going to waste any more of my time making allowances for you. The fact that you sometimes make posts that are useful and/or interesting will no longer tempt me to wade through scores of them trying to discover if today, just for once, I got lucky!

I am 100% convinced that the loss of me from your band of devoted followers will not cause you undue lack of sleep. That is good - a growing boy needs his rest! 

Hopefully, at some point in the future, the ravages of time will have diminished your rather sad appetite for aggressive confrontation, but I'm not holding what is left of my breath for that glorious day to arrive. I am sure that by then, I will long have shuffled off this mortal coil.

I bid you adieu, young sir!  

PS Keep up those studies - you might learn something.


----------



## potsy (18 Feb 2013)

Is it too early to nominate that as post of the year?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (18 Feb 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I am safe in the knowledge that I know what I know. This knowledge includes the fact that many hundreds of people on CycleChat like me, and like what I post on the forum. That you are not one of them. And that this will not change.


Excellent avoidance of a question Colin. You're right, I don't like you and many others,probably never will.



> I am not going to waste any more of my time making allowances for you. The fact that you sometimes make posts that are useful and/or interesting will no longer tempt me to wade through scores of them trying to discover if today, just for once, I got lucky!


That's a shame



> am 100% convinced that the loss of me from your band of devoted followers will not cause you undue lack of sleep. That is good - a growing boy needs his rest!


I don't have a band of followers,nor do I particularly care to build one. You are correct,not 1 minute of sleep will be lost over you.



> Hopefully, at some point in the future, the ravages of time will have diminished your rather sad appetite for aggressive confrontation, but I'm not holding what is left of my breath for that glorious day to arrive. I am sure that by then, I will long have shuffled off this mortal coil.


If you get this worked up at every civilized question asked it probably won't be long.



> d you adieu, young sir!
> 
> PS Keep up those studies - you might learn something.


The irony


----------



## Steve H (19 Feb 2013)

Can't say I have a structured plan for weightloss. I have a few good days and quite a few bad days / weeks. I know what a sensible diet looks like, i just too easily slip into old habits of drinking, eating and lounging! My weight has bobbed up and down all over during the last couple of years, but thankfully there is an overall downward trend.

When I started cycling regularly around 2 years ago, I was nearly 18 stone. I've been hovering a few pounds above or below 17 stone for about eight months. I've been reasonably good since New Year and have just weighed in at an all time low of 16 stone 8 pounds.

I'd really like to keep this going in the right direction, and I'm feeling quite motivated at the moment. I'm riding the Cheshire Cat in around 5 weeks time and really want another Mow Cop medal. Lets hope the legs haven't lost any power during the weight loss, and all should be good!


----------



## billy1561 (19 Feb 2013)

Definately heading the right way steve. So long as you are still turning the pedals then your base power will be in decent condition. Brilliant that you got the medal last year.
I have reluctantly been persuaded to atttempt it this year by 2 mates. Last year i failed miserably and being honest i still think its too much for me. However, since last year i am roughly a stone lighter and last sunday managed to get up alderley edge without stopping for the first time. Small steps and all that.


----------



## RWright (19 Feb 2013)

After week 7:




from 240.6 to 235.6.

I lost 5 lbs. this week after a flat week and a pound gained week. Turned that runaway train around.  

I am not sure why 5 this week. I did not eat all that well but was on my feet more at work more this week and got in a little more riding. I am just glad it is back in the right direction. Maybe Mexican food is more diet friendly than I thought, had that for lunch a couple of days this past week. I am just glad I saw some progress this week, it will be good motivation. Hope everyone does well next week.


----------



## billy1561 (19 Feb 2013)

That's all the motivation you need. Well done!


----------



## Becs (23 Feb 2013)

Massively fell off the wagon last weekend (but b*gger me it was fun!) and couldn't keep off the treats all week. Today is going well though - just run 4.5miles with a mate and got my fastest pace to date, signed up for the SLR tomorrow; hopefully the will power is back!


----------



## Steve H (23 Feb 2013)

Not a good week for me either! Riding a 100 mile audax tomorrow. Hopefully this will get me back in the game


----------



## Becs (23 Feb 2013)

Fail - am shoot-faced and the other side of a burger and chips. Oh well, 'twas a fun night, even saw a "celebrity"!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Feb 2013)

Becs said:


> Fail - am s***-faced and the other side of a burger and chips. Oh well, 'twas a fun night, even saw a "celebrity"!




Whereas ... [Smug_mode]Win - I am sober, have just finished a big mug of tea while catching up on the World track cycling championships, having eaten only my home-made leek, carrot and potato soup earlier![/Smug_mode]


----------



## Becs (24 Feb 2013)

Ah, but have you had the pleasure of a drink with Noel Fielding?
(neither have I, he was on the next table wearing a really sh*t jumper!)


----------



## ColinJ (24 Feb 2013)

Becs said:


> Ah, but have you had the pleasure of a drink with Noel Fielding?
> (neither have I, he was on the next table wearing a really sh*t jumper!)


Up until 5 seconds ago, I never even had the pleasure of looking up who he is!


----------



## potsy (24 Feb 2013)

After last weeks wobble I have thankfully got back on track and have re-lost the 2lb I put on, back to my 5 year low weight. 
Target before the forum walk in 4 weeks time - 13st 0lb

Jan 2nd 2013 14st 4lb
Current weight 13st 5lb


----------



## stevey (24 Feb 2013)

Must say certainly dont miss waking up on a sunday morning with a hangover...


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Feb 2013)

I have been on the straight and narrow since Thursday, trying to get back into the swing of things. Going ok so far, aside from bonking on Yesterday's club run! I haven't weighed yet but feel less bloated... will cross my fingers for a good week ahead


----------



## Becs (24 Feb 2013)

very chilly, slightly hungover 35 miles this morning with very tired legs from yesterday's run - knackered!


----------



## billy1561 (24 Feb 2013)

Down to 16_2 now but still couldn't get up mow cop today!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 Feb 2013)

Lost a stone, down to 16 1/2 stone. I'll be happy if I lose another stone.


----------



## andylaw79 (24 Feb 2013)

Been a bit awol last couple of weeks, had a bad off which kept me off the bike for a week and then a chest infection combined with generally not sticking with the healthy eating. This last week I was back on track and I was surprised that I'd not put any weight on after weighing in this morning. A good result all round


----------



## Steve H (25 Feb 2013)

potsy said:


> After last weeks wobble I have thankfully got back on track and have re-lost the 2lb I put on, back to my 5 year low weight.
> Target before the forum walk in 4 weeks time - 13st 0lb
> 
> Jan 2nd 2013 14st 4lb
> Current weight 13st 5lb



Potsy - can you please wear a name badge for the forum walk? Otherwise not sure we will recognise your skinny frame...


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2013)

Steve H said:


> Potsy - can you please wear a name badge for the forum walk? Otherwise not sure we will recognise your skinny frame...


A problem which we will never have with you Steve, no matter what weight you are! 

(I'm 6' 1" tall, but Steve towers 4 or 5 inches above me so he stands out in a crowd. Well, unless the crowd is at the annual meeting of pro basketball players!)


----------



## potsy (25 Feb 2013)

Steve H said:


> Potsy - can you please wear a name badge for the forum walk? Otherwise not sure we will recognise your skinny frame...


Ha ha, I look fatter in my normal clothes I'm sure you'll be able to spot me 

Just looked bak to when we last saw each other, 1st April 2012, is that right? 
If it is then I'm about 8 or 9lbs lighter than I was then, but still as short


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2013)

Well done Potsy. Going to cut down the wine this week as I'm not burning enough cals at present. Lost two commutes last week, no ride at weekend, so will see how this week goes. Gym tonight also.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Feb 2013)

I am teetering on the brink of being another pound down. I am eating like a horse but all this savaging myself on the turbo seems to be shaking off the lbs, I am already about 3lbs lower than my target weight, but my power output is increasing and I am feeling good health wise so not going to fight it!

I need an extra hole punching in my belt too, was walking on Saturday with no hands free and a backpack on my back and kept nearly loosing my pants, lol.


----------



## stevey (25 Feb 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> but all this savaging myself on the turbo seems to be shaking off the lbs,


 
Rob3rt Can i ask what turbo trainer are you using on the look out for one for me and missus


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Feb 2013)

Cyclops Fluid 2.

Cost's more than some entry level ones but worth every penny IMO. No silly resistance setting levers etc, just lock the bike on and go. I ride the turbo about 7 hours a week atm.


----------



## stevey (25 Feb 2013)

Cheers dude.


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Feb 2013)

I had a sneeky look this morning and was 13st 9. Not great but not as bad as it would have been if I had weighed a couple of weeks ago! Want to get close to 13 by April and 12 - 12 & a half, by summer...


----------



## RWright (26 Feb 2013)

After week 8:




from 235.6 to 236.2

I didn't work as hard this week on the bike or at work and gained about half a pound. I did start doing a little jogging while I walk. I can not do a lot of running because of a bum knee but I do think that a little will be beneficial, it seems to work some different muscles that walking alone doesn't , plus a little more aerobic benefit. It will probably take a little while to build up more distance but I think I want to aim at doing about a mile of running during my 5k walk.

I took one of my Garmin 800 bike mounts, two small wire ties and a shoe string and made a ghetto Garmin 800 walking/running necklace (some of my pants don't have pockets). Now I can record my times and distances for walking and running too. It works fine for now but I may have to look into something different when it gets warmer and I start sweating buckets.

I hope everyone did well this week. Warmer weather should be coming soon and things will get much easier.


----------



## billy1561 (1 Mar 2013)

16 stone now. Looking forward to breaking into the 15's now !


----------



## stevey (1 Mar 2013)

Weigh in this morning maintaining @12st-3lbs


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Mar 2013)

-2 lb then +2 lb, hmm need to be more careful or do more riding, still 16 1/2 stones. Aiming to be below 16 stones by the end of March.


----------



## S1mon (2 Mar 2013)

Just seen this started 3rd jan 17 stone 11 weighed yesterday 14 12 and not even been out cycling yet !!!! But have turboed if that's a word !!!


----------



## potsy (2 Mar 2013)

S1mon said:


> Just seen this started 3rd jan 17 stone 11 weighed yesterday 14 12 and not even been out cycling yet !!!! But have turboed if that's a word !!!


Excellent stuff Simon


----------



## busdennis (3 Mar 2013)

first post on the weight loss thread for me is 16 stone 2 (was 16 stone 8 jan 1st)
would hope to be well into 15 something by april


----------



## MattHB (3 Mar 2013)

S1mon said:


> Just seen this started 3rd jan 17 stone 11 weighed yesterday 14 12 and not even been out cycling yet !!!! But have turboed if that's a word !!!


Well done  that's awesome, but be really careful of loosing too fast as you body wont adapt properly. 

Imagine what you can do when the  comes.


----------



## potsy (3 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> Target before the forum walk in 4 weeks time - 13st 0lb
> 
> Jan 2nd 2013 14st 4lb
> Current weight 13st 5lb


 
Another 2lb loss this week, 13st 3lb now


----------



## stevey (3 Mar 2013)

Well done to all who lost weight this week myself have just got back from a 20km ride around local park/road and am now going to treat myself to poached eggs and bacon....


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> Another 2lb loss this week, 13st 3lb now


12 st x lbs looms!


----------



## potsy (3 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> 12 st x lbs looms!


Would be nice to see a 12st xxlbs on my scales, not been there since I was 25


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> Would be nice to see a 12st xxlbs on my scales, not been there since I was 25


And how long ago is that? I got down to 12 st 12 lbs in 2006 when I was 50.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> Would be nice to see a 12st xxlbs on my scales, not been there since I was 25


Not seen 12stone since I was a teenager.


----------



## billy1561 (3 Mar 2013)

* off topic*
fao bromptonfb just noticed your mcl ranking is 44, same as me? never seen an exact duplicate rank before..

back on topic. Can't ever remember being under 15 st but i must have been at one point


----------



## potsy (3 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> And how long ago is that? I got down to 12 st 12 lbs in 2006 when I was 50.


16 years ago


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> 16 years ago


There you go - 'young for your age' - I was trying to guess it the other day and I thought maybe 36, 37? 

I think you will get a bit of a shock when you see me on the forum walk in 3 weeks time. The illness has accelerated my greying and hair loss, and I look tired and, er, _ill_! On top of that, my face is less chubby.

It's only 7 years since my avatar picture was taken but I look about 15 years older now. Ho hum ...


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Mar 2013)

billy1561 said:


> * off topic*
> fao bromptonfb just noticed your mcl ranking is 44, same as me? never seen an exact duplicate rank before..
> 
> back on topic. Can't ever remember being under 15 st but i must have been at one point


Not for long....

Was going to attempt SITD today but my schlumpf mountain drive started slipping, so I had to strip it and loctite everything. 

Plan on doing 20 miles (hopefully) later on today. And next week, hopefully will have caught fat cat as ive a LOT of commuting to do.


----------



## billy1561 (3 Mar 2013)

I just found it unusual to have any 2 riders the exact same it wasn't a challenge lol especially while i appear to have the start of manflu


----------



## billy1561 (3 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> There you go - 'young for your age' - I was trying to guess it the other day and I thought maybe 36, 37?
> 
> I think you will get a bit of a shock when you see me on the forum walk in 3 weeks time. The illness has accelerated my greying and hair loss, and I look tired and, er, _ill_! On top of that, my face is less chubby.
> 
> It's only 7 years since my avatar picture was taken but I look about 15 years older now. Ho hum ...


Time for a new avatar pic then Colin


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Mar 2013)

billy1561 said:


> Time for a new avatar pic then Colin


Don't think it would fit...


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2013)

billy1561 said:


> Time for a new avatar pic then Colin


TBH - I've had to put up with a bit of teasing on some of my forum rides. There were more subtle comments like "I didn't recognise you from your photo" but a certain forum member who shall remain nameless () just looked me up and down and said "You don't look _fat_ in your photo"!  

Yes, I'll have to start using a new picture but I'm waiting until I've lost the other 2 stone of flab, and I'm fit and tanned again. It would be just too depressing to use a picture of me looking the way I do at the moment. If I unexpectedly catch sight of myself in a mirror it gives me a real jolt - it's like seeing my dad about the time he retired!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Don't think it would fit...


Says the man who is forced to use a picture of a cute hedgehog for _his_ avatar! 

Anyway - stop being cheeky and get out on your bike.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Mar 2013)

Sorry Colin but the "you don't look fat in your photo" comment still makes me laugh out loud - what a crass insensitive comment..


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Mar 2013)

Back on topic....still 16 1/2 stone, must have hit my training plateau..


----------



## billy1561 (3 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> TBH - I've had to put up with a bit of teasing on some of my forum rides. There were more subtle comments like "I didn't recognise you from your photo" but a certain forum member who shall remain nameless () just looked me up and down and said "You don't look _fat_ in your photo"!
> 
> Yes, I'll have to start using a new picture but I'm waiting until I've lost the other 2 stone of flab, and I'm fit and tanned again. It would be just too depressing to use a picture of me looking the way I do at the moment. If I unexpectedly catch sight of myself in a mirror it gives me a real jolt - it's like seeing my dad about the time he retired!


Don't be too hard on yourself mate, there are not many of us who look in the mirror and really enjoy what they see. Some deluded ones maybe but thats their problem not mine and yours.
Getting back to full health is way more important than looking like Beckham


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Sorry Colin but the "you don't look fat in your photo" comment still makes me laugh out loud - what a crass insensitive comment..


I'll tell **** that you said that! 

I'm over-sensitive about some things, but (fortunately) being fat isn't one of them. I can imagine some people getting really upset though if it were directed at them ...


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Back on topic....still 16 1/2 stone, must have hit my training plateau..


I'm taking a breather at 14 1/2 stone but hope to resume the downward trend soon!


----------



## potsy (3 Mar 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Sorry Colin but the "you don't look fat in your photo" comment still makes me laugh out loud


Me too 
How is skolly I mean the un-named cc'er these days?


----------



## citybabe (3 Mar 2013)

stevey said:


> Must say certainly dont miss waking up on a sunday morning with a hangover...


 
That's the reason I don't drink much anymore. I found I was still feeling rough 2 days later


----------



## stevey (3 Mar 2013)

citybabe said:


> I found I was still feeling rough 2 days later


 
Yeah was taking me best part of the week to recover.... Got mates who still do it and still complain.... lol....


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2013)

citybabe said:


> That's the reason I don't drink much anymore. I found I was still feeling rough 2 days later


I (temporarily?) gave up alcohol last August when I became ill. I was looking forward to losing lots of weight and not having hangovers any more.

So, what's the outcome?

Well, 2 stone has come off so far, which is good, but the illness has felt like having a 7 month long hangover! I have a thick head, a bunged up nose, and I feel tired all the time. I don't mind drastically reducing my food and drink intake when it makes me feel good, but it's not a lot of fun when you do it for over half a year and you just feel crap! 

I'm going to see out the rest of March, have my final blood tests and see the consultant. If he says it is okay, I'm going to get back on my bike and try to get fit again because I've had enough of sitting around all the time!


----------



## RWright (3 Mar 2013)

citybabe said:


> That's the reason I don't drink much anymore. I found I was still feeling rough 2 days later


 
+1, the older I got the longer it lasted. I don't miss the hangovers at all. I don't really miss the alcohol anymore either.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> +1, the older I got the longer it lasted. I don't miss the hangovers at all. I don't really miss the alcohol anymore either.


Tbh I thought I'd miss it more than I do, I just hope I don't fall into the old routine again.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> TBH - I've had to put up with a bit of teasing on some of my forum rides. There were more subtle comments like "I didn't recognise you from your photo" but a certain forum member who shall remain nameless () just looked me up and down and said *"You don't look fat in your photo"!*
> 
> Yes, I'll have to start using a new picture but I'm waiting until I've lost the other 2 stone of flab, and I'm fit and tanned again. It would be just too depressing to use a picture of me looking the way I do at the moment. If I unexpectedly catch sight of myself in a mirror it gives me a real jolt - it's like seeing my dad about the time he retired!


 
Was your reply, "true, but at the same time, you don't look like a c-unit in your photo!"? If not, hang your head in shame Colin!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Was your reply, "true, but at the same time, you don't look like a c-unit in your photo!"? If not, hang your head in shame Colin!


I was a bit taken aback, so I didn't think of it! 

You watch - once I finally start organising forum rides again as a slim cyclist, some bright spark will point out that I then have loose skin!


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Mar 2013)

Down 2 more.

Current weight: 12 st 2 lbs
Previous weight: 12 st 4 lbs
Loss this week: 2 lbs
Original weight: 13 st 1lbs
Total loss: 13 lbs

Nearly a stone gone. The combination of weight loss from me, my bike and the increased power output has really made a world of difference to my climbing ability. Did a local hill last week (1.4 miles, average gradient 5.3%, probably about 12% at its steepest) with the club, went up it like a rat up a drain pipe, somehow managed to leapfrog the times set by others in the club (by a fair margin) who I had recently aspired to simply keep within sight. It was my 1st time up this particular climb, so not able to compare to previous times of my own, only the PB's set by others.


----------



## stevey (4 Mar 2013)

Rob are you planning on loosing much more


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Mar 2013)

I have no intention to lose weight at this present time, it is just happening, my aims now are increasing raw power over a 60 minute duration (i.e. maximising my FTP) since I have a pretty busy calendar with 10 and 25 mile time trials.

I would assume that any weight loss it is just my body adapting to the demands I place on it. I am not dieting and not doing junk miles to burn calories. I eat well and train hard. Obviously there is some deficit else I wouldn't be loosing weight, but tbqh, if I was eating more, I would be pigging all day. Given my height (6' 3") you can probably imagine, I am pretty thin atm, healthily thin, not skeletally thin, lol.

As long as power is increasing, I won't worry to much about weight loss. If power ceases to increase or drops, I will have to address my diet and eat more somehow. I loathe to turn to supplements, but I would have to consider it because short of convenience food, I just don't have the time or energy to be prepping more meals than I currently do.


----------



## andylaw79 (4 Mar 2013)

After yesterday's weigh-in it's another 1.5lb off for me this week, now down to 18st 11,5lbs.


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Mar 2013)

Nice one  Keep at it!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I'm taking a breather at 14 1/2 stone but hope to resume the downward trend soon!


Now down to 14 st 5 lbs!


----------



## RWright (6 Mar 2013)

After week 9:




from 236.2 to 234.4

Was a good week, I am happy with the rate I have been losing at. I really don't want to lose too quickly. I might lose a little more the next week or so doing the Giro Challenge thing on Strava. It is riding an average of two hours a day or so for 16 days straight. That is up from my normal 45 minute to 1 and a half hour rides. It hasn't been bad so far but the weather isn't going to be very cooperative tomorrow.

I have been looking a little more at my data on MFP since I have a little history with it and noticed some changes I made the past couple of weeks might not be for the best. I have always heard too much sodium is not good and I never paid much attention to it. Two of the foods I bought thinking they may be better for me, sugar free fat free instant pudding and some vegetarian baked beans, are so full of sodium they could probably be used in place of a salt lick on someone's farm. I guess it is time for me to learn how to cut a fresh pineapple and wait for the decent cantaloupes and watermelons to start coming in.


----------



## Steve H (6 Mar 2013)

A fraction under 16.5 stone this morning. Steady progress, but another all time low for me. Wahoo!!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Mar 2013)

Now I've finally seemed to have cracked my weird sugar cravings, I reckon I'll be below 16 stone by the end of March by quite a bit....hope so.


----------



## S1mon (7 Mar 2013)

weigh in today loads more turbo and another 1lb gone
10 weeks to mallorca and my shiney new sl4 was collected on sunday cant wait


----------



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2013)

S1mon said:


> weigh in today loads more turbo and another 1lb gone
> 10 weeks to mallorca and my shiney new sl4 was collected on sunday cant wait


Ooh, that should give you a lot of extra motivation!

I fancy a cycling holiday in Mallorca one day.


----------



## The Jogger (7 Mar 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Now I've finally seemed to have cracked my weird sugar cravings, I reckon I'll be below 16 stone by the end of March by quite a bit....hope so.


 How did you crack the sugar cravings? I need to.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (7 Mar 2013)

Willpower and now I have short nails.


----------



## billy1561 (7 Mar 2013)

Still exactly 16 stone here but I'm happy with that after 2 days of excess in the week. 
All the same its time to push on and get under it.


----------



## billy1561 (8 Mar 2013)

Had blood pressure checked today and from being told i should consider medication to control it 2 years ago, its now in the normal range. Delighted.
Cycling has been my inspiration for weight loss and associated benefit


----------



## ColinJ (9 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Now down to 14 st 5 lbs!


And now 14 st 4 lbs ... The scales actually displayed 14 st 3 lbs this morning, but I won't trust them until I see it another couple of times during the daily ups and downs. I hope to be 13 st 'x' lbs by April. 

My ultimate goal is to end up somewhere between 12 st 0 lbs and 12 st 7 lbs and to have a 32" waist again for the first time in about 12 years.


----------



## billy1561 (9 Mar 2013)

If i see a new low on the scale Colin i grab it with both hands. Its different if my weight goes up though, i get on and off in different parts of the bathroom and finally recalibrate it just in case lol.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Mar 2013)

billy1561 said:


> If i see a new low on the scale Colin i grab it with both hands. Its different if my weight goes up though, i get on and off in different parts of the bathroom and finally recalibrate it just in case lol.


It would make more sense wouldn't it - accept the lowest reading rather than trying to calculate a running average! The average does give a better idea of the underlying trend though.


----------



## billy1561 (9 Mar 2013)

I guess the most accurate way would be same day of the week after first toilet visit from waking. That way there is some consistency. However, if like me being a shift worker there is no regular day of the week so not quite the same consistency. Near enough for me though.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Mar 2013)

TBH - I am pretty in tune with my body and I can usually tell whether my weight is up, down or about the same before I even get on the scales.

I'm beginning to get a proper waistline back for the first time in about 6 years. I remember last time I lost weight, that people started commenting on it once I got below 14 stone. That is where I start to look flabby rather than fat.

Below 13 stone I look fine but my cycling is better when I am close to 12 stone so that is where I want to be.

I don't want to go below 12 stone again though because I got horribly skinny last time and that doesn't feel like my natural build.


----------



## Kies (9 Mar 2013)

billy1561 said:


> If i see a new low on the scale Colin i grab it with both hands. Its different if my weight goes up though, i get on and off in different parts of the bathroom and finally recalibrate it just in case lol.



This is so me


----------



## Biscuit (9 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> TBH - I am pretty in tune with my body and I can usually tell whether my weight is up, down or about the same before I even get on the scales.
> 
> I'm beginning to get a proper waistline back for the first time in about 6 years. I remember last time I lost weight, that people started commenting on it once I got below 14 stone. That is where I start to look flabby rather than fat.
> 
> ...


 
I found 13st was my natural healthy weight and stopped there last time. Still need to shift a stone, but think that's doable. Despite all the charts and guidelines etc, You kinda know when you're at the right healthy weight don't you. Onward my friend! :-)


----------



## potsy (9 Mar 2013)

billy1561 said:


> I guess the most accurate way would be same day of the week after first toilet visit from waking. That way there is some consistency. However, if like me being a shift worker there is no regular day of the week so not quite the same consistency. Near enough for me though.


Shift work here too so I choose Sunday morning which is working out well for me, whichever shift I'm on I am always off then.
Like Colin said, you do tend to know whether the result will be good or bad before you step onto the scales most of the time, if ever I get an unexpected result I'll weigh myself again the following day at work to see if their scales agree


----------



## ColinJ (9 Mar 2013)

One of the reasons that I don't trust my ancient digital scales is that they are inconistent. I've sometimes seen a 2 pound
difference just by getting off them and then back on them again. My averaging technique eliminates that problem and also smooths out variations due to timing of weighings vs those of meals and toilet visits. 

I just look for the trend so one day's result doesn't really bother me. I reckon if I weighed myself now, I'd probably register 14-6 because I ate much later than usual last night (21:15). Hang on ... ha ha, the result was - 14-6!


----------



## RWright (10 Mar 2013)

billy1561 said:


> Had blood pressure checked today and from being told i should consider medication to control it 2 years ago, its now in the normal range. Delighted.
> Cycling has been my inspiration for weight loss and associated benefit


 
That is great to hear. I feel the same way about cycling. I got back on the bikes less than a week before I found out my blood pressure was really high. I am still on medication but am hoping I can get off them eventually too. I wouldn't have a problem with maybe taking a half an aspirin a day or something but I want off all the other stuff. My blood pressure had been much lower with medications and riding but I am still on a few of the medications.

During my last Dr. visit in January I asked about getting off some of them. He said yes I think I am going to take you off the diuretic you are on. I sort of started pouting about that one. I said I haven't had to get up out of bed during the night to pee since I have been on those.  He said that isn't exactly what they are for but he just cut my dosage in half and kept me on it.  I go back for a 90 day check up on the 19th of this month, I do hope to get off some of the other medications after then. I am on 4 total now besides aspirin. I don't monitor my BP so I have no idea how it will look but hopefully it is better. I feel ok and have lost more weight since last visit so hopefully my BP has improved as well.


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Mar 2013)

Another gone!

Current weight: 12 st 1 lbs
Previous weight: 12 st 2 lbs
Loss this week: 1 lbs
Original weight: 13 st 1lbs
Total loss: 1 st (14 lbs)

Loving the effortless feel of climbing these days. HC season looks set to be a good one as long as I keep the weight off.


----------



## RWright (11 Mar 2013)

After week 10:




from 234.4 to 233.0

Keeping it moving in the right direction but was sort of a disappointing week. I was hoping to go under 230 with the extra work I was doing on the bike, but I had some sugar cravings that I gave in to. Was sort of strange because these were the same candy and super sweet pastries that I used for pedaling fuel before I was even a teenager. I did however load up on frozen blueberries, blackberries and strawberries until the fresh start coming in. I can control the amount of sugar I put in these, rather than eat some of the super high calorie candy and pastries.

I also noticed I have a sore and scratchy throat after my rides yesterday. I have stayed in the bed all day and think I have avoided a severe chest cold, I think this will now turn into a one week and done cold rather than a two or three week nightmare. I am staying off the bike today and hopefully let this chest cold go away quickly.


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Mar 2013)

RWright said:


> After week 10:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have had the same thing, I think it is possibly just the cold air on my chest, but I am being cautious, last week I had an "easy" week, this week I have my 1st race of the season, so won't be smashing myself to bits until then, lets hope neither of our ailments progress to become problematic.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Mar 2013)

I lost 4 pounds in the last week (probably would have been more if I had not eaten and entire packet of Haribo last night ) no fasting involved I have just changed from eating ready meals to eating all fresh fruit and veg and having a juice in the morning from my new juicer, also I used to get heartburn a lot and that has completley gone now. 

One thing I have noticed is that I am a lot less stressed and less tired, and when I got up on sunday at 6am I felt like I had a ton of energy in me. Usually on a sunday I get up at dinner time and watch a lot of tv, this sunday I got up a 6am did some decorating then washed the car at 7:30 then went out on my bike and did 42 hilly miles then did some more decorating in the afternoon.

The other thing I noticed was this morning after chomping the bag of Haribo I could feel some stress coming back so I will lay off the sweets and see what happens.


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Mar 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I lost 4 pounds in the last week (probably would have been more if I had not eaten and entire packet of Haribo last night ) no fasting involved I have just changed from eating ready meals to eating all fresh fruit and veg and having a juice in the morning from my new juicer, also I used to get heartburn a lot and that has completley gone now.
> 
> One thing I have noticed is that I am a lot less stressed and less tired, and when I got up on sunday at 6am I felt like I had a ton of energy in me. Usually on a sunday I get up at dinner time and watch a lot of tv, this sunday I got up a 6am did some decorating then washed the car at 7:30 then went out on my bike and did 42 hilly miles then did some more decorating in the afternoon.
> 
> The other thing I noticed was this morning *after chomping the bag of Haribo I could feel some stress coming back so I will lay off the sweets and see what happens.*


 
Suggestion, the stress you felt was possibly just a bit of guilt after necking a load of sweets!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Suggestion, the stress you felt was possibly just a bit of guilt after necking a load of sweets!


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Mar 2013)

BTW, not criticising the sweet eating, I eat plenty myself, I don't buy into the hyper-health-freak lifestyle.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> I don't buy into the hyper-health-freak lifestyle.


 
No me neither.

I have spent a few years since giving up smoking and taking up cycling trying to get below the weight I am, I only need to shift a stone or maybe two to be at my ideal weight but shifting that last stone or two is hard.

I have discovered that you can go on as many diets as you like and yes you will lose weight but you cant diet for ever, I get sick of working out what I am eating I just cant be arsed so I just thought I would try eating lots of fruit and veg for a week and see what happens.

So for breakfast I have special K with a handful of nuts and a banana on it, the banana is instead of the mound of sugar I used to have, I also have orange juice made from 3 oranges with my juicer. Then for lunch I have a salad with about 7 or 8 different things in it with either ham or tuna as well, followed by an apple or a banana with natural yogurt and honey. For tea I am finding that I am not that hungry so I just have soup or something like that.

By following this I have found that I have lost loads of weight and I dont feel like crap anymore and I have a lot more energy that I did before so I will experiment with it and see where it take me.


----------



## RWright (12 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> I have had the same thing, I think it is possibly just the cold air on my chest, but I am being cautious, last week I had an "easy" week, this week I have my 1st race of the season, so won't be smashing myself to bits until then, lets hope neither of our ailments progress to become problematic.


 
I just realized that I posted all my stuff a day early this week.  I increased my ride pace a lot (for me ) on Sunday. I think breathing in more cooler air might have contributed. I didn't notice my throat until a few hours after that ride. The congestion in my chest seems broken up and about gone now, swallowing is still not a lot of fun but I think it will all be gone by this weekend.  I am more than likely to stay off the bike one more day, then get back out.


----------



## S1mon (14 Mar 2013)

another 2.5 off for me 9 weeks to the big off to mallorca power to weight getting better week by week!!!


----------



## Becs (15 Mar 2013)

finally 2 pounds below the weight I was when I fell off the wagon a few weeks ago . . . . . however tis my birthday party this weekend so I am expecting to pub them back on!


----------



## Biscuit (15 Mar 2013)

Finally into the 88s with 88.6kg this morning. Granted after a total loss of appetite recently. The acid test, got into both my 32" waist trousers! Yay!


----------



## stevey (15 Mar 2013)

Stayed at 12st.1 lb fitness coming along nicely too problem now is all my clothes are to big and hang of me....


----------



## billy1561 (16 Mar 2013)

Down into the 15s for the first time ever. Now 15-12 but not without a cost. Got a chest infection and temperature so it's a false loss really


----------



## Rob3rt (16 Mar 2013)

stevey said:


> Stayed at 12st.1 lb fitness coming along nicely too *problem now is all my clothes are to big and hang of me....*


 
Same, not such that they look baggy, but my pants keep falling down, need another hole punching in my belt, lol.


----------



## potsy (17 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Same, not such that they look baggy, but my pants keep falling down, need another hole punching in my belt, lol.


Thought you were a teenager, aren't your pants meant to be like that


----------



## potsy (17 Mar 2013)

After a couple of bad weeks am not surprised at todays weigh-in, 2lb back on and must do better 

13st 5lb now, the magic 12st xx figure will just take a little longer is all


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> Thought you were a teenager, aren't your pants meant to be like that


 
It's been 7 years since I was a teenager


----------



## RWright (18 Mar 2013)

After week 11:




from 234.4 to 227.4.

I caught a cold a week ago Sunday. I spent almost 2 days in bed letting my body fight it off. I didn't meet the Strava Challenge because of it but there will be other challenges. I did ride every day but maybe one or two and I scaled it back quite a bit. One day I did have a huge appetite for some reason. I hope this stays off but the weather for here only looks so-so for the coming week. I am really tired of cool weather and ready for some warm weather.( by August I will be crying the exact opposite ) I am pretty much over my cold now except for a slight cough and blowing my nose every once in a while. BTW, I did find out there is a proper way to blow your nose. Now I need to stop using the Viking horn sound method. 



stevey said:


> Stayed at 12st.1 lb fitness coming along nicely too problem now is all my clothes are to big and hang of me....


 
I loaded up on smaller size clothes during the close outs on last years spring and summer clothes. I think some of them will start fitting me once I am under 220. I am hard headed if nothing else. 




billy1561 said:


> Down into the 15s for the first time ever. Now 15-12 but not without a cost. Got a chest infection and temperature so it's a false loss really


 
Just hang in there and pretty much listen to your body and let yourself heal. I got sick as well and I rarely get sick so I am pretty much just a big baby when I do get sick. I did some googling this time on some recommendations of what to do when you first feel sick. (not early enough to do much good this time) I will be ready next year or whenever the next one strikes. I see a lot of claims of people knocking colds down to like 3 days and some saying they never got them at all. Next time I will found out.

Hang in there everyone and good luck this week.


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Mar 2013)

Shed another one this week. Was not expecting this as I ate like a machine over the weekend following my 1st race of the season on Saturday and then a quickish tempo ride on Sunday.

Current weight: 12 st 0 lbs
Previous weight: 12 st 1 lbs
Loss this week: 1 lbs
Original weight: 13 st 1lbs
Total loss: 1 st 1lb


----------



## billy1561 (19 Mar 2013)

You must be delighted with the loss Rob. Must be a massive improvement in the climbing i would guess even though at your previous 13stone you were hardly overweight.


----------



## billy1561 (19 Mar 2013)

Update for me:
Had a very restful few days recuperation. Today for the first time in a week i woke up and felt a little bit like my old self. Still coughing all kinds up (sorry) and feeling low on energy. Not eaten much at all by my standards for 4 days but drinking juice by the gallon. Still not fit enough for the bike other than the commute which is a necessary evil.
Weight now down to 15 st 9 pounds. Was 17 st 5 on Jan 5th.
The trick now is to eat the right foods as my appetite returns and keep the weight off and put it to good use on the bike.


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Mar 2013)

billy1561 said:


> You must be delighted with the loss Rob. Must be a massive improvement in the climbing i would guess even though at your previous 13stone you were hardly overweight.


 
Yes, I am quite happy with how the weight loss has improved my performance up hill, hopefully I can maintain this weight throughout the TT season and into the Hill Climb season, then maybe I can get a few nice results. Started the TT season off fairly well (by my standards) this weekend, not exactly a storming time unlike the times set by 2 of my club mates who were flying. But I did nearly hit my early season goal on my 1st race, shame my preparation was poor (last minute equipment setup and not knowing the route), at least I was in the top half of the results and picked up a few points though.


----------



## stevey (19 Mar 2013)

Just back from a 9 mile round the block trip felt a bit guilty mrs baked a rasberry sponge cake over the weekend with a pork joint marinated in bbq sauce didn't last long ... So hopefully have put to much on also this evening have realized the mountain bike is getting to feel very heavy and cumbersome cannot wait to get a proper road bike (end of year unfortunatly) unless can get a bargain at the bike show at the nec.


----------



## uclown2002 (22 Mar 2013)

brown123 said:


> hello i have gone from 120kg to 91kg in 8 months, if you work out your BMR -300-500 cals from your daily eating weight will fall off
> any questions please ask


Not quite
BMR = Basal Metabolic Rate, the number of calories you would burn if you stayed in bed all day i.e in a completely rested state.
You presumably meant TDEE which is Total Daily Energy Expenditure; the amount of calories typically burned in a day, and dependent on your level of activity.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> Not quite
> BMR = Basal Metabolic Rate, the number of calories you would burn if you stayed in bed all day i.e in a completely rested state.
> You presumably meant TDEE which is Total Daily Energy Expenditure; the amount of calories typically burned in a day, and dependent on your level of activity.


29 kg in 8 months is about 64 pounds in 35 weeks or approximately a 915 calories a day deficit off TDEE, so 300-500 calories off BMR doesn't sound too far off.


----------



## billy1561 (22 Mar 2013)

Another week off the bike, it's getting depressing now. Another course of antibiotics. My weight has levelled at 15 8 which is suppose is a small consolation for not having an appetite i guess.
I'll try and keep positive and hopefully this time next week be back on the bike


----------



## uclown2002 (23 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> 29 kg in 8 months is about 64 pounds in 35 weeks or approximately a 915 calories a day deficit off TDEE, so 300-500 calories off BMR doesn't sound too far off.


But that is not an effective way to do it as it is inaccurate and takes no account of activity level.

Typically, you need to save 3500 calories to lose 1 lb of fat, which is 500 calories per day for a 1 lb weekly weight loss. That is 500 calories less than what you expend on a typical day, i.e your TDEE described above. Sure, if poster was to eat 300-500 less than their BMR they would certainly lose more weight but probably not in a healthy manner.

For example by BMR is 1517 and my TDEE (based on ridiculous amount of exercise I do) is 2881. I know that if I eat 2881 calories per day then my weight stays stable. Now if I wanted to lose a little weight I simply cut back on my TDEE; at no stage would I consider eating anywhere close to my BMR.

Now I don't know particular circumstances of the poster wishing to lose weight, but using TDEE as a starting point for weight loss can work for everyone where invariably using BMR is not effective.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Mar 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> But that is not an effective way to do it as it is inaccurate and takes no account of activity level.
> 
> Typically, you need to save 3500 calories to lose 1 lb of fat, which is 500 calories per day for a 1 lb weekly weight loss. That is 500 calories less than what you expend on a typical day, i.e your TDEE described above. Sure, if poster was to eat 300-500 less than their BMR they would certainly lose more weight but probably not in a healthy manner.
> 
> ...


You seem to have forgot to multiply your BMR by activity level. 1517 x 1.9(extra active) is 2882, you listed your TDEE as 2881.

So BMR is effective when the math is done correctly


----------



## uclown2002 (23 Mar 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> You seem to have forgot to multiply your BMR by activity level. 1517 x 1.9(extra active) is 2882, you listed your TDEE as 2881.
> 
> So BMR is effective when the math is done correctly


 


The 1517 was rounded up lol.


----------



## S1mon (24 Mar 2013)

Another 2 lost for me last week ... Back in the gym after almost a year after my ops ... 8 weeks to Mallorca rides not going to be as long there as I hoped but at least it will be quality rides in the SUN.


----------



## potsy (24 Mar 2013)

No change this week, mojo totally gone 

13st 5lb.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Mar 2013)

Do you have a turbo or some rollers potsy? If you do, it might make it time efficient to just burn a bit more off, half an hour a day, doesn't burn a lot, but it is better than nothing.


I have been eating a lot last few days, so while in the bathroom this morning I had a preview of this weeks figures, said I was 2 lbs down. Not trusting that, lets see what it says tomorrow morning!


----------



## stevey (24 Mar 2013)

Still the same , Thank god for the turbo with this weather though


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> No change this week, mojo totally gone
> 
> 13st 5lb.


Once the weather improves you will soon get it back!

I had a shock at the clinic on Thursday. They weighed me and I was 15 st 1 lb on their scales. I was fully clothed with a big pair of boots on so you could probably knock 4 or 5 pounds off that, so that would be 14-10 to 14-11. 

The reading on my scales varies during the week from about 14-4 to 14-8 so they are probably under-reading by a few pounds. I'll stick to always using my scales and go by them. On them, I was 14-5 this morning. I will be ramping up the exercise soon so I think that the weight loss will pick up again. I am aiming for about 12-4 on my scales, whatever that actually is in reality - maybe 12-7?


----------



## uclown2002 (24 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Once the weather improves you will soon get it back!
> 
> I had a shock at the clinic on Thursday. They weighed me and I was 15 st 1 lb on their scales. I was fully clothed with a big pair of boots on so you could probably knock 4 or 5 pounds off that, so that would be 14-10 to 14-11.
> 
> The reading on my scales varies during the week from about 14-4 to 14-8 so they are probably under-reading by a few pounds. I'll stick to always using my scales and go by them. On them, I was 14-5 this morning. I will be ramping up the exercise soon so I think that the weight loss will pick up again. I am aiming for about 12-4 on my scales, whatever that actually is in reality - maybe 12-7?


 
Ignore the clinic weight as circumstances couldn't be much different.

Try weighing yourself naked, first thing in the morning, after toilet visit so you have consistent readings. Even then your weight may occasionally fluctuate 3-4 pounds daily without any change in your regime, mainly due to water retention. As long as the trend is downwards over a period of weeks then you are getting it right.

Good luck.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> Try weighing yourself naked, first thing in the morning, after toilet visit so you have consistent readings. Even then your weight may occasionally fluctuate 3-4 pounds daily without any change in your regime, mainly due to water retention. As long as the trend is downwards over a period of weeks then you are getting it right.


That's pretty much what I do. I don't let the odd high reading worry me because I know from experience that I'll get a low one to balance it out a few days later. The trend is downwards at a slow pace, but that doesn't bother me. Once I can start cycling again, I will lose another 0.5-1.5 lb a week, no problem


----------



## potsy (25 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Do you have a turbo or some rollers potsy? If you do, it might make it time efficient to just burn a bit more off, half an hour a day, doesn't burn a lot, but it is better than nothing.
> 
> 
> I have been eating a lot last few days, so while in the bathroom this morning I had a preview of this weeks figures, said I was 2 lbs down. Not trusting that, lets see what it says tomorrow morning!


No turbo Rob, don't think that's for me really, quite happy with doing over 100 miles per week commuting and the occasional weekend outing, just need to stop the snacking again and get back in the groove


----------



## andylaw79 (25 Mar 2013)

Missed a couple of weigh-ins for one reason or another but have been staying fairly strict with things. Weighed in yesterday morning and another 3lbs down so now coming in at 18st 8.5lb.

1 to 1.5 lbs off a week seems to be a good loss for me to maintain. It's going in the right direction which is the main thing.

Keep up the good work people


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Mar 2013)

potsy said:


> No turbo Rob, don't think that's for me really, quite happy with doing over 100 miles per week commuting and the occasional weekend outing, just need to stop the snacking again and get back in the groove


 
I had a large packet of chocolate buttons yesterday  I just couldnt help myself and a large packet of M&M's a couple of days ago.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Mar 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I had a large packet of chocolate buttons yesterday  I just couldnt help myself and* a large packet of M&M's a couple of days ago*.


 
I ate a full bag of these yesterday (peanut variety), yum!


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Mar 2013)

Current weight: 11 st 13 lbs
Previous weight: 12 st 0 lbs
Loss this week: 1 lbs
Original weight: 13 st 1lbs
Total loss: 1 st 2lb



Rob3rt said:


> I have been eating a lot last few days, so while in the bathroom this morning I had a preview of this weeks figures, said I was 2 lbs down. Not trusting that, lets see what it says tomorrow morning!


 
Today weighed in at 11 st 13 lbs, split the difference between last weeks official weigh in and Sundays sneek preview, 1 lb down!


----------



## byegad (25 Mar 2013)

170cm male.
July4 2012 I was 100kg.
Today I'm 82kg.

Two warnings from two different specialists for different conditions in two weeks is quite an incentive.

I was hungry from 4th of July to Xmas all of the time but since Xmas. I've continued to stay on the same diet of vastly reducing carbohydrates, meat and cheese while eating as much fruit and vegetables as I want and continued to lose weight and am not anywhere near as hungry as before. Maybe I'm getting used to it?


----------



## RWright (25 Mar 2013)

After week 12:




from 227.4 to 229.6.

I gained a couple this week but I am not surprised or very concerned. I had a cold before my last weigh in and had lost quite a bit more than normal. I think the cold may have dehydrated me or something but I was sort of expecting to put a little back on this week. The weather here has also not been very nice and I didn't get in as much riding as I would have liked.

My Dr. is keeping me on the same blood pressure meds as I have been on the past 3 months but I don't have to go for a check up for 9 more months.  I ordered a heart rate monitor to go with my Garmin because we did talk about what he wanted me to limit my heart rate to during exercise. I was hoping to be able to start working harder on my cardio during this spring and summer and I will, just not as hard as I had intended. My Dr. was also happy about my weight loss since I started seeing him back in August, he specifically mentioned the rate at which I am losing. He seems happy that I am not losing it really fast. I am hoping by my next visit in December that we can start dropping some of the meds I am on.


----------



## Becs (26 Mar 2013)

just signed up for my first half marathon as a bit of an incentive to get off the plateau! Although it's amazing how much your shape can change without the scales moving!


----------



## billy1561 (26 Mar 2013)

Becs said:


> just signed up for my first half marathon as a bit of an incentive to get off the plateau! Although it's amazing how much your shape can change without the scales moving!


Yeah, you could have legs like a man in no time running marathons


----------



## Becs (26 Mar 2013)

billy1561 said:


> Yeah, you could have legs like a man in no time running marathons


 
luckily there's a very womanly bottom at the top of them to clarify things!


----------



## oldfatfool (26 Mar 2013)

Back up to 85.9kg after a low of 83.6 last summer.

Going to have to start trying if I am to get under 80kg for LEL


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2013)

I watched a documentary film the other night as recommended to me by phil_hg_uk - _Fat, Sick & Nearly Dead_. I'm not sure that many of us would want to go to the extremes of 'juicing' that the two men in the film did, but I found it uplifting and inspirational. At the very least, it shows what can be done if you put your mind to it. Well worth watching.

Also - it was scary to see some of the large Americans interviewed calmly accepting that they would probably die before they were 50 or 55! Some of them who looked like they were 3/4 of the way there were still in their 30s or 40s but looked like sick people of my age (57).


----------



## phil_hg_uk (26 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I watched a documentary film the other night as recommended to me by phil_hg_uk - _Fat, Sick & Nearly Dead_. I'm not sure that many of us would want to go to the extremes of 'juicing' that the two men in the film did, but I found it uplifting and inspirational. At the very least, it shows what can be done if you put your mind to it. Well worth watching.


 
Working for me colin, lost another 4 pounds  ................ I will be skint at this rate 

Watched another one you might like colin called Food Matters made in 2008.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Mar 2013)

With having a lot going on I my life at the moment and the weather, has meant my mileage is low this month. But I've remained static at 16 1/4 stones.

Still aiming for 15 stones by the end of summer any less and I'd look a bit skinny (my biggest battle is with the Mrs who likes me being bigger...,weirdo).


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Mar 2013)

Want to get off fast food? Watch 'Supersize me' put me off and in the last few years since watching it...I've only had egg sandwiches from fast food joints when on the road driving.


----------



## billy1561 (28 Mar 2013)

Up 3 pounds now that i am eating normally again which is still 3 pounds under my weight 3 weeks ago before illness stopped me in my tracks.
Actually feel ok with that as i'm feeling ready to resume cycling even if it will be short runs until my chest fully clears.
Here's to a better April than March!


----------



## Steve H (28 Mar 2013)

Had a sh*t 3 weeks. Loads of work on, quite a bit of stress and lots on at home. Combined with bad weather and a bit of man-flu, this has resulted in no riding for 3 weeks and loads of comfort eating and drinking. Not weighed myself, but know I've put on a bit. Going to start afresh tomorrow with a weigh in and getting back into riding regularly again.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2013)

Steve H said:


> Had a sh*t 3 weeks. Loads of work on, quite a bit of stress and lots on at home. Combined with bad weather and a bit of man-flu, this has resulted in no riding for 3 weeks and loads of comfort eating and drinking. Not weighed myself, but know I've put on a bit. Going to start afresh tomorrow with a weigh in and getting back into riding regularly again.


Sorry to hear that, Steve, but I'm sure that you will soon get stuck in again!

As for me ...

I'm still using my old scales which I think under-read by a few pounds, but I've always used them so I am comparing like with like. On them, I have started seeing a mix of 14 st 3 lbs and 14 st 2 lbs, so let's round it up to 14 st 3 lbs, my lowest weight since 2007. I am aiming for about 12 st 2 lbs on those scales, so that is now 2 st 5 lbs down, 2 st to go.

I think I will start making rapid progress as soon as the weather gets better and I do more walking. Once I start cycling again, I should get slim pretty quickly.

PS Check my GWS thread after 17:30!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (28 Mar 2013)

I got up this morning and my weight is the same according to the scales but my clothes feel decidedly baggy and I moved down a notch on my belt.

It will be interesting to see if cycling affects the process at all as I have only been out twice in the last 3 weeks yet I have lost 8 pounds.


----------



## Steve H (30 Mar 2013)

Steve H said:


> Had a sh*t 3 weeks. Loads of work on, quite a bit of stress and lots on at home. Combined with bad weather and a bit of man-flu, this has resulted in no riding for 3 weeks and loads of comfort eating and drinking. Not weighed myself, but know I've put on a bit. Going to start afresh tomorrow with a weigh in and getting back into riding regularly again.



So I weighed in this morning. 16"12. Bit of a backward step as expected, but feeling up for it again now. Took my mudguards and lights off my bike yesterday, fitted a fresh set of tyres and got out for an hour. Let Spring training begin after a very mixed winter


----------



## RWright (31 Mar 2013)

Nice work to everyone getting back to it. I know you have had even crazier weather than we have here.

I think I am going to try something extra for April, try and not use my truck at all, nor my car or any motor vehicle except for the trucks at work, for work. I have parts for my Rain/Grocery bike (larger rear sprocket and rear rack) and I am going to try and get it all cleaned up and ready to roll for April. This will be after I make a rather large haul from the grocery store in my truck today. 

We don't have a lot lined up at work so far for April. I work with my brother and he is taking a lot of classes this month. I have talked to him and he knows that I will be using the bike to get to work so we will not be doing any of his last minute strange scheduling without talking to me about it first.  

I am down a couple of pounds this week and hopefully it will still be off when I do my weigh in Monday. The temperatures are slowly trying to edge up here but still well below normal, so early April could be interesting.


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Apr 2013)

Current weight: 11 st 12 lbs
Previous weight: 11 st 13 lbs
Loss this week: 1 lbs
Original weight: 13 st 1lbs
Total loss: 1 st 3lb


----------



## busdennis (1 Apr 2013)

in march i completed 474 miles (most ever in a month)
new pb in first 10mile tt of the year
end result = 1 pound gain.
16 stone 3


----------



## RWright (2 Apr 2013)

After week 13:




229.6 to 227.2

I lost what I gained last week, so back in the right direction. I hope to do a lot of riding this month. It looks like winter is going out kicking and screaming, but hopefully only a few more days. The forecast for the coming weekend is the spring weather I have been waiting for.


----------



## stevey (5 Apr 2013)

Well after a bit of an excessive chocolate easter w/end thought i would have been a bit heavier than the norm but friday morning weigh in reveals 12st-1lb (169lbs) actually lost a pound, what i have found encouraging is the fact that my hill climbing and recovery has improved immensly especially lugging a heavy MTB up them.  Hope the rest of you continue with your downward trend


----------



## andylaw79 (8 Apr 2013)

Been two weeks since my last weigh-in and after a rather glutenous Easter Weekend ( a 1 yr old and 4yr old don't need 14 Easter Eggs between them!!) I've lost another 1lb. Still going in the right direction.


----------



## potsy (8 Apr 2013)

potsy said:


> No change this week, mojo totally gone
> 
> 13st 5lb.


Another 2 weeks of not being particularly good, including a week off work which normally spells trouble as I snack more and cycle less.
Thankfully the weight has stayed stable at 13st 5lb, quite happy considering I really haven't tried at all to lose any more, am now feeling like I'm back on it after a decent weekend of riding and walking, hopefully the numbers should start to go downwards again soon


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2013)

potsy said:


> Thankfully the weight has stayed stable at 13st 5lb ...


I've just seen my first (recent) 14 st 1 lb on my dodgy scales - let's call it 14 st 2 lbs!


----------



## RWright (9 Apr 2013)

After week 14:




from 227.2 to 226.0

I did a lot of riding this week. I also did a lot of eating.  Things are still moving the right way. I may step up the weight loss just a little with warm weather here and my cardio and muscles improving. I still want to keep it slow and steady down. I am vain and want to make sure my skin doesn't get wrinkled looking. I am hoping to be 220 or less by the end of this month. Good luck to everyone in their goals.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2013)

RWright said:


> After week 14:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and good luck to you too!

I've just realised that I dipped below 200 lbs a few weeks ago. I think either in stones & lbs or kilos, but not just in lbs. 200 lbs is 14 st 4 lbs. I am therefore now 198 lbs. I'm aiming for about 12 st 2 lbs which is 170 lbs. That should take me less than 6 months assuming that I start cycling again soon.


----------



## billy1561 (11 Apr 2013)

Been a couple of weeks since i visited this thread. Weight is steady at 15-11 and I'm pleased with that. Thought it would have been a fair bit higher because i lost a chunk after illness, but I'm glad to say most of it has stayed off despite not being too strict with consumption.
Good to see the weather improving to allow longer more varied rides.


----------



## RWright (16 Apr 2013)

After week 15:



from 226.0 to 222.2

Lost a few more this week but the numbers are a little misleading. I have not eaten today and just did my first metric century. MFP says I have 5735 calories remaining today.  I will eat something but hopefully it will not be that much.  A salad and some boiled potatoes does sound pretty good about now though.  I have ridden a lot for me the past two weeks. It is fantastic riding weather right now except for a little wind.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I've just seen my first (recent) 14 st 1 lb on my dodgy scales - let's call it 14 st 2 lbs!


Now make that 14-0, but call it 14-1! My lightest since early 2007 after which a crappy summer every year resulted in my gradual rise to 16-7. (I do thousands of miles less cycling in a year with a horrible wet summer.)

I got down to 12-10 ish in 2006 and would like to go a little below that because I still had a couple of spare inches round my waist then. Speaking of which ... I have now lost 9 inches off my waist, but would still like to lose another 8.


----------



## stevey (16 Apr 2013)

Been hit by man flu must resist the urge to curl up on the sofa and eat chocolate and pastries etc,etc


----------



## uclown2002 (16 Apr 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Now make that 14-0, but call it 14-1! My lightest since early 2007 after which a crappy summer every year resulted in my gradual rise to 16-7. (I do thousands of miles less cycling in a year with a horrible wet summer.)
> 
> I got down to 12-10 ish in 2006 and would like to go a little below that because I still had a couple of spare inches round my waist then. Speaking of which ... I have now lost 9 inches off my waist, but would still like to lose another 8.


Nice one Colin!


----------



## sep1988 (18 Apr 2013)

After flicking through this post again make me realise I need to get my a**e back into gear and shift some flab. I will be tracking eating on MFP to keep me on course and following a lowish carb diet (purely because carbs make me yuk). 

Any help would be appreciated to keep me on the straight and narrow and Im not adverse to receiving harsh words of motivation  Would ideally like to get down to at least 83/84kg by the 23rd June (Dartmoor Classic).

Ho Hum, here we go, 

Today 18.04.13 89kg


----------



## stevey (18 Apr 2013)

Dude encouragment for me was not being able to walk up stairs without gasping for air,sweating like a pig when i ate,having no energy no inclination to do anything returning from work eating dinner then falling asleep generally feeling like shoot. So last aug started riding my MTB around the block at first then w/ends to local park it was my own decision to give up alcohol and the rubbish proccesed junk i used to live on and the weight flew off. I now have lost 3st-7lbs gone from 15st-7lbs to 12st having lost 8" of my waist  and now have the energy of a 20yr old (i am more than double that). Also when at work i cannot wait to get back home fuel up and get out on the bike of no less than 10 miles, absolutley love it. Like most things in life its hard work but the end results for yourself are well worth the effort. Now get of ya arse get out and ride and lose those extra kg's


----------



## Biscuit (19 Apr 2013)

sep1988 said:


> After flicking through this post again make me realise I need to get my a**e back into gear and shift some flab. I will be tracking eating on MFP to keep me on course and following a lowish carb diet (purely because carbs make me yuk).
> 
> Any help would be appreciated to keep me on the straight and narrow and Im not adverse to receiving harsh words of motivation  Would ideally like to get down to at least 83/84kg by the 23rd June (Dartmoor Classic).
> 
> ...


 
I could do with same sep1988, today i'm back up at 90kg. FFS!! Was heading to 82kg. Double resolve. Although I know where I go wrong....chocolate may be responsible!


----------



## sep1988 (19 Apr 2013)

Biscuit said:


> I could do with same sep1988, today i'm back up at 90kg. FFS!! Was heading to 82kg. Double resolve. Although I know where I go wrong....chocolate may be responsible!


 
Come on.. we can do it !! I challenge you..


----------



## sep1988 (19 Apr 2013)

stevey said:


> Dude encouragment for me was not being able to walk up stairs without gasping for air,sweating like a pig when i ate,having no energy no inclination to do anything returning from work eating dinner then falling asleep generally feeling like s***. So last aug started riding my MTB around the block at first then w/ends to local park it was my own decision to give up alcohol and the rubbish proccesed junk i used to live on and the weight flew off. I now have lost 3st-7lbs gone from 15st-7lbs to 12st having lost 8" of my waist  and now have the energy of a 20yr old (i am more than double that). Also when at work i cannot wait to get back home fuel up and get out on the bike of no less than 10 miles, absolutley love it. Like most things in life its hard work but the end results for yourself are well worth the effort. Now get of ya arse get out and ride and lose those extra kg's


 
I prefer dudette 

Thanks for the kick up the arse.. much appreciated


----------



## potsy (19 Apr 2013)

I'm blaming the crappy lingering winter for my lack of motivation over the last few weeks, hopefully that particular corner has been passed now and we can all crack on with it 

Have been stuck on 13st 5lb for a while, motivation now is getting down to under 13st when I will treat myself to some lighter wheels for the Cannondale, need to put the effort in myself for the reward though


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2013)

potsy said:


> Have been stuck on 13st 5lb for a while, motivation now is getting down to under 13st when I will treat myself to some lighter wheels for the Cannondale, need to put the effort in myself for the reward though


If you want some extra motivation ... I'm only 10 pounds heavier than you now and you wouldn't want me to catch you up, would you!  

I went to the pub last night for the first time in over a year. I stuck to my policy of 'no beer again until health and wealth issues are sorted out' and ended up with a sugar and caffeine rush from 2.5 pints of soft drinks!


----------



## Biscuit (19 Apr 2013)

sep1988 said:


> Come on.. we can do it !! I challenge you..


 
Ah go on then! Weigh in this time next week.


----------



## sep1988 (19 Apr 2013)

Biscuit said:


> Ah go on then! Weigh in this time next week.


 
I weigh in on a Thursday AM - but i'll see you here next fri !


----------



## Biscuit (19 Apr 2013)

Okey Doke! You're on. Target July the something or other, what was it?


----------



## stevey (19 Apr 2013)

sep1988 said:


> I prefer dudette


 
Apologies...


----------



## adamwatkins (19 Apr 2013)

Hello!
I would just like to add my weight comments. I'm 5'10 and went from 11st 7 to 9st 10 by swapping bread with carrots. Anyway, this has helped my greatly to climb hills, but now a lack of power on the flat is apparent. My next challenge is to gain power without gaining mass, this sounds difficult to me! 

To everyone loosing weight, keep on going, once you think about the next ride more than the next meal you are on to a winner. Just get out 3 times a week 100 miles and sorted.


----------



## sep1988 (22 Apr 2013)

Biscuit said:


> Okey Doke! You're on. Target July the something or other, what was it?


 
23rd June ! Go GO GO


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (22 Apr 2013)

Down to bang on 16 stone. I'll be happy if I lose another half but will probably lose another stone by year end.

Cutting out bread due to intolerance has been the biggest help with losing weight. Severely cutting down on the booze has also helped.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2013)

My scales read 13-13 this morning. That is the first 13-something since 2006 and would have been really encouraging, except for the fact that a toilet visit *increased* the reading by 2 pounds back up to 14-1!  

Unless the laws of physics have changed recently, I take that as confirmation of the unreliabilty of the scales, which is why I add a pound or two to their readings!


----------



## potsy (22 Apr 2013)

ColinJ said:


> My scales read 13-13 this morning. That is the first 13-something since 2006 and would have been really encouraging, except for the fact that a toilet visit *increased* the reading by 2 pounds back up to 14-1!
> 
> Unless the laws of physics have changed recently, I take that as confirmation of the unreliabilty of the scales, which is why I add a pound or two to their readings!


I would buy a new set Colin, or put them on a flat stone floor if they are not already


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2013)

potsy said:


> I would buy a new set Colin, or put them on a flat stone floor if they are not already


And have the new set tell me I'm really 14-7...!


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2013)

Having had two weeks chilling out over easter and drinking more than I should, strictly back to Friday and Saturdays only. Bloating gone fast indeed. Sticking to packed lunches also helping.


----------



## sep1988 (25 Apr 2013)

Week 1 weigh in

Last week 18/04/2013 - 89kg
This morning 25/04/13 - 87.9

Loss: 1.1kg

:-)


----------



## Biscuit (25 Apr 2013)

sep1988 said:


> Week 1 weigh in
> 
> Last week 18/04/2013 - 89kg
> This morning 25/04/13 - 87.9
> ...


 
I'll give you an update tomorrow morning. That's impressive!! Well done!


----------



## Stringy Bob (25 Apr 2013)

Christmas 2011 saw me at my heaviest ever 19.5 stone. It was a disgrace.

I am 6' 3" and fairly heavy built, having broad shoulders.

I have always been fairly active and used to work outdoors so never watched my weight particularly and maintained what I considered a health weight. But in 2011 I realised I had to get hold of myself.

Strategy? Buy Concept 2 rower and use it, reduce alcohol and eat better. That was early 2012. Bought road bike about this time last year. Started cycling 40-80 miles per week (variable).

Result? Weighed in today at 16 stone 2lbs. Very pleased. The weight has been falling steadily over the year.

Target? Two really. 1 Get to 15 st which was a healthy weight years ago when I was mountain biking a lot.
2 Get to upper BMI limit 14st 4lbs (yes, I know, I can hear people reaching for the keyboard to point out the failings of BMI), but its a target, an excersise to see if I can get there. Have not been that weight since I was in my teens. Anyway,when I get there,I might decide it does not suit me.

Can feel vast benefits of having more energy, more enthusiasm for life and ever increacing stamina on the road.

SB


----------



## stevey (26 Apr 2013)

Friday morning weigh in reveals i am now at an all time low since being a young teenager 11st-13lbs (155lbs) (70.6 kg) very happy with that stamina on bike is good as is the recovery rate. As always to everyone aiming to where they want to be keep up the good work tis well worth it...


----------



## potsy (26 Apr 2013)

stevey said:


> Friday morning weigh in reveals i am now at an all time low since being a young teenager 11st-13lbs (155lbs) (70.6 kg) very happy with that stamina on bike is good as is the recovery rate. As always to everyone aiming to where they want to be keep up the good work tis well worth it...


11st 13 isn't 155lbs Steve 

Well done though, whatever you are


----------



## guitarpete247 (26 Apr 2013)

Last year GF and I lost 4st each. I got down to 12st 7lb. Since then though Christmas, New Year and losing track of portion size I put back 2st. So we decided to do something and got back to being strict just after Easter weekend. I've lost 1st 4lb and she's lost just over a stone. I've not touched the wine since I started back on the diet. (I've got 19 bottles of Shiraz, homebrew, in the cupboard and 30 bottles of Pinot Grigio ready to bottle this weekend) and can't believe my willpower.
Might have a bottle this weekend as I've just gone through an Ofsted inspection (Wed, Thurs) and feeling .


----------



## stevey (26 Apr 2013)

potsy said:


> 11st 13 isn't 155lbs Steve
> 
> Well done though, whatever you are



According to online weight converter it is but will stand happily corrected if I am wrong


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Apr 2013)

(11x14)+13 = 167 lbs

167/2.2 = 75.9 kg


----------



## potsy (26 Apr 2013)

stevey said:


> According to online weight converter it is but will stand happily corrected if I am wrong





Rob3rt said:


> (11x14)+13 = 167 lbs
> 
> 167/2.2 = 75.9 kg


Typo? 11st 1lb?


----------



## stevey (26 Apr 2013)

potsy said:


> Typo? 11st 1lb?



Apologies i stand corrected


----------



## stevey (26 Apr 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> (11x14)+13 = 167 lbs
> 
> 167/2.2 = 75.9 kg



Thanks Rob will be more careful in my calculations in the future


----------



## Biscuit (26 Apr 2013)

So @sep1988 this mornings weigh in for me was 89.6kg. Hmmm that's a rather poor 0.4kg loss. Hardly conclusive. However onward. Still plenty of time to go!!


----------



## sep1988 (26 Apr 2013)

Biscuit said:


> So @sep1988 this mornings weigh in for me was 89.6kg. Hmmm that's a rather poor 0.4kg loss. Hardly conclusive. However onward. Still plenty of time to go!!


 
Great Start ! Better than nothing - I was slightly disappointed with mine too but its better than nothing :-)


----------



## MaxInc (26 Apr 2013)

I've started my weight loss journey last summer after several failed attempts over the years. I'm 1,82m (6ft) tall and started at 104kg (16st 5lbs). I tried cycling at that time but I found it off putting due to back pain and lack of confidence in traffic. In 6 months I burned down to 89kg (14st) through some diet adjustments (limited starchy and grainy foods) and some exercise like lifting weights and running. I've been plateauing at this weight through the winter pretty hopeless for about 3 months in a row.

I decided to give cycling a second chance about two weeks ago. Weight lifting strengthened by core which combined with 15kg loss, eliminated the back pain. Although distance travelled wasn't massive (25miles 1st week and 40miles 2nd week), I've ridden them at 85-90% heart rate. The first weighing this morning confirmed 87.9kg (13st 12lbs). Legs are sore and hurting but the feeling is great and very motivational. Final target is to get closer to 80kg by the end of autumn. Additional challenge is shiny new road bike if I reach 82kg or 3,000km on the MTB, whichever comes first.


----------



## Biscuit (26 Apr 2013)

MaxInc said:


> I decided to give cycling a second chance about two weeks ago. Weight lifting strengthened by core which combined with 15kg loss, eliminated the back pain. Although distance travelled wasn't massive (25miles 1st week and 40miles 2nd week), I've ridden them at 85-90% heart rate. The first weighing this morning confirmed 87.9kg (13st 12lbs). Legs are sore and hurting but the feeling is great and very motivational. Final target is to get closer to 80kg by the end of autumn. Additional challenge is shiny new road bike if I reach 82kg or 3,000km on the MTB, whichever comes first.


 
Great post...I shall be very happy reaching 82kg. Well done on progress so far! Glad you gave it a second chance!


----------



## RWright (29 Apr 2013)

After week 17:




from 222.2 to 224.2

I went the wrong way a little the past two weeks. I am going to start updating every two weeks instead of one .
I have done a lot of riding for me, I hope to reach 1000 miles for April. I have been concentrating more on improving my cycling rather than losing weight, so I have been doing a lot of carbs. The weather hasn't been helping, it is hot one day cool the next, hard to get my body into a good rhythm as far as eating. I feel like I am a stronger rider now, I can tell my muscles are stronger too.

I am going to cut back on the miles a little for May and start watching my carb intake a lot closer.  

Dropping pounds should be easier for me now with better muscle tone, warm weather and better produce. I am hoping so anyway.


----------



## Biscuit (29 Apr 2013)

Like your approach. Makes sense to me. Good luck fella. Keep us posted.


----------



## pauldavid (1 May 2013)

Enters thread, clears throat and states clearly,




My name is Pauldavid and I am a fat cyclist*


I intend to use the fact that I have told the good people of Cyclechat my weight as a motivating tool to make the aforementioned weight shrink.

So here goes,

5' 7" and 212.2lbs




Stop laughing at the back
























*the term cyclist was used in the loosest possible sense but assuming I can force myself to stay away from the chip shop counter and ride I intend for it to become a reality.


----------



## billy1561 (1 May 2013)

Good luck with the weight loss Paul. Plenty of resources and friendly people in here when you need to bend an ear.


----------



## Biscuit (1 May 2013)

Welcome Paul. Keep us updated. Plenty of support on here!!


----------



## stevey (2 May 2013)

Keep at it paul it will be worth it


----------



## potsy (2 May 2013)

pauldavid said:


> So here goes,
> 
> 5' 7" and 212.2lbs


 
That's not far off my stats from 4 years ago Paul, I'm now 25lbs lighter but no taller 
Good luck.


----------



## Biscuit (3 May 2013)

@sep1988 89.8kg No change! Although I feel much tighter if you know what I mean. Tsk. Hope you doing better than I.


----------



## Stringy Bob (3 May 2013)

Today weighed in at 16 stone (224 lb) exactly. First time I have been this light for 'a long time'. The past month has seen me cut alcohol totally out and drastically reduce carb. intake, with bread being cut right out of diet. Apart from the weight loss I feel much better, more energetic, happier, more positive generally. I put this down to the lack of booze. There has been the odd time in the last month when I could have really done with a beer or 2 but have resisted. The craving passes and I feel great the next day.

Target? Would live to get back down to 15 st. for the Cat (early July)


----------



## pauldavid (8 May 2013)

Was going to have a weigh in tonight but decided against it.

Primarily because over the bank holiday weekend we were socialising most of the time and I ate just a little more than a pig could manage.

Happily, I don't do eating and drinking type socialising much so am now back on the diet and focusing on next weeks weigh in when I expect to see the body of a naked olympic athlete* in the mirror whilst on the scales!!!





















*Quite what Laura Trott will make of me being weighed in her bathroom I'm not sure but I'll keep you posted


----------



## smokeysmoo (12 May 2013)

Does anyone have one of the old WeightWatchers calculators they don't use anymore?

I don't want the new pro points one as I prefer the old points system.

PayPal gift waiting if anyone has one, thanks


----------



## sep1988 (13 May 2013)

Fridays weigh in.. 88.2kg - so 0.3 kg on for me this week :-( Have been away and had a wedding so not surprised !


----------



## Biscuit (15 May 2013)

@sep1988. Finally some movement at 89.2kg. Down a 1lb. Not a lot of loss, but I am a different shape. :-)


----------



## potsy (15 May 2013)

Biscuit said:


> @sep1988. Finally some movement at 89.2kg. Down a 1lb. Not a lot of loss, but I am a different shape. :-)


Every lb counts Biscuit, nice one 

I am having serious problems getting myself motivated for weight loss at the minute, just isn't happening at all.
In fact I'm struggling just to keep the weight stable and not put any more on, have been quite good so far this week and cut out the between meals snacking, see how it goes on Sunday's weigh-in


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2013)

potsy said:


> I am having serious problems getting myself motivated for weight loss at the minute, just isn't happening at all.
> In fact I'm struggling just to keep the weight stable and not put any more on, have been quite good so far this week and cut out the between meals snacking, see how it goes on Sunday's weigh-in


I think I'd better hurry up and start organising forum rides again! 

My weight is currently stable at 14-0/14-1 but I need to step up the cycling to start the downward trend again. I got about 60 miles in while the weather was good a week ago, but then it turned horrid and I've been stuck indoors again.

I'm a bit of a fair weather cyclist at the best of times, but when I am this unfit, the last thing I want is for it to be cold, wet and windy when I'm slowly grovelling up 5 mile hills!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 May 2013)

potsy said:


> Every lb counts Biscuit, nice one


 
What did you say potsy every pound of biscuits count


----------



## Stringy Bob (17 May 2013)

Currently at 15st 12 lbs, down 2lbs since last weigh in. Well pleased with this as it's the first time I have been under 16 st since student days-late '90s. Sensible calorie intake and cycling 60-80 miles a week doing the trick. Also, no booze and no bread.


----------



## billy1561 (19 May 2013)

Not been on the dreaded scales for a while and have been eating rather too well truth be told. Anyway climbed back on today and i am still under 16 stone, in fact i am 15_10 which is good for me. Probably kept the weight at bay due to putting more rides in at a bigger effort. 
All in all I'm happy with my fitness but like a few others on here would benefit from a few pounds off. Good luck people


----------



## SpokesT (21 May 2013)

This is the one area I'm really curious about. I've been racking up the miles since January, doubling month on month what I did the previous month following elbow surgery and a total lay off from everything in December. I've been training in one form or another solidly for almost four years bar the post op recuperation, but I still weigh exactly the same as I did when I set out on this life changing chapter of my existence. There's been a slight body shape change, but little else. At 106kg I'm moving a fair bit around and Endomondo assures me I'm burning 90cals per mile as a result, so what's going on? The simple answer has to be that I'm eating too much, but I honestly think I'm just eating enough. I'm stumped, really...


----------



## ColinJ (21 May 2013)

SpokesT said:


> At 106kg I'm moving a fair bit around and Endomondo assures me I'm burning 90cals per mile as a result, so what's going on?


What's going on is that Endomondo is probably doubling your actual calorie burn - 40-45 cals/mile is more like it.


----------



## jowwy (21 May 2013)

ColinJ said:


> What's going on is that Endomondo is probably doubling your actual calorie burn - 40-45 cals/mile is more like it.


have to agree with colinj here - i weigh 110kilos and i work on the premise of 45kcals/mile and it works for me

ive also stopped eating my commute calories burned which is a 36mile round trip, twice a week.


----------



## SpokesT (21 May 2013)

Thing is, if I manually input, say, a gym cross trainer session on Endo, and compare what the machine itself told me I've burnt, it's usually within ten percent. And my bike computer calculates around twenty percent less than Endo, and I figure that doesn't take into account any climbing that the Endo mapping would probably take into consideration, while both are using my inputted (is that even a word) body weight and the distance I've covered in their calculations.


----------



## ColinJ (21 May 2013)

SpokesT said:


> Thing is, if I manually input, say, a gym cross trainer session on Endo, and compare what the machine itself told me I've burnt, it's usually within ten percent. And my bike computer calculates around twenty percent less than Endo, and I figure that doesn't take into account any climbing that the Endo mapping would probably take into consideration, while both are using my inputted (is that even a word) body weight and the distance I've covered in their calculations.


So the only problem is that the actual weight loss doesn't correspond to the 'accurate' calculated figure for calories burned ...? 

I think I'd trust the scales more than the calorie calculation! 

I've done at least 25 rides of 100 miles or more, and every time I lost about a pound per 100 miles ridden. That's 3,500 calories per 100 miles or 35 cals/mile, but I do eat and drink on long rides so the figure is more like 45 cals/mile taking that into account.


----------



## ColinJ (21 May 2013)

Oh, and I weighed about the same as you, and they were usually very hilly rides!


----------



## SpokesT (22 May 2013)

That's the point... There is no weight loss. Despite the calorie burn. By whatever calculation or machine doing the calculation. As per my post :-)


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2013)

SpokesT said:


> That's the point... There is no weight loss. Despite the calorie burn. By whatever calculation or machine doing the calculation. As per my post :-)


You are not losing weight, so forget the calculations - they aren't helping you. You simply need to do more exercise, or eat and drink less, or both. It's easier not to take in surplus calories than trying to burn them off.



SpokesT said:


> The simple answer has to be that I'm eating too much ...


To _lose_ weight, _yes_!



SpokesT said:


> I honestly think I'm just eating enough.


To stay the same weight, _yes_! 

If you cut down by 250 cals/day then you would lose about a kg a month. 250 cals is not really that much to reduce your intake by - e.g. it is roughly the number of cals in 2 or 3 slices of lightly buttered toast, or a Snickers bar.


----------



## SpokesT (22 May 2013)

Cheers for that, I am trying to modify what I eat anyway so that should help


----------



## ColinJ (27 May 2013)

Well, my scales are now reading 13-11 to 13-13 depending on what day of the week it is (the fasting days amplify the usual day to day fluctuations) so I can safely say that I've started losing weight again after a couple of weeks stuck at about 14-0. I still think that the scales are slightly under-reading but I can tell that my waist is getting smaller again and somebody (unprompted) asked me yesterday if I was getting slimmer.

I'm still not getting enough exercise, but I tried pushing myself yesterday and felt ill so I need to build that up more slowly.


----------



## RWright (27 May 2013)

After Week 21:




From 224.2 to 217.

I turned things back in the right direction. I have been doing a lot of miles and reducing the carbs. I cut out a late night snack, that I had been eating. This is the area things normally start getting tough for me but it is also the area where I really start noticing changes. I am going to also start doing a little weight lifting, nothing major, just some things to help keep my arms and chest toned. I am not going for pro cyclist thin...not yet anyway.


----------



## RWright (27 May 2013)

Colin,
Nice to see you back on the bike.  Take your time and be safe.


----------



## potsy (27 May 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Well, my scales are now reading 13-11 to 13-13


You are definitely catching me up


----------



## ColinJ (27 May 2013)

potsy said:


> You are definitely catching me up


Well, it could be worse - I could be much taller than you ... 

Hang on - I _am_ much taller than you!


----------



## potsy (27 May 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Well, it could be worse - I could be much taller than you ...
> 
> Hang on - I _am_ much taller than you!


But I could get up Cragg vale


----------



## ColinJ (27 May 2013)

potsy said:


> But I could get up Cragg vale


True! (In my defence - I did manage it the previous two attempts, but I wasn't trying to break any speed records on those occasions ...)


----------



## The Jogger (28 May 2013)

Colun are you doing the 5:2 fasting?


----------



## ColinJ (28 May 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Colun are you doing the 5:2 fasting?


Yes, and today is one of the fasting days. I haven't eaten yet but am starting to feel peckish so I am shortly going to have a banana, a few strawberries and some natural yoghurt.

The troublesome bike ride was not on a fasting day!


----------



## The Jogger (28 May 2013)

I am fasting today as well, still haven't eaten but fish and veg for tea. You are doing brilliant with the weight loss.


----------



## ColinJ (28 May 2013)

The Jogger said:


> You are doing brilliant with the weight loss.


Kind of, but the bulk of it came off last summer when I was too ill to eat and stopped drinking alcohol! Having said that, I did put about 9 pounds back on after coming out of hospital and I've lost that since, plus another 7 pounds or so.

Funnily enough, I'm having fish and veg this evening too - tuna, and steamed broccoli, cabbage and carrots. Talking about which is making me feel hungry, but I want to watch the Channel 4 news while eating so I'll leave it another 25 minutes before heading for the kitchen!


----------



## ColinJ (28 May 2013)

Ha ha - I knew that certain combinations of words involving the room that food is prepared in are now filtered due to forum spam, but I didn't realise that the word 'k-itchen' alone is!

I wonder what Lord Kitchener would have made of that ...?


----------



## ColinJ (28 May 2013)

Hmm ... Kitchener is okay!


----------



## The Jogger (30 May 2013)

Just finished day two tgis week, fasted for 21 hrs then had pan fried chicken breast in a tablespoon of olive oil with broccoli and tinned toms. Four rich tea and a liw cal drink and still under 600 cals.


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2013)

I'm going to try making some veggie soup tomorrow. I haven't decided exactly what to put in it, but it will be based on some combination of green pepper, ginger, chillis, garlic, carrots, leek, parsnip, mushrooms and courgette! I might chuck in a tin of tomatoes, and will definitely be adding herbs and spices. Green lentils would be good for some protein ... 

Yikes - 45 g of lentils would be about 150 cals - I think I'll save them for a non-fasting day!


----------



## GaryA (6 Jun 2013)

A sure fire way of losing weight..even if you have no excess to lose;

Go through a traumatic divorce involving a 4 year old child...move out of the family home..then a year later discover via a collapse you have a serious heart condition...which is under long running investigation.

Guaranteed stone and a half off


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2013)

GaryA said:


> A sure fire way of losing weight..even if you have no excess to lose;
> 
> Go through a traumatic divorce involving a 4 year old child...move out of the family home..then a year later discover via a collapse you have a serious heart condition...which is under long running investigation.
> 
> Guaranteed stone and a half off


Yes, that would definitely help!  I hope that, somehow, things improve for you in the future.

I lost nearly 3 stone over the winter when I went through my big bust-up back in 2000. At least I was really fit the following year though!


----------



## RWright (12 Jun 2013)

After week 23:




from 217 to 214.
Better fresh veggies and fruits, more sweat, less appetite. I love summer.  Other good news is that I started feeling bad and had to schedule an appointment with my cardiologist. They found I have lowered my blood pressure enough that I am now off alpha blockers and beta blockers, my heart rate was getting low. Although my visit was only yesterday so we are still in the closer monitoring stages of it, I am watching my Garmin heart rate monitor pretty closely for the next week or two. I am hoping things go well with the change. Getting off blood pressure medication and regaining my health was my ultimate goal and so far so good. Just a calcium channel blocker, a diuretic and baby aspirin to go now...I might want to stay with the baby aspirin from now on though, they taste pretty good.  I am going to go even healthier with my food selection now too. I hope everyone is having good luck with their diets and health.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Jun 2013)

Got down to 15 stone 11 but back upto 16 1/2 stone. Due to not being able to ride, not too worried as it stable and I know once I start riding again it'll be easy to get back on target.


----------



## RWright (24 Jun 2013)

After week 25:



from 214 to 210.

Summer is helping. I could shed pounds faster if I wanted to, but going to hold the course. Dr. just told me I can stop or halve the small amount of diuretic I am still on. I am going to stop it. I am hoping stopping the diuretic doesn't have any impact on my weight loss. I have a feeling it won't. I can go back to it if there are any problems but that is not something I want to do. Down to a calcium channel blocker and baby aspirin now.

I am going to start looking into training programs now for riding and to increase my overall fitness. Nothing like someone wanting to go into racing, just a program to take things up a notch or two.


----------



## RWright (9 Jul 2013)

After week 27:



from 210 to 208.8

I backed off on the riding a little but have been sweating a lot...and eating quite a bit. I ate more goodies during the past vacation week and I am sure that did not help. I am a little disappointed but it will make me try a little harder to watch what I eat. I may crank up the riding mileage until the end of the month, weather permitting that is. I would like to get under 200 by early August.

I did drag out the weights and weight bench yesterday. I am going to do a little light weight training along with the riding. I have also been walking some and have noticed it is a little rougher on my knees than the riding is. I will still do a little walking but not as much as I had planned. I would rather ride anyway.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2013)

I had a pleasant, but embarrassing surprise last night! It was a fine warm evening so I decided to go for a stroll and call in at the shops on the way back. I was wearing my baggy MTB shorts which have elasticated velcro adjustment straps on the waist. I used to need the straps loosened as much as possible but now I need them done up to the max. In fact, I have just about run off the end of the velcro strips so there isn't much velcro holding the straps on. As I walked into the shop, both straps came loose and the shorts started heading south. I managed to pull them back up before the people in the queue discovered that I was wearing nothing underneath! 

It's a nice problem to have. When I got home, I tried on lots of clothes that I haven't been able to get into for over 5 years. Some of them now fit. Some are still a bit too tight, but at least I can get them on now! 

My waist is still too big but I must have lost close to 10 inches from it. I reckon I have another 7 or 8 inches to go. I'd like to get down to the 32 inch waist that I had as a young man, but anything under 34 inches would be great.


----------



## Biscuit (9 Jul 2013)

86.2kg this morning. After a couple of weeks riding around the Netherlands and fine weather for the commute now I'm back. Feeling good. That's 3kg lost in last month.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jul 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I watched a documentary film the other night as recommended to me by phil_hg_uk - _Fat, Sick & Nearly Dead_. I'm not sure that many of us would want to go to the extremes of 'juicing' that the two men in the film did, but I found it uplifting and inspirational. At the very least, it shows what can be done if you put your mind to it. Well worth watching.


It is being shown on Channel 5 at 8:00 this evening. I think that they might be showing it in 2 halves because it is in a 1 hour slot and I remember the DVD being near enough 2 hours long. Either that, or Channel 5 have made some major edits to squeeze it down.


----------



## Fubar (10 Jul 2013)

Hi, I've only just picked up on this thread but thought I would add my experience if it helps anyone - I changed jobs in March going from a very stressful/reactive job (on-call, filling sickness, etc) to a 9-5 Mon-Fri more project management role so decided to try and lose some weight as when filling in the Occ Health forms I discovered I was 17 stone and only 5'5" (BMI about 39). I joined the gym at work on 1 April and signed up for MyFitnessPal.com (other calorie counting websites are available!) and have lost 39 pounds since then. I find the calorie counter great for keeping an eye on what I eat (I also drink a lot less alchohol) and combining 40 minutes in the gym at lunchtime with cycling and a half-hour walk to meet my wife has really worked for me. No rocket science just eating less and moving around more but I try to exercise at least once every day (Sunday might just be mowing the lawn), watch what I eat and take every opportunity to stretch my legs. I even took my bike on holiday so I could still fit some in, normally coming off holiday is when all my willpower goes out the window but I didn't find that this year as I hadn't really stopped. My BMI is now 33.45 and I hope to get it under 30 in about 6 weeks. Good luck to everyone trying to lose weight, I know how hard it is but it can be done! Regards, Mark


----------



## Biscuit (10 Jul 2013)

Congrats @Fubar, sounds like you've got the bit between the teeth.


----------



## Stringy Bob (12 Jul 2013)

15st 6lb this morning. 216 lbs. Lightest I have been for years. Been doing the 5:2 for the last 4 weeks, and what with the usual cycling plus 102 mile of the Cheshire Cat, it's dropping off. Well chuffed. Target is now get down to 200 lbs which is the upper limit of my BMI.


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Jul 2013)

I was curious as to where my weight has settled since I stopped logging my weight in here so I weighed in this morning, 12st 3lbs (77.6 kg) @ 6ft 3" tall. That is 5 lbs up since April (but still ~2 stone down on my starting point), but I am going much faster now than I was back then, I am flying atm.


----------



## MickL (17 Jul 2013)

Started to take note of my weight now Ive started to really cycle a lot more this year, weighted myself 5 weeks ago 117kg, last week I was 108kg hopefully my next weight in I will be 100kg or close to it. I want to get down to 85 or there about's, buying the Subway has done me a world of good !!


----------



## Simmer (26 Jul 2013)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum but have been on 5:2 since April. 22lbs lost so far. I lost 2 stone prior to that but then stalled. 5:2 got me losing again.

For anyone relatively new to 5:2, there is an 8 week plateau everyone seems to hit.. usually lasts a week or 2 and puts a lot of people off. With the cycling on top I'm healthier than I have been for 20 years.

cheers
Si


----------



## The Jogger (27 Jul 2013)

Well done Si , I am fasting today. What do you weigh in at now, I am just under 14st would like to get to 12st 7lbs I am 55 years old now and haven't been under 13st for about 30 years. The 5: 2 is excellent.


----------



## Simmer (27 Jul 2013)

I'm at 15st10lb now, put on a couple of lb's during my holiday a few weeks back (decided to have a week off the diet as well and just enjoy it !)

My aim is 13st 7lb, the only time in my life I have been that weight was during my "clubbing" days in the 90's ... I fast on Mondays and Thursdays with porridge and coffee for breakfast and then an evening meal around 300kcal (usually Salad with a piece of fish or chicken) .. How are you getting on with cycling on your fast days ? I notice a drop in power but not stamina. (so I just take it easy and do a high cadence slower 6 mile loop)


----------



## The Jogger (27 Jul 2013)

I will let you know about the cycling while fasting today as I usually avoid it on fasting days but not today. I don't eat until about 7pm and then have a 400 cal meal with a snack before bed. Tou have done brilliant.


----------



## RWright (30 Jul 2013)

After week 30:



from 208.8 to 205.2

Rode quite a bit and ate quite a bit but cut back a lot on meats, very little red meat, just baked chicken breast and some variety of white fish fillets. I found out Walmart fries some tilapia fillets that I like, so now I know the nice people that work there and they are happy to cook me up some "big ones" while I shop.  I know fried isn't the best for dieting but you need to enjoy what you eat some as well. I also broil fish in the oven some. I don't want to make it sound like I am on a total health food mission though, if I want a steak or burger or pizza, I will eat one, and love every minute of it. I am just trying to make them not the main things I eat day after day.

I also started eating bananas, I always hated them as a kid but I am finding them not bad at all now. I eat at least one a day. I am cooking more things like dried beans, rather than out of the can, trying to keep the sodium monster at bay. It isn't that hard to do with a crock pot and they taste much better after I season them like I like. The only can veggies I try to buy now are the no salt added ones.

I hope everyone is having success and good health. 

I just checked my BMI on some web site. I am now only overweight and not obese, hope to keep it that way. 

I guess going and buying a big pie to celebrate would not be appropriate...unless I ride 200 miles to go get it.


----------



## Fubar (9 Aug 2013)

3 stones down now since 1 April - 1 and a bit to go...


----------



## RWright (13 Aug 2013)

After week 32:



from 205.2 to 204.4

Not much change the past two weeks. Have been hanging out with my Mother a little more for a week or two, and not riding as much. I hope to crank up the mileage a little more toward the end of the month, weather and everything else permitting.

I am wanting under that 200 lb. mark now.


----------



## Fubar (15 Aug 2013)

RWright said:


> After week 32:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi, where do you get the wee graph shown there in MyFitnessPal? I've been using it for a while on iPad and iPhone but never seen that! Cheers, Mark


----------



## bozmandb9 (17 Aug 2013)

Guys, I just thought I'd share with you that I'm there!

I'm not really sure I set a specific weight goal, it was more a body fat percentage, or not even that so much as a desire to have a six pack.

I started off at 16 stone or around 100 kilos late 2005' aged 35. Took around 3 years to lose 3 stone. Since then my goal has been more about body composition, but recently I've been down to around 12 and a half stone, or 80 kilos. That's pretty much my lowest weight since I've been fully grown (I'm 6'1, 185 cm).

Today I'm 77 kilos and starting to feel I don't really want to drop any more weight! May start to focus on building more muscle mass. 

But the point I'd like to make us that I'm not consciously dieting. I've just changed my diet, to minimise carbs from starchy sources, and as much as possible avoid refined carbs and sugars. It's not tough, and I'm never hungry. 

So anyway, good luck to all who are on the journey, you can get there and it is worth it! I've never been fitter faster or stronger, I reckon I've reduced my biological age by at least 20 years, and will live much longer too. 

If I can do it anybody can!


----------



## s7ephanie (17 Aug 2013)

Am i the only one that has put ON weight since starting ! giong to cut out bread/carbs as that starts off a binge for meinch
(although i have lost inches )


----------



## RWright (17 Aug 2013)

Fubar said:


> Hi, where do you get the wee graph shown there in MyFitnessPal? I've been using it for a while on iPad and iPhone but never seen that! Cheers, Mark


 
http://www.myfitnesspal.com/apps

right side, listed under other tools, weight loss tickers


----------



## RWright (17 Aug 2013)

s7ephanie said:


> Am i the only one that has put ON weight since starting ! giong to cut out bread/carbs as that starts off a binge for meinch
> (although i have lost inches )


 
I still eat tons of carbs, too many, including a lot from sugar. I have been eating a lot of sandwiches (pimento cheese, chicken salad, peanut butter and jelly ) this summer but I eat whole grain bread, which I actually prefer. My latest nemesis is peter pan honey roasted crunchy peanut butter. I don't know if who invented it should be given a medal or shot. I love the stuff but have to be extremely careful with it. Even if sandwiches and bread are not ideal for dropping weight they are better than burgers, fries and pizza too often. I am still managing to keep things moving down on the scales but it will take more effort on the eating when things cool off again.

I am losing inches too. A lot of my old clothes fit well now. I could probably go a month or two without washing clothes if I wanted, and never wear the same thing twice. I would never consider doing anything like that though.


----------



## RWright (27 Aug 2013)

After week 34:




from 204.4 to 203.0

I have been working on my feet a lot lately and not having as much time to ride but still try to get in at least an hour a day...or night if possible. My food selection (too much fast food) and quantity have not exactly been healthy the past two weeks but still managing to keep it moving in the right direction.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2013)

In the Spring, I found a pair of shorts at the back of of one of my drawers and recognised them as some that my sister bought me as a present a few years ago. Up until last year I could never get close to doing them up, despite them having a 40 inch waist! (My waist size at the time I was given the shorts was a massive 49 inches ... ) 

I tried the shorts on a few weeks ago, and found that I needed a belt to hold them up! I now have a new belt with holes at 40, 39, 38, 37 & 36 inches and I use the 39 inch hole, which leaves a little slack in the belt for comfort.

I intend to punch more holes at 35, 34, and 33 inches and my ambition is to be able to wear that belt comfortably with the buckle set to 33 inches, or maybe even 32 inches, though I have not been that slim since I was 30 years old.


----------



## Cycleconvert (29 Aug 2013)

Hi Group

I thought I would join this thread as I started cycling as a way to help loose some weight without having to pay for the gym. Before I started cycling I was a regular gym goer doing things such as circuits and spin classes too. Now I cycle a 16 mile round trip to work and back 3/4 times a week and try to fit longer rides in at the weekend. I have been cycling for around 3 months.

So far I have gained half a stone and no matter what I do I can't seem to lose it! I am hoping to lose around 10kg in total so hopefully I will start to make some progress soon as I am already beginning to feel disheartened.


----------



## uclown2002 (29 Aug 2013)

Cycleconvert said:


> Hi Group
> 
> I thought I would join this thread as I started cycling as a way to help loose some weight without having to pay for the gym. Before I started cycling I was a regular gym goer doing things such as circuits and spin classes too. Now I cycle a 16 mile round trip to work and back 3/4 times a week and try to fit longer rides in at the weekend. I have been cycling for around 3 months.
> 
> So far I have gained half a stone and no matter what I do I can't seem to lose it! I am hoping to lose around 10kg in total so hopefully I will start to make some progress soon as I am already beginning to feel disheartened.


 
Sorry to be blunt but you need to ride more and eat less. It's not rocket salad!


----------



## Cycleconvert (29 Aug 2013)

I have tried eating less but I just end up hungry and feeling faint on my ride home. I don't believe my diet to be bad at all but I must be going wrong somewhere.


----------



## Rob3rt (29 Aug 2013)

Cycleconvert said:


> I have tried eating less but I just end up hungry and feeling faint on my ride home. I don't believe my diet to be bad at all but* I must be going wrong somewhere.*


 

Hint: The food you eat and when you eat it!


----------



## Fubar (29 Aug 2013)

Cycleconvert said:


> I have tried eating less but I just end up hungry and feeling faint on my ride home. I don't believe my diet to be bad at all but I must be going wrong somewhere.


 
I'm sure some people on here could give you a bit more advice/encouragement 

The general principal of eat less / move around more is true, and if you are putting in some miles it is probably the food that is the issue - try keeping a food diary for a week to analyse where you might be over-indulging, I use MyFitnessPal (other calorie counting apps are available!) which gives you a calorie target to aim for - the more exercise you do the more calories you have. It may be with your cycling you are carb-loading when you get to work, or it may be that you have tried cutting out carbs and that is what is making you feel faint.

Don't be discouraged, try to find a balance of intake of food that is sustainable and enjoyable and enough exercise to keep burning off the fat - set yourself some goals of where you want to be in say 3 months time, and keep us updated! All the best, Mark


----------



## Cycleconvert (29 Aug 2013)

Thank you fubar

I have used MyFitnessPal before and I used to struggle to eat enough calories on days that I exercised as I didn't want to resort to eating bad stuff just to make them up! I might have to go back to it now that I am a little more informed from reading articles and other peoples advice and see if I make any progress.


----------



## RWright (29 Aug 2013)

Cycleconvert said:


> Thank you fubar
> 
> I have used MyFitnessPal before and I used to struggle to eat enough calories on days that I exercised as I didn't want to resort to eating bad stuff just to make them up! I might have to go back to it now that I am a little more informed from reading articles and other peoples advice and see if I make any progress.


 
You don't have to eat the calories. I try to stay around 1000 calories below what they allow on days I exercise, which is about every day. It is very rare that I go over on calories, if ever. The more you leave remaining, the faster you lose weight. Just don't make yourself sick not eating enough. Just do a search for healthy eating habits or something similar.

Edit: Also on myfitnesspal, don't set your goals to lose too quickly. Make a realistic evaluation of how much time to give yourself to lose the weight.


----------



## Fubar (29 Aug 2013)

Cycleconvert said:


> Thank you fubar
> 
> I have used MyFitnessPal before and I used to struggle to eat enough calories on days that I exercised as I didn't want to resort to eating bad stuff just to make them up! I might have to go back to it now that I am a little more informed from reading articles and other peoples advice and see if I make any progress.



As @RWright says its not a target, on some days I wouldn't be able to eat that many calories! After really big rides I sometimes over indulge and can end up feeling ill - be realistic but DON'T GIVE UP! Some weeks you might not lose, some weeks you might put on - each day start again. I don't personally exclude any foods, just try to find the balance. If you drink alcohol cut back as it is just empty carbs, and it doesn't hurt! Try again and see how you go, and keep posting! Regards, Mark


----------



## ALltheds (2 Sep 2013)

I would like some advise.
I am severely overweight and would like to get into cycling.
I was thinking of getting an adult trike but they are to expensive, and nobody can tell me which is the best.
Now I am going for a bike, but need to know which one is the best.
I am 5ft6 Nd weight about 320lbs.
I also am thinking of getting a trailer as I have a 3 year old that will be coming around ( poor thing) with me.
I am going to see my doc in the next week or so to find out if this would be ok for me.
PLEASE HELP. I want to get started.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Sep 2013)

Loosing a bit of weight again now for the Hill Climb season, not a lot, maybe a couple of kg. Probably drop back to 12st.


----------



## RAYMOND (3 Sep 2013)

Personally just riding a bike regularly keeps me in trim, I tend to eat more too after a ride yet still stay the same weight,even tone up.
Surely people(women especially ) need look no further than cycling.
Get out regularly and get up to speed 14/15 mph for a hour 3 times a week.
Over a year you'll notice the difference in weight,fitness and health.
These diets they go on every year obviously don't work .


----------



## ALltheds (3 Sep 2013)

Shaun said:


> Feel like I'm 16 stone at the mo. Would like to get to 13-14'ish for the CycleChat meet. Let's see how we go ...
> 
> Height - 5ft 11in / 181cm:
> 
> ...


Perhaps you can help, I would like to know which type of bike would be suitable for me, I am 5ft6 and weight 320lbs, also bearing in mind I would like to have a trailer for my 3 year old


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Sep 2013)

RAYMOND said:


> Personally just riding a bike regularly keeps me in trim, I tend to eat more too after a ride yet still stay the same weight,even tone up.
> Surely people(women especially ) need look no further than cycling.
> Get out regularly and get up to speed 14/15 mph for a hour 3 times a week.
> Over a year you'll notice the difference in weight,fitness and health.
> These diets they go on every year obviously don't work .



In terms of weight loss, 3 hours a week will burn next to nothing in the grand scheme of things, approx 1800 kCal. That is on average 260 kCal a day. Eat a couple of biscuits less and you will create a bigger deficit.


----------



## Shaun (3 Sep 2013)

ALltheds said:


> Perhaps you can help, I would like to know which type of bike would be suitable for me, I am 5ft6 and weight 320lbs, also bearing in mind I would like to have a trailer for my 3 year old



@ALltheds I'm not really the best person to advise - but if you start a thread in the *Bikes *forum you should get plenty of good advice.


----------



## Fubar (13 Sep 2013)

ALltheds said:


> I would like some advise.
> I am severely overweight and would like to get into cycling.
> I was thinking of getting an adult trike but they are to expensive, and nobody can tell me which is the best.
> Now I am going for a bike, but need to know which one is the best.
> ...


 

Hi, just noticed your post - welcome to the forum. There is a guy on here @gb55 (I think) who lost loads of weight through cycling - he has a sticky in this section and a website: http://39stonecyclist.com/

I'm not suggesting you're 39 stone, but it will give you a good starting point. In terms of bikes it's difficult to advise, you really need to find a good bike shop and see what you are comfortable with - you might find to begin with a mountain bike (MTB) type suits you better, once you have been riding a bit and the weight comes off you will be after a road bike! Start off slowly, see if you can cover a mile, then 2, 5, 10 etc (you get the idea!) you'd be amazed how quickly you can progress. There is no magic formula, eat less move around more - easy to say, much much harder to do. Good luck, keep checking in and let us know how you are getting on. Regards, Mark


----------



## ColinJ (13 Sep 2013)

Fubar said:


> Hi, just noticed your post - welcome to the forum. There is a guy on here @gb55 (I think) who lost loads of weight through cycling - he has a sticky in this section and a website: http://39stonecyclist.com/


@gb155!


----------



## Fubar (13 Sep 2013)

ColinJ said:


> @gb155!



Cheers! I was guessing...


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Sep 2013)

Down to 12st 1lb, should easily be able to drop another kg or 2 by the National Hill Climb Champs at the end of October. Preparation is going well  Weight down, power stable (and for some durations, up) and 2 decent results that should hopefully get me a ride!

Thinking of buying a juicer too!


----------



## sazzaa (19 Sep 2013)

I'm cycling 4 days a week and doing at least one run and a gym visit and I'm sure I'm putting on weight due to the huge appetite it's giving me - I'm constantly hungry! Only do 7.5k each way to work but it's a big hill in between my home and work and takes around 25 minutes on a good day. I'm not hugely overweight but my no means slim and my weight is simply not budging. I eat fairly healthily too...

Meh.


----------



## RWright (20 Sep 2013)

sazzaa said:


> I'm cycling 4 days a week and doing at least one run and a gym visit and I'm sure I'm putting on weight due to the huge appetite it's giving me - I'm constantly hungry! Only do 7.5k each way to work but it's a big hill in between my home and work and takes around 25 minutes on a good day. I'm not hugely overweight but my no means slim and my weight is simply not budging. I eat fairly healthily too...
> 
> Meh.


 Ride more.  You might want to count your calories too. Good luck.


----------



## RWright (20 Sep 2013)

After week 37.




from 203 to 200.8.

Still waiting to see the sub 200 mark, hopefully it won't be long now. I hit a wall the past few weeks. Busy schedule, fast food, ice cream, not as much riding and exercise. I hope to get back to better eating habits but this time of year I start wanting the higher calorie foods, it seems like I have always been like that. I will get it under control, I stopped buying ice cream. . I got more good medical news so things are still moving in the right direction, even if it is going slowly.

I decided my exercise needed a little boost so I got a mountain bike. Quite a difference from the normal road bike work out. I have just been on a couple of tracks and the more intermediate one I was on today was a hell of a work out for me. I am slow and have a lot to learn about mountain biking but it is fun for a change of pace. I think it will help keep me motivated as well. Hope everyone else is having success too.


----------



## sazzaa (20 Sep 2013)

RWright said:


> Ride more.  You might want to count your calories too. Good luck.



Finding the time is the problem! I try not to count calories, it's unhealthy behaviour...  I do try and eat a lot of clean food though!


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Sep 2013)

sazzaa said:


> *Finding the time is the problem!* I try not to count calories, *it's unhealthy behaviour*...  I do try and eat a lot of *clean food* though!



Make time!

No it is not!

WTF :S


Making excuses, now that is unhealthy behaviour!


----------



## VamP (20 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Down to 12st 1lb, should easily be able to drop another kg or 2 by the National Hill Climb Champs at the end of October. Preparation is going well  Weight down, power stable (and for some durations, up) and 2 decent results that should hopefully get me a ride!
> 
> *Thinking of buying a juicer too![/*quote]
> 
> Don't tell the UCI!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2013)

Despite my best attempts to sabotage myself by eating too much chocolate, and taking only irregular exercise, my weight is starting to trickle down again after a long plateau period. My dodgy scales now read 13-6, which might be more like 13-10 in reality. (That is down from a pre-illness high of 16-9, true weight 16-13?)


----------



## sazzaa (20 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Make time!
> 
> No it is not!
> 
> ...




What so you think cycling for nearly an hour 4 days a week, going for a 5-10k run once a week minimum and at least one gym visit a week isn't enough? I should probably mention that I'm also a single parent, an office manager and am studying with the OU... 

And yeah, obsessive calorie counting is an eating disordered behaviour, I used to do that years ago and wouldn't go down that path again.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2013)

sazzaa said:


> What so you think cycling for nearly an hour 4 days a week, going for a 5-10k run once a week minimum and at least one gym visit a week isn't enough? I should probably mention that I'm also a single parent, an office manager and am studying with the OU...
> 
> And yeah, obsessive calorie counting is an eating disordered behaviour, I used to do that years ago and wouldn't go down that path again.


More constructively ...

When you say that you eat 'fairly healthily', what do you eat, when, and how much of it?

I think you are doing a healthy amount of exercise, and I can see that it would be hard for you to find time to do more. The thing is though, that amount of exercise wouldn't impact on my appetite at all so it makes me think that what I eat is possibly more satisfying than what you are eating?


----------



## redcard (20 Sep 2013)

sazzaa said:


> What so you think cycling for nearly an hour 4 days a week, going for a 5-10k run once a week minimum and at least one gym visit a week isn't enough? I should probably mention that I'm also a single parent, an office manager and am studying with the OU...
> 
> And yeah, obsessive calorie counting is an eating disordered behaviour, I used to do that years ago and wouldn't go down that path again.



Doing so much cardio that you're nutritionally famished does not appear to be working for you.
Doing 'some' exercise most days and eating 'proper' food most days doesn't appear to be working either.
And I don't think anyone sensible would recommend obsessive calories counting.

It's about finding a balance.


----------



## sazzaa (20 Sep 2013)

To answer both of you, I'm trying everything and still not finding any balance!

I started off with cardio 3 times a week, either gym or at home, this made no difference to anything. So I moved to cardio and weights, which was enjoyable, but finding the time to visit the gym a lot was difficult. Around this point I started eating more (my appetite went from one proper meal a day and a snack to waking up hungry and eating small meals all day). So then I tried cycling with the idea that it fits into my working day a lot better and no babysitters are required. All good, but the appetite is still there - tried a lot of fruit and salads which just made me even more hungry, tried eating clean, loads of veg with some fish and lean meats which still left me hungry, so now I'm adding wholewheat breads and brown pasta to my diet and it's curbing my appetite a bit but not exactly making any weight come off! Average day at the moment is a banana or some kind of fresh fruit smoothie in the morning, cycle to work, hungry by about 10.30am so some porridge or oat cereal then, usually soup and brown bread or turkey with veg for lunch and by the time I'm cycling home at 3pm I'm feeling completely out of energy. Then I go home and cook something nice (last night was a mix of salmon and sweet potato with spinach) and am simply tired and still hungry all evening, and end up snacking on whatever is in my kitchen. Ugh. Starting to think it's not even the exercise or diet making me tired/hungry and that something else might be up.

Any advice appreciated, would absolutely love to have less of an appetite and more energy.


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Sep 2013)

sazzaa said:


> *What so you think cycling for nearly an hour 4 days a week, going for a 5-10k run once a week minimum and at least one gym visit a week isn't enough?* I should probably mention that I'm also a single parent, an office manager and am studying with the OU...
> 
> And yeah, *obsessive* calorie counting is an eating disordered behaviour, I used to do that years ago and wouldn't go down that path again.



Well, given that you are not getting the results you want, obviously something isn't going to plan, either exercise is not enough, or food is too much. BTW, as for your feeling tired etc, stress can hugely effect this, I could only suggest that if you are stressed for long enough and to the point your health is being effected you may want to either seek professional advice or do a little bit of a priority check on the things that take up your time and make you stressed and cut out some of the least important ones.

The word obsessive is a key word which tells all, there is a massive difference between obsessive calorie counting/an eating disorder and being aware of what you are consuming through keeping a handle on the calorific values of the food you eat. After a short while you simply won't need to count because you will be aware of the ballpark figures and keep play it by ear.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2013)

Try starting your day off with the porridge, and eat enough of it to keep you going. That way, you are not playing 'nutritional catch-up'.

I have about 600 calories worth of porridge, banana, strawberries and seeds for breakfast and that would keep me going for a 2 hour hilly bike ride and then 5 or 6 hours sat at the computer later. I might have an apple or a piece of fruit cake in the afternoon, or I might not bother. I think if I did the ride first, I would definitely be hungry and would probably end up eating more than normal.


----------



## sazzaa (20 Sep 2013)

See even a banana is a struggle in the morning, I've never been a breakfast person and even if I wake up hungry it still feels like I'm forcing down food somehow. I'll give this a go though and see how I get on.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2013)

sazzaa said:


> See even a banana is a struggle in the morning, I've never been a breakfast person and even if I wake up hungry it still feels like I'm forcing down food somehow. I'll give this a go though and see how I get on.


I was like that when I was younger, and it took me a long time to get into eating breakfast, but I wouldn't change back now.

I think the fact that you say that you don't necessarily eat much even if you wake up hungry is a clue to why you are ravenous later!


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Sep 2013)

Breakfast used to make me feel sick, in fact sometimes it used to make my gag. Even brushing my teeth in the morning used to make me gag. Time and perseverance worked! Now I eat a large bowl of porridge (with sugar because even I am not that masochistic, hill reps until I am sick is fine but porridge without sugar, a step too far) every morning plus an espresso and an instant coffee


----------



## sazzaa (20 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Breakfast used to make me feel sick, in fact sometimes it used to make my gag. Even brushing my teeth in the morning used to make me gag.



This, exactly. I will persevere!


----------



## The Jogger (20 Sep 2013)

Have you tried the 5:2?


----------



## sazzaa (20 Sep 2013)

No, and wouldn't go near that type of diet with a bargepole!


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Sep 2013)

11 st 13 lbs today, down another kg, managed a power PB (average 371W) for a 21 minute ride in a Hill climb race yesterday (on tired legs from racing a 25 mile time trial the day before) too, so weight down, power definitely up.


----------



## Cycleconvert (23 Sep 2013)

Nothing lost so far after counting calories as accurately as possible for a few weeks. Averaging around 1300-1500 every day and on days I cycle I burn at least 500 off. Lots of veggies, fruit, protein and when I have had bread or pasta it is always whole wheat although I have been trying to cut some carbs down. I am also not a big drinker. Just getting generally fed up now.


----------



## Fubar (23 Sep 2013)

Cycleconvert said:


> Nothing lost so far after counting calories as accurately as possible for a few weeks. Averaging around 1300-1500 every day and on days I cycle I burn at least 500 off. Lots of veggies, fruit, protein and when I have had bread or pasta it is always whole wheat although I have been trying to cut some carbs down. I am also not a big drinker. Just getting generally fed up now.



Looking back through your posts you don't say what weight you are - could it be you are already at your "ideal" weight? If so you may not lose, but also may not gain eating 13-1500 cals per day. Just a thought. Regards, Mark


----------



## Cycleconvert (23 Sep 2013)

I am currently sitting at 11st and at 5'5 that is a little heavier than I should be. I don't really care about the numbers but more on how I look and at the moment, I am unhappy that whilst my legs have toned up nicely since starting to cycle, I seem to have done nothing but gain weight and fat around my middle that didn't used to be there!


----------



## Fubar (23 Sep 2013)

Cycleconvert said:


> I am currently sitting at 11st and at 5'5 that is a little heavier than I should be. I don't really care about the numbers but more on how I look and at the moment, I am unhappy that whilst my legs have toned up nicely since starting to cycle, I seem to have done nothing but gain weight and fat around my middle that didn't used to be there!



I think the numbers are important, in that they tell you your BMI is around 25 so you are a healthy weight - sounds like its not weight you need to lose but toning different parts of your body you are not happy with and a personal trainer could help with that. Cycling isn't a cure all as most of the work is in the legs (as you've discovered) and mostly cardio will not get the desired effect. I'm no expert but if your in a gym see if they can offer a tailored weights programme for you. Regards, Mark


----------



## Cycleconvert (23 Sep 2013)

I think my problem is that I cancelled my gym membership when I started cycling to save money. I was doing intense circuits classes every week so maybe I need to find some other toning exercises at home.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Sep 2013)

Fubar said:


> I think the numbers are important, in that they tell you your BMI is around 25 so you are a healthy weight - sounds like its not weight you need to lose but toning different parts of your body you are not happy with and a personal trainer could help with that. Cycling isn't a cure all as most of the work is in the legs (as you've discovered) and mostly cardio will not get the desired effect. I'm no expert but if your in a gym see if they can offer a tailored weights programme for you. Regards, Mark


If you want to go by BMI, then it is strictly 25.64 and is just into the 'overweight' range. I'd have thought that something like 9 st 7 lbs would be an ideal weight for someone of average build and 5' 5" tall. (BMI 22.1)

11 stone is a fairly high weight for someone who is 5' 5". My ex is 5' 10" and a medium build, is carrying a few extra pounds, and she weighs 10 stone. I'm 6' 1", a medium build and I still had spare fat round my waist when I last weighed 12 stone.


----------



## Fubar (24 Sep 2013)

ColinJ said:


> If you want to go by BMI, then it is strictly 25.64 and is just into the 'overweight' range. I'd have thought that something like 9 st 7 lbs would be an ideal weight for someone of average build and 5' 5" tall. (BMI 22.1)
> 
> 11 stone is a fairly high weight for someone who is 5' 5". My ex is 5' 10" and a medium build, is carrying a few extra pounds, and she weighs 10 stone. I'm 6' 1", a medium build and I still had spare fat round my waist when I last weighed 12 stone.



Jesus, I'm 5'5" and weighed 17 stones at one point! Lost 49'pounds but ongoing, I'm still in the obese BMI category. My point was that the OP is borderline and that might explain why she is struggling to lose weight.


----------



## Cycleconvert (24 Sep 2013)

Like I said I am not too bothered about the numbers although I am aware that 10st is a much better weight for my height. I am fairly muscular due to being ex military ( I never knew I had biceps until I joined up haha) Time to get my running on I think!


----------



## tadpole (24 Sep 2013)

sazzaa said:


> Any advice appreciated, would absolutely love to have less of an appetite and more energy.


Given how much you are doing exercising wise I think you're not hungry you're thirsty. 
I was hungry all the time, and I mean not "slightly peckish" but felt starving hungry all the time, so much so my stomach hurt. Until I read something on line, Drink more water as what you're feeling is not hunger but thirst. Drink at first signs of hunger, if that doesn't make you feel less hungry, drink more. if after 20- 30 minutes from your last drink you still feel the same then maybe you really are hungry. Keep a litre bottle of water with you and drink 2 bottles full per day of water, (in addition to what ever else you drink eat coffee etc).


----------



## sazzaa (24 Sep 2013)

BMI is a crock of shoot, you can be heavy and muscular, heavy and fit, heavy and healthy, and you can be light and extremely unfit and unhealthy. Why people go by numbers is beyond me. I'm heavier than I was in the past but the healthiest I've been in my life, and on paper I should be huge but I'm not, I'm well in proportion! Bin the scales folks, they don't do anyone any good. Go by how you look, how you feel, and how your clothes fit instead.


----------



## sazzaa (24 Sep 2013)

tadpole said:


> Given how much you are doing exercising wise I think you're not hungry you're thirsty.
> I was hungry all the time, and I mean not "slightly peckish" but felt starving hungry all the time, so much so my stomach hurt. Until I read something on line, Drink more water as what you're feeling is not hunger but thirst. Drink at first signs of hunger, if that doesn't make you feel less hungry, drink more. if after 20- 30 minutes from your last drink you still feel the same then maybe you really are hungry. Keep a litre bottle of water with you and drink 2 bottles full per day of water, (in addition to what ever else you drink eat coffee etc).



I'm pretty sure I don't drink enough water. I don't like it to be honest. But yeah you could be right, someone's said that to me before. I drink loads of tea in the morning but can go hours at night without even thinking about fluids and I probably should be.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 Sep 2013)

sazzaa said:


> BMI is a crock of s***, you can be heavy and muscular, heavy and fit, heavy and healthy, and you can be light and extremely unfit and unhealthy. Why people go by numbers is beyond me. I'm heavier than I was in the past but the healthiest I've been in my life, and on paper I should be huge but I'm not, I'm well in proportion! Bin the scales folks, they don't do anyone any good. Go by how you look, how you feel, and how your clothes fit instead.


I think I'm falling in love with you


----------



## sazzaa (24 Sep 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Try starting your day off with the porridge, and eat enough of it to keep you going. That way, you are not playing 'nutritional catch-up'.



Been having a bowl of cereal with soya milk when I get up for the past few mornings before cycling. Feeling slightly better during the day and less hungry at night. Could be onto something here.


----------



## Dusty Bin (24 Sep 2013)

sazzaa said:


> Go by how you look, how you feel, and how your clothes fit instead.



What happens if your clothes are the wrong size ?


----------



## Cycleconvert (24 Sep 2013)

sazzaa said:


> BMI is a crock of s***, you can be heavy and muscular, heavy and fit, heavy and healthy, and you can be light and extremely unfit and unhealthy. Why people go by numbers is beyond me. I'm heavier than I was in the past but the healthiest I've been in my life, and on paper I should be huge but I'm not, I'm well in proportion! Bin the scales folks, they don't do anyone any good. Go by how you look, how you feel, and how your clothes fit instead.


 
My thoughts exactly. My housemate is a size 8 but smokes, lives on a diet of Redbull and coffee and probably can't run a mile. I know that I am never going to be skinny but I don't care. What I do care about is the layer of fat I am getting around my middle which I have possibly wrongly put down to being too heavy. I think I am going to forget the scales and concentrate on toning up a bit.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2013)

Fubar said:


> Jesus, I'm 5'5" and weighed 17 stones at one point! Lost 49'pounds but ongoing, I'm still in the obese BMI category. My point was that the OP is borderline and that might explain why she is struggling to lose weight.


To be fair, I suggested that Cycleconvert is "just into [the overweight category]" and her weight "fairly high"; I did not suggest that 11 stone is huge. I am not a big fan of BMI, but the description of what is happening to Cycleconvert's waistline confirms that something isn't right.

Cycleconvert isn't "struggling to lose weight" - that would be staying the same weight, despite all efforts to cut down; she said "I seem to have done nothing but gain weight and fat around my middle" which is a different thing altogether and implies a significant calorie surplus, despite efforts to count those calories.

It goes against the laws of physics to suggest that it is possible to gain fat without taking onboard surplus food and/or drink. It is possible to gain weight through fluid retention, but surplus fat doesn't come from water.

If Cycleconvert has got her calculations right and is genuinely only taking in 1,300-1,500 cals a day, then she must have a superbly efficient metabolism. More likely, there is a mistake somewhere and she is eating (or drinking) more calories than she thinks. Either way, the answer is to shift the balance by taking in fewer calories and/or doing more exercise. It takes a lot of exercise to burn significant amounts of fat - in my case, about 100 hilly miles on the bike to lose a single pound. In a week, cutting back by about 500 calories a day would achieve the same as riding 100 hilly miles. If I did both, I would lose about 2 pounds.

Fubar - well done on losing the weight you have so far!


----------



## sazzaa (24 Sep 2013)

I have the same issue, a wee bit of extra weight around my middle. But I'm female and in my mid thirties, and have accepted that I'm never going to look seventeen again... I actually put it down to my legs being more toned thereby making my middle look bigger! To quote a mate - if you want to lose weight, do cardio, if you want to change your shape, do weights. But what works for one person doesn't always work for another, we're all different.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2013)

Cycleconvert said:


> What I do care about is the layer of fat I am getting around my middle which I have possibly wrongly put down to being too heavy. I think I am going to forget the scales and concentrate on toning up a bit.


That makes sense.

The waistline is the best guide. My face is looking slimmer now that I have lost about 45 pounds in weight and some people have suggested that I do not need to lose much more, but the truth is that my waist still has about 7 inches of flab round it and I want to lose at least 5 of those.


----------



## Cycleconvert (24 Sep 2013)

ColinJ said:


> To be fair, I suggested that Cycleconvert is "just into [the overweight category]" and her weight "fairly high"; I did not suggest that 11 stone is huge. I am not a big fan of BMI, but the description of what is happening to Cycleconvert's waistline confirms that something isn't right.
> 
> Cycleconvert isn't "struggling to lose weight" - that would be staying the same weight, despite all efforts to cut down; she said "I seem to have done nothing but gain weight and fat around my middle" which is a different thing altogether and implies a significant calorie surplus, despite efforts to count those calories.
> 
> ...


 
Ok I see your point. But say I cut down to 1000 calories a day, on the days I commute on the bike I am burning 600 of those leaving me with 400 net.

Over the past few months I have cut down on any unhealthy snacks, I'm not a big drinker anyway and I have cut down on carbs at dinner time. My OH thinks I don't eat enough and that is why my body is storing everything as fat. It is all so very confusing!


----------



## sazzaa (24 Sep 2013)

Cycleconvert said:


> Ok I see your point. But say I cut down to 1000 calories a day, on the days I commute on the bike I am burning 600 of those leaving me with 400 net.



Don't do that. Food is fuel. You maybe just need to have a look at what exactly you're eating and it might turn out that you need more calories but from other foods.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2013)

Cycleconvert said:


> Ok I see your point. But say I cut down to 1000 calories a day, on the days I commute on the bike I am burning 600 of those leaving me with 400 net.
> 
> Over the past few months I have cut down on any unhealthy snacks, I'm not a big drinker anyway and I have cut down on carbs at dinner time. My OH thinks I don't eat enough and that is why my body is storing everything as fat. It is all so very confusing!


I honestly think that you have made a mistake in your calculations somewhere. Give us an example of exactly what you eat and drink in a typical day and let's see if we can spot something.

1,000 calories a day isn't a healthy amount to be eating on a regular basis.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 Sep 2013)

Cycleconvert said:


> Ok I see your point. But say I cut down to 1000 calories a day, on the days I commute on the bike I am burning 600 of those leaving me with 400 net.
> 
> Over the past few months I have cut down on any unhealthy snacks, I'm not a big drinker anyway and I have cut down on carbs at dinner time. My OH thinks I don't eat enough and that is why my body is storing everything as fat. It is all so very confusing!


NOOOOOOOOOOO that's asking for trouble. If anything from your posts so far, you could perhaps do with eating a tad more


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2013)

Beaten to it!


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Sep 2013)

Cycleconvert said:


> Ok I see your point. But say I cut down to 1000 calories a day, on the days I commute on the bike I am burning 600 of those leaving me with 400 net.
> 
> Over the past few months I have cut down on any unhealthy snacks, I'm not a big drinker anyway and I have cut down on carbs at dinner time. My OH thinks I don't eat enough and that is why my body is storing everything as fat. It is all so very confusing!




Please, buy a book... read it and digest it. You describe the fast track to malnutrition!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Please, buy a book... read it and digest it. You describe the fast track to malnutrition!


How is eating paper going to help?


----------



## Cycleconvert (24 Sep 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO that's asking for trouble. If anything from your posts so far, you could perhaps do with eating a tad more


 Don't worry I would never do that. I'm clued up enough to know what is healthy or not thankfully.

Rob3rt - A book might be a good idea!


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Sep 2013)

I would recommend Racing Weight by Matt Fitzgerald, but I haven't read it for a long time and can't remember how technical it is or how prescriptive it is. Definatelly a good book but might not suit you.

Even a half decent book might be better than an internet forum or various websites where you will get loads of little bits of information (good and bad) from different people/sites and find it difficult to piece it all together etc.


----------



## Cycleconvert (24 Sep 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I honestly think that you have made a mistake in your calculations somewhere. Give us an example of exactly what you eat and drink in a typical day and let's see if we can spot something.
> 
> 1,000 calories a day isn't a healthy amount to be eating on a regular basis.


 
Ok a typical cycling day

Small banana when I get up
Porridge once I have cycled to work
If I get hungry mid morning a snack of fruit or nuts
Lunch is either tuna/chicken pasta salad (homemade) or soup with either ryvita or a brown roll. Very occasionally sandwiches made with thins.
Mid afternoon if I need it is more fruit or a cereal bar to fuel my ride home
Dinner is usually some sort of protein with veg and new potatoessweet potato. A jacket potato or something like homemade chilli or Bolognese.

Throughout the day I drink plenty of water and about 3/4 cups of tea or herbal tea but with no sugar. Don't usually drink on a weekday and occasionally drink wine at the weekend.


----------



## michaelcycle (24 Sep 2013)

Cycleconvert said:


> Don't worry I would never do that. I'm clued up enough to know what is healthy or not thankfully.
> 
> Rob3rt - A book might be a good idea!



Just read this. It's free and pretty much covers the bases.

http://body-improvements.com/resources/eat/

Can I be blunt with you? You probably suck at calorie counting and / or portion control. If you are in a sustained caloric deficit then you will lose weight (although how much of that is fat is another matter.) Whilst eating too little can be detrimental to fat loss (particularly due to adaptive thermogensis and food seeking behaviours) it doesn't stop it dead.


----------



## sazzaa (24 Sep 2013)

Cycleconvert said:


> Ok a typical cycling day
> 
> Small banana when I get up
> Porridge once I have cycled to work
> .



This is where I was going wrong!! Have the porridge first thing, it seems to make a difference to me anyway! Makes me less peckish and gives me more energy... I'd be wary of pasta salad, they tend to sap energy from me and are fairly calorific. I'm going for a tin of tuna with tomatoes for lunch at the moment, filling and stacked with good stuff. Tatties, chilli and bolognese are all pretty heavy as meals, maybe try something like spicy chicken with greens and cous cous? Lamb and veg kebabs? My latest one is a bowl of salmon, sweet potato, spinach and dried cranberries, sounds like an odd mix but it's lovely - get creative with your food and ditch the thick sauces and pasta for a while, see if anything changes?


----------



## Cycleconvert (24 Sep 2013)

Thank you for the advice, your meal combinations sound good. This week I have grilled chicken breast one day and a fish cake on another day to have with just veg, no potatoes or rice. When I say pasta salad as it's home made it is literally a handful of brown pasta with loads of lettuce, cucumber, sweetcorn, spring onion etc with either grilled turkey or tuna.


----------



## Fubar (24 Sep 2013)

ColinJ said:


> To be fair, I suggested that Cycleconvert is "just into [the overweight category]" and her weight "fairly high"; I did not suggest that 11 stone is huge. I am not a big fan of BMI, but the description of what is happening to Cycleconvert's waistline confirms that something isn't right.
> 
> Cycleconvert isn't "struggling to lose weight" - that would be staying the same weight, despite all efforts to cut down; she said "I seem to have done nothing but gain weight and fat around my middle" which is a different thing altogether and implies a significant calorie surplus, despite efforts to count those calories.
> 
> ...


 

Yeah, fair point - perhaps I was reading things incorrectly and I know BMI is contentious (though it kind of works for me) and I was trying to say that if you are calorie counting you need something to measure it against - and I suppose I was trying to say something positive as the OP seemed to be posting similar "it's not working" posts. If I could get to 11 stones I'd be out celebrating with a pie and a pint! Though I realise that probably will never happen for me and 12-13 stone is more realistic - different strokes for different folks. Certainly wasn't calling you into question @ColinJ , or if I was I didn't mean to...


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2013)

BMI happens to work for me, but I know people who are naturally skinny, and others who are naturally heavily built, who would struggle to fit the BMI guidelines.


----------



## Fubar (25 Sep 2013)

I have now lost *50* lbs, which is a bit of a milestone for me (one I never thought I'd get to!) - 20 lbs to go to hit my "target" weight so still lots of work to do, but it's all going in the right direction so I'm happy - want to become a 20mph average cyclist before the end of the year...


----------



## Cycleconvert (26 Sep 2013)

Well done Fubar that is excellent. I can only hope of becoming a 15mph average cyclist I think...


----------



## GetAGrip (15 Oct 2013)

Well done @Fubar! hope you're still on track for your personal goal. I have total respect for those folk that manage to stay motivated and inch towards the weight/shape they want to acheive. I was trying to imagine a hundred 500g blocks of lard piled on my kitchen table and found it mind boggling.
Yesterday I had an attack of the munchies and was gob smacked to see this morning, the scales showing my lowest weight for months! I guess maybe I have to wait for a day or two before calories convert to fat?


----------



## Fubar (15 Oct 2013)

GetAGrip said:


> Well done @Fubar! hope you're still on track for your personal goal. I have total respect for those folk that manage to stay motivated and inch towards the weight/shape they want to acheive. I was trying to imagine a hundred 500g blocks of lard piled on my kitchen table and found it mind boggling.
> Yesterday I had an attack of the munchies and was gob smacked to see this morning, the scales showing my lowest weight for months! I guess maybe I have to wait for a day or two before calories convert to fat?


 
Thanks, I've had a wobbly couple of weeks for a variety of reasons but managing to keep the cycling up and I've not gained anything. Feels like I'm more back on track this week, haven't weighed myself since last Wed but noticed my belt will go in an extra notch. It's annoying having to buy new clothes but it's a nice problem to have and I can now try on Medium (pronounced "Mee-jum" up here!) and Small size clothes. I tried on my "winter" work coats the other day and I look like a wee boy wearing his dad's jacket! Phil Collins moment: New Jacket Required.

Still a way to go yet and I suspect I'm going to have to work even harder to shift the remaining pounds, but I'm happy where I've got to so far and happy where I'm going.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Oct 2013)

10 stone 3 on Monday morning, started the year at 9stone 12


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2013)

I am getting steadily closer to being 12 stone-something again! My scales read 13-3 this afternoon after a 21 mile hilly ride. I was 16-9 at my peak so that is near enough 3.5 stone lost so far. I want to lose about another stone and see how I feel and what I look like then. 11-10 was a bit too light for me back in the early 2000s so I will probably settle for somewhere in the range 12-0 to 12-4, which I hope to get down to by Spring 2014.


----------



## ste.pearson (18 Oct 2013)

hi guys first time ive ever posted in this thread before, currently my weight is 18st 7lb, height 5'7" bmi 39.3. I've always been heavy but 2 years ago my weight was around 14 and a half stone i was doing loads of cycling running lots of 10k races and did a half marathon. Then without going into any detail few bad things happened i was on anti depressents and my weight ballooned. My head is in a better place now and i'am going to do something about it, I can do some fairly long rides i do have a decent amount of stamina, I was wondering do you think it would be better to do shorter rides but at a higher average speed? I only average between 10-12mph on a long run and thats on a hybrid. I do have a scott road bike but i think i look stupid on it too big any help and advise would be very welcome


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2013)

stevieP said:


> hi guys first time ive ever posted in this thread before, currently my weight is 18st 7lb, height 5'7" bmi 39.3. I've always been heavy but 2 years ago my weight was around 14 and a half stone i was doing loads of cycling running lots of 10k races and did a half marathon. Then without going into any detail few bad things happened i was on anti depressents and my weight ballooned.


Easily done ... Been there, done that, bought the XXL t-shirt! 



stevieP said:


> My head is in a better place now and i'am going to do something about it


That's the spirit!



stevieP said:


> I can do some fairly long rides i do have a decent amount of stamina, I was wondering do you think it would be better to do shorter rides but at a higher average speed? I only average between 10-12mph on a long run


Most of your weight loss will come from reducing your calorie intake, but losing more and getting fit through riding your bike can only be a good thing.

It won't make a huge difference to your rate of weight loss whether you get the miles in slowly, or get them in quickly. You will lose (say) one pound per 100 miles ridden, provided you don't go on a feeding frenzy to fuel those miles. It might be less for some people, but that's about right for me, and you are heavier than me so you would probably burn a little bit more than that.

It is a figure that should concentrate your mind - you would have to ride over 5,000 miles to burn off 4 stone, whereas you could fairly easily achieve that in about a year by eating 500 cals/day less than your weight maintenance requirement! Cut down by 500 cals/day and ride 100 miles a week and you would probably lose most of that weight in 6-8 months.



stevieP said:


> thats on a hybrid. I do have a scott road bike but i think i look stupid on it too big any help and advise would be very welcome


My advice is to enjoy riding your bikes and don't worry what people think! Most people can't be arsed to do anything about being overweight, but you are doing something about it. Good luck with it!


----------



## ste.pearson (19 Oct 2013)

Thanks for the advice colin


----------



## bozmandb9 (27 Oct 2013)

Hi Steve, 

I'd suggest maybe trying interval type rides, so cruising for a while, then sprinting as fast as you can for a minute, cruise again, sprint again. If you google, HIIT, it will give you some idea as to why this can be much more effective for fat loss. Basically it's about the calories burned overall, as a result of the ride, not just during the ride. Otherwise if you're going for the longer rides, keep the effort lower, you need to keep your heart rate in the 60-80% range for the optimum fat burn.

There's quite a good article about the subject in the link below, though the author seems to miss the point that some people may prefer to exercise at a lower intensity for a longer time! But worth a read anyway.

http://www.builtlean.com/2013/04/01/fat-burning-zone-myth/


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2013)

I've just looked back at the last time I posted my weight in here, I now want to 

Extremely bad 2nd half of the year so far, couple of things going on that haven't helped but I am very disappointed with myself, must have another push before it gets too bad


----------



## samsbike (28 Oct 2013)

Over the last 2 weeks I have started to consider portion control and general food intake.

I am at around 13.8 stone and want to be at 13 (which I think for just under 6ft will be OK for me) by the end of November this year.

I am trying to stop snacking throughout the day. I tend to do a lot at home (I think more due to stress due to family reasons). I am also trying to eat let, just enough to feel slightly peckish. Its hard, though and fubar is particularly inspirational.

I am hoping that the weight loss will lead to a slightly quicker commute and me feeling better about myself.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Nov 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> 10 stone 3 on Monday morning, started the year at 9stone 12



9stone 13 this afternoon, after running home from work, but there could be some level of dehydration after working that hard for almost 30 minutes?


----------



## Steve H (6 Nov 2013)

Not been very active on the forums recently, but I have kept chipping away at the weight. Got down to 16st2, but then had a few weeks of heavy eating and drinking and jumped back up to 16st6. 

Target is to get below 16 by Christmas and stay below into the New Year.


----------



## Fubar (8 Nov 2013)

My weight loss seemed to have stalled for a few weeks but started dropping again once I started winter training - now 186lbs (13st 4?) so total overall loss of 54lbs - target weight is 170lbs so feeling positive I can reach that early next year.


----------



## 4F (21 Nov 2013)

Update 21.11.13

Motivation and head not right first 10 months this year , gave myself a hard talking to and now back in the game .... 

20.12.10 18 stone 6 (117 kgs)
22.08.11 17 stone 13 (114 kgs)
06.09.11 16 stone 13 (107 kgs 
21.09.11 16 stone 6 (104 kgs) 
18.10.11 15 stone 13 (101 kgs)
29.11.11 15 stone 3 (96.5 kgs)
11.07.12 14 stone 2 (90 kgs)
08.01.13 14 stone 12 (94 kgs)
29.10.13 15 stone 10 (99 kgs)
19.11.13 14 stone 7 (92 kgs)

Interim target 12 stone


----------



## Biscuit (21 Nov 2013)

Well done 4F Keep it going buddy!


----------



## 4F (21 Nov 2013)

Biscuit said:


> Well done 4F Keep it going buddy!



Thanks Biscuit. Really peed with myself and so easy to slip into bad habits but at least back on it again.


----------



## potsy (21 Nov 2013)

Good stuff 4f, it's very easy to let things slip, don't ask me how I know this 

I'm giving the 5:2 diet a go for a month, maybe longer if it suits me and I can see some progress.


----------



## Chris-H (21 Nov 2013)

Pleased to report I have made some good progress.
6ft 3 and hit the scales at 16 stone 10 3 weeks ago. A change of diet eating mixed fruit and nuts as a snack and cutting out on bread and fried stuff but still having the odd treat and hitting the treadmill 4 times a week and the bike 2 or 3 times a week and I'm now.................... 16 stone 3  1/2 a stone in 3 weeks I'm really happy now


----------



## Fubar (22 Nov 2013)

4 stone down now since 1 April, 1 stone from target weight - I think this will be the hardest to lose and maintain!


----------



## uclown2002 (22 Nov 2013)

Fubar said:


> 4 stone down now since 1 April, 1 stone from target weight - I think this will be the hardest to lose and maintain!


Always the hardest to maintain goal weight IMO. So many people seem to revert to previous eating habits but hopefully this will not be the case with you. Good luck and we'll done on the loss so far.


----------



## HeroesFitness (25 Nov 2013)

Fasting should never be done on an exercise day as you will lose muscle tissue and reduce metabolic rate


----------



## uclown2002 (25 Nov 2013)

HeroesFitness said:


> Fasting should never be done on an exercise day as you will lose muscle tissue and reduce metabolic rate



oh ffs; get out of here


----------



## colly (25 Nov 2013)

4F said:


> Update 21.11.13
> 
> Motivation and head not right first 10 months this year , gave myself a hard talking to and now back in the game ....
> 
> ...


Blimey 4F, if you make it up to Manchester Track when it's booked in the spring you had better make yourself known to me. I won't bloody recognise you otherwise.

Good going.


----------



## colly (25 Nov 2013)

I watch my weight but only from the position of knowing what I am comfortable at and if I see the pounds creeping on (which they do) I take action to bring it back to where I want it to be.
I alter what I eat by cutting out all the crap, like wine, cake, sweets etc all of which I enjoy immensely but know they just pile the lbs on for me. And bread. If I want to shed a few lbs cutting out excess carbs works well for me. Then again if I get 10lbs over what I like to be it isn't a huge amount to lose. 
I'm 164 lbs now and my ideal is 154 lbs so I'll try to get some way there before the excesses of Christmas make things worse.
I eat a fairly lean, varied, diet otherwise it's just those treats that do it.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2013)

Well, I have had to take in the drawcord on my jogging bottoms again! Before I got ill in July 2012, I needed the full length of cord to fit round my beer belly. Over the past 17 months, I have lost over a foot off my waist, so now I need a knot tied in the cord to stop the bottoms falling down.







My waist measurement is still about 38 inches though. I want it to be no more than 34 inches, and ideally 32-33 inches.


----------



## Saluki (26 Nov 2013)

I have put on half a stone  and my jeans are definitely snug.
That's horrifying. Back on WW and just had a large bowl of Butternut squash soup (free food so I can have a lot of it). All crap being cut out as of now. The kitchen contains no crisps, cake or biccies so nothing to tempt me


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2013)

Saluki said:


> I have put on half a stone  and my jeans are definitely snug.
> That's horrifying. Back on WW and just had a large bowl of Butternut squash soup (free food so I can have a lot of it). All crap being cut out as of now. The kitchen contains no crisps, cake or biccies so nothing to tempt me


I'm just about to make some soup including butternut squash, which has been my new weightloss secret weapon since I discovered that it is only 40 cals/100g!

I agree with keeping the kitchen house free of temptation. I stopped buying bread and cheese over 20 years ago because I can't resist eating cheese sandwiches. I can resist _buying_ bread and cheese, but it has to be eaten if available!

Similarly, I don't keep chocolate in the house. If I want chocolate, I walk to the shops to buy it, and I don't buy more than I am going to eat. I laugh when I see the new resealable wrappers - I mean, who actually seals up a half-eaten bar of choc?


----------



## potsy (26 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Similarly, I don't keep chocolate in the house. If I want chocolate, I walk to the shops to buy it, and I don't buy more than I am going to eat. I laugh when I see the new resealable wrappers - I mean, who actually seals up a half-eaten bar of choc?



I reseal it, then re-unseal it 5 minutes later  

Weirdly it hasn't bothered me knowing there is chocolate in the fridge on my fast days, maybe I am finally developing some willpower?


----------



## Saluki (26 Nov 2013)

If we do have chocolate in the house, which is not often, we break it into individual pieces and freeze it. That way it takes ages to suck a bit of choc to death.


----------



## potsy (26 Nov 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> How many times has that happened, Potsy?


----------



## Steve H (26 Nov 2013)

Saluki said:


> If we do have chocolate in the house, which is not often, we break it into individual pieces and freeze it. That way it takes ages to suck a bit of choc to death.



That is a top idea!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2013)

Saluki said:


> If we do have chocolate in the house, which is not often, we break it into individual pieces and freeze it. That way it takes ages to suck a bit of choc to death.


I thought about buying a pack of Munchies (which I think have 12 individual Munchies in) and leaving the pack at the far end of the attic bedroom. If I wanted a Munchie then I would have to go for a walk to fetch each one. The idea didn't catch on ...  

I much prefer the idea that 2 nights a week are not chocolate nights***. This is one of them. That's ok - tomorrow night is _not_!



*** Before potsy points it out - I have quietly scrapped the idea that I have to be choc-free the day after the fasting days! 2 days 100% good, 5 days 80% good, that's what I stick to now!


----------



## potsy (26 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> *** Before potsy points it out - I have quietly scrapped the idea that I have to be choc-free the day after the fasting days! 2 days 100% good, 5 days 80% good, that's what I stick to now!


I did wonder how long that 'rule' would last, the answer was 'about a week' wasn't it?


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2013)

I noticed something very pleasing today ... When I got fat, I developed lots of lipomas - benign but unsightly and uncomfortable fatty lumps under the skin. Well, despite many websites stating that they are not caused by obesity, as I am losing weight the lumps are definitely shrinking! Ones which were annoyingly big are now much smaller, and the ones which were fairly small have now almost disappeared. At this rate, by the time I hit my target weight the lipoma problem should have resolved itself too!


----------



## Justiffa (2 Dec 2013)

I've been carrying around this very stubborn weight gain and although, in the scheme of things it might not seem a lot but i'm very very frustrated about it huargghh. I just cant seem to get rid of it :'(

My stats:
Female
50's
157cm
54kg
Target: to stay within 50kg
(sorry we're metric this side of the world).

I moved from running to cycling due to injury and thus the weight gain.... I honestly dunno how that can happen when I'm now equally active at cycling. in an effort to help things along I've declared December as a 'run' everyday month as well as cycling at least 3-4x a week. So, here goes nothing lol.... wish me luck k )


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2013)

Justiffa said:


> I've been carrying around this very stubborn weight gain and although, in the scheme of things it might not seem a lot but i'm very very frustrated about it huargghh. I just cant seem to get rid of it :'(
> 
> My stats:
> Female
> ...


You are not exactly overweight! Still, if you were happier 4 kg lighter, then I can see why you would want to get back to that.

Cycling at a moderate speed is a lot more efficient than running, so it burns fewer calories per hour! Most people could ride a marathon distance in under 2 hours, but nobody has yet managed to do it running. During and after running a marathon, you would probably be desperate for extra calories. It isn't difficult to ride for 2 hours on only water.

I would have to ride about 1,300 km to burn off 4 kg of fat. I suspect that you would have to do more like 1,600 km since your smaller body should be easier to move about than my bigger one. (That is assuming that your weight was stable at 54 kg before you started cycling, and that you do not take in extra calories to fuel your rides.)

It should take about 2 months riding 200 km a week to shift your 4 kg so you can see why it feels hard to shift through exercise alone. If you could cut your energy intake by (say) 200 cals/day, you would shift the fat a bit quicker, probably in about 6 weeks. Add some running as well (if you can do that without ending up eating more!) and you could probably lose 4 kg by the start of 2014.

Good luck!


----------



## Justiffa (3 Dec 2013)

All this while i've been going about it just by 'feel' but now u've given me the hard numbers to deal with, tq. yup, cycling does feel tht much easier compared to running but i didnt realise how much more i had to put in for the same effect. 200km a week (and probably with higher intensity) would be quite an undertaking… but, at least i do have a clearer picture of wht needs to be done, thx again CJ 

i'm taking part in my 1st tri relay event end of this month (i'll be doing the cycling portion) so the training will certainly help kick start the fat burning….anyways, i hope so lol.


----------



## evo456 (8 Dec 2013)

Hi, managed to shift some weight from early Aug , fear it will return a bit over Xmas break. 

186cm
Early Aug 2013 - 106 kg
Early Dec 2013. - 86kg kg

Hope to drop another 6/7 kgs by end of Feb


----------



## Justiffa (8 Dec 2013)

i enrolled into a 5 session 'be a better runner' programme & this was my body composition analysis







Hope to change for the better at end of the programme.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2013)

Justiffa said:


> i enrolled into a 5 session 'be a better runner' programme & this was my body composition analysis
> 
> View attachment 33879
> 
> ...


Ha ha - according to that analysis, you need to _*gain*_ weight! 

Those are interesting numbers. I would never have guessed that a small woman had that amount of muscle! I am also surprised at how light your bones are. I had never thought how much a skeleton would weigh but I would have guessed 6 or 7 kg rather than 2 or 3.

Good metabolic age!


----------



## Justiffa (8 Dec 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha - according to that analysis, you need to _*gain*_ weight!
> 
> Those are interesting numbers. I would never have guessed that a small woman had that amount of muscle! I am also surprised at how light your bones are. I had never thought how much a skeleton would weigh but I would have guessed 6 or 7 kg rather than 2 or 3.
> 
> Good metabolic age!



LOL. i'm wondering about the numbers myself 

cant really trust the machines all tht much anyways... unless its a thorough medical exam by the docs, its just a general guide i guess


----------



## The Jogger (14 Dec 2013)

I am now down 26lbs since around the start of summer when I was yo yoing now 12st 12lbs


----------



## Blue (14 Dec 2013)

I'm going into Christmas lighter than I have done for years. I always go to Cyprus for the whole of October and lie/sit about for much of the time. This year I did long daily walks for the whole 5 weeks I was there and only gained 1kg (too much beer every evening). Feeling happy but stoking up the determination to carry me through the next 3 weeks.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Dec 2013)

I have already planned my fasting days over the hols to fit in with various family gatherings.

I will let myself go a little on the non-fasting days but I have to be careful to stick to roughly what I normally eat because there is an interaction between Warfarin and vitamin K-rich food.

I should hit my target weight at about the end of the winter and will post some 'before' and 'after' photos when I do.

Try not to sabotage the results of all your hard work, folks!


----------



## Blue (14 Dec 2013)

Sounds like you have a plan - good luck with it.

I'm just trying to minimise any holiday gain so that I can actually get lower than my best weight of 2013 before the start of the 2014 TT season - I want to get into a better aero tuck without being impeded by a pot belly!!


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2013)

Damage limitation for me too over December, usually put about a stone on so anything less will be success 

I am still hoping to ride over 450 miles this month though, which should increase my mince pie allowance


----------



## SLIMKIM (14 Dec 2013)

My Stats are:- 

*Today*
Height: 6'2
Weight: 15.4 Stones

Jan 2010 they were:

Height: 6'2
Weight: 29 Stone

#Thankscycling


----------



## Blue (14 Dec 2013)

SLIMKIM said:


> My Stats are:-
> 
> *Today*
> Height: 6'2
> ...


 
I'd say that deserves a slap on the back only with all that weight loss you may fall over.


----------



## SLIMKIM (14 Dec 2013)

Blue said:


> I'd say that deserves a slap on the back only with all that weight loss you may fall over.


Haha thanks.


----------



## teggs (14 Dec 2013)

SLIMKIM said:


> My Stats are:-
> 
> *Today*
> Height: 6'2
> ...


crazy weight loss, well done. how many cycling miles done in that time?


----------



## bikingdad90 (15 Dec 2013)

Hey,

I better start my log. My wife and I started slimming world back in August after having our first child. 

I am 5ft 7in and when I started I weighed 87kg (13 stone 7lbs). I am now down to 75kg (11 stone 11) and have lost an inch off my waist.

According to my BMI I am still overweight and in the past I have been nearer 10 1/2 stone so I still have a way to go. Unfortunately it's not easy as I have about 17% body fat which is better than average for my stats and age group (23) and my body has adapted to the new diet so weight loss has plateaued .

Going to try and do some running to compliment cycling and see if I can kick start the weight loss.


----------



## Doc333 (16 Dec 2013)

One of the reasons I took up biking a few weeks ago, was because I seemed to have gained a tyre around my waist. 6 ten mile rides later, the tyre is still sitting there, thighs and backside are much firmer but how long before (If ever) the gut starts to vanish?


----------



## ColinJ (16 Dec 2013)

Doc333 said:


> One of the reasons I took up biking a few weeks ago, was because I seemed to have gained a tyre around my waist. 6 ten mile rides later, the tyre is still sitting there, thighs and backside are much firmer but how long before (If ever) the gut starts to vanish?


That has already been discussed in this thread. For example - on the previous page!


----------



## SLIMKIM (16 Dec 2013)

teggs said:


> crazy weight loss, well done. how many cycling miles done in that time?


Hi, I've Cycled approximately 14,000 miles in the last 3 years. thats everything, commute to work etc. I do both MTB and Road Cycling.


----------



## Blue (19 Dec 2013)

Doc333 said:


> One of the reasons I took up biking a few weeks ago, was because I seemed to have gained a tyre around my waist. 6 ten mile rides later, the tyre is still sitting there, thighs and backside are much firmer but how long before (If ever) the gut starts to vanish?


 After 6 x 10mile rides you won't have lost anything other than a little bit of sweat. However, if you keep the exercise going and adopt a sensible food intake at the same time the change will come.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Dec 2013)

One thing I would like to mention which I don't think has been covered before in this thread ...

I have lost a lot of weight in the past, often pretty quickly, at say 2-4 pounds a week. I experienced an odd sensation each time of my body being the wrong size! It was as though my mind had not managed to make sense of what was happening.

This time, I have done it much more slowly, averaging about 0.75 pounds a week, and it just feels 'right'. A consequence of this is that I feel that I will keep the weight off this time. I feel as though the smaller body is one that I own permanently, rather one that I have borrowed from somebody else!

I am sure that this effect is another explanation for why crash diets never succeed long-term.


----------



## uclown2002 (19 Dec 2013)

Crash diets often fail as people just revert to old eating habits.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Dec 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> Crash diets often fail as people just revert to old eating habits.


That is why I used the word 'another'!

PS I mean that in the sense of an _extra_ explanation rather than a _different_ one. I'm damn sure that crash diets don't work, because people are just counting down the days until they can start eating junk food again!


----------



## gam001 (24 Dec 2013)

Doc333 said:


> One of the reasons I took up biking a few weeks ago, was because I seemed to have gained a tyre around my waist. 6 ten mile rides later, the tyre is still sitting there, thighs and backside are much firmer but how long before (If ever) the gut starts to vanish?


A rule of thumb is that you burn around 40kcals per mile (flattish route). 
10 miles is 400kcals. 6 lots of that is 2,400kcals. 
You need to burn around 3,500kcals to burn off 1 lb of fat, so if all else is equal, you should have lost around 0.7 lb. Bottom line is that you need to do a lot of cycling every week if you want to lose weight consistently.
The bit I find hard is not eating lots of food after my rides as this is when my appetite is at its highest 
Keep going though...


----------



## david k (29 Dec 2013)

I'm 244 lbs, need to lose some weight, posting it here may help my motivation


----------



## Justiffa (31 Dec 2013)

Sad to say, getting sick has always been a sure fire way to lose weight. came down with fever & flu christmas day and now still racked with a wet, agonizing cough. 

But what i hv not been able to do on my own, hv been achieved thru the virus attack…i am now greeting the new year @ 50kg. Now what i need to do next is get better, tone up & start rebuilding my stamina.

So 1st day of 2014:
53 yo
157cm
50kg


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2013)

Justiffa said:


> Sad to say, getting sick has always been a sure fire way to lose weight.


It worked for me - by the time I came out of hospital last year, I had lost about 2 stone (12.5 kg). The trouble is - it seemed like about 50% of it was muscle loss!


----------



## Justiffa (1 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> It worked for me - by the time I came out of hospital last year, I had lost about 2 stone (12.5 kg). The trouble is - it seemed like about 50% of it was muscle loss!



yeah i tend to agree, it usually involves loss of muscle &/or muscle tone. 12.5kg? thts a lot of weight lost


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2014)

Justiffa said:


> yeah i tend to agree, it usually involves loss of muscle &/or muscle tone. 12.5kg? thts a lot of weight lost


I have lost another 10 kg since then and started to build my leg muscles back up!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Jan 2014)

Well I may as well join in again.

18 stones pretty much on the dot.

Want to be 15 stones by the end of the year.


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Jan 2014)

I am in.

WEEK 1......looking to lose 5 kg.





My tip.

Do not eat anything after 7pm and drink only water after that time.

Don't expect it to happen if you don't exercise.

Give up 1 thing....in my case biscuits.

Steve


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2014)

I just gave way to temptation and hopped on the scales so I can track my weight from the start of 2014. This time in 2012, I was 16 st 9 lbs; in 2013 I was 15 st 1 lb; I am now ...









13 st 0 lb - yay! That is a great start to the year and gives me hope that I will be my perfect size by the summer, as long as my health continues to improve.

Good luck to those of you who still have a lot of weight to lose!


----------



## K9 Block (8 Jan 2014)

Hello,
I'm new here but I joined Weight Watchers 5 years ago and have shed 90lbs which is 41kgs or 6.5 stones and I reduced my dress size from a UK 20 to an 8-10.
I am 158cms short and currently weigh around 60kgs post Christmas and New Year. I'd like to be around 57kgs to give myself some wriggle room.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2014)

I had forgotten the OJ-ometer on my old blog, which was something that I invented to represent the weight I was trying to lose. At the time, my weight-loss target was equivalent to 21 litres of OJ. Unfortunately, I gave up and ended up heavier than when I started so my target became bigger than that - 27-28 litres of OJ! I don't intend to go out and buy 28 litres of OJ, so I will show you where I am using 2 OJ-ometers ...

Target loss:










Loss so far:









The remaining 5 or 6 litres of OJ-worth of flab should be gone by the summer, all being well!


----------



## screenman (10 Jan 2014)

I used to go into the supermarket and pick up the weight I had lost in bags of sugar, I found this made me realise how much energy I had and was wasting carrying it around all day. When I had lost the same as a 5 gallon container of water I realised why I used to struggle up hills at times. 

I did at the beginning of my diet try picking up the 5 gallon container of water and seeing how far I could carry it, as this was my target to lose, I did not get 30 yards. Yet stupid me was making myself do it all day every day, that was 4 years ago and I am not going back there.


----------



## The Jogger (10 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I watched it on iPlayer last night. I thought it was interesting and the idea of building up tissue in times of plenty, and repairing them in times of scarcity makes sense. I might have a go at the 2 reduced calorie days a week. I eat loads of fruit and veg so on those 'fasting' days it would just be a case of skipping the accompanying baked potatoes, pitta breads (whatever).



Well done for sticking at it, the 5:2 really does work as a few of us can justify.


----------



## HeroesFitness (10 Jan 2014)

Fat loss should be slow and gradual as to much weight loss will be water, muscle and bone density if your calorie intake is to low, train hard, eat healthily as a lifestyle do not yo yo diet as this will cause a reduction in metabolic rate and eventually lead to more increases in bodyfat.


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Jan 2014)

The start of week 1







End of week 3





My target loss is 5kg and I have lost 2.9kg in 3 weeks, without having the chance to excercise for the past 2 weeks.

What I am doing is not science and I don't skulk around the supermarket reading packets. I eat what I like.

But I have stopped sugar on my cereals and have replaced the sugar with raisins. I have stopped sugar in my coffee and have not replaced it.

I have stopped eating after 6pm and only drink water after 6pm.

I make sure I am always hydrated which means I am drinking water quite a lot more than before.

I don't know if the hydration makes a difference but the weight is coming off and the added water is the biggest change I have made.

What do you think is working for you?

Steve


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jan 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> I don't know if the hydration makes a difference but the weight is coming off and the added water is the biggest change I have made.


The toenail clipping probably saved you 100 g!


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Jan 2014)

A friend in South Africa pointed that out to me Colin. My toe nails are international. I am going to paint them when I lose the 5kg.

That will get the tongues wagging.

Steve


----------



## Fubar (20 Jan 2014)

Hi, haven't posted since November but still on target - now down to 180.5lbs, half a pound and I'll have lost 60lbs since April! Hoping to achieve that by the end of the week. I will then have 10 pounds to go to reach my target, losing around a pound a week at the mo so seems healthy and managable (though I wouldn't have believed the amount of effort required just to maintain a steady drop!). Have also entered my first ever TT in March so aiming to get as close to my target weight by then.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2014)

Fubar said:


> Hi, haven't posted since November but still on target - now down to 180.5lbs, half a pound and I'll have lost 60lbs since April! Hoping to achieve that by the end of the week. I will then have 10 pounds to go to reach my target, losing around a pound a week at the mo so seems healthy and managable (though I wouldn't have believed the amount of effort required just to maintain a steady drop!). Have also entered my first ever TT in March so aiming to get as close to my target weight by then.


Great progress! 

How did you decide on your target weight?

I have been every weight from 10 st 10 lbs to 16 st 9 lbs so I know what I am like at every weight in between. I am at my best on hilly rides at about 11 st 7 lbs but I look too scrawny at that weight so I am going to settle for about 12 st 0 lbs. I have about 12 lbs to go.


----------



## Fubar (20 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Great progress!
> 
> How did you decide on your target weight?
> 
> I have been every weight from 10 st 10 lbs to 16 st 9 lbs so I know what I am like at every weight in between. I am at my best on hilly rides at about 11 st 7 lbs but I look too scrawny at that weight so I am going to settle for about 12 st 0 lbs. I have about 12 lbs to go.



Nothing scientific, just a nice round number and a good target - if I can keep losing and not diminish any power all well and good! My BMI is still obese (I know I know...) Once I get to 170 I'll set a new target, the less weight on the bike the better!

Thanks for the support


----------



## Fubar (24 Jan 2014)

Wee update, now 180lbs so that is a 60lb drop since 1 April - also BMI down to 29.9 so no longer classed as obese! (just "overweight" now!). I know what people say about BMI but I was using it as a motivator so delighted to have knocked that one on the head. 10lbs to go to target, which I have a conservative target of July 2014 to reach it by - that's the plan anyway!


----------



## potsy (31 Jan 2014)

After my usual 'mad December' where I try to put on as many lbs as possible I have finally this week seen some progress.
5lbs off this month which almost puts me back to November's weight.

Will be trying for a nice steady loss of around a 1lb per week now, and hopefully with the excitement of a new job and the fact I have started a light jogging programme this will be easily achieved 

2nd Jan 14st 7lb
31st Jan 14st 2lb

Target somewhere around 12st 7lb


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2014)

potsy said:


> After my usual 'mad December' where I try to put on as many lbs as possible I have finally this week seen some progress.
> 5lbs off this month which almost puts me back to November's weight.
> 
> Will be trying for a nice steady loss of around a 1lb per week now, and hopefully with the excitement of a new job and the fact I have started a light jogging programme this will be easily achieved
> ...


Well done and keep it up! 

I reckon when you reach that target weight you will decide that you want to lower it by about 1.5 st, but I don't blame you for choosing a higher weight to start with. 

I am aiming for about 12 st 0 lbs. I don't think I could go much lower without looking ill, but currently at 12 st 12 lbs I still have 5 inches of flab round my waist.

My natural body type is more like Cancellara's than Froome's so it doesn't suit me to go too low.


----------



## Justiffa (2 Mar 2014)

F-I-N-A-L-L-L-Y 






Lost the frustratingly stubborn 3kg tht hung on to me like a leech for the past year 

Half the battle won, now to keep it there lol… wish me luck


----------



## Cush (2 Mar 2014)

Just started to seriously watch my weight because I was diagnosed as Obese. 5 Ft 11 and weighing in at 15 st 8. Started the 5:2 diet last Friday. Up till now when I have felt heavy or the waist line has expanded I have used a few heavy gym sessions followed by a two hour session in the sauna (15 mins Sauna, cold plunge 10 minutes steam room * 3) Normally weigh myself at the start of sauna and at the end and can normally loose 2/3 pounds but it soon goes back on. I intend to keep this up on at least one of my fasting days but I am wondering if it will be too much.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2014)

I have lost another inch off my waist, which is now 36", down from 51" (!) in summer 2012. I would like to lose the remaining 4" of flab but my face is starting to look a bit gaunt. I am soon going to have to decide whether to put up with a small roll of fat and slightly slower hill climbing, or go for the slim waist and faster hill climbing but accompanied by a scrawny face.

A friend was commenting on it yesterday. She thinks I should stay where I am now, but I will lose another couple of inches from my waist and then decide.

I think I am already down to a healthy weight, so the decision is purely down to how I look and feel, and how well I cycle. It's a nice problem to have!


----------



## Justiffa (3 Mar 2014)

Yes I do agree tht it has a lot to do with how the weight 'feels' on us. When we hit a weight tht is generally acceptable for our height & body shape then it comes down to tweaking or fine tuning it to our own specific requirements. and sometimes we need to sacrifice certain areas for us to achieve a certain balance. e.g. I've experimented for a bit and I've come to realize I run/cycle/move better when my weight is 50kg and below (anything more and I start feeling like a hippo bloated & sluggish).....but then I lose out on my boobs lol, and yes I too start looking pretty haggard if I dip to far below 50. its like a balancing act lol and we do hv to make certain hard choices.

I guess in the end its all about balance & maintaining a certain equilibrium


----------



## MikeG (3 Mar 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I would like to lose the remaining 4" of flab but my face is starting to look a bit gaunt. I am soon going to have to decide whether to put up with a small roll of fat and slightly slower hill climbing, or go for the slim waist and faster hill climbing but accompanied by a scrawny face.



Lose the weight.

Your face is only looking gaunt because you and your friends are used to it looking different. You, and they, will soon get used to a slimmer face. I lost 2 stone in a hurry last year after back and neck operations, and the initial comments were all "are you ill?" type. Once I had been my current weight for a few months, people started saying "you're looking well".

Congrats on the big reduction so far. It's transformative, isn't it? Now, finish the job off.

Mike


----------



## Bald Ealge (4 Mar 2014)

in for some inspiration. Sitting at around 93kgs and want to lose 10kg. Im 29 and 6ft with rugby type build so I don't look fat or anything, just want to be trim and lighter for the bike now. Hurt my back in a game last year and had to get an operation so that has led me over to cycling, running and swimming for the rehab. Been cycling for a year and half now and love it. Don't want to go back to rugby now.


----------



## 4F (5 Mar 2014)

Back in the game, after doing a Potsy over Christmas. 

Update 04.03.14 (Interim target low 12 stone)

20.12.10 18 stone 6 (117 kgs)
22.08.11 17 stone 13 (114 kgs)
06.09.11 16 stone 13 (107 kgs
21.09.11 16 stone 6 (104 kgs)
18.10.11 15 stone 13 (101 kgs)
29.11.11 15 stone 3 (96.5 kgs)
11.07.12 14 stone 2 (90 kgs)
08.01.13 14 stone 12 (94 kgs)
29.10.13 15 stone 10 (99 kgs)
19.11.13 14 stone 7 (92 kgs)
05.03.14 14 stone 1 ½ (90 kgs)

At one point my all clothes were XL or 2XL I now have a mixture of M and L


----------



## Bald Ealge (5 Mar 2014)

Amazing!


----------



## Justiffa (6 Mar 2014)

4F said:


> Back in the game, after doing a Potsy over Christmas.
> 
> Update 04.03.14 (Interim target low 12 stone)
> 
> ...


 
Slow and steady does it 

Keep up the good work


----------



## MissTillyFlop (6 Mar 2014)

Finding it hard to keep on the waggon.

Am still off the booze (15 months now) which I think makes the biggest difference but I mis me bread and spuds terribly.

Was 12st 4lb (size 16)

Now 9st 01lb (size 8)

Dont want to lose much. More weight, but would like to tone up and improve general fitness (although my bloody blood pressure is quite problematic at the mo - having hypotension and keep fainting)

Any tips on beating cravings, good toning exercises and increasing my blood pressure to a healthy rate?


----------



## slowmotion (6 Mar 2014)

Porridge, MTF! I discovered it two years ago and now I'm a massive fan.

EDIT: actually, given the nature of this particular thread, perhaps "massive fan" was an unfortunate choice of words.


----------



## HeroesFitness (8 Mar 2014)

Porridge for breakfast is the best start for any one wishing to lose fat or keep lean, add some pine nuts, sunflower seeds, blueberries and use oat or almond milk.


----------



## Shaun Robinson (12 Apr 2014)

I started cycling in august last year to get fit and lose weight with no change of diet , I'm 5'10" tall and started at 13st 7lbs weight fell to just below 13st after 6 months and stabilised there , so decided to just cut out snacking, at the start of February ( I was eating 4000 calories a day roughly ) now I'm down to 11st 7 ish , finding it hard to stay at stable weight ( dropping to low ) hills are alot Easyer but looking a bit scrawny and face a bit drawn , but cycling wise I'm flying compared to when I started , this is me at 11st 7lb def don't need to lose more ,


----------



## Shaun Robinson (12 Apr 2014)

Oops double post


----------



## mick1836 (16 Apr 2014)

Hi, I'm 5'-8" well over 21 and on Jan 31st 2013 when I joined Slimming World I weighed *22st - 11½ lbs* BMI 48.6

I now weigh 15st - 9 lbs BMI 33.3and my overall target weight is 12st - 2 lbs. BMI 25.8

Some people may say that my target weight is to low, however I have Google ideal weights for my gender and height and ALL show it should be somewhere between 9½ stone and 12½ stone
To put my weight loss in perspective I have lost more weight than what my wife currently weighs 

I lost the vast majority just sticking to the Slimming World diet then in Nov last year started swimming then in the last couple of months cycling and reduced the swimming to nil.


----------



## stevey (16 Apr 2014)

mick1836 said:


> Hi, I'm 5'-8" well over 21 and on Jan 31st 2013 when I joined Slimming World I weighed *22st - 11½ lbs* BMI 48.6
> 
> I now weigh 15st - 9 lbs BMI 33.3and my overall target weight is 12st - 2 lbs. BMI 25.8
> 
> ...



Awesome dude well done


----------



## Shut Up Legs (18 May 2014)

I had a mini-weight loss victory last week . I'd noticed in myself recently a trend of eating too much potato chips, chocolate and pastries, and after weighing myself Sunday before last, just before dinner, found that my weight was 4kg over the usual. So I got rid of any remaining bad snacks, and replaced them with healthier ones, and made an effort to reduce the portions also. Sometimes that's difficult, as a long, hilly ride home can give me post-dinner munchies, but I think it was more habit than real need. I weighed myself again on Friday before dinner, and I'd lost 3kg. So continuing the daily 60km commute, plus less bad snack foods, made the difference .


----------



## Fubar (30 May 2014)

Fubar said:


> Wee update, now 180lbs so that is a 60lb drop since 1 April - also BMI down to 29.9 so no longer classed as obese! (just "overweight" now!). I know what people say about BMI but I was using it as a motivator so delighted to have knocked that one on the head. 10lbs to go to target, which I have a conservative target of July 2014 to reach it by - that's the plan anyway!


 
Further update from me, I am now down to 170lbs (so lost the 10lbs targetted above) which by my reckoning makes me 12st 2lbs - am now targetting getting rid of those 2lbs to get to 12st! I think they are going to be a pig to shift, but having a 5000 mile target to hit before the end of the year is motivating me to keep cycling!


----------



## mick1836 (1 Jun 2014)

Acording to all the charts or graphs showing weight to height I still need to loose a further 3st 2.5lbs making my BMI 25.8 the problem I'm having is how and where to accurately get my body fat measured? What is still fat and what is excess skin?


----------



## Coggy (4 Jun 2014)

I lost 3 stone (ish) between Oct 2011 and August 2012 by following Weight Watchers and getting active. 

Weight Watchers is not a diet its an education and change in lifestyle. You can still eat the same foods but it makes you realise that your portions have been out of control and so it relies on portion control and weighing ingredients. 

The major thing for me was cutting down on beer and wine. 3 vodka and slimline tonics or diet coke is equal to one pint of beer or one large glass of wine. 

For exercise, to start with was daily walks with the dogs of around 3 miles and then after 3 months I bought a spinning bike and would cycle for 30-45 mins at a fast pace and a medium tension. 

The weight just fell off. 

I started at 15 st 12 and 5ft 11 and got down to 13 stone dead. Lost 5 inches of waist and the same off chest. 

Since moving at Xmas to a village with 3 or 4 cracking restaurants I have gained 1/2 stone. 

Reading your stories above has inspired me to really get into my new hobbie of road cycling and I aim to lose a stone to take me to 12 1/2 stone. Haven't been out on bike since Sunday (34 miles - my longest to date) as it has been with a lad in village who is doing a few bits to it for me so have been back on Spinning bike for first time in 3 months for last couple of nights. 

Back on the bike tomorrow though just for an evening 12-15 miler and then hopefully a 40 miler on Sunday. 

Well done to all weight losers.


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Jul 2014)

OK so the legs are sorted, feels like barely an ounce of fat on them but my upper body, well, moobs like Jabba, etc kids poking fun at me when I take my shirt off or in the swimming pool...

I can't seem to get down below 13 1/4 stone or so...

I cycle ten energetic miles into work 3 or 4 times a week and 6 miles home. I do longer rides of 30 miles about twice a month, sedate family rides of 10-15 miles about twice a month, and I'm active generally. I walk or ride rather than drive.

Problem seems to be comfort-eating and snacking during the working day.

*I hereby disavow* snacking outside of mealtimes unless on fruit or healthy stuff. I will give up crisps which I eat daily. I will give up chocolate bars. I will not drink more than 1 beer in the weekday evenings.

Saying that someone has just put an apple doughnut on my desk ...

So once I've had that, that's it, no more unhealthy cakes or snacks between meals !


----------



## Arualsti (6 Jul 2014)

I started cycling and healthy eating about 2 weeks ago and I am so far finding it pretty easy and fun. I'm probably eating more than I did when I ate badly. I think I have lost about 10lbs so far (195-185) but I am not 100% sure on the numbers as I have only had a reliable set of scales for half a week. Still a long way to go though, trying to get down to a healthy weight of 120 lbs and most importantly, stay that weight!


----------



## Saluki (6 Jul 2014)

My 5:2 is going so well that I have chucked out the Weight Watchers books and the Slimming World books (The directory was out of date anyway).
I have now lost 20lbs making no effort at all diet wise. I don't fast the same 2 days always, it depends on how work and the week is going. I am cycling more and more and spending a lot of time practicing guitar as the time flies and I'm not thinking about food. I'm half way to target now so really chuffed.


----------



## jeltz (15 Jul 2014)

Lost half a stone so far since getting back on 2 wheels, gained a fair amount of muscle though so quite happy with the net figures overall. Still a lot of fat to shift but that I think that will continue to drop nicely.


----------



## Fubar (1 Aug 2014)

Finally, finally, finally hit my target weight of 12 stone - it's only taken me a year and a half! So in April 2013 I was 240lbs (just over 17 stone), now 168lbs (12 stone) so lost 72lbs in total - just over 5 stone. BMI now 27.9, still classed as overweight but I'm ok with that, I know by my waist reduction that I'm still going the right way. Been through numerous new clothes and had to have my wedding ring resized - twice!

I've realised along the way it's now a lifestyle not a diet (and cycling is a big part of that lifestyle) - easy to say, less easy to do but it has to be like that for me.


----------



## Biscuit (1 Aug 2014)

Fubar said:


> Finally, finally, finally hit my target weight of 12 stone - it's only taken me a year and a half! So in April 2013 I was 240lbs (just over 17 stone), now 168lbs (12 stone) so lost 72lbs in total - just over 5 stone. BMI now 27.9, still classed as overweight but I'm ok with that, I know by my waist reduction that I'm still going the right way. Been through numerous new clothes and had to have my wedding ring resized - twice!
> 
> I've realised along the way it's now a lifestyle not a diet (and cycling is a big part of that lifestyle) - easy to say, less easy to do but it has to be like that for me.



Congrats @Fubar brilliant news !!! Well done.


----------



## brand (4 Aug 2014)

Well done Fubar. Now make sure it stays of!​


----------



## brand (4 Aug 2014)

All of you stop going on about looking drawn. The reason some people look drawn to others is because they were fat before. If you should be 11 stone and your weight is 10 stone 7lb you are not dangerously underweight. Better to be under than over. 
Nor will you loose muscle and bone density (they are directly linked) if you reduce weight quickly. A ridiculous view. Your muscle and therefore your bone density is directly linked to the amount and type of exercise you do. 
Of course if you loose weight very quickly via calorie restriction you may lack the energy to keep your muscles at there previous size. This would not happen if your main exercise was weight training. More importantly loosing weight quickly is not good as it seems to always lead to yo yoing weight looses and gains. Of course you could say that about the 5:2 diet unless you are like me and intend on doing it for life


----------



## mick1836 (26 Aug 2014)

On Saturday I was able to forfill a dream thanks to my current 8st weight loss, a glider flight. 






One of the requirements for flying is that you have to be under 16st which I am NOW well under.


----------



## Batgirl (30 Aug 2014)

Oh my, those gliders don't give a lot of room @mick1836 ! I've watched them with interest in Hertfordshire but boy I didn't realise how truly unprotected you are... can you guess I'm afraid of heights? lol
Kudos to you though - 8 stone lost is amazing and your dream ticked off is fab too - though bet you want to get back for more.


----------



## Batgirl (30 Aug 2014)

Ok.. am cycling in here (slowly as a novice). 
I'm on medication (for Mental helath disorder) that has a side effect of eating too much.. and am prone to weight issues anyhow. I've gained a lot of weight this last year as stopped working out in the gym - stupid stupid idea. I was a competing power lifter, and competed (drug free) a few times. 

I am now back at the gym and cycling too (though short mileage and only started this last week). 

Last few days have been far from clean eating so my aim today is to clean things up. No rubbish, lots of water. Get my carbs down. Not completely low but bring them down considerably. 

As a guide to my activity - today I am doing 30 mins upper body weights then a 1 hour yoga class. Yesterday I did a spin class and day before cycled for 30 minutes (3.2 miles). 

So.. my first goal is to lose 5kg then beyond that I have a lot to lose so the goals will go something similar I expect. My 'work out' goals are to cycle at least 3x a week and to get to the gym a minimum of once a week. 

Ideally I'd like to add in a raw deadlift session - for a different goal but that I won't count at the moment as part of my goals but may replace supplementary weights. 

Phew.. didn't realise this would be so 'accountable'.


----------



## Batgirl (30 Aug 2014)

Fubar said:


> Finally, finally, finally hit my target weight of 12 stone - it's only taken me a year and a half! So in April 2013 I was 240lbs (just over 17 stone), now 168lbs (12 stone) so lost 72lbs in total - just over 5 stone. BMI now 27.9, still classed as overweight but I'm ok with that, I know by my waist reduction that I'm still going the right way. Been through numerous new clothes and had to have my wedding ring resized - twice!
> 
> I've realised along the way it's now a lifestyle not a diet (and cycling is a big part of that lifestyle) - easy to say, less easy to do but it has to be like that for me.


Well done 
I can totally relate on the 'has to be like that for me' I made that change but stupidly gave it up for being 'too busy' last year, and have gone right back to where I was and then some. 
I can do it again but this time no going back. 

don't be tempted to give up your new lifestyle.. or forget your great loss... ever!


----------



## screenman (30 Aug 2014)

HeroesFitness said:


> Porridge for breakfast is the best start for any one wishing to lose fat or keep lean, add some pine nuts, sunflower seeds, blueberries and use oat or almond milk.



The chef here makes a big bowl of cold porridge up for me which stays nice in the fridge for days, I can just dip in when I get the munchies.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (30 Aug 2014)

I'm 5ft 9 and have a broad frame. I started cycling in January and weighed 13st9 and I just been weighed at 12st9. I cycle once a week, usually 35-40 miles and wish I could do more but due to family commitments an unable to manage any more. Mileage alternates between my mountain and road bike.

I'm not on weight watchers, but have cut out snacks and very slightly reduce portion sizes. Last week I started a low GI meal plan and decided to give up the booze until christmas. I was drinking around 2-3 bottles of wine and 8-10 bottles of premium beer or ale a week so hopefully the weight should come off

My target is 12stone which falls within the upper BMI limit but given my frame I'll not get below that. Those calculators are based on average builds so BMI is not really a factor I'm going to pay much attention to.


----------



## Drago (30 Aug 2014)

I've been suffering from BPPV this year, which meant for 3 months no exercise. I could barely move without monumental bouts of nausea.

Weight crept up to 18st10lb, which didn't look bad on me because I'm so broad but now I'm cycling again (but not as much a previously...yet) and lifting again I'm quickly back down to 18st2lbs. With a few modifications to my diet (admittedly long overdue) I'm hoping to get back to my lean weight of 17st10lbs. I won't be winning any sprints, but never fail to finish a Sportive.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (30 Aug 2014)

I've seen this thread title many times but never read it.... silly me  I could have recorded the results of my bad habits and to help me when I'm feeling like eating something I'm not allowed 

At the start of the second half of the year 2013 I think I was about 16 st then weight started going up even more, By the beginning of Dec I was 18.5 st. then the weight started coming down with me not even trying. In Feb 2014 I was diagnosed with diabetes type 2 and the weight had already gone down to 17.5. My doctor said that because I wasn't feeling well I wasn't eating hence the sudden drop in weight.

Fast forward 6 months and a lot of cycling and dieting the results are coming. My Hb1 was 98 in Feb now down to 41 so like a normal non diabetic person, off the tablets and the weight is down to 14.5 st. I want to go down to 13 st.

1.83m or 6'

01-06-2013 --> 16 stones
01-12-2013 --> 18.5 stones
01-02-2014 --> 17.5 stones
30-08-2014 -> 14.5 stones


----------



## ColinJ (30 Aug 2014)

Drago said:


> I've been suffering from BPPV this year, which meant for 3 months no exercise. I could barely move without monumental bouts of nausea.


I had to look up what that is. Hmm - that doesn't sound good! Good luck getting over it.

Actually, that reminds me ... A friend of mine was suffering from it a year or two back and she hasn't mentioned it recently so it must have cleared up. I'll ask her about it next time I see her.


----------



## Drago (30 Aug 2014)

Thanks Colin. It's a f$@&+#g horrific illness. The only guaranteed cure is surgical removal of the affected inner ear, but I quite like mine where it is.

I'm on tablets now that interrupt the signal from the inner ear to the brain, so my brain has had to re learn how to figure out the body's orientation without that input, but I'm pretty much there now.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Aug 2014)

Drago said:


> Thanks Colin. It's a f$@&+#g horrific illness. The only guaranteed cure is surgical removal of the affected inner ear, but I quite like mine where it is.
> 
> I'm on tablets now that interrupt the signal from the inner ear to the brain, so my brain has had to re learn how to figure out the body's orientation without that input, but I'm pretty much there now.


I just spoke to my friend. Her doctor had told her that there were various possible causes for her problem, but she might have just had an inner ear infection. It seems to have gone now of its own accord.

I was just reading the info on patient.co.uk - have you tried the Epley manoeuvre and/or Brandt-Daroff exercises?


----------



## Batgirl (31 Aug 2014)

screenman said:


> The chef here makes a big bowl of cold porridge up for me which stays nice in the fridge for days, I can just dip in when I get the munchies.


Do you make this as normal? and heat it up.. intrigued.. I've heard of putting cold milk or water over oats and leaving soak in the fridge but wasn't up to much when I tasted it.. would need to sweeten with honey / fruit for me.. 

This might help in terms of my evening 'pudding' urge I have..


----------



## Batgirl (31 Aug 2014)

RRSODL said:


> I've seen this thread title many times but never read it.... silly me  I could have recorded the results of my bad habits and to help me when I'm feeling like eating something I'm not allowed
> 
> At the start of the second half of the year 2013 I think I was about 16 st then weight started going up even more, By the beginning of Dec I was 18.5 st. then the weight started coming down with me not even trying. In Feb 2014 I was diagnosed with diabetes type 2 and the weight had already gone down to 17.5. My doctor said that because I wasn't feeling well I wasn't eating hence the sudden drop in weight.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Maintained and progression since you started losing. Can I ask did the diabetes cause weight gain?


----------



## Freds Dad (31 Aug 2014)

Back in June 2013 my weight had crept up to 16st 12lb. I used to jog a bit but that decreased when I started getting knee pain so I put this down to the weight increase. 
It was in June that I decided along with the support of SWMBO that I needed to get my weight down so we both joined Slimming World. She didn't need to as she weighed around 8st 8lb but did it to support me. 

Fast forward to January 2014 and my weight was down to 14st 10lb and my painful knee had been operated on and the counsultant recommend cycling instead of jogging. I spent nearly 3 months off work after surgery complications and during this time it I seemed to read every article I could online about road bikes but didn't understand most of the language but I'm getting there.

I'm now down to 14st 2lb, cycling 3 times a week with a total of around 30 miles but plan to build this to 50 a week. I feel so much better, I have more energy and sleep better at night.

My target is do the London 100 next year if my entry is successful and I will build towards that distance over the next 11 months.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (31 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Congratulations! Maintained and progression since you started losing. Can I ask did the diabetes cause weight gain?


I think it was the other way around. After the summer last year I hardly did any cycling or other type of exercise. I cannot let it happened again this winter. Too much food intake surely caused the diabetes ( excess weight has associated risks but you hear them and you think that happens to other people.) I'm dissapointed that the doctor didn't say anything at all. Never mentioned I was at risk and I stupidly assumed people above 20 stones were the ones to worry about diabetes.
I remember a conversation I had with my doctor about weight and health issues in general many years ago. A very informal conversation in the living room of my house He was saying that people like us (same hight and age) as long as we are size 36" we are fine, at the time I was size 34". Maybe when I went to 38+ I never felt that I was too far from the magic number and gave me a sence of security. Too late now, I just wish I was more careful with my diet and exercise. For 3 months I was craving sweets and chocolates something that had never been a problem before.
I now eat more or less everything but in small portions. The only thing I eat as much as I want are salads.... which is my savour because I'm always hungry without it. I'm supposed to do 20 min a day of exercise but I do 3 or more times that most days. I'm supposed to keep my alcohol intake to a minimum but I hardly drink, I can go for months without any drink at all so that is an easy one for me.


----------



## Batgirl (31 Aug 2014)

RRSODL said:


> I think it was the other way around. After the summer last year I hardly did any cycling or other type of exercise. I cannot let it happened again this winter. Too much food intake surely caused the diabetes ( excess weight has associated risks but you hear them and you think that happens to other people.) I'm dissapointed that the doctor didn't say anything at all. Never mentioned I was at risk and I stupidly assumed people above 20 stones were the ones to worry about diabetes.
> I remember a conversation I had with my doctor about weight and health issues in general many years ago. A very informal conversation in the living room of my house He was saying that people like us (same hight and age) as long as we are size 36" we are fine, at the time I was size 34". Maybe when I went to 38+ I never felt that I was too far from the magic number and gave me a sence of security. Too late now, I just wish I was more careful with my diet and exercise. For 3 months I was craving sweets and chocolates something that had never been a problem before.
> I now eat more or less everything but in small portions. The only thing I eat as much as I want are salads.... which is my savour because I'm always hungry without it. I'm supposed to do 20 min a day of exercise but I do 3 or more times that most days. I'm supposed to keep my alcohol intake to a minimum but I hardly drink, I can go for months without any drink at all so that is an easy one for me.


Thanks so much for the insight and advice. I am a bit worried as the medication I'm on can raise blood sugars and I'm already in the risk category as have gained weight over the last year. I always struggle with my weight so it's playing on my mind a bit. I might even get a home kit to test myself now and then to make sure it's not being ignored if there is anything wrong. The GP and my psychiatrist don't do any physical checks not even weight. 
I'll keep on doing as I am and as you say salads / small portions help, also high protein for me I find balances my blood sugars a bit better for longer periods.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (31 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Thanks so much for the insight and advice. I am a bit worried as the medication I'm on can raise blood sugars and I'm already in the risk category as have gained weight over the last year. I always struggle with my weight so it's playing on my mind a bit. I might even get a home kit to test myself now and then to make sure it's not being ignored if there is anything wrong. The GP and my psychiatrist don't do any physical checks not even weight.
> I'll keep on doing as I am and as you say salads / small portions help, also high protein for me I find balances my blood sugars a bit better for longer periods.



Definitely, a form of checking your blood sugar is a good idea. The doctor has me on urine test strips which work quite well I feel. I also have blood testing device but I think that works better for people that are on insulin and need to know how low or high their blood sugar level is, perhaps you would be better off with one of these devices but make sure you get one that is not for people on insulin.


----------



## Batgirl (31 Aug 2014)

RRSODL said:


> Definitely, a form of checking your blood sugar is a good idea. The doctor has me on urine test strips which work quite well I feel. I also have blood testing device but I think that works better for people that are on insulin and need to know how low or high their blood sugar level is, perhaps you would be better off with one of these devices but make sure you get one that is not for people on insulin.


Thanks  I'm likely being over cautious but they don't seem to check anything in giving out meds only if I went on Lithium would blood tests be needed.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (31 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Thanks  I'm likely being over cautious but they don't seem to check anything in giving out meds only if I went on Lithium would blood tests be needed.


Sorry but I have no idea. Perhaps asking your pharmacist is the way forward.

Good luck


----------



## screenman (1 Sep 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Do you make this as normal? and heat it up.. intrigued.. I've heard of putting cold milk or water over oats and leaving soak in the fridge but wasn't up to much when I tasted it.. would need to sweeten with honey / fruit for me..
> 
> This might help in terms of my evening 'pudding' urge I have..



Apologies for the late reply. This is the sort of thing my wife makes http://recipes.sparkpeople.com/recipe-detail.asp?recipe=2217504
Although it changes each time she makes it as she uses many different things.

Just about to have some now prior to going swimming, yummy.


----------



## Batgirl (1 Sep 2014)

screenman said:


> Apologies for the late reply. This is the sort of thing my wife makes http://recipes.sparkpeople.com/recipe-detail.asp?recipe=2217504
> Although it changes each time she makes it as she uses many different things.
> 
> Just about to have some now prior to going swimming, yummy.


Thanks - no issue on lateness don't worry  

I've just had warm porridge but will try this soon for sure.


----------



## Batgirl (1 Sep 2014)

RRSODL said:


> Sorry but I have no idea. Perhaps asking your pharmacist is the way forward.
> 
> Good luck


It's ok, the urine strips are something I can do myself, and just keep an eye out. just the side effects of new med worried me. I'll speak to my Dr too. 

Good luck managing yours and hope you find diet does the job.


----------



## Drago (1 Sep 2014)

@colin, tried the Epley dance, both myself many times and supervised by a Doc. Neg result I'm afraid. I've discovered a guy I know is also a sufferer, like me controlled with meds, and the manoeuvre didn't work for him either.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (6 Sep 2014)

Morning weight in: 12st 6lbs

That's 3lbs off since last weigh in and only 6lbs to target. A simple diet of 2 weta ix in the morning, 2 wraps for lunch (salad plus main filler eg tuna, chicken) and a good sized healthy meal on an evening. I've also cut out diary except for milk in breakfast and 3 cups of tea, not touched alcohol in 3 weeks and am cycling a little further and with better recovery times.

All in all I feel good for it


----------



## IncoherentJeff (9 Sep 2014)

Right I've decided to join the weight watchers thread, writing my measurements down might help me loose it.

My weight sky rocketed after a dislocated patella in 2008 when I stopped nearly all exercise, reaching 16stone.
Lost a stone & a half in 2011 during a year of shift manufacturing work, my diet got a lot worse but hard labour helped out as I didn't change my exercise levels.
My weight has sky rocketed again since I got a desk job. I've cycled for leisure (782miles in 2.5years according to Strava) but not enough to impact my weight/fitness.
Bringing me where I am today 6 foot (183cm), 111KG (17st 7lbs or 245lbs) and a 36" waist.

Rather than trying yoyo diets I'm slowly changing my eating habits. Successfully cut out all energy drink 3 months ago, now trying to monitor my portion size & choosing healthier options when eating out. 
Started commuting to work by bicycle in addition to the leisure cycling at weekends and restarted the Couch to 5K jogging plan tonight. Completed the 1st week before but got shin splits so stopped for a fortnight until today that is.

As a goal I've signed up to the Great Manchester Run (10K) in May 2015. Also looking for a cycling goal.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (16 Sep 2014)

Kevoffthetee said:


> Morning weight in: 12st 6lbs
> 
> That's 3lbs off since last weigh in and only 6lbs to target. A simple diet of 2 wetabix in the morning, 2 wraps for lunch (salad plus main filler eg tuna, chicken) and a good sized healthy meal on an evening. I've also cut out diary except for milk in breakfast and 3 cups of tea, not touched alcohol in 3 weeks and am cycling a little further and with better recovery times.
> 
> All in all I feel good for it


A week since my last weigh in and I'm gutted, nothing shifted. I've stuck to the diet with the exception of bangers&mash for tea on Sunday after a 41miler with the club.

I can't change the diet as there isn't much there to begin with and unfortunately family ties means I still only get out on the bike once a week.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Sep 2014)

Kevoffthetee said:


> A week since my last weigh in and I'm gutted, nothing shifted. I've stuck to the diet with the exception of bangers&mash for tea on Sunday after a 41miler with the club.
> 
> I can't change the diet as there isn't much there to begin with and unfortunately family ties means I still only get out on the bike once a week.




Can't you do a ½ hour cycle blast in the early mornings or evenings when kids/family are in bed?


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2014)

I have found out that my scales underread by about 5 pounds. I have been weighed on 5 or 6 other scales at hospitals and health centres and all of those gave readings several pounds higher than mine. Still, my scales give an idea of progress and I can get a more accurate figure by just adding 5 pounds to whatever they display.

So ... yesterday's reading of 11 st 9 lbs was 5 stone lighter than my maximum weight 3 or 4 years ago of 16 st 9 lbs! True weight down from 17 stone to 12 stone. My waist measurement is down from 51 inches to 34 inches.

I will get another 5-7 pounds off and stop there. I already have some loose skin and bad stretch marks, but that is the price to pay for getting obese, then slim again.

The weight loss has transformed my life. I had been getting painful knees and struggling to get out of chairs or walk up or down hills or stairs. The pains have now gone and I am walking as freely as I did 25 years ago. My cycling has also been transformed - I am using the granny ring on my bike much less frequently these days and enjoying Yorkshire's hills rather than feeling tortured by them.

Obesity was a big factor in the serious health problems that I have suffered over the past 2 years, so I am highly motivated to keep my weight down.

Maybe I will hit my weight target before the winter sets in? TBH, I do not mind how long it takes for the last few pounds to come off. I could lose 5 pounds in 3 weeks if I really made an effort, but prefer to let my 5:2 fasting regime reduce the weight more gently. I am looking forward to having to eat more next year to maintain my weight!

Good luck if you are fighting 'the battle of the bulge'!


----------



## bowtomephil (16 Sep 2014)

Kevoffthetee said:


> A week since my last weigh in and I'm gutted, nothing shifted. I've stuck to the diet with the exception of bangers&mash for tea on Sunday after a 41miler with the club.
> 
> I can't change the diet as there isn't much there to begin with and unfortunately family ties means I still only get out on the bike once a week.



Your body does adapt to what you do, so keep doing the same thing. I remember I did 190 miles riding in one week, ate less than my allocated calories a day all week and put on a pound. Eventually it came off.


----------



## brand (22 Sep 2014)

Kevoffthetee said:


> A week since my last weigh in and I'm gutted, nothing shifted. I've stuck to the diet with the exception of bangers&mash for tea on Sunday after a 41miler with the club.
> 
> I can't change the diet as there isn't much there to begin with and unfortunately family ties means I still only get out on the bike once a week.


I know a lot of people wouldn't be happy doing this but an exercise bike does work. It will keep you fit for the weekend although from what people used to say in the gym it was harder to do to exercise at home than going to gym. Having the family around buggered it up. Just a thought.


----------



## brand (22 Sep 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I have found out that my scales underread by about 5 pounds. I have been weighed on 5 or 6 other scales at hospitals and health centres and all of those gave readings several pounds higher than mine. Still, my scales give an idea of progress and I can get a more accurate figure by just adding 5 pounds to whatever they display.


Exactly all you need is scale that is accurate in its inaccuracy. I am now 11stone 12lb and today is the first day of my 5:2. I would expect to be 12 stone plus today but been cycling around foraging a lot more. But I have to go to Manchester this week and sit about the house doing nothing other than eat....arhh also I have been really lazy with the weight training so have a bit of gut despite losing weight. Very annoying losing weight while gaining a bit of a belly.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (22 Sep 2014)

Morning all, jumped on the scales this morning and I'm 12 stone 3 lbs, so a couple of lbs off. I'm backing off on the dieting now as there isn't much left on my broad frame but I am now going back to eating they way I did as I feel better for the healthier lifestyle 

If I can get to 12 stone and maintain it I'll be ecstatic


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2014)

Kevoffthetee said:


> I'm backing off on the dieting now as there isn't much left on my broad frame but I am now going back to eating they way I did as I feel better for the healthier lifestyle


Did you mean "*not* going back"?


----------



## Kevoffthetee (22 Sep 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Did you mean "*not* going back"?


yep indeedi


----------



## brand (30 Sep 2014)

Do I need to say anything??


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2014)

brand said:


>


AKA a 'penilectomy'!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Sep 2014)

Currently weighing in at 9stone 9 (I'm 5' 8")


My usual weight is 10 Stone (+/- a pound or so)


----------



## brand (30 Sep 2014)

ColinJ said:


> AKA a 'penilectomy'!


I wish you wouldn't say things like that. It makes check to see if I measure up!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2014)

brand said:


> I wish you wouldn't say things like that. It makes check to see if I measure up!


Sorry - a '_partial_ penilectomy'!


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Can't you do a ½ hour cycle blast in the early mornings or evenings when kids/family are in bed?


Apparently, according to several websites [and Mrs A_T's opinion] you really need to eat/ drink a base level of 1200 calories a day otherwise your body assumes starvation rations and your metabolism slows down reducing your ability to metabolise fat... + try a minimum of half an hour a day of cardiovascular/ muscular exercise in your house- no need to go outside or to a gym- balancing/ stretching/ simple sit-ups and push ups would do to start with and lifting exercises starting with 2 full bottles of water then progressing to full 2 litre bottles. If you can break a sweat over a half an hour session you're doing enough to start.


----------



## brand (1 Oct 2014)

brand said:


> Manchester this week and sit about the house doing nothing other than eat....arhh also I have been really lazy with the weight training so have a bit of gut despite losing weight. Very annoying losing weight while gaining a bit of a belly.


Yep gaining weight big time. If I could walk to hospital it wouldn't be so bad but knee won't take 4 x 3 mile walks a day. I struggle with one.


----------



## brand (1 Oct 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> Apparently, according to several websites [and Mrs A_T's opinion] you really need to eat/ drink a base level of 1200 calories a day otherwise your body assumes starvation rations and your metabolism slows down reducing your ability to metabolise fat... + try a minimum of half an hour a day of cardiovascular/ muscular exercise in your house- no need to go outside or to a gym- balancing/ stretching/ simple sit-ups and push ups would do to start with and lifting exercises starting with 2 full bottles of water then progressing to full 2 litre bottles. If you can break a sweat over a half an hour session you're doing enough to start.


Not having that. I notice no fall off in ability to exercise. Now if you were to do no exercise then your body would lose muscle anyway as you don't need it.


----------



## Archie_tect (1 Oct 2014)

You're right brand, not eating doesn't prohibit your ability to exercise- it's just that without a base level of calories every day our bodies send chemical signals to our brains [apparently] to conserve energy so our metabolism slows and we use fewer calories day to day....


----------



## brand (1 Oct 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> You're right brand, not eating doesn't prohibit your ability to exercise- it's just that without a base level of calories every day our bodies send chemical signals to our brains [apparently] to conserve energy so our metabolism slows and we use fewer calories day to day....


Well it won't effect me for a while as am in Manchester seeing my mother in hospital. To be fair I should be continuing the 5:2 diet as she is not here to nag me but I can't be arsed. Which makes it all the more depressing being in Manchester and not in Lincolnshire that is.


----------



## Archie_tect (1 Oct 2014)

I was wondering about the 5:2 diet, because you'd expect people to have mentioned the slower metabolism effect if it's true... perhaps it takes a lot longer than 2 days for the starvation mode to kick in... I'll have a ferret on Google!

Hope your mum's OK.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> I was wondering about the 5:2 diet, because you'd expect people to have mentioned the slower metabolism effect if it's true... perhaps it takes a lot longer than 2 days for the starvation mode to kick in... I'll have a ferret on Google!


Let's see what Michael Mosley (5:2 doctor) has to say about that (LINK) ...

Q: _Will it put me into ‘starvation mode’?_

A: _This is another very common myth. The initial response of your body to a reduction in calories is to increase your metabolic rate. This is because, in our hunter-gatherer past, survival in times of food shortage would have depended on our becoming more active, going out to hunt and look for food. Only under conditions of extreme calorie deprivation, when we have been for weeks without enough food and our body fat has fallen dramatically does the body go into “starvation mode”. IF is not the same as crash dieting. Starvation mode does not happen if you cut your calories for a day!!_


----------



## brand (7 Oct 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> I was wondering about the 5:2 diet, because you'd expect people to have mentioned the slower metabolism effect if it's true... perhaps it takes a lot longer than 2 days for the starvation mode to kick in... I'll have a ferret on Google!
> 
> Hope your mum's OK.


No she isn't. Having to put her in a residential home to avoid a worthless pair of grandchildren looking after her as my drug addict brother just disappeared to Spain without leaving any way of contacting him?? Been here for 2 weeks, feels like a lifetime. Visited 8 maybe 10 homes twice. 2nd visit later maybe 6-7pm. Found one home which was almost a last hope putting there "inmates" to bed at 6pm. C****. Had to bluff my way in to a few places (due to lastness) apart from the latter most were good. Where I live one bus a week but here alway catching the wrong bus or getting off at the wrong stop. Last place was best. Staggeringly the so-called non profit making ones were by far the most expensive AND not the best. To be fair not bad either. But £400 a week privately owned (really good but no vacancies) compared to "non profit" £750 and £660. As it happened best was £445 privately owned. A real beauty. Loved the place promised they would supply free cake and meals when I was visiting.... a deal breaker. Another 10 days and I will escape from this shoot hole. Apples are almost finished not speck of cider made. Such is.


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Oct 2014)

Free cake... sounds like a good place!
... best of luck brand.


----------



## mgarl10024 (10 Oct 2014)

What a great thread. 

As someone who is 17st 6lbs (111kg), and 5,10 (177cm), my BMI is 35.4. 
My GP is advising that Blood Pressure and Glucose levels are rising, so I'm keen to turn this around.

Trouble is, my diet is pretty good but not perfect, and I work a 60hr week (sitting at a desk or on a bus).
I think the main areas for me will be trying to get those activity levels up, and those portions down.

I've just skimmed the last few pages but will have to read more.


----------



## Yorksman (14 Oct 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> I was wondering about the 5:2 diet, because you'd expect people to have mentioned the slower metabolism effect if it's true... perhaps it takes a lot longer than 2 days for the starvation mode to kick in... I'll have a ferret on Google!



The original Michael Mosely programme on this was to do with reducing the IGF hormone in the body, which it does, but the weight loss aspect is the one which has grabbed people's attention.

The 5:2 diet is really just a small modifciation to Alternate Day Fasting which is studied in the peer literature, for example:

Alternate day fasting for weight loss in normal weight and overweight subjects: a randomized controlled trial
*Conclusion*: These findings suggest that ADF is effective for weight loss and cardio-protection in normal weight and overweight adults, though further research implementing larger sample sizes is required before solid conclusion can be reached.

or

Dietary and physical activity adaptations to alternate day modified fasting: implications for optimal weight loss
*Conclusion:* These findings indicate that obese subjects quickly adapt to ADMF, and that changes in energy/
macronutrient intake, hunger, and maintenance of physical activity play a role in influencing rate of weight loss by
ADMF.

ADF is one of a number of intermittent fasting schedules but there is no real surprise in why it works for many people. It is not alchemy. The fasting days require the subject to eat 25% of what they normally eat whereas the feast days are unrestricted. However, it has been observed that although people do eat more, it tends to be around 125% of their normal intake. So in a six day cycle they have 3 x 125% and 3 x 25% of their normal calorie intake, saving 150% of what they would otherwise eat in a 6 days period. It's just calorie reduction but psychologically more acceptable for many people who think that calorie control involves eating lettuce and spring onions.

You can of course prepare and cook your own food and eat healthily and lose weight, if you have spare time. Many people don't however and the day dominated by travel and work. If one is more or less forced to keep eating the same stuff, mostly fast food, convenience food or ready meals, ADF regimes are a promising solution.


----------



## The Jogger (27 Oct 2014)

A combination of 5:2 or ADF with a High Fat Low Carb on eat days is perfect for not only losing weight but also reducing glucose and the risk of many diseases.


----------



## MarkF (4 Dec 2014)

mgarl10024 said:


> Trouble is, my diet is pretty good but not perfect, and I work a 60hr week (sitting at a desk or on a bus).



After years of working with the same small, fit & healthy group, I am now working part-time at a hospital, I was shocked at how many NHS staff are fat (in a workplace surrounded by healthy eating info) and the admin bods, well, they sit in small rooms (often windowless), all day, they are 75%+ obese! It's hard to see how they can do anything but put on weight.

1000's of staff and I can count the cycles on one hand.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2014)

I feel like I am within about 7 pounds of the size I want to get to now. I am down to a 34 inch waist from a maximum of nearly 55 inches. It would be nice to lose another couple of inches but no big deal if I don't. 

The last stubborn fat is starting to shift and I think that will go in the spring once I start upping my cycling miles after the winter.

After that, I will have to start eating more to maintain that weight. That's a problem that I am looking forward to having!


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (15 Dec 2014)

My weight has ballooned after an accident in July. I cant really do any exercise and sitting at home all day not doing anything. I am now up to 13 1/2 stone from 12 stone pre accident. I cant wait to get the all clear to go out on my bike again and try to lose a bit of timber.


----------



## The Jogger (15 Dec 2014)

Diet is the main way to lose the weight, exercise is secondary. Look at low carb high fat or the 5:2, why wait when you can do something about it now. You don't sound massively over weight unless you are very short.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (15 Dec 2014)

I am only 5ft 10 tall. Unfortunatley I have been told I am not allowed to diet as apparentely it will hinder the process of the bones in my neck joining back together. I have carried on eating like I did when I was cycling 200miles a week. I know I should stop, but I am bored, sitting at home and not being able to do anything. I think I need more self control or shorter arms so i cant reach the cupboards!


----------



## Kevoffthetee (28 Dec 2014)

How is everyone doing compared to this time last year?

Boxing Day 2013: 13st 10lbs
Boxing Day 2014: 12st 8lbs

I've put on 4 lbs as the tempurature has dropped and xmas got closer due to not getting out as much on the bike due to a lack of funds and winter tyres. The Pug also needed an overhaul service so has been put away until spring.

My aim for 2015 is to be a stable 12stone and cut down on alcohol


----------



## Orville (31 Dec 2014)

Martin Archer said:


> I am only 5ft 10 tall. Unfortunatley I have been told I am not allowed to diet as apparentely it will hinder the process of the bones in my neck joining back together. I have carried on eating like I did when I was cycling 200miles a week. I know I should stop, but I am bored, sitting at home and not being able to do anything. I think I need more self control or shorter arms so i cant reach the cupboards!



I can certainly relate. My injury happened 3 1/2 years ago and I am only now back on a trainer for next cycling season. Hills won't be my friend for quite a while I am afraid.


----------



## screenman (31 Dec 2014)

I have lost 8lb in the last two weeks, but not the way I was hoping too. All without any excersise at all, just by not eating much.


----------



## stevey (31 Dec 2014)

Since my accident in Aug i have put on around 8lbs but do feel stronger, so i will work on the weight loss when i start cycling proper (More often).
Although i do feel the extra going uphills.


----------



## screenman (31 Dec 2014)

A few people going the wrong way it seems, there is never a better time to start eating healthier than right now.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2014)

Kevoffthetee said:


> How is everyone doing compared to this time last year?
> 
> ...
> 
> My aim for 2015 is to be a stable 12stone and cut down on alcohol


Already cut out the alcohol, and already got down to about 12 stone from a stone heavier a year ago. 

I would like to lose another couple of inches round the waist, so maybe another 7 or 8 pounds? After that, I will have to start eating more, which will be a nice problem to have!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Dec 2014)

It's about time I rejoined this thread. I just weighed myself and was shocked to find I'm fifteen stone! This year has sucked for cycling so here's to a killer year of pedaling in 2015. 

Time to download the sparkpeople app again methinks!


----------



## mustang1 (31 Dec 2014)

I eat a lot of chocolates and cakes. I've quit eating crisps and soda drinks ages ago. In October I didn't eat any chocolate and I hoped to continue that into November and December. It didnt work out so I will go for:

*NO JUNK JANUARY*

Idk what my current weight is and nor do I want to check (maybe 91 or 92kg) but my target is 88kg. Easily achievable you may think but my will power sucks. 

I was gonna start a new threat but saw this one. So starting from right now (31 Dec 2014 @ 1600 local), until the end of January, no junk for me. I will post here if I eat junk, then I want you all to curse me. 

Feel free to join in NO JUNK JANUARY if you are in a similar position.


----------



## busdennis (2 Jan 2015)

forgot to get weighed yesterday (01/01/15) and after competing in the ripley castle cx race so weight gain over xmas/newyear is 7lbs. I had already gained 7lbs since my last TT race in September so this morning im 15st 7lbs. first goal would to get back under 15st asap


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2015)

Martin Archer said:


> I am only 5ft 10 tall. Unfortunatley I have been told I am not allowed to diet as apparentely it will hinder the process of the bones in my neck joining back together. I have carried on eating like I did when I was cycling 200miles a week. I know I should stop, but I am bored, sitting at home and not being able to do anything. I think I need more self control or shorter arms so i cant reach the cupboards!



I think then maybe the answer is too not diet, but also not eat so much you are putting on weight.

I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2015)

Mustang how tall are you?


----------



## uclown2002 (2 Jan 2015)

161 lbs as of 01/01/15 which seems fine for 5'10", but a stone heavier than a year ago when I was what I consider my ideal weight.
3 months off the bike due to a bad accident was the primary cause but I'll be back down to 147 lbs by the end of March.

*"If it is important to you, you will find a way. If not, you’ll find an excuse".*


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2015)

uclown2002 said:


> 161 lbs as of 01/01/15 which seems fine for 5'10", but a stone heavier than a year ago when I was what I consider my ideal weight.
> 3 months off the bike due to a bad accident was the primary cause but I'll be back down to 147 lbs by the end of March.



I think we kid ourselves, I know I used to.

The main cause of getting fatter is eating to much. It has less to do with lack of excersise.

See you at 147 that is my aim.


----------



## david k (2 Jan 2015)

im 6 foot 2 inch and 18 stone 1 lbs

want to lose 2 stone

last years focus was on mileage, this years on weight loss and therefore diet


----------



## uclown2002 (2 Jan 2015)

screenman said:


> I think we kid ourselves, I know I used to.
> 
> The main cause of getting fatter is eating to much. It has less to do with lack of excersise.
> 
> See you at 147 that is my aim.



I'm certainly not kidding myself as I overindulged when incapacitated, but was difficult not doing usual 1000 plus miles a month.

When do you expect to reach 147 lbs?


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2015)

Before March 20th


----------



## uclown2002 (2 Jan 2015)

screenman said:


> Before March 20th



Reasonable target for me also; good luck


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (2 Jan 2015)

screenman said:


> I think then maybe the answer is too not diet, but also not eat so much you are putting on weight.
> 
> I wish you a speedy recovery.



I know why I am putting it on, its part boredom and partly because I am still eating as if I am doing 200 miles a week. I have now got the Mrs on board and we will watch what we eat now. I should hear about the MRI I had over Christmas and if the bones have healed. If that is sorted, I can start restricting calories.
Well I started riding again on Jan 1st. Only 11 miles, I have set a target of 300 miles for January and I want to be able to do a 40 mile ride by the end of the month.


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2015)

That is a high target for just starting back, even more so if we get rubbish weather, I hope you get it.

Getting the wife on board is not easy, mine is the same and tries to feed me for high mileage. She got the message after about 2 months of my nagging.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (2 Jan 2015)

screenman said:


> That is a high target for just starting back, even more so if we get rubbish weather, I hope you get it.
> 
> Getting the wife on board is not easy, mine is the same and tries to feed me for high mileage. She got the message after about 2 months of my nagging.


Its only 10 miles a day As I am off work I am hoping to be able to keep to it, although I certainly feel worse after todays ride than I did yesterday.


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2015)

Martin Archer said:


> Its only 10 miles a day As I am off work I am hoping to be able to keep to it, although I certainly feel worse after todays ride than I did yesterday.



Take it easy for a few weeks, nothing to be gained by forcing it.

I normally train 10 hours a week, after having this virus, I will not worry if it takes me 8 weeks to get back there.


----------



## pauldavid (2 Jan 2015)

T


----------



## mustang1 (6 Jan 2015)

screenman said:


> Mustang how tall are you?


1.82m.

Today I had a boring day and thus had some chocolate craving but I resisted. Then some stuff didn't work out that I was *really* looking forward to and had chocolate craving all evening. Still, I resisted.


----------



## screenman (6 Jan 2015)

mustang1 said:


> 1.82m.
> 
> Today I had a boring day and thus had some chocolate craving but I resisted. Then some stuff didn't work out that I was *really* looking forward to and had chocolate craving all evening. Still, I resisted.



You sound like you are getting there, enjoy saying no to your inner sweet eater.


----------



## potsy (9 Jan 2015)

3 days into my new regime, really need to stick to this one fkr a while.
Am probably as heavy now as at any time in my life, initially want to lose 20lbs before Colin's forum ride at the end of March, long term will need another 20lb I reckon.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (9 Jan 2015)

1 week into the new year and I only put in 4 lbs over the festive period and am currently 12st10lbs. I want to shift the 4 lbs quick sharpish then go for the other 6 lbs which I struggled to shift last year. 

I bought some new clothes in the sales as but other clothes were a tad on the large side after shifting 20lbs last year and dropping to a 32" waist. 

I will be treating myself to a new bike once I hit 12stone so here I go


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2015)

potsy said:


> 3 days into my new regime, really need to stick to this one fkr a while.
> Am probably as heavy now as at any time in my life, initially want to lose 20lbs before Colin's forum ride at the end of March, long term will need another 20lb I reckon.


You've done it before, so you can do it again! 

I know from experience that keeping the weight off is much harder than losing it in the first place. I got slim about 15 years ago but started putting weight on again the following winter. It didn't worry me that much because "_I will soon get it off again in the summer_". Only I didn't - it took me another 5 years! (And then I went through the whole cycle again after that. )


----------



## Turdus philomelos (9 Jan 2015)

Ditto. Loosing the seven stone was in retrospect easy. As you say the hardest thing is not to fall back into the old eating habits.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (9 Jan 2015)

I lost 4lbs this week. Wont take long to lose 2 stone at this rate!


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2015)

Turdus philomelos said:


> Ditto. Loosing the seven stone was in retrospect easy. As you say the hardest thing is not to fall back into the old eating habits.


The only reason that I am confident that I won't get fat again this time round is that my recent problems finally scared me into taking the health risks more seriously! 

I saw figures showing that obese men of my height are 5 times more likely to suffer clotting problems than short, slim men. The vein damage caused by my previous clots multiplies that risk several times more so if I became obese again I would be at grave risk of popping my clogs somewhat earlier than I had planned ...

I will give the massive belly a miss from now on. Abstaining from alcohol and following a 5:2 fasting regime enables me to do that without having to deprive myself of the food I enjoy.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (10 Jan 2015)

Though not as any where near as serious as your health problems, my body was creaming that it's chassis couldn't take much more of carrying the bulk.
Plus it was making cycling up hills very difficult.

What worked for me was Paul McKenna. His programme got my eating habits and portion sizes back on track. However, I do think the main problem is genetics and just how much science has fiddled with our food, but hey, that's another topic.


----------



## uclown2002 (10 Jan 2015)

Keep it up guys!

"Motivation gets you started; habit keeps you going"


----------



## busdennis (12 Jan 2015)

disappointed this morning to find my weekly weight loss was zero. Diet being much improved since the festive season but only got out on the bike once due to a crappy virus
weight = 15 stone 7


----------



## screenman (12 Jan 2015)

busdennis said:


> disappointed this morning to find my weekly weight loss was zero. Diet being much improved since the festive season but only got out on the bike once due to a crappy virus
> weight = 15 stone 7



I lost 8 or 9lb over Xmas without hardly getting out of bed, so you can do it without excercise you just have to eat less.


----------



## skid100 (12 Jan 2015)

Interval training will really help as its the quickest way to gain lean muscle and keeps the fat burn going for longer!
Don't have a sports drink or gels as this is just putting back the calories you are using unless its a really long ride. The average person has 90mins of stored glucose for moderate riding so we don't need to add anymore within that period. After your ride take some quality protein and nutrient rich foods not carbs. 
The body will have ben burning fat during the ride and will continue unless you give it simple sugars.
All of this said but if you are diabetic then non of this applies!
30 min sessions of high and low intensity will do the trick, fat weighs the same as lean muscle so don't get too focused on the numbers.
Have a look at fartlec training - no a reference to flatulence! 
Happy cycling!


----------



## skid100 (12 Jan 2015)

screenman said:


> I lost 8 or 9lb over Xmas without hardly getting out of bed, so you can do it without excercise you just have to eat less.


Calories in v calories out! its so true!


----------



## Phyllosc (17 Jan 2015)

Hi Guys

I'm new to Cycle Chat and like a few others around here trying to lose some weight. So far I've had some success. Starting in October last year I've lost 10 kilos. I'm back on my bike after way too many years off it. I did the sensible thing and started easy with low miles and effort but today I set a new distance record with 38 miles, most of it in sleet or rain! 

Last Monday I tipped the scales at 111.1kgs. I've not been too active this week but fingers crossed for tomorrow when I climb aboard the scales again...

Dave


----------



## mick1836 (19 Jan 2015)

skid100 said:


> Calories in v calories out! its so true!



NOT rocket science


----------



## MarkF (19 Jan 2015)

At 82kg buck nekkid, I am bang on at 6'1", last September whilst waiting for my mother in hospital, I used the ward scales and was surprised to see I weighed 87.8kg, ok, it was after my holidays but even so, it had certainly crept on.  I decided to cut nothing out, but if I wasn't hungry then I wouldn't eat, no matter if it was lunchtime or whatever. Weighed myself on the same scales last week and I now weigh 83.7kg, seeing as I wasn't nekkid, that'd be about 82kg.


----------



## shadow master (19 Jan 2015)

calories vs calories out...if only it was as simple as that! A calorie is a calorie until you eat it! The body does not process calories from sugar the same as calories from protein for example,until you understand this weight loss is a game of yo yo


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (1 Feb 2015)

Well January has yielded a loss of 1/2 stone. i am happy with that. My fitness is on the up and I hope to see bigger improvements in February.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2015)

MarkF said:


> At 82kg buck nekkid, I am bang on at 6'1", last September whilst waiting for my mother in hospital, I used the ward scales and was surprised to see I weighed 87.8kg, ok, it was after my holidays but even so, it had certainly crept on.  I decided to cut nothing out, but if I wasn't hungry then I wouldn't eat, no matter if it was lunchtime or whatever. Weighed myself on the same scales last week and I now weigh 83.7kg, seeing as I wasn't nekkid, that'd be about 82kg.


Same height as me!

My peak pre-illness weight (nekkid) was about 108 kg. I was weighed at a routine hospital appointment on Friday after taking off my hat, gloves, scarf and jacket, but still wearing everything else - 80.6 kg, so call that 80!

28 kg lost (nearly 62 lbs, or 4 st 6 lbs). I reckon another 3 or 4 kg will do me.


----------



## potsy (1 Feb 2015)

9lb off since returning to work on the 5th January, if I can continue the healthier eating then should see more loss in February.
Must however get back on the bike, not even 100 miles done so far this year, used to do that every week


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2015)

potsy said:


> 9lb off since returning to work on the 5th January, if I can continue the healthier eating then should see more loss in February.
> Must however get back on the bike, not even 100 miles done so far this year, used to do that every week


Well done - I knew you could do it!

Keep it up, and don't let it slip away again this time after reaching your target.

Don't forget - we can knock up a Waddington forum ride at short notice if you ever get a free Saturday or Sunday!


----------



## Saluki (23 Feb 2015)

1st Weigh day on the Exante Diet that the doc said to do (I got a code for quite a lot of money off from her). It's been quite a rough 1st week with Saturday being a particular nightmare where I did crumble and have a bit of toast. However, on the scales today 4lb off and I've lost inches off my body. Very pleased. Onwards to week 2 now.
I have to say that the support over at the Exante forums from the ladies and gents doing the same diet is really good. Lots of advice on how to make the pre-packed food better. (generally involving chilli powder, ice cubes, black pepper and zero noodles - not all at the same time)


----------



## Beebo (2 Mar 2015)

My new year diet has stalled, so i am now on the 5 2 diet. 
My will power is too weak to keep up a calorie controlled diet on a 24 7 basis, so i hope i can manage sticking to the two days,

Monday and wednesday will be my fast days.
Today has been my first day.


----------



## Jackswan (4 Mar 2015)

Finding it very hard to lose any weight. Been back riding for about 7 weeks, from barely able to complete 4 miles, now up to 36 miles with ease.
Think I started at 112 KG, now 110Kg, thought I would have lost a bit more than this!
Obviously much fitter and enjoying being out on the bike, but any tips to get rid of some of the excess weight?


----------



## uclown2002 (4 Mar 2015)

Jackswan said:


> Finding it very hard to lose any weight. Been back riding for about 7 weeks, from barely able to complete 4 miles, now up to 36 miles with ease.
> Think I started at 112 KG, now 110Kg, thought I would have lost a bit more than this!
> Obviously much fitter and enjoying being out on the bike, *but any tips to get rid of some of the excess weight*?


 Eat less and ride more!


----------



## Jackswan (4 Mar 2015)

That is the trouble I am eating less


----------



## ianrauk (5 Mar 2015)

Jackswan said:


> That is the trouble I am eating less




Have you cut back on the booze? (if you partake that is)


----------



## Bodhbh (5 Mar 2015)

The short of it - Swimming, can it really cause weight to gain or plateau despite being calorie deficient?

I've been aiming to lose roughly a kg a week since Christmas, and to that end eat about 1000kcal shy of what I need a day (which is not that hard with a 20mile commute, plus a few miles walking and misc other stuff + plus prepare all my own food, so I know what's going in). 9kg has gone, a kilo a week, no problem, steady and regular as clockwork, but the last couple of weeks the weight has completely plateau'd out. I started swimming under a month ago. Only once a week, and a fairly relaxed 50 lengths (breast stroke). Am I really bulking out from low intensity swimming?


----------



## Saluki (8 Mar 2015)

I have never put on weight due to swimming @Bodhbh not unless I weighed while wearing a damp towel. Try changing your food intake, add a couple of hundred calories a day for a week and then go back to how you have been eating. Sounds mad but I know that it works as it did for me. Standard Weight Watchers advice for breaking a plateau.


----------



## Saluki (8 Mar 2015)

Last Monday on the scales I had lost 5.5lbs. That's a Chihuahua with a coat on. I was most impressed.
I have now lost the equivalent weight of a small housecat. I'm quite chuffed with that.


----------



## Jackswan (8 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Have you cut back on the booze? (if you partake that is)


No booze!!!


----------



## Saluki (9 Mar 2015)

1.5lbs off today. That's 11lbs in all. I have now lost the equivalent of a pet cat and a guinea pig combined.
Next stop is an upright vacuum cleaner and then I can buy myself another pressie (not a vacuum cleaner)


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (9 Mar 2015)

Since Jan 1st I havegone from 14stone 2lbs down to 12 stone 13lbs, quite happy with that. I have not really stopped drinking, but stopped drinking beer and gone on to a couple of glasses of wine a week instead. I was 12 stone before I had an accident last year so if I can get below that this summer I will be very happy.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Mar 2015)

Saluki said:


> 1.5lbs off today. That's 11lbs in all. I have now lost the equivalent of a pet cat and a guinea pig combined.
> Next stop is an upright vacuum cleaner and then I can buy myself another pressie (not a vacuum cleaner)


Excellent progress - keep it up!

I struggled back from a shopping trip last week wearing a 35 litre rucksack filled with heavy shopping, and carrying 3 carrier bags full of lighter stuff. It was a bit of a shock to realise that the whole lot weighed less than 1/2 of the weight that I have lost over the past 3 years!


----------



## Saluki (9 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Excellent progress - keep it up!
> 
> I struggled back from a shopping trip last week wearing a 35 litre rucksack filled with heavy shopping, and carrying 3 carrier bags full of lighter stuff. It was a bit of a shock to realise that the whole lot weighed less than 1/2 of the weight that I have lost over the past 3 years!


I remember, after my accident, I went up to nearly 15 stone (was in a wheelchair) and, after I got back on my feet and then lost the weight and got back to a nice sensible 10 stone 2lbs, I tried to pick up 5 stone and I couldn't.
It's amazing to think that weight that is difficult to lift and carry was once actually a part of our bodies. I lifted 11lbs today. It was heavy


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (9 Mar 2015)

Saluki said:


> I lifted 11lbs today. It was heavy



A cat and a guinea pig?


----------



## Saluki (9 Mar 2015)

Martin Archer said:


> A cat and a guinea pig?


No. I filled a bucket with 9 pints of water, removed 4fl oz, then lifted it. A pint of water weighs a pound and a quarter.

A cat and a guinea pig won't last long enough to lift in our house


----------



## ColinJ (9 Mar 2015)

Saluki said:


> No. I filled a bucket with 9 pints of water, removed 4fl oz, then lifted it. A pint of water weighs a pound and a quarter.


5 litres of water = 5 kg = 5 x 2.2 lb = 11 lb!


----------



## Saluki (9 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> 5 litres of water = 5 kg = 5 x 2.2 lb = 11 lb!


Oh you metric type person you 
I still measure height in hands. The cm are the little one's on the ruler right.


----------



## suzeworld (11 Mar 2015)

Hi
How y'all doin?
I just started using MyFitnessPal app again. Worked last year. It is like a spy in the cab to me, makes me be more honest with myself, which helps my motivation.

I Want to lose at least a stone. Two stone would be better. Got my eye on being in the Alps again this summer. So much easier without this extra padding. 

Starting weight 
March 1st 13st 4lb.


----------



## Bodhbh (11 Mar 2015)

Saluki said:


> I have never put on weight due to swimming @Bodhbh not unless I weighed while wearing a damp towel. Try changing your food intake, add a couple of hundred calories a day for a week and then go back to how you have been eating. Sounds mad but I know that it works as it did for me. Standard Weight Watchers advice for breaking a plateau.



Well, I've had to add some cals onto my diet for the last week or so whether I like it or not - dinners at the in-laws. So I'll see if this works! I'm fairly easy about it tbh, I'm not eating enough to maintain my weight so it'll drop.


----------



## Saluki (11 Mar 2015)

suzeworld said:


> Hi
> How y'all doin?
> I just started using MyFitnessPal app again. Worked last year. It is like a spy in the cab to me, makes me be more honest with myself, which helps my motivation.
> 
> ...



Hiya.
How tall are you? You sound as if you are starting off from just under my starting point 3 and a bit weeks ago.


----------



## suzeworld (12 Mar 2015)

Saluki said:


> Hiya.
> How tall are you? You sound as if you are starting off from just under my starting point 3 and a bit weeks ago.



Hi
Have you lost much --- in search of your inner parsnip! 

I bottled out of my planned ride yesterday, driving winds n rain, I know, wimpy. So my calorie intake too high yesterday .. but otherwise doing OK. 

Will get to a spin class today. And try to avoid the biscuits which always tempt me in the coffee break at my French class. If I stick with theses resolutions I will be fine!


----------



## Saluki (12 Mar 2015)

suzeworld said:


> Hi
> Have you lost much --- in search of your inner parsnip!
> 
> I bottled out of my planned ride yesterday, driving winds n rain, I know, wimpy. So my calorie intake too high yesterday .. but otherwise doing OK.
> ...


I started out at 14 stone 2lbs. I have been hovering around the 13 - 13 stone 7 mark since about October last year and then did 5:2 through December and half of January. Then my depression bit me up the bum but I kept cycling even though my eating was pants.
I've recently (16th Feb) been following the Exante diet and am down to 176lbs (12 stone 8), possibly another 1lb down so far this week but couldn't swear to it. Weigh day is not until Monday but having calculated the calories, I should be. Unless I am sticking on some muscle which would be fair enough.

Inner parsnip will be released, hopefully around the end of May. I am really determined this year. I'm 51, I work for a really cool company, surrounded by young and beautiful people and I feel like an old hag. I am the oldest by 10 years and they are all so lovely and supportive there. They don't stuff chocolate or crisps in front of me (unlike hubster from time to time - will you unwrap me a creme egg please )
This year I am having my body back. Enough is enough. I'm in charge, not the junk food. 

Oh, I'm 5'7" so another stone will see me at the top end of my BMI (which is total crap but the NHS seem to like it)


----------



## uclown2002 (12 Mar 2015)

Saluki said:


> Oh, I'm 5'7" so another stone will see me at the top end of my BMI (which is total crap but the NHS seem to like it)


 Try your waist to height ratio. Should be less than 0.5. Measure thinnest part of midriff typically 1 inch above belly button.


----------



## Saluki (12 Mar 2015)

uclown2002 said:


> Try your waist to height ratio. Should be less than 0.5. Measure thinnest part of midriff typically 1 inch above belly button.


I do measure but not quite at that ratio yet.


----------



## uclown2002 (12 Mar 2015)

Saluki said:


> I do measure but not quite at that ratio yet.


 It seems to be a far better measurement than BMI.


----------



## suzeworld (12 Mar 2015)

I am a bit older than you ... not looked at the BMI thing but know I need to lose a couple of stone.

No longer at work and my wife is very supportive, but tends a bit to the "food police"
----- so they cant win, can they?



PS what is the Exante diet?

I am doing calorie counting with Fitness pal, but the basic food plan is anti-cancer, so quite vegan, ie very little dairy/meat. Occasional fish, masses of fresh fruit n veg, especially stuff with anti-cancer properties like citrus, berries, brassicas, curry spices .... Whole meal carbs, nothing white!
I can lose weight on this pretty easy when I watch my fat intake. And do not eat out too often, who knows what calories you get in restaurant food. I ordered some side veg last week that came with about 3oz of oil on them!!


----------



## Saluki (17 Mar 2015)

I weighed today. It was supposed to be yesterday but I couldn't find my seeing specs and by the time I had found them I had already had a coffee and my breakfast shake as I was hungry. Plus a large glass of water. I thought that I would leave it until today when Hubster can read the little lines on the scales, which I am sure are getting smaller as I get a little older.

I lost 2kg last week so now bob on 78kg. My inner parsnip is definitely coming out to see the world this year. 

The funny thing is that my palette is changing. 4 weeks ago I liked the hazlenut flavour shake and now I think it tastes like the bottom of an ashtray. I made up a spoonful of Beanies Ameretto coffee with a little hot water (espresso sized cup) and added it to the shake, and some additional ice and whizzed it up in my Breville Active blender thing and it's now gorgeous. Ameretto coffee and hazlenut thick shake for breakfast with a bit of added 

This ketosis malarkey is a funny thing. I feel cold a lot. A jumper and a cup of ginger/mint/licorice tea (not at the same time) generally sorts it out. On the upside, my hot flushes are as rare as hen's teeth now, which is pretty darned awesome, let me tell you. The Exante diet is very restrictive being food packs - rather space age really, plus a up to 200 calorie meal of protein and no more than 5g of carbs (watercress is wonderful, as is peeled cucumber) but it's really working well for me and I've settled in to the food routine. I have lots of choice within the restrictions, so not bored with the food at all. I'm not missing bread now, nor chocolate, or crisps. 

I am considering buying some size 12 jeans and seeing how long it takes to slim into them. Actually I think that will be my 7lb non food treat this time. Or I might go and buy another Eric Johnson CD. Decisions decisions.


----------



## suzeworld (18 Mar 2015)

Good work .. 
Bit of a risk buying jeans till you really are the size, though, if you want a really good fit!


----------



## RickB (20 Mar 2015)

Hi All, just popping in to ask guides on cyclist weights. I usually frequent the Bkool thread and have noticed my weight seems high compared to others, yet I'm considered a fairly slim person in real life. 6 foot, 13st 12pds, 36" waist. I dieted last year and got down to 13st 4, but to be honest it didnt feel that sustainable and my body fat percentage was in its teens. 

I let it drift up to over 14 stone again but then started cycling again in Nov 2014. Not losing much weight but definitely in better shape. Anyone else of similar stature who I could compare to? National Health website suggests I lose 17.5kg!!!!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2015)

6' 1", down to about 12 stone now, 35 inch waist. I think I could do with losing about another half a stone. At 11.5 stone I should just about have got rid of the last 3 inches of flab round my waist and be a good weight for the local hills. I'd say that I am a medium build.


----------



## uclown2002 (20 Mar 2015)

Blueface said:


> Hi All, just popping in to ask guides on cyclist weights. I usually frequent the Bkool thread and have noticed my weight seems high compared to others, yet I'm considered a fairly slim person in real life. 6 foot, 13st 12pds, 36" waist. I dieted last year and got down to 13st 4, but to be honest it didnt feel that sustainable and my body fat percentage was in its teens.
> 
> I let it drift up to over 14 stone again but then started cycling again in Nov 2014. Not losing much weight but definitely in better shape. Anyone else of similar stature who I could compare to? National Health website suggests I lose 17.5kg!!!!


 
Waist to height ratio is a more effective measurement than BMI. Ideally it wants to be less than 0.5. So if your actual waist size (and not your trouser size) is 36" then you are not far off. Measure an inch above your belly button.


----------



## RickB (20 Mar 2015)

uclown2002 said:


> Waist to height ratio is a more effective measurement than BMI. Ideally it wants to be less than 0.5. So if your actual waist size (and not your trouser size) is 36" then you are not far off. Measure an inch above your belly button.


I dare say it might be slightly more than 36" but good to know I'm not too far off. ColinJ scared me there with his weight - I could never get anywhere near that. Last time I saw 12 stone was when I was 17, then took up  and got to over 13 stone. That was 20 years ago


----------



## Saluki (24 Mar 2015)

Weigh day today. Another 2lbs off so that's a 17lb loss in total so far.
I am a bit chuffed 

I did buy the size 12 jeans (or Husband did anyway) for a tenner at Asda. I have tried them on and I reckon that another month should see me right. It seems that Asda sizing is smaller (probably more correct) than Tesco sizing. I reckon that Tesco 12s would fit but be a bit snug. I need a belt with my size 14s 

To celebrate my accumulated second 7lb loss, last week I bought Bloom & Venus Isle CDs (Eric Johnson). Bloom hasn't arrived yet but it has a few days before it's late. To celebrate today's number on the scale, I'm off for a bike ride as soon as I can rouse Hubster from his computer game.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Mar 2015)

Saluki said:


> Weigh day today. Another 2lbs off so that's a 17lb loss in total so far.
> I am a bit chuffed
> 
> I did buy the size 12 jeans (or Husband did anyway) for a tenner at Asda. I have tried them on and I reckon that another month should see me right. It seems that Asda sizing is smaller (probably more correct) than Tesco sizing. I reckon that Tesco 12s would fit but be a bit snug. I need a belt with my size 14s
> ...


Well done!

I have been toying with the idea of buying myself a pair of jeans now that I am slim again. I haven't had a pair for about 25 years. If I can find some black ones made from a slightly stretchy denim, and for under £20, I will give them a go.


----------



## screenman (24 Mar 2015)

uclown2002 said:


> Waist to height ratio is a more effective measurement than BMI. Ideally it wants to be less than 0.5. So if your actual waist size (and not your trouser size) is 36" then you are not far off. Measure an inch above your belly button.



I must be under tall then

Only kidding, 33 inch waist and 68 inches tall


----------



## dst87 (25 Mar 2015)

Hey I'm new but this looks like a nice thread for me - I'll be accountable to you all for my weight loss! Hopefully that's the idea, but let me know if there are any etiquette things I'm missing. I can't be bothered going through 124 pages of replies!! I joined a wight watchers class a few weeks ago, so here's my progress so far! Weight in is Monday.


```
Date        Weight          Change
02/03/15    19st 10.5lb     Starting weight
09/03/15    19st 8.0lb      -2.5lb
23/03/15    19st 7.5lb      -3.0lb
```

Wish me luck, and good luck/happy weight loss to everyone else in this thread


----------



## Saluki (25 Mar 2015)

dst87 said:


> Hey I'm new but this looks like a nice thread for me - I'll be accountable to you all for my weight loss! Hopefully that's the idea, but let me know if there are any etiquette things I'm missing. I can't be bothered going through 124 pages of replies!! I joined a wight watchers class a few weeks ago, so here's my progress so far! Weight in is Monday.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



You are very welcome to join this thread. We are all in the same boat. Don't forget, on WW, that you can eat half your exercise points back. Technically you can eat all the points back but what would be the point of the exercise. Do eat some of the points back though, food is fuel and your body is an engine. No point conking out and needing to be pushed all the way to a bowl of porridge.


----------



## Saluki (25 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Well done!
> 
> I have been toying with the idea of buying myself a pair of jeans now that I am slim again. I haven't had a pair for about 25 years. If I can find some black ones made from a slightly stretchy denim, and for under £20, I will give them a go.


Tesco!


----------



## dst87 (25 Mar 2015)

Saluki said:


> You are very welcome to join this thread. We are all in the same boat. Don't forget, on WW, that you can eat half your exercise points back. Technically you can eat all the points back but what would be the point of the exercise. Do eat some of the points back though, food is fuel and your body is an engine. No point conking out and needing to be pushed all the way to a bowl of porridge.



Thanks! Yeah I'm still quite new to WW and to be honest this week (starting Monday) is the first week I've been tracking everything 100% and feeling really driven.

I've got such a stupidly high daily allowance (59 ProPoints) that I normally don't use them all if I'm being sensible, or I eat the in-meeting chocolate bars for 2PP. I need to get some healthy snacks that I can use between meals. Suggestions welcome! The app is strange. I'm mostly walking at the moment for exercise until I take the plunge on a bike. This week I have 14 Activity PP so far but stuff seems to come off the weekly points rather than the activity points first. Is that right?


----------



## Saluki (25 Mar 2015)

Not a clue @dst87 I did WW ages ago but they were the regular points, not the pro points. I hit goal just as the pp arrived. I have put on a bit of weight again with a spot of depression but I am only 7lbs off where I left WW. I could have carried on but I moved house instead and never got back into the WW groove.
Fruit, I believe is free food now and high in carbs so good for riding. I cannot imagine what 59 pp worth of food looks like. I struggled stuffing 29 points down when they changed. So you have 59pp a day plus the additional 49pp over the week in case you need the extra? I don't think that I have that much food in the house 
WW bars are nice. Perfect to take on a ride.


----------



## dst87 (25 Mar 2015)

Saluki said:


> Not a clue @dst87 I did WW ages ago but they were the regular points, not the pro points. I hit goal just as the pp arrived. I have put on a bit of weight again with a spot of depression but I am only 7lbs off where I left WW. I could have carried on but I moved house instead and never got back into the WW groove.
> Fruit, I believe is free food now and high in carbs so good for riding. I cannot imagine what 59 pp worth of food looks like. I struggled stuffing 29 points down when they changed. So you have 59pp a day plus the additional 49pp over the week in case you need the extra? I don't think that I have that much food in the house
> WW bars are nice. Perfect to take on a ride.



Oh sorry I assumed from your previous comment you were still with WW! Sorry to hear about your depression, I've had friends in the same boat and it's tough. Sounds like you're past it now though! Good job  I think having various support structures (whether it's this, family, friends) who understand is really helpful. I think that's why I like the meetings.

Yeah the current system allocates a daily point allowance based on your weight and maybe goal weight, and EVERYONE gets 49 weekly points to use on splurges or really for whatever you want.

59PP is quite a lot I think. For example dinner last night was chicken meatballs and some spaghetti in a tomato sauce - it was delicious and _reasonably_ filling - 10 ProPoints! We'll see - I'm used to calorie control diets where fruits and stuff can be quite high. You're right that fruit is free and I love a banana, so I have a load of them in the house!


----------



## Saluki (25 Mar 2015)

dst87 said:


> Oh sorry I assumed from your previous comment you were still with WW! Sorry to hear about your depression, I've had friends in the same boat and it's tough. Sounds like you're past it now though! Good job  I think having various support structures (whether it's this, family, friends) who understand is really helpful. I think that's why I like the meetings.


I do Exante, which is a very low calorie diet but it has 100% RDA of all the nutrients in. I have 3 Exante meals a day and one or two small meals, totalling around 200 extra calories, a day. Tuna and Salmon mostly, sometimes an omelette. It's working a treat for me. I put my lovely lycra top on today and didn't look like a space turnip with a tribal tattoo pattern on it. (top has tribal tattoo design on. It was on offer and I needed a cycling jersey in 2013)

I have mates on WW, I have friends on SW too. We are not racing but we do chat about the varying challenges. I've given up eating out entirely. I'll switch to SW in about 17-20lbs. It's all about making the right choices and educating yourself in good nutrition.

Once I got over the depression hump, eating became less of a comfort thing and more of a fuel thing. Also, I have a Jack Russell who cheers me right up, as well as a bit of a guitar habit. My guitar gives me something to do with my hands when I feel 'nibbly'.


----------



## suzeworld (26 Mar 2015)

Saluki said:


> Weigh day today. Another 2lbs off so that's a 17lb loss in total so far.
> I am a bit chuffed
> 
> I did buy the size 12 jeans (or Husband did anyway) for a tenner at Asda. I have tried them on and I reckon that another month should see me right. It seems that Asda sizing is smaller (probably more correct) than Tesco sizing. I reckon that Tesco 12s would fit but be a bit snug. I need a belt with my size 14s
> ...




Great work - got to say ten quid is a worthy investment! LOL Last of the big spenders 

I am doing very rubbish - giving in to loads of emotional eating of chococlate as I am beset by sadness with watching one of my relatives suffer the last stages of cancer .. it is rubbish all round, and I know it is not a good excuse, nor a good response ... 
but I think we all drop back to old habits in times of severe stress, .. well I do!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2015)

suzeworld said:


> I am doing very rubbish - giving in to loads of emotional eating of chococlate as I am beset by sadness with watching one of my relatives suffer the last stages of cancer .. it is rubbish all round, and I know it is not a good excuse, nor a good response ...
> but I think we all drop back to old habits in times of severe stress, .. well I do!


Sorry to hear about your relative ...

As far as comforting habits go though, chocolate is a fairly mild one. I was knocking back the beers every night for the 9 days that it took my dear old mum to die. 

Funnily enough, I developed a new cake and chocolate habit to wean me off alcohol. all I need now is something healthier to wean me off cake and chocolate ...


----------



## dst87 (26 Mar 2015)

Saluki said:


> I do Exante, which is a very low calorie diet but it has 100% RDA of all the nutrients in. I have 3 Exante meals a day and one or two small meals, totalling around 200 extra calories, a day. Tuna and Salmon mostly, sometimes an omelette. It's working a treat for me. I put my lovely lycra top on today and didn't look like a space turnip with a tribal tattoo pattern on it. (top has tribal tattoo design on. It was on offer and I needed a cycling jersey in 2013)



Really pleased it's working for you. Ultimately if it works, isn't unhealthy, and you can stick to it, then you're on to a winner.

I had a quick look at the Exante stuff but I can't imagine limiting my caloric intake to 600 calories per day. I guess I'd go for their 4/day plan so at least I was eating more often, but I still think I'd struggle. You must be losing a lot of weight though with it? That's some deficit, especially if you're getting a lot of exercise too! What's your average weekly loss, if you know?


----------



## Saluki (26 Mar 2015)

dst87 said:


> Really pleased it's working for you. Ultimately if it works, isn't unhealthy, and you can stick to it, then you're on to a winner.
> 
> I had a quick look at the Exante stuff but I can't imagine limiting my caloric intake to 600 calories per day. I guess I'd go for their 4/day plan so at least I was eating more often, but I still think I'd struggle. You must be losing a lot of weight though with it? That's some deficit, especially if you're getting a lot of exercise too! What's your average weekly loss, if you know?


3.2lbs is my average. I'm not doing the 600 calorie jobby though. I am doing the Man Plan (even though I am a woman) as I can exercise on it. If I have a big riding day, over about 13 miles, I do Working or Simple Solution which is 1000 - 1200 calories. I feel fine on it. Although today is a struggle. 1st bad day in 3 weeks. I have a tuna salad on the go so that will sort me out.

I was very good today. I didn't eat Smarties with my coffee. Our local coffee place gives everyone a shot glass full of smarties with every coffee ordered. I had 2 coffees so put 2 shot glasses worth of Smarties into a napkin to give to my Husband when he picked me up from work. My boss was saying 'one little smartie won't hurt'. Oh yes it will. One smartie leads to two smarties that leads to cheese on toast then a chicken passanda with naan bread. Stuff that


----------



## Saluki (26 Mar 2015)

suzeworld said:


> Great work - got to say ten quid is a worthy investment! LOL Last of the big spenders
> 
> I am doing very rubbish - giving in to loads of emotional eating of chococlate as I am beset by sadness with watching one of my relatives suffer the last stages of cancer .. it is rubbish all round, and I know it is not a good excuse, nor a good response ...
> but I think we all drop back to old habits in times of severe stress, .. well I do!


So sorry to hear that you are going through the mill at the moment. Try the 70% stuff, you need less of it for that happy, feel good factor. It's helped me through a few rough times.
I watched my Mother die of stomach cancer. It's never ever an easy thing to do. We are all here for you.


----------



## Saluki (26 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Funnily enough, I developed a new cake and chocolate habit to wean me off alcohol. all I need now is something healthier to wean me off cake and chocolate ...



Have you ever considered cycling? No need for the weaning off, just a legitimate reason


----------



## dst87 (26 Mar 2015)

Saluki said:


> 3.2lbs is my average. I'm not doing the 600 calorie jobby though. I am doing the Man Plan (even though I am a woman) as I can exercise on it. If I have a big riding day, over about 13 miles, I do Working or Simple Solution which is 1000 - 1200 calories. I feel fine on it. Although today is a struggle. 1st bad day in 3 weeks. I have a tuna salad on the go so that will sort me out.



Ok 3.2lb isn't ridiculous. I was imagining you going for extreme weight loss, but if you're not on the 600 calorie thing then that would make more sense. I'm almost tempted for the summer to go for a really low calorie month in the run-up to my wedding 



Saluki said:


> I was very good today. I didn't eat Smarties with my coffee. Our local coffee place gives everyone a shot glass full of smarties with every coffee ordered. I had 2 coffees so put 2 shot glasses worth of Smarties into a napkin to give to my Husband when he picked me up from work. My boss was saying 'one little smartie won't hurt'. Oh yes it will. One smartie leads to two smarties that leads to cheese on toast then a chicken passanda with naan bread. Stuff that



Yes I know that feeling. WeightWatchers advise asking them to take the things away, but they'd be down my throat before I had a chance! It's tough having people around you who enable. They mean well with "You're not that fat"; "Just treat yourself" etc. but it does more harm than good IMO and you need SUPER strong will-power to overcome it! Thankfully I mostly have people around me who are on my side and help me along the way!

Very well done on the will power today though. Can I tap into that strength lol!!


----------



## Saluki (26 Mar 2015)

dst87 said:


> Ok 3.2lb isn't ridiculous. I was imagining you going for extreme weight loss, but if you're not on the 600 calorie thing then that would make more sense. I'm almost tempted for the summer to go for a really low calorie month in the run-up to my wedding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure you can. I'll pop some in the post for you 

My boss is pretty good really. Very encouraging actually. He's 10 1/2 stone, wet through, the wee whippet. Typical skinny guitarist. He sat there stuffing 2 mochas with bloody marshmallows and whipped cream plus his smarties. The git. Mind you, I've seen his parents and his whippetness won't last if he's not careful. They all skinny rabbits at the academy, apart from me. A bit depressing really. Then again, they are all under 28 apart from one teacher (who is 40 and really gorgeous). None of them judge me and they are all really encouraging. I used to be 10 stone 2lbs and was pretty handy in a half ironman. I've started bodyweight exercises now, which are coming along. Plus I use 2 750ml bidons as hand weights.
Leigh, the boss says that he is my 'enabler' but I told him to go light on the sweeties and heavy on the cool tunes. I find that guitar practice really keeps my hands busy and I feel less eaty. I have pictures of myself, when I was much slimmer, plastered all over the kitchen and the home office. I track all my food and exercise in sparkpeople.com as it keeps me accountable.


----------



## dst87 (26 Mar 2015)

Saluki said:


> Sure you can. I'll pop some in the post for you



Thanks  



Saluki said:


> He sat there stuffing 2 mochas with bloody marshmallows and whipped cream plus his smarties. The git.



My boyfriend is much the same. Can eat anything he wants and he just stays rake thin. I know it'll catch up with him eventually though, but he's started running so he'll be fine!



Saluki said:


> I have pictures of myself, when I was much slimmer, plastered all over the kitchen and the home office.



I keep thinking about sticking up half-naked pictures of myself to remind me why I'm doing what I'm doing. Think if I put them up in the kitchen our guests would get a shock when they wanted to grab some milk!!


----------



## Saluki (26 Mar 2015)

dst87 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My pics are on the inside of the cupboard doors. If our guests are going to rummage around our cupboards, they deserve everything that they get


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2015)

Saluki said:


> Have you ever considered cycling? No need for the weaning off, just a legitimate reason


I was too busy riding over 3,600 miles last year to go out cycling! 

I will be too busy riding over 4,000 miles this year to go out cycling.

I'm hoping that I eventually speed up so I can get the year after's 4,000+ miles done with plenty of time left over to do a few thousand miles of cycling!


----------



## Saluki (27 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I was too busy riding over 3,600 miles last year to go out cycling!
> 
> I will be too busy riding over 4,000 miles this year to go out cycling.
> 
> I'm hoping that I eventually speed up so I can get the year after's 4,000+ miles done with plenty of time left over to do a few thousand miles of cycling!


I KNEW that would be the case @ColinJ. You really should make a little more effort to burn those cake calories off


----------



## ColinJ (27 Mar 2015)

Saluki said:


> I KNEW that would be the case @ColinJ. You really should make a little more effort to burn those cake calories off


In one way I am now lucky in that my calorie intake/calories burned seem to be in balance. Despite having chocolate and cake whenever I like on my 5 non-fasting days a week, my weight has stabilised. It would be healthier though to replace at least some of those treats with proper food. (Several of the men in my family developed diabetes in later life and I could definitely do without any more major health problems!)


----------



## Saluki (27 Mar 2015)

Balance is good @ColinJ Cake in moderation is a good thing. Long term deprivation is bad for the soul. Once I am down to target, I'll 5:2 again. In the meantime, I am eating blueberry pancakes for breakfast. They seem to sort out my cake cravings.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Mar 2015)

Saluki said:


> Balance is good @ColinJ Cake in moderation is a good thing. Long term deprivation is bad for the soul. Once I am down to target, I'll 5:2 again. In the meantime, I am eating blueberry pancakes for breakfast. They seem to sort out my cake cravings.


I agree but I am having a big chunk of parkin or a large Bakewell tart with my afternoon coffee and often 100-120 g of chocolate in the evening!


----------



## Longroad (27 Mar 2015)

Ok here goes. I will update weekly (it's going to help me focus).

Week 1. 27.03.15
24st 8lbs - 156kg
Height 5ft 10" - 178cm
BMI - 49.3

Bike collected in morning 

I know cycling is not magic so this will be combined with slimming world plan. Will charter what will hopefully be success on my rides elsewhere on the forum.


----------



## Saluki (27 Mar 2015)

Slimming World is good. I have a friend, known as Brandy, who lost 9lb on her first week and has lost 4.5lbs over the next 2 weeks. She has a good 5 stone to lose before she can have new knees. She is totally stunned at how much she gets to eat.

Good luck with SW and with the cycling. Welcome to the 'doing something about it' club


----------



## Saluki (27 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I agree but I am having a big chunk of parkin or a large Bakewell tart with my afternoon coffee and often 100-120 g of chocolate in the evening!


Mmmmmm. Can I come to yours for tea?


----------



## dst87 (27 Mar 2015)

Longroad said:


> Ok here goes. I will update weekly (it's going to help me focus).



Welcome to the group, and good luck with the weight loss. We're all in it together


----------



## Longroad (27 Mar 2015)

Yeah have done slimming world before and lost just shy of 4stone. Then a few life events threw me of track and I'm now at my heaviest ever. Been building up to being ready for a while now and feel I'm back in the zone so hopefully in a few months I will have some real progress to be pleased about.


----------



## suzeworld (27 Mar 2015)

Thanks for your kind words Colin and Saluki -- you raise a few smiles too, which is good therapy
x


----------



## Orville (29 Mar 2015)

For those enjoying success on the 5:2 diet, what does a typical day of eating look like and what does your fast day food intake look like? 

I am working with a dietician that monitors resting metabolic rate and makes recommendations as to diet. So far, I have enjoyed reasonable success but the loss seems to be slowing down. My target is 1800 calories per day and I often find myself having to force myself to eat to reach that target while staying within the fat/carb/protein goals. I am currently losing about 1.5 pounds per week but would really like to increase that. 

I am wondering if adding the two fast days will help. Any thoughts?


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2015)

_*Typical non-fast day:*_

Breakfast - A big bowl of porridge made with 50% water, 50% skimmed milk, I add mixed seeds, raisins, a chopped strawberry or two. a chopped banana and sometimes a chilli or two (!)

Afternoon - An apple.

Afternoon treat - A huge coffee sweetened with some honey, and some skimmed milk. A piece of parkin (heavy Yorkshire ginger cake) or a Bakewell tart.

Evening meal - A baked sweet potato and a baked ordinary potato, both with either extra virgin olive oil drizzled on or butter added. A tin of baked beans. A 125 g tub of cottage cheese. Steamed broccoli, carrots, sprouts and cabbage.

Evening treat - 50-100 g of chocolate. A pint of 1/3 OJ, 2/3 sparkling mineral water.

*Typical fast day:*

Breakfast - A chopped banana and a couple of strawberries with 4 spoons of low fat natural yoghurt.

Afternoon: An apple.

Afternoon treat: The coffee, but no cake.

Evening: A large salad with either 125 g of cottage cheese, a tin of tuna (in brine), or 3 hard-boiled eggs.

Evening treat - A pint of tap water! 


I would cycle up to 3 hours on a fasting day and if I did so, I would allow myself the afternoon parkin or Bakewell tart and 1/3 OJ in the bottle on my bike.


----------



## Saluki (29 Mar 2015)

Orville said:


> For those enjoying success on the 5:2 diet, what does a typical day of eating look like and what does your fast day food intake look like?
> 
> I am working with a dietician that monitors resting metabolic rate and makes recommendations as to diet. So far, I have enjoyed reasonable success but the loss seems to be slowing down. My target is 1800 calories per day and I often find myself having to force myself to eat to reach that target while staying within the fat/carb/protein goals. I am currently losing about 1.5 pounds per week but would really like to increase that.
> 
> I am wondering if adding the two fast days will help. Any thoughts?


1.5lbs a week is a very healthy loss. Some of my friends eat up to 1800 calories 5 days a week and 5-600 calories on non consecutive fast days which speeds things up a tad but only to the tune of an additional .5 - 1lb a week.


----------



## Orville (29 Mar 2015)

Thanks very much Colin and Saluki!


----------



## dst87 (30 Mar 2015)

Weekly weight in! I'm very pleased...


```
Date        Weight          Week loss        Change
02/03/15    19st 10.5lb     N/A                Starting weight
09/03/15    19st 8.0lb      -2.5lb            -2.5lb
23/03/15    19st 7.5lb      -0.5lb            -3.0lb
30/03/15    19st 2.5lb      -5.0lb            -8.0lb
```

I had success this week with lots of walking around, plus documenting EVERYTHING that went in my mouth. Tracking tracking tracking, and it paid off!


----------



## Longroad (31 Mar 2015)

Great week that compliments a nice month. Well done keep them minus numbers coming


----------



## dst87 (31 Mar 2015)

I'm off to Florida on Saturday, so this could be a very challenging few weeks!!


----------



## Saluki (31 Mar 2015)

dst87 said:


> ```
> Date        Weight          Week loss        Change
> 02/03/15    19st 10.5lb     N/A                Starting weight
> 09/03/15    19st 8.0lb      -2.5lb            -2.5lb
> ...



Well done. 5lb is a huge leap. I am so chuffed for you. These things go in fits and starts. Documenting everything that you eat and every bit of exercise is a really good thing to do. I track everything on www.sparkpeople.com it's an American social network site for health and fitness. Lots of Brits and Europeans on there too. Worth a look as there are lots of WWs on there too. I am Millie-Milou if you go for a look.



dst87 said:


> I'm off to Florida on Saturday, so this could be a very challenging few weeks!!


You will be fine. Keep track of everything you eat. There is healthy food in Florida. I've seen it. Just be choosy about what you eat and don't freak out if you have a bit of a gain. It's just a holiday blip, not the rest of your life.


----------



## dst87 (31 Mar 2015)

Saluki said:


> Well done. 5lb is a huge leap. I am so chuffed for you. These things go in fits and starts. Documenting everything that you eat and every bit of exercise is a really good thing to do. I track everything on www.sparkpeople.com it's an American social network site for health and fitness. Lots of Brits and Europeans on there too. Worth a look as there are lots of WWs on there too. I am Millie-Milou if you go for a look.
> 
> 
> You will be fine. Keep track of everything you eat. There is healthy food in Florida. I've seen it. Just be choosy about what you eat and don't freak out if you have a bit of a gain. It's just a holiday blip, not the rest of your life.



Thanks for that! I think I'm going to really enjoy the nice meals we go out for, but things like lunches in the parks and stuff I'm going to go for the healthier option, as none of it's that exciting. I guess it's balance, so hopefully with all of the walking about I won't put on too much 

I'll have a look at SparkPeople and see. Don't know if I'll track somewhere else too though; as well as the WW app I also use MyFitnessPal from time to time too!


----------



## Saluki (31 Mar 2015)

This morning's 'Scores on the Doors' are....... 1lb off. Just 1 little lb but it's 1lb that I am no longer lugging about. Stocks Hill might be easier, you never know.

I had a bit of a blip last night, in the shape of a cheese sandwich and about 100g of Hubster's oven chips. I was feeling really shocky and I was shaking after the half tooth extraction so had some nice carbs. Which did the trick. I waited until most of the numbness has gone before stuffing the sarnie. Yesterday was 2 shakes, a butty and some chips so I was still well in my calorie allowance, my carb allowance was a bit pants though. Heigh ho. Today is a new day.


----------



## Saluki (31 Mar 2015)

dst87 said:


> Thanks for that! I think I'm going to really enjoy the nice meals we go out for, but things like lunches in the parks and stuff I'm going to go for the healthier option, as none of it's that exciting. I guess it's balance, so hopefully with all of the walking about I won't put on too much
> 
> I'll have a look at SparkPeople and see. Don't know if I'll track somewhere else too though; as well as the WW app I also use MyFitnessPal from time to time too!


I keep my fitness blog on Spark, as well as my fitness diary. I used to use MFP but it decided that it was going to post stuff to Facebook and linked with my garmin and caused me all sorts of problems with double entries left right and centre, so I deleted the app.


----------



## dst87 (31 Mar 2015)

Hey a pound is a pound!  Better than going the other way.

Cheese is a weakness of mine, so I need to be careful! Sounds like you're 'goodness' the rest of the day allowed the cheese and chips anyway so no big deal 

Good luck this week.


----------



## geoffnelder (4 Apr 2015)

I've been introduced to strangers by a 'friend' as the fattest vegan he knows. You wouldn't think a vegan would have a weight problem but then crisps, chips, some ice-creams and chocs are vegan. Since the angioplasty last year I'm now on the Esselstyn diet / lifeplan which is based on plantfoods but with the main concept of having only 10% of calorie intake from fats / oils instead of the 35% approx that is normally the case. This is to stop and reverse the damage to my endothilal cells lining my arteries (atherosclerosis). Even so my weight is only coming down slowly but with the better weather coming and more cycling hilly miles it should drop off better. I'm saying that but I usually find that exercise only increases my appetite. 
You might like this one: In order to qualify to be with my daughter at her WW sessions, her best friend had to put ON weight!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Apr 2015)

geoffnelder said:


> This is to stop and reverse the damage to my endothilal cells lining my arteries (atherosclerosis).


It might be useful for you to read _Vitamin K2 and the Calcium Paradox: How a Little-Known Vitamin Could Save Your Life_. There is some very interesting information in the book about how a Vit K2-deficient diet can lead to atherosclerosis.


----------



## Saluki (7 Apr 2015)

Hello to all my fellow losers 

Scores on the doors day again and ...Da da daaah! .... 3lb off which puts me at a 21lb total loss since 16th Feb, 23lb loss since 1st Feb (I lost a couple of lbs on my lonesome) and I am now 11st 12lbs and a BMI of 26, so one more little BMI point and I will be 'normal'  Like 'normal' is ever going to be any sort of description for me.
I am over half way now. My £1 for 1lb jar is filling up and I have ordered a new Eric Johnson CD for my 7lb reward.

I am now about to make (after dog walking anyway) the most humungonist tuna salad in the world. So there!
My 'dry January' is going really well too. SB reminded me that I was attempting a 'dry January' the other day. I am not missing alcohol one little bit. It's been 'dry winter' so now I am going for 'dry Spring'.

I caught sight of myself in a full length mirror today - in lycra - and thought 'who's that?' I haven't seen myself in a full length mirror since January. I need new bib shorts. Thank heavens for the £1 for 1lb jar, is all I can say.


----------



## PK99 (7 Apr 2015)

Orville said:


> For those enjoying success on the 5:2 diet, what does a typical day of eating look like and what does your fast day food intake look like?
> 
> I am working with a dietician that monitors resting metabolic rate and makes recommendations as to diet. So far, I have enjoyed reasonable success but the loss seems to be slowing down. My target is 1800 calories per day and I often find myself having to force myself to eat to reach that target while staying within the fat/carb/protein goals. I am currently losing about 1.5 pounds per week but would really like to increase that.
> 
> I am wondering if adding the two fast days will help. Any thoughts?



Fast day:
Breakfast: two rashers of fat-free bacon 2 dry fry eggs

lunch : Apple & small banana

Evening meal: mountain of green veg or roast ratatouille and piece of chicken or fish


----------



## Saluki (13 Apr 2015)

Weigh day again here in Saluki Towers.
3lb off this week making a total loss of 24lbs. So 11st 9lbs now and feeling like a new woman. My boobs have shrunk!! How cool is that  Helloooooo feet in 1/4 of an inch, my waist size will be in the right ratio to my height. It's all bloody marvellous here today.

I am now .5 off a BMI of 25. I need another 16lbs off really, to be back at my desired weight but wondering if that is realistic at 51. It's a goal. I've put 150lb into the 'target' bit of my app but it's amendable as and when so only 9lbs off that now.

I was surprised that the 3lbs off as I was expecting only 1 or 2 so I was super delighted. I even got off the scales and back on again to make sure.

My climbing is improving, although I don't get out of the saddle as my bib-shorts are a smidge big and they move if I'm not sitting on the chamois and keeping it in place. I wish that I'd done this years ago. 
The diet is a bit hardcore really, but it works and the support network (twitface) is awesome. No meetings, no 'body image therapy', no stern faced slimming club leader who manages to look disapproving at even the biggest of losses of a week, just a whole bunch of total strangers on the interweb, with a common goal to support, motivate and lose weight.

Is @dst87 back off his hols yet? I'm really looking forward to see how he is getting on. @geoffnelder too for that matter.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2015)

Saluki said:


> Weigh day again here in Saluki Towers.
> 3lb off this week making a total loss of 24lbs. So 11st 9lbs now and feeling like a new woman. My boobs have shrunk!! How cool is that  Helloooooo feet in 1/4 of an inch, my waist size will be in the right ratio to my height. It's all bloody marvellous here today.


Well done, and keep it up! 



Saluki said:


> I am now .5 off a BMI of 25. I need another 16lbs off really, to be back at my desired weight but wondering if that is realistic at 51. It's a goal. I've put 150lb into the 'target' bit of my app but it's amendable as and when so only 9lbs off that now.


I don't think age comes into it - I have just got down to a BMI of 22.1 at the age of 59, from a peak of 30.7 at the age of 56! Just a couple of inches of flab left round my waist now.

I just worked out the numbers and I think that a BMI of 21.2 will be my target, or rather, a weight of 11 st 7 lbs will be, and that corresponds to 21.2.

I think BMI is a strange idea really since it ignores both the difference between muscle and fat, and one's general 'build'. It just happens to work pretty well for me. I have been down as low as 10 st 10 lbs, a BMI of 19.7, and I was on the skinny side. At 13 st 8 lbs, BMI 25.0, I was getting flabby. 



Saluki said:


> My climbing is improving, although I don't get out of the saddle as my bib-shorts are a smidge big and they move if I'm not sitting on the chamois and keeping it in place. I wish that I'd done this years ago.


I am getting much better at cycling (and walking) up the local hills now. Yes - '_why did I wait so long to do this_'! 

I am finding much of my old kit too big, but now getting in to clothes that I have not worn for over 10 years. I was looking for a clean pair of trousers this afternoon and found a pair that I used to like, at the back of a drawer. I had to take the belt in to get them to stay up ...


----------



## Saluki (13 Apr 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Well done, and keep it up!
> 
> 
> I don't think age comes into it - I have just got down to a BMI of 22.1 at the age of 59, from a peak of 30.7 at the age of 56! Just a couple of inches of flab left round my waist now.
> ...



If age doesn't come into it, 10st 6lb, here I come. I'm feeling very empowered today - which is an odd feeling as it's been several years since I have felt like this. Loving it though.

Great news of the old trousers that are too big. I am just about to go through my cupboard and get anything size 16 and above to put in a box to take to the Sally Army. I'll hang on to my size 16 top though as I have boobage to accommodate yet.
Sunday I went out and bought some size 12 jeans from Tesco as my 14s are falling off and I look like Nora Batty in denim. Not a good look. I have had to put new holes in my belt


----------



## Smithbat (16 Apr 2015)

HI all
I am doing WW as I have had great success in the past (put it all back on though). I have started last October but faffed around until end of January when I realised I have to track properly and up my exercise.

I started walking to work and in the last two weeks I have started to cycle instead. I love my bike! I am now 22lb lighter but still have about 6 stone to go. I will do it as I want to be fit and 40 (I turn 40 in August). I don;t expect to have lost the 6 stone by then but I would like to have made a big dent in it.


----------



## Saluki (16 Apr 2015)

Hi @Smithbat.  welcome to the losers thread, in the nicest possible way of course.
I did well on WW in the past. I lost about 3 stone but about 20lbs snuck back on over about 3 years or so. Tracking food & exercise is definitely the key to success.


----------



## User42542 (17 Apr 2015)

Hi Guys,
I noticed I posted my current progress on the "Hello" thread, and it was more indicative of where I was at a few weeks back, but truth be told, I was sat at 19st 10lb at the turn of the year, disgusted in myself, and thought it not right for a 30 year old to be in such shape!
Been progressing on the bike a lot the last few weeks, had a standard route of appx 12 miles, which I have managed to go from 17kph, up to 24kph, and completed a couple of 30+ miles, and weighed in this morning at 17st 12lbs!

Happy with my progress so far, and heres to a lifetime change, and many miles on the road!


----------



## The Jogger (17 Apr 2015)

ColinJ said:


> It might be useful for you to read _Vitamin K2 and the Calcium Paradox: How a Little-Known Vitamin Could Save Your Life_. There is some very interesting information in the book about how a Vit K2-deficient diet can lead to atherosclerosis.



Just bought it, I take K2 but need to see the correct dose to take.


----------



## Saluki (19 Apr 2015)

User42542 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I noticed I posted my current progress on the "Hello" thread, and it was more indicative of where I was at a few weeks back, but truth be told, I was sat at 19st 10lb at the turn of the year, disgusted in myself, and thought it not right for a 30 year old to be in such shape!
> Been progressing on the bike a lot the last few weeks, had a standard route of appx 12 miles, which I have managed to go from 17kph, up to 24kph, and completed a couple of 30+ miles, and weighed in this morning at 17st 12lbs!
> 
> Happy with my progress so far, and heres to a lifetime change, and many miles on the road!


Awesome job. Well done 

I'm assuming you are watching what you are eating too. Don't forget to drink lots of fluid. 3 litres a day helps flush out all the rubbish from your system. You'll do your 10,000 steps a day back and forth to the loo for a couple of weeks but that does settle down as your body gets used to all the hydration.


----------



## Saluki (19 Apr 2015)

Early weigh in for me this week. I have a dentist appointment tomorrow so felt like motivating myself, not to break my plan due to worry, by getting on the bathroom scales. 2lb more off this week so 26lbs down so far this year. Thrilled is an understatement. Bloody made up, is more like it. I have put my tape measure somewhere safe so don't know if I've shifted that 1/2" on my waist but not fussed about that at the moment. My BMI (not that I take that much notice of it) is 25.2. Just a little .2 away from 'normal', whatever that means . Normal doesn't count for me. Maybe I should just say I am .2 away from less weird. 2 more lbs and then a couple more CDs can be mine.

This week, I'm a bit down on my cycling as work kept getting in the blooming way. How very dare it. I've been shattered as it's the first week that I've been this busy for a while. Dog grooming & walking is harder work than sitting about in a guitar school office, tapping away on a computer with regular jamming breaks. I have treated myself to a little tree of dumbbells; 1kg pair, 2kg pair & 3kg pair. I was getting fed up trying to work out with cans of tinned spuds or my bidons filled with water. Funny shapes too.

My calendar has an unbroken, 18 day streak, of smileys. Every day that I don't deviate from the plan, I draw in a smiley face. My 30 day challenge is going pretty darn well. Technically I started it on the 31st March but I'm quite happy to just do April. Last month there were 3/31 black pen frowny days. Makes the calendar look messy
I am off for a ride as soon as I can poke hubster out of bed. Off to get a fitbit from Sainsburys, they are on offer at £53 and change. Instead of £70 odd.


----------



## dst87 (21 Apr 2015)

Well done Saluki, another great weight loss 

I've been in Florida the last two weeks and got back on Sunday morning. Made it to WW yesterday and was pleased and surprised with the result!


```
Date        Weight          Week loss       Change
02/03/15    19st 10.5lb     N/A             Starting weight
09/03/15    19st 8.0lb      -2.5lb          -2.5lb
23/03/15    19st 7.5lb      -0.5lb          -3.0lb
30/03/15    19st 2.5lb      -5.0lb          -8.0lb
20/04/15    18st 12.0lb     -4.5lb          -12.5lb
```

I suppose all of the walking about in sweaty heat must have helped counteract all of the crap I was eating!

I'm so glad, as the result has really motivated me to go straight back into it this week and keep it up!


----------



## Smithbat (21 Apr 2015)

Nice losses

My WW is tonight, I am not hoping for a loss this week, I will be happy to stay the same, I have had a meal out and Sunday I just craved stodgy stuff. Still, I have had 12 consecutive losses so I am due a gain....


----------



## dst87 (21 Apr 2015)

Smithbat said:


> Nice losses
> 
> My WW is tonight, I am not hoping for a loss this week, I will be happy to stay the same, I have had a meal out and Sunday I just craved stodgy stuff. Still, I have had 12 consecutive losses so I am due a gain....



You can always hope for a loss even if one is not expected  With 12 consecutive losses (that's AMAZING!) I think you can miss one week - just be back on track next week! 

Sometimes a bit of stodge just cheers you up, doesn't it?


----------



## Smithbat (22 Apr 2015)

It certainly does, alas I put on 1.5lb, but I am determined that will go and take some more with it next week. 

I am upping the cycling and water intake as well so hopefully that will help too.


----------



## dst87 (22 Apr 2015)

Smithbat said:


> It certainly does, alas I put on 1.5lb, but I am determined that will go and take some more with it next week.
> 
> I am upping the cycling and water intake as well so hopefully that will help too.



Good attitude - have a great week


----------



## SWSteve (22 Apr 2015)

Joined Slimming World on monday to support partner's weight loss, she has tried before with no luck so I asked if it would help if I joined with her, but I'm struggling. I know it's only my second day, and t be honest I'm loving the fact I can eat all the fruit n the world, but tonight when cycling home (35 miles from Bristol to Gloucester) I was really struggling, and was half expecting to bonk - luckily I had a banana in my pocket.

Is this something everyone normally finds, and I will get used to eating less crap, or should I plan my meals/Syns better?


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Joined Slimming World on monday to support partner's weight loss, she has tried before with no luck so I asked if it would help if I joined with her, but I'm struggling. I know it's only my second day, and t be honest I'm loving the fact I can eat all the fruit n the world, but tonight when cycling home (35 miles from Bristol to Gloucester) I was really struggling, and was half expecting to bonk - luckily I had a banana in my pocket.
> 
> Is this something everyone normally finds, and I will get used to eating less crap, or should I plan my meals/Syns better?


I don't know about Slimming World but I cut myself some slack on my 5:2 fasting regime. Instead of sticking rigidly to (say) 600 calories on the fasting days, I aim for about 25% of my daily needs. I burn something like 45 cals per hilly mile so if I did a 32 mile ride on a fasting day, I would be happy to eat an extra 360 cals (25/100 * 32 * 45).

I think the same principle applies to any weight loss regime. Eat what extra you have to to make sure that you can do your ride/run/swim/etc. but no more than that. NB The total cals for the day should still be less than you are using up, so don't use exercise as an excuse to pig out!

I am careful up to about 80 miles. On rides longer than that I can safely eat as much as I like and not gain weight. (80 miles for me equates to about 3,600 cals, which is an awful lot of cals to eat on top of the essential 2,500-odd that a man of my size needs!)


----------



## Saluki (22 Apr 2015)

dst87 said:


> Well done Saluki, another great weight loss
> 
> I've been in Florida the last two weeks and got back on Sunday morning. Made it to WW yesterday and was pleased and surprised with the result!
> 
> ...



That's fabby news for a post holiday weigh in. Awesome. Good to have you back. Are you going to give yourself a reward when you hit that first stone? As you know, I reward myself every 7lb with CDs and every 1lb lost with a quid. My jar is coming along nicely now.

Have you photos to post up, from your hols?



Smithbat said:


> It certainly does, alas I put on 1.5lb, but I am determined that will go and take some more with it next week.
> 
> I am upping the cycling and water intake as well so hopefully that will help too.


If you put on 1.5lb in a week, the chances are it's just fluid because of the stodge craving  That will probably drop right back off. 12 weeks on the bounce with no gains, is stunning. Get that water down you. Drink to shrink, as they say


----------



## Saluki (22 Apr 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Joined Slimming World on monday to support partner's weight loss, she has tried before with no luck so I asked if it would help if I joined with her, but I'm struggling. I know it's only my second day, and t be honest I'm loving the fact I can eat all the fruit n the world, but tonight when cycling home (35 miles from Bristol to Gloucester) I was really struggling, and was half expecting to bonk - luckily I had a banana in my pocket.
> 
> Is this something everyone normally finds, and I will get used to eating less crap, or should I plan my meals/Syns better?


SW takes a couple of weeks to get used to. Cutting the rubbish food out will set up interesting cravings. Once you've got over the first 10 days or so, you'll be fine. Just plan ahead a bit. You might find that doing big cook ups and utilising the freezer works fantastically with SW. I never liked the 'syns' term. I prefered to think of the extras as 'treats'. Our Jan lost about 12 stone on SW. She's maintained the loss for around 9 years now. It's a great system.
I have a close friend who does SW at the moment, her husband goes to support her and they are doing wonderfully. Much easier to lose weight when your partner is with you all the way.

I have entertainment with cooking as Hubster eats meat, I don't. He hates quorn, I don't. He stuffs crisps and chocolate in front of me and has just bought a 'biscuit barrel' pack of biscuits (Bourbons, Custard creams, nice & shortbreads) and is in the living room working his way through the whole lot. I am in the office, keeping out of the way.

Just had a late tea. I'd forgotten to eat so grabbed something hot and quick to get it over and done with. When I looked at my food diary, I realised that I was supposed to have something else yet so I grabbed a choc protein bar and sliced that up to eat. My attitude to food has totally changed. Food is fuel. I know what I need to eat to get by. I used to be like this pre 2000, before it all went wrong. I am very happy to be back there now.


----------



## Smithbat (23 Apr 2015)

Saluki said:


> If you put on 1.5lb in a week, the chances are it's just fluid because of the stodge craving  That will probably drop right back off. 12 weeks on the bounce with no gains, is stunning. Get that water down you. Drink to shrink, as they say



Thank you muchly, I am indeed hoping to drink it away this week. I am drinking like a fish so it should help. On the plus side, I am still losing inches, we went to Go Outdoors a couple of weeks ago and I trued on a pair of wellies and I can nearly get them on. This will not mean anything to most, but due to the size of my calves, I have not been able to wear proper wellies since I was about 19! This is a big thing for me. My saddle hurts my bum less too. All positives!


----------



## Saluki (26 Apr 2015)

Sunday weigh day again.
3lbs off so now 29lbs lost over 10 weeks. 
I am a bit chuffed with that. My BMI is now in the healthy range at 24.7, according to the app on my phone. I have more money in my £1 for 1lb pot and only 12lbs to go, so hopefully at goal weight some time early-mid june, as I know it's all going to slow down now.

I plan to join SW, this or next week, ready for maintaining. Thought I would join early to get the books rather than be turned away at goal weight. Now I have junked all the crap food that I was eating I want something in place, with ideas and a food guide to refer too. I used to be all over this healthy eating thing but it's been 15 years of bad habits so I am going to take a crutch for the time being. I shall carry on with my Exante stuff for another 12lbs or so, then follow the 'maintenance plan' programme. I shall probably do 5:2 or 6:1 with Exante in the long run though. The products are good and filling, they taste fine and I know that I'm getting all my nutrients on a low cal day.
I might post a before & current pic in here soon, as I'm feeling really rather good. Not quite a 'space parsip' yet but definitely getting there. I'll have to change my wordage under my profile pic soon


----------



## Smithbat (29 Apr 2015)

Well it worked. 2lb off this week which wipes out last weeks gain and takes another half a pound with it! I need to carry on with the water, it is definitely helping. Sad side is that I have lost a point of my dailies, still I am sure I will cope.


----------



## User42542 (1 May 2015)

Weigh-in tomorrow morning for me, got 1lb to shift before I get to the big 2 stone! 

Fingers crossed guys & gals!


----------



## Smithbat (1 May 2015)

Best of luck


----------



## Saluki (3 May 2015)

Just a couple of quick pics. 1st one is taken at the very start of March, when I was about 2 weeks into my weight loss



The next 2 were taken, with iPhone so a bit blurry, in the pub loo when we stopped for a cuppa yesterday.







I know that I look like I am chewing a wasp, but I was trying to take them really quickly before someone came in to use the loos. I don't have a full length mirror at home. I only have a little bathroom mirror, so was grabbing the opportunity as it presented itself.

No loss this week but I have lost another inch of my measurements. I am a bit disappointed but not in a state of meltdown as some of my fellow dieters do, all over twitface. I am probably putting on some additional muscle with the extra cycling and I have a set of girly type dumbbells here in my home office (pairs of 1kg, 2kg & 3kg), with nice, soft foam outer surface so they are nice and grippy to hold.

How is everyone else doing.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2015)

Saluki said:


> Just a couple of quick pics. 1st one is taken at the very start of March, when I was about 2 weeks into my weight loss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Total transformation................really well done!


----------



## Saluki (3 May 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Total transformation................really well done!


Thank you.
It's the Planet X diet. 
1. Get new bike
2. Ride yourself to oblivion 
3. Eat Space food.


----------



## dst87 (4 May 2015)

Just catching up again as I was at Alton Towers last week and had a terrible time with food.

First of all, great pics @Saluki - you look fab and such a difference! I can't wait to see that sort of change in myself.


```
Date        Weight          Week loss       Change
02/03/15    19st 10.5lb     N/A             Starting weight
09/03/15    19st 8.0lb      -2.5lb          -2.5lb
23/03/15    19st 7.5lb      -0.5lb          -3.0lb
30/03/15    19st 2.5lb      -5.0lb          -8.0lb
20/04/15    18st 12.0lb     -4.5lb          -12.5lb
04/05/15    19st 3.0lb      +5.0lb          -7.5lb
```

So this week I put on 5lb. I really didn't think it would be quite that bad, but I just need to take it and move on.

I'm in France for a couple of weeks from Saturday so I'm going to avoid all of the duck and foie gras that the region is famous for and try to keep tracking food every day. For me if I can track, I can lose weight. When I stop tracking, I stop caring, and the weight goes on.


----------



## Saluki (10 May 2015)

@dst87 If you put 5lb on that fast, it's likely to be fluid and will come off just as quickly as it went on. Have you really overeaten by 17500 calories this week? on top of your usual food? My money is on a bit of fluid.

I have shifted another 2lbs. After losing nothing last week (I was a bit disappointed) I ate a bit more this week as I know that it often helps. I have decided to join Slimming World on Monday - if I can get there and it doesn't rain. Hubster has the car for dialysis on Monday mornings so I will ride the 3 miles to the Cringleford group and join there. Yes, I know I was given the books but the entire fish section is blocked out by marker pen as are several of the 'disliked' foods, which I might like and half the red section is missing altogether. One of my client's is a member of that group, she tells me, so I thought that I would go along.

My waist is now less than 33", my hips less than 40" and I'm down another cup size in the bra department (Praise The Lord). I'm pretty happy with that. I still can't get into my tiny jeans but they are another half a stone off I reckon and not 2 stone off as they were before.

I am starting the Stabiliser programme of my Exante today. More calories, ready to transition to real life, or in my case, Slimming World. I still have 10lb to lose but think that SW and cycling combined will take care of that in the next few weeks. Now I am no longer a female Mr Blobby in jeans, which is how I felt, I am not in such a rush to lose the rest. I'm also a bit bored with the Exante food, despite having different ways of cooking it than the instructions say.

This week I get my 3 products plus 400 additional calories and 140ml of skimmed milk (make that alpro). I have some low carb, vegetarian protein shake stuff for post ride boosting and I'll work that into the additional 400 cals. It's all good.

Onwards and downwards CC losers. We've all got this.


----------



## stephec (10 May 2015)

Saluki said:


> Just a couple of quick pics. 1st one is taken at the very start of March, when I was about 2 weeks into my weight loss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen this thread before, you don't half look different there.

Nice one.


----------



## Saluki (10 May 2015)

stephec said:


> I've never seen this thread before, you don't half look different there.
> 
> Nice one.


We hid it up 
You don't need to have seen this thread, you are a regular sized sort of chap

I did the pic in the mirror thing again, same pub, as we rode home today. I think that I look different again but then, I've not quite got my head around my new shape. Or old shape really as I was competing in triathlons and marathons last time I was this weight.


----------



## stephec (10 May 2015)

Saluki said:


> We hid it up
> You don't need to have seen this thread, you are a regular sized sort of chap
> 
> I did the pic in the mirror thing again, same pub, as we rode home today. I think that I look different again but then, I've not quite got my head around my new shape. Or old shape really as I was competing in triathlons and marathons last time I was this weight.


I was looking in this section and saw your name as last post so thought I'd see where you were up to.
You don't need to lose anymore now do you, you've got a lower BMI than me?


----------



## Saluki (10 May 2015)

stephec said:


> I was looking in this section and saw your name as last post so thought I'd see where you were up to.
> You don't need to lose anymore now do you, you've got a lower BMI than me?


Another 10lbs would be nice. BMI is (a load of crap really) 24.4 and I'd like it back at around 23 which gives me some wiggle room. I've a bit too much squidge still really. 
I asked Hubster what he thought of emerging figure again and he hurrumphed. I said about losing 10lb more, maybe a stone, maybe 2 stone and he replied 'yeah, something like that' & 'it's sort of getting there'. 2 stone is excessive at my height but I've seen the scraggy efforts that he looks at on the sites he frequents. Not trying to compete with brainless bimbettes with boobs that explode at altitude but it might be nice to not be invisible to him. Any lower than 10st 2lb at my height and build is madness as I carry muscle. I have weights at home that I use. I do body weight exercises too. I refuse to pay out for a gym but I kind of miss a pool now and again. Might have a look at the UEA offering. BTW, he's not exactly sylph like himself.
In case you are wondering @stephec I've done this for me, not for him. I no longer really care what he thinks.


----------



## IncoherentJeff (10 May 2015)

IncoherentJeff said:


> 09 Sep 14
> Bringing me where I am today 6 foot (183cm), 111KG (17st 7lbs or 245lbs)...
> ...and restarted the Couch to 5K jogging plan tonight. Completed the 1st week before but got shin splits so stopped for a fortnight until today that is.
> 
> As a goal I've signed up to the Great Manchester Run (10K) in May 2015. Also looking for a cycling goal.



After 3 goes at trying the Couch to 5k program and getting shin splits each time, despite filming my running in a shop & buying shoes suited to my stance/style, I gave up. Came to the conclusion I needed so shift some weight with softer landings on a treadmill before hitting the road.

Joined a gym at the end of Jan and have since been doing cardio only 3-4 times a week. Today I completed the Great Manchester Run (10k) in 1h 12m 52s. 
I've got my weight down to 104KG (16st 6lbs or 229.3lbs), still a fair way to go to my 85kg target. But happy with the 2015 progress, gonna be stiff tomorrow!
I will try & post more often on here.


----------



## Saluki (10 May 2015)

IncoherentJeff said:


> After 3 goes at trying the Couch to 5k program and getting shin splits each time, despite filming my running in a shop & buying shoes suited to my stance/style, I gave up. Came to the conclusion I needed so shift some weight with softer landings on a treadmill before hitting the road.
> 
> Joined a gym at the end of Jan and have since been doing cardio only 3-4 times a week. Today I completed the Great Manchester Run (10k) in 1h 12m 52s.
> I've got my weight down to 104KG (16st 6lbs or 229.3lbs), still a fair way to go to my 85kg target. But happy with the 2015 progress, gonna be stiff tomorrow!
> I will try & post more often on here.


Good work @IncoherentJeff. Keep up the good work.
I used to love running but a damaged achilles that refuses to heal has put paid to that. Very envious of your 10k achievement.


----------



## MacB (10 May 2015)

10 weeks in and have lost 3 stone, stats:-

started 6'1", 18 stone or 252lbs or 114.3 kg - now 15 stone or 210lbs or 95.3kg

another two stone to go and expecting it to take about 16 more weeks, initial loss was very rapid but slowing now


----------



## stephec (11 May 2015)

Saluki said:


> Another 10lbs would be nice. BMI is (a load of crap really) 24.4 and I'd like it back at around 23 which gives me some wiggle room. I've a bit too much squidge still really.
> I asked Hubster what he thought of emerging figure again and he hurrumphed. I said about losing 10lb more, maybe a stone, maybe 2 stone and he replied 'yeah, something like that' & 'it's sort of getting there'. 2 stone is excessive at my height but I've seen the scraggy efforts that he looks at on the sites he frequents. Not trying to compete with brainless bimbettes with boobs that explode at altitude but it might be nice to not be invisible to him. Any lower than 10st 2lb at my height and build is madness as I carry muscle. I have weights at home that I use. I do body weight exercises too. I refuse to pay out for a gym but I kind of miss a pool now and again. Might have a look at the UEA offering. BTW, he's not exactly sylph like himself.
> In case you are wondering @stephec I've done this for me, not for him. I no longer really care what he thinks.



I read something once about guys who's wives lose a lot of weight, and they end up feeling a bit insecure as other blokes start looking at them.
They should be happy and take it as a compliment that they have such a good looking wife that she turns heads.

I've been out with my wife and seen someone try to chat her up if she's on her own at the bar, I just leave her to it as it's funny to watch, especially when she comes back to me. 

If you'd have asked me though I'd have guessed at around 10 1/2 stone in the second pictures as you're a similar build to my wife, but about 3" taller.


----------



## Saluki (11 May 2015)

stephec said:


> I read something once about guys who's wives lose a lot of weight, and they end up feeling a bit insecure as other blokes start looking at them.
> They should be happy and take it as a compliment that they have such a good looking wife that she turns heads.
> 
> I've been out with my wife and seen someone try to chat her up if she's on her own at the bar, I just leave her to it as it's funny to watch, especially when she comes back to me.
> ...


8lb more than that, sadly. However, my hill climbing is better. I still grovel up hills but I just grovel in a different gear and a bit faster  Nice 37 miler, from Cromer to home planned for tomorrow, if my legs are feeling OK that is.
I've got all this energy now and driving poor Hubster around the twist


----------



## IncoherentJeff (13 May 2015)

Saluki said:


> Good work @IncoherentJeff. Keep up the good work.
> I used to love running but a damaged achilles that refuses to heal has put paid to that. Very envious of your 10k achievement.


Thanks Saluki. Ouch my dad damaged his achilles tendon I remember it was a long recovery. Hope yours heals soon.


----------



## Saluki (13 May 2015)

IncoherentJeff said:


> Thanks Saluki. Ouch my dad damaged his achilles tendon I remember it was a long recovery. Hope yours heals soon.


It went July 2000, no sign of it getting better yet.


----------



## Saluki (15 May 2015)

Quick 'scores on the doors' today as I am away to see my friend Wendy this weekend. I have shifted another 1lb.




I'm quite pleased with that and it's been a funny week. Tuesday I had some Haribo and then paid for that for a couple of days with feeling really hyper and not sleeping well. I'm supposed to be on my stabilizer month (1st of 4 weeks) to get ready for 'normal' eating, more carbs etc and I've not done terribly well. Eating more is actually quite hard work.

I discovered Novo Protein bites last night. 40g packs of low carb, high protein crisps. Very tasty. I might look for them on the internet. As emergency food goes, it was very good. I couldn't face a whole meal but needed the extra calories. I ate half the pack, and then the other half an hour or two later. Nice. Better with a guacamole dip but that's what got me to where I was in the first place


----------



## Saluki (19 May 2015)

Hubster said to do a Tuesday weigh to see what, if any damage, a weekend's caravanning had done. I wasn't overly worried as I took some of my food products with me and ate a lot of salad. More salad than products actually. Yesterday was an interesting day. I grabbed a couple of boiled eggs for brekky with an espresso over ice (vento cup) and topped up with unsweetened almond milk - they keep it at the end of the counter (very cheap way of getting an iced coffee thingy out of an expensive coffee chain). Then I had to wait until 3pm for lunch. 2 products munched in quite quick succession but it seemed to do the trick. Normal tea and then I was fine again.
Stabiliser week was a bust. I just seemed to carry on with what I have been doing for the last 3 months. Heigh ho. I'll try again next week, maybe the week after. Feeling the love again after a weekend of tuna salad, more tuna salad and then a bit more tuna salad.

Anyway, another 1lb has gone. So now bang on 11 stone and a BMI of 24.1 according to my phone. 8lbs to go and feeling confident. 
I really really notice the weight loss in my cycling. Not just because I am forever pulling my bib-shorts back up as they have got a bit big. Hubster keeps mentioning Nora Batty in Lycra but I ignore him.I tuck a tee-shirt into my bib shorts to stop the straps sliding about. I'm going to put a fold in the straps, to shorten them, and tack them in with a few 'homeward bounder' stitches, as my Gran used to call them. It will do until I can afford new ones.


----------



## dst87 (29 May 2015)

Sorry I've been away again! Back now for the long-term! Great work on the weight loss @Saluki - sounds like you're certainly within 'healthy' BMI, for whatever use BMI is (not a lot, as I understand it).

Anyway after my somewhat unexpected 4lb gain a few weeks ago after Alton Towers, I had a fantastic weigh-in on Monday. 11.5lb loss, so a total loss of 1st. 5lb.! Very happy, though I'm wary that such a big loss might bounce back. I'm sticking to the diet though! In France I was very sensible and stuck to my allowance every single day, and even did quite a bit of walking and other exercise (include these fantastic RailBikes which were exhausting!)

Hopefully I'll have more loss this week, as once again I've been very good. Just need to get some exercise done as I've been so bus catching up with various things it's been hard!


----------



## Saluki (29 May 2015)

Way to go @dst87 You rock!

I've swapped onto Slimming World now. 14 weeks of Exante was quite enough and with the sun shining and the miles starting to come back into my legs I needed a bit more energy than Exante was going to give me. Although Exante did kick start everything for me and give me the faster weight-loss to get to this point. I'll use it for 5:2 and maintenance. The last half a stone has been a right old maul, my friend on SW is now losing faster than me and stuffing her face 24/7, hence the swap.

Slimming World group is good. Great leader and a proper community too, with great (private) Facebook group so we can write whatever and it not arrive on our feed.
My weight has stayed the same for 10 days now but as I had a baked potato for lunch and now eating proper food, that really is not a surprise. I said to Kate, the leader lady, that I expected to stay around the same for a week or two while everything settles down again and that I wasn't going to get excited about the fact that weight is not moving.
This eating a load of food malarkey is interesting. I don't see how I am going to lose 8lb but apparently I will.
I have discovered the joys of "overnight oats". Even hubster likes them. I don't know how many WW points @dst87 but it's 35g porridge oats, fat free yoghurt and fruit in 3 layers, in a jar. Lid on then in fridge over night. Frozen fruit is best (£1.49 for 500g from Aldi). Hell of a start to the day! I use my Kilner jars and one serving is a big old jar.
I am definitely feeling more oomph in the exercise department. I still cannot believe how much I am supposed to eat


----------



## dst87 (29 May 2015)

Saluki said:


> Way to go @dst87 You rock!



Thanks! It was a lot of loss, so fingers cross I can keep it up (though even a slower rate would be fine with me!) I hit my 5% weight loss goal with WW too, which was fabulous. I'm just sad that my normal leader was off as it wasn't the same with someone else!



Saluki said:


> Slimming World group is good. Great leader and a proper community too, with great (private) Facebook group so we can write whatever and it not arrive on our feed.



I think having the group is fantastic - I love it and the support is excellent. Having a good leader who's available and motivational helps a lot. We've also got a Facebook group which I actually think is under-utilised by the members of the class which is a shame.



Saluki said:


> I have discovered the joys of "overnight oats". Even hubster likes them. I don't know how many WW points @dst87 but it's 35g porridge oats, fat free yoghurt and fruit in 3 layers, in a jar. Lid on then in fridge over night. Frozen fruit is best (£1.49 for 500g from Aldi). Hell of a start to the day! I use my Kilner jars and one serving is a big old jar.



This sounds AMAZING. There are a few recipes on the WW site for this and it's about 5PP which isn't bad at all for breakfast. I normally have 45g Special K Red Berries with some semi-skimmed milk which is 5-6PP so this would make a nice change on the weekends or something. Love it! 



Saluki said:


> I still cannot believe how much I am supposed to eat



The friend who introduced me to WW told me the same - you can't believe how much you're allowed to eat. I love the food but I track everything and stick to my allowance and I have been losing. The only time I haven't lost weight is when I didn't track what I ate. I also find that your appetite shrinks so much while dieting (though maybe only compared to my former gluttonous self). I went to Nando's for lunch (great for dieting) and couldn't even finish a chicken wrap!


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2015)

I was nearly 17 stone when I was at my heaviest. I am hovering around the 12 stone mark now. I know how much better I feel, but I did something today which really brought home to me how much weight I have lost. It made me wonder how any of us cope with being significantly overweight, and realise what a strain it is on us ...

I decided to have a bit of a clear out and got some big cardboard boxes from the local market. I filled them with old books and magazines and brought them downstairs to sort them for recycling. My legs were almost buckling from carrying the extra weight. I felt as though the combined weight of me plus one large box of books must be _at least_ 18 stone. To test my theory I carried the box into the bathroom and got on my scales. I was shocked to see that the reading was ...

... *only 15 stone 7 lbs!
*
Nearly 1.5 stone _less_ than my maximum obese weight!* 
*
I am determined not to ever get back up to that kind of weight. I have been through the weight gain/loss cycle 3 times before but the last weight gain literally nearly killed me and I am not prepared to put myself through that nightmare again.

If you are trying to lose weight - keep up the good work, and when you succeed, stay vigilant - it is easy to relax your guard and put all that flab back on!


----------



## Saluki (29 May 2015)

I bought a set of little dumbbells from Argos and they weighed 12kg, for the set, and I got Hubster to carry them to the car as they were really really heavy. It wasn't until I got home that I realised that I had lost more than that 12kg and wondered how on earth I carried that lot about on a day to day basis when I couldn't carry the box a mere 40 yards.


----------



## dst87 (29 May 2015)

ColinJ said:


> If you are trying to lose weight - keep up the good work, and when you succeed, stay vigilant - it is easy to relax your guard and put all that flab back on!



I can imagine it being difficult to keep the weight off if you let your guard down. 

Having no guard at all is what leads most people to put on weight. When I worked retail while at Uni I'd pop to Starbucks for lunch and have a large full fat latte with syrups, muffin and panini or something. Probably about 1,500 calories in that lunch alone, and I didn't even _think _about it. Weight crept on so slowly and one day I woke up at almost 20 stone and thought... WTF!? How did this happen?

Scary stuff!


----------



## Saluki (30 May 2015)

dst87 said:


> I can imagine it being difficult to keep the weight off if you let your guard down.
> 
> Having no guard at all is what leads most people to put on weight. When I worked retail while at Uni I'd pop to Starbucks for lunch and have a large full fat latte with syrups, muffin and panini or something. Probably about 1,500 calories in that lunch alone, and I didn't even _think _about it. Weight crept on so slowly and one day I woke up at almost 20 stone and thought... WTF!? How did this happen?
> 
> Scary stuff!


I know how my weight went on. I tore my achilles and was married to a right numpty. I was so miserable about the tendon and being married to said numpty, that I turned to chocolate hobnobs and doritos. I got in to some terrible habits and then found that I couldn't shift the timber. Hubster (different one) has horrendous eating habits and has been resistant to change.
Now I'm nearly at where I want to be, I am going to stay on Slimming World for the rest of the loss and for maintenance. I have seen how so many people have successfully maintained on SW without too much effort. Weight loss was so easy before I hit 40.

I've never had a latte @dst87 they contain a lot of moo juice, do they not? Vile vile vile stuff, moo juice. I have Almond milk but do occasionally wonder how nimble and small fingers must be to milk an almond


----------



## dst87 (1 Jun 2015)

Another week, another 3.5lb off. Again more than I expected!

Hows everyone else getting on?


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (1 Jun 2015)

Martin Archer said:


> Since Jan 1st I havegone from 14stone 2lbs down to 12 stone 13lbs, quite happy with that. I have not really stopped drinking, but stopped drinking beer and gone on to a couple of glasses of wine a week instead. I was 12 stone before I had an accident last year so if I can get below that this summer I will be very happy.


Well it took me 6 months to the put weight on and 5 to get back to my pre accident weight. I am now bang on 12 stone.I Have basically just got out and cycled! No real change to the diet at all, although I have cut back a little on the booze. Just goes to show what cycling does to help you lose weight!
I will see if I can lose another half stone before the winter so that the hills are a little easier!


----------



## MacB (2 Jun 2015)

My 10 week weigh in was unusual, I'm pretty good at sticking to weighing myself once every 4 weeks, so week 4/8/12 etc

My week 12 week weigh in saw me at 14st 10lbs so a total loss now of 46lbs

I fancy 12 stone as a good weight for me, long way to go but it looks a lot more achievable at 38lbs to go rather than the 84lbs I first needed to lose.

It was always going to be a 6 month concerted effort so 2lbs a week for the next 12 weeks will see me hit 13 stone, the final stone after that will be seriously tough I reckon.


----------



## dst87 (2 Jun 2015)

It'll always get harder as it goes on, but if you've made the lifestyle changes and are sticking to it consistently I'm confident you'll get there.

A 46lb weight loss to date is outstanding! Well done


----------



## Saluki (3 Jun 2015)

Hi all.
Slimming world day today. I have lost 2.5lbs since last Wednesday. When I came of Exante and switched to SW, on the Saturday before I went to class (the interweb is a wonderful thing) I put on those 2.5lbs before getting there, this week they have come off again so I'm pleased with that. Now I think that my body has settled down ready for Slimming World eating again.
It's been really odd going from 800-850 calories a day to proper eating. I'd forgotten how much I'd missed fruit. I was tempted to sleep with a banana or satsuma so that I could munch one at midnight should the mood take me. Rice cakes are gorgeous! I've had cottage cheese, overnight oats are a revelation and I've had them every weekday for breakfast and had quorn sausages, poached eggs, beans and mushrooms for brekky on the weekends. Dear God, this eating malarkey is hard work. I've got tons of energy and riding and dog walking time is definitely on the up. Busy work week this week, so the additional food has been a boon.

3.5lbs off is brilliant @dst87 Well done 
46lbs in 12 weeks is epic @MacB. You must be thrilled 
@Martin Archer Great news on getting back to where you started. I would give up beer but I don't drink it anyway so I can't.


----------



## dst87 (3 Jun 2015)

@Saluki well done on your 2.5lb weight loss! Even if it did just negate the previous gain, at least your now into the plan.

I love fruit so much more than I used to. I think because I used to eat loads of sugary crap I never appreciated the sweetness in fruit. Not that I've cut right back on sugary stuff fruit is just fantastic and tastes much sweeter these days. I'm so glad you're enjoying being able to eat more 

I still must try the overnight oats...


----------



## Saluki (3 Jun 2015)

dst87 said:


> @Saluki well done on your 2.5lb weight loss! Even if it did just negate the previous gain, at least your now into the plan.
> 
> I love fruit so much more than I used to. I think because I used to eat loads of sugary crap I never appreciated the sweetness in fruit. Not that I've cut right back on sugary stuff fruit is just fantastic and tastes much sweeter these days. I'm so glad you're enjoying being able to eat more
> 
> I still must try the overnight oats...


Just go for it with the O.Os. They are awesome beyond belief. We got some virtually fat free creme freche, or whatever it's called. Yummy stuff as Hubster wanted to top his O.Os with some, like they are not yummy enough!

Over the last 3 months, on the Exante plan, I have weaned myself right off sugary rubbish, pizza, crisps etc so I'm not struggling with the SW plan, as some people in my group seem to be doing, and they are a couple of months in.

Bananas are just the most gorgeous thing going IMO, closely followed by apples. I have missed apples so much. I had one left in the fruit bowl and I've hidden it, behind the cushion on the sofa so Hubster can't get to it before I do. He's not dieting so can stuff all sorts of rubbish.


----------



## MacB (4 Jun 2015)

Saluki said:


> 46lbs in 12 weeks is epic @MacB. You must be thrilled



Yes and no, delighted I'm finally sorting it but still miffed with myself that I got so heavy in the first place. My biggest milestone was moving from obese to overweight


----------



## Saluki (4 Jun 2015)

MacB said:


> Yes and no, delighted I'm finally sorting it but still miffed with myself that I got so heavy in the first place. My biggest milestone was moving from obese to overweight


I did the happy dance when I went to overweight. Happier dance when I went to normal.

Weight just sneaks on, which is why a weekly weigh in is such a good idea. I log everything I eat, it keeps me honest (not necessarily slim though) but it's a great habit to be in. Hubster says that I'm a control freak.

PS. I ate that apple last night. I produced it with a flourish and told Hubster that he should have been quicker


----------



## IncoherentJeff (9 Jun 2015)

Time for the now monthly weigh in;
09/09/14 111KG
10/05/15 104KG
08/06/15 105KG

I've gained a KG this month, I'm not happy but I expected it.

I did the Great Manc Run (10K) & hiked up Snowdon this month.
However I've not been going to the gym nearly as much as I was pre-10K run. I also had 4 days of relaxing, lovely food & whiskey in the Scottish Highlands and any exercise from climbing Snowdon would've been cancelled out by mass consumption of the local ales in Llanberis afterwards.

Back on it, commuting by bicycle again (6miles a day) this week and back at the gym & pool 3 times last week and on track for 3-4 times this week.


----------



## dst87 (10 Jun 2015)

That's a lot of exercise @IncoherentJeff but the excessive consumption is never a good idea, but we all have to live!!

I lost 1lb at my weigh-in on Monday which was a bit disappointing but not unexpected as I had a couple of meals out which I found difficult to ProPoint last week. I put in an estimate but did end up using my weeklies which I normally avoid.

This week so far is bad. Monday was perfect, but yesterday I was at a whisky tasting at the Scotch Malt Whisky Society in Edinburgh, which included a steak dinner. I was very drunk (feel terrible this morning) and ended up at McDonalds on the way home  This morning I'm hungover and filled with regret lol.

It's all been pointed though, so I guess I just have to be extra good this week, and try to build up some exercise ProPoints


----------



## Saluki (11 Jun 2015)

Only 1/2lb this week according to SW. Or a whole 1lb on my scales. The difference being is my scales are bob on and I weigh in the buff. Not allowed to do that in SW for some reason.

I've had a couple of ropey days this week. Cake on Saturday - but I did ride the 11 miles off road to get it and then 12 miles home (went off route). First aid course on Sunday so there was a cheese roll involved. New job and getting used to new hours. Also I am commuting in by bus (yes I have a bike but I ain't locking that up on the Heartsease Estate. I'd like to still have a bike at going home time ta very much) rather than car so I can't leave my lunch in it and we don't carry a bag so I can't pop a lunch in a bag. I'll get the hang of it after this week as I'll have the car back for a start, some days at least.

I just need to get used to the new life regime. Not sure about this job although I am getting a lot of walking done.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2015)

I just bought some new scales from Lidl and they are giving me a more realistic weight reading than my old ones which always underread by at least 5 pounds compared to weight measurements done at hospital and GP appointments. It looks as though I am actually about 12 - 5 which explains why I still have a couple of inches of flab round my waist to shed. (I have still lost the amount of weight I thought I had because my highest weight readings would also have been underreadings too.)

I think losing another 7 - 12 lbs will be enough for me. I would end up too skinny if I went lower than about 11 - 7.

I'm still doing the 5:2 fasting but I think it is time to cut down on chocolate/cake on the non-fasting days and to start eating more food instead!


----------



## Ern1e (11 Jun 2015)

@Saluki it's only a half pound but at least it's a loss ! Must admit some of the members at my group get pretty damed close to naked at the scales lol. Which seeing that I am the only chap there at the moment is not always what I go for ( say he tounge in cheek ) seriously though well done to you and just to mae you feel bad I lost a pound and a half lol.


----------



## Saluki (11 Jun 2015)

Ern1e said:


> @Saluki it's only a half pound but at least it's a loss ! Must admit some of the members at my group get pretty damed close to naked at the scales lol. Which seeing that I am the only chap there at the moment is not always what I go for ( say he tounge in cheek ) seriously though well done to you and just to mae you feel bad I lost a pound and a half lol.


Well done on your 1.5lbs 

I knew that the first couple of weeks would be a bit odd, coming off a VLCD and all. Hubster doesn't seem to realise that I am trying to lose weight. He made a recipe with 2 huge handfuls of cheddar in. I spent a bit of meal time, picking all the cheese off and giving to him or the dog. Then there was the salad with about half the contents of a squirty bottle of mayo mixed in. I am trying to educate him but failing abysmally. Then all of a sudden he'll think 'oh, not biscuits. Dieting and all' and then back to 'oh I've made you 42 toasties with cheese and mayonnaise' I don't like mayo very much 

A couple of our ladies get half naked. One down to gym shorts and a vest yesterday. The come down in joggies and a tee-shirt and strip off down to gym kit. One even takes her rings off.


----------



## dst87 (11 Jun 2015)

Saluki said:


> A couple of our ladies get half naked. One down to gym shorts and a vest yesterday. The come down in joggies and a tee-shirt and strip off down to gym kit. One even takes her rings off.



I don't get that. Surely the key thing is to wear the same stuff every week rather than stripping down to nothing! They'll get a shock in Winter when they start wearing thicker clothes!


----------



## Ern1e (11 Jun 2015)

Saluki said:


> Well done on your 1.5lbs
> 
> I knew that the first couple of weeks would be a bit odd, coming off a VLCD and all. Hubster doesn't seem to realise that I am trying to lose weight. He made a recipe with 2 huge handfuls of cheddar in. I spent a bit of meal time, picking all the cheese off and giving to him or the dog. Then there was the salad with about half the contents of a squirty bottle of mayo mixed in. I am trying to educate him but failing abysmally. Then all of a sudden he'll think 'oh, not biscuits. Dieting and all' and then back to 'oh I've made you 42 toasties with cheese and mayonnaise' I don't like mayo very much
> 
> A couple of our ladies get half naked. One down to gym shorts and a vest yesterday. The come down in joggies and a tee-shirt and strip off down to gym kit. One even takes her rings off.


Thanks for that but i'am not supposed to be losing me being at target ! Never mind it's a bit of a "good" time for me this week so I could have some cheese !!! Noww if himself is a little chubby may be take him with you ? It may help if you tell him about the half dressed members lol,then if he went that way he may take on board just what you are trying to do and understand it a little better.


----------



## Saluki (12 Jun 2015)

Ern1e said:


> Thanks for that but i'am not supposed to be losing me being at target ! Never mind it's a bit of a "good" time for me this week so I could have some cheese !!! Noww if himself is a little chubby may be take him with you ? It may help if you tell him about the half dressed members lol,then if he went that way he may take on board just what you are trying to do and understand it a little better.


My group is at the same time as his dialysis. Anyway, for 5 hours, 3 times a week, he is waited on hand and foot by beautiful Philippine nurses. He is kind of following SW today


----------



## Ern1e (12 Jun 2015)

Sorry my dear did not know about that but it sounds like he is making an effort for you so hats of Mr Saluki.


----------



## Saluki (17 Jun 2015)

1.5lbs off today at SW. Very pleased with that after a hideous week. I might have accidentally had an own brand magnum ice-cream-lolly yesterday and 3 choc chip biscuits. That 17% climb needed fuelling  I burned off over 1500 calories on that ride, according to my GPS/HRM/Fitbit Charge HR things. Climbing not my thing really. I did well over an hour of dog walking yesterday too.

I really like my SW group, it's so worth the fiver every week. My old SW group, when I lived in Stoke, was pants - no shiney, no encouragement to exercise and she would order the recipe books and they would turn up a fortnight or 3 weeks later. This group has a selection of books to buy there and then. I have a chicken jambalaya recipe that I need to try out tonight and a recipe for nachos made from lasagna sheets. The natchos are a tweak and a treat but as part of a meal and not eaten on a daily basis they'll not do any harm.

I am definitely seeing improvement in my fitness and strength since losing the weight. Hubster is starting to enjoy the new recipes, which must be a good thing. He did eat 6 (aldi version) Snickers bars yesterday though His diet is improving though so little victories


----------



## Saluki (17 Jun 2015)

Chicken Jambalya!!
Absolute success. I might have made a bit much. I think we are having it for tea tomorrow and Friday too. Yes! I really did make a bit much.


----------



## Ern1e (17 Jun 2015)

Well done @Saluki I know only to well about good/bad groups ! The group I visit now is super and the consultant is very good, my week not so good now a half pound over target but hey ho. Next time in group take a look at the mediterranean magic book it's very good, made loads of stuff and loved all of them lol but then again I love most foods. Keep up the good work and before you know it you will reach you goal.


----------



## Saluki (17 Jun 2015)

I am going to get the Little Book of Summer next week. This week I bought the new Lemon Merangue Hi-Fi bars and 100 Extra Easy Days. I cannot believe how much food I am supposed to eat!


----------



## Ern1e (17 Jun 2015)

Saluki said:


> I am going to get the Little Book of Summer next week. This week I bought the new Lemon Merangue Hi-Fi bars and 100 Extra Easy Days. I cannot believe how much food I am supposed to eat!


It doe's seem a bit silly eat yer sen daft and loose weight lol, but as you know it works ! The books yes we have both those and I look in them for ideas, also the fake aways is also very good and just being nosey but have you tried the " diet coke chicken" ?


----------



## Saluki (17 Jun 2015)

Ern1e said:


> It doe's seem a bit silly eat yer sen daft and loose weight lol, but as you know it works ! The books yes we have both those and I look in them for ideas, also the fake aways is also very good and just being nosey but have you tried the " diet coke chicken" ?


I have in the past. I am not a huge meat fan really and a roast chicken would just squick me out. It looks like an animal so I am not likely to eat it. I was a veggie since birth, only been eating meat a few years and prefer Quorn. I made my Jambalya with quorn. I called it chicken jambalya and hubster has not noticed.


----------



## Ern1e (18 Jun 2015)

Saluki said:


> I have in the past. I am not a huge meat fan really and a roast chicken would just squick me out. It looks like an animal so I am not likely to eat it. I was a veggie since birth, only been eating meat a few years and prefer Quorn. I made my Jambalya with quorn. I called it chicken jambalya and hubster has not noticed.


I must admit the quorn is very good these days I havedone the diet coke chicken using it and there was very little difference between the real chicken,only thing which is not good is the bacon that just did not taste like the propper stuff (sorry but I just can,t live with out an odd one) the Lynda McCartney mince is the tops for a spag bol imo.


----------



## Saluki (18 Jun 2015)

Ern1e said:


> I must admit the quorn is very good these days I havedone the diet coke chicken using it and there was very little difference between the real chicken,only thing which is not good is the bacon that just did not taste like the propper stuff (sorry but I just can,t live with out an odd one) the Lynda McCartney mince is the tops for a spag bol imo.


I'll give the McCartney stuff a go again then. I know it's nice but it used to be expensive in the syn department. I've just been on to the website and see that it's now free . Top banana! The snorkers are only 1/2 too. My shopping will be much improved next week.


----------



## Ern1e (18 Jun 2015)

Saluki said:


> I'll give the McCartney stuff a go again then. I know it's nice but it used to be expensive in the syn department. I've just been on to the website and see that it's now free . Top banana! The snorkers are only 1/2 too. My shopping will be much improved next week.[/QU


Happy to helplol


----------



## Saluki (24 Jun 2015)

Hmmm. According to Slimming World 1lb on this week. According to my scales - which I know are correct - I have stayed the same. However, my size 12 George (Asda) jeans now fit and my size 12 Florence & Fred (Tesco) jeans are getting a bit roomy. As are my blue flowery jeans, so I have a bit of inch loss. I haven't measured this week as I can see my tape measure, but can't reach it. It's on the top shelf and I have stuff in the way.

Sadly, my fitbit, that I bought on the 19th April this year, has bitten the dust. It won't charge. I have tried all the USB ports on every computer in the house, so it's not one of my USB ports. Anyway, everything else is fine. I have the receipt so just waiting to see what fitbit have to say.


----------



## Ern1e (24 Jun 2015)

Bit of bad news on both fronts @Saluki on my front I "lost" an half pound this week (which I for sure know did not) and bang on target weight but hey ho we just have to take what their scales say lol, none the less you well may have "lost" inches so all in all not a bad thing perhaps ?


----------



## Saluki (24 Jun 2015)

Ern1e said:


> Bit of bad news on both fronts @Saluki on my front I "lost" an half pound this week (which I for sure know did not) and bang on target weight but hey ho we just have to take what their scales say lol, none the less you well may have "lost" inches so all in all not a bad thing perhaps ?


I refuse to feel bad at some arbitrary number on a mechanical bit of equipment that gets moved from pillar to post. It's only a number, after all.
One lass today, had put on half a pound and broke down in tears and sobbed her heart out. She's off on holiday tomorrow or the next and and was so sure she had lost weight as all her clothes are either looser on her or - new clothes - fit beautifully. She couldn't get her head around inch loss at all, bless her. Said something about not going to eat all day and will go running too, to shift the 8 ounces that she had put on. Madness. Our leader took her to one side and chatted about 'the facts of life' diet wise. She'd probably just had a coffee or something.


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Jun 2015)

My Mrs started SW last month and has lost over a stone since, shes doing well, only 1/2 a pound this week but she has done well, in the past would have given up! Anyway I`m following it as well for moral support and to eat more healthy. Plus I`m chief cook and bottle washer so its great to get some ideas for recipes. Oh and I`m trying to get down to 90Kgs and take it from there, currently about 93 approx.


----------



## MacB (24 Jun 2015)

Last Friday was my 4th weigh in at 16 weeks and total lost is now 50lbs so only 4lbs in last 4 weeks, however that did include a weeks holiday with much indulgence and no exercise. Now weigh 14st 6lbs and still aiming for 13st or less


----------



## Ern1e (25 Jun 2015)

Saluki said:


> I refuse to feel bad at some arbitrary number on a mechanical bit of equipment that gets moved from pillar to post. It's only a number, after all.
> One lass today, had put on half a pound and broke down in tears and sobbed her heart out. She's off on holiday tomorrow or the next and and was so sure she had lost weight as all her clothes are either looser on her or - new clothes - fit beautifully. She couldn't get her head around inch loss at all, bless her. Said something about not going to eat all day and will go running too, to shift the 8 ounces that she had put on. Madness. Our leader took her to one side and chatted about 'the facts of life' diet wise. She'd probably just had a coffee or something.


Must admit the scales are very questionable at times ! and I know what you mean about the sobbing etc, I have seen some fairly odd behaviour at times when the odd ones amongst us have gained lol. As to the inch loss it doe's take a little while to fully understand how that works, but on an all in all thing wether its inch or pounds we are getting to where ever you need to be which is really all that matters, ir does not matter which road you take just as long as you get there.


----------



## Ern1e (25 Jun 2015)

MrGrumpy said:


> My Mrs started SW last month and has lost over a stone since, shes doing well, only 1/2 a pound this week but she has done well, in the past would have given up! Anyway I`m following it as well for moral support and to eat more healthy. Plus I`m chief cook and bottle washer so its great to get some ideas for recipes. Oh and I`m trying to get down to 90Kgs and take it from there, currently about 93 approx.


Sounds like your misses is doing ok and you also, I am also head chef etc. are you using any of the SW books for recipes ? If you go in Asda or Tesco's grab the free mags they do, most of their recipes are slimming friendly, my oh goe's mad because I always take the latest edition lol we have a right old stack going on here.


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Jun 2015)

yes i follow the Sw recipes, however always looking for other ideas. Only issue is the kids, well two off them are teenagers, they are fussy with some stuff. Fav recipe at the moment is Chicken Korma with mango, lush when I get it right lol.


----------



## Saluki (25 Jun 2015)

MrGrumpy said:


> yes i follow the Sw recipes, however always looking for other ideas. Only issue is the kids, well two off them are teenagers, they are fussy with some stuff. Fav recipe at the moment is Chicken Korma with mango, lush when I get it right lol.


I might have to give that a look. Is the recipe on the SW website?


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Jun 2015)

It was in one of the small books and will probably be on the website as well.


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Jun 2015)

The big thing for us is we have cut right down on bread, pasta and potatoes. Not off the menu but cut right down, lots of veg with whatever we have for dinner. Mostly chicken and some red meat but not lots. Still have the odd treat but both of us have cut down on the snacking. crisps etc to zero practically. Now I`m not super overweight but tryng to lose the tyre round the middle. So be quite happy to get down to 90Kg for a start which is the lightest i`ll have been since my mid 20s


----------



## Ern1e (25 Jun 2015)

MrGrumpy said:


> yes i follow the Sw recipes, however always looking for other ideas. Only issue is the kids, well two off them are teenagers, they are fussy with some stuff. Fav recipe at the moment is Chicken Korma with mango, lush when I get it right lol.


Is that the one which use's crème fresh ?( or how ever you type it ) if so then sub that for a pot of the Muller light "inspired by Bali coconut with lime ! makes it mucho better IMO.


----------



## Ern1e (25 Jun 2015)

Also before I forget again take a look at the SW " Fake Away's " book the southern fried chicken is good but first time I made this we did not have any bread in so all I did was throw 4 Rye vita's in the blender thing and used those crumbs instead ! made a more "crunchy" coating, yes we have tried it using bread crumbs but must admit prefer the Rye vita's.


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 Jun 2015)

Ern1e said:


> Is that the one which use's crème fresh ?( or how ever you type it ) if so then sub that for a pot of the Muller light "inspired by Bali coconut with lime ! makes it mucho better IMO.


I use zero fat yogurt but think it might be with the crème fresh ?? My mistake I make most times is too much chicken stock, then it becomes too watery. Also the key too this and so makes the dish is fresh coriander on top. Taste is soo much better but I always forget to buy some, so timely reminder for me tonight


----------



## Ern1e (26 Jun 2015)

MrGrumpy said:


> I use zero fat yogurt but think it might be with the crème fresh ?? My mistake I make most times is too much chicken stock, then it becomes too watery. Also the key too this and so makes the dish is fresh coriander on top. Taste is soo much better but I always forget to buy some, so timely reminder for me tonight


That was a problem I had ! so I now use those stock pot thingy's and add water as needed to get it to the desired consistency.


----------



## Biscuit (30 Jun 2015)

Taken my eye off the ball recently and immersed myself in cake and fine wine for a few months.  Err so 95kg !!!  
Weighing in again Monday. Hope to shed about 10kg over the summer. Congrats to everyone on here heading in the right direction.


----------



## Ern1e (30 Jun 2015)

Biscuit said:


> Taken my eye off the ball recently and immersed myself in cake and fine wine for a few months.  Err so 95kg !!!
> Weighing in again Monday. Hope to shed about 10kg over the summer. Congrats to everyone on here heading in the right direction.


Must admit @Biscuit cake could very well be my downfall to, but fine wine or other wise is just something I have never been into personally ! 10kg's should not take that long to shift a few decent uphill sprints etc. lol.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jul 2015)

Biscuit said:


> Taken my eye off the ball recently and immersed myself in cake and fine wine for a few months.  Err so 95kg !!!
> Weighing in again Monday. Hope to shed about 10kg over the summer. Congrats to everyone on here heading in the right direction.


I had some of my family to stay for a while recently. My fasting regime got suspended for the duration, and I ate what they were eating so much more bread, cheese, fish and chips, a takeway curry and so on. I also only got out on my bike once. Result - a 3 kg weight gain!  

It is amazing how quickly I can put weight on if I am not vigilant. It will probably take me a month or more to get that back off ...


----------



## Ern1e (1 Jul 2015)

I well understand what you are saying @ColinJ at Slimming World once you arrive at your target weight they give you a 3lb's plus or minus to work with, ok you think no problem in that until your next weigh in lol and the following week oop's you loss another couple of lb's. Now doing that is not so bad because you can have extra cake or what ever but going the other way which is ever so easy to do is a different matter all together. I am far more conscious about watching what I eat etc, so you can never let your guard down.


----------



## Saluki (1 Jul 2015)

Slimming World today. I have shifted the 1lb that I put on last week plus another one  Very pleased with that.
I reckon that the extra exercise helped. I am now 10st 101/2lbs so only 4 and a bit lbs to go. 
Feeling very wobbly today though. Not dehydrated or not enough to eat wobbly, but just fat and wobbly today. I'm female, we have fat days!

I have some Slimming World meals vouchers. We went to Iceland yesterday, for it is Iceland that sell SW ready meals. We've tried the Thai Chicken Quarter Pounders so far (gorgeous and very very filling. Today I was famished so nuked the Singapore Noodles in my new microwave (A tenner on Gumtree. Chap moved in with his GF and they are selling all the duplicated things) and they were pretty darn good too. I have 8 more "buy 2 meals for a fiver" vouchers. I'll get some more meals on Saturday and re-arrange the freezer beforehand. Those meals are very good.

I am hoping for 1.5lbs off in the next week so that I can get my 1/2 stone shiney sticker thingy next Wednesday. I got my 4 weeks of exercise 'Bronze' award today. I should have got it last week but gave my 'body magic' form to the wrong helper. I am one week in for my 'Silver' award.


----------



## potsy (1 Jul 2015)

ColinJ said:


> My fasting regime got suspended for the duration, and I ate what they were eating so much more bread, cheese, fish and chips, a takeway curry and so on. I also only got out on my bike once. Result - a 3 kg weight gain!


That sounds very much like my recent story, only mine has lasted for 12 months 

Must get back on the wagon and start posting in here again, it is great reading all the success stories


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jul 2015)

potsy said:


> That sounds very much like my recent story, only mine has lasted for 12 months
> 
> Must get back on the wagon and start posting in here again, it is great reading all the success stories


Don't forget, even if you don't feel up to a full-blown forum ride, you are always welcome to come over for a local ride ranging from 20 miles to whatever you fancy!


----------



## Ern1e (1 Jul 2015)

Well done to you @Saluki I can imagine that even though you are having a "FAT" you will be focused on your target ? So best of luck for the scales next week ! Now the SW meals at Iceland we have also had the two for a fiver vouchers and we have tried the sausage, meat balls, the same noodle dish you have had and also the salmon with noodles ( for the life in me can't remember its name) all are very good and all though I do like making meals they offer a quick and tasty alternative if pressed for time, we also have some more so it will be back again in the not to distant future !!


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Jul 2015)

Mrs lost 1/2 lb this week thought it would of been more but she thinks she has not been eating enough. Me I weighed myself at work on what we call "the scales of truth" :-) and I'm coming in at 92.2kg and that's in work clothes and full pockets an safety boots ! Was surprised ! I seem to hover about this or maybe + 1 kg . Weird as I exercise loads and eat healthy


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jul 2015)

I got back into my fasting regime today. It was going so well - a banana, a few strawberries and blueberries, and some low fat natural yoghurt this morning. Steamed broccoli, carrots and cabbage with a tub of cottage cheese this evening.  

But then ... 

I only ate 2 Mister Kipling Bakewell Tarts, amounting to 400 calories!  

I went out and rode 12 miles including a steep hill to burn those calories back off again, and take a few more off on top!  

It must surely be better to do that than to have stuck to the two low calorie meals and not bothered with the ride? (Well, that's what I am going to tell myself anyway! For my weekend fast I will make sure that I don't have any goodies lying around the house to tempt me. I can resist going to the shop for treats, but struggle with having them sat a few feet away. I'm going to be good now though - the 12 mile ride wouldn't cover the 300 grams of chocolate bars that I have in the kitchen ...)


----------



## Ern1e (2 Jul 2015)

Don't be to hard on yourself @ColinJ even us die hard dieter's sometimes sucumbe to cake lol. Now the chocolate umm that's an entirely differnt thing ! We have one lady in our group who just can not go into a petrol station and pay for her fuel without comeing out with at least four bars of the stuff ! We keep telling her to get a bike then she would not need to buy fuel so hence no need to buy chocolate,her excuse well I am xx stones I can't pedal a bl**dy bike.


----------



## Ern1e (2 Jul 2015)

MrGrumpy said:


> Mrs lost 1/2 lb this week thought it would of been more but she thinks she has not been eating enough. Me I weighed myself at work on what we call "the scales of truth" :-) and I'm coming in at 92.2kg and that's in work clothes and full pockets an safety boots ! Was surprised ! I seem to hover about this or maybe + 1 kg . Weird as I exercise loads and eat healthy


That happend to me for a few months our consultant sort of indicated that may be my body had got to here it was happy ! I did persist and went on to loose another half stone which I was very happy with but then people who had nor sen me for a while kept asking if I was "ill" final straw was one guy looked me up and down then says you could do to grow back into your skin, so that was it the half stone back on and staying where I am lol.


----------



## Saluki (8 Jul 2015)

Home from SW today and I've lost another 1/2lb. Not as much as I'd hoped but it's been a bad week, depression wise.
I've not been feeling the love really, although I haven't 'over synned'. I probably didn't eat enough or drink enough.
Kate, our esteemed leader, commented to the group, about my food diary. I colour all the faces in with crayons, felt tips or glitter pens. I give them nice hairdos, specs, make up, clown faces, punk faces and all sorts. Sometimes I turn them in to cats or dogs, hamsters or rabbits. It makes me smile. Kate says that she looks forward to seeing it every single week. I had no idea that the leaders actually looked at them.

My new fitbit arrived today, a replacement one as the original one took forever and a day to charge up. It was an overnight job and they are supposed to charge in a couple of hours and not 8 - 10. Having said that, the charge lasted the normal amount of time, it was just temperamental about charging. Some days it just wouldn't charge at all but would the next day. I must have got a hormonal one.

Walking later, not riding today as my legs are tired. The nearest I am getting to a bike is watching the Tour, live and booking a ladies bike maintenance class at our local Evans.


----------



## Ern1e (8 Jul 2015)

I think it's still a well done to you @Saluki now my week not so good gained a couple of pounds (still don't know how) but I am still in target so maybe not so bad just have to get shut of them for next week, one of our members gave us an idea for things to make but I am not sure if this will be of any use to you because if memory serves me correctly you don't do meat as such so unless you are able to make burgers from quorn you may not want to do these ? all they did was make burgers from beef mince and added onion and beetroot ! Yes I have made some today for tea and well they where dang good !! all you do is get a raw beetroot peel it then grate it and mix it in with every thing else so simples, so if you should have a bash with quorn and it works give me a shout and well I may just give it a go anyway.


----------



## Saluki (8 Jul 2015)

Ern1e said:


> I think it's still a well done to you @Saluki now my week not so good gained a couple of pounds (still don't know how) but I am still in target so maybe not so bad just have to get shut of them for next week, one of our members gave us an idea for things to make but I am not sure if this will be of any use to you because if memory serves me correctly you don't do meat as such so unless you are able to make burgers from quorn you may not want to do these ? all they did was make burgers from beef mince and added onion and beetroot ! Yes I have made some today for tea and well they where dang good !! all you do is get a raw beetroot peel it then grate it and mix it in with every thing else so simples, so if you should have a bash with quorn and it works give me a shout and well I may just give it a go anyway.


Thanks.
I'll try it with Linda Mince if I can find any. There are other veggie minces but not sure if they are syn free or not though. I might try some beefy ones for Hubster. He would like them.


----------



## Ern1e (9 Jul 2015)

Saluki said:


> Thanks.
> I'll try it with Linda Mince if I can find any. There are other veggie minces but not sure if they are syn free or not though. I might try some beefy ones for Hubster. He would like them.


Not sure on the syns value but Morrison's meat free mince is very good,we have used this before but I have never attempted to do a burger ! Next time on the SW web site I will have a look to see if its ok ! Just curious have you been on yourself ?


----------



## ScotiaLass (10 Jul 2015)

Not doing WW (joining SW next week) but here I am!
I have put weight on since the removal of my gallbladder last August.
I now have about 5 stone to lose 
My problem is I am very hyperactive and get bored so need to be doing something or I eat.
I suffer with depression, so I eat.
Looking forward to some support and recipes


----------



## MacB (18 Jul 2015)

Week 20 weigh in and total loss is now 56lbs, another 6lbs lost in last 4 weeks, a nice neat 4 stone exactly in total.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Jul 2015)

I lost 2 kg on a hilly 30 mile today


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Jul 2015)

I suppose I had better say hello here now as well. Watching my weight. I'm 2 weeks in to watching my weight and 2kg down... Do we state our weight or just what we have lost? Don't know what helps really?

I have 10kg to get off that I have put on in the last 9 months since my back went. I have lost 2kg so far, but because I take cortisol steroids it is harder and often hungrier than it needs to be.
Sadly my issues relate to eating too larger servings and more often (4 or 5 times a day) rather than a poor diet. I was on +3,000 calories a day when my back went and still loosing weight because of the exercise levels I was doing (22 mile commute each way 3 times a week, plus normal routine stuff and +100km at the weekend etc). I'm hungry 
I'm also restricted as to what I can manage exercise wise at the moment, but on the brighter side, my recumbent trike weight a ton or so, so takes a lot.... time to quit with the excuses hey?


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jul 2015)

I have got to the point where I don't look too bad fully-dressed or even in cycling kit, but I just tried on my new swimwear and I am not going swimming in that until I have lost the last 20% of my surplus fat! 

The swimwear is like a pair of lycra cycling shorts without the padding and it squeezes what is left of the flab in a most unflattering fashion!

I don't mind not starting my new swimming regime while the pool is busy with children on their summer hols and I am doing lots of cycling, but I would like to start regular swims once the kids are back at school. 



numbnuts said:


> I lost 2 kg on a hilly 30 mile today


Probably only about 1/8 of that would have been fat!

I have come back from long hilly rides 5-6 kg lighter but nearly all of that was due to fluid losses.

I typically burn about 0.5 - 0.6 kg of fat per 200 km (125 miles).


----------



## Saluki (22 Jul 2015)

Finally shifted 7lbs with SW. It took 8 full weeks but it's gone.
Today I am having a fast day. I've been meaning to for a while but Hubster stuffing crisps, snickers bars, more crisps, salted peanuts and what not has kind of scuppered it. I have resorted to a nice calming yoghurt for 2 to counteract the cravings. Today is going well though and it's nearly tea time and I have 400 calories left to eat.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jul 2015)

(This is a long thread so I can't remember if we have covered this before ...!)

I have lost a lot of weight quickly in the past and my mind never really got used to it. I felt as though I was too skinny and subconsciously, I was feeling a desire to put weight back on. It wasn't really a big surprise, therefore, when I _did_!

This time round, my initial weight loss was rapid due to serious illness (~2 stone in a month!), but it has taken another 3 years to get the other 2.5 stone off. I have had time to adapt to my changing size so my body does not feel alien to me. In fact, I sometimes even think that I have put weight back on, but the scales and tape measure do not lie - I have hit a plateau, but I am _not_ getting bigger.

I can see how anorexia could develop. My size is now constant, but it doesn't feel like that.

From a cycling point of view, I'd like to lose another stone. I would still be a stone heavier than Chris Froome, who is about the same height as me. I will probably make do with losing half a stone and put up with the last inch or two of flab round the waist. (If I were to get rid of the flab, then I'd only end up with loose skin which wouldn't really look great either!)


----------



## Saluki (31 Aug 2015)

Long time no post on this thread.

Weigh day this morning. 66kg spot on. That's 10 stone 5.2lbs. I'm a bit chuffed with that. Weighed on my scales (which weigh the same as my GPs scales), not at SW
Naturally I've now had a cup of tea and some breakfast so it's all ruined for the day now  but that's 46lbs shifted by healthier eating, riding my bike and doing some gym stuff . 6 months. I've been hovering around that last half a stone or so for about 3 months now, 

I still have a bit of squidge to shift but feeling very happy today 
Hubster still hasn't noticed that I exist but I don't care.


----------



## suzeworld (31 Aug 2015)

Brilliant - well done you.

Meanwhile I am still struggling to get started .. lots of excuses .. but I know what the solution is ..! 

Keep on posting - it helps to get the reminders!


----------



## Saluki (1 Sep 2015)

I might have gone a bit mad in the gym this evening. My shoulders are letting my know that they don't agree with mixing up my routine and using the new machine thing that arrived yesterday sometime. Heigh ho


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (23 Sep 2015)

This was made for me..!

For the last 4 years I am trying to reach 85 kilos... and guess what it is not happening..! 

2 weeks ago I started (again) my lifestyle changing routine... 

Very simple eat according to what I do (average sedentary life) with about 5 workouts of 1 hour a day in a week...

This worked for me in the past so I am repeating.. 

Right now I am at 96.7 kilos and I am 178 cm tall....

Full story and reports from the last 2 weeks in the link of my signature "Let the battle begin" , "Round 1 goes to..?" and "Take that FAT"


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Sep 2015)

The scales are lying again.
They tell me I haven't lost any weight in the last two weeks. I've been hungry enough to have lost at least a couple of pounds! But apparently not.  
'Must try harder' they say.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (24 Sep 2015)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> This was made for me..!
> 
> For the last 4 years I am trying to reach 85 kilos... and guess what it is not happening..!
> 
> ...


 Weight my self this morning and lost a few more grams..!!

96.2 kilos..!!! only 11.2 kilos to go...!!!! (that is a looooong way to go) if no set backs I should reach is in 23 weeks...


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (13 Oct 2015)

Since the last comment here till now I lost another 1.2 kilo so far..! 

So I am going to reward myself by having another piece of home made fresh baker french baguette.

Full story if you follow the signature..


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (28 Oct 2015)

Since the last time I was here...... Till now .... Down to 94..!!! 

Only 9 kilos away from my 85 kilos goal..!


----------



## potsy (3 Jan 2016)

Nobody trying to lose weight this year? 

Starting again after achieving a record high weight of almost 17st, need to get at least a couple of those off this year just to get me back to where I was 12-18 months ago, going to be hard work.


----------



## martint235 (3 Jan 2016)

I currently weigh 17st 3lbs. In 2012 I was 14st 6lbs. My target is to get a 14 into my weight again without it being something silly like 16st 14lbs.


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Jan 2016)

potsy said:


> Nobody trying to lose weight this year?
> 
> Starting again after achieving a record high weight of almost 17st, need to get at least a couple of those off this year just to get me back to where I was 12-18 months ago, going to be hard work.



Yeah, my first milestone is to get from 87kg to 81kg.


----------



## vickster (3 Jan 2016)

Yep, I want to lose 2 stone by mid July, the first stone by end Feb (when I go to florida for 2 weeks and try to keep it off)

I'm way too heavy having gained a stone or more in 2015 

I've been using MyfitnessPal to monitor since Jan 1st (early days and I'm out for curry tonight)!


----------



## vickster (3 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> I currently weigh 17st 3lbs. In 2012 I was 14st 6lbs. My target is to get a 14 into my weight again without it being something silly like 16st 14lbs.


17 stone you mean


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2016)

Well, I found out why I didn't feel like I was getting much fitter despite doing a fair amount of cycling last year ... I put about 16 pounds of weight back on! Hills were starting to feel harder again.

My old scales had packed up. I got a new set but didn't really use them regularly. I had lost loads of weight so it didn't really seem necessary. I started slacking on my fasting regime and was only averaging once a week instead of twice. And there were afternoon Bakewell tarts and evening chocolate bars ... 

I am going to put a stop to it now at just over 13 stone and get back down to the weight I feel most comfortable at which is just below 12 stone. It would be nice to achieve that by the Spring but it wouldn't really bother me if I took 5 or 6 months as long as I made steady progress towards it.

Good luck, y'all!


----------



## potsy (3 Jan 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I put about 16 pounds of weight back on!


That is how easy it is to lose track and let it creep back on.
Mine has been doing that for 18 months since I started my 'new' job and stopped regular cycle commuting (plus having a decent canteen that serves breakfast and lunch) 

I now have a wardrobe where 90% of it's content does not fit anymore, need to get back on track...


----------



## Saluki (3 Jan 2016)

I've stuck half a stone back on but I'm still in the healthy BMI and my jeans still fit. I can just feel a bit of squidge where there was no squidge at late summer. I'd ride but it keeps bloody raining.

I've been following Slimming World but might hop across to Weight Watchers to see if I can shift 10lbs in 8 weeks and then get my money back  like the ad says.
I've had a pretty good eating day today, but exercise has been short!


----------



## Drago (3 Jan 2016)

6 pounds down in 2 weeks. I'll look like a crisp bread at this rate. Going to hammer myself back down to a trim 235 and restore my waist that use to be 20'' smaller than my chest.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jan 2016)

Its been raining here since September. Getting out to do any exercise has been difficult, but I have lost about 10lbs by staying away from all cakes, biscuits, sweets and eating smaller portions of food. Also cut down on the amount of coffee I drink while at the same time upping the amount of water I'm drinking. Hopefully as soon as we get some decent weather, I can get out and about again.


----------



## GetAGrip (3 Jan 2016)

I wish I could find some of my (deeply hidden) bloody minded determination to enable me to stick to some sort of healthy eating routine. 
Focus and Motivation is what I need!


----------



## Saluki (3 Jan 2016)

GetAGrip said:


> I wish I could find some of my (deeply hidden) bloody minded determination to enable me to stick to some sort of healthy eating routine.
> Focus and Motivation is what I need!


Having similar problems myself. I moved house in September and am wondering if I left it behind somewhere.


----------



## GetAGrip (3 Jan 2016)

Saluki said:


> Having similar problems myself. I moved house in September and am wondering if I left it behind somewhere.


Hmm, maybe you've hit on something. Could be I left it in Cornwall in June last year. I definitely had it on arrival there, but don't remember bringing it back home


----------



## pauldavid (3 Jan 2016)

I am still 2 stone overweight and determined that 2016 will be the year that this changes.

Good luck everyone


----------



## cyberknight (3 Jan 2016)

Im not going near the scales till about march !


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (3 Jan 2016)

I did go on it after the holidays...
Before holidays.... 93 to 95...kilos.
After.... 99 kilos..!!!!!

Lots of riding before my trip... http://theweekendreportisborn.blogspot.co.uk/2016/01/goals-plans-dreams-bring-2016.html


----------



## Kevoffthetee (7 Jan 2016)

Though I would jump back in on this one as our cycle club are having a weight shifting month.

I weighed in a 83.9kg on Monday morning and looking to get down to 78kg before training starts. I'm having 2 wheetabix with ss milk every morning and a tuna and sweet corn salad for lunch. Evenings are where I change the meals, Monday was a jacket potato with low fat beans, Tuesday was a spaghetti bolognaise, Wednesday low fat creamy chicken and bacon pasta and tonight I had low fat curry soup with a small brown roll.

I'm struggling for family evening meals as I finish at 5pm and the wife starts at 5 so I make tea for me and my 2 kids. I need quick and healthy 1 pan wonders or something I can throw in the oven.


----------



## Mrs M (7 Jan 2016)

My weight has crept up a fair bit 
This is the year I will sort it out.
Determined to get back into a size 10 and all the cycling clothes that don't fit.
Just been cutting down on some of the rubbish I eat and do portion control.
Bought a wee black book and everything I consume goes in it. It seems to be working, think before eating, am I really hungry? It will have to go in the book, put those crisps back.
Looking at it as a challenge, which I like.


----------



## pauldavid (8 Jan 2016)

Well, first weigh in of the year and 1kg down.

Only another 20 to go


----------



## busdennis (11 Jan 2016)

first time on the scales in 2016 since returning to the straight and narrow. 96kg = 1kg increase xmas. must do better


----------



## Tin Pot (16 Jan 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Yeah, my first milestone is to get from 87kg to 81kg.



86.4...


----------



## potsy (16 Jan 2016)

I've lost half a lb so far, I think I need to try harder


----------



## pauldavid (16 Jan 2016)

1.8kg off since beginning of january.

Slowly but surely with diet and lifestyle changes that are achievable long term I think are going to help me here


----------



## jeltz (27 Jan 2016)

Meh, Started the month at 12st 10lbs having had about 5 months without cycling, ridden 288 hilly miles in the last 3 weeks and the weight has gone up a pound and stubbornly stayed there. I guess its building back the muscle in my legs and tackling the hills is a little easier but its damn frustrating!


----------



## martint235 (27 Jan 2016)

There was a report in the times yesterday that showed men burn fat better if they exercise before breakfast so that's the plan for now


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Feb 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Yeah, my first milestone is to get from 87kg to 81kg.



Finally seeing some movement - weighed in the last two days at 84.5kg


----------



## BikeCurious (3 Feb 2016)

Started the year at 13st 11lb after 6 months off the bike due to working away from home/laziness. Hoping to get back to my 2014 fighting weight of 12st 7lb. So far I'm down to 13st 6lb. My problem is weekends! I lose steadily during the week then put half of it back on at the weekend. Still overall trend is in the right direction.


----------



## Andy_R (14 Feb 2016)

I was 16 st 13 and3/4 on New Years day. Yesterday I was 15st 9lbs. Not really dieting as such, just not eating crap and being aware of how much energy goes in versus energy out......target is my weight when we got married in 1997 of 11st..If I can get into my wedding suit, I'll be well chuffed.


----------



## Saluki (14 Feb 2016)

Kevoffthetee said:


> Though I would jump back in on this one as our cycle club are having a weight shifting month.
> 
> I weighed in a 83.9kg on Monday morning and looking to get down to 78kg before training starts. I'm having 2 wheetabix with ss milk every morning and a tuna and sweet corn salad for lunch. Evenings are where I change the meals, Monday was a jacket potato with low fat beans, Tuesday was a spaghetti bolognaise, Wednesday low fat creamy chicken and bacon pasta and tonight I had low fat curry soup with a small brown roll.
> 
> I'm struggling for family evening meals as I finish at 5pm and the wife starts at 5 so I make tea for me and my 2 kids. I need quick and healthy 1 pan wonders or something I can throw in the oven.


Decent 1 pan wonder meal (or it is for me anyway) is Diet Coke Chicken.

Can of diet coke
chicken bits (as many as you need)
peas
onion x 2
red/green/yellow peppers x 2 (that's 2 peppers not 2 of each)
100ml passata or chopped tomatos
herbs, pinch of chilli powder
stock cube
anything else you fancy really

put coke, stock cube, tomato, herbs and chilli in jug
fry chopped onion in a bit of fry light, add chicken and peppers and cook for a couple of mins.
Throw in liquid, peas and anything else you fancy in and simmer for about 20 mins.

Eat. Sometimes I make some mash to go with, or cous cous, bit of pasta or something.
On slimming world, this is 'free food' meaning that its healthy and you can eat as much of it as you like.
You can mix this up any which way with other meat or veg or quorn. Change the diet cola for lilt, fanta, ginger beer D&B (all the diet versions). It all works and it's gorgeous.
Once kids know that there is fizzy pop in it, they will fall upon it as if they haven't eaten for a year, in my experience anyway.


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Feb 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Finally seeing some movement - weighed in the last two days at 84.5kg



No movement last two weeks, up or down.

84.6kg


----------



## Cush (15 Feb 2016)

Have actually put on weight this month but am starting fasting twice a week as of today.


----------



## martint235 (15 Feb 2016)

Well I've been dieting (well eating what SWMBO eats rather than the masses of c**p I used to eat), pushing myself on the bike more etc. I dropped quite early on from 17st 3lb to 16st 9lb. Now risen to 16st 10lb and refusing to change. Despair!!!


----------



## Kevoffthetee (15 Feb 2016)

Down to 80kg without too much effort, and the cycling is steadily increasing and already way beyond this time last year.

I'm having a few weeks off the drink after quite a heavy weekend, but the diet has been reigned in as the mileage increases


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Feb 2016)

11 stone 13 ,3/4 this morning...i was 12stone11 1/2new yrs eve..
ive gone tea total and eating 2 healthy meals a day with odd treats..
lots of excersise..i feel great..B12 jab due soon and im noticing that as i feel a bit more tired after the turbo..and the bike..back to work next week after 2 month off so ill shed pounds easier.
only 9 more to go as i want to aim for 11stone 4..


----------



## Jackswan (19 Feb 2016)

17 stone 6ibs back in January 2015, 1700 miles later and I am still 17 stone 6lbs. Feel a lot fitter but just cannot shift any weight. Really want to get down to 14 stone


----------



## The Jogger (19 Feb 2016)

Jackswan said:


> 17 stone 6ibs back in January 2015, 1700 miles later and I am still 17 stone 6lbs. Feel a lot fitter but just cannot shift any weight. Really want to get down to 14 stone



Pack in the carbs, it's that simple.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (19 Feb 2016)

My scale finally arrived from the UK this week and I had the courage to step on it today.... How to put it in a nice way? There is no nice way... 98 kilos...(1.78 cm/ 5'10'') 

Time to start doing something else here... Two weeks and counting off the bike...


----------



## cyberknight (20 Feb 2016)

Weighed myself and i have put on weight since xmas, but i have been doing press ups/pull ups , core work and my trousers are not any tighter . Im farking heavyweight 150 lbs at 5 foot 7


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Mar 2016)

There don't seem to have been many updates recently, so I thought I'd add more. 

Started the year off at 78kg. Hardly surprising after the back issues last year which had me at 63kg when they started. 8 months confined to bed doesn't do much for you. 

My aim is to get back to a maximum of 65kg, ideally 60kg. Realistically I'll be happy between those 2. 

My last weigh in 2 weeks ago had me down to 71.2kg on the 21st February. I've been ill since then with gastric flu and am still on steroids recovering from it so haven't watched my diet as closely but have kept it below 1200 calories plus exercise calories (I'm all walking a lot for physio). But on the bright side, I'm off the morphine. Yeh. 

I might pick up the courage to stand on the scales again next week but I don't think I have put anything back on luckily... I just hate standing on the scales after an anorexic teenage episode.... I tend to obsess about it if I'm not careful.


----------



## MikeG (7 Mar 2016)

The Jogger said:


> Pack in the carbs, it's that simple.



No, it isn't that simple. It is simple, but not in that way. 

If you want to limit yourself to one particular category of food to reduce, then that's your choice, but the simple rule of weight loss is that CI<CO (calories in should be less than calories out), and* what those calories are made up of is unimportant in terms of weight loss*. Your body doesn't think "ah, carbs........let's store that for later as fat. Right, here is some fat, let's burn that straight away". It's straight-forward 2nd law of thermodynamics......burn more fuel than you put in, and you'll start using your reserves. Both fuel and energy expenditure are measured in the same terms (kilo-calories), so you just have to make sure that over the course of say a week you burn more fuel than you consume. Whichever way you cut it, whichever areas you reduce, this is the underlying straightforward truth of any successful campaign to lose weight (and of course, the reverse is behind almost every weight gain).


----------



## Cush (9 Mar 2016)

Personal observation on my own habits 1 or 2 days fasting and long session in the sauna + two or more moderate to hard sessions of exercise (cycling, walking or gym) per week ensures weight loss or no weight gain. Drop any of the above and on goes the weight. Proven this week when I had to drop a scheduled fasting day, weight already up again.


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> No movement last two weeks, up or down.
> 
> 84.6kg



Steadily moved down to 81.7kg last Thursday, but by the end of the weekend back up to 84.6!


----------



## screenman (9 Mar 2016)

Cush said:


> Personal observation on my own habits 1 or 2 days fasting and long session in the sauna + two or more moderate to hard sessions of exercise (cycling, walking or gym) per week ensures weight loss or no weight gain. Drop any of the above and on goes the weight. Proven this week when I had to drop a scheduled fasting day, weight already up again.



Is the sauna bit just loss of fluid?


----------



## BikeCurious (9 Mar 2016)

Despite early progress it seems like my weightloss has gone into reverse! I don't think my diet has changed but I haven't been riding as much as I'd like lately due to poor weather/family commitments. Hopefully that's about to change as the weather should be getting better and I've just started using Zwift to make turbo training more interesting.


----------



## screenman (9 Mar 2016)

How can you be on a diet and not know if it had changed or not, the way forward is for you to be very honest with something like mydailyplate. You do not need to ride a bike to lose weight.


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Mar 2016)

Riding is a paltry factor in weight loss, forget it. 

"It's all about the plate".


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Mar 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Steadily moved down to 81.7kg last Thursday, but by the end of the weekend back up to 84.6!


There was a BBC program recently (trust me I'm a doctor) that basically stated if you want to weigh yourself one a week, what you should actually do is weigh yourself everyday at the same time of day wearing the same clothing (or lack of) and take the 7 day average as the weight for that week. A similar principle applies for those weighing in one a month. With yourself on the same day each week and take the 4 weekly average.

I suspect it would actually be a better way of looking at your weight loss and not worrying about daily fluctuations in your weight!


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Mar 2016)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> There was a BBC program recently (trust me I'm a doctor) that basically stated if you want to weigh yourself one a week, what you should actually do is weigh yourself everyday at the same time of day wearing the same clothing (or lack of) and take the 7 day average as the weight for that week. A similar principle applies for those weighing in one a month. With yourself on the same day each week and take the 4 weekly average.
> 
> I suspect it would actually be a better way of looking at your weight loss and not worrying about daily fluctuations in your weight!



Indeed - that's what I do. I weigh daily at 05:30 after ablutions but before breakfast.







Lol!


----------



## BikeCurious (9 Mar 2016)

screenman said:


> How can you be on a diet and not know if it had changed or not


I'm not on a diet. There's a difference between someone's diet and "being on a diet".


----------



## screenman (9 Mar 2016)

BikeCurious said:


> I'm not on a diet. There's a difference between someone's diet and "being on a diet".



Good point, I thought by your post that you was trying to lose weight, sorry about that.


----------



## BikeCurious (9 Mar 2016)

I'm trying to lose weight by just eating less junk and doing more exercise. I agree though that the best way to lose weight is a calorie controlled diet.


----------



## Cush (9 Mar 2016)

screenman said:


> Is the sauna bit just loss of fluid?


I am not sure to be honest but I suspect it is a bit more than that.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (10 Mar 2016)

Last Sunday I hit 100.5 kilos...!!!

That's it..! Started Monday watching what I am eating.. It helps I am walking to school and from school with the little one..

Update on the weight coming soon.... Sclae is moving the right direction so far..


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Mar 2016)

A weigh in this morning had me down to 68.8kg. That's 9.2kg lost since the start of the year. (20.3lbs). 

My target is 63kg ideally. That is what I was even my back went on me. My max is 65kg and if I could really make it 60kg would be my preferred option. So ideally another 6kg to go and if possible another 9kg. At least I'm over half way.


----------



## LinchPin (23 Mar 2016)

*Why haven’t I lost weight after exercising? You asked Google – here’s the answer*
http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...-not-lost-weight-exercise-google-autocomplete

This may be of interest.


----------



## MarkF (23 Mar 2016)

LinchPin said:


> *Why haven’t I lost weight after exercising? You asked Google – here’s the answer*
> http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...-not-lost-weight-exercise-google-autocomplete
> 
> This may be of interest.



Who'd have thought that?


----------



## PenttitheFinn (23 Mar 2016)

MikeG said:


> No, it isn't that simple. It is simple, but not in that way.
> 
> If you want to limit yourself to one particular category of food to reduce, then that's your choice, but the simple rule of weight loss is that CI<CO (calories in should be less than calories out), and* what those calories are made up of is unimportant in terms of weight loss*. Your body doesn't think "ah, carbs........let's store that for later as fat. Right, here is some fat, let's burn that straight away". It's straight-forward 2nd law of thermodynamics......burn more fuel than you put in, and you'll start using your reserves. Both fuel and energy expenditure are measured in the same terms (kilo-calories), so you just have to make sure that over the course of say a week you burn more fuel than you consume. Whichever way you cut it, whichever areas you reduce, this is the underlying straightforward truth of any successful campaign to lose weight (and of course, the reverse is behind almost every weight gain).


The problem is the way Calories are calculated. Recently a TV doctor (can't remember what program) on a calorie controlled diet replaced 400 calories per day across all food stuffs with 400 calories of raw nuts, and his weight dropped off, as it is not possible for the digestive system to break down the fats and proteins in nuts efficiently.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (11 Apr 2016)

And I restarted the weight battle... 
Actually this is the second week I am at it.. 
The first week I lost only 300 grams... Had my calorie count thingui way up..!
The second week finished today and it was much harder but better.. I lost 2.1 kilos and I am sitting at 96.7 kilos as we speak..
I hope I can keep up..! Want to get to 90 kilos..


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Apr 2016)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> A weigh in this morning had me down to 68.8kg. That's 9.2kg lost since the start of the year. (20.3lbs).
> 
> My target is 63kg ideally. That is what I was even my back went on me. My max is 65kg and if I could really make it 60kg would be my preferred option. So ideally another 6kg to go and if possible another 9kg. At least I'm over half way.



My last but one weigh in before the scales spend 3 months away from 'home'

I started off at 78kg at the beginning of the year. Had a slight blip during the 3 weeks I was ill and weighed in yesterday at 66.7kg. So I've lost 11.3kg, almost 25 lbs!

Looking at my physical size when my back went (63kg back in Nov 2014) and my size now I can see that there are loads of things indicating I'll need to drop down to around 60kg or less to get back to the slimness I was then. Little things like the fact that at 67kg I'm still in size 12 jeans but then at 63kg I was in size 8, so instead of aiming for 63kg I'll aim for 60kg maximum instead (rather than the planned minimum of 60kg), which is roughly 9½ stone. I'll have to monitor it with measurements around hip, waist, thigh and under bust though with us moving house internationally...

So I've lost a tad over 11kg now, and have roughly 7kg more to go at least. The next 4 weeks being really busy should help!


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Apr 2016)

Go for it


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (22 Apr 2016)

My update on this subject?

What not to do? http://theweekendreportisborn.blogspot.com.es/2016/04/what-not-to-do.html that is basically what I can say... What not to do when you trying to lose weight...

But since I started 25 days ago the scale is going or moving in the right direction... Lost about 3 kilos with ups and downs as usual.. 

Time to restart the challenge..!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 May 2016)

I've not seen any progress reports from anyone recently so..

I started the year at 78kg. My original goal had been a minimum of 13kg lost, ideally 15kg and a maximum of 18kg lost. I've had to revise that because my body isn't as fit as it used to be and I'm clearly going to need to weigh less than I used to to get back into the clothes I wore before my back went 18 months ago when I weighed 63kg (9 stone 13lbs). 

So my goal has become a minimum of 18kg lost to get down to 60kg which is 9½ stone. If I can lose more, fine but... 18kg is just shy of 40lbs in old money.

_Well my weigh in this morning had me at 66.3kg (10½ stone or 147 lbs) so I'm ⅔rds of the way there with almost 12kg (26½ lbs) lost. _

The next few weeks are going to be challenging though because of us leaving the UK in 5 days time to go and live in a country I know very little about and have never visited, but that's part of the fun!


----------



## Tin Pot (12 May 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Steadily moved down to 81.7kg last Thursday, but by the end of the weekend back up to 84.6!



Down to 79-80kg range


----------



## Blue Hills (12 May 2016)

Well done satnav




SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> The next few weeks are going to be challenging though because of us leaving the UK in 5 days time to go and live in a country I know very little about and have never visited, but that's part of the fun!



What's their food like? Is it tempting?


----------



## Smithbat (12 May 2016)

I am back on this thread again ) I didn't realise it was still going. I have many lb's to lose, but I am 24lbs lighter than last year so I am getting there. Good luck all x


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 May 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> What's their food like? Is it tempting?



Honestly? I have no idea. We have never been south of the equator, let alone to Australia. We are moving there blind do to speak! Everyone tells us we will love the place, we like our space, peace and quiet so we should fit right in if we can get out heads around the accent.


----------



## vickster (12 May 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> Well done satnav
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Australia, lots of BBQs and beer going by TV. And probably lots of Asian cuisines various

@jefmcg should be able to help with reality however


----------



## jefmcg (12 May 2016)

vickster said:


> Australia, lots of BBQs and beer going by TV. And probably lots of Asian cuisines various
> 
> @jefmcg should be able to help with reality however


Australian food is much better than uk food on average. More expensive though. Tons of asian influence with authenticiy valued, but wonderful italian, greek, lebanese etc etc. Waves of migration have left their marks. Canberra used to be not nearly as good as the major cities, but it's improving all the time, i gather.

Downside is Australia rivals the US on obesity tables. And Canberra is buried within NSW which has just introduced some really bad anticycling laws. So swings and roundabouts.

I expect you to send us photos of a cycle tour of canberra district wineries


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 May 2016)

jefmcg said:


> And Canberra is buried within NSW which has just introduced some really bad anticycling laws. So swings and roundabouts


Tbh I haven't seen anything in the cycling laws that is worse than the UK..

http://www.transport.nsw.gov.au/customers/cycling/laws-and-penalties

The only thing I need to ensure, and will need to purchase, is a bell for each of our bikes. I'm only n-2 short on that front! Oh and our cycle helmets may not meet NZ/AUS regulations but I doubt someone can tell that from looking at it!
I may also have to get a few rear reflectors as well, but do have red reflective tape that is better than a rear reflector which might do the job... But that's not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## EnPassant (13 May 2016)

Have followed this thread with interest since about mid 2014 (read the whole thing). Recently created an account so I'll add one more to those trying to improve their lives by sharing here if I may.

Steve - Gloucester
Age - 54
Height - 179
Build - Medium

Weight:
This morning - 85kg
Target - 75kg (ideally 70 or even less, but one step at a time)

Historically - Standard skinny teen, put it on gradually over the next decades without quite knowing why or how. (who am I kidding? Beer and junk food for years...)
Start 2014 - 89 kg
Mid 2014 - 90 kg (where I started to do something about it including following along here as a lurker)
End 2014 - 82kg
Start 2015 - 81kg (Ha I've got this weight thing beaten, it's easy, no need to keep watching it, I shall now ignore that thread)
End 2015 - 93kg
Start 2016 - I'm a fool, I think I know better, the scales say otherwise.

Diet:
In - Cheese, beans, root veg, salad, bread, eggs, some soya/mycoprotein meat substitute (Linda McCartney sausages, quorn and such). Coffee, tea, both with milk no sugar.

Out - Meat, alcohol, as much processed food as I can. Seconds.

Never have really - Chocolate, soft drinks, cakes, biscuits. (the odd ones if they are there at some social occasion, but have never consumed these things in significant quantities), Breakfast (never wake up hungry).

August 2015 - Cut all meat, the reason wasn't weight related and I haven't really missed it that much anyway. Still some fish but mostly even that's restricted to those small tins of Mackerel a few times a week (worry about vit D a bit).
Jan 2016 - Cut alcohol. Sort of miss the real ale and Guinness, but not the morning afters.

Things that maybe I should cut out but it's soooo hard - bread, cheese, seconds.

Cycling:
2014 - About 50 miles a week, mostly flat
2015 - Er, um, er.
2016 - Back to about 50 miles a week, sometimes a little more. Still mostly flat, a few hills if I'm feeling brave.

Rest of the time: Sedentary, in spades.

Apologies for rambling on a bit.


----------



## jefmcg (13 May 2016)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Tbh I haven't seen anything in the cycling laws that is worse than the UK..
> 
> http://www.transport.nsw.gov.au/customers/cycling/laws-and-penalties
> 
> ...


It's the level of the fines, hundreds of dollars. IE the cheapest of those fines I could find is the bell at $106 is only 3 dollars less than the fine for for speeding within 10km of the speed limit, and the other fines are in the $300-400, which is a lot of money for most people.

Canberra is not subject to NSW law, but it's in a very small territory, so you'll be straying into it often. Indeed, the Canberra suburbs extend into NSW.

(Off topic, so I will shut up about it now. I've already had several rants about it somewhere else.)


----------



## EnPassant (31 May 2016)

Looks as if I'm flying solo here for now, so won't bore you with a long diatribe.
13th May: 85kg
Today: 82.9kg.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Jun 2016)

EnPassant said:


> Looks as if I'm flying solo here for now, so won't bore you with a long diatribe.
> 13th May: 85kg
> Today: 82.9kg.


Nope your not. It's just that I don't have any scales anymore with them being in Failsworth, Manchester and me being in Canberra, Australia... So weigh ins are a touch difficult until the first pay check arrives and I can buy some. We have a limited supply of cash until it arrives.


----------



## cisamcgu (1 Jun 2016)

Don't forget that in Australia you are upside down, so the scales will read the opposite direction, e.g . *-*80kg, so you have to put weight on - or am I getting confused


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Jun 2016)

Nah, I just have to stand on my head instead!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Jul 2016)

Right, picked up the courage to stand on the scales again after rather a long time. 

Done better than expected given the food and meals or I have been living off recently, having moved house 4 times in the last 6-7 weeks and I've got another one to go yet in a weeks time. 

*I now weigh 63.9kg*. I was 78kg at the beginning of the year when I started this diet. That finally puts my bmi back into the healthy range 


I'm aiming for a max of 60kg and I guess something like 55-57 kg realistically to get back to where I was before my back went, clothes size wise. I actually weighed 63kg when my back went 18 months ago (I was cycling 1,000 km a month then though) but I'm still 2 clothes sizes bigger than I was then, so given my aim was to get back into those clothes, I have some more work to do yet. 

The diet continues and it seems that the new years resolution has not yet been broken!


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Jul 2016)

Well done. Must have been lots of temptations to comfort eat with the stress you must be under.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Jul 2016)

Thank you. It's been hard. It will be easier now I'm no longer living so close to so many vegan restaurants and cafes that were really good. Finding vegan food in Canberra is not hard, every restaurant has something and most have several choices. Even IKEA has a couple of vegan options! 

Luckily Australia seems to require restaurants to calculate and supply the calories for everything they sell. The only exception seems to be one off cafes & restaurants as opposed to chains. This has made it easier even if it is all in kjoules rather than kcalories! Australia being one of the very few countries in the world to be fully metric. But it has not been easy cooking our normal meals with me not having my usual kitchen utensils or herbs and spices and struggling to get a lot of our normal supplies. I'm slowly finding the right shops but some of my less common Indian spices haven't yet turned up! Once I have a fixed address I can resort to the internet. They must be available somewhere in Australia!


----------



## jefmcg (5 Jul 2016)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Australia being one of the very few countries in the world to be fully metric.


Isn't more that UK is one of the few countries that mix imperial and metric? 

Anyway, congrats on the excellent progress. Maybe you should throw your scales away.

Next time I talk to my brother, I'll ask him where you can get exotic spice in Canberra. I expect you may find Indian ingredients harder to find than in the UK, but on the other hand, there are a wealth of other asian cuisines are more popular - and any region with a buddhist population will have vegan options.

Hope it's not too cold for you


----------



## EnPassant (5 Jul 2016)

Throw the scales away? Not for me, that's how I got in trouble in the first place . Obviously I can't speak for SNSSS (an acronym that just rolls off the tongue eh?), but without scales I look down at myself and think, ach that's ok. Weirdly even my reasonably tight fitting bike gear doesn't seem to notice 10kg one way or the other. Certainly no other clothing seemed to suddenly get too tight. Odd maybe I know, but without the scales I almost have no idea.

In fact and I suspect this definitely doesn't apply to Satty (is that any better? Probably not....) part of the issue for me is I have now hit normal bmi (albeit the top end of what seems to me to be a ludicrously wide range of about 20kg) but I still have what used to be termed a pot belly or beer gut and it doesn't appear much less from my viewpoint than it did when I was 93kg, which is partly how I got to be 93kg I think, I wasn't weighing myself and I felt, and I thought looked, exactly the same. I must now have lost the weight somewhere, and others say I look better, but it's a mystery to me where my body took it from if I'm honest.

Anyway, today 79kg, onwards and upwards, er downwards.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Jul 2016)

Pretty much the same here. Not the put belly but the rest around the stomach issue. I don't put weight on around the hips and thighs like most women do, but am much more of an apple shape than a pear shape. 

I need the scales to occasionally monitor progress, not get too demoralised when the clothing size hasn't changed for a while and to ensure I don't obsess over that last bit of fat around the middle, not to mention maintain my weight once I have got there. 

19-20 kg (more than 3 stone) for a 'healthy bmi' also seems ludicrous to me as well, but it applies to males and females alike. 

At least this time around I have a decent excuse for the weight gain


----------



## jefmcg (7 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Next time I talk to my brother, I'll ask him where you can get exotic spice in Canberra.


He was not very useful  He was pretty confidant that it would be there, as there are a lot of Indian IT workers in Canberra. He said some thing about maybe Belconnen, then mentioned Fyshwick market. I think he meant this store http://www.fyshwickfreshfoodmarkets.com.au/shops/te-asian-groceries/ but that looks like a typical Thai/Chinese grocers, rather than Indian. 

If you haven't noticed, Asia/asian in Australia usually refers to everything except the subcontinent. Of course, that doesn't mean that shop wouldn't have Indian ingredients.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> He was not very useful  He was pretty confidant that it would be there, as there are a lot of Indian IT workers in Canberra. He said some thing about maybe Belconnen, then mentioned Fyshwick market. I think he meant this store http://www.fyshwickfreshfoodmarkets.com.au/shops/te-asian-groceries/ but that looks like a typical Thai/Chinese grocers, rather than Indian.
> 
> If you haven't noticed, Asia/asian in Australia usually refers to everything except the subcontinent. Of course, that doesn't mean that shop wouldn't have Indian ingredients.


thanks for trying. I had a few issues getting a couple of them in the UK as well and had to get them online in the end. Whilst they appear in everyday Indian cuisine, they are not the typical ones. I'm after replacing my asafoetida (that being the main one I am missing deperartely at the moment, but even finding it here has proved impossible so far, let along it not contaminated with fenugreek) and ironically have actually found the supermarkets to be the best source of herbs and spices except for the 'standard' ones. I have had a nosey in the Belconnen shopping center quite a few times, but Fyshwick is as of yet an unknown enterity mostly because I simply haven't had chance or time (bad back slows life down considerably).

Anyhow, we had probably better stop hijacking the Weight Watchers thread, even if it is meal planning 
Many thanks and much appreciated.
SNSSO


----------



## EnPassant (4 Aug 2016)

Another month, another 4kg gone.

75kg this morning (well, 75.4 but who's counting eh?). However, despite this being my original target, there's still too much around my middle, so on we go.

Surprised myself with how stubborn I can be (although perhaps not others......as they sometimes point out). A useful quality in this scenario if not perhaps in other situations.


----------



## alvintc (31 Aug 2016)

sooo... to save me reading 140+ pages... how does this work then?

I'm far too short for my weight, been trying to grow for the last 18 months and there's been no change in my height. I'm guessing this means I need to try & lose weight instead.

OK so 176cm/ 104kg
I cycle 25 miles a day (pretty much every mon-fri as it's my commute), reasonable going (18+ avgerage mph)
I'm about 10kg lighter than Jan this year (dropped than in 4 months), but for someone doing reasonable mileage I'd hope to be nearer 90. My target I think is 80 ish as I'd like to be faster on the bike!

So... now what?


----------



## The Jogger (31 Aug 2016)

alvintc said:


> sooo... to save me reading 140+ pages... how does this work then?
> 
> I'm far too short for my weight, been trying to grow for the last 18 months and there's been no change in my height. I'm guessing this means I need to try & lose weight instead.
> 
> ...



You need to adjust your eating, try cutting carbs and a bit of intermittent fasting, like eating in an eight hour window and fasting the rest. Keep up the mileage and that should be it.


----------



## EnPassant (31 Aug 2016)

alvintc said:


> sooo... to save me reading 140+ pages... how does this work then?
> 
> I'm far too short for my weight, been trying to grow for the last 18 months and there's been no change in my height. I'm guessing this means I need to try & lose weight instead.
> 
> ...


Oh I don't think this place is exactly a diet plan as such.
I think it's more of a 'publish your weight to the world and use that as an incentive not to fail' deal. At least that's how I'm treating it. How much of a stuff the world actually gives may be moot of course .

Eat less, exercise more. Or at least that's what I'm trying. The first of those is the harder part for me.

I've only been here for 5 minutes though, others may have a different take. Good luck, keep at it.


----------



## greekonabike (20 Nov 2016)

I started dieting on the 1st September weighing somewhere above 18st 7lbs with a BMI of 41.8.

I've only been cycling for the past week as I was away for work for a couple of months but I'm gradually increasing the distance of my rides on a daily basis. 

I'm currently 16st 13lbs with a BMI of 38.2 and I hope to get down to about 14st 7lbs through healthy eating and cycling. 

GOAB


----------



## screenman (20 Nov 2016)

I will write this again.

You cannot outrun a bad diet.


----------



## WelshJon (3 Jan 2017)

My early 2017 plan is to lose 2kg body fat to then be able to justify buying a bike which is 2kg lighter than my current


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2017)

WelshJon said:


> My early 2017 plan is to lose 2kg body fat to then be able to justify buying a bike which is 2kg lighter than my current


I think you've got that the wrong way round ... why not enjoy pigging out, put on 2 kgs of fat, and then justify buying the lighter bike to restore the total weight of you and your bike to what it was before?


----------



## WelshJon (10 Jan 2017)

Week 1 of my 0.5kg a week weight loss has seen me drop from 72.5kg to 72kg. Strangely enough.


----------



## MarkF (10 Jan 2017)

alvintc said:


> sooo... to save me reading 140+ pages... how does this work then?
> 
> I'm far too short for my weight, been trying to grow for the last 18 months and there's been no change in my height. I'm guessing this means I need to try & lose weight instead.
> 
> ...



Stop eating so much.

I'm only a bit taller at 1.83, but always weigh between 82-84, I am not thin either. I walk a lot every day, and cycle commute some days 10 miles, that is more or less matched by your cycling. You have got to be eating far too much, and probably not good stuff? I never diet, but I won't eat crap


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jan 2017)

I'm at a range of courses over the next couple of weeks, the majority of which involve overnight stays. Any tips on how to stay 'on track' with food?


----------



## kingrollo (17 Jan 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I'm at a range of courses over the next couple of weeks, the majority of which involve overnight stays. Any tips on how to stay 'on track' with food?



Keep busy - its surprising how much hunger is actually boredom


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jan 2017)

kingrollo said:


> Keep busy - its surprising how much hunger is actually boredom




100% agree
If I am at home for any reason and not out cycling. I have to ask Mrs Ian to put a lock on the fridge and cupboards lest I'll be grazing all day.


----------



## BikeCurious (7 Mar 2017)

Having regained everything I lost last year I'm starting again at 88kg with a target of 78kg. In the past I've had good results by "just riding more" but really to make good progress I need to look at the diet too. I've just joined MyFitnessPal which is quite eye opening. I previously had no idea how many calories I was consuming. Now I can see if I have those 4 chocolate hob nobs during the day I won't have enough calories left to have dinner in the evening! The hard part now is sticking to the calorie target.


----------



## Part time cyclist (8 Mar 2017)

went back to weight watchers last week and i had put on 30.5 lbs in 4 months so no longer a non paying gold member......... weighing in at 15st 12lbs , i have been very focused this week and cycled shed loads of miles and lo and behold 6.5lbs off............ over the moon is an understatement


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (16 Mar 2017)

Good morning folks..!

So like everyone else I am struggling with my weight... As much as I like to ride I like to eat.... 

At 1.78cm/ 5'10'' I am at 99 kilos/ 217 lbs or so.... 

After that introduction I was wondering if anyone ever tried a low carb diet..?? (I stopped eating sugar and starches last week) on top of counting the calories i eat.. 

First week was good, lost a kilo and seems to stay off of me so far... But damned Is hard to find replacements for breakfasts without sugar..!!! The only sugar I am taking in is the one that fresh fruits and veggies have... 

Thanks for any advice you can give me..

P.


----------



## si_c (16 Mar 2017)

Lo


The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Good morning folks..!
> 
> So like everyone else I am struggling with my weight... As much as I like to ride I like to eat....
> 
> ...


Low carb breakfast isn't too hard, try eggs. Add some avocado, perhaps some bacon. Make an omelette of it. It may be high calorie, but you don't get hungry again like you do with cereal.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (16 Mar 2017)

si_c said:


> Lo
> 
> Low carb breakfast isn't too hard, try eggs. Add some avocado, perhaps some bacon. Make an omelette of it. It may be high calorie, but you don't get hungry again like you do with cereal.



Agree..! And I been doing that.. Just that I am getting tired of eggs.. Already using tofu one day eggs the next ont to avoid getting too tired of it.. 

Thanks for the advice.. And yes that is the good part of it you do not get hungry right away with this breakfasts


----------



## Saluki (16 Mar 2017)

I lost a load in 2015 and kept it all off until about November last year, when depression bit me in the backside. I haven't put it all back on though so that's OK. I've kicked myself in the bum and have hopefully dislodged the depression's grip. So far I've lost 4kg so very happy with that. My clothes still fit, although my regular jeans are snug. My summer skinny jeans don't fit, but they never do in winter and spring anyway.
I have gone back on Exante for a couple of weeks and then will continue on with Slimming World as I like it and it suits me.


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Mar 2017)

GGJ said:


> Decided to try a fasted virtual ride this morning, it wasn't easy, I didn't enjoy it and I felt like I was cycling through treacle. It's supposed to be good for improving your fat burning metabolism, improve riding economy and aid weight management.
> Fasted rides, especially pre-breakfast, producing a low carbohydrate training environment, have long been publicised as beneficial for adaptation to a fat burning metabolism and its potential associated positive impacts on endurance performance.



Well all my morning commutes are fasted and I`m still a fat b..........d  I actually think it works in the beginning but after a while your body adjusts. No scientific evidence whatsoever to support this but hey ho my opinion.


----------



## martint235 (16 Mar 2017)

So far this week I've done: 3km swim on Monday, 105 mile bike ride on Tuesday, 27 mile commute on Weds, what will be a 25 mile commute today. So why is my weight refusing to fall???


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Mar 2017)

80/20 rule kitchen/exercise Its pretty simple, however weight is not the only measure, last year i was about 6kg lighter than now and the only difference I noticed was how loose my clothes were, my wife reckoned I was too skinny, but the scales and BMI would argue different.


----------



## si_c (16 Mar 2017)

MrGrumpy said:


> 80/20 rule kitchen/exercise Its pretty simple, however weight is not the only measure, last year i was about 6kg lighter than now and the only difference I noticed was how loose my clothes were, my wife reckoned I was too skinny, but the scales and BMI would argue different.



I think that's a problem a lot of us have, we've become accustomed to increased weight on the people around us, so a healthy weight actually starts to look unhealthy. I'm not skinny by any stretch of the imagination (15st), but my MIL keeps asking Mrs C if I'm ill as she thinks I'm too thin.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Mar 2017)

martint235 said:


> So far this week I've done: 3km swim on Monday, 105 mile bike ride on Tuesday, 27 mile commute on Weds, what will be a 25 mile commute today. So why is my weight refusing to fall???




You drink lots and eat lots


----------



## martint235 (16 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> You drink lots and eat lots


Ah but I didn't eat my Haribo on Tuesday. 

I have actually cut down the amount I eat in the last couple of years and it's got a lot more healthy in the last year as SWMBO does the cooking now and it's all based on WW points system.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Mar 2017)

martint235 said:


> Ah but I didn't eat my Haribo on Tuesday.
> 
> I have actually cut down the amount I eat in the last couple of years and it's got a lot more healthy in the last year as SWMBO does the cooking now and it's all based on WW points system.



No booze on a school night
You can do that.


----------



## martint235 (16 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> No booze on a school night
> You can do that.


I didn;'t have any on Tuesday in the end. I did have a couple of glasses of wine last night though. Just cos they were left over from cooking.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Mar 2017)

martint235 said:


> I didn;'t have any on Tuesday in the end. I did have a couple of glasses of wine last night though. Just cos they were left over from cooking.




So you do lol
Have to be a bit more tough on yourself


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (16 Mar 2017)

martint235 said:


> So far this week I've done: 3km swim on Monday, 105 mile bike ride on Tuesday, 27 mile commute on Weds, what will be a 25 mile commute today. So why is my weight refusing to fall???



I have the same problem normally..
In my case I know that I consume more that what I burn... 
Could this be your problem as well? Counting calories helped me prove this... Not that I eat any less but at least I know why the weight isn't going anywhere..


----------



## martint235 (16 Mar 2017)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> I have the same problem normally..
> In my case I know that I consume more that what I burn...
> Could this be your problem as well? Counting calories helped me prove this... Not that I eat any less but at least I know why the weight isn't going anywhere..


Probably to be fair. I think it's an age thing too, my metabolism would burn through calories like anything before, now I probably need to at least try to match intake to burn rate


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (16 Mar 2017)

martint235 said:


> Probably to be fair. I think it's an age thing too, my metabolism would burn through calories like anything before, now I probably need to at least try to match intake to burn rate



Don't get old... Is a b***h an old man used to tell me...
But seriously just keep an eye on how much and what you eat.. Lets face it our bodies are not what they used to be..


----------



## martint235 (16 Mar 2017)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Don't get old... Is a b***h an old man used to tell me...
> But seriously just keep an eye on how much and what you eat.. Lets face it our bodies are not what they used to be..


The "what" is much much better, how much probably has to change. Oh well


----------



## screenman (16 Mar 2017)

This 61 year old has lost 16lb in the last 6 weeks, by dropping out sugar as much as possible and of course many of the things that have it in. I swim 8k a week, gym 3 hours a week, cycle hard 3 hours per week and have an active job. I can still put on weight if I eat too much.


----------



## martint235 (16 Mar 2017)

screenman said:


> This 61 year old has lost 16lb in the last 6 weeks, by dropping out sugar as much as possible and of course many of the things that have it in. I swim 8k a week, gym 3 hours a week, cycle hard 3 hours per week and have an active job. I can still put on weight if I eat too much.


I don't add sugar or salt to anything so my intake of those is from what is in food. As most of my meals are now home cooked, i.e. No jars involved, my intake is pretty low ( particularly when I ignore @ianrauk begging me to open the Haribo )


----------



## screenman (16 Mar 2017)

I am very much of the calories in versus calories out school, I am sure others will tell me I am wrong but when losing fat you need to find what works for you.

Mydailyplate is very good in my opinion, if and a big if you are honest.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (16 Mar 2017)

screenman said:


> This 61 year old has lost 16lb in the last 6 weeks, by dropping out sugar as much as possible and of course many of the things that have it in. I swim 8k a week, gym 3 hours a week, cycle hard 3 hours per week and have an active job. I can still put on weight if I eat too much.



Wonder if what sort of food regimen he followed? 

Does it mention what he ate? Hold on.. That was you? How much did you weight to begin with?

By not eating sugars (artificial ones) and starches I dropped 1 kilo in a week... No way near the 16 stone..!!


----------



## screenman (16 Mar 2017)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Wonder if what sort of food regimen he followed?
> 
> Does it mention what he ate? Hold on.. That was you? How much did you weight to begin with?
> 
> By not eating sugars (artificial ones) and starches I dropped 1 kilo in a week... No way near the 16 stone..!!



5ft 7 and 13st 2lb now 12 stone. As you can imagine with all my swimming and gym work it is not all lard.

Where is the 16 stone bit?


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (16 Mar 2017)

screenman said:


> 5ft 7 and 13st 2lb now 12 stone. As you can imagine with all my swimming and gym work it is not all lard.
> 
> Where is the 16 stone bit?



My mistake... Read the whole thing wrong.. is 16 lbs no stones... even after living there for 2 year I never got used to the stones system.. I know is a lot of kilos..!!


----------



## BikeCurious (18 Mar 2017)

I started counting calories with MyFitnessPal two weeks ago. I'm eating 1750 calories + exercise calories targetting a 0.5kg loss per week. So far I have lost 2kg! It has been a lot easier than I thought it would be to stay within the target. I recommend it to anyone who wants to lose weight. (Other calorie trackers are available. I am in no way affiliated with MyFitnessPal)


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (18 Mar 2017)

BikeCurious said:


> I started counting calories with MyFitnessPal two weeks ago. I'm eating 1750 calories + exercise calories targetting a 0.5kg loss per week. So far I have lost 2kg! It has been a lot easier than I thought it would be to stay within the target. I recommend it to anyone who wants to lose weight. (Other calorie trackers are available. I am in no way affiliated with MyFitnessPal)



Yes I use it as well... I am aiming for 400 grams a week.. I can eat 2200 calories.. But I still go over it with ease..

Today was the cheat day and I had so far 3200 calories.. (I burn 3700 on a bike ride)


----------



## screenman (18 Mar 2017)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Yes I use it as well... I am aiming for 400 grams a week.. I can eat 2200 calories.. But I still go over it with ease..
> 
> Today was the cheat day and I had so far 3200 calories.. (I burn 3700 on a bike ride)



6 hour ride? Well done.


----------



## uclown2002 (18 Mar 2017)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Yes I use it as well... I am aiming for 400 grams a week.. I can eat 2200 calories.. But I still go over it with ease..
> 
> Today was the cheat day and I had so far 3200 calories.. (I burn 3700 on a bike ride)


 I use a rough estimate of 40 calories per mile so 3700 calories would be over 90 miles for me.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (18 Mar 2017)

screenman said:


> 6 hour ride? Well done.



7... was a slow and painful one... https://www.strava.com/activities/904989436#kudos


----------



## screenman (18 Mar 2017)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> 7... was a slow and painful one... https://www.strava.com/activities/904989436#kudos



You do know you could lose friends by posting up rides like that.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (18 Mar 2017)

screenman said:


> You do know you could lose friends by posting up rides like that.



Ha..! I am hoping for the opposite effect... I hope one day people will come and join me for a ride..

I was looking at strava and if that thing is accurate it says I burned 4600 calories..! Let me open another beer...


----------



## Drago (22 Mar 2017)

Given up with the scales. Hovering somewhere around the 265 mark, but practically any type of exercise is out at the moment.

This is a serious bummer, as when I'm active I quickly get down to a lean 235-240, a nice feeling fighting weight for my height and build. The extra 25lbs sits uncomfortably on my psyche, though I've not gone up any clothes sizes.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (22 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> Given up with the scales. Hovering somewhere around the 265 mark, but practically any type of exercise is out at the moment.
> 
> This is a serious bummer, as when I'm active I quickly get down to a lean 235-240, a nice feeling fighting weight for my height and build. The extra 25lbs sits uncomfortably on my psyche, though I've not gone up any clothes sizes.


 hope you can get back to exercise soon... Besides the physical effect I feel better when I work out. Kudos for carrying your weight well..!


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (22 Mar 2017)

Just to keep track of the progress and share it with you all...

The scale still going down..! This is the 3rd week of not eating almost any carbs and I am down to 97.2 kilos... Losing a steady kilo a week..!! 

Need/want to be at 990 or less by June 3th... Have a sportive in Granada, Spain of 200 km and 4000 meters of elevation..


----------



## sarahale (25 Mar 2017)

I've got about a stone to loose. Started last Sat and weighed myself last night to find 9lb down already. That can't be right so weighed myself again today after breakfast and lunch and lots of fluids and it's saying 9.5 down! 

I cycle about 6-10 miles a day, walk for about an hour, swim twice a week for half an hour and on Wed went to the gym for a gentle hour. But I have an office job so the rest of the time spent still. I aimed for approx 2000 cals a day, perhaps a little less some days but went out for pizza Wed night! What is going on there!? Is it fluid? Is it dangerous to loose so much so fast? Any advice appreciated.


----------



## sarahale (25 Mar 2017)

User13710 said:


> I don't have any advice to offer, but I would be interested to know how you manage to lose 9lb in a week on 2000 calories a day, because that sounds like rather a lot (of calories).



Was planning on losing it slowly as I'm only a stone over weight so not in a rush. Very odd going to see what happens this week, perhaps the scales were wrong as not a digital set.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2017)

sarahale said:


> Was planning on losing it slowly as I'm only a stone over weight so not in a rush. Very odd going to see what happens this week, perhaps the scales were wrong as not a digital set.


My old scales were very unreliable. I could step on and off them 5 times and see 5 different weights ranging from original weight plus 4 pounds to original weight minus 4 pounds.

I have some new digital scales and if I do the same with them, the weight indicated is always within about 0.2 pounds of the original. It doesn't mean that the actual readings are accurate but at least they seem to be consistent, which means that using the scales to track trends should be reliable. (I meant to try the scales out at different temperatures to see if that made any difference, but haven't got round to it yet.)


----------



## FlyingCyclist (25 Mar 2017)

I think it was 3 years ago the last time I weighed myself and it was 11.5 stone (73.02Kg). I'm quite positive given all the crap I eat, I now weigh 12stone (76.20Kg).

Might not seem much to you? but I hate my weight. All the fat has gone to my waist and I hate it. About time I lost it and became slim (and fit) again.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2017)

DavidS said:


> I think it was 3 years ago the last time I weighed myself and it was 11.5 stone (73.02Kg). I'm quite positive given all the crap I eat, I now weigh 12stone (76.20Kg).
> 
> Might not seem much to you? but I hate my weight. All the fat has gone to my waist and I hate it. About time I lost it and became slim (and fit) again.


I know the feeling - I have 7-10 kg of surplus weight, which is mainly round my waist. I would like to get rid of that this year.

If you are fit enough for it, I can recommend Spring Into The Dales on the 9th April. A few of us will be doing it and you would be welcome to join us. If you didn't want to do the whole route, you could meet us at Oxenhope and stop at Keighley on the way back.


----------



## si_c (29 Mar 2017)

As of this morning I'm sitting at just over 97kg, or about 5kg more than I weighed in september, part of that has been not commuting to work for 10 weeks this year so far (change in job and separated shoulder). Really not happy with that and started trying to get back to losing some weight. Aiming for as much as possible, so tracking calories again and trying to work to a 1000-1500 kcal per day deficit. 

Been given the all clear with my shoulder this morning, so should be back to commuting tomorrow (40+ km per day), plus the structured training I've started doing, hopefully this will result in some significant weight loss.


----------



## Banjo (4 Apr 2017)

Need to lose about 2 stone if I am ever going to enjoy hills again.

Last Friday was 14 stone 7 lbs (92kg).Not good on 5ft 9 .
Hopefully will be a bit less this Friday by cutting back on bread and stopping late evening grazing.

Hoping that going public on here will help me be honest with myself.
Good luck to everyone else on losing fat and keeping healthy.


----------



## si_c (4 Apr 2017)

Banjo said:


> Need to lose about 2 stone if I am ever going to enjoy hills again.
> 
> Last Friday was 14 stone 7 lbs (92kg).Not good on 5ft 9 .
> Hopefully will be a bit less this Friday by cutting back on bread and stopping late evening grazing.
> ...


I was 15st 2lb this morning  Have put on about 8lb in the last month through a combination of inactivity and over eating, my target weight is to sit between 13.5 and 14 stone, so I need to lose between 16 and 24lb to get there, not great.

I probably need a bit of accountability to get there.


----------



## Banjo (4 Apr 2017)

si_c said:


> As of this morning I'm sitting at just over 97kg, or about 5kg more than I weighed in september, part of that has been not commuting to work for 10 weeks this year so far (change in job and separated shoulder). Really not happy with that and started trying to get back to losing some weight. Aiming for as much as possible, so tracking calories again and trying to work to a 1000-1500 kcal per day deficit.
> 
> Been given the all clear with my shoulder this morning, so should be back to commuting tomorrow (40+ km per day), plus the structured training I've started doing, hopefully this will result in some significant weight loss.



Good Luck
40kms a day will add up to a pile of extra calories burned off.

My commute is only an 8 km round trip but with a long steep climb on the way home which is bound to help.Do 12 hour shifts so cant be bothered to extend it.


----------



## Banjo (7 Apr 2017)

Delighted after one week 3 lbs gone . Was 14st 7 lb now14 st 4 lbs . 
Quite surprised as didn't stick rigidly to my plan of no biscuits etc in the evening but did eat less bread than usual.


----------



## si_c (7 Apr 2017)

Down 5lbs in just under two weeks now, so happy enough with that.

Still it's not been easy and I'm hungry all the time. Today I'm having a cooked breakfast, sod it.


----------



## Banjo (7 Apr 2017)

Cooked breakfast need not be a disaster provided its not dripping with grease and fat.

Good Luck 5lb is a good start.


----------



## si_c (7 Apr 2017)

Banjo said:


> Cooked breakfast need not be a disaster provided its not dripping with grease and fat.



Subsidised staff canteen  It's not the highest quality, but it's pretty grease free, thing is I won't eat lunch now, and I had a smaller breakfast this morning in anticipation, so it's pretty good in general terms.

Besides it's my treat to myself for a 13ish mile each way commute this week and not having any sweets or pastries at all this week.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (7 Apr 2017)

Weighed myself for the first time since new year. I was 13st5 and have got down to 12st13 without much effort and not much time on the bike. I cut out real ale and swapped to Diet Coke with either vodka or rum. I also avoided the kids sweets and cut out chips as a side dish.

The biggest change I suppose was to change our plates which were massive square trays which you felt that you had to fill. We're down to a standard 28cm round plate with tapered sides that you can't get as much onto


----------



## Saluki (7 Apr 2017)

Weigh day was this morning. 3lbs off so I'm down 17.6lbs in 4 weeks. Low carb, high protein and a fair bit of riding seems to be doing the work for me. Feeling lots better.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (7 Apr 2017)

DavidS said:


> I think it was 3 years ago the last time I weighed myself and it was 11.5 stone (73.02Kg). I'm quite positive given all the crap I eat, I now weigh 12stone (76.20Kg).
> 
> Might not seem much to you? but I hate my weight. All the fat has gone to my waist and I hate it. About time I lost it and became slim (and fit) again.



Weighed myself again and I'm 12st 3.2lb (78.10kg).



ColinJ said:


> I know the feeling - I have 7-10 kg of surplus weight, which is mainly round my waist. I would like to get rid of that this year.
> 
> If you are fit enough for it, I can recommend Spring Into The Dales on the 9th April. A few of us will be doing it and you would be welcome to join us. If you didn't want to do the whole route, you could meet us at Oxenhope and stop at Keighley on the way back.



Thanks for the invite, but I'm seriously unfit. Cycled 1.9miles this week and I was coughing after I got back inside. Not good. Legs were jelly when I walked up and down the stairs in the house.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2017)

DavidS said:


> Thanks for the invite, but I'm seriously unfit. Cycled 1.9miles this week and I was coughing after I got back inside. Not good. Legs were jelly when I walked up and down the stairs in the house.


Hmm ... I think doing SITD on Sunday would _NOT_ be your best option then!  

Assuming that you weren't coughing and jelly-legged from having picked up some bug, have a go at 2.5 miles next time? I find that I can step up my distance by more than 10% per week if cycle regularly.

You have to start from where you are now, and build up from there. It might seem like a nearly impossible task but is amazing how quickly your body will adapt if you do the work and get enough rest in between efforts. I know that from personal experience, having lost all my fitness in 2012 due to illness. I could not ride my bike for 8 months, and at first I couldn't even walk 20 yards without sitting down to recover. Within a year though I was back up on the hills and enjoying my cycling again.

How about setting yourself the challenge of being ready to ride the 2018 edition of SITD? A year is definitely long enough to gain the necessary fitness if you plug away at it. In fact, there is a sister cycling event in October, also starting and finishing in Mytholmroyd - 'Season of Mists'. It is very tough but I reckon with 6 months of training you might be up for it!

If you feel ready to do a shorter ride in the summer and want some company, I'm sure that I could organise something with my local cycling pals.

Good luck!


----------



## BikeCurious (10 Apr 2017)

5kg down, 5 to go. Calorie counting works.


----------



## BalkanExpress (10 Apr 2017)

Banjo said:


> Delighted after one week 3 lbs gone . Was 14st 7 lb now14 st 4 lbs .
> Quite surprised as didn't stick rigidly to my plan of no biscuits etc in the evening but did eat less bread than usual.



That's a good start

I am increasingly of the view that you should not over stress about the odd biscuit. As long as the overal trend is down then it's more important to have the odd treat and be happy than starve yourself, and then say "sod this" and give up. 

I am down to 75 kg from 83 in mid January, largely by cutting out the chips and chocolate and drinking (a bit) less. All this really shows is how rubbish my diet was before


----------



## Saluki (11 Apr 2017)

Today is 1 whole month of somewhat more sensible eating plan than crisps and hobnobs for a couple of months (make that 4 months). 19.8lbs down in the 31 days, so I'm happy with that.


----------



## Banjo (14 Apr 2017)

Second week weigh in this morning .now 14st 2 lbs

Thats 2 more pounds gone which surprised me as did little cycling and had a beer and curry night out.

Suspect it will get harder now so going to try and get some miles in and really watch what I eat.Which fingers crossed may get me to 13 something in a week or two.

Good Luck to everyone else.


----------



## Saluki (14 Apr 2017)

Weigh day (week 5) and another 1lb off since my last post. So 20lbs done. Another 6lbs and I'm sorted again. I suspect that the riding helps too.


----------



## Banjo (14 Apr 2017)

Impressed.I hope I can achieve that in 5 weeks.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (14 Apr 2017)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Just to keep track of the progress and share it with you all...
> 
> The scale still going down..! This is the 3rd week of not eating almost any carbs and I am down to 97.2 kilos... Losing a steady kilo a week..!!
> 
> Need/want to be at 90 or less by June 3th... Have a sportive in Granada, Spain of 200 km and 4000 meters of elevation..



I replied to myself so we could actually track my last entry was on March 22 TH and I was 97.2... 

3 weeks after the scale said this morning 94.3 kilos..! The drop is constant with the new eating habits... 

10 kilos lost since December 26 TH..


----------



## Oldfentiger (24 Apr 2017)

Mrs OFT and me are having a "difference of opinion".
She's been on the Slimming World regime for 2 months, and she's doing well having shed 17-1/2 lbs.
Now the weathers better we'll be going out for some longer rides. On our rides I'm often prompting her to eat little and often, to keep her energy levels up. She's telling me that she doesn't want to put back all the calories she's burning on the ride.
Last week we rode 30 miles - around the York area so no hills. She ate a banana halfway through the morning and then a small salad for lunch, consisting of a mozzarella will some lettuce and beans. At 25 miles she ran out of energy and was close to collapse at the end.
The distance shouldn't be the problem as she did a couple of 50 milers last year.
So I'm telling her "I told you so", and she's at a loss what to eat when riding those distances.
She's asked the question at Slimming World but they seem to be clueless. Their diet and recipe methods don't give any consideration to combining the sort of exercise which cycling entails.

I'm asking the same question here as I'm sure this is not a new problem.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2017)

Congratulations to Mrs. Oft!

What average speed did you do on the ride (excluding stops)?

Scrub that question - I was going to put her numbers into an online calculator but you can do it - BIKE CALCULATOR.

Hopefully, the number of calories that it says she burns will persuade her that it is okay to eat more!


----------



## Saluki (25 Apr 2017)

Oldfentiger said:


> Mrs OFT and me are having a "difference of opinion".
> She's been on the Slimming World regime for 2 months, and she's doing well having shed 17-1/2 lbs.
> Now the weathers better we'll be going out for some longer rides. On our rides I'm often prompting her to eat little and often, to keep her energy levels up. She's telling me that she doesn't want to put back all the calories she's burning on the ride.
> Last week we rode 30 miles - around the York area so no hills. She ate a banana halfway through the morning and then a small salad for lunch, consisting of a mozzarella will some lettuce and beans. At 25 miles she ran out of energy and was close to collapse at the end.
> ...


Slimming World is great for exercising with. Things like bananas are 'free food' so Mrs Oft can eat those on a ride. She can 'syn' something like an alpen bar - I think one or two types might be her Healthy Extra, so she could take them and eat them 'syn' and guilt free.
Stopping half way and choffing a nice baked spud with beans or something could work too, again, free food.

I maintained on SW for a good 18 months (before a particularly nasty bout of depresson) and after a long ride, I just filled up on 'free food' and it seemed to do the trick, even for longer rides. Fruit was my mainstay for keeping energy levels up. That and carefully weighed flapjacks.


----------



## Banjo (25 Apr 2017)

Been stuck at 14 stone 2 for over a week now.

Done quite a few miles lately so clearly diet is at fault.

PS

Weighed this morning now 14st 1 lb so thats 6 lbs lost since I started trying to lose weight 4 weeks ago.looking forward to going into the 13 stone range.

05/05/17 14st 0 today half a stone gone. Would really like to be in to the 13s soon.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (7 May 2017)

Weight 12st 3lb on April 6th....now I weight 12st 4lb....Need to get out cycling!


----------



## Celticdog (30 Jun 2017)

As a phat barsteward when I roll over after sex with you, I can roll over again and STILL be on top of you.


----------



## Drago (30 Jun 2017)

My weight is down slightly to 258. I'm struggling a bit while I can't exercise. Determined not to get too ooitnif shape, so have vowed that once my shoulder is mended I'm going to hammer the cycling, running, and get back onto a 6 day a week split weights routine. At my biggest I had a chest, back and waist in proportions similar to Dwayne Johnson, and I'm going to have a damn good crack at getting back that way.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (5 Jul 2017)

Guess I'd better sign up here  

6ft 4"

Shuffles feet 

Have a need to lose the 6 stone I've gained 

So that's what the ultimate aim is, be it on or off a bike, this weight will come off no matter how its done, I'm a week into healthy eating tomorrow and looking at a decent loss. 

If I can get back on the bike one day, I'll get it off in no time.


----------



## BikeCurious (7 Jul 2017)

I'm down 2 and a half stone since the start of the year, aiming for another half stone loss. As of today I'm back in 32" jeans for the first time in about 10 years. Never thought it would happen.


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Jul 2017)

Just back from a cruise all inclusive pmsl . Still another week to go of debauchery on my hols . However for the whole family , we have decided that together there is a real need to shift lots of weights! Some more than others !!


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (10 Jul 2017)

Right, I'm now in the 6 stone start line, ice actually list just under 2 stone already. 

Its been the worse 3 years of my life in many ways, but I'm fighting. 

Current bmi is 37.1
Goal bmi would be 25.2 

But at 6ft 4, anything under 16 stone isn't pleasant as I've found out before


----------



## Drago (10 Jul 2017)

Right, my diet plan is sorted from Wednesday on. 5 meals a day, small servings, high protein, low lard. 

Time to get all beefcake.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Jul 2017)

I lost about 5lbs since i stopped drinking beer about 5 weeks ago.
Im around 12st 5 atm ,id like to get to 11st 10 as im still a bit fatty..
Ive had a bad shoulder all year and its really hindering my keep fit regime


----------



## WelshJon (28 Jul 2017)

Currently hit a serious plateau bouncing between 66 and 67 kg. 

Target weight is 65kg but finding it hard to less,whilst remaining remaining powerful on the bike.
Next tactic is to restrict carbs on non-bike days


----------



## Alex1982 (30 Jul 2017)

Started at just over 13 stone 

Been cycling for 3 years but only this year been dedicated to hitting the mileage 

I do approx 150 km a week commuting to work and then some more st the weekend 

Weight this morning is 11'8


----------



## pjd57 (15 Aug 2017)

I've been doing more miles this year than I used to.
Turned 60 so decided to make an effort to maintain my fitness levels.
Was surprised to see on Strava that I've averaged just under 100 miles a week, and I forget to turn it on sometimes.
But my weight has dropped when I didn't need it to.
5'8" and I am down half a stone to under 10 and a half. 
More cakes!


----------



## generaldogsbody (9 Oct 2017)

9/10/2017.
Height 5'9.
Weight 301lb=21st7lb.
First time on my Turbo trainer,3 min steady pace smallest front gear largest rear gear.I know.i know 3 min is seriously bad,i also did 5 min on my healthrider.This old thing,
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySGU-XF5oWA
.I did get a sweat on but felt i had no energy,i'm at rock bottom.Things can only get better,this is the first time in 15 years iv'e been on a cycle.I think my seat needs to come up a bit,and my tyre preasure needs to be higher that should help.


----------



## MrGrumpy (11 Oct 2017)

pjd57 said:


> I've been doing more miles this year than I used to.
> Turned 60 so decided to make an effort to maintain my fitness levels.
> Was surprised to see on Strava that I've averaged just under 100 miles a week, and I forget to turn it on sometimes.
> But my weight has dropped when I didn't need it to.
> ...



I seem to be getting heavier lol , 100 miles a week by bike and about 10 miles running . Think I need to look at my diet pmsl


----------



## pjd57 (11 Oct 2017)

MrGrumpy said:


> I seem to be getting heavier lol , 100 miles a week by bike and about 10 miles running . Think I need to look at my diet pmsl


I've been a veggie since my mid 20's , so there's not much fat going in.

Booked a GP appointment , after the usual nagging about it.
Turned up , on my bike this morning, very wet, to be told the doc was off sick !


----------



## generaldogsbody (16 Oct 2017)

Lost 2 1/2lb this week,sorted my bike out.Fitted all new cables and a turbo trainer tyre.Have ordered some butterfly handlebars,i need to be sat more upright.Also i need another seat,the one i have isn't


adjustable and it points upwards at the front.Today is only the second time on the turbo trainer,still only did 3 min.That seat hurts,any pointers to a better seat for the larger person would be good be good.


----------



## dhd.evans (17 Nov 2017)

Last weight check was bad; 94Kg (14.8st) at 5' 9".

Diet is absolutely atrocious, i appreciate that. My goal in the new year is to get myself into the best shape of my life. Anyone got any diet plans that include pizza, beer and chocolate as staples?


----------



## si_c (17 Nov 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> Last weight check was bad; 94Kg (14.8st) at 5' 9".
> Diet is absolutely atrocious, i appreciate that. My goal in the new year is to get myself into the best shape of my life. Anyone got any diet plans that include pizza, beer and chocolate as staples?


I dunno. Mine includes, Beer, Pizza, Chocolate raisins, Jelly Beans, Fig Rolls, Pringles and Cake. My weight hasn't shifted much lately.


----------



## generaldogsbody (17 Nov 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> Last weight check was bad; 94Kg (14.8st) at 5' 9".
> 
> Diet is absolutely atrocious, i appreciate that. My goal in the new year is to get myself into the best shape of my life. Anyone got any diet plans that include pizza, beer and chocolate as staples?


I ordered a 12in deep pan with everything on it,He said do you want it cutting in six or eight pieces.I said cut it into six pieces,i don't think i could eat eight.


----------



## nickAKA (1 Dec 2017)

I've got over a stone off in the last 6 months by skipping lunch 5 days a week, cutting out roughly half the booze and 90% of the junk food plus doing 30+ challenging miles a week on the bike. Slow but sure works best for me, first time in nearly 20 years I can get in 32" waist kecks so happy is an understatement. Need to find a bit of balance now with the diet which will probably be more difficult.


----------



## Fonze (1 Dec 2017)

dhd.evans said:


> Last weight check was bad; 94Kg (14.8st) at 5' 9".
> 
> Diet is absolutely atrocious, i appreciate that. My goal in the new year is to get myself into the best shape of my life. Anyone got any diet plans that include pizza, beer and chocolate as staples?



Chocolate, yes .. not fussed about booze but I can't give up chocolate


----------



## Beebo (1 Jan 2018)

New Year’s Day. Tipping the scales at 105.2kg. 
Goal is 90kg in 6 months.


----------



## pauldavid (1 Jan 2018)

New Years Day, 101.6kg and I’m only 5’7” so I look like a pink walking bowling ball at the moment. Last years cycling and general keeping fit was ruined by a number of health issues and related comfort eating. No excuses this year so here we go! 

Target is to look less like a walking bowling ball initially


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (1 Jan 2018)

Beebo said:


> New Year’s Day. Tipping the scales at 105.2kg.
> Goal is 90kg in 6 months.



Lose 33 pounds in 26 weeks? I reckon you're being a bit optimistic there. That's an energy deficit of 4,500 calories a week needed to lose that amount of weight.
I'm hoping to lose 12-14 pounds and I'm going to give myself the whole 12 months to do it, as trying to rush it would mean drinking no beer for ages - and there's no way I'd stick at that for very long!.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Lose 33 pounds in 26 weeks? I reckon you're being a bit optimistic there. That's an energy deficit of 4,500 calories a week needed to lose that amount of weight.
> I'm hoping to lose 12-14 pounds and I'm going to give myself the whole 12 months to do it, as trying to rush it would mean drinking no beer for ages - and there's no way I'd stick at that for very long!.


It's perfectly doable and not a stupidly unhealthy rate of weight loss, but it would take some self-discipline to achieve it.

I find it an awful lot easier to control my weight now after giving up alcohol altogether! I had a bit of a problem immediately after that when I substituted chocolate and cake for the booze. I have cut down on them too now but allow myself them as treats from time to time, and especially on any long bike ride.


----------



## DCLane (2 Jan 2018)

Chubby boy here checking in at 11 stone 12 lbs this morning: goal is to be below 11 stone, preferably back down to 10 1/2 stone. Current BMI is aroud 25 post-operation and that'll be going down ...


----------



## nickAKA (2 Jan 2018)

Put on 1.5kg over christmas which I'm considering a win, given that at the start of december I was probably down 6kg on the year. Back into it now in earnest using zwift to spur me on having stupidly agreed to go out for a pedal with a mate who puts in serious miles (plus sunshine holiday planned in Feb & don't want to be accidentally harpooned on the beach)


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jan 2018)

Put on half a stone over the last 6 months mainly due to lack of riding then over x mas eating like a pig .Glad to be back at work as i tend to comfort eat if i am bored , at least at work i keep busy.
houlder permitting i plan to get sub 10 and a half stone again .


----------



## graham bowers (3 Jan 2018)

New years day 16 st 2 1/2 lb. Aiming to lose 2 or 3 lb a week until I get to 13 st then reappraise. Following the slimming world methods plus Dry January.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2018)

Starting the year at 86 kg (13 st 7.5 lbs). Aiming to get down to 79.5 kg (12 st 7 lbs).

On the Morrisons 2-for-£3 diet! (Got mini chocolate rolls and shortbreads in today for a pal who is cycling over for coffee and cake.)

Will revert to 5:2 fasting and healthy food tomorrow!


----------



## pauldavid (5 Jan 2018)

pauldavid said:


> New Years Day, 101.6kg and I’m only 5’7” so I look like a pink walking bowling ball at the moment. Last years cycling and general keeping fit was ruined by a number of health issues and related comfort eating. No excuses this year so here we go!
> 
> Target is to look less like a walking bowling ball initially



Decided that Friday will be my weigh in day as I continue the search for my ideal weight. I’m not setting a target as such. Instead I will be using a combination of how I feel and my level of repulsion when I look at myself in the mirror as a guide. Weigh ins will just be to confirm that I am making progress.

So this morning is 100.6kg, a 1kg loss. The really good news is that almost all of the Christmas excess of tempting food is gone as is the chest infection I was carrying over the holiday so exercise should also be ok to resume this weekend/next week.

Good luck to the rest of you in your quest!


----------



## Beebo (6 Jan 2018)

Beebo said:


> New Year’s Day. Tipping the scales at 105.2kg.
> Goal is 90kg in 6 months.


103.4kg today. 
That is the first weigh in done, the first easy kilos have gone. It won’t be that easy every week.


----------



## groundy74 (8 Jan 2018)

First time on the scales since Xmas and a shocking 11 lb increase to a whopping 19 stone!! After 18 months of yo yo weight with some good miles but poor diet, this is the year I'm going to kick myself into shape. Can't ride much in Jan due to work commitments but the healthy eating starts today and the spinning class and riding re-starts Feb (hopefully fit in 2/3 rides in Jan). Plan is to reach 16 stone by 29 July in time for Ride London with the intention of fitting in several sportive's prior to that and at least 2 * 100 mile rides on my own


----------



## Alan O (12 Jan 2018)

I've been trying to lose weight on and off for years, and I typically lose 5 or 6kg then ease off, forget about it, and it builds back up again.

But I've got a specific incentive this year - the Liverpool-Chester-Liverpool 100 mile bike ride in July. I did it last year and the final section was very difficult (and painful) due to too much weight and not enough training - and I really don't want to feel that way again this year.

My diet is generally reasonably healthy, but there's just too much of it, so I've started this week on a reduced kcal diet (and I'm cutting out all alcohol for an undetermined time). Monday morning is weighing time, and I've started off at 97.8kg. My aim is to get down to 85kg by July, which is around 0.5kg per week, and that should hopefully be achievable.


----------



## pauldavid (12 Jan 2018)

pauldavid said:


> Decided that Friday will be my weigh in day as I continue the search for my ideal weight. I’m not setting a target as such. Instead I will be using a combination of how I feel and my level of repulsion when I look at myself in the mirror as a guide. Weigh ins will just be to confirm that I am making progress.
> 
> So this morning is 100.6kg, a 1kg loss. The really good news is that almost all of the Christmas excess of tempting food is gone as is the chest infection I was carrying over the holiday so exercise should also be ok to resume this weekend/next week.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you in your quest!



Really bad week, just weighed in at 100.4kg. Still downward but only by 0.2kg. I could make any number of excuses but reality is more like my old school reports “must try harder”


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2018)

pauldavid said:


> Really bad week, just weighed in at 100.4kg. Still downward but only by 0.2kg. I could make any number of excuses but reality is more like my old school reports “must try harder”


Hi Paul. I don't think 'trying harder' will work!

It _will _work in the short term because you can force yourself to do things that you don't want to do (or stop doing things that you DO want to do!) but at some point you will crack, or you will hit your target and relax. The next thing you know, the weight will be going back on.

I think the real answer is to 'try smarter'. Find a new way of life that works and that doesn't feel like you are 'trying'. You will be able to stick to that and break the cycle.

Good luck!


----------



## potsy (12 Jan 2018)

I started the new year at the heaviest I've ever been, not surprising at all considering the lack of cycling over the last 18 months.

Made a few adjustments to my food intake, reduced the sugar in my tea/coffee by 50% and have been a bit more active so far (no cycling but been out for a few walks instead of sitting around and snacking) 

No more canteen breakfasts and dinners, instead I'm having porridge in the morning and taking my own healthy stuff on for midday.

Will weigh myself every 8 days ( I work a 4 on 4 off shift pattern so that will be my first day off) and see how I go.

2lb off when I weighed in yesterday so at least the downward trend has started.


----------



## Alan O (12 Jan 2018)

pauldavid said:


> Really bad week, just weighed in at 100.4kg. Still downward but only by 0.2kg. I could make any number of excuses but reality is more like my old school reports “must try harder”


That's not a "really bad week" at all - just think, you've lost 1.2kg in 2 weeks, which is an excellent start!

Unless you can control your calories in and calories out to a precise degree, your weight loss will not go linearly - and some weeks you might even put a bit back on. Also, we don't always retain/expel water at exactly the same rate, and at weigh-in time we won't have precisely the same weight of stuff currently going through our digestive systems.

Digital scales which weigh to a resolution of 0.2kg are great, but I reckon that level of precision is too fine for our natural day-to-day variation in weight and we shouldn't pay too much attention to that implied accuracy on the basis of a week.

Just keep at it and wait until your first month is up, and if you've lost a couple of kilos by then you'll be doing fine.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2018)

potsy said:


> I started the new year at the heaviest I've ever been, not surprising at all considering the lack of cycling over the last 18 months.
> 
> Made a few adjustments to my food intake, reduced the sugar in my tea/coffee by 50% and have been a bit more active so far (no cycling but been out for a few walks instead of sitting around and snacking)
> 
> ...


Good luck with it. 

You will always be welcome on my rides if you get back into cycling enough to enjoy them again!


----------



## Beebo (13 Jan 2018)

Beebo said:


> 103.4kg today.
> That is the first weigh in done, the first easy kilos have gone. It won’t be that easy every week.


103.2kg today. Not very impressive. Must try harder next week.


----------



## DCLane (16 Jan 2018)

164lbs today, that's 2lb lost so far this year.

Will keep going ...


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jan 2018)

I am not doing much cycling at the moment so any weight loss is due to reduced calorie intake only. I haven't weighed myself for a few days but I was down to 85.5 kg (13 st 6.5 lbs) then.

I will be happy enough if I can get another 3.5 kg off by some time in March. Once I start doing more riding in the Spring it should be easy to get the last few kgs off.


----------



## kingrollo (17 Jan 2018)

11st 12 or 70kg - very poor when I was 11st 6 in November!


----------



## pauldavid (19 Jan 2018)

pauldavid said:


> Really bad week, just weighed in at 100.4kg. Still downward but only by 0.2kg. I could make any number of excuses but reality is more like my old school reports “must try harder”



Still struggling, just weighed in at 100kg so only a loss of 0.2kg again. Trying to find the positives, it’s still a loss. May just take me a while longer than I thought to turn into Adonis.


----------



## Alan O (19 Jan 2018)

pauldavid said:


> Still struggling, just weighed in at 100kg so only a loss of 0.2kg again. Trying to find the positives, it’s still a loss. May just take me a while longer than I thought to turn into Adonis.


What are you actually doing to try to lose weight?


----------



## potsy (19 Jan 2018)

Wasn't sure I'd made much progress so far, so was pleasantly surprised to see another 3lb come off over the last 8 days.

A total of 5lbs now since I reduced my calorie intake.

Like @ColinJ above I'm still not back on the bike so apart from a bit of walking it's only the reduced intake that's making any difference.


----------



## uclown2002 (20 Jan 2018)

kingrollo said:


> 11st 12 or 70kg - very poor when I was 11st 6 in November!


70kg is 11st!


----------



## Beebo (20 Jan 2018)

Beebo said:


> 103.2kg today. Not very impressive. Must try harder next week.


101.1kg today. 
That is a good week and over 4kg since new year.


----------



## iancity (21 Jan 2018)

Might as well join this thread...I know I am overweight but its more the blood pressure thats concerning me so trying to lower bp which should in turn lower the weight. Currently 14:9 and 6" (and 160/95!!!). Clothes never feel comfortable and just feel....well...fat! 

I am well aware of the issue, what is causing it, where I have to cut back, its just doing it, isnt it. Done it before, when I first got a bp scare and thought I can do this, and I did, weight dropped, bp dropped, but then relaxed because I did it and thought I can do it anytime now...well, anytime has been 3 years plus so need to get back on track...

So, logging in here, hopefully this will give me a bit of accountability.

Best wishes to one and all


----------



## Alan O (22 Jan 2018)

Two weeks in, and my weight this morning is 96.1kg - that's a loss of 1.7kg in two weeks (and 5.1kg down from my peak of 101.2kg in October).

Target of 85kg by 1 July is definitely feasible.


----------



## Beebo (27 Jan 2018)

100.9kg today. 
4.2kg lost since new year. 
Target is 90kg by June, very doable.


----------



## nickAKA (29 Jan 2018)

I've hit the wall a bit recently weight-wise, holding steady between 75-76Kg for the last fortnight, but the target is 74.5Kg (revised down from 78Kg at the end of the summer) so I'm on track and happy with that. My fitness is much better now, and I suspect I'm putting some muscle on my legs which is counteracting the weight loss somewhat. I did the zwift mountain event last night in a group sub-2w/kg ride which was well over an hour (which is longer than I've ever attempted on the turbo, especially 'climbing') and I must have sweated off half a Kg in fluids alone... the conservatory was wringing wet by the time I got off the bike. I skipped the joyous downhill return which makes the stats look awful but I'm determined to concentrate & improve upon my hill climbing stamina!


----------



## Alan O (29 Jan 2018)

Alan O said:


> Two weeks in, and my weight this morning is 96.1kg - that's a loss of 1.7kg in two weeks (and 5.1kg down from my peak of 101.2kg in October).
> 
> Target of 85kg by 1 July is definitely feasible.


3 weeks and down to 95.3kg, which is 0.8kg in the past week and 2.5kg overall.


----------



## pauldavid (2 Feb 2018)

pauldavid said:


> Still struggling, just weighed in at 100kg so only a loss of 0.2kg again. Trying to find the positives, it’s still a loss. May just take me a while longer than I thought to turn into Adonis.



98.8 kg today. A further loss of 1.2kg, admittedly this is over 2 weeks as I was away from home with work last week and unable to weigh in. In the right direction though so all good.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2018)

I am continuing my gradual weight reduction and I am starting to notice the reduction of my waist size.

84.8 kg today - 13 st 5 lbs.


----------



## hoopdriver (3 Feb 2018)

Weighed myself on the 1st (February) having not weighed myself since before Christmas. I had decided, before I stepped on the scales, that I would be happy to find that I had gained only three pounds over the festive season - although I had tried quite hard to limit any gains, and had resumed training during January I felt sure I must have added some poundage. Not at all. I was delighted to discover that I was actually two pounds _down_ on my 1 December weight!


----------



## Alan O (3 Feb 2018)

pauldavid said:


> 98.8 kg today. A further loss of 1.2kg, admittedly this is over 2 weeks as I was away from home with work last week and unable to weigh in. In the right direction though so all good.


1.2kg over 2 weeks is a good rate of loss, and should be sustainable over the long term


----------



## Beebo (3 Feb 2018)

Beebo said:


> 100.9kg today.
> 4.2kg lost since new year.
> Target is 90kg by June, very doable.


100.6kg today. Not very good but I did fall off the wagon after a big hangover. Still a loss is a loss.


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2018)

2lb off since last week.

Happy with this nice slow steady progress, 8lb so far for 2018.

Another *mumble mumble* stone to get off before resuming my cycling career


----------



## hoopdriver (4 Feb 2018)

potsy said:


> 2lb off since last week.
> 
> Happy with this nice slow steady progress, 8lb so far for 2018.
> 
> Another *mumble mumble* stone to get off before resuming my cycling career


Eight pounds this year already is very good going.


----------



## Fonze (4 Feb 2018)

Found it tough since Christmas, slowly but surely getting back into it ..
Upped my water and fruit intake .. not great on veggies , apart from chips


----------



## hoopdriver (4 Feb 2018)

Keeping yourself hydrated is important for maintaining a good metabolic rate and burning calories.

Ah,yes, chips - that well known veggie....


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2018)

potsy said:


> 2lb off since last week.
> 
> Happy with this nice slow steady progress, 8lb so far for 2018.
> 
> Another *mumble mumble* stone to get off before resuming my cycling career


Excellent progress ... At this rate you should be free to join us for some or all of my Cheshire forum ride on June 2nd!


----------



## Alan O (5 Feb 2018)

Week 4, and I've had a week concentrating more on fitness and strength than weight loss. I've cycled 52 miles, walked approximately 45 miles, and had a couple of gym sessions (with some weight machine work included to try to build core strength). I've had to increase my food intake as a result, but still a small calorie deficit.

The result is a modest 0.2kg weight loss, for a total of 2.7kg in four weeks. I'm now at 95.1kg, and I'm happy enough with that at this stage.

*Oh, and 1,207 "active minutes" according to fitbit, which is my highest week's total ever.


----------



## groundy74 (8 Feb 2018)

Had a great start to Jan losing 6lbs to only go and gain 4 again!! Work pressures meant more drinking which meant more eating and making excuses.

Feb has come around and continued bad habits, however back on the bike and done 1 spinning class this week with another tomorrow morning as well as signing up for a 12 week weight loss program at a local gym. Fingers crossed the weight program is what I need to kick start shifting the excess weight plus as the mornings get lighter and warmer I plan on getting on the bike at least 3/4 mornings per week.


----------



## Alan O (8 Feb 2018)

groundy74 said:


> Had a great start to Jan losing 6lbs to only go and gain 4 again!! Work pressures meant more drinking which meant more eating and making excuses.
> 
> Feb has come around and continued bad habits, however back on the bike and done 1 spinning class this week with another tomorrow morning as well as signing up for a 12 week weight loss program at a local gym. Fingers crossed the weight program is what I need to kick start shifting the excess weight plus as the mornings get lighter and warmer I plan on getting on the bike at least 3/4 mornings per week.


Alcohol is one of the biggest curses of those trying to lose weight, and I'm trying to cut it out completely for as long as I can - I've not touched a drop so far this year.

But at least you're doing something positive about it, and joining a weight-loss program can give you a big boost. I definitely find that having other people around helps a lot - the communal feel at the gym is a big motivator, and a bike ride with a group seems physically easier than riding on my own.

Looking forward to your next, positive, update


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Feb 2018)

For February I have limited my alcohol days to just one pint. It is having a steady effect in the right direction.


----------



## Beebo (10 Feb 2018)

Beebo said:


> 100.6kg today. Not very good but I did fall off the wagon after a big hangover. Still a loss is a loss.


99.6kg today. Slow and steady weight loss is doing the trick. Hope I can keep the motivation up.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2018)

Beebo said:


> 99.6kg today. Slow and steady weight loss is doing the trick. Hope I can keep the motivation up.


I find the motivation to lose excess weight isn't the real problem ... The real problem is getting complacent once the target has been achieved!

I got down to just over 77 kg (~12 stone) but then relaxed and before I knew it I was back up to 89 kg (~14 stone).

I suspect the secret is to slowly drift down the last kg/lbs so it doesn't take a big change in habits to stabilise at the target weight. After that, set a sensible margin either side of that weight, say +/- 2 kg (3 lbs). If you approach the bottom limit, allow yourself a few extra treats until you are back to the target. If you approach the upper limit, switch back to your steady weight-loss regime until the surplus has gone.


----------



## Alan O (11 Feb 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I find the motivation to lose excess weight isn't the real problem ... The real problem is getting complacent once the target has been achieved!
> 
> I got down to just over 77 kg (~12 stone) but then relaxed and before I knew it I was back up to 89 kg (~14 stone).
> 
> I suspect the secret is to slowly drift down the last kg/lbs so it doesn't take a big change in habits to stabilise at the target weight. After that, set a sensible margin either side of that weight, say +/- 2 kg (3 lbs). If you approach the bottom limit, allow yourself a few extra treats until you are back to the target. If you approach the upper limit, switch back to your steady weight-loss regime until the surplus has gone.


I have two problems with setting weight loss targets. One is that my motivation for achieving an arbitrary figure can wane quite easily, and the other is the same as yours in that if I do achieve a target, I then forget about it and my weight goes back up again.

So what I'm doing this time is setting myself real-life event targets to coincide with weight targets. My first target is to reach 85kg by July for the Liverpool-Chester-Liverpool 100, and the knowledge that it will help me enormously on the day is a huge motivator (especially with the memory of how much the final 10 miles hurt last year when I weighed around 99kg).

After that I'm going to set myself a target of cycling to visit family in Monmouth, probably late August or Early September, and perhaps tie that to a target weight of 80kg. That ride would be around 120 to 150 miles, depending on my start point and route, and again it's something where a bit more weight loss would make a noticeable difference.

I'm tempted to then turn that into a 7-10 day ride round Wales, which would give me added motivation - I don't know if I'll be up to that, but it has to be genuinely challenging if it's to be an effective incentive.


----------



## Alan O (12 Feb 2018)

I had an enforced rest weekend after a touch of sciatic nerve pain, and I find it a lot harder resisting eating when I'm slobbing around the house rather than out doing something active!

But I dropped another 0.5kg to hit 94.6kg, which is a loss of 3.2kg in 5 weeks.

The record so far...

08/01 97.8kg
15/01 97.0kg (-0.8kg)
22/01 96.1kg (-1.7kg)
29/01 95.3kg (-2.5kg)
05/02 95.1kg (-2.7kg)
12/02 94.6kg (-3.2kg)


----------



## potsy (12 Feb 2018)

2lb off this last week.. 10 in total..steady as she goes 

Considering I still haven't done any exercise, apart from the occasional 2 mile walk, it's pleasing that my change in eating habits alone is having the required effect.

Once I get myself back on the bike next month I'm hoping for even better results.


----------



## Alan O (19 Feb 2018)

Bad week this week after my sciatic nerve pain got worse, leading to my participation in a 40-mile bike ride being cancelled, and no gym exercise. I did manage a couple of short rides this weekend with no pain at the time, but my back this morning suggests that might not have been such a good idea.

Plenty of painkillers during the week, and not too much focus on weight loss. I'd never taken Ibuprofen for more than two doses before, and I discovered that taking it for several days at the maximum recommended daily dose causes nausea and fluid retention - my weight has been up and down by nearly 1kg (always weighing first thing after morning toilet) as I've been on and off the Ibuprofen.

I'm at 94.6kg this morning for no overall change on the week (though yesterday morning I registered at 94.3kg), so a written-off week all round really.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Feb 2018)

Alan O said:


> Bad week this week after my sciatic nerve pain got worse, leading to my participation in a 40-mile bike ride being cancelled, and no gym exercise. I did manage a couple of short rides this weekend with no pain at the time, but my back this morning suggests that might not have been such a good idea.
> 
> Plenty of painkillers during the week, and not too much focus on weight loss. I'd never taken Ibuprofen for more than two doses before, and I discovered that taking it for several days at the maximum recommended daily dose causes nausea and fluid retention - my weight has been up and down by nearly 1kg (always weighing first thing after morning toilet) as I've been on and off the Ibuprofen.
> 
> I'm at 94.6kg this morning for no overall change on the week (though yesterday morning I registered at 94.3kg), so a written-off week all round really.


Sorry to hear about your problems, Alan. I hope things improve soon.

Excessive use of Ibuprofen can do _much _worse things than causing nausea and fluid retention - it almost killed a friend of mine!


----------



## Alan O (19 Feb 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Sorry to hear about your problems, Alan. I hope things improve soon.
> 
> Excessive use of Ibuprofen can do _much _worse things than causing nausea and fluid retention - it almost killed a friend of mine!


Ouch, that's bad - and it sounds like he was lucky. I'm definitely not going to use Ibuprofen again except for perhaps the occasional one-off dose (which is the only way I'd used it previously).

The pharmacist suggested Co-codamol, which is effective (I use it for occasional migraine), but as it has codeine and is only supposed to be for 3-days use maximum, I'm being very sparing with it.

Oh, and I should add that I really don't like taking painkillers for something like this, because I don't want to mask any further possible damage by dulling the indicators.


----------



## Alan O (26 Feb 2018)

A much better week this week. My back pain is much improved, though still niggling. What it means is I've managed 76 miles on the bike this week... and no Ibuprofen.

After last week's zero loss, my weight has dropped by 1.4kg this week (supporting the Ibuprofen water-retention hypothesis). The record so far is...

08/01 97.8kg
15/01 97.0kg (-0.8kg)
22/01 96.1kg (-1.7kg)
29/01 95.3kg (-2.5kg)
05/02 95.1kg (-2.7kg)
12/02 94.6kg (-3.2kg)
19/02 94.6kg (-3.2kg)
26/02 93.2kg (-4.6kg)

My rate of weight loss is still pretty much bang on what I need to reach my target of 85kg by 1 July.

* I'll just add that knowing I'm going to tell you folks my weight every Monday acts as a big motivator too, and really helps counter the "I'll skip it this week and have some ice cream/beer" temptation


----------



## groundy74 (26 Feb 2018)

groundy74 said:


> Had a great start to Jan losing 6lbs to only go and gain 4 again!! Work pressures meant more drinking which meant more eating and making excuses.
> 
> Feb has come around and continued bad habits, however back on the bike and done 1 spinning class this week with another tomorrow morning as well as signing up for a 12 week weight loss program at a local gym. Fingers crossed the weight program is what I need to kick start shifting the excess weight plus as the mornings get lighter and warmer I plan on getting on the bike at least 3/4 mornings per week.



Update 3 weeks into Total Loser program at Total Fitness Gym and it's going great, lost 16 lbs so far, managed 50 miles on the bike last week as well as spin class and 2 gym sessions. No alcohol for last 2 weeks which for me is unbelievable, stuck to it despite 3 nights out in that time.
Following a great nutrition plan and not just a fad yo yo diet.

Hoping to keep dropping the weight and increasing the miles although not sure I'll be out this week with the minus degrees temps, but few extra sessions in the gym instead


----------



## Alan O (26 Feb 2018)

groundy74 said:


> Update 3 weeks into Total Loser program at Total Fitness Gym and it's going great, lost 16 lbs so far, managed 50 miles on the bike last week as well as spin class and 2 gym sessions. No alcohol for last 2 weeks which for me is unbelievable, stuck to it despite 3 nights out in that time.
> Following a great nutrition plan and not just a fad yo yo diet.
> 
> Hoping to keep dropping the weight and increasing the miles although not sure I'll be out this week with the minus degrees temps, but few extra sessions in the gym instead


Congrats, but with a minor note of caution - 16lbs in 3 weeks is way faster than most medical folks would recommend. There's always going to be some water loss when you start, but do be careful not to overdo it at first.

Keeping off the alcohol is good too. I've been off it for almost 2 months now, and I'm definitely feeling better for it.


----------



## groundy74 (27 Feb 2018)

Alan O said:


> Congrats, but with a minor note of caution - 16lbs in 3 weeks is way faster than most medical folks would recommend. There's always going to be some water loss when you start, but do be careful not to overdo it at first.
> 
> Keeping off the alcohol is good too. I've been off it for almost 2 months now, and I'm definitely feeling better for it.



Alan thanks for that, I am well aware of the risks thanks and I know the wait loss will slow shortly as I start to re-introduce certain foods to be diet. However, I am happy with the loss as I'm not starving myself and certainly not going hungry just cut out all the chocolate and crisp I ate and stop drinking, although the drinking bit was only for first couple of weeks, planning on a few pints on Saturday.


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Feb 2018)

Back in Clydesdale category ( never been out of it :-) ) . Just under the 100kgs, seemed to have chucked a fair bit on this last 6 months. Not cycling as much neither due to weather and my running has dropped to once a week. Made some small changes to my eating through the day so lets see what happens.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I am continuing my gradual weight reduction and I am starting to notice the reduction of my waist size.
> 
> 84.8 kg today - 13 st 5 lbs.


Now 83.9 kg - 13 st 3 lbs.

The last time I lost a lot of weight I was peeved to see how much loose skin was left behind but I have been reading that the problem can often improve somewhat over time. (I didn't stay slim long enough to find out!)

One could take up moob-slack and arm-slack by developing bigger muscles in those places, but that approach wouldn't help round the waist.

Heck, it's only vanity ... I'm never going to be young again. Being fit and well is what really counts.


----------



## si_c (2 Mar 2018)

Up to 92.6kg yesterday, put on about 0.5kg in the last weeks - I've been doing fewer miles as I've had a heavy head cold and low energy. Also been feeling sorry for myself, so biscuits.

Overall though I'm doing from 95.8kg at the start of January. The aim is 84kg by the end of the year.


----------



## potsy (2 Mar 2018)

Finally got the first full stone off, pretty much bang on my intended time frame of end of February too.

This does mean I'm supposed to make my cycling comeback, but the weather is hampering that somewhat 

Due to some recent injuries/health problems I've no desire to go riding on icy roads, don't want the comeback over before it's even begun.


----------



## si_c (2 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> Finally got the first full stone off, pretty much bang on my intended time frame of end of February too.
> 
> This does mean I'm supposed to make my cycling comeback, but the weather is hampering that somewhat
> 
> Due to some recent injuries/health problems I've no desire to go riding on icy roads, don't want the comeback over before it's even begun.



Just keep on going, when you do get on the bike again, you'll just notice a greater difference!


----------



## Alan O (5 Mar 2018)

Another 0.7kg lost this week. I only managed one short bike ride (11 miles, and that was yesterday) due to the weather, but a couple of gym sessions helped. Month-by-month record...

08/01 97.8kg
05/02 95.1kg (-2.7kg)
05/03 92.5kg (-5.3kg)

The importance of exercise for me is becoming increasingly clear.

In the past I've tried weight loss purely by diet alone, and I've cut my maintenance 2500kcals (using a rounded number for simplicity) by between 500-1000 kcals per day. That's worked and my weight has fallen, but after the first few weeks I've felt increasingly hungry and it's become very hard to stick to.

But if I increase my exercise kcal burn by the same 500-1000 per day instead, I can carry on consuming 2500 per day and I don't feel hungry, and my weight falls just the same.

In reality I'm doing some of both, so I'm exercising a lot and cutting kcals a bit. But what it means is that on days I feel hungry, I can comfortably eat the 2500 without any damage - and that's enough.

As I actually enjoy the exercise (and I don't like feeling hungry), biasing my efforts towards exercise definitely seems the best approach... for me.


----------



## si_c (5 Mar 2018)

Alan O said:


> Another 0.7kg lost this week. I only managed one short bike ride (11 miles, and that was yesterday) due to the weather, but a couple of gym sessions helped. Month-by-month record...
> 
> 08/01 97.8kg
> 05/02 95.1kg  (-2.7kg)
> ...


Worth bearing in mind is that as your weight drops, the amount of calories you require to maintain your weight also drops. When I first started losing weight, I was able to eat well over 2400kcal a day even with a 1000kcal deficit, now that's down to around 1600kcal with the same deficit.


----------



## Alan O (5 Mar 2018)

si_c said:


> Worth bearing in mind is that as your weight drops, the amount of calories you require to maintain your weight also drops. When I first started losing weight, I was able to eat well over 2400kcal a day even with a 1000kcal deficit, now that's down to around 1600kcal with the same deficit.


Yes, definitely. I'll check on my maintenance kcals every month or so (I just checked using https://www.precisionnutrition.com/weight-loss-calculator, which seems better than the usual kcal calculators).

I've also got my fitbit estimating my daily kcal usage (which is weight-dependent), and I'll be keeping my eye open for any reduction in kcal usage (and possibly deficit) as things progress.


----------



## david k (6 Mar 2018)

Interesting read, I wonder how successful it will be 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-43201586


----------



## Alan O (7 Mar 2018)

Interesting (I think) observation over the past few days...

On my "official" weigh day on Monday I weighed 92.5kg. I'd actually been down at 91.8kg on Saturday (always weighing naked, after toilet, first thing in the morning), but such fluctuations happen.

Monday evening I was very tired and went to bed early, and Tuesday I felt I had no energy at all. I also weighed in at 93.5kg, and +1.7kg in 3 days is way outside my usual fluctuations (and I'd still been maintaining a daily calorie deficit, so it really couldn't be fat gain). I also happen to be monitoring my blood pressure this week (it's an ongoing survey that I'm part of), and it was elevated on Monday evening and Tuesday morning.

Could be coming down with something, but I guessed I was probably just a bit zonked by lots of exercise (I've been doing at least 2 hours a day of what Fitbit rates "active minutes", and a lot more on cycling days) and not enough food, and reading around it seems that can lead to water retention through low blood sugar and raised cortisol levels. (There's an interesting take on cortisol effects at https://legionathletics.com/water-retention/, if you can get through the promotional style).

So I had a day of eating a lot more than usual, and I also kept the salt down and had a few bananas for potassium (as a sodium/potassium imbalance can also lead to water retention). I also had a relative rest day from exercise, counting up a mere 73 minutes partly through going for a late afternoon walk.

By Tuesday evening I felt much better and my blood pressure was back to normal - and I woke up three times during the night for a pee (when it's usually once at most). Wednesday morning, my weight is back down to 91.9kg, and a drop of 1.6kg in 24 hours can really only be water loss.

This is only a one-off annecdatum, but I think it does support the idea that overdoing it can lead to water retention and apparently poor weight loss or even weight gain in the short term. So have a day off every now and then


----------



## si_c (7 Mar 2018)

Alan O said:


> Interesting (I think) observation over the past few days...
> 
> On my "official" weigh day on Monday I weighed 92.5kg. I'd actually been down at 91.8kg on Saturday (always weighing naked, after toilet, first thing in the morning), but such fluctuations happen.
> 
> ...



Water retention is a bugger. Although I track my weight and keep an eye on it, I use bio-impedance scales and pay more attention to my Body Fat % and Water % - as long as the fat % is going in the right direction then I tend not to worry about weight gain or not losing anything. I find that if I'm overtraining and/or under the weather then my weight doesn't track as it should, similarly to what you're finding.


----------



## Alan O (12 Mar 2018)

Strange week this week. After my over-exercise and water-retention thing, I had two complete rest days Wednesday and Thursday, then back to exercise - 13 mile ride Friday, gym session Saturday, and 37 mile ride Sunday (with chocolate cake).

I kept myself pretty much calorie neutral throughout, and I've ended the week with a 0.2kg gain at 92.7kg - down 5.1kg since the beginning of January.

So a bit of a plateau encounter, but I understand more about why it happens now, and I'm happy that I'm still losing fat.


----------



## si_c (12 Mar 2018)

Still the same this week as I was last. Which given that I haven't really moderated my eating this week is pretty good. 92kg again.

Been watching my fatigue levels the last few weeks, as having been a bit under the weather I've been suffering a bit. Definitely feeling better today on the bike, so will try and ramp up the exercise levels this week see if I can kickstart the weight loss again.


----------



## groundy74 (12 Mar 2018)

Weight loss going great lost 4 lbs this week which takes my total loss so far to 25 lbs getting back on the bike managing 50 miles last week plus spin class and visit to the gym and PT session. Once the Total Loser sessions are over, I'm planning on following a 12 week training plan to get me ready for riding Ride London 100.

Having a few drinks again now but have cut down significantly on what I drank previously and feeling better for it, far less stressed and far less anxious.


----------



## si_c (12 Mar 2018)

groundy74 said:


> Weight loss going great lost 4 lbs this week which takes my total loss so far to 25 lbs getting back on the bike managing 50 miles last week plus spin class and visit to the gym and PT session. Once the Total Loser sessions are over, I'm planning on following a 12 week training plan to get me ready for riding Ride London 100.
> 
> Having a few drinks again now but have cut down significantly on what I drank previously and feeling better for it, far less stressed and far less anxious.


Cutting out alcohol is one of the best ways to lose weight. I really notice it now if I have a couple of drinks, both in terms of calorie intake and also water retention stays higher for a few days after drinking.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Mar 2018)

Only about 2" to go from my waist now!

I got a pair of black cords for Christmas and made sure that they were the size that I want to be rather than the size that I was at the time. I realised that I will probably never have a 32" waist again but decided that 34" was a sensible/realistic target to aim for. 

I want to be able to wear the trousers in comfort (not breathing in and holding my breath!) by the summer. I think I will achieve that. If I somehow lose the extra 2" to get back to my teenage 32" waist measurement then I will use a belt to hold the trousers up.


----------



## Alan O (19 Mar 2018)

Alan O said:


> Strange week this week. After my over-exercise and water-retention thing, I had two complete rest days Wednesday and Thursday, then back to exercise - 13 mile ride Friday, gym session Saturday, and 37 mile ride Sunday (with chocolate cake).
> 
> I kept myself pretty much calorie neutral throughout, and I've ended the week with a 0.2kg gain at 92.7kg - down 5.1kg since the beginning of January.
> 
> So a bit of a plateau encounter, but I understand more about why it happens now, and I'm happy that I'm still losing fat.


And this week, easing myself back into calorie deficit and approaching my exercise modestly (a couple of gym sessions and about 35 miles of walking, as the weather has kept me off the bike), I've lost 0.6kg to reach 92.1kg, for an overall loss of 5.7kg so far this year.


----------



## si_c (19 Mar 2018)

Alan O said:


> And this week, easing myself back into calorie deficit and approaching my exercise modestly (a couple of gym sessions and about 35 miles of walking, as the weather has kept me off the bike), I've lost 0.6kg to reach 92.1kg, for an overall loss of 5.7kg so far this year.


Not bad going given you've been off the bike!

I was down to 91 on friday, which dropped to 89.8 after my ride on saturday. But then I went out and over-ate yesterday, so we'll have to see where I am mid-week really. Bit disappointed in myself from one side, but then on the otherside, mmmm tasty food.


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2018)

Down to 111kg, 244lbs, so I'm quite pleased. Aiming for 235, or thereabouts.


----------



## DCBassman (19 Mar 2018)

Currently hovering between 192 and 195 lb, aiming at 175.


----------



## groundy74 (19 Mar 2018)

Another 5lbs off this week takes me to 2 stone in 7 weeks, very happy but a long way to go. Joined a new gym making better use of it and out on the bike at least 3 times a week slowly building the miles back up


----------



## Alan O (19 Mar 2018)

groundy74 said:


> Joined a new gym making better use of it...


Having a gym nearby has made a big difference for me - I'm only half a mile away, and it means I can get my exercise fix even when the weather is too bad for cycling. And it's a City Council thing, so it's modestly priced.


----------



## Alan O (27 Mar 2018)

Strange week with my weight up and down, despite a steady modest calorie deficit. 40-mile ride Saturday (with big calorie deficit) and the next morning my weight was up about a kilo. Lazy Sunday doing nothing, and it was back down again Monday morning.

For the week I managed a loss of just 0.1kg, to 92kg.


----------



## si_c (29 Mar 2018)

Still at 91.5kg this week. But given that it's the run-up to easter and I've been hammering the hot cross buns. I'll take it.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2018)

si_c said:


> Still at 91.5kg this week. But given that it's the run-up to easter and I've been hammering the hot cross buns. I'll take it.


I was standing in a checkout queue at Lidl today and they had a stack of hot cross buns 6 feet high right next to me - I was staring across at the top few packs and thinking that they had my name on them. I got served just in time to stop me giving way to temptation!


----------



## si_c (29 Mar 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I was standing in a checkout queue at Lidl today and they had a stack of hot cross buns 6 feet high right next to me - I was staring across at the top few packs and thinking that they had my name on them. I got served just in time to stop me giving way to temptation!


I had to get lunch from the supermarket today (woke up late, and didn't have time to make it), walking into Morrisons and they had stacks and stacks of the extra fruity buns. I just can't help myself. That and the bag of golden eggs and the smarties easter egg that I ate today when I got home.

It's almost as bad as christmas, just when I've lost the winter weight, bloody easter!


----------



## Alan O (2 Apr 2018)

A good week with a loss of 0.9kg to leave me at 91.1kg - I was lighter on Saturday, but a family Sunday dinner was unavoidable. Month by month...

08/01 97.8kg
05/02 95.1kg (-2.7kg)
05/03 92.5kg (-5.3kg)
02/04 91.1kg (-6.7kg)

That's a loss of only 1.4kg over a month in which I reached a plateau stage and had problems with water retention, and I need to make sure in April that my weight loss rate improves on that if I'm to reach my target of 85kg by 1 July. With 13 weeks to go, that's still a rate of under 0.5kg per week, and I'm happy with that at this stage.

I'm also now 10.1kg down from my peak in October 2017, and to put that into perspective for myself I walked round the house carrying 10kg in weights - the thought that I was carrying that around 24 hours per day is quite shocking! But it is also motivating.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2018)

Alan O said:


> A good week with a loss of 0.9kg to leave me at 91.1kg - I was lighter on Saturday, but a family Sunday dinner was unavoidable. Month by month...
> 
> 08/01 97.8kg
> 05/02 95.1kg (-2.7kg)
> ...


Well done, and keep it up!

I am 27 kg down on my heaviest ever weight, but I had the '_advantage_' of losing half of that very quickly by getting seriously ill, and then carrying at a more gradual rate once I recovered.

I own two 7.5 kg kettlebells. It is quite a shock to walk up and down the stairs carrying them and realise that even with a third one I would still be 4.5 kg short of my peak weight!


----------



## Drago (4 Apr 2018)

Been running my thruppenies off daily, doing some light weight work. Down to 111.4kg, and legs looking good. Mighty good, in fact. Still no reduction in waist, but chest and back now back up to 52". I'm aiming for about 105, 36" waist, 54 chest, and whatever I can squeeze out the guns.


----------



## Alan O (9 Apr 2018)

Been unwell this week, including migraines, and no cycling or gym at all - just a couple of walks over the weekend.

But the lack of exercise seems to have been balanced by the reduced desire to eat, and I'm down another 0.4kg to 90.7kg. Which is nice.

(Oh, and I bumped into a friend this week who I hadn't seen for a couple of months - and she was amazed how skinny I am!)


----------



## si_c (13 Apr 2018)

Just done my first proper weigh in this week, 90.9kg.

Happy with that. Hopefully next week I'll drop below 90.


----------



## groundy74 (16 Apr 2018)

Weigh day today and finally hit the 3 stone lost mark, weighing in at 15st 13lbs, the lightest I can every remember being. 2 more weeks to go on the Total Loser training program which has been superb with excellent nutrition advice and now at week 6 of riding at least 50 miles per week. Amazing what a difference you have to exercise and nutrition once you get into the swing of things.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2018)

groundy74 said:


> Weigh day today and finally hit the 3 stone lost mark, weighing in at 15st 13lbs, the lightest I can every remember being. 2 more weeks to go on the Total Loser training program which has been superb with excellent nutrition advice and now at week 6 of riding at least 50 miles per week. Amazing what a difference you have to exercise and nutrition once you get into the swing of things.


You've either got a very bad memory or you were a very heavy child! 

PS Well done - keep it up!


----------



## Thomson (16 Apr 2018)

Going to start trying to lose a little weight. Start cycling abit more and eating a bit more healthier and drinking more water see if that makes a difference. Tomorrows the start.


----------



## Drago (16 Apr 2018)

111.2, and starting to look lean and muscular. It's slow, hard work, but 105 is in my sights.


----------



## Alan O (17 Apr 2018)

Bad week this week. Been ill and not exercising, and a bit of comfort eating has crept in - and I've regained 0.6kg to 91.3kg. I'm disappointed by my week of weakness.


----------



## groundy74 (17 Apr 2018)

Thomson said:


> Going to start trying to lose a little weight. Start cycling abit more and eating a bit more healthier and drinking more water see if that makes a difference. Tomorrows the start.



My fitness app has been really useful for me as long as you are honest with yourself about what you have eaten it really helps. Also plenty of protein and lots of veg!!


----------



## groundy74 (17 Apr 2018)

Alan O said:


> Bad week this week. Been ill and not exercising, and a bit of comfort eating has crept in - and I've regained 0.6kg to 91.3kg. I'm disappointed by my week of weakness.



Best not beating yourself up and just get back on it as soon as you feel up to it, you'll soon feel better


----------



## si_c (19 Apr 2018)

Alan O said:


> Bad week this week. Been ill and not exercising, and a bit of comfort eating has crept in - and I've regained 0.6kg to 91.3kg. I'm disappointed by my week of weakness.



I know precisely how you feel, comfort eating sets in for me far too easily. I wouldn't worry about it, as long as your overall trend is in the direction you want, then you'll hit your target soon enough.


----------



## lane (19 Apr 2018)

New to this thread. Looks like a weekly posting?

Anyway in January 2017 I weighed 84.3kg. I decided this was too much and set about a weight loss programme. By March 17 my weight was down to 76.4kg. So about two and a half months to lose 7.3kg. I was delighted with this progress. After March 17 it steadily climbed and now a year later it is back at 84.4kg or where I started. Everything I lost I have put back on. Less than three months to lose it and 12 to put it back on. So now the plan is to get back down to 77kg and then the hard part - not put it back on. Weight this morning 83.1kg. Hope this weekly posting helps motivate me in the process.


----------



## Alan O (19 Apr 2018)

si_c said:


> I know precisely how you feel, comfort eating sets in for me far too easily. I wouldn't worry about it, as long as your overall trend is in the direction you want, then you'll hit your target soon enough.


Yep, I'm still happy overall, especially as I had my first ride in 2 weeks today - admittedly only a little over 4 miles to try out some new wheels, but I've got a couple of longer rides lined up for the weekend.


----------



## groundy74 (23 Apr 2018)

Another 2lbs lost this week and discovered over the weekend I have been put forward as one of the nominees from our gym for the Total Loser competition. Rode 50 miles again over the weekend and been to my first every circuits class this morning with a spinning session tonight. Target of 14 stone looking more achievable just need to carry on as I am.
Even fitted new tyres (winter off / summer ones on) and sorted new shoes for the bike yesterday so hoping for improved speed this week when I get out.


----------



## lane (23 Apr 2018)

First post on this thread was last week when I reported 83.1kg. This morning's weigh in was 84kg. Not a good start.


----------



## si_c (23 Apr 2018)

Ouch, this mornings weigh in was 92kg. Up a bit from friday


----------



## BikeCurious (24 Apr 2018)

I dropped from 94kg to 74kg last year but I've slowly crept up to 79kg as of this week. It's time to start focusing on my diet again, I don't want to have to go back to my fat clothes.


----------



## Rowano (29 Apr 2018)

It's time I got serious about getting some weight shifted. Changed jobs two years ago, which meant I stopped commuting, was sedentary during the day and motorway service stations are a frequent breakfast lunch and dinner. I've tipped the scales at just over 100kg and aim to lose 15 of them. Next week is a write-off with work meetings and stay-aways which always descend into too much beer and food, but I'm making the commitment now so there's no excuse not to get shifting!


----------



## Alan O (30 Apr 2018)

Another two weeks on, and I've been reasonably watchful of my eating but had no exercise at all until last week due to ill-health and minor injury - partly because illness had left me with my balance feeling off, which is very much not good for cycling. And I've regained another 0.6kg!

Still, I'm finally back to suitable fitness, and I've just ridden 129 miles in five days, including 76 miles yesterday.

It's time to put the plateau behind me and get back to serious weight loss.


----------



## groundy74 (30 Apr 2018)

It was the final weigh day on Saturday as my 12 week Total Loser program came to an end. End result was 46lbs lost and 14cm off the waist. Delighted with the results and plan on continuing with my new nutrition plans as well as continuing the exercise. Plan is to lose another 14-20lbs by the time I ride the London 100.

Difficult week this week with work commitments and a day trip to Rome but the plan is to start an 8 week cycling training plan from Monday next week to prepare for the 100 miles. Gutted that Strava has removed their plan as this is what I intended on following, any suggestions welcome.


----------



## lane (30 Apr 2018)

Progress so far

Week 1 83.1
Week 2 84.0
Week 3 83.2

Target 72


----------



## lane (30 Apr 2018)

groundy74 said:


> prepare for the 100 miles. Gutted that Strava has removed their plan as this is what I intended on following, any suggestions welcome.



Loads of 100 mile training plans online - but I would do a slow ride once a week increasing distance by 5% per week from where you are now and also two shorter but slightly harder rides per week (probably 90 mins each). Longest ride of 75 miles a couple of weeks before your 100 mile ride.


----------



## Alan O (30 Apr 2018)

lane said:


> Loads of 100 mile training plans online - but I would do a slow ride once a week increasing distance by 5% per week from where you are now and also two shorter but slightly harder rides per week (probably 90 mins each). Longest ride of 75 miles a couple of weeks before your 100 mile ride.


That's very close to my training plans for a 100 mile ride I'm doing in July - longer rides at weekend, with a couple of shorter but more intensive rides on weekday evenings.

I'm also keeping my longest ride before the event to around the 75-80 mile limit, as I want the psychological boost of achieving my first 100 of the year on the day. I've actually just done one around that length and I'm probably fit enough for the 100 now, but I'll aim to do another similar one a couple of weeks before the big ride.


----------



## Thomson (2 May 2018)

Cut out eating crap last week no coffee and biscuits at work. Weighed myself at 115.1kg. Would like to be sub 100 kgs but will just take each kg as it comes. The starts now.


----------



## dhd.evans (8 May 2018)

dhd.evans said:


> Last weight check was bad; 94Kg (14.8st) at 5' 9".
> 
> Diet is absolutely atrocious, i appreciate that. My goal in the new year is to get myself into the best shape of my life. Anyone got any diet plans that include pizza, beer and chocolate as staples?



So.... it's 5 months in and i'm training better. Eating better too. Still can't shift beer, love it too much. I cut chocolate out completely for 2 months, kept up the rest of my dietary follies and have been as low as 87kg this year but generally i'm sitting at 90kg. I'd like to be 85kg or less but i'll be honest, i can't be arsed with the restrictive dieting.


----------



## dhd.evans (8 May 2018)

Thomson said:


> Cut out eating crap last week no coffee and biscuits at work. Weighed myself at 115.1kg. Would like to be sub 100 kgs but will just take each kg as it comes. The starts now.



See above! I said i'd never manage it but cutting it out cold turkey i turned what was a career high of 96kg into 90kg in just under 6 months. You can do it and you will because you'll feel a farkton better for it!


----------



## Alan O (15 May 2018)

I haven't updated for a couple of weeks, but my weight seems to have hit a plateau of 91-92kg. But though I'm not now going to reach my target weight of 85kg for my 100 mile ride on 1 July, it's still 9-10kg down from my peak, and I should at least still be able to get under 90kg on the day.

With less than 7 weeks to go, I think my focus has to shift to fitness and getting the miles in now - and at approximately 165 miles so far, May is going at about twice my usual monthly mileage. That's not a lot compared to many people, but for someone who doesn't commute (and can't - I work from home) I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## si_c (18 May 2018)

Hit 90kg as of Monday morning, but on holiday this week. We'll see what happens.


----------



## iancity (20 May 2018)

iancity said:


> Might as well join this thread...I know I am overweight but its more the blood pressure thats concerning me so trying to lower bp which should in turn lower the weight. Currently 14:9 and 6" (and 160/95!!!). Clothes never feel comfortable and just feel....well...fat!
> 
> I am well aware of the issue, what is causing it, where I have to cut back, its just doing it, isnt it. Done it before, when I first got a bp scare and thought I can do this, and I did, weight dropped, bp dropped, but then relaxed because I did it and thought I can do it anytime now...well, anytime has been 3 years plus so need to get back on track...
> 
> ...



Well, that was January, weight now down to 13st exactly and Bp down to a more liveable 140/88 although would still like those figures to ceme down.
Just ate a bit healthier, cut out midweek alcohol and probably rode more (but its at a very sedate pace). Feel better, clothes fit and dont feel so fat anymore :-)


----------



## groundy74 (21 May 2018)

Well after the joy of winning total loser and celebrating a little bit too much the weight jumped up but I've managed to get it back under control and now 2 lbs lighter than when Total Loser finished taking me down to 15st 5lbs compare to 19st at the end of January. The training for ride London's going well too with 101 miles clocked last week which is my best total to date this year. Little trip to Kiev this weekend which will limit the miles but hoping to build the miles up over the next few weeks


----------



## si_c (21 May 2018)

Today is weigh in day, but I'll do it tomorrow, after a week in Europe doing nothing but eating and drinking, it's not going to be good. Extended commute home tomorrow then I'll figure on the damage.


----------



## wait4me (21 May 2018)

Well today I decided I need to make an effort to stop the waist line increase. Following my "MOT" at the docs then getting suggestions of taking Statins. I don't like the side effects. My cholesterol was only 0.4 above the 5 recommended max. maybe the cycling will sort it out after time.
I last rode my bike last June, then sold my road bike and Hybrid due to lethargy and some iffy car drivers.
So I'm now on a steady cycling target. I am now using a Giant CRS 4, Not the raciest but there again neither am I at 70. So here goes.


----------



## Alan O (21 May 2018)

I weighed in at 91.6kg this morning, still stuck in the 91-92kg range. One thing I have noticed is that, since I've significantly upped my miles this past month, I've been feeling a lot hungrier a lot of the time.


----------



## si_c (21 May 2018)

Alan O said:


> I weighed in at 91.6kg this morning, still stuck in the 91-92kg range. One thing I have noticed is that, since I've significantly upped my miles this past month, I've been feeling a lot hungrier a lot of the time.


Yeah, welcome to my world.


----------



## Serge (22 May 2018)

groundy74 said:


> Well after the joy of winning total loser and celebrating a little bit too much the weight jumped up but I've managed to get it back under control and now 2 lbs lighter than when Total Loser finished taking me down to 15st 5lbs compare to 19st at the end of January. The training for ride London's going well too with 101 miles clocked last week which is my best total to date this year. Little trip to Kiev this weekend which will limit the miles but hoping to build the miles up over the next few weeks


Have you got Champions League tickets? If so, have a great time.

I loved Kiev when I went to Euro 2012, I'd go back tomorrow if I could.


----------



## Serge (22 May 2018)

Well, I've weighed myself today for the first time in fourteen months (since I started commuting on the bike) and I've gone from 13st 7lb to 10st 12lb.

The last time I weighed in under 11st was thirty years ago!


----------



## Alan O (22 May 2018)

Serge said:


> Well, I've weighed myself today for the first time in fourteen months (since I started commuting on the bike) and I've gone from 13st 7lb to 10st 12lb.
> 
> The last time I weighed in under 11st was thirty years ago!


----------



## Drago (22 May 2018)

111kg. Back down to 36 waist, 50 chest relaxing.


----------



## screenman (22 May 2018)

Down 6 kilo in last 5 weeks and feeling fit.


----------



## groundy74 (23 May 2018)

Serge said:


> Have you got Champions League tickets? If so, have a great time.
> 
> I loved Kiev when I went to Euro 2012, I'd go back tomorrow if I could.


Yes got tickets fly out 6.30am Saturday and land back in Liverpool 6.40am Sunday so wont see much of Kiev other than a few bars and the stadium


----------



## suzeworld (27 May 2018)

Alan O said:


> I weighed in at 91.6kg this morning, still stuck in the 91-92kg range. One thing I have noticed is that, since I've significantly upped my miles this past month, I've been feeling a lot hungrier a lot of the time.



Do you have access to the sort of scales that assess your fat / muscle mass? We have Boditrax in my gym, and while I know they are not perfect, I do find some consolation in my wieght not going down when the balance between these two is shifting to more muscle, less fat. 

So you at least look trimmer even at the same weight cos muscle takes up less space than fat. Building muscle is not a bad thing.


----------



## Alan O (27 May 2018)

suzeworld said:


> Do you have access to the sort of scales that assess your fat / muscle mass? We have Boditrax in my gym, and while I know they are not perfect, I do find some consolation in my wieght not going down when the balance between these two is shifting to more muscle, less fat.
> 
> So you at least look trimmer even at the same weight cos muscle takes up less space than fat. Building muscle is not a bad thing.


No, I don't have those - but not having them means I can always put it down to building muscle mass 

Actually, thinking about it, the gym I use has a set, but it's been out of order for months.


----------



## Tin Pot (27 May 2018)

Diet started last week 85.9 -> 82.8, so that’s the water weight gone. I’m actually using WW meals as they’re cheap/easy. Need more protein though, may have to buy supplements.


----------



## suzeworld (27 May 2018)

Alan O said:


> No, I don't have those - but not having them means I can always put it down to building muscle mass
> 
> Actually, thinking about it, the gym I use has a set, but it's been out of order for months.



Get onto them to get it fixed!


----------



## Alan O (29 May 2018)

Woah, 92.9kg this week, up 1.3kg from last week. And that's an 85-mile week when I really didn't eat too much!


----------



## si_c (29 May 2018)

Weighed myself this morning 90.9kg.



Alan O said:


> Woah, 92.9kg this week, up 1.3kg from last week. And that's an 85-mile week when I really didn't eat too much!



It's hot, probably water.


----------



## Alan O (29 May 2018)

si_c said:


> It's hot, probably water.


I like you


----------



## si_c (29 May 2018)

Alan O said:


> I like you



It probably is though, weighed myself this morning and my water weight was at 61%, compared to the 59%ish it usually is.


----------



## Kosong (29 May 2018)

Have been gaining weight slowly the last few years and I've decided enough is enough. Am going to keep accountable this time as before I've never really written anywhere online about such things. I started last week...not following any plan in particular, just cutting out certain things, reducing others and tryin to stay mindful of what I'm eating. I would like to lose a stone, if not more, before my bike tour in July! 7 weeks to go...

Week 1 - weight 228.5lbs
Week 2 (today) - 226lbs, total inches over 6 measurements 191"

Not going to have time to do any regular cycling before my trip as my work schedule takes me away from home most weeks...I think I've only got 8 days at home where I can cycle between now and then! Will be doing as much cycling as I can on those days...and on the work days, well...there's not much I can do!


----------



## iancity (30 May 2018)

Got down to 184lbs (from 205 4 months ago) but put on 6lbs following my 50th birthday weekend (well, week really) where I wasnt watching/taking any interest in what I was eating drinking or exercising, on purpose.
its a sobering thought how quickly the weight can pile back on but its also a good thing, Constantly review/measure what you are doing and the weight falls off/clothes fit better/generally feel better, or lose interest/not record and watch the weight pile back on

In my experience, of course :-)

Back to reality tomorrow :-)


----------



## suzeworld (31 May 2018)

It’s a never-ending process. I can gain 7lbs in two weeks with very little inattention.


----------



## wait4me (31 May 2018)

1 week ago I weighed 13st 9lb, this morning I was 13st 13lb. Bloody barbeques. That's it self control is being turned on plus although a horrible dank day I got the bike out again. Did 16 miles but it took 90 minutes. last year with my hybrid I would have been ashamed of this but with my current Giant CRS 4.. Much heavier and treaded tyres (excuses are easy for me), also baggy tracky bottoms and a hoody over my tee-shirt are not that slippery. Well no more excuses just effort now.


----------



## Alan O (3 Jun 2018)

This morning, I put on a pair of shorts that I haven't worn since last summer - and the waist is three inches too big for me!


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Jun 2018)

Alan O said:


> This morning, I put on a pair of shorts that I haven't worn since last summer - and the waist is three inches too big for me!


Sweet.

I’m feeling lighter, even if the scales don’t agree, and feel like I’m looking better too.


----------



## Serge (3 Jun 2018)

I'm sick of people telling me I look too skinny.


----------



## Alan O (3 Jun 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Sweet.
> 
> I’m feeling lighter, even if the scales don’t agree, and feel like I’m looking better too.


And I think you sound like you're looking better


----------



## suzeworld (3 Jun 2018)

Serge said:


> I'm sick of people telling me I look too skinny.


Yeah. You need to blank out this negative vibe. I find ppl start off encouraging but start trying to undermine me if I get near / under their weight. Jealousy!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2018)

I did a long ride yesterday (205 km) and I can feel round my waist that it made a significant difference to the flab stored there. I was a bit dehydrated when I got home last night so I waited until now to weigh myself after eating and drinking enough to top up my energy reserves. 

I am down to 83.6 kg (13 st 2 lbs), the lightest that I have been for a couple of years - yay!

I have a 100 mile ride coming up next weekend which should help me get closer to 82.5 kg (13 st dead). I'd still like to get down to about 78.0 kg (12 st 4 lbs) but anything (sensibly!) below that 82.5 kg barrier would be pretty healthy for an active man, medium build, 1.86 m (6' 1") tall.


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Jun 2018)

Alan O said:


> And I think you sound like you're looking better





Just had some positive vibes from the Boditrax at the gym.

Down to 81.5Kg and below 20% body fat for the first time in at least a year.


----------



## groundy74 (4 Jun 2018)

Well after a few good weeks of enjoying myself after hitting the weight target, I have gained 7 lbs. However I am not disheartened as the plan is to start again following the advice I got from Total Loser and plan my cycling better around busy work/kids/life!!
Managed a 53 mile yesterday averaging 18.2 mph which is by far my best so far so not all bad


----------



## si_c (4 Jun 2018)

After a barbecue yesterday and a snack-a-thon after getting back from my saturday ride, I weighed 92.9 this morning. I was 90.3 on saturday morning though so I'm fairly sure that'll fall off this week comfortably.


----------



## Kosong (6 Jun 2018)

had a good week with food...no cycling as ive been at work all week (away from home) and i'm down at least 4.5lbs...i say at least because its 4.5lbs on my home scales but id been to the doctors the day after i weighed at home and was 7kg heavier than i thought  so now i have no idea what my weight is, but i lost some during the week so all is good! will be able to do some short rides in the coming 2 weeks, which is just what i need - ive just fitted a new brooks saddle and replaced my crankset from a 34 to a 36, so it will take some time getting used to the feel of the gears again now the ratio will have changed. the saddle is going to be a literal pain in the arse to break in, i just know it...but i hope its worth it. my sitting bones and intimate areas are thanking me already, even though it feels quite hard under my sitting bones. 

hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2018)

Kosong said:


> i'm down at least 4.5lbs...i say at least because its 4.5lbs on my home scales but id been to the doctors the day after i weighed at home and was 7kg heavier than i thought  so now i have no idea what my weight is, but i lost some during the week so all is good!


Well done! 

I got ill a few years ago and discovered that my home scales were under-reading by 7-8 pounds. (Nurses weighed me at every hospital and clinic that I visited and all of their scales agreed that mine were wrong by that amount.) I bought some new scales which are much more accurate.

The most important thing is that scales give consistent readings so progress can be tracked reliably. My old ones could vary by up to +/- 1.5 pounds just by me getting on and off them repeatedly! The new ones give the same figure each time, or just a change of +/- 0.1 kg. (I've switched to metric units.)

I have not only maintained my weekend loss but actually improved on it. More cycling, moderate eating most days, and one fasting day have now got me down to 82.3 kg or 12 st 13.5 lbs. I should be doing another 160-240 km (100-150 miles) of cycling this week so even more weight should have gone by Sunday.

It looks like it won't be too much longer before I reach my target weight and then I will have to start eating a little bit more each day to maintain that.


----------



## Kosong (6 Jun 2018)

good advice - mine weigh accurately if i get back on/off again and move them to another room so i know the scales are recording accurately. the doctors *may* have been the fact i was weighed in the afternoon (instead of first thing in the morning after my usual ablutions!) plus fully clothed...was still a shock however! 

well done on maintaining and improving on your loss - your cycling amounts are just fanstatic! i'd love to do a century one day but i dont know if i could hack it. would really need to work on my fitness and speed, as usually i pootle along at 10-14mph depending on pain and asthma. i may well find of course if i get 4-5 stone of weight off that im actually a pretty damn fast cyclist underneath! just went for a quick 10 miler (am doing smaller rides while breaking in this saddle and trying to get the angle and fit right as its so different to my old one!) and i was 2mph quicker than usual heading uphill out of bristol - must be the sun  

enjoy the rest of the weeks riding! i'll be doing 15 miles of mostly hill cycling tomorrow to hospital and back home the long and hilly way...looking forward to seeing the difference of power in the new crank while crawling up some of these awful Bristol hills!!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2018)

Losing 4-5 stone made a HUGE difference to _my _cycling! It is extremely hilly here too so humping all that extra about was terribly hard.

If you plug away at it, you will get there in the end. Good luck!


----------



## wait4me (8 Jun 2018)

Today I had my first ride since last year that was a bit more than a bimble.

I did 22 miles at just over 11mph average, hardly rocket pace but hopefully things are going in the right direction.

Tomorrow morning weigh-in will tell if my weight is doing the same.

Thought I’d add a pic.


----------



## Drago (8 Jun 2018)

110.7 as of yesterday. I'm now often mistaken in the street for a bald Dolph Lundgren.


----------



## wait4me (11 Jun 2018)

Another 23 miles today in 2 hours, weight has dribbled down to 13-11. At least that's in the right direction, but with the sunny weather it's a battle between cycling and barbys. Talk of less sunny weather coming so maybe a few more lbs will go.
Just to bore you further .....todays picture


----------



## Biker Joe (12 Jun 2018)

9 weeks ago I needed 42 inch waist trousers and they were a tight fit. Today I bought 38 inch waist trousers and need a belt. I'm a happy chappy.


----------



## wait4me (12 Jun 2018)

Biker Joe said:


> 9 weeks ago I needed 42 inch waist trousers and they were a tight fit. Today I bought 38 inch waist trousers and need a belt. I'm a happy chappy.


That's really good going


----------



## Biker Joe (12 Jun 2018)

wait4me said:


> That's really good going


Thank you. From 201 lb 8 oz to 186 lb 4 oz. It is going well.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jun 2018)

Biker Joe said:


> 9 weeks ago I needed 42 inch waist trousers and they were a tight fit. Today I bought 38 inch waist trousers and need a belt. I'm a happy chappy.


Well done!

I thought that I had probably already got down below 38", but it turns out that I haven't yet. I'd love to have the 32" waist of my youth but 34" is probably a more realistic target.


----------



## Biker Joe (12 Jun 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Well done!
> 
> I thought that I had probably already got down below 38", but it turns out that I haven't yet. I'd love to have the 32" waist of my youth but 34" is probably a more realistic target.


Thank you. It will happen with you. Just believe it.


----------



## Alan O (19 Jun 2018)

I've been stuck at around 92kg for some time now, and this week I've tipped the scales at 93.2kg. It is the morning after a 68-mile ride and I did rehydrate probably excessively afterward (especially if you count the Guinness), so there might be more water than usual in there.

But at the moment, with my mileage significantly increased since May in training for my 100-miler coming up, thoughts of weight loss have had to go out the window - I just can't cut down on food and still have the energy for my rides.

Still, the big ride is in less than two weeks, so I can ease back a bit after that and focus on weight loss some more.


----------



## Biker Joe (19 Jun 2018)

Alan O said:


> I've been stuck at around 92kg for some time now, and this week I've tipped the scales at 93.2kg. It is the morning after a 68-mile ride and I did rehydrate probably excessively afterward (especially if you count the Guinness), so there might be more water than usual in there.
> 
> But at the moment, with my mileage significantly increased since May in training for my 100-miler coming up, thoughts of weight loss have had to go out the window - I just can't cut down on food and still have the energy for my rides.
> 
> Still, the big ride is in less than two weeks, so I can ease back a bit after that and focus on weight loss some more.


Could be that your carb intake is too high. (and Guinness) More protein is better and will keep you going longer and feel satisfied. Just a thought.


----------



## Alan O (19 Jun 2018)

Biker Joe said:


> Could be that your carb intake is too high. (and Guinness) More protein is better and will keep you going longer and feel satisfied. Just a thought.


Could be, yes, though I thought the black pudding I had with the Guinness was nutritionally balanced 

I'm not going to change anything now, so close to my big ride, but I'll focus on better balance once that's completed.


----------



## gaz71 (20 Jun 2018)

Due to lack of cycling and poor diet ive put on about 1/2 a stone in the last few months.Now ive had enough,starting monday im going to try to sort it out with healthier eating and more miles on the bike.Going to look up healthy meals (any tips gratefully recieved) and try to enjoy cycling again.Going to aim to lose a stone by the end of July.


----------



## Alan O (20 Jun 2018)

gaz71 said:


> Going to aim to lose a stone by the end of July.


That's 14lbs (about 6kg) in about 5 weeks, and I strongly suggest you do not try to do that. Crash diets almost never work long-term, and there's a big medical consensus that a gradual loss of about 0.5kg/1lb per week is probably best. It's not how heavy you are at the end of July that counts, but a year from now... and 2 years, 5 years, etc.


----------



## gaz71 (20 Jun 2018)

I wasnt going to crash diet,just cut down/out the needless snacks, lower the booze intake and eat healthier.I realise i was probably being a bit ambitious losing so much in just over 5 weeks but tbh i didnt realise the end of July was so close!! This year is flying by.


----------



## groundy74 (22 Jun 2018)

Weighed in this morning at 15st 2lbs so only 2lbs left to hit 4 stone since Xmas. Cycling picking up nicely with a good group ride Tuesday doing 3 loops pushed myself first loop to stay with front group and managed an average of 19.9mph over 25miles which blew me away. Felt it in the thighs for next two days.
Realised with me its not going overboard at a weekend that enables me to lose. Too often work hard all week then go mad on beer and food Friday night to Sunday!
No Sunday drinking this weekend.


----------



## si_c (27 Jun 2018)

Weighed in last night, 90.2kg, so celebrated by eating a bag of chocolate raisins. Hopefully will get under 90kg by the end of this week, then aiming for 88kg by the end of July.


----------



## Biker Joe (27 Jun 2018)

si_c said:


> Weighed in last night, 90.2kg, so celebrated by eating a bag of chocolate raisins. Hopefully will get under 90kg by the end of this week, then aiming for 88kg by the end of July.


Excellent. So nice to celebrate. I bet they tasted good. Keep up the good work. You should be proud of yourself.


----------



## Alan O (27 Jun 2018)

92.2kg this morning, so still bouncing around +/- 1kg per week on pretty much the same diet and exercise - in this weather, it has to be fluid variation.

Big ride is Sunday, so I'll be back to focusing on weight loss after that.


----------



## uclown2002 (27 Jun 2018)

67kg in February and now tipping scales at 61.2kg :-)

I'm flying up those virtual hills!


----------



## Biker Joe (27 Jun 2018)

uclown2002 said:


> 67kg in February and now tipping scales at 61.2kg :-)
> 
> I'm flying up those virtual hills!


Wow! Good going.


----------



## Beebo (28 Jun 2018)

uclown2002 said:


> 67kg in February and now tipping scales at 61.2kg :-)
> 
> I'm flying up those virtual hills!


Wow. I haven’t been under the 10 stone marker since I was 13!

That is good going to lose almost 10% of your body weight and there wasn’t much to start with.


----------



## Freelanderuk (29 Jun 2018)

Lost 1.1kg this week down to 89.5 kg ,start weight in October 2017 was 135.5kg
31.5 miles done this morning


----------



## Alan O (29 Jun 2018)

Freelanderuk said:


> Lost 1.1kg this week down to 89.5 kg ,start weight in October 2017 was 135.5kg


----------



## Biker Joe (29 Jun 2018)

Freelanderuk said:


> Lost 1.1kg this week down to 89.5 kg ,start weight in October 2017 was 135.5kg
> 31.5 miles done this morning


That is amazing. . That is really inspirational.


----------



## kingrollo (3 Jul 2018)

I have switched from museli to natural yoghurt and banana for breakfast .....is this a good move for weight loss


----------



## Alan O (3 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> I have switched from museli to natural yoghurt and banana for breakfast .....is this a good move for weight loss


Hard to say - there might be fewer calories in the banana and yoghurt, but the muesli might keep you feeling sated for longer.


----------



## Biker Joe (3 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> I have switched from museli to natural yoghurt and banana for breakfast .....is this a good move for weight loss


Yes. Less carbohydrates. More protein. Good move. Just as an aside. I have 40g Porridge and 20g coconut oil made with semi-skimmed milk. 420 kcal. The coconut oil keeps off the hunger and raises the metabolism. It works for me. Keeps me going till lunch time.


----------



## Alan O (3 Jul 2018)

My weight has been fluctuating around 92kg for the past couple of months as my focus has been on improving my fitness for my big bike ride of the year - my training rides needed the fuel, and I couldn't make my target mileage while feeling hungry. (And I definitely have put on some muscle mass - I can see it and feel it.)

But now that's over, my focus is back on weight loss.

92.8kg this morning, and first target now is to see if I can get to sub-90 by the end of the month.


----------



## Biker Joe (3 Jul 2018)

Alan O said:


> My weight has been fluctuating around 92kg for the past couple of months as my focus has been on improving my fitness for my big bike ride of the year - my training rides needed the fuel, and I couldn't make my target mileage while feeling hungry. (And I definitely have put on some muscle mass - I can see it and feel it.)
> 
> But now that's over, my focus is back on weight loss.
> 
> 92.8kg this morning, and first target now is to see if I can get to sub-90 by the end of the month.


Keep your carb intake down, eat plenty of protein rich foods,plenty of veg. Remember also, cal in versus cal out. But you probably know all that already.
I think you will be successful.


----------



## Freelanderuk (6 Jul 2018)

This mornings weigh in ,
89.5 kg last week and 88kg this morning , this is after I upped my calories to 1960 a day from 1500


----------



## Biker Joe (6 Jul 2018)

Freelanderuk said:


> This mornings weigh in ,
> 89.5 kg last week and 88kg this morning , this is after I upped my calories to 1960 a day from 1500


The downward trend continues.


----------



## groundy74 (6 Jul 2018)

Weighed in with a disappointing 1lb loss this morning but then again not bad considering the eating and drinking done at the weekend for birthday celebrations! 92 mile ride on Sunday should help shift a couple more lbs next week


----------



## Alan O (6 Jul 2018)

groundy74 said:


> Weighed in with a disappointing 1lb loss this morning but then again not bad considering the eating and drinking done at the weekend for birthday celebrations! 92 mile ride on Sunday should help shift a couple more lbs next week


1lb a week is widely regarded as a sustainable long-term rate of loss, so I'd say that's pretty respectable.


----------



## Alan O (9 Jul 2018)

Alan O said:


> My weight has been fluctuating around 92kg for the past couple of months as my focus has been on improving my fitness for my big bike ride of the year - my training rides needed the fuel, and I couldn't make my target mileage while feeling hungry. (And I definitely have put on some muscle mass - I can see it and feel it.)
> 
> But now that's over, my focus is back on weight loss.
> 
> 92.8kg this morning, and first target now is to see if I can get to sub-90 by the end of the month.


First week back on the weight loss, and it's been largely a rest week (only one ride of 28 miles), which has helped me keep the food intake down.

92.8kg last week, 90.9kg this morning, loss of 1.9kg.

With a deficit of around 1000 kcals per day, that's probably about half fat and half water.


----------



## Freelanderuk (9 Jul 2018)

How are you measuring your calorie intake


----------



## suzeworld (9 Jul 2018)

I use My Fitness Pal. 
Hard to be sure on exactly how much I am using on exercises but really good for keeping accurate tabs on intake. Keeps me focused better than anything else i’ve ever tried.


----------



## Freelanderuk (9 Jul 2018)

I also use my fitness Pal and have done 208 consecutive days logging,just wondering what Alan O was using


----------



## Alan O (9 Jul 2018)

Freelanderuk said:


> How are you measuring your calorie intake


Essentially just reading the kcal count on everything I eat that's packaged (and estimating from web sources for fresh food) - and everything I eat, I note it on the day's list. By now I have a fair knowledge of what's in my most frequent meals, and I have a reasonable feel for what size portions of them constitute around 500kcals. And estimating that way saves faffing around with kcal values of individual ingredients - it's only an approximation, but it seems to work OK.


----------



## Freelanderuk (9 Jul 2018)

Cheers


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2018)

I've had quite a few disruptions to my fasting regime due to holidays and visits from family and friends over the past couple of months. Countering that though, I have also been doing quite a lot of long(ish) bike rides. 

I just weighed myself and found a slight reduction from a month ago - I am now 82.2 kg (12 st 13 lbs). 3.2 kg (7 lbs) to go now before I get to my target weight of 79 kg (12 st 6 lbs). I might get away with another kilo or so beyond that but that would depend on what I see looking in the mirror ... If I start looking gaunt again, that would be too much.

I am 1.86 m tall (6' 1"), so I think my target is a healthy one. (For those of you who use BMI, that would be 22.8)

Cycling up steep hills is much easier now that I have lost so much weight. I use to get up 15%, grovel on 20% and dismount on 25%. Now I am fine on 15%, get up 20%, grovel on 25% and ... well, I (fortunately) don't encounter many 25+% climbs so that isn't a big issue!


----------



## suzeworld (10 Jul 2018)

This is me using MFP photo tool.
I haven’t actually been as big as the left hand photo for many years, but have constantly struggled to get slim enough for speedy hill climbing!



Freelanderuk said:


> I also use my fitness Pal and have done 208 consecutive days logging,



That’s good. I had nearly a year logged then “lost” my streak when I forgot to log in for some reason - really annoyed me, and even worse I let that put me off the programme for a while. 

I’ve made friends with a woman who’s lost her weight and done maintenance for over 4 years in there. Maintenance is the real-deal. I really value MFP for its discipline


----------



## suzeworld (10 Jul 2018)

kingrollo said:


> I have switched from museli to natural yoghurt and banana for breakfast .....is this a good move for weight loss



Possibly! 

I have cut down the number of times a week I eat carbs for breakfast. My go-to now is two poached eggs on two portobello mushrooms (zapped in micro with a dash of soy sauce). Garnished with tomato ketchup.
I find I get less snack-attack during the morning if I start with protein

I know the theory is all calories are calories, but I find shifting to taking more calories from protein rather than carbs is better for me in terms of weight loss. If I don’t do much exercise or cycle I have evening meal without startch, just protein n vegetables is effective for me. On days with more exercise I fuel with carbs.


----------



## Alan O (10 Jul 2018)

suzeworld said:


> If I don’t do much exercise or cycle I have evening meal without startch, just protein n vegetables is effective for me. On days with more exercise I fuel with carbs.


I often do similar - something like a diced breast of chicken fried in the wok with mixed veg (or sometimes just sprouts - I love sprouts, especially wok-fried and with soy sauce) can be very satisfying.

The hardest time for me is the evening after a tiring bike ride when my glycogen is low, and I just crave for carbs.


----------



## suzeworld (10 Jul 2018)

Yup. 
Well after a hard day in the saddle, that’s probably a good time to eat some! 
I’ve been using instant wholegrain rice from Aldi c. 47p a sachet. 2 mins in micro. Built in portion control, even if you eat a whole sachet - tho we usually share one. Quick, easy and calorie controlled!


----------



## DCBassman (11 Jul 2018)

86.8kg today. Over a year, it's a stone lost, and it's beginning to make a real difference on the bike, and some in the mirror too!
As shoulder gets better (not healing well...), hope to speed this up somewhat.
But happy so far. Goal is 12 stone /76kg, so 10.8kg to go...


----------



## DCBassman (12 Jul 2018)

85.9. Good downward trend for me, going to try a hilly/flat ride this weekend, Brentor to Okehampton and back, around 24 miles.. If the crappy road around Lydford Gorge doesn't kill my tyres, that is...


----------



## Freelanderuk (13 Jul 2018)

This mornings weigh in
Last week 88kg this week 87.7kg , my waist has also gone from 36" to 34" in the last fortnight, new jeans ordered yesterday

My bmi has gone from 41 to 25.5 over my time loosing weight


----------



## Alan O (13 Jul 2018)

Freelanderuk said:


> My bmi has gone from 41 to 25.5 over my time loosing weight


Wow, that's seriously impressive.


----------



## suzeworld (13 Jul 2018)

Great BMI shift. Bravo.


----------



## harrison_888 (13 Jul 2018)

I had a chat with a nutritionist last week and I’ve agreed to take on a feasting & fasting approach (essentially fasted cardio and 2 main meals a day. Ensure I prepare in advance for any foodie/drink blowouts and adjust accordingly). Fairly simple and the main aim is to reduce inches not weight. 

05/07/18
5’11” - 14.1st - waist 37”
180cm - 90kg - waist 94cm (who measures waists in cm? 

I’m weighing in and measuring every 2 weeks


----------



## Alan O (16 Jul 2018)

Second week of restarted weight loss...

02/07 - 92.8kg
09/07 - 90.9kg
16/07 - 91.0kg

Given there was certainly a lot of fluid lost in the first week, I'm happy with a more realistic 1.8kg in 2 weeks.


----------



## Freelanderuk (19 Jul 2018)

A day early with my weigh in as off to see the grandchildren

Last week 87.7kg
This week 87.8kg

The new 34 waist jeans I ordered fit lovely


----------



## Thomson (19 Jul 2018)

Thomson said:


> Cut out eating crap last week no coffee and biscuits at work. Weighed myself at 115.1kg. Would like to be sub 100 kgs but will just take each kg as it comes. The starts now.



Weighed myself this morning and am down to 112.9kgs. Have went threw a good spell and a wobble. 
Cut out a few things less bread. More veg and drinking water. 
Still cycling to work. Need to get another longer cycle in this weekend.


----------



## groundy74 (20 Jul 2018)

Good weigh day today after hovering just over 15 stone for last couple of months finally managed to break through with a 5lb loss from last week taking me to 14st 12lb. Now passed the 4 stone mark for total weight loss. Three good short rides this week totalling 50 miles preparing for a challenging hilly sportive Sunday (65 miles) through the Trough of Bowland, then an easy week next week ready for Ride London and my first attempt at the 100!!


----------



## Alan O (20 Jul 2018)

groundy74 said:


> Good weigh day today after hovering just over 15 stone for last couple of months finally managed to break through with a 5lb loss from last week taking me to 14st 12lb. Now passed the 4 stone mark for total weight loss. Three good short rides this week totalling 50 miles preparing for a challenging hilly sportive Sunday (65 miles) through the Trough of Bowland, then an easy week next week ready for Ride London and my first attempt at the 100!!


Excellent, and good luck with the 100 - if you can do a hilly 65m sportive, you can surely do the Ride London 100!


----------



## DCBassman (22 Jul 2018)

85kg exactly. Lightest I've been since...I can't remember when.


----------



## Sjw (23 Jul 2018)

I'm stuck tween 10 stone 13 and 11 stone. Thought I'd cracked it but can't seem to shift below 11.
I'm aiming for 9.5 stone being 5'3.
Saying that, since being on the trainer I've lost 9lbs along the way (2 months ago ish)I
no particular regime and I'm only pedalling up to 10 miles five times a week


----------



## DCBassman (23 Jul 2018)

We're each aiming at another stone and a half.
The first stone and a half has taken me...years.
The next certainly will not.


----------



## Sjw (25 Jul 2018)

10st11 this morning ! 151 lbs. Slowly slowly going in the right direction. Well chuffed


----------



## Freelanderuk (27 Jul 2018)

This mornings weigh in
Last week 87.8 kg
This week 87.4kg
On track for my .5kg loss each week


----------



## Alan O (30 Jul 2018)

July didn't go as well as I'd hoped, dropping from 92.8kg four weeks ago to 90.8kg today - I had hoped to get below 90kg. But it's still 0.5kg per week, and that's fine if I can sustain it.

And I have just embarked on a 3-month abstinence from all alcohol, which should help.


----------



## Freelanderuk (2 Aug 2018)

This mornings weigh in is 1 day early again as going away for a long weekend at the East Kirkby airshow

Last week 87.4 kg
This week 86.9kg


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Aug 2018)

My weight is jumping around again this week, was just a smidgen over 15 stone yesterday. Lightest I`ve been for quite some time. Big improvement on the 15.7 stone I was post holiday back in July :-) . However I have cut out quite a lot of carbs and eating lots more fruit. As a family we are all doing this to some extent. Considering how much exercise I do every week, I should be running about in the shower to get wet ! Not quite as straight forward though is it !


----------



## BikeCurious (6 Aug 2018)

I dropped from about 94kg to 73kg last year but since then I went back up to 80kg so it's time I started doing something about it. I'm counting the calories again + gym or bike 5 times a week. 

Progress so far:
20/07/2018: 79.6kg
27/07/2018: 79.3kg
03/08/2018: 78.9kg

I'd like to ideally get back to around 73kg so 6kg to go.


----------



## Freelanderuk (10 Aug 2018)

This mornings weigh in is

Last week 86.9 kg
This week 86.7kg


----------



## suzeworld (10 Aug 2018)

I am doing massive rides up/down/around Mont Ventoux atm, but probably over-compensating with croissants etc! 
Still.
New kit looks posh, even if a bit clingy!
Great choice of stuff in this region. 









MrGrumpy said:


> Considering how much exercise I do every week, I should be running about in the shower to get wet ! Not quite as straight forward though is it !





I feel yr pain! It sure ain’t that simple.
And re Alan giving up booze. I used to do that as a main plank in my diet with good results- but now I have not had alcohol for ten years I have to find other stuff to give up.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Aug 2018)

Back down to 13 stone 1 today, I seem to be getting very obsessive about getting to the BMI, which for me is 12 stone 12. Start of the year I was 14.7, but fitting the kitchen removed so much weight over the weeks I did it, that I kept going.

I am beginning to feel that after 9 years of cycling to work, my body is so used to it and I don't need so much effort, that I really have to eat very little in order to keep the weight coming off. I have recently given up all meat, cheese, bread and I am living a life of porridge oats and avocados, with pasta and fish. I am now at the stage where I am beginning to think pasta is not so good for me as a refined carbohydrate, and so thinking of going to something else for lunches etc. Its all very confusing!!


----------



## suzeworld (12 Aug 2018)

You certainly need not be stressed about hitting a personal “perfect” BMI.


Even minimal research on that topic will explain why. It was never meant to be used as a measure for individuals, it was designed to be about population data. Taken to an individual level, it’s often too low for strong/muscular athletes. You lost 1.5 stones, which is excellent. Do you look really lean? 

You could be getting more fun out of your food than the dreary list you just supplied, so it does sound as though you’d be happier if you could shift your focus to maintain where you are rather than striving to lose a few more pounds.


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Aug 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Back down to 13 stone 1 today, I seem to be getting very obsessive about getting to the BMI, which for me is 12 stone 12. Start of the year I was 14.7, but fitting the kitchen removed so much weight over the weeks I did it, that I kept going.
> 
> I am beginning to feel that after 9 years of cycling to work, my body is so used to it and I don't need so much effort, that I really have to eat very little in order to keep the weight coming off. I have recently given up all meat, cheese, bread and I am living a life of porridge oats and avocados, with pasta and fish. I am now at the stage where I am beginning to think pasta is not so good for me as a refined carbohydrate, and so thinking of going to something else for lunches etc. Its all very confusing!!


 You know you are very similar to me! My body I think is used to the commute , so I took up running as well. Trying to shock the body lol. Btw I lost a load of weight two years ago, reckon about a stone! Guess what fitting a kitchen lol!!


----------



## Freelanderuk (17 Aug 2018)

This mornings weigh in is

Last week 86.7kg
This week 84.8kg

Finally got into the healthy bmi range 24.7 from 41


----------



## Serge (17 Aug 2018)

Freelanderuk said:


> This mornings weigh in is
> 
> Last week 86.7kg
> This week 84.8kg
> ...


Well done you!


----------



## Alan O (17 Aug 2018)

Freelanderuk said:


> Finally got into the healthy bmi range 24.7 from 41


Wow, that's seriously impressive


----------



## Serge (17 Aug 2018)

I've just used the NHS BMI calculator to work out mine (22.4) but it stated the lowest weight in the healthy range for my height would be 8st 8lb.

Mrs Serge already thinks I'm far too skinny, I'd be emaciated if I lost another three stone!


----------



## Alan O (17 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> I've just used the NHS BMI calculator to work out mine (22.4) but it stated the lowest weight in the healthy range for my height would be 8st 8lb.
> 
> Mrs Serge already thinks I'm far too skinny, I'd be emaciated if I lost another three stone!


BMI tends to work best for people of average height and average build, but if you're taller or shorter than average or have a muscly build, it can be way out. I have a friend who's short but powerfully built (years in the army helped). And though he is overweight these days, even his doc admits he'd have to lose a leg to get near the recommended BMI range.


----------



## CXRAndy (19 Aug 2018)

Hip waist ratio is a much better indicator and/Or a professional body fat assessment


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (19 Aug 2018)

I am now down to 12 stone 12
That’s 6 pounds in the last 2 weeks which had been the time when I stopped eating a lot of carbs, mainly pasta and bread and spuds

Do lunch has been mainly fish based with cauliflower
Porridge for breakfast

What I have noticed is that I don’t eat anywhere as much calorie wise but I find the cycling everyday ok
There’s no super accerlation but a steady ride with definitely more leg power

Feel more like a Diesel engine than a turbo petrol which is good as I tended to carb load before cycling home thinking I needed the energy

My goal was to get under the 25 bmi limit which requires just 2 more pounds but I am not sure when I get there what to do cause I do miss my food and I could murder a beer!


----------



## Drago (19 Aug 2018)

255. Hitting the weights big time has seen my numbers rise, but all in a good cause. Hell, I'll never be some 220lb flyweight.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Aug 2018)

12 stone 9 today
BMI reached and no longer classed as overweight 

It’s a very satisfying feeling. The no carb thing has led to a loss of 3 pounds a week guaranteed. 

I don’t cycle like I used to as in racing home but the loss in weight has been great

The no carb thing has led to a much less eager appetite and one day I ate only one porridge 3 eggs and an apple
But stilll cycled to and from work without the old carb loss of energy thing

Anyway Sunday night I think I may go and have a beer!


----------



## Crankarm (28 Aug 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Back down to 13 stone 1 today, I seem to be getting very obsessive about getting to the BMI, which for me is 12 stone 12. Start of the year I was 14.7, but fitting the kitchen removed so much weight over the weeks I did it, that I kept going.
> 
> I am beginning to feel that after 9 years of cycling to work, my body is so used to it and I don't need so much effort, that I really have to eat very little in order to keep the weight coming off. I have recently given up all meat, cheese, bread and I am living a life of porridge oats and avocados, with pasta and fish. I am now at the stage where I am beginning to think pasta is not so good for me as a refined carbohydrate, and so thinking of going to something else for lunches etc. Its all very confusing!!



Wholemeal pasta, wholemeal bread. Nuts. Porridge is carbs but slow release. Avocados are high in monounsaturated fatty acids and Omega-3. Although good for you, but don't eat too many of them. High levels of omega 3 in men is thought to possibly be a cause of an enlarged prostrate. I limit myself to one or two of them a week. No more. A balanced diet in moderation including meat. Cut out the booze.


----------



## Crankarm (28 Aug 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> 12 stone 9 today
> BMI reached and no longer classed as overweight
> 
> It’s a very satisfying feeling. The no carb thing has led to a loss of 3 pounds a week guaranteed.
> ...



Porridge oats are mainly carbohydrate.


----------



## Spoons47 (28 Aug 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> 12 stone 9 today
> BMI reached and no longer classed as overweight
> 
> It’s a very satisfying feeling. The no carb thing has led to a loss of 3 pounds a week guaranteed.
> ...



I lost 3 and half stone on the “no carb” and am now 5ft 10 and 10 stone 12. I well remember having my first beer as a congratulations to myself lol. 
I still follow low carb and have a few beers, cycling 50 miles a week and just eating sensibly helps me maintain the weight. 
Well done you.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (28 Aug 2018)

Well I had 2 beers and that was enough! Wobbly straight away!!
Steak was just lovely though


----------



## Sjw (28 Aug 2018)

10 10 this morning. Got fed up of yoyoing for a couple of pounds so quit jumpng on the scales.
Pleasant surprise. I'll hit target in a couple of months


----------



## Freelanderuk (29 Aug 2018)

I have not been on the scales since the 17th of August due to 4 differant pissups for birthdays and a leaving do, I will be back on the scale Friday , I must be still loosing as my 34 waist jeans are now very slack around my waist but getting tighter around the thighs and calfs


----------



## Spoons47 (29 Aug 2018)

I was dancing in the aisles when I had to buy my new 32 waist trousers, gave all the 34’s to charity, so no going back.


----------



## Freelanderuk (29 Aug 2018)

Spoons47 said:


> I was dancing in the aisles when I had to buy my new 32 waist trousers, gave all the 34’s to charity, so no going back.



How do think I felt when I got rid of all my 46" waist trousers and jeans


----------



## Freelanderuk (31 Aug 2018)

Weigh day today

August the 17th 84.8kg
Today 84.4kg


----------



## Alan O (3 Sep 2018)

My attempt to restart weight loss in July didn't last long, mainly because I've still been riding quite a lot and that makes me hungry - and I just wasn't focused on weight loss, which I need to be. I got up to 92.3kg by mid-August from a low of 90.7kg in April. That was still 8.9kg down from my 101.2kg peak last October, but four summer months of no weight loss (though with significant fitness and strength improvement) was disappointing.

So I'm now at the end of week one of a new and focused weight loss effort, and I'm down 1kg to 91.3kg, That's still 0.6kg up from my year low, but not a bad restart - I'll feel good when I set a new year low, and even better when I break the 90kg barrier.


----------



## Serge (3 Sep 2018)

Alan O said:


> My attempt to restart weight loss in July didn't last long, mainly because I've still been riding quite a lot and that makes me hungry - and I just wasn't focused on weight loss, which I need to be. I got up to 92.3kg by mid-August from a low of 90.7kg in April. That was still 8.9kg down from my 101.2kg peak last October, but four summer months of no weight loss (though with significant fitness and strength improvement) was disappointing.
> 
> So I'm now at the end of week one of a new and focused weight loss effort, and I'm down 1kg to 91.3kg, That's still 0.6kg up from my year low, but not a bad restart - I'll feel good when I set a new year low, and even better when I break the 90kg barrier.


I hope they do low calorie beer in Liverpool then cos I'm still buying you those pints on your birthday!


----------



## Alan O (3 Sep 2018)

Serge said:


> I hope they do low calorie beer in Liverpool then cos I'm still buying you those pints on your birthday!


Hehe, I might possibly make an exception that day - but I don't drink very much.


----------



## Serge (3 Sep 2018)

Alan O said:


> Hehe, I might possibly make an exception that day - but I don't drink very much.


I always like the sound of a cheap round!


----------



## alvintc (5 Sep 2018)

alvintc said:


> sooo... to save me reading 140+ pages... how does this work then?
> 
> I'm far too short for my weight, been trying to grow for the last 18 months and there's been no change in my height. I'm guessing this means I need to try & lose weight instead.
> 
> ...



OK.. commute changed (work from home largely or outside UK), diet changed & I'm now 90kg. Still a way to go but from the original post I went back up to 112kg (my twins were born, little time for anything!) so I'm about 20kg's lighter since the restart... going well but oddly I'm slower on the bike!!


----------



## nickAKA (5 Sep 2018)

alvintc said:


> OK.. commute changed (work from home largely or outside UK), diet changed & I'm now 90kg. Still a way to go but from the original post I went back up to 112kg (my twins were born, little time for anything!) so I'm about 20kg's lighter since the restart... going well but oddly I'm slower on the bike!!



Great effort, keep on doing what you're doing, it's all going in the right direction and being a 'normal weight' for your height & build is far better for your health than having a higher average speed... If you're riding pretty flat terrain, this loss of speed may be down to the loss of mass as in rolling momentum? Look at the pro riders, sprinters are big units, climbers are skinny mountain goats and ne'er the twain shall meet. You'll feel real benefits in climbing as you lose weight, not so much the flats & downhill.


----------



## alvintc (5 Sep 2018)

That was the plan.. however it's slower all over the show (e.g 40 minutes slower on the pru 100 this year to a couple of years ago, way harder on the mallorca 312 this year).

It's not massively flat so


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2018)

alvintc said:


> That was the plan.. however it's slower all over the show (e.g 40 minutes slower on the pru 100 this year to a couple of years ago, way harder on the mallorca 312 this year).
> 
> It's not massively flat so


You are too tired from work and looking after young twins to put the same effort in? 

Good progress with the weightloss though - keep it up!


----------



## nickAKA (5 Sep 2018)

alvintc said:


> That was the plan.. however it's slower all over the show (e.g 40 minutes slower on the pru 100 this year to a couple of years ago, way harder on the mallorca 312 this year).
> 
> It's not massively flat so



Have you lost muscle mass or was it just excess weight? Fatigue may also be an issue as ColinJ said...


----------



## Alan O (5 Sep 2018)

alvintc said:


> OK.. commute changed (work from home largely or outside UK), diet changed & I'm now 90kg. Still a way to go but from the original post I went back up to 112kg (my twins were born, little time for anything!) so I'm about 20kg's lighter since the restart... going well but oddly I'm slower on the bike!!


That's a pretty good result so far.

I'm perhaps not surprised you're a bit slower, as I find weight loss and hard exercise close to incompatible - I have to work on weight loss or fitness/strength independently, not at the same time. So the summer months for me have been about fitness and strength, and my cycling improved quite a bit - but no weight loss for several months. Now the summer is drawing to a close, I'm focusing on weight loss again, but I do get more tired more quickly.

I suggest getting down to your weight target, and then working on fitness and strength - your potential ability once you reach 80kg should be considerably better than it was.


----------



## nickAKA (5 Sep 2018)

Alan O said:


> That's a pretty good result so far.
> 
> I'm perhaps not surprised you're a bit slower, as I find weight loss and hard exercise close to incompatible - I have to work on weight loss or fitness/strength independently, not at the same time. So the summer months for me have been about fitness and strength, and my cycling improved quite a bit - but no weight loss for several months. Now the summer is drawing to a close, I'm focusing on weight loss again, but I do get more tired more quickly.
> 
> I suggest getting down to your weight target, and then working on fitness and strength - your potential ability once you reach 80kg should be considerably better than it was.



Yep, I'd think a serious reduction in calorie intake will weaken your constitution significantly! 112 to 90 is certainly significant. I dropped about 10kg over 12 months and have seen only gains, but my base level of fitness was pretty low at the start.


----------



## alvintc (6 Sep 2018)

Not really sure... I'd assumed if I dropped the weight I'd go flying up the hills, lose a bit on the flat & a chunk down hills. It appears I'm just slower everywhere!

I'm hoping to get to <80kg's then I'll flip to more training. If it's any consolation I feel no bloody different at all!


----------



## Freelanderuk (7 Sep 2018)

Weigh day today


August 31st 84.4kg
Today Sept 7th 84.1kg

Still on a downward trend, I stopped logging all my food and counting calories last week after nearly a year of doing it , as I now can gauge the weight of what I serve also I get my meals a lot quicker as I don't have to weigh and write down everything for myself and the wife


----------



## nickAKA (7 Sep 2018)

Weigh in day for me too - gained 4kg over a few weeks away, back 'on it' in earnest this week & lost 2kg, mainly 'fluids' I suppose


----------



## groundy74 (7 Sep 2018)

Friday weigh day 99 kg which is 6 kg on my recent lowest weight, however that's after a month of drinking and eating including 2 weeks all inclusive and no bike riding although the odd gym visit. 
Back on track this week with the calorie counting and out on the bike twice this week with much more planned for next week and possibly squeeze a ride in over the weekend. 
89 kg is the target by Xmas


----------



## Alan O (7 Sep 2018)

groundy74 said:


> Friday weigh day 99 kg which is 6 kg on my recent lowest weight, however that's after a month of drinking and eating including 2 weeks all inclusive and no bike riding although the odd gym visit.
> Back on track this week with the calorie counting and out on the bike twice this week with much more planned for next week and possibly squeeze a ride in over the weekend.
> 89 kg is the target by Xmas


So 10 kg in approximately 16 weeks - that's an achievable target.


----------



## Freelanderuk (7 Sep 2018)

When I was on 1500 calories a day I was loosing 1.5kg a week so easily achieved


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Sep 2018)

Down to 12 stone 5 now which is incredible 

Since the low carb started I have lost more with less effort. I am not really sure where to stop but one of the thing I have noticed is I sawed a tree down and for the first time since memory started I did not sweat

I think the tricky thing is trying to maintain it and re introduce some carbs, the only thing I really miss is fish and chips but luckily where I live they are awful so we have to go to the coast but I could murder a doughnut!!!


----------



## Freelanderuk (8 Sep 2018)

I never stopped eating what I liked just cut down on portion size, my biggest downfall is when I have had a few pints ,when out yesterday for a mates birthday had 13 pints and a Chinese takeaway, so a bit extra to do this week coming

Doughnuts are the best if filled with fresh cream


----------



## Firm Button (9 Sep 2018)

I’m recently into cycling to maintain my weight loss. Started 2 months ago as I was struggling to keep within half a stone of 11st7lb. 24 stone at my highest 3 years ago.
So I’m watching my cals and exercising to enable me to eat and drink within reason:-) nice to make your acquaintance! 
Steve


----------



## Alan O (10 Sep 2018)

Alan O said:


> My attempt to restart weight loss in July didn't last long, mainly because I've still been riding quite a lot and that makes me hungry - and I just wasn't focused on weight loss, which I need to be. I got up to 92.3kg by mid-August from a low of 90.7kg in April. That was still 8.9kg down from my 101.2kg peak last October, but four summer months of no weight loss (though with significant fitness and strength improvement) was disappointing.
> 
> So I'm now at the end of week one of a new and focused weight loss effort, and I'm down 1kg to 91.3kg, That's still 0.6kg up from my year low, but not a bad restart - I'll feel good when I set a new year low, and even better when I break the 90kg barrier.


Weighing day, and I'm down 1.5kg in a week, to 89.8kg - a new year low and a break through 90kg. Lightest I've been since 2007 (and that was after a pre-surgery crash diet).

My new approach? The humble potato. I'd never realised potatoes are significantly lower in calories than rice, pasta or bread - and they're more filling. I've been having just one ordinary meal per day, typically things like a 500kcal Greggs roll, beans on toast, grilled chicken and veg... Then a microwaved potato, a couple of boiled eggs, or some pickles, several times a day. I've been maintaining a deficit of a little over 1,000 kcals per day, without really feeling hungry.


----------



## Freelanderuk (14 Sep 2018)

Weigh day today
 Sept 7th 84.1kg
Today Sept 14th 83.8kg


----------



## groundy74 (14 Sep 2018)

Weigh day
Today 98.9kg
Last Week 99.8kg

Considering I was eating and drinking all last weekend, I am pleased with any sort of loss. Getting back on the bike more and more and hoping for a good 70 mile ride in the morning, if I can pick up a new tyre today.


----------



## nickAKA (14 Sep 2018)

weigh in day - 71.3kg so dropped half a kilo, 1.5kg off my pre-holidays low. It's been hard work this week, getting my body used to not eating cake every few hours! Actually seeing results for the suffering is motivation in itself so onwards & upwards, see if I can get my mojo back for training and I've cracked it.


----------



## si_c (20 Sep 2018)

I've had a couple of months of low bike activity, mixed with high levels of snacking and a couple of holidays. I've added 5kg to my year low weight, which is just unacceptable.

Weigh in at the start of last week was just under 96kg, a concerted effort over the last two weeks has seen me drop to 92.5kg, but I've seriously curtailed the amount of food that I'm eating. Lunch is less than half what it was (1 sandwich instead of 2 plus fruit) and breakfast has been cut by about a third, so I'm basically hungry all day. I'm having a larger meal in the evening though which means I'm less prone to picking up the snacks at home which is the danger spot.


----------



## nickAKA (20 Sep 2018)

si_c said:


> I've had a couple of months of low bike activity, mixed with high levels of snacking and a couple of holidays. I've added 5kg to my year low weight, which is just unacceptable.
> 
> Weigh in at the start of last week was just under 96kg, a concerted effort over the last two weeks has seen me drop to 92.5kg, but I've seriously curtailed the amount of food that I'm eating. Lunch is less than half what it was (1 sandwich instead of 2 plus fruit) and breakfast has been cut by about a third, so I'm basically hungry all day. I'm having a larger meal in the evening though which means I'm less prone to picking up the snacks at home which is the danger spot.



Knocking the lunchtime sandwich(es) on the head has been working for me for the last 6 years, would having three pieces of fruit & no bread at lunch plus a hearty evening meal be better? The 'hair shirt' approach to dieting is grim - but swapping 'bad' carbs for something slightly better might make more sense. I'll confess right now I'm not kicking my daytime sugar addiction so I'm in no position to judge, I've been eating a couple of chocolate digestives in the afternoon... the shame... I'm loading up on breakfast a bit but I can justify that if I'm doing time on the turbo the previous evening.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (20 Sep 2018)

I have started thinking about being more serious about my weight. My first step is to upgrade the bathroom scales to a Beurer BF700 which gives a smattering of useful metrics, but importantly helps me manage trends. BMI is tricky as I am short and muscular. Even the local doctors have consistently told me to ignore these readings. But I would be interested in muscle mass and particularly water percentage before and after workouts or long rides. This year my hydration really was good. No headaches, few cramps, and I felt the food I ate on a ride was used better. 

I lost about 3kg recently and was staggered to notice how much easier a 200km ride was. No major change in average speed or the time to complete the ride, but lots of PBs especially on ascents. I felt so much better and my recovery was particularly speedy. 

Of course there could be a host of reasons why this happened; and even at this level it is is all anecdotal without blood samples, pinch tests etc, but I like the idea of being a bit more ‘ard. 

My face looks so much better a friend told me this morning. I was flattered. That’s counts for a lot. Mental health, esteem etc.


----------



## si_c (20 Sep 2018)

nickAKA said:


> Knocking the lunchtime sandwich(es) on the head has been working for me for the last 6 years, would having three pieces of fruit & no bread at lunch plus a hearty evening meal be better? The 'hair shirt' approach to dieting is grim - but swapping 'bad' carbs for something slightly better might make more sense. I'll confess right now I'm not kicking my daytime sugar addiction so I'm in no position to judge, I've been eating a couple of chocolate digestives in the afternoon... the shame... I'm loading up on breakfast a bit but I can justify that if I'm doing time on the turbo the previous evening.


There is no way I'm knocking my Cheese related lunchtime sandwich on the head, although I've reduced the number of sandwiches I've slightly increased the cheese content. Fruit doesn't fill me up at all, I'm just as hungry 15mins later no matter how much I eat. Reducing the amount of food works for me, and I then manage the low level hunger through the afternoon by drinking more Tea.

I'm trying to avoid the classic remove all the fun things diet, and reduce quantity, which I know is sustainable over the long term, I just need to get through the first month and set the pattern.


----------



## nickAKA (20 Sep 2018)

si_c said:


> There is no way I'm knocking my Cheese related lunchtime sandwich on the head, although I've reduced the number of sandwiches I've slightly increased the cheese content. Fruit doesn't fill me up at all, I'm just as hungry 15mins later no matter how much I eat. Reducing the amount of food works for me, and I then manage the low level hunger through the afternoon by drinking more Tea.
> 
> I'm trying to avoid the classic remove all the fun things diet, and reduce quantity, which I know is sustainable over the long term, I just need to get through the first month and set the pattern.



I agree - I'm not a fan of stopping eating 'nice things' for diet either - it's counter productive, makes eating feel like a punishment and is ultimately demotivating. I do however try to 'earn' my treats. If I do a 2000 calorie effort (estimated obv) then I treat that as a free day, eat what I want, I've earned it!
For me, day to day eating & cutting down is a state of mind. Once I've got used to it and it becomes normal I'm fine. It takes time to get into the habit but it can be undone in a couple of weeks FFS....  
I still feel hungry but I can cope with it, and I've probably cut 50% of the bread out of my diet over the last 6 years... still love bread, just eat less of it.


----------



## si_c (20 Sep 2018)

nickAKA said:


> I agree - I'm not a fan of stopping eating 'nice things' for diet either - it's counter productive, makes eating feel like a punishment and is ultimately demotivating. I do however try to 'earn' my treats. If I do a 2000 calorie effort (estimated obv) then I treat that as a free day, eat what I want, I've earned it!
> For me, day to day eating & cutting down is a state of mind. Once I've got used to it and it becomes normal I'm fine. It takes time to get into the habit but it can be undone in a couple of weeks FFS....
> I still feel hungry but I can cope with it, and I've probably cut 50% of the bread out of my diet over the last 6 years... still love bread, just eat less of it.



Definitely. At the moment I've set my calorie budget at ~1500 per day, but I know that I'll burn an additional 1000 or so commuting, so I aim to eat around the 2000-2250 calorie mark. I won't eat all the calories back but usually around half. I'm also adding in turbo sessions from this week too, so that's increasing the calorie burn - however I won't eat those back unless my daily deficit is over 2000 cals.


----------



## Freelanderuk (20 Sep 2018)

I still eat my 4 slices of bread for sandwiches but what I did was to start buying the 400g loads rather than the 800g loads, the size of the slice of bread is smaller and is only 55kcal a slice on Warburtons Wholemeal Bread, 400g,


----------



## si_c (20 Sep 2018)

Freelanderuk said:


> I still eat my 4 slices of bread for sandwiches but what I did was to start buying the 400g loads rather than the 800g loads, the size of the slice of bread is smaller and is only 55kcal a slice on Warburtons Wholemeal Bread, 400g,



I've done that too, but recently I moved to larger wholemeal breads which seem to fill me up a lot more, even though they have more calories, so I'm less likely to snack.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (22 Sep 2018)

Gah. Picked up the new scales today, and assuming they are more accurate than my old cheap bathroom scales, I found they have been underreading by 1.5kg. 

But for the first time ever I have an estimate from the scales that my body fat is 20% and my muscle mass is more than twice that. I would like to trim my fat % back. What % I don’t know so I’ll do some research. I was amazed that less than 1/7th of my weight was bone mass (10kg). I would have thought it would have been higher. Fascinating.

55% of me is water before and after an hour of tempo training, so I would guess I am hydrating well.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Sep 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Gah. Picked up the new scales today, and assuming they are more accurate than my old cheap bathroom scales, I found they have been underreading by 1.5kg.
> 
> But for the first time ever I have an estimate from the scales that my body fat is 20% and my muscle mass is more than twice that. I would like to trim my fat % back. What % I don’t know so I’ll do some research. I was amazed that less than 1/7th of my weight was bone mass (10kg). I would have thought it would have been higher. Fascinating.
> 
> 55% of me is water before and after an hour of tempo training, so I would guess I am hydrating well.


I just got these yesterday. I like gadgets. Lol. Interesting figures and looking forward to seeing the stats change as I hopefully lose a bit of weight.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07H4RCBR9/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Heltor Chasca (22 Sep 2018)

Phew!

That 20% fat percentage for my age group is in the average, healthy, on weight or normal category depending on the source. In some it even is favourable towards the leaner end of the measurements. I am pleased about that although I do wish to knock some more off.

That 40% muscle percentage is considered high.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Sep 2018)

Just come back from 10 days at Walt Disney World in Florida 

I was not on the diet and in 10 days I put 14 pounds back on

Back on the low card today!!!!


----------



## Freelanderuk (23 Sep 2018)

If that's all fat you put back on that's an extra 49,000 calories you ate , if you drank a lot most of that will be water weight and most will drop of over the next week


----------



## si_c (23 Sep 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Just come back from 10 days at Walt Disney World in Florida
> 
> I was not on the diet and in 10 days I put 14 pounds back on
> 
> Back on the low card today!!!!


I really love a good blow out. Don't particularly enjoy the weeks following mind.


----------



## fossyant (23 Sep 2018)

Not really joined in on this. I was around 84kg before my accident. Home scales said 80, but hospital was 84. I lost a bit in hospital, but put it on whilst I was confined to a sofa for the best part of 7 months. Weight went to 94kg (confirmed by hospital scales and new digital home scales) by January 18. Needed to lose it, so hit the bike more and cut sugar out of my tea as well as not snacking and hoving a light lunch.

I lost a slow 4kg by about May. Then ended up on meds for my back pain, duloxetine. I'd tried this stuff before, and if anything it gave me a sweet tooth.

Not this time though. I was very ill the first couple of weeks, lost some weight. The on going side effects have been no apetite. Makes me feel sick when I smell food, and even worse when I cook it.

I've generally managed on plain food, soup, toast, fruit and lots of milk. Weighed in recently and I'm around 80kg give or take. I don't want to lose more as i was 78kg when a racing snake in my 20's but this loss is starting to concern me.

Thurs and Fri, no evening meal, Sat I managed half, and despite cooking sunday roast, I had toast today.

Probably need to speak to doc on next visit.


----------



## nickAKA (24 Sep 2018)

Following a couple of light training weeks, last weigh-in I was still slightly north of 71kg showing a drop of about 200g last Friday morning(!)
The aim is to get down to 69kg whilst the weather holds and hopefully do some of the climbs around the peak district before I'm largely confined to the turbo.
Probably need a bit of advice on this because this is the first winter I've gone into at relative 'peak fitness' - is it realistic to carry this over into next spring, or do I need to de-train slightly over winter to recover?


----------



## si_c (24 Sep 2018)

92.8kg this morning. Same as friday, which is not bad as I had a snackattack over the weekend.


----------



## Freelanderuk (28 Sep 2018)

Weigh day today

Sept 14th 83.8kg
Today Sept 28th 83.1kg


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 Sep 2018)

nickAKA said:


> Following a couple of light training weeks, last weigh-in I was still slightly north of 71kg showing a drop of about 200g last Friday morning(!)
> The aim is to get down to 69kg whilst the weather holds and hopefully do some of the climbs around the peak district before I'm largely confined to the turbo.
> Probably need a bit of advice on this because this is the first winter I've gone into at relative 'peak fitness' - is it realistic to carry this over into next spring, or do I need to de-train slightly over winter to recover?



Have you looked at TrainerRoad as ‘your coach’? Roughly speaking, 4 weeks work, a week light work, 4 weeks hard again then a week of light. That ends your programme where you can rest for a week or two or race an event or do a tour if you like. Then you start another regime.

I am currently in their third speciality phase which is where you work to your peak, but instead of doing anything specific, I am doing high intensity maintenance programme. It has been my favourite so far. Much more interesting than the long distance programme I tried last time.


----------



## nickAKA (28 Sep 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Have you looked at TrainerRoad as ‘your coach’? Roughly speaking, 4 weeks work, a week light work, 4 weeks hard again then a week of light. That ends your programme where you can rest for a week or two or race an event or do a tour if you like. Then you start another regime.
> 
> I am currently in their third speciality phase which is where you work to your peak, but instead of doing anything specific, I am doing high intensity maintenance programme. It has been my favourite so far. Much more interesting than the long distance programme I tried last time.



Never tried trainer road but a mate of mine swears by it. We both went zwift last winter and saw pretty some impressive gains without doing much structured training within the game itself, so I'm minded to stick with what I know and already paying for (!)
Having said that, the zwift training plans seem to be pretty reliant on being able to do 4-5 hours a week minimum which isn't always doable, plus in 'off season' do you really need to commit to that? Assuming trainer road lets you tailor your plan by time requirements it may be a better way to go.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Sep 2018)

Back down to 12 stone 7 in a week after the Florida blow out!

I am happy to keep at this level I think and just try to maintain it


----------



## Spoons47 (30 Sep 2018)

Too lazy to buy new battery for scales, eventually got round to it today. 10st 9, wow that will do me.


----------



## Alan O (1 Oct 2018)

Alan O said:


> Weighing day, and I'm down 1.5kg in a week, to 89.8kg - a new year low and a break through 90kg.


Into a new month, and my weight has crept back up to 91.9kg 

It was my 60th birthday a couple of weeks ago, and that led to cake, booze...

Back to the grindstone now - I've just been out to buy more spuds (and nothing else)!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2018)

Alan O said:


> It was my 60th birthday a couple of weeks ago, and that led to cake, booze...
> 
> *Back to the grindstone now - I've just been out to buy more spuds (and nothing else)!*


That's a bit of an odd choice! If you replaced 2/3 of the spuds with broccoli, cabbage and other nutritious veg, you would have healthier meals and save an awful lot of calories.


----------



## Alan O (1 Oct 2018)

ColinJ said:


> That's a bit of an odd choice! If you replaced 2/3 of the spuds with broccoli, cabbage and other nutritious veg, you would have healthier meals and save an awful lot of calories.


I should have quoted the rest of my earlier post...



Alan O said:


> My new approach? The humble potato. I'd never realised potatoes are significantly lower in calories than rice, pasta or bread - and they're more filling. I've been having just one ordinary meal per day, typically things like a 500kcal Greggs roll, beans on toast, grilled chicken and veg... Then a microwaved potato, a couple of boiled eggs, or some pickles, several times a day. I've been maintaining a deficit of a little over 1,000 kcals per day, without really feeling hungry.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2018)

Alan O said:


> I should have quoted the rest of my earlier post...


Yes, that made more sense!

Still - there are so few calories in veg like broccoli, cabbage, lettuce, onions etc. that they can pretty much be forgotten about in terms of calorie intake. Forget '_5 a day_' - treat yourself to 10 or 15!


----------



## Spoons47 (1 Oct 2018)

Broccoli, spinach they are known as super foods, amazing for energy to help you exercise and burn fat. Tin of mackerel with a bed of raw spinach on toasted seeded bread, Delicious.


----------



## si_c (10 Oct 2018)

Weigh in this morning was 91.7kg, so lost just over 1kg in the last two weeks, or about half what I wanted to lose, still at least moving in the right direction.


----------



## fted33 (10 Oct 2018)

Can I join...
101 kgs 6ft. BMI 29.5

Need to shift 10kgs or more.


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2018)

Now up to 261lbs. Been lifting 6 days a week, split routine, lots of protein. 

Perhaps I've not got the hang of this thread yet?


----------



## Freelanderuk (12 Oct 2018)

Weigh day today

Sept 28th 83.1kg
Today Friday 12th 82.5kg


----------



## Heltor Chasca (12 Oct 2018)

I have swapped out white carbs for yams. Or as my neighbours say, ‘They’re called sweet potatoes, you Johnny Foreignhighness.’


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Oct 2018)

Back to 12 stone 3 today, as back on the low carb after the Disney world blow out

I am not sure if the weight loss is related but since loosing the weight and carbs my lower back is so painful cycling home , and yet after 9 years of cycling to work I have never had such a problem

It’s so bad I actually hope for a red light to stop and bend it the other way

Bizarre


----------



## Drago (16 Oct 2018)

Right, back on the diet. I'm lifting again big time and my weight is quickly going up in tune with my dimensions (262lbs) but I think I'm getting a bit porky too. 2 slices wholemeal toast with marmite (no butter) and a protein shake for brekky. Surprisingly tasty.


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Oct 2018)

Was on the way down pre cruise last week, but also noted my shape changing. Was under 15 stone for the first time since stopping smoking 3 years ago. Weight piled on for some reason. Anyway managed to chuck on about 8lbs last week on the all inclusive cruise. Should come of quick since it went on quick. Hope to be back under 15 by sometime in November. Just cutting out alot of bread in my diet.


----------



## fted33 (17 Oct 2018)

103 kgs today. Put it down to. Too much driving around the country and eating and drinking crap.


----------



## groundy74 (19 Oct 2018)

Weigh Day and after a few up and down weeks for various reasons and a heavy food and drink weekend away I decided to get stuck back in to a strict diet with plenty of exercise from Monday. Back on recorded the calories on My FitnessPal and cut out the midweek drinking as well as exercising every day mixing up the bike and gym.

Was delighted to step on the scales this morning and be 7lbs lighter than last Friday


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Oct 2018)

12 stone 2 today
Not been this weight since I was a student

Yesterday I actually saw my rib cage


----------



## Spoons47 (20 Oct 2018)

Another plus 1 for the low carb, you can’t beat it. 10 st 10 on my last weight but currently on tour of 9 straight night shifts. So expecting 10 st 8 at the end of it. As for the back issues, maybe do some core strengthening.....


----------



## Freelanderuk (26 Oct 2018)

Weigh day today

Friday 12th October 82.5kg
Today 26th October 82.2kg


----------



## Freelanderuk (27 Oct 2018)

First time under 13 stone since 1982


----------



## alvintc (29 Oct 2018)

alvintc said:


> OK.. commute changed (work from home largely or outside UK), diet changed & I'm now 90kg.



87kg now... everything seems to have slowed quite a lot!


----------



## Freelanderuk (2 Nov 2018)

Weigh day today

Friday 26th October 82.2kg
Today 2nd November 81.7kg


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Nov 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> 12 stone 2 today
> Not been this weight since I was a student
> 
> Yesterday I actually saw my rib cage



Back when I did a lot of running, if I could look in the mirror and count my ribs it meant that I was “ racing weight “ 
Not been able to that for quite a while.


----------



## Alan O (5 Nov 2018)

First weighing of the new month, and an unimpressive drop from 91.9kg to 91.1kg - almost all in the past week. I seriously need to make more effort this month.


----------



## si_c (5 Nov 2018)

Alan O said:


> First weighing of the new month, and an unimpressive drop from 91.9kg to 91.1kg - almost all in the past week. I seriously need to make more effort this month.


Definitely, same here, no weight loss at all over the last couple of weeks. On the other hand I have eaten an exceptionally large amount of crap.


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Nov 2018)

14 st 10 today however not been well and hardly eaten for two days. So no surprises  . On the plus side lightest ive been for a long time.


----------



## groundy74 (16 Nov 2018)

Having yo yo for a good few weeks and three weeks of constant gains, I'm happy to of got my diet back under control and have lost 2lbs this week weighing in at 15st 12lb. Hoping for around the 15st mark by Xmas


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2018)

267lbs, waist down to 36 again, back and chest at 54.


----------



## Freelanderuk (16 Nov 2018)

Weigh day today


2nd November 81.7kg
Today 12th November 82.4kg

Slight increase in the weight I lift and more cycling on the trainer, but can now get into a 32” waist Levi jean


----------



## si_c (16 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> 267lbs, waist down to 36 again, back and chest at 54.



_So still a gorilla then!
_
I'm down to 203lbs (92kg) this week, so same as usual. Chest is 45 though.


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2018)

A fraction under 268bs this morning. Been doing a vigorous split routine, but no more than 2 workouts a week per body part. Lots of compund work. Exception is the legs, where I've always been a hard gainer. Lots of quad work, and several hundred calf raises a day (I keep a few 20kg dumbbells dotted about the house so I can grab one whenever I walk by and smash out 30 or 40 reps). 

Its working, I've suddenly started to lean up and I can see that getting trousers that fit may be a problem soon. Fortunately I'm a scruffy git and like to mooch about in joggers.

If I were a decade younger and not carrying these injuries I'd really smash it, maybe get back into power lifting, but I think I'm pushing just enough to see results and stay hungry while remaining just on the safe side of injured. I'll let it get to 270 for the psychological boost of being a big bad mo fo, then I'll tighten up the diet to get it back to 255-260 or so, although my middle is slowly contracting already.

Photos in the Retirement Thread for those with a strong stomach


----------



## ic3d (27 Dec 2018)

I am 180 cm (5'9) / 81 KG (12.75 stone), chest is 100cm (40"). I don't think I am fat, I am too heavy though. Would like to lose some weight, but I'd like Belgian beers too mutch...

I am training 5 times a week. Swimming, running and cycling.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2018)

ic3d said:


> ... chest is 100cm (40"). I don't think I am fat ...


Don't worry about using the tape measure on your _chest _- what does it have to say about your _waist_?


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Dec 2018)

ic3d said:


> I am 180 cm (5'9) / 81 KG (12.75 stone), chest is 100cm (40"). I don't think I am fat, I am too heavy though. Would like to lose some weight, but I'd like Belgian beers too mutch...
> 
> I am training 5 times a week. Swimming, running and cycling.


The rule of thumb that I used was that a Pint of beer was 200 Calories and a mile of running at pace consumed about 100 Calories. 
As long as it I remained " in credit " at the Calorie bank each week my weight remained pretty much constant.


----------



## Paulq (28 Dec 2018)

NY Resolution and all that so here goes. 

Ex-rugby player and cyclist who used to be very fit far too many years ago. I have dabbled with cycling on and off again over the years but never really stuck to it despite my inherent love of it. There's a large element of me that's just become lazy and I am looking for ways to change that.

I have a few injuries that restrict my ability to exercise but that's not an excuse for doing nothing so I am looking for (a) motivation and (b) to join this thread as an encouragement. Today I weighed in at 243 pounds which, at 5'11" is far far too heavy and it's beginning to affect me.

I have actually been unfit that long that I don't even know what I need to do to reverse that any more. Is it 'just' cycling/cardio and, if so, is it short high-intensity rides or longer more relaxed ones? Do I need to do resistance training as well?

My ideal weight for this time next year is 210 pounds and that's achievable. 

The injuries I have affect my ability to exercise as I need 2 knee replacements (did I mention rugby) and have a chronic neck issue that will never improve whereby my riding position must be as upright as possible - racing geometry just won't work as craning my neck upwards causes me all sorts of issues. I am planning to buy a new bike in the next couple of weeks on C2W and will either have to look for an upright hybrid or something like this:

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/gb/anyroad-1-2019

which looks quite relaxed but I suspect the right bike may take me some time to find...if it exists.

2019 is the year!


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Jan 2019)

It appears that many Ccers are in the same position as I am and want to lose some weight in 2019.

At the moment I am 78.2kg and would like to get down to 74kg.

I eat a healthy, varied diet but am aware that I drink too much milk and have too much sugar in my coffee. I drink a lot of coffee.

My first steps is to cut down on the milk and sugar.

What are your targets and what ideas do you have to get there?
(Mod edit - this thread has been merged with the existing weight watching thread)


----------



## DCLane (2 Jan 2019)

Currently 11 stone 7 lbs. I somehow managed to put a bit of weight on whilst riding more.

So, target as per 2018 was to be under 11 stone (hit 11 stone 2 lbs at one point), aiming for 10 7 lbs though.


----------



## rugby bloke (2 Jan 2019)

I am aware that I am carrying at least a stone of extra weight, which is the most significant limiter on my cycling ability. If I could get down to 10 stone 6 lbs I would be more than happy. I just need to find some self discipline, cutting out all the junk - crisps, biscuits, chocolate etc would be a big step forward. 
Good luck with your weight loss.


----------



## Nibor (2 Jan 2019)

Currently 21 plus stone would like to get to 18 and see where I go from there.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Jan 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> It appears that many Ccers are in the same position as I am and want to lose some weight in 2019.
> 
> At the moment I am 78.2kg and would like to get down to 74kg.
> 
> ...




About the same here,just need to shift about 8-10 lbs


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Jan 2019)

DCLane said:


> Currently 11 stone 7 lbs. I somehow managed to put a bit of weight on whilst riding more.
> 
> So, target as per 2018 was to be under 11 stone (hit 11 stone 2 lbs at one point), aiming for 10 7 lbs though.



Muscle weighs more than fat. 
So losing weight when your not really carrying fat can seem hard when you do it via exercise..

Edited..muscle gain from exercise can make weight loss seem slow as muscle is more dense ..


----------



## Dayvo (2 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> Muscle weighs more than fat.
> So losing weight when your not really carrying fat can seem hard when you do it via exercise..



Hmmm, I reckon a pound of fat weighs the same as a pound of muscle!


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2019)

I aim to lose 7lb and re-distribute some more. My excess is around my belly....that has to go.
I seemed to have drifted out of my regime of situps and (light) weights while also cycling less.
I also consume too much dirty alcohol.
All that changes today


----------



## Rooster1 (2 Jan 2019)

Me too - I have a tyre around my waist and a big fat belly - I hate it, especially as I used to be so skinny (in my 20s)

I aim to lost a stone by the summer


----------



## snorri (2 Jan 2019)

What are these pounds(lbs) you talk of?


----------



## Electric_Andy (2 Jan 2019)

I'm currently 11 stone, I've put on 10 pounds in the last 6 months. I want to get back down to 10'2. Mostly becasue my "nice" clothes have all become a bit tight and I can't keep on blaming the washing machine


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Jan 2019)

Dayvo said:


> Hmmm, I reckon a pound of fat weighs the same as a pound of muscle!



Lol yes I've worded that a bit wrong..
I'll do an edit


----------



## midliferider (2 Jan 2019)

I work and think in metric system. It is interesting to see almost all refer to pounds and stones.
My aim is to keep it under 65kg.
But this morning it has gone up again to 65.3.


----------



## gavroche (2 Jan 2019)

Why are so many people obsessed with their weight? The answer is simple, if you want to be skinny, eat less. If you are happy the way you are, eat normally and exercise. Dieting only works if you do it for the rest of your life. Most people don't and weight comes back with a vengeance.


----------



## MarkF (2 Jan 2019)

My weight has crept up, unusual for me. I'd like to be 80kg but normally vary between 82kg to a max of 84kg depending on season, right now though l am 86kg. I am just over 6' but carry a fair bit of muscle.

I know why, my food diet is very good, my liquid diet not so good....

A couple of days ago l used an alcohol calorie calculator and realised that if l cut my recent festive intake to zero, then I'll lose towards 1kg per week.

I'll report back in 6 weeks.


----------



## midliferider (2 Jan 2019)

gavroche said:


> Why are so many people obsessed with their weight? The answer is simple, if you want to be skinny, eat less. If you are happy the way you are, eat normally and exercise. Dieting only works if you do it for the rest of your life. Most people don't and weight comes back with a vengeance.



It is strange, some people care about how much they weigh and look.
Then I learned that some even don't bother how smelly they are don't even take shower or bath...


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Jan 2019)

midliferider said:


> But this morning it has gone up again to 65.3.


Have you had your morning dump?


----------



## Jody (2 Jan 2019)

I want to get my weight down to single figures again but its going to be a fair task for me requiring a complete over hall of my diet and lifestyle. There maybe some incentive in a few weeks depending on how my 'Welcome to 40+' health check goes at the doctor.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (2 Jan 2019)

gavroche said:


> Why are so many people obsessed with their weight? The answer is simple, if you want to be skinny, eat less. If you are happy the way you are, eat normally and exercise. Dieting only works if you do it for the rest of your life. Most people don't and weight comes back with a vengeance.



Why? Because they have dignity and understand that excess weight relates to health problems. Also, a fat gut makes it difficult to tie your shoelaces.

The answer isn't simple because "normal" isn't what it seems. According to medical and nutritional professionals, normal is sticking to the food pyramid, an arbitrary invention that solves a political problem. However, that pyramid lead us to 90% obesity, depending on how you want to define obese. Adhering to the food pyramid and eating less is impossible because the make-up in the food pyramid leads to constant hunger and cravings.

It isn't simple.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE="steveindenmark, post: 5488281, member: 

What are your targets and what ideas do you have to get there?[/QUOTE]

We could do with some clever CCr to start a weightwatchers thread AND of course keep track. Everyone who WISHES to participate gives thier required weight loss and has, say, 5 months to achieve it.
Progress (or lack of) given 1st of each month.


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> [QUOTE="steveindenmark, post: 5488281, member:
> 
> What are your targets and what ideas do you have to get there?



We could do with some clever CCr to start a weightwatchers thread AND of course keep track. Everyone who WISHES to participate gives thier required weight loss and has, say, 5 months to achieve it.
Progress (or lack of) given 1st of each month.[/QUOTE]
Maybe something like this 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/weight-watchers-thread.5974/


----------



## roadrash (2 Jan 2019)

I have not weighed myself for over 12 months , I have no scales at home but I will weigh myself at some point this week, I know I am not going to like what I see


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2019)

vickster said:


> We could do with some clever CCr to start a weightwatchers thread AND of course keep track. Everyone who WISHES to participate gives thier required weight loss and has, say, 5 months to achieve it.
> Progress (or lack of) given 1st of each month.


Maybe something like this 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/weight-watchers-thread.5974/[/QUOTE]
How on earth did you recall or find that ?


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Maybe something like this
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/weight-watchers-thread.5974/


How on earth did you recall or find that ?[/QUOTE]
It’s the post above this one, it’s been there for 10 years!!


----------



## midliferider (2 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> I have not weighed myself for over 12 months , I have no scales at home but I will weigh myself at some point this week, I know I am not going to like what I see



I weigh at least twice a day and sometimes 5 times a day. I have a scale in the kitchen and he in to that almost as a habit as I go to in the kitchen in the morning and evening. Then where I work is full of scales. So I just get in to them and see. Of course that weight is not accurate as I am wearing all the cloths and shoes etc. Still it is amazing to see how your weight fluctuate during the day.


----------



## Jody (2 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5488474, member: 9609"]a good dump, 2 -3 lb. [/QUOTE]

1.5kg?  That's some going if that figure's real.


----------



## midliferider (2 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5488474, member: 9609"]* Modern scales are very accurate,*

My weights are always done, no clothes, just before bath and before dinner.[/QUOTE]

I was told that electronic ones are temperature dependent. So on a cold day in the morning before heating comes up, it may not be very accurate even up to a 1kg.
I think I learned it here on these forum


----------



## Jody (2 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5488497, member: 9609"]some testing and measuring to be done later[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5488474, member: 9609"]this is an important factor, and if you are comparing your own weight to previously you need to have some protocols to have any sort of accuracy. Modern scales are very accurate, a good wee and I will weigh 0.8 pound lighter. A good long hot bath can knock another 1.2lb off, a good dump, 2 -3 lb. You can easily loose a pound whilst asleep (breathing moisture out) 
.[/QUOTE]
So what happens if you have bath, go to bed immediately and have a dump while you sleep (and a wee of course) ?


----------



## roadrash (2 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5488497, member: 9609"]some testing and measuring to be done later[/QUOTE]

I cant see this new game of ...guess the weight of @User9609 's dump making prime time telly...….then again compared with some of the shyte on telly already......


----------



## Jody (2 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> So what happens if you have bath, go to bed immediately and have a dump while you sleep (and a wee of course) ?



I did that the other night. Before and after picture attached


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2019)

Jody said:


> I did that the other night. Before and after picture attached
> 
> View attachment 445288


Excellent.
I know what I will be doing tonight


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> I cant see this new game of ...guess the weight of @User9609 's dump making prime time telly...….then again compared with some of the shyte on telly already......


Might be my diet or maybe my age but for the past 12 months I have a large dump at 06.15 (give or take a few minutes) every day.
The problem is I dont get up till 07.00


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2019)

I get on fine with this regime:

No alcohol (I can't drink in moderation - it seems to be 2.5-3.0 litres a night of bitter/cider/lager or nowt, so it obviously has to be nowt!)
1-2 days a week of fasting (below 1,000 cals/day, probably nearer to 700 cals)
4-5 days of normal, healthy food (as much as I fancy - no calorie counting)

(Ideally) No more than one day a week when I have a takeaway or unhealthy treats/snacks
I am about 7 kg above the weight I like to be in summer, but it always varies about 5 kg between summer and winter so I really feel that I am only 2 kg up on where I'd like to be at this time of year. (I feel the cold a lot more when I am thin and don't ride up many big hills in the winter so this doesn't bother me.)

I'll get most of that blubber off by late spring.


----------



## snorri (2 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Excellent.
> I know what I will be doing tonight


Getting a tattoo?


----------



## Beebo (2 Jan 2019)

Jody said:


> 1.5kg?  That's some going if that figure's real.


Don’t forget the effect of a full bladder. A pint of wee weighs over a half a kilo.


----------



## JhnBssll (2 Jan 2019)

I was 107.2kg this morning, I want to get down to 95kg. I'm 183cm tall and fairly well built but carry all my excess weight around my middle. It's not so bad at the moment but I have had a proper pot belly in the past 

About 2 months ago I started structured training, at that point I was 103kg. My waist has gone down in that time despite gaining 4kg so I can only assume I have built muscle; my ftp has increased which would suggest this is the case. My aim is to continue to improve my FTP whilst losing weight, with christmas out of the way this should be a little easier.

Cutting out alcohol to save calories isn't an option for me as I've been teetotal for 911 days already  I guess ill have to cut out the sweets and choccies instead


----------



## Freelanderuk (3 Jan 2019)

Weigh day today

12th November 82.4kg
Today 3rd January 84.3kg

Continued with the weight training and cycling on the trainer , jeans are a bit tighter around the thighs and calf’s and tee sheets tight across the back , going to readjust my intake for a few weeks to get under 80kg


----------



## JhnBssll (3 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5489288, member: 9609"]you're a big lad at nearly 17 stone - is that you in the avatar? what weight would you be there?[/QUOTE]

That's me about 8 months ago, probably around 105kg in the pic.


----------



## nickAKA (4 Jan 2019)

Trying to get "back on the wagon" post-Christmas; this year I'll be riding & running for the Huntington's Disease Association and *ideally* would like to be about 67-68Kg for a proposed 100 mile+ / 10,000 feet climbing day.
Scales this morning said 73.9Kg so 4Kg over my weight last summer; 3-4 months of graft in store I reckon!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2019)

nickAKA said:


> Scales this morning said 73.9Kg so 4Kg over my weight last summer; 3-4 months of graft in store I reckon!


I'd say that 4 kg is more like a single month's (hardish) graft, or 3-4 month's of a more steady effort?

I want to loose about 6 kg in the next 4 months. I know I can do it quicker than that but I'd rather just nibble away at it. I don't want to be too thin in the winter!


----------



## nickAKA (4 Jan 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I'd say that 4 kg is more like a single month's (hardish) graft, or 3-4 month's of a more steady effort?
> 
> I want to loose about 6 kg in the next 4 months. I know I can do it quicker than that but I'd rather just nibble away at it. I don't want to be too thin in the winter!



It took me a couple of months to shift 2kg after the summer hols so I'm expecting similar now, whilst maintaining a "normal" diet at least. It comes off pretty quick until I hit 71Kgish and then it gets harder & harder. I'm 5'10", pretty average, slightly barrel-chested build so I reckon my fighting weight is probably about 71Kg which would make sense. It's a bit of an experiment tbh; I certainly feel 'stronger' at this weight but it's negated by the extra ballast when going up hill so I'm interested to see how it affects my climbing performance...


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2019)

nickAKA said:


> It took me a couple of months to shift 2kg after the summer hols so I'm expecting similar now, whilst maintaining a "normal" diet at least. It comes off pretty quick until I hit 71Kgish and then it gets harder & harder. I'm 5'10", pretty average, slightly barrel-chested build so I reckon my fighting weight is probably about 71Kg which would make sense. It's a bit of an experiment tbh; I certainly feel 'stronger' at this weight but it's negated by the extra ballast when going up hill so I'm interested to see how it affects my climbing performance...


Yes, it is easier (and probably healthier) to reduce weight slowly, especially when there isn't that much to lose.

I would climb an awful lot better with my kg weight in the low 70s but it doesn't feel natural for me to be that light and my old skin isn't good with it - I look haggard, with loose skin and stretch marks. I'll probably compromise and stick to the high 70s (~12.5 stone). That's a healthy weight for someone of my build (medium) and height (1.86 m / 6' 1").


----------



## BikeCurious (9 Jan 2019)

I lost a bit last year then let it all slip. 
Progress so far:
20/07/2018: 79.6kg
27/07/2018: 79.3kg
03/08/2018: 78.9kg
10/08/2018: 78.6kg
...
29/12/2018: 83.4kg
04/01/2019: 82.0kg

My goal in 2018 was to get back to my 2017 weight (73kg). Now in 2019 my goal is just to get back to my 2018 weight.


----------



## JhnBssll (9 Jan 2019)

Jan 1st - 107.9kg
Jan 9th - 105.2kg

Good start, eating sensibly and cycling when I can  I wonder how much difference the rather large meal I had last night made - we went out for my parents wedding anniversary


----------



## dhd.evans (10 Jan 2019)

Jan 1st - 94.6kg
Jan 10th - 92.3kg

Cut all sugar out, only eating 'real' food, normal cycling rate and started running/back to gym as well. Want to reach 75kg by 17th April (Kinross Sportive). It is unlikely but if i can get to 80kg then i'll be absolutely ecstatic.


----------



## BikeCurious (11 Jan 2019)

Weekly progress:
29/12/2018: 83.4kg
04/01/2019: 82.0kg
11/01/2019: 80.9kg

I've cut out the booze and count calories on MFP. I'm eating <1600 calories per day and trying to exercise most days either on the turbo trainer or at the gym. I'm not eating back exercise calories. I'm happy with the progress so far, the only hard part is sticking to it week after week.


----------



## nickAKA (12 Jan 2019)

Lost half a kilo last week pretty much on diet alone; cut out most of the junk calories and some of the booze, ran a couple of nights and did 30-odd miles on the bike so not killing myself with exercise. I'm happy to lose weight at this pace but I'll be upping the training load as a matter of course, so hope to get to my 'fighting weight by' early Feb.
Then the hard work starts to get down to my target weight...


----------



## dhd.evans (14 Jan 2019)

Jan 14th - 92.8kg. 

I ate a lot of pizza.


----------



## pauldavid (14 Jan 2019)

I am now just under 100 kg in weight and only 5’ 7” so am fat and slightly ashamed I’ve let it get this far in equal measure.

Today needs to be the day it changes. I’ve tried before so know it’s not easy and that my previous attempts to lose weight have clearly been not good enough.

Oh well, here goes!


----------



## Slick (14 Jan 2019)

pauldavid said:


> I am now just under 100 kg in weight and only 5’ 7” so am fat and slightly ashamed I’ve let it get this far in equal measure.
> 
> Today needs to be the day it changes. I’ve tried before so know it’s not easy and that my previous attempts to lose weight have clearly been not good enough.
> 
> Oh well, here goes!


Good luck.


----------



## JhnBssll (16 Jan 2019)

Jan 1st - 107.9kg
Jan 9th - 105.2kg
Jan 16th - 104.4kg

Slow progress this week, potentially down to the enormous pizza I ate on Friday  More will power required this week but progress none the less


----------



## dhd.evans (17 Jan 2019)

My scales are weird.

Jan 1st - 94.6kg - Ew.
Jan 10th - 92.3kg - 2.3kg down
Jan 14th - 92.8kg - 500g up
Jan 17th - 90.8kg - 2kg down

Anyway, hit the gym yesterday for my first 'proper' session and have clocked 3.5mi running circuits up stairs this week. Maybe I'll get that 80kg goal by April!


----------



## nickAKA (18 Jan 2019)

A kilogram and a quarter off over the last week which finally gets me down to my pre-Christmas weight (why did I eat/drink so much?).
Not been on the bike since last weekend but have ramped up the running, and I'm quite enjoying it... weirdly. Never tried 'just running' for fitness or pleasure due to dodgy knees & back giving me a good excuse not to even try, but my body is holding up, I'm finding the mental side to be very similar to cycling and it's a bit less faffing about to get out & run due to the house being upside down (berluddy builders!). 
This is sort-of my fighting weight now, I still feel a bit lumpy but I can fasten my pants... Aiming to get down to my able-to-wear-speedos weight (another 2-3kg) by the time I go over to Spain for my sister's 50th next month - coming back the same weight will be a challenge and will involve getting some miles in, but if the weather's fine it'll be a genuine pleasure!

(Cue "rare Spanish weather event" for all of February )


----------



## MarkF (19 Jan 2019)

MarkF said:


> My weight has crept up, unusual for me. I'd like to be 80kg but normally vary between 82kg to a max of 84kg depending on season, right now though l am 86kg. I am just over 6' but carry a fair bit of muscle.
> 
> I know why, my food diet is very good, my liquid diet not so good....
> 
> ...



3 week interim report because I'd like to know how people are weighing themselves? I was actually 86.9kg on Jan 1st, this was on a recently calibrated set of scales at work, I used another set too on the same ward, same result. I then weighed my uniform which came in at 2.2kg, so in my undies I would have been 84.7kg. About 5kg overweight.

I've had zero alcohol, drank maybe 5 coffees, a few energy drinks (non-sugar) but the rest just water and lemon juice. My food diet is good anyway, I just took a bit more notice of it and restricted myself to 1 (200-300 cal) treat a day. My weight Friday night was 84.4kg on the same scales I now use daily, so sans uniform 82.2kg. A 2.5kg drop in a little under 3 weeks.

My target was 80kg by the 16th Feb but I am in front of that schedule plus I've started in the gym again too but I'll have to up my calorie intake a bit to cope with that. I'm now aiming for 79kg but under 80kg and I'll be happy.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Jan 2019)

That's great progress Mark. I have a set of Withings Smart Scales which I've had for several years. I'd hope they were accurate as they cost quite a bit at the time.
They connect to Wi-Fi and I've set them up so my weight automatically appears in my Google calendar. ( top tip, if your wife uses them as well, don't let on about their weight being recorded and sent to your Calendar ) :-)


----------



## Slick (20 Jan 2019)

Tenkaykev said:


> That's great progress Mark. I have a set of Withings Smart Scales which I've had for several years. I'd hope they were accurate as they cost quite a bit at the time.
> They connect to Wi-Fi and I've set them up so my weight automatically appears in my Google calendar. ( top tip, if your wife uses them as well, don't let on about their weight being recorded and sent to your Calendar ) :-)


Haha, I like it.


----------



## JhnBssll (20 Jan 2019)

Jan 1st - 107.9kg
Jan 9th - 105.2kg
Jan 16th - 104.4kg
Jan 20th - 103.4kg

I'm rather pleased with myself this week as I've gone through Friday and Saturday without eating a single takeaway  This time last week I had gained a kilo since the wednesday weigh in, this week I'm a kilo down. Bit of a result, although that may be swung this evening when I visit my parents for a roast dinner  Either way I'm aiming for under 103kg by wednesday


----------



## MarkF (20 Jan 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> Jan 1st - 107.9kg
> Jan 9th - 105.2kg
> Jan 16th - 104.4kg
> Jan 20th - 103.4kg
> ...




What else have you done besides cut out the takeaway, that is some weight drop in 3 weeks! Good luck for Wednesday.


----------



## JhnBssll (20 Jan 2019)

MarkF said:


> What else have you done besides cut out the takeaway, that is some weight drop in 3 weeks! Good luck for Wednesday.



I've made a couple of other changes, I started using Huel in December which seems to really help plus I've been cutting out snacks. I'm having it for brekkie and lunch most days then eating what I fancy in the evenings. To be honest my reasons for starting the Huel weren't directly related to my weight but more my longevity; I know I'm terrible for finding quick and easy meals which tends to be takeaways or sugary snacks of some description. I've only got a bit of pancreas left and I'm teetering on the brink of secondary type 1 diabetes so keeping what's left of it in good working order is priority number 1. Huel seems to be helping me with that 

I'm averaging around an hour of cycling a day at the moment too which is helping to burn some calories - I've done 19hrs57mins of cycling in 20 days so far this month


----------



## JhnBssll (23 Jan 2019)

Jan 1st - 107.9kg
Jan 9th - 105.2kg
Jan 16th - 104.4kg
Jan 23rd - 103.0kg

Not quite under 103kg like I wanted but close enough  My target for next week is to go under 102.1, which is the lightest I was last year  Next target after that is to go below 101.5 which would be a stone lighter than when I started  It would be nice to hit it next week too but we'll see how I get on


----------



## screenman (23 Jan 2019)

On the way down, 3kg less than Jan 1st. The rice pudding diet is working well, my own invention I think so you may not see it on the web.


----------



## Freelanderuk (23 Jan 2019)

Weigh day today

3rd JanuaryJanuary 84.3kg
Today 23rd January 81.6kg

Loosing my Xmas extra


----------



## JhnBssll (30 Jan 2019)

Jan 1st - 107.9kg
Jan 9th - 105.2kg
Jan 16th - 104.4kg
Jan 23rd - 103.0kg
Jan 30th - 101.9kg

Another 1.1kg down this week which means I'm now lighter than I was at any point last year  If I can lose another 0.35kg in the next 2 days I'll have a lost a stone this month


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Jan 2019)

I was ambling through the local M+S " simply food " and saw a greek salad bowl reduced in price so I bought it.
It tasted ok but nothing special .

Yesterday I bought the makings and knocked a huge bowl up for myself. I know that it's more a hot soup time of year but the Greek salad really hit the spot. Tasty and nutritious and not a lot of calories.


----------



## MarkF (31 Jan 2019)

I reckon it's harder to lose for those that don't have much to lose in the first place..................harumph............

From losing 1kg a week, I've only lost 0.5kg in over a week, not only that, but if I go to the gym then I seem to magically & immediately put on 1kg which then vanishes in 24 hours. My diet has remained the same, a tad stricter if anything, but the weight loss has slowed.

I walk 8+ miles a day, have started the gym again and have had a pretty strict diet, I think maybe my body is just not having it and has gone into survival mode. I might up my calorie intake next week and see what happens.

Starting weight - 84.7kg
Today - 81.7kg


----------



## Heltor Chasca (31 Jan 2019)

This week I downloaded the My Fitness Pal App where you count your calories. It’s very easy and not a paff at all. Actually it’s fascinating. Started Monday. Mid morning I inhaled 4 Lidl hobnob-alikes. Almost a full meal!

In 3 days I’ve lost 700g according to my scales. I have been on the bike a lot and work has been physical.


----------



## Banjo (3 Feb 2019)

MarkF said:


> I reckon it's harder to lose for those that don't have much to lose in the first place..................harumph............
> 
> From losing 1kg a week, I've only lost 0.5kg in over a week, not only that, but if I go to the gym then I seem to magically & immediately put on 1kg which then vanishes in 24 hours. My diet has remained the same, a tad stricter if anything, but the weight loss has slowed.
> 
> ...


The kg you put on after a gym session is probably water your body retains to help repair the muscle .I get the same after a long bike ride my weight goes up then drops again in a few days.


----------



## Rowano (3 Feb 2019)

I'm just rubbish at losing weight. Lost about 3kg in the first coupe of weeks after Xmas, put about 5 on since then. And at the same time the hills are getting steeper....


----------



## groundy74 (4 Feb 2019)

Not been on this page for a while after a very enjoyable but weight gaining Xmas then the madness of fourteen hour days in January, I'm now back on the health kick. Weighed in this morning for the start of Total Loser which was very successful for me last year losing nearly 21 kilo in 12 weeks. Starting point today is 106.1 kg. Hoping to lose similar again this year and hoping to get out on the bike for the first time in 2019 later this week.


----------



## JhnBssll (6 Feb 2019)

Jan 1st - 107.9kg
Jan 9th - 105.2kg
Jan 16th - 104.4kg
Jan 23rd - 103.0kg
Jan 30th - 101.9kg
Feb 6th - 100.6kg

I hit the 'stone in a month' target so was really pleased with that. Had a bit of a blip (read Pizza) on Friday but largely recovered for a 1.3kg overall loss this week  Looks like next week I'll be dipping below 100kg


----------



## Slick (6 Feb 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> Jan 1st - 107.9kg
> Jan 9th - 105.2kg
> Jan 16th - 104.4kg
> Jan 23rd - 103.0kg
> ...


Nice. 

I lost 3 kilos in 2 weeks before going visiting my BIL who was desperate trying to repay our hospitality at Christmas and we all know it would be rude to refuse.  I was too frightened to go on the scales on Monday but hoping to be back on target this week.


----------



## JhnBssll (7 Feb 2019)

I weighed in at 99.9kg this morning


----------



## MarkF (7 Feb 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> I weighed in at 99.9kg this morning



Great stuff!

I increased my calorie intake a bit over this last 7 days and hit the gym for 3 x 1 hour weight work outs. That must have upped my metabolism and another 1kg has gone.

Weight Jan 1st - 84.7kg
Today - 80.7kg

Just 700g to go to my orginal target but I am very surrpised that it has gone so slowly as I have been very disciplined, anyway, my body now reminds me of restoring my Vespa, you get one part bang on and that then makes the next door part look crap. So I am going to carry on until I hit under 78kg, I reckon my visible body fat will be gone at that weight, then I'll ramp up the gym a bit, go back up to 80kg.............but buff.


----------



## groundy74 (8 Feb 2019)

groundy74 said:


> Not been on this page for a while after a very enjoyable but weight gaining Xmas then the madness of fourteen hour days in January, I'm now back on the health kick. Weighed in this morning for the start of Total Loser which was very successful for me last year losing nearly 21 kilo in 12 weeks. Starting point today is 106.1 kg. Hoping to lose similar again this year and hoping to get out on the bike for the first time in 2019 later this week.



Feb 8th 102.5kg lost 3.6 in five days

Only managed to get on the bike once this week but been the gym every other day, officially start Total Loser tomorrow but made a start this week using My Fitness Pal and following strict diet with no carbs, alcohol, dairy, caffeine. Only on this for two weeks then slowly re-introduce foods.

Hoping for a 25 mile ride in the morning before the gym session but weather not looking great, bit wet and wild!!


----------



## MarkF (8 Feb 2019)

groundy74 said:


> Feb 8th 102.5kg lost 3.6 in five days
> 
> Only managed to get on the bike once this week but been the gym every other day, officially start Total Loser tom Good luckorrow but made a start this week using My Fitness Pal and following strict diet with no carbs, alcohol, dairy, caffeine. Only on this for two weeks then slowly re-introduce foods.
> 
> Hoping for a 25 mile ride in the morning before the gym session but weather not looking great, bit wet and wild!!



I have no idea what "Total Loser" is, but losing 3.6kg in 5 days is surely not healthy nor sustainable? It's about 4x a healthy weight loss.


----------



## JAD (9 Feb 2019)

I weigh myself every day under the same circumstances. It's amazing how much it can change- up or down - overnight! I try and correlate the change to activity and eating/drinking the day before. I think hydration is the biggest factor. And bowel movement.

I'm 6' 1" and was 11st 7.6lb this morning. My scales work to 1 decimal point so 1/10th of a pound (45.4gm) is more accurate than 1/10th of a kilo (100gm)

My wife thinks I'm obsessive and far too thin.


----------



## groundy74 (11 Feb 2019)

MarkF said:


> I have no idea what "Total Loser" is, but losing 3.6kg in 5 days is surely not healthy nor sustainable? It's about 4x a healthy weight loss.



Total Loser is a 12 week fitness program ran at Total Fitness Gyms. The first two weeks are a detox with no alcohol, carbs, breads etc. I did it last year and lost 20.86 kilos in 12 weeks and managed to keep most of it off since. It's not a starvation or fad diet, I still eat three regular meals and count my calories just make better eating choices. It more or less follows a paleo diet plan with no processed food. The first two weeks always see a substantial weight drop and then it levels off plus I had a major blow out the weekend before I started so imagine there was a lot of bloating in my initial weigh.


----------



## JhnBssll (13 Feb 2019)

Jan 1st - 107.9kg
Jan 9th - 105.2kg
Jan 16th - 104.4kg
Jan 23rd - 103.0kg
Jan 30th - 101.9kg
Feb 6th - 100.6kg
Feb 13th - 100.8kg

After some initial loss at the end of last week I got a cold which slowed my excercise. We also had a couple of meals out where I could have made more sensible choices  My cold has all but gone so I'm back on it this week to smash through 100kg and stay there


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Feb 2019)

Since getting to 12 stone I don’t sweat any more 

Winner!


----------



## MarkF (17 Feb 2019)

It's been 6 weeks and I've just fallen short of my original target, I put that down to a day on the piss yesterday on the Settle Carlisle railway. I was about (I thought) 5kg overweight and was hoping to be 80kg this weekend. I am 80.2kg, bugger.

I have realised though that I was about 7kg overweight so I am giving it another month to hit 78kg.


----------



## JhnBssll (22 Feb 2019)

Jan 1st - 107.9kg
...
Feb 6th - 100.6kg
Feb 13th - 100.8kg
Feb 22nd - 100.7kg

Massive weight loss over 0.1kg this week  I suspect theres some water retention going on as I had a curry a couple of nights ago and that morning I was 99.4kg  Still going in the right direction


----------



## JhnBssll (1 Mar 2019)

Jan 1st - 107.9kg
...
Feb 13th - 100.8kg
Feb 22nd - 100.7kg
Mar 1st - 100.2kg

Pleased with that half a kilo drop as I spent most of the week in Hungary having lunch at our rather good plant canteen and dinner at the rather good hotel restaurant  Lots of goulash may have been consumed with very little in the way of excercise


----------



## JhnBssll (6 Mar 2019)

Jan 1st - 107.9kg
...
Feb 22nd - 100.7kg
Mar 1st - 100.2kg
Mar 6th - 99.8kg

My first "official" sub-100kg weigh in this morning...  Gonna try really hard not to celebrate by eating the world this evening  I'm in competition with a colleague with weekly weigh-in's, today was a narrow victory bringing the years tally to 6-3 in my favour  another 4.8kg to go before I hit my short-term target and 9.8kg to go to hit my extended long-term target


----------



## JhnBssll (13 Mar 2019)

Jan 1st - 107.9kg
...
Mar 1st - 100.2kg
Mar 6th - 99.8kg
Mar 13th - 98.6kg

A fairly good week this week resulting in a 1.2kg loss despite the comfort pizza hut last night to cheer up my ill SO


----------



## JhnBssll (20 Mar 2019)

Jan 1st - 107.9kg
...
Mar 6th - 99.8kg
Mar 13th - 98.6kg
Mar 20th - 98.3kg

0.3kg this week, slow progress


----------



## Slick (20 Mar 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> Jan 1st - 107.9kg
> ...
> Mar 6th - 99.8kg
> Mar 13th - 98.6kg
> ...


I think slow is good, more sustainable and all that. Well, at least that's what I tell myself every Sunday morning when I step on the scales.


----------



## JhnBssll (20 Mar 2019)

[QUOTE 5573656, member: 9609"]123g per day
at that rate you will be gone by May 2021[/QUOTE]

I'll do my best to avoid that


----------



## JhnBssll (27 Mar 2019)

Jan 1st - 107.9kg
...
Mar 13th - 98.6kg
Mar 20th - 98.3kg
Mar 27th - 98.2kg

A busy week with lots of eating out, I'm suprised I didn't gain to be honest. Must try harder this coming week, although it's no less busy so we shall see


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Mar 2019)

Does everyone use kgs these days? I'm getting to be an old fart and have to keep converting them back to stones and pounds. Lol.

I lost a fair bit of weight after packing in work and losing all the stress but then my elderly parents started going downhill and the stress started again and the weight started heading upwards again. Eventually hit 11 stone 6lbs which is way too heavy for 5' 4". Started to get serious about doing something about it start of last summer.

It's taken so long to get it back down. You certainly don't seem to be able to lose it as quickly the older you get. Back down to 9 stone 7lbs now but seem to have stuck. Would like to be a fraction under 9 for the summer.

Anyone tried apple cider vinegar? Some folks say it helped them lose a bit.


----------



## Slick (27 Mar 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Does everyone use kgs these days? I'm getting to be an old fart and have to keep converting them back to stones and pounds. Lol.
> 
> I lost a fair bit of weight after packing in work and losing all the stress but then my elderly parents started going downhill and the stress started again and the weight started heading upwards again. Eventually hit 11 stone 6lbs which is way too heavy for 5' 4". Started to get serious about doing something about it start of last summer.
> 
> ...


I've always used stones and pounds, takes me ages to convert it. 

I've heard the same thing about the vinegar, but I've never got round to giving it a go.


----------



## User6179 (27 Mar 2019)

January- 17 stone ( 108kg)
Today- under 15 stone (94 kg)

Sowed the buttons back on my shorts that pinged off mid December


----------



## Slick (27 Mar 2019)

Eddy said:


> January- 17 stone ( 108kg)
> Today- under 15 stone (94 kg)
> 
> Sowed the buttons back on my shorts that pinged off mid December


Nice. Much better than I've managed, so far anyway.


----------



## User6179 (28 Mar 2019)

Slick said:


> Nice. Much better than I've managed, so far anyway.



Aye but the down side of being able to drop weight fast is it goes back on as fast if you don't exercise, slow steady weight loss is probably more healthy as well.


----------



## Slick (28 Mar 2019)

Eddy said:


> Aye but the down side of being able to drop weight fast is it goes back on as fast if you don't exercise, slow steady weight loss is probably more healthy as well.


That's what I've been telling myself.


----------



## MarkF (11 Apr 2019)

I am giving up and going to enjoy summer!

I originally said that l'd be happy under 82kg but was aiming for 80kg. I reset that to 78kg but am struggling to get there, currently a tad under 79kg, that'll do.


----------



## nickAKA (11 Apr 2019)

I've mainly been running this year as prep for some charity stuff so very little time on the bike compared to last year. Consequently I've been bumping around 72Kg (target - 68Kg) with very little weight loss once I got the Christmas dinner 2Kg off.
Thoughts thus far -
Running isn't as good for weight loss
My pipe cleaner legs are bulking up, dunno if this is a good thing for the bike or for weight loss
The aerobic engine still works fine but I just don't 'feel' bike fit.

On point 3: I went out for a ride with a mate a couple of weekends back, he's a fair bit younger & fitter than I am but after looking at his strava profile I thought we'd be pretty well matched pace wise... hmmm... left me for dead on the climbs...
Feeling a shade crestfallen, I had a look at my data and I'm not far off where I was last summer, a few seconds off at worst. So in summary, beware dark horses on shiny new Bianchi xr4's


----------



## JhnBssll (11 Apr 2019)

Jan 1st - 107.9kg
...
Mar 20th - 98.3kg
Mar 27th - 98.2kg
Apr 10th - 98.1kg

I've been away on business so limited food choice and minimal exercise. I've managed to hold steady so fairly pleased with that  Weight loss will remain low priority for the next month or so due to further business travel and holiday but if I can prevent any significant gains over that time I'll be pleased


----------



## Slick (11 Apr 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> Jan 1st - 107.9kg
> ...
> Mar 20th - 98.3kg
> Mar 27th - 98.2kg
> ...


I hate being away and eating out all week, makes it really difficult. 

I was away for 3 nights last week which meant eating out and pints, so I was too afraid to get on the scales at the weekend. I did make up for it after that with a couple of hikes and a couple of good efforts on the bike and was mightily surprised when after a comment from my wife I stepped on the scales to realise that finally I've hit the halfway point in my plan. 1 stone lighter and 1 to go.


----------



## whippetUP (17 Apr 2019)

I found this video pretty useful/good start on calorie density. 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWDMRbjfNzg


----------



## 7anceArmstrong (4 May 2019)

Struggling at the moment, power very good (for me) at 285ftp but sadly I'm just stuck at 95kg. 12 hours per week on the bike so I can't do much more.

I've even bought a skipping rope today!

Sadly depression and a huge appetite are double teaming me. Any suggestions ?


----------



## ChrisPAmbulance (12 Jun 2019)

September 2018 - 19st 2lbs

June 2019 - 15st 6lbs

Getting there.


----------



## durianrider (17 Jun 2019)

April 2001 71kg
June 2019 70kg

Im WAY fitter now though. PR's in every distance from 5min TT to 24hr solo. Been high carb vegan the entire time. Id be obese by now if I wasn't. I just love my food too much to restrict it lol.












durianrider harley johnstone



__ durianrider
__ 17 Jun 2019



durianrider harley johnstone


----------



## MarkF (17 Jun 2019)

Dropped a bit more without trying, just under 79kg now. A month before I go on holiday so I am off the booze till then, should drop under my 78kg target easily.

Had to have all my pants altered, some 3" at the waist, some 2".


----------



## Mart44 (16 Jul 2019)

I've noticed that since stopping off-road biking 3 times a week, I've put on a bit of a paunch. Not a big one but big for me. The trouble is that I'm still eating the same amount of food as when I was exerting myself out on the hills. The dilemma is whether to take up cycling those old routes again or to cut down on food.

Also, some of the cycling I'm doing since stopping riding the off-road trails is done is on the e-bike. I don't know whether it's best to give in to age (mid seventies), accept the paunch and take life a bit easier ..or to keep getting out on the hills, exercise until I drop but eat all the food I want. I guess there does come a time for everyone, sooner or later, when easing up has to take place.


----------



## BikeCurious (24 Jul 2019)

Weekly progress:
29/12/2018: 83.4kg
04/01/2019: 82.0kg
11/01/2019: 80.9kg
...
*24/07/2019: 82.1kg
*
Ooops, I stopped tracking my calories or exercising for 6 months. I suppose I should be glad my weight has only gone up by 1.2 kg since January. I'm starting with the calorie counting again, maybe one day I might even have a bike ride! I just got a set of Withings smart scales this week which I'm happy with so far. Takes the chore out of writing my weight down as it records it for me!


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jul 2019)

Decided I needed to loose a few Kg's. So for the past 4 weeks I have cut out all the biccies, crisps & snacks I used to munch whilst evening lounging about and also try stop the over eating from my diet. I just love food and I love eating, that's my problem.
Since I started I have lost an average of just over half a kilo a week. I started off at 79kgs, now down to 76kgs.
I'm now at my lowest weight since my early 20's. (30 years ago)


----------



## BikeCurious (2 Aug 2019)

Weekly progress:
24/07/2019: 82.1kg
26/07/2019: 81.0kg
02/08/2019: 80.4kg

I'm doing ok so far. I got down to 73kg in 2017, hoping to get back to that weight this year.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Aug 2019)

I have taken a long break from my 5:2 fasting regime and as a result my weight slowly crept back up to 88 kg (13 st 12 lbs). I would like to get it back down to a more comfortable weight of about 79 kg (12 st 6 lbs). I have been doing a lot of long rides for the past few months and that has got it back down to 86.3 kg (13 st 8 lbs) without cutting down on food at all but I'd like to speed up the rate of loss. I think I'll follow a 6:1 fasting regime while still doing the long rides, and switch back to 5:2 as the cycling tails off over next winter.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2019)

Another 2 weeks on and another 0.90kgs (2lbs) lost.
Now at 74.84kgs. (11st11lb) So 3.175kgs (half a stone) lost in 6 weeks, without really trying. Just cutting out munching of crap snacks, crisps and biccies, but still managing to have a naughty treat now and again.


----------



## Goldy (17 Aug 2019)

Hi
In August 2014 I had to stop working due to eyesight problems and kidney failure, I was 19st 7lbs with high blood pressure & diabetes 
Following 2.5 years on dialysis and a transplant nearly 3 years ago I now weigh 12st and am no longer diabetic with normal blood pressure
The downside is that I lost muscle as well as fat so now need to build up strength again hence the cycing


----------



## Slick (17 Aug 2019)

Goldy said:


> Hi
> In August 2014 I had to stop working due to eyesight problems and kidney failure, I was 19st 7lbs with high blood pressure & diabetes
> Following 2.5 years on dialysis and a transplant nearly 3 years ago I now weigh 12st and am no longer diabetic with normal blood pressure
> The downside is that I lost muscle as well as fat so now need to build up strength again hence the cycing


Congratulations, that sounds like an amazing achievement. Not sure about cycling building muscle but I assume it's in conjunction with other resistance training?


----------



## Goldy (17 Aug 2019)

I have a small gym at the bottom of the garden for the weight training stuff cycling for fitness and endurance


----------



## MarkF (16 Sep 2019)

MarkF said:


> Dropped a bit more without trying, just under 79kg now. A month before I go on holiday so I am off the booze till then, should drop under my 78kg target easily.
> 
> Had to have all my pants altered, some 3" at the waist, some 2".



Oh dear, it was going so well.............I enjoyed summer too much, didn't do enough cycling, had a holiday in Turkey in July, got lazy, then decided to have another holiday first 2 weeks of September. Back up to 82kg, ok, that was my original target but.................I can't get into any of my pants. Diet started again today so I can get out of shorts before the cold weather comes.


----------



## groundy74 (20 Sep 2019)

Not posted on here for a while as didn't quite make the weight I was hoping for pre Holiday and certainly not the weight I want to be after two weeks all inclusive!!
Did manage to complete four 100 mile rides raising £1,500 for Charlies Chance Foundation so not all bad but time to start shifting the weight as hoping to take up circuit racing next year at the grand age of 45!!!
So here we go weigh day No1:
20 Sep 19 104 Kilo

Target by Xmas 95/96 Kilo


----------



## BikeCurious (25 Sep 2019)

Monthly progress:
24/07/2019: 82.1kg
24/08/2019: 80.7kg
25/09/2019: 79.2kg

I'm doing OK, progress is fairly slow with fluctuations up and down but overall heading in the right direction. I haven't ridden a bike or done any real exercise in over a year now. I'm hoping to get back to it soon and see the weight loss accelerate.


----------



## MarkF (1 Oct 2019)

MarkF said:


> Oh dear, it was going so well.............I enjoyed summer too much, didn't do enough cycling, had a holiday in Turkey in July, got lazy, then decided to have another holiday first 2 weeks of September. Back up to 82kg, ok, that was my original target but.................I can't get into any of my pants. Diet started again today so I can get out of shorts before the cold weather comes.



Been two weeks and apart from last Saturday night, no alcohol, and I've been seriously disciplined with my eating. Dropped from 82kg to 79.5kg, I could carry on but I am not enjoying it, there is no reason to lose it so rapidly now that I can get back into my pants........ I'll go to Friday when I should be sub 79kg then ease off a bit, new target is 77kg.


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2019)

My weights up, 117kg 

But my waist is down to 35.5, my chest up to 54, and my thighs up to I don't know what because I don't keep records 

Cambridge breakfast and lunch, regular evenings meal, alternating my normal split routines with some very high weight/low rep sessions.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Oct 2019)

Gave up beer August bank holiday 

I was 12 stone 8, been eating lots of salad pasta and chicken and potatoes. 
Cut out snacking, tho i do have an odd biscuit or cake.. So not going mad 

Im 11stone 12 today, beer is the enemy.... Which is a bit of a bugger


----------



## Bill Gates (28 Oct 2019)

I might hold the record for the longest gap between posting on here as my last post was in 2010! I don't know if there is anyone still posting who was around then who might remember me. Anyway re weight loss. I can't ride anymore as both my knees are crocked so do gym work 2/3 times a week and Tabata training, 8 x 20 second sprints on the spot flat out with 10 second rests twice weekly. My resting pulse is still around 32 bpm so quite pleased with that. I lost 2.5 stones in 5 months last year and kept if off for over a year now. Don't laugh but I joined Slimming World and they are brilliant. If anyone is interested in how it works then reply. Cheers


----------



## Slick (28 Oct 2019)

Bill Gates said:


> I might hold the record for the longest gap between posting on here as my last post was in 2010! I don't know if there is anyone still posting who was around then who might remember me. Anyway re weight loss. I can't ride anymore as both my knees are crocked so do gym work 2/3 times a week and Tabata training, 8 x 20 second sprints on the spot flat out with 10 second rests twice weekly. My resting pulse is still around 32 bpm so quite pleased with that. I lost 2.5 stones in 5 months last year and kept if off for over a year now. Don't laugh but I joined Slimming World and they are brilliant. If anyone is interested in how it works then reply. Cheers


Welcome back and congratulations on the weight loss.


----------



## Bill Gates (28 Oct 2019)

Slick said:


> Welcome back and congratulations on the weight loss.



Just found this post from when I was last here in 2009 

quote
"I've not done much cycling this week but have lost 3 lbs since Sunday. Due to changing my diet to eat more healthily and naturally reduce LDL in my blood, I have decided to eat nothing containing wheat, and replace it with oats.

That means porridge for breakfast and no toast. No sandwiches for lunch, no pasta, no sweet biscuits, or wheat based crackers, but oat based crackers (Nairns). Another thing is eating apples. I can just manage one a day and I tell you this stuff fills you up and kills your appetite; the spin off for me has been 3 lbs weight loss after only 5 days.

My target weight for the last 5 years has been 12 stone 7 lbs, which is the weight I used to race at. I've hovered around 13st 7-10 lbs for most of that time. This morning I weighed 13 stone 5 lbs. I'll post again next Friday (should get on the bike a bit as well), with what I hope to be around 13 stone 2 lbs. "
unquote

I stopped cycling about 6 years ago, and I weigh 13 stone 5 lbs. So no change apart from going up to 16 stone and then back down again.


----------



## vickster (29 Oct 2019)

Bill Gates said:


> I might hold the record for the longest gap between posting on here as my last post was in 2010! I don't know if there is anyone still posting who was around then who might remember me. Anyway re weight loss. I can't ride anymore as both my knees are crocked so do gym work 2/3 times a week and Tabata training, 8 x 20 second sprints on the spot flat out with 10 second rests twice weekly. My resting pulse is still around 32 bpm so quite pleased with that. I lost 2.5 stones in 5 months last year and kept if off for over a year now. Don't laugh but I joined Slimming World and they are brilliant. If anyone is interested in how it works then reply. Cheers


If your resting bpm is 32 consistently, you should get your heart checked (even if you are a young healthy athlete). You might have a serious issue. Look up ‘bradycardia’
(All assuming whatever device you use for measuring is actually accurate)


----------



## Bill Gates (29 Oct 2019)

vickster said:


> If your resting bpm is 32 consistently, you should get your heart checked (even if you are a young healthy athlete). You might have a serious issue. Look up ‘bradycardia’
> (All assuming whatever device you use for measuring is actually accurate)


I had a heart attack in 2004 and again in 2007. In hospital the doctors thought I was on beta blockers as my pulse was so slow. Both heart attacks were stress related. Bike racing and squash has left me with a strong heart and definitely aided my recovery.


----------



## Drago (31 Oct 2019)

18 stones dead on. Waist down to 35, chest up to 52. I'm feeling pretty good, light and mobile. I'm quite pleased with the weight as I've also been spanking my legs on the press, the cable, and calf raises, and they've bulked up well - previously a weak spot for me. I was getting funny looks at the bus stop the other day doing calf raises off the kerb, but dedication is as dedication does.

Pulse is 46 at absolute rest, typically mid 50's moving arouand.


----------



## Bill Gates (31 Oct 2019)

I've just been voted in this morning as Mr Sleek at my local Slimming World group. Got a certificate to prove it. Two and a half stone loss and kept off for over a year. I'll keep going along though. It doesn't cost me anything as a target member of the group and well they are all very nice people and I look forward to the meetings.


----------



## Beebo (1 Jan 2020)

It’s that time of year again. 

My aim is to lose 15kg in 5 months. It’s doable but needs will power, which I lack.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (4 Jan 2020)

FlyingCyclist said:


> Weight 12st 3lb on April 6th....now I weight 12st 4lb....Need to get out cycling!



13st 4lb now


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jan 2020)

I think it is time for me to get back into my intermittent fasting! I have managed to stay below 88 kg (13 st 12 lb), which is not a huge weight for someone of my build/height, but I would prefer to be below 80 kg (12 st 8 lb) to make cycling over the local hills feel a lot easier.


----------



## groundy74 (10 Jan 2020)

That time of year again after not just Xmas over indulging but several months and lack of riding has meant the weight has got up to 17st 6, however after one full week of healthy eating and only two trips to the gym due to work commitments in Jan, I was delighted to weigh in at 17st 2 this morning and 1cm lost from the waist.


----------



## T675Rich (13 Jan 2020)

I managed to get back over 20st (20st 2.5lb to be exact) over christmas but lost 4lb last week after getting back on the bike.


----------



## T675Rich (21 Jan 2020)

last week was a fluke, only 1/2 lb this week


----------



## T675Rich (10 Feb 2020)

Last two weeks I have actually gained weight from 19st 12lb back up to 20st 0.5lb, managed to get down to 19st 10lb this week so I really need to try harder to keep the momentum up.


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2020)

Think I signed up on here this time last year and failed miserably to lose any weight...indeed come the first week of January I'd gained half a stone over the same time last year 
Saw the rheumatologist on the 7th, usual nag about losing weight and the impact that excess has on arthritic knees especially . I had been eating far too many sweets, biscuits, chocolate, cakes ...if I'm honest probably at least 500-700 calories worth a day  (plus other snacks). So I thought sod it, cutting back doesn't work, so I've pretty much gone cold turkey.
I'm still eating fruit and yogurt plus sugar in foods generally but I've cut back on the refined processed sweet stuff (I've had the odd pudding when out and a couple of pains aux raisins [my downfall lol], and a little bit of sweetened popcorn).
I stopped eating meat in August (just went off it), and I now probably have fish or seafood 3 days a week and veggie the rest of the time. Rice and pasta are weighed, brown bread, few potatoes, avoiding chips etc, I'm limiting my grape consumption [my other downfall]... other than the sweet stuff, I did dry January and I've only had a few beers since (alcohol isn't a downfall unless I have too much ).
Exercise wise, cycle weather permitting (350 miles this year), gym 2-3x a week, I swam yesterday, try to walk rather than drive if going less than a couple of miles and have time.
Not really rocket science and no specific 'weight loss 'diet'...just fewer and more natural calories and more movement

Anyhow...
On 7 Jan I was embarrassingly 15st8 (98.8kg) 
....today 14st10 (93.5kg)
(and although I'm not a great believer, my BMI is in the overweight rather than obese range)

I'd like to get to 85kg and then see. I realise the next 5kg will be slower to shift than the first 5


----------



## MarkF (16 Feb 2020)

I got rid of my fat by spring last year, my weight over the past 6 months has hovvered around 78/80kg which is fine especialy as I tend to put on a bit in winter when I don't cycle. I think I've cracked it and it's all about thinking before I eat anything, I won't eat crap processed food or take aways and I no longer "treat" myself. If only I could adopt the same thinking to beer I'd hit my target weight of 76kg no problem.


----------



## The Brewer (16 Feb 2020)

Going to try and remember to log my weight every Sunday.

So I'm 6ft 3' or 190cm Currently weigh 18st 3lbs or 255lb or 115kg

I'm veggie, crisps, bread and cheese are my downfall, so this week i'm going to chose healthy options, but not really going to diet hard.
Going to exercise maybe twice, one being cycling to work, if the weather remains crap the turbo is going to be resurrected...... That's the loose plan for this week.

Sean


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2020)

I have been doing my intermittent fasts twice a week for a few weeks. I could feel the weight slowly coming down so I just checked and that is 1 kg off since the start of January. I'm 87 kg now (192 lbs, 13 st 10 lbs). That is with only about 170 kms (105 miles) of cycling. Once I start cycling more then the rate of weight loss should increase. 

I'm aiming for around 79 kg (174 lbs, 12 st 6 lbs). I have been less than that in recent years but I start to look too scrawny.


----------



## wafter (17 Feb 2020)

FWIW, late December, I (177-178cm tall bloke) weighed around 78kg. I'm now down to around 71kg thanks somewhat to a fairly consistant Keto / low carb diet, but mostly to two week-ish long water fasts. In this time I've lost about 3cm off my chest and hips and 6cm off my waist. My target is low 60s as I've basically got no muscle mass (which is something I also want to change, but one step at a time...).

I've had a pretty crap week or two however and have really fallen off the wagon; having uncontrollably, compulsively binged on carbs recently. I'm trying to taper down my consumption of this crap and get back into low-carb, as this in iteself (done properly) loses me around 0.5kg/wk, while also making an excellent springboard for the fasting; allowing me to drop more like 2-2.5kg/wk once the inevitable partial regain is taken into account afterwards. 

Biggest issues currently are emotionally-driven carb consumption (which really is like a genuine addiction) and trying to find enough foods to sustain myself on low-carb as I have food sensitivity issues which rule out a lot of stuff (some I evidently haven't even identified yet) - leaving me pretty much with unprocessed meat, eggs, dairy and a few select vegetables. 

At least I can push myself on knowing that (relative to low-carb alone) I'm well ahead of schedule as it would otherwise have taken me until the end of April to get to where I am now, and that another 2-3 good extended fasts (when I'm feeling able) should see me where I want to be. 

I'm also very much looking forward to getting out on the bike again once the weather improves; although my experiences corroborate the widely-held belief that weight loss is 90% diet so I don't expect riding to help too much in this regard..

Anyway, good luck to all those trying to lose weight and stick at it (not that I'm a shining example of commitment currently!).


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2020)

wafter said:


> Biggest issues currently are emotionally-driven carb consumption


I find that 25 g of nuts can take the place of an entire meal. I don't feel hungry for hours after eating just 6 or 7 Brazil nuts.


----------



## wafter (17 Feb 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I find that 25 g of nuts can take the place of an entire meal. I don't feel hungry for hours after eating just 6 or 7 Brazil nuts.


I find similar once I've managed to cut out the carbs as my appetite goes through the floor and is so much easier to manage / dismiss (although do find nuts quite more-ish). Otherwise I just constantly want to eat loads of high-GI sugar & starch filled crap - bread, crisps, biscuits, chocolate.. sometimes I even find myself thinking about what's next when I've only just embarked on eating something. 

Hopefully I'm getting a bit of a handle on it today, after a weekend that saw the consumption of 200g of chocolate and 200g of water biscuits, amongst other things


----------



## Kryton521 (19 Feb 2020)

193 cm. 106 kg!

I've changed diet to mostly vegetarian. Cut out dairy, so use Oat milk, quite like it now and better for me. Would ideally like to get down to the 90 kg area. Have to work harder on avoiding the snacks and "bad mood eating".


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2020)

192.5cm (that .5 is very imoprtant) and holding steady at 118kg. Weights 6 days a week, split routine, mainly medium weights and higher reps but one day of really heavy each week. Legs get a solid look in too. Chest good at 53 inches, neck 18, waist down slightly to 36 where I've been a little more careful with the junk food.

Alcohol is my biggest demon, but you only live once


----------



## Electric_Andy (4 Mar 2020)

Over the last 2 years I've put on 2 stone, so I was 12 stone 4, 2 weeks ago. I lost 4 lbs the first week, I will weigh again tomorrow as that will be week 2. I've been following the Keto diet religiously (I won't go into that as there's another thread on it). The hardest part for me was cutting out sugar in tea and coffee, I used to have 2.5 tsps in each drink. I occasionally get really bad sugar cravings, but being on Keto means that I can just go and snack on meat, salad or cheese. I've even had a few vodkas and a few gins (carb-free), but I don't drink anything near what I did before, and I don't really miss it. The best motivator for me is that if I cheat, I will come out of ketosis and put on weight again very quickly.

My goal is to get down to 10 stone 2 (which will result in a BMI of 22.2). But it's mostly becasue I have lots of clothes that are 30" waist, or S/M that I want to fit back into. I felt confident when I was that weight.


----------



## lane (4 Mar 2020)

My goal is 11 stone 11(75kg) which will be a BMI of 22.3. Its a long time since I have been that low although only about 4 pounds off last summer. At the moment I am 12 stone 7 so have 10 pounds to loose. Just cutting down happy to loose a pound a week.


----------



## The Brewer (8 Mar 2020)

Well I did have a couple of of good weeks and weight was down to 17st 6lbs, but after a holiday I'm now back to 17st 10lbs. 
I'm finding a light salad with a little cottage cheese for lunch, with a good evening meal with some carbs okay. Knocking bad snacks on the head has probably lead to my best losses.
Heres to next week and if all goes to plan 17st 5lb is my aim for the next couple of weeks


----------



## MarkF (9 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Alcohol is my biggest demon, but you only live once



God, I 'd be ripped if it wasn't for Westons Vinage cider.


----------



## Freelanderuk (9 Mar 2020)

There are a few post in this topic from me but just thought I would update it.

My journey started in May 2017 at 23st 8lbs ,I don’t have a photo from then but this is in the October when I was around 21/22 stone







I continued with my weight loss using my fitness pal app and was on 1500 calories a day,after 12months i had lost 10 stone which I maintained for a year, the next photo was taken this morning at my now weight of 12st 1lb 






It has not been easy and I have had plenty of cheat days and cheat weekends and still do but it is possible as shows, the only real thing I cut from my foods was sugar and cheese, I still had my curries and my beers and fish and chips and steaks but all within my calorie allowance (well.most of the time😀)

So if you are on this journey it is worth it, I am 57 now and fitter than when I joined the Royal Navy as a boy at 16 ,stick with it


----------



## JuhaL (9 Mar 2020)

Damn good work Chris


----------



## MarkF (9 Mar 2020)

Looks like you lost 10 years as well as 10 stone.


----------



## lane (9 Mar 2020)

Out of interest what is your height? I don't think I would look that slim at 12st 1lb and I am 6 feet.
By the way a massive well done and an inspiration. I received my order some XL club kit yesterday and it seemed a tad small. But as someone on the ride pointed out - you don't want to be ordering XXL do you! It's summer kit so a bit of time to loose some more weight.


----------



## mjd1988 (9 Mar 2020)

Incredible work Chris!


----------



## wafter (9 Mar 2020)

Freelanderuk said:


> There are a few post in this topic from me but just thought I would update it.
> 
> My journey started in May 2017 at 23st 8lbs ,I don’t have a photo from then but this is in the October when I was around 21/22 stone
> View attachment 507720
> ...


Epic work - I bet you're justifiably well pleased


----------



## Freelanderuk (9 Mar 2020)

lane said:


> Out of interest what is your height? I don't think I would look that slim at 12st 1lb and I am 6 feet.
> By the way a massive well done and an inspiration. I received my order some XL club kit yesterday and it seemed a tad small. But as someone on the ride pointed out - you don't want to be ordering XXL do you! It's summer kit so a bit of time to loose some more weight.



I am 6ft 1” ,the other benefit is I came of nearly all my medications and stoped my risk of diabetes 😀. The blue shirt I am in was a 4xl as I had lost some, all my other shirts were mostly 5xl☹️


----------



## ColinJ (9 Mar 2020)

Freelanderuk said:


> I am 6ft 1” ,the other benefit is I came of nearly all my medications and stoped my risk of diabetes 😀. The blue shirt I am in was a 4xl as I had lost some, all my other shirts were mostly 5xl☹


Well done, Chris - that's an amazing success story! 

I'm the same height as you but was about 5 stone less at my heaviest. I ended up with an awful lot of loose stretched skin when I got down below 13 stone and you have lost double what I did. Is that a problem for you? It certainly doesn't look like it on the photo.


----------



## Freelanderuk (9 Mar 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Well done, Chris - that's an amazing success story!
> 
> I'm the same height as you but was about 5 stone less at my heaviest. I ended up with an awful lot of loose stretched skin when I got down below 13 stone and you have lost double what I did. Is that a problem for you? It certainly doesn't look like it on the photo.



I have loose skin it’s inevitable after loosing so much ,I was in 20 stone plus club for a for long time (15 years plus) with maintenance eating and weights and time the skin has tightened some what and is only noticeable if I do planks , I look like the bitch who has had pups and no milk left in her teats 😂😂 it all hangs but day to day it’s not as noticeable


----------



## ColinJ (9 Mar 2020)

Ha ha - so it isn't just me then... 

If somebody could come up with a genuine non-surgical solution to the post-weight-loss loose skin problem they could make a fortune!


----------



## Norry1 (9 Mar 2020)

Amazing perseverance mate  Looking sharp!


----------



## IrishAl (9 Mar 2020)

Freelanderuk said:


> There are a few post in this topic from me but just thought I would update it.
> 
> My journey started in May 2017 at 23st 8lbs ,I don’t have a photo from then but this is in the October when I was around 21/22 stone
> View attachment 507720
> ...


Amazing Chris well done. Inspirational!


----------



## peterob (9 Mar 2020)

Freelanderuk said:


> There are a few post in this topic from me but just thought I would update it.
> 
> My journey started in May 2017 at 23st 8lbs ,I don’t have a photo from then but this is in the October when I was around 21/22 stone
> View attachment 507720
> ...


Well done Chris. I just showed my wife your post and she says you look hot! 

And she's very discerning.


----------



## Freelanderuk (9 Mar 2020)

peterob said:


> Well done Chris. I just showed my wife your post and she says you look hot!
> 
> And she's very discerning.



Tell your Lovely Wife thank you very much 😁


----------



## Milzy (15 Mar 2020)

Eating like a horse but the training load is slightly up and weight still coming off. Still belly fat and nowhere near a six pack so I think I can drop another KG without loosing power.


----------



## Freelanderuk (15 Mar 2020)

I am steady at 12st 1lb for about 3 weeks now , still on reduced calories but bought a multigym a few weeks ago and started to use that also every other day


----------



## Drago (15 Mar 2020)

Holding steady at 118kg. I've tweaked the ACL in my right leg, so no cycling or leg workouts until that is healed. Therefore I've wound my diet back a touch so I dont pork while I'm not so active. Still lifting though.


----------



## MarkF (18 May 2020)

Stable at around 80kg, losing that excess 5/6 kg (not a lot at my age) was a postive thing, I feel so much better and the hills are not as tough. 80kg is the lightest stable weight I've been for 35 years. 

But my body is used to the gym and things are not good in that respect. Going to have to buy some weights if they don't open next month.


----------



## derrick (18 May 2020)

Down to 68kg 5'8". Feeling good.


----------



## 3narf (29 Jun 2020)

Hi

I've been getting faster since furlo'ing in March but I've never been able to lose weight with exercise. I just fuel my efforts with crisps and lager.

For the past 3 weeks I've been doing a 5/2 diet, fasting til tea time on Mondays and Thursdays; nothing too scientific, just trying to stay around 500 kcal on those days and very little in the way of carbs.

It's a struggle trying not to eat extra on Tuesdays and Fridays but I've lost 1.5 kgs which seems worthwhile and 500g a week weight loss should hopefully be sustainable.


----------



## Archie_tect (18 Jul 2020)

The self-isolating 3 months have meant a steady weight loss from 14st 10 - so today's the day when I got to just under 13st... on the Wii. According to NHS BMI calculator I should be below 25 so another 6 pounds to go... the cycling/ walking and no takeaways or meals out has been the best thing... feeling much better about myself as I'd been annoyed with myself for not getting fitter before Christmas.


----------



## cyberknight (18 Jul 2020)

weighed myself for the 1st time in months and i was suprised , 150 llbs at 5 foot 7 ", i have been pretty good the last month at eating properly to get rid of the lock-down bloat .


----------



## david k (28 Jul 2020)

Freelanderuk said:


> I am 6ft 1” ,the other benefit is I came of nearly all my medications and stoped my risk of diabetes 😀. The blue shirt I am in was a 4xl as I had lost some, all my other shirts were mostly 5xl☹


Great work

Could I ask which medications you were on ?


----------



## Drago (8 Aug 2020)

6.2 lbs lost in a week! 

I don't have many things going for me, but one thing I have in spades is a will of iron - once I've vowed to stop snacking, eat sensibly, and up the weights and cycling then it becomes an all encompassing quest. To fail would, in my own mind, bring me ultimate shame and make me think of myself as weak, so in situations like this my iron will (or sheer, complete and utter bloody mindedness) is a useful tool to harness.

So yeah, doing well. Aiming for about the 230lb mark, which I think I can maintain an with a fair amount of lean bulk - big, but not so much so that my joints and heart will suffer with age. Don't want to end up like Michael Clarke Duncan.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Aug 2020)

I know that I am about 10 kgs (1.5 stone) over the weight that I prefer to be but I figured that at 1.86 m (6' 1") tall there was no urgency in shifting it. Then I got the tape measure out...  

Yikes - nearly all of that excess weight seems to be sitting round a very unhealthy waist - it is now 104 cm (41")!!!  I don't suppose that I will ever get back down to my youthful slimness, but I definitely don't want my waist to be bigger than 89 cm (35"), and preferably it would be significantly smaller than that.

Time to get serious again... I'll be back with a progress report in September!


----------



## iancity (4 Oct 2020)

Well?


----------



## alicat (4 Oct 2020)

Lost 2lb in the past fortnight. Just 1.5lb to get to a BMI under 25 assuming I haven't shrunk in the wash since my youth.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Yikes - nearly all of that excess weight seems to be sitting round a very unhealthy waist - it is now 104 cm (41")!!!  I don't suppose that I will ever get back down to my youthful slimness, but I definitely don't want my waist to be bigger than 89 cm (35"), and preferably it would be significantly smaller than that.
> 
> Time to get serious again... I'll be back with a progress report in September!





iancity said:


> Well?


Ah, yes... 



Actually, good news! My waist is down to 96.5 cm (38") after me losing around 2.5 kg (~5.5 lb). 

What I did:

I stopped drinking 1/3 litre of OJ a night. I was drinking it mixed with 2/3 litre of chilled water (I started when I gave up booze in 2012). Now I just have the water.
I cut out the portion of brazil nuts and raisins that I was having most nights.
I started eating half a tub of houmous/cottage cheese at a time rather than a whole tub. If I am having cheddar now, I grate half the amount that I was slicing before. It goes a lot further as cheesy flakes rather than slices! I buy mature cheddar which has a strong flavour, so a little goes a long way.
I keeping my portions of muesli down to a level scoop rather than the maximum that my scoop can carry to the bowl!
These pretty minor changes have had a significant effect. If I were doing my usual amount of cycling, the weight would be dropping off me but I have been averaging only 50 - 80 km/week (~30 - 50 miles) rather than my usual weekly distance which is double that. Must try harder, though with the weather on the turn, that might not happen until the spring!


----------



## iancity (6 Oct 2020)

Thats excellent. I must admit, when there was no update, I thought your weight might have gone up! If I had lost what you had I would be shouting it from the rooftops - well done.
Like the grated cheese tip, will take that forward from now on :-)


----------



## ColinJ (6 Oct 2020)

iancity said:


> Like the grated cheese tip, will take that forward from now on :-)


I now cut the amount that I want off the block of cheese before grating it. I always grated too much before so I now start off with (say) 50g of cheese rather than just grating away at the block until I thought "_that looks about right_"! 

I find portion control difficult so I now weigh pasta/rice/couscous rather than guessing how much to cook. As a result I have reduced my portions by 20-25% without really feeling that I am depriving myself.


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2020)

18st 0.5lb as of this morning. Not been dieting as such, butnive been very strict about junk and snacking. Ive also ratcheded up the cardio and the intensity of the weights 6 days a week. If I can ratchet that down another 10lbs - and, more importantly, keep it there - ill be very lean, bulked and happy.


----------



## Archie_tect (26 Oct 2020)

31lbs lost since beginning of March- down to 12st 7 which puts me at a BMI of 24.7... so that's 79.5kg which means I can finally have a go on my mum's swing which I put up for her birthday last year [80kg limit]!


----------



## stoatsngroats (27 Dec 2020)

Can I offer up some encouragement to you if you’re looking at managing your weight downwards?

I rose to over 15st in my mid 40s, having been slim for most of my life. I’m 5ft 11.
Through cycling, and an ever changing control for ‘food in, energy out’, I wanted to ease towards a better weight and health status, and I now fluctuate between 11’ 10 and 12’ 4. My fitness has improved too.
It wasn’t really about one thing, one method, or another, more a full change, and I don’t cycle as much as I would like, but I have no need for meat, alcohol, dairy, or (much) sugar.(This wouldn’t work for everybody, of course - just my way).
Being interested is what worked for me. I watched my parents mobility decline rapidly, and consequently their health, eventually killing my dad, and making my mum totally bed ridden.
Lethargy and rising weight isn’t necessarily bad, but is likely to have a cost.

So we’ll done everyone, and much strength to you for continuing in your efforts.
I’m now a shadow of my 15’ self!


----------



## Colin Grigson (3 Jan 2021)

Having spent a few years lifting weights 5 x week, I was hovering around 87kg - 88kg. I’m only 5’8’’ short so my BMI was horrendous. I started cycling in June 2020 and was determined to drop back to a ‘normal’ BMI. Target was 73.5kg and to date I’m at 75kg ... so only 1.5kg to go now. I don’t ‘diet’ as such, but I cut out all snacks, sweets and useless calories. I don’t drink at all (I’ve drunk my share with 12 years in The Army). I have noticed my daily HIIT sessions are getting progressively more difficult, due in part to there being so little in reserve - I’m hoping once I return to maintenance nutrition I’ll notice an upturn in strength and endurance .... we’ll see .
Here’s a pic of me pre weight loss ...


----------



## alicat (5 Jan 2021)

alicat said:


> Lost 2lb in the past fortnight. Just 1.5lb to get to a BMI under 25 assuming I haven't shrunk in the wash since my youth.



I reached a healthy BMI (10st 10lb) on 25 Oct. And I'm now 1/2 stone below that. 10st 3lb as of last Sunday, 3 Jan. I started a healthy eating plan last New Year. I've lost 9" of my weight. Very proud of myself.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2021)

Colin Grigson said:


> Having spent a few years lifting weights 5 x week, I was hovering around 87kg - 88kg. I’m only 5’8’’ short so my BMI was horrendous. I started cycling in June 2020 and was determined to drop back to a ‘normal’ BMI. Target was 73.5kg and to date I’m at 75kg ... so only 1.5kg to go now. I don’t ‘diet’ as such, but I cut out all snacks, sweets and useless calories. I don’t drink at all (I’ve drunk my share with 12 years in The Army). I have noticed my daily HIIT sessions are getting progressively more difficult, due in part to there being so little in reserve - I’m hoping once I return to maintenance nutrition I’ll notice an upturn in strength and endurance .... we’ll see .
> Here’s a pic of me pre weight loss ...
> View attachment 567078


Have you got a _post _weight loss picture? 

That reminds me that I ought to do some upper body exercise - I'm scrawny with flab! 

I'm currently stable halfway between where I was and where I want to be. A good winter will see me though to my target. A bad winter will see me back at square one (or worse)!


----------



## Colin Grigson (5 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Have you got a _post _weight loss picture?
> 
> That reminds me that I ought to do some upper body exercise - I'm scrawny with flab!
> 
> I'm currently stable halfway between where I was and where I want to be. A good winter will see me though to my target. A bad winter will see me back at square one (or worse)!


Let’s hope for a good winter then Colin 
I have a pic from a couple of months ago that hopefully shows less girth … I’ve still not made my target weight but I’m over 10 kg down on original so pleased overall, my doc and cardiologist were pleased too


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2021)

Colin Grigson said:


> Let’s hope for a good winter then Colin
> I have a pic from a couple of months ago that hopefully shows less girth … I’ve still not made my target weight but I’m over 10 kg down on original so pleased overall, my doc and cardiologist were pleased too
> View attachment 616495


Certainly looking fit now. I would have to spend 33 hours a day in a gym to get to look like that - ha ha!

I assume that you have just been for a bike ride with your son (or are about to)? He has a VERY nice bike! When I was his age I had a singlespeed steel-framed Raleigh... (Not to knock it though - I had a great time riding around on it.)


----------



## Colin Grigson (5 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Certainly looking fit now. I would have to spend 33 hours a day in a gym to get to look like that - ha ha!
> 
> I assume that you have just been for a bike ride with your son (or are about to)? He has a VERY nice bike! When I was his age I had a singlespeed steel-framed Raleigh... (Not to knock it though - I had a great time riding around on it.)


We were just off on a ride … and yes, he’s a very lucky lad having that to ride, and to be fair he does appreciate it. Haha I’m the same as you in that I too had a single speed heap when young … not even a Raleigh.


----------



## Etern4l (18 Feb 2022)

Went from 118 to 98kg since covid started. Hit a bit of a support level, possibly due to the winter which always seems to be tougher. Fat % in low 20s, so still borderline bad.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jun 2022)

I was 'tagged' earlier, which brought me back to the thread... 

My weight has continued to trickle down. I am now around 86 kg or 13 st 7 lbs. I would like to lose around another 6.5-7.0 kg, or 14-15 lbs. 

I could get that off by the start of August if I really made an effort but I am happy to just take it slow and steady.


----------



## teeonethousand (24 Jun 2022)

Colinj We are of similar weight and target. I started at 15.5 and it’s dropped steadily over the last 3 months or so. Hard work huh….good luck


----------



## potsy (24 Jun 2022)

My weight has just started creeping up again after quite a while of staying steady after my near 5st loss.... 
Back on it Monday


----------



## Cathryn (25 Jun 2022)

I signed up for WW online yesterday! I have a stone to lose so not an enormous amount but it’s been creeping up and up and I’ve been unable to muster the self control to bring it down! I only get 19 points per day…feels like very little! 😱


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jun 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I was 'tagged' earlier, which brought me back to the thread...
> 
> My weight has continued to trickle down. I am now around 86 kg or 13 st 7 lbs. I would like to lose around another 6.5-7.0 kg, or 14-15 lbs.
> 
> I could get that off by the start of August if I really made an effort but I am happy to just take it slow and steady.



I was thinking today that I was definitely feeling slimmer so I checked my weight again - now 85 kg - 13 st 5 lbs. That's due to a few more short rides, eating less, and, er... '_outputting_' more!  

I had a fairly big meal latish yesterday evening and wasn't feeling hungry all day today so I have made do with just a bowl of porridge so far. I will probably have 50 g of nuts and raisins later while I watch TV.


----------



## icowden (27 Jun 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I signed up for WW online yesterday! I have a stone to lose so not an enormous amount but it’s been creeping up and up and I’ve been unable to muster the self control to bring it down! I only get 19 points per day…feels like very little! 😱



I've just been using the NHS calorie counter and making meals not quite as big (i.e. staying within the calorie goal). No cider, biscuits or chocolate. Managed a stone so far this year although have been flatlining since the end of April. Down to 15st from 16st 2lb. I'd like to get rid of at least 2 more stones!


----------



## cyberknight (28 Jun 2022)

Its taken me 4 months to lose the stone i put on after my accident, its nice to be able to fit into my normal size trousers comfortably again , in fact i have upped the intake a bit as i getting hungry at the end of the day and my commute times have suffered as im running on empty,To get to pre crash weight maybe another 3-4 llbs


----------



## gzoom (2 Jul 2022)

I've been cycling since Uni, but my weight has always been around 75-80kg. I used the excuse 'me genes' and pretended BMI figures didn't apply to me because I was 'muscular' rather than fat.

Start of 2022 I turned 40, and a heavy Xmas saw my weight head up towards 80kg at an alarming trend, and I decided enough was enough.






I started a weights program - doing 15kg dumbbell weights at home x3 per week, carrying on with cycling but most importantly stopped buying and eatting junk food.

Looking through some photos last night, I don't understand why I didn't do something about my weight earlier!! Below is one photo of my aged 29 at 80kg, the other aged 40 at 69kg......There is no magic to weight loss, no tricks, it's all personal accountability. Hell is going to have to freeze over before I let my self become acquainted with man bobs again!


----------



## icowden (2 Jul 2022)

I think I just fell into the trap that a lot of people fall into. My weight was a fairly steady 11-12 stone until I got married and had kids. The advent of babies with the attendant tiredness and bad eating habits pushed me into the 13 stone range. Then my thyroid stopped working and the weight shot up to the top end of 15 stone. I'm now back at the cusp of being 14 stone again - but @gzoom is right, there is no magic bullet. I lost the first stone my just not eating as many calories per day. I'm now static as I have been slipping a lot. Need to get back on the counting bus.

Personally I'd be happy reaching the picture on the left!!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2022)

ColinJ said:


> My weight has continued to trickle down. I am now around 86 kg or 13 st 7 lbs. I would like to lose around another 6.5-7.0 kg, or 14-15 lbs.





ColinJ said:


> I was thinking today that I was definitely feeling slimmer so I checked my weight again - now 85 kg - 13 st 5 lbs.


And now... [stands on scales]... 83.0 kg - 13 st 1 lb. It won't be long now before it is down to 12 st xx lbs. I got to 77.5 kg (12 st 3 lbs) a few years back but looked too scrawny so I aim to go no lower than 79 kg (12 st 6 lbs) this time, maybe slightly higher. If I did more upper body exercise I would want to be about what I am now, only with more muscle, and less flab.


----------



## gzoom (4 Sep 2022)

ColinJ said:


> lf I did more upper body exercise I would want to be about what I am now, only with more muscle, and less flab.



Great work, I put on weight during a 3 week summer holiday, but its now under 70kg again.






Muscle versus 'skinny fat' is a key for me too. Am 5'11, and am aiming for another 1kg fat loss by Xmas feasting time....on the basis I will out weight on during Xmas .

Upper body and core exercises is now my 'routine' and any cycling I do complement the strength work. As much as I hate to say it, using cycling as my 'base' excercise over the years was a 'mistake' interms of getting the body shape I want. Am more happy with my body aged 40, than I have ever being before, and cycling LESS turned out to the key!!!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Sep 2022)

ColinJ said:


> And now... [stands on scales]... 83.0 kg - 13 st 1 lb. *It won't be long now before it is down to 12 st xx lbs.* I got to 77.5 kg (12 st 3 lbs) a few years back but looked too scrawny so I aim to go no lower than 79 kg (12 st 6 lbs) this time, maybe slightly higher.


I got there more quickly than I expected... I am now 82.3 kg - 12 st 13 lbs.

As expected, some people have now started suggesting that I '_look too thin_'. My face, maybe, but my waist is still too big for me to get into shorts and trousers that are my target size. I have a pair of black cords (a birthday present many years ago) which I have never been able to wear. I asked for them to be the size that I wanted to be rather than the huge size that I was at the time, a reminder to shift the flab. I will have to track them down to check how far off I still am.


----------



## DCBassman (10 Sep 2022)

Have recently lost around 6kg, down to just over 81. No-one noticed...


----------



## ColinJ (10 Sep 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Have recently lost around 6kg, down to just over 81. No-one noticed...


Nobody (other than me) noticed the first 6 or 7 kg of my loss either, but that just took me down from 'very flabby' to 'flabby'. The recent losses have taken me from 'flabby' to 'slightly flabby', which is a bit more obvious!

What weight are you aiming for?


----------



## DCBassman (11 Sep 2022)

As low as possible before surgery! 75 would be good, although I didn't think I'd get this far, to be honest.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Sep 2022)

DCBassman said:


> As low as possible before surgery! 75 would be good, although I didn't think I'd get this far, to be honest.



Well, good luck with both! 

All I am doing is informal 'semi-fasting'. Basically, if I feel hungry, I eat my normal amount at my normal time. If I feel less hungry, I eat a smaller meal, for example just some chopped fruit with a spoon of Greek yoghurt spread over the top. If I don't really feel hungry at all, I postpone or cancel the meal. 

I am not logging what/when I eat but I would say about 3 of my usual 14 meals a week are lighter, delayed, or skipped.


----------



## kingrollo (16 Sep 2022)

Joined slimming world !


----------



## PaulB (16 Sep 2022)

Without trying too hard, I've lost a stone now in less that four weeks. 

It's all due to a film I watched and strongly recommended on here. 

If you've got Netflix, I'd suggest you see Game Changers. After watching that, I thought I'd give the old plant-based diet a try. Having been a vegetarian for seven years previously and a vegan for the majority of that, I found it fairly easy to go back again although it was an overnight change for me this time. 

I'm not conscious of eating any less or denying myself food, it just can't have animal anywhere in it. All dairy and butchery stuff has gone out of the window for me, even fish, chicken and eggs. 

The advantages are I definitely feel better and have loads more energy. My belt is having to be pulled tighter. My joints don't ache nearly as much. I have more sex (sorry, but it's not just me noticed that one!) I've lost a stone in a month.

The disadvantages; the meals need more thought and are quite boring anyway. The kitchen smells like a greengrocers (although that's no big deal). I'm producing a LOT more gas and spending a lot more time sitting on the toilet.

When I go dry on the alcohol front, I specify the time in advance and work towards that end goal looking forward to my first drink once the time's over. With this diet though, I have no desire to ever go back to meat and don't miss it in the slightest. Shopping this morning, I felt a bit of unease walking down the aisles with meat-based products while a few weeks ago I'd have been deciding on which ones I was going to enjoy over the weekend.


----------



## derrick (16 Sep 2022)

Down from 73 kilo's to 63, feeling good.


----------



## The Jogger (8 Nov 2022)

I'm going carnivore from next week , for both health and weight loss. Just gradually heading that way now, more meat, fat and less carbs.


----------



## DCBassman (8 Nov 2022)

Hovering just over 80kg now, need to try harder!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Nov 2022)

ColinJ said:


> And now... [stands on scales]... 83.0 kg - 13 st 1 lb. It won't be long now before it is down to 12 st xx lbs.


Update: 82 kg - 12 st 12.5 lbs. 

It is becoming increasingly obvious now. My Humvee baggies are no longer uncomfortable round the waist. I have taken my belt in one hole.


----------



## postman (8 Nov 2022)

Mrs P has lost two and a half stone,all by eating sensibly.My first wife lost fifteen stone,she divorced me..


----------



## si_c (8 Nov 2022)

postman said:


> Mrs P has lost two and a half stone,all by eating sensibly.My first wife lost fifteen stone,she divorced me..



Might be time to find Mrs P some cake


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Update: 82 kg - 12 st 12.5 lbs.
> 
> It is becoming increasingly obvious now. My Humvee baggies are no longer uncomfortable round the waist. I have taken my belt in one hole.


Now 81.4 kg - 12 st 11.5 lbs. Belt in at least another hole, maybe even two.

If I can keep this weight loss (and my cycling) up through the coming winter then I should start 2023 fitter than I have been for years.


----------



## Salad Dodger (15 Nov 2022)

Both Mrs Salad and I have been slowly and steadily putting on weight for the last couple of years or so, and Mrs S was beginning to get worried about the health effects of it.
She signed up with Slimming World back in early summer, and has since lost just coming up to 3 stone.
I said I would also change my diet. It's not fair for me to be eating, say, fish and chips whilst she just has salad. But I don't like fruit very much, so I am not as zealous as she is in avoiding biscuits and the occasional little cake ......
But I have now lost nearly 2 stone (16st 12 down to 14st 13) and feel better for it, although I am now at the "in between" stage for clothes: most of my stuff is a bit too loose, but next size down stuff is uncomfortably tight.
One wizard wheeze that I can recommend. The Range sell trouser belts made of a kind of plaited elastic. So they are infinitely adjustable: you poke the spike on the buckle through the plaits as required. And, being elastic, the belt moves with you much more comfortably than a rigid leather or plastic one.
Available in a variety of colours at about £6 each. I have 4 in different colours and wear one every day. Really good.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Nov 2022)

Salad Dodger said:


> One wizard wheeze that I can recommend. The Range sell trouser belts made of a kind of plaited elastic. So they are infinitely adjustable: you poke the spike on the buckle through the plaits as required. And, being elastic, the belt moves with you much more comfortably than a rigid leather or plastic one.


My Endura Humvees are a lot more comfortable round my waist now, but I still think that they would be better with a stretchy belt so I might try one of those - thanks.

PS I have just ordered a similar one from Amazon. It's nice being able to order size M rather than X or even XL! (Mind you, I think their sizes are probably one out - I reckon their M = L and L = XL.)


----------



## ColinJ (17 Nov 2022)

Salad Dodger said:


> One wizard wheeze that I can recommend. The Range sell trouser belts made of a kind of plaited elastic. So they are infinitely adjustable: you poke the spike on the buckle through the plaits as required.





ColinJ said:


> My Endura Humvees are a lot more comfortable round my waist now, but I still think that they would be better with a stretchy belt so I might try one of those - thanks.
> 
> PS I have just ordered a similar one from Amazon.


_*The belt*_ arrived today. I am very pleased with it, except for the fact that Amazon dropped the price by £1 the day after I placed my order! 

I had checked that the width of the belt was small enough to fit the belt loops on the Humvees and it was, with a few mm to spare.

With the original non-elastic belt, I either had to do it up tight to stop the shorts slipping down (which made it uncomfortable when bending forwards) _OR _do it up a bit looser and have the shorts gradually slip. I can do the new belt up nice and snug but it has enough stretch when bending forwards to not feel like it is cutting into my waistline.

So, @Salad Dodger's wizard wheeze is seconded by me!


----------

